# Which MK are you carrying today?



## codegirl

Show and/or tell us which MK is accompanying you today --



I'm using my Large N/S Hamilton in Quilted Vanilla. 
Here she is sitting on the couch in my office and I'm not getting much work done since I can't stop staring at her!


----------



## sandc

No MK today. Today I have my navy Rebecca Minkodd Nikki. I do however have 2 Hamiltons in the box sitting in my office closet that just came yesterday.  I keep peeking at them.


----------



## karylicious

Large N/S Hamilton in Vanilla


----------



## thebunny

MK gold Edie aka Shimmy Shimmy


----------



## crissy11

Uh Oh - Coach today and next week (I change out on Fridays). I've been doing MK so much my Coach bags weren't getting as much use, so for the next few weeks I'm taking out some of my Coach bags.


----------



## Restore724

MK large wristlet inside my Coach hobo


----------



## sandc

My new Indigo large Hamilton.  I love how they smell when they are brand new.  I hung it in my closet with a couple books in it to try to speed up the breaking in period. Seems to have done the trick! Love it!


----------



## TejasMama

Took my gorgeous black Ring Tote to the doctor's office today and it was perfect.  Fit the folders and everything i needed!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Love this thread over in the Coach forum, so I thought I would start one here.

Today I'm carrying my Luggage N/S Hamilton with GHW.  Don't know why I've had this bag for almost a year and didn't carry her but one other time.  She's so nice and soft and love the GHW against the Luggage color!


----------



## Restore724

*MK Hamilton Crossbody Indigo*


----------



## PADLOCKS

Today I'm carrying my "Joan" Knox Slate Hamilton in SHW


----------



## crissy11

This week I've been using my sunny yellow Jet Set with matching MK wallet. The makeup bag isn't MK but it's a perfect match. I wore a lot of greys this week and even some teal and this bag looks beautiful with both colors. At first I thought it was only a summer bag, but it can be a great Fall bag too!


----------



## gladiola1167

Black Hamilton w/silver hardware... love this bag!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Still showing love to my Large Luggage Hamilton w/GHW.

@Crissy:  Loving the yellow jet set!!!!


----------



## Googleme




----------



## sandc

Used my medium black Hamilton with silver h/w tonight when I went to met a friend for some drinks.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Today:  Black N/S Hamilton w/SHW for lunch and shopping with the former in-laws.
Tomorrow:  Red Bedford Tote


----------



## ItsJazzyJazz

EW black Shopper tote 5 compliments at the mall today, one from a juicy couture sales person lol


----------



## musicgirl

slate croc Joan bag


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Crazy for Bags said:


> Today:  Black N/S Hamilton w/SHW for lunch and shopping with the former in-laws.
> Tomorrow:  Red Bedford Tote


Cancel the "tomorrow", which is today - stuck with my Black hamilton!!


----------



## codegirl

Using my Bronze Python Oversized ID Chain Extra Large Hobo.

(Too lazy to take my own pic, it's Sunday night, lol!, so here's a stock photo)


----------



## Shoebaglady

My beautiful brand new large Grayson satchel in Denim   I've been searching high and low for this bag and finally found it last week at an outlet!


----------



## musicgirl

mocha croc Joan bag


----------



## crissy11

Skorpios Pleated Crescent Hobo - yummy!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

crissy11 said:


> skorpios pleated crescent hobo - yummy!!!


 
must have this bag!!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## codegirl

Brown Grayson L Logo Satchel w/matching zip around wallet

I didn't like how the bottom sagged with my stuff in it, so I purchased a base shaper for LV Speedy 35s from eBay and it's a perfect fit!


----------



## canadarocks

My Michael Kors Milo satchel


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Black hamilton with gold hardware


----------



## LaGeekChic

E/W Tote in Vanilla 3


----------



## sandc

I have been carrying my large black Hamilton with silver hardware for a few weeks now. I can't seem to make myself switch out of it. Love it!


----------



## sashanjshemale

LaGeekChic said:
			
		

> E/W Tote in Vanilla 3



Love what you did with your bag! I did the same I use a scarf to tie it being that it's an open tote


----------



## LaGeekChic

sashanjshemale said:


> Love what you did with your bag! I did the same I use a scarf to tie it being that it's an open tote



Thanks! Mine is only tied on 1 handle, but maybe tying it at both is a good idea to close it a little. Thanks for the tip


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My black Hamilton with gold hardware.  Love the size of this bag and the leather is so.. so.. soft.


----------



## KimmyAnne

I've used my Crosby Satchel a lot lately... nice and large so I can carry all my stuff back and forth to work in.


----------



## Love4MK

My luggage Hamilton with gold hardware!


----------



## platinum_girly

My new Gansevoort tote:


----------



## beth001

Newbie to the MK boards, as I've spent the last many years in the LV, Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga and Hermes boards, but last week I caught my first glance of a Michael Kors large N/S black leather Hamilton Tote and I was smitten!  Yes, my first thought was "Whose Birkin is that?"  I usually don't like copies -- in fact, I dislike the entire MK signature canvas line because it is too LV-wanna-be for me.  (Hope that doesn't offend anyone :shame:.)

After spending h-o-u-r-s scouring TPF and the rest of the internet for all the info & reviews I could find, I made a quick trip after work yesterday to my local MK store.  I was 90% positive I was going to grab that bag with silver hardware, maybe 1% wondering if I should go for black with gold hardware and 9% wondering if I should go for a brown croco/luggage/other color.  But when I walked into the store, what was the very first Hamilton I saw?  _The black with ROSE GOLD hardware!_  Well, I just couldn't take it off my shoulder.  I was a little disappointed at first that there was no wallet to match it exactly, but I bought the matching wallet in black with silver hardware and it really looks excellent.  (Maybe even sharper than if there had been an exact.)

So, that's the bag I'm carrying today -- and hopefully for quite a happy, long time!


----------



## kkbrown7023

Im carrying my braided grommet today!!


----------



## platinum_girly

My Gansevoort again:


----------



## Love4MK

Still rocking my Hamilton in luggage with gold hardware!


----------



## Love4MK

Love4MK said:


> Still rocking my Hamilton in luggage with gold hardware!


 
This!  I may change into another bag soon, though!


----------



## neatrivers

I am carrying my large Hamilton in Luggage witn the silver hardware. I just switched out of the large Mamilton in Black with the silver hardware. These bags are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Large Grayson Satchel in denim!


----------



## AlinaRose

Here's my jet set tote in vanilla at school just now


----------



## allurella

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my jet set tote in vanilla at school just now
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658414



i really like your bag! it looks like the perfect school/travel bag.


----------



## allurella

i don't own any mk bags, but i always carry my mk wallet!


----------



## Mom2BP

KimmyAnne said:


> I've used my Crosby Satchel a lot lately... nice and large so I can carry all my stuff back and forth to work in.



Hi....pretty new to MK..usually Coachies! But am liking dome of the MK bags laty. I like your satchel and wanted to know if the double handles can fit comfortably over the shoulder? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Love4MK

Small Hamilton in luggage today.


----------



## julialkn12

I want a Hamilton so bad! I had the opportunity to buy on at 60% off at a department store but I missed out because it was a snakeskin like bag...not what I really wanted for spring.


----------



## miniluv

Sorry for posting this but I just registered and was not allow to open my own new thread. I just really need some suggestions to make my decision on these two bags!
I'm considering buying a Kors Large Hamilton Grommet in black and gold or a Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Hillier Hobo in black or blue. I actually have already bought the Hamilton but are not sure if I want to keep it. The return period ends soon so I really have to decide. Any suggestions? If you were me, which one would you pick?
Many thanks!


----------



## Scooch

I am partial to the Hamilton style!


----------



## Eliao73

My python Sloane satchel.  I love it so much, but I think I'm going to have to let it rest a bit since the handle sealant on one side is starting to peel.


----------



## PrincessBailey

I wasn't carrying this, but I did a stalk-shot


----------



## PrincessBailey




----------



## Waffle65

I carried my Grey Addison Large Shoulder Tote.


----------



## codegirl

Waffle65 said:


> I carried my Grey Addison Large Shoulder Tote.


 
That's beautiful


----------



## lia margaretha

I don't have MK bag yet, but soon I will. I am carrying my MK jetset continental wallet.

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9846&pictureid=92902


----------



## Bag Fetish

How long have you had this bag?  Are you loving it? 






AlinaRose said:


> Here's my jet set tote in vanilla at school just now
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658414


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this bag easy to carry? I have thought about this bag rather then spend the $$ for a azur speedy... just wondering how the handles feel.. ? 






codegirl said:


> Brown Grayson L Logo Satchel w/matching zip around wallet
> 
> I didn't like how the bottom sagged with my stuff in it, so I purchased a base shaper for LV Speedy 35s from eBay and it's a perfect fit!


----------



## mskelli

I'm carrying my first (and only) MK today and for many days to come. I just got her yesterday and the leather is so soft! It was on sale which is why I splurged a bit and got it. My dad would kill me if he knew how much I just spent on it! lol
Anyway, here she is. Please excuse the crappy phone photo.


----------



## diana27arvi

julialkn12 said:


> I want a Hamilton so bad! I had the opportunity to buy on at 60% off at a department store but I missed out because it was a snakeskin like bag...not what I really wanted for spring.



OMG I wish I could have found that deal  I'm a big snake print lover!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

mskelli said:
			
		

> I'm carrying my first (and only) MK today and for many days to come. I just got her yesterday and the leather is so soft! It was on sale which is why I splurged a bit and got it. My dad would kill me if he knew how much I just spent on it! lol
> Anyway, here she is. Please excuse the crappy phone photo.



I saw this in Macy's today on clearance it was a great deal plus they offered the saving pass


----------



## mskelli

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I saw this in Macy's today on clearance it was a great deal plus they offered the saving pass



I got mine from Dillards. It was half off and I couldn't pass it up. I needed it lol


----------



## codegirl

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this bag easy to carry? I have thought about this bag rather then spend the $$ for a azur speedy... just wondering how the handles feel.. ?


 
I think it's great to carry and the handles are flat and the perfect width so they're very comfortable.  Even though I've had other satchels before, I've been more of a shoulder bag girl my whole life and usually change out of my bags a few times a week.  But, this bag's converted me and I carried it for over 3 weeks straight and went right back to it after another 2 weeks!  I don't think I've left the house with it without someone complementing me on it either.  I love it so much I also got the vanilla one too!
HTH!  GET ONE!!!


----------



## Googleme

I wore Sand Hamilton today! My sunglasses jumped in the pic too!


----------



## Love4MK

E/W Hamilton in navy!


----------



## BagLady14

I'm an LV gal but I couldn't resist this little pochette/wristlet.  So cute, don't ya think?


----------



## Kansashalo

My hot pink leather jet set tote!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jetset tote zip!!! Love this bag!


----------



## Restore724

MK Grayson


----------



## Love4MK

Been rocking my leopard print tote for a few days now!


----------



## codegirl

Can't seem to switch out of my Zinnia Pink E/W Hamilton (outlet version)


----------



## Restore724

*MK ZipTote* (outlet version)


----------



## Littlejo00

My Jet Set Chain Shoulder Tote in Luggage.


----------



## tnsweetness

Aqua E/W Hamilton with GHW with me today...


----------



## lunnul

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> Aqua E/W Hamilton with GHW with me today...



Goodness what a beautiful color for a Hamilton


----------



## lilpursekitty

I carried my Large Hamilton in Navy with Silver hardware today.  I've had this bag for awhile but today was the first time I carried it.  I am in love!  It's the perfect professional tote for me.  Now I want 10 more unfortunately!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

My Ocean Blue with GHW


----------



## tnsweetness

lunnul said:


> Goodness what a beautiful color for a Hamilton


 
Thanks SO Much!  I carried it into the Coach outlet and all of the SAs went crazy over it!  It is SO pretty IRL!


----------



## Goldenlife2012

Restore724 said:


> MK Grayson
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870421



I LOVE this bag!  However I only see it for sale without the long strap.  Is this a limited edition?  I have one sitting in my cart on bloomies.com with 20% off today for friends & family.  I would wait if I knew where to the one with long strap.  TIA for your feedback!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Goldenlife2012 said:


> I LOVE this bag!  However I only see it for sale without the long strap.  Is this a limited edition?  I have one sitting in my cart on bloomies.com with 20% off today for friends & family.  I would wait if I knew where to the one with long strap.  TIA for your feedback!


Dillards has the one with the longer strap.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha.  Some of you may recall I had the Luggage Woven Hamilton, but something about the color just didn't do it for me (I prefer the color of my smooth leather Luggage Hamilton).  I tried to use the bag, but just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm very happy with the Mocha!!!


----------



## Goldenlife2012

TiffanyS88 said:


> Dillards has the one with the longer strap.



@TiffanyS88 Thanks so much!  Headed over to the Dillard's site now.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Crazy for Bags said:
			
		

> N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha.  Some of you may recall I had the Luggage Woven Hamilton, but something about the color just didn't do it for me (I prefer the color of my smooth leather Luggage Hamilton).  I tried to use the bag, but just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm very happy with the Mocha!!!



This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LVLadyLover

Crazy for Bags said:


> N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha.  Some of you may recall I had the Luggage Woven Hamilton, but something about the color just didn't do it for me (I prefer the color of my smooth leather Luggage Hamilton).  I tried to use the bag, but just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm very happy with the Mocha!!!



WOW......I love this Chocolate woven Hamilton! SO GORGEOUS, congrats!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Crazy for Bags said:


> N/S Woven Hamilton in Mocha.  Some of you may recall I had the Luggage Woven Hamilton, but something about the color just didn't do it for me (I prefer the color of my smooth leather Luggage Hamilton).  I tried to use the bag, but just couldn't bring myself to do it.  I'm very happy with the Mocha!!!



Congrats! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Layton in aqua


----------



## Shoebaglady

tnsweetness said:


> Aqua E/W Hamilton with GHW with me today...
> 
> View attachment 1891820



LOVE this colour!!!


----------



## Littlejo00

CFB, I have been lusting after the E/W Hamilton Woven Satchel in Mocha. That's such a pretty color. Also, the gold hardware really sets off this color. You're right to say that certain bags look better in certain colors/finishes.


----------



## Restore724

Goldenlife2012 said:


> I LOVE this bag! However I only see it for sale without the long strap. Is this a limited edition? I have one sitting in my cart on bloomies.com with 20% off today for friends & family. I would wait if I knew where to the one with long strap. TIA for your feedback!


 
I love my *MICHAEL Michael Kors Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel* with extra strap.  
Available in brown, black and vanilla.
It's sold at Macy's and Nordstrom.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Shoebaglady said:
			
		

> Layton in aqua



You changed bags again...


----------



## Crazy for Bags

LVLadyLover said:


> WOW......I love this Chocolate woven Hamilton! SO GORGEOUS, congrats!


 


Gypsycruiser said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous bag!


 


Littlejo00 said:


> CFB, I have been lusting after the E/W Hamilton Woven Satchel in Mocha. That's such a pretty color. Also, the gold hardware really sets off this color. You're right to say that certain bags look better in certain colors/finishes.


 


fieldsinspring said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous


 
Thank you ladies!!!  I'm so very happy that I returned the Luggage Woven and found a Mocha Woven Hamilton.  I love this color so much more (and I'm not much of a dark brown kind of girl).  Received several compliments on her today!
I now have carried her two days in a row (got her Sunday night and switched right into her in the car!) which is not normally something I do, I tend to get bored and switch bags daily.  So, when I came into work, my co-worker said "wow, the same bag two days in a row, I'm impressed!".  She even said she liked the bag and we don't really have the same taste, so that was something for her to say that!  It's absolute pure love with this bag!!!


----------



## Littlejo00

I'm having a real dilemma trying to choose between the E/W woven satchel and the Macy's exclusive distressed python in mocha. I like both! The woven satchel has such a rich look, and the python is rather edgy. I don't know what to get.


----------



## Restore724

Littlejo00 said:
			
		

> I'm having a real dilemma trying to choose between the E/W woven satchel and the Macy's exclusive distressed python in mocha. I like both! The woven satchel has such a rich look, and the python is rather edgy. I don't know what to get.



What about get  Macy's exclusive distressed python in mocha and woven wallet? Or the other way around?


----------



## tnsweetness

My Lime Green E/W Hamilton is waiting with me at the Dr office on this cold rainy day!


----------



## LVLadyLover

tnsweetness said:


> My Lime Green E/W Hamilton is waiting with me at the Dr office on this cold rainy day!
> 
> View attachment 1903981



WOW.....that is one gorgeous Lime Green Hamilton, so beautiful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> My Lime Green E/W Hamilton is waiting with me at the Dr office on this cold rainy day!



Love it!


----------



## tnsweetness

LVLadyLover said:


> WOW.....that is one gorgeous Lime Green Hamilton, so beautiful!


 
Thanks!  It was such a dreary cold day today, the color made me smile!


----------



## tnsweetness

Bag Fetish said:


> Love it!


 
Thanks!


----------



## bejewelledmm

My Hamilton is here with me at work today


----------



## tnsweetness

Carrying my MK Jet Set Chain Ring Tote in Marigold today!


----------



## Esquared72

Bumping this thread since it's been a little while...

Carrying my Luggage Hamilton with silver HW today.  

This was a Christmas present from my DH last year...he actually picked it out all by himself and I was both amazed and thrilled!  I love this bag more and more every time I use it - I love how it's broken in and Luggage really does go with anything - an awesome neutral.  I always gets lots of compliments on this bag, too.


----------



## Littlejo00

I have been using my Hamilton Woven satchel since I got it about 2 weeks ago. I'm so glad I got this bag before it sold out! I love the mocha color with the gold hardware.


----------



## sokafor

Googleme said:
			
		

> I wore Sand Hamilton today! My sunglasses jumped in the pic too!



Love this bag! Actually my favorite of the Hamilton design! Was contemplating this style as my next MK purchase.


----------



## codegirl

Been using my outlet version red large e/w Hamilton with silver hw that I scored at a TJ Maxx grand opening a couple of weeks ago.  I seriously love this bag!


----------



## sokafor

I got this as a Christmas gift last year so I am not sure the name of this style, but this one came out with me today!


----------



## sokafor

sokafor said:


> I got this as a Christmas gift last year so I am not sure the name of this style, but this one came out with me today!


***Michael Kors Hamilton Quilted Flap Shoulder Bag 

Figured out the official name. Sorry about that, everyone


----------



## magenta924

I'm using my new Vanilla jet set tote which I am loving!


----------



## crissy11

My Skorpios - love it!


----------



## Restore724

MK Ziptote logo black with gold hardware (outlet)


----------



## Restore724




----------



## Restore724

*MK Ziptop tote gold and bordeaux quilted zipwallet. *
I love the lambskin wallet. It's so super, super soft.


----------



## missaudrie

Restore724 said:


> *MK Ziptop tote gold and bordeaux quilted zipwallet. *
> I love the lambskin wallet. It's so super, super soft.



Beautiful!! I really love the wallet.


----------



## ladygrey

I just got the same one in black! Super soft.


----------



## Restore724

missaudrie said:


> Beautiful!! I really love the wallet.



Thanks!  The quilted wallet is new and I love it.




ladygrey said:


> I just got the same one in black! Super soft.



Wallet twins!  I almost got black until I saw bordeaux which is deep purple color.  It is super soft.


----------



## ladygrey

Restore724 said:


> Thanks!  The quilted wallet is new and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet twins!  I almost got black until I saw bordeaux which is deep purple color.  It is super soft.



I'm glad an SA decided to help me, while in the store. Got me a new one cause there wasn't a black on on display. I was stoked!


----------



## Restore724

ladygrey said:


> I'm glad an SA decided to help me, while in the store. Got me a new one cause there wasn't a black on on display. I was stoked!



Any pics?


----------



## Waffle65

Restore724 said:
			
		

> MK Ziptop tote gold and bordeaux quilted zipwallet.
> I love the lambskin wallet. It's so super, super soft.



That wallet is really beautiful!


----------



## flwrgirl

My Hamilton in tangerine. I love love love this bag!


----------



## tnsweetness

Carried my red Layton....so Christmas-y!


----------



## BonBonz

My new MK zip clutch that I picked up from the outlet last weekend. Love the size and slim profile!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Astor Grommet lg shoulder bag in black w/ghw


----------



## MzGuillen

I have worn my MK medium jet set travel tote in vanilla for over a year off and on and I seriously love it. Wondering how the LV neverfull will compare for the price difference.


----------



## _shopaholic_

I'm using my MK Webster Clutch/Wallet in vanilla coloured leather! Well, I'm not too happy about it because it has got a huge stain... Don't know how it got there, I've tried everything to get it removed 
cdn.publishme.se/cdn/4/1843543/images/2012/dsc_0575_50e01ab5ddf2b32cfc00adb1.jpg


----------



## Nat

My Fulton Carryall Quilted Wallet in red


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bedford tote in luggage.


----------



## brunette3

Nat said:


> My Fulton Carryall Quilted Wallet in red



I love the quilted look!


----------



## brunette3

MiaBorsa said:


> Bedford tote in luggage.



Very pretty! Love luggage color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

brunette3 said:


> Very pretty! Love luggage color!



Thanks!  I love her.


----------



## Nat

brunette3 said:


> I love the quilted look!



Thank you! Me too, I'm a Chanel girl at heart, maybe that's why


----------



## Nat

MiaBorsa said:


> Bedford tote in luggage.



Gorgeous color! I've got the same one in mocha, it's my favorite bag at the moment.


----------



## RilCruz76

Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Vanilla riding Shotgun today!


----------



## tinaaaa

MzGuillen said:


> I have worn my MK medium jet set travel tote in vanilla for over a year off and on and I seriously love it. Wondering how the LV neverfull will compare for the price difference.



I'm thinking of purchasing this bag in black. Have you ever had any issues with the strap?


----------



## zhenmi

Nat said:


> My Fulton Carryall Quilted Wallet in red



very beautiful.


----------



## msmsytique

Hello, I'm new to the board but wanted to share my first and my latest MK bags. I use my Jet Set tote in the monogram print 4 times out of the week. It's my throw it around and not worry bag. My Gia ostrich print is another matter all together. I only use it on days when I'm sure it's not going to rain (leather and suede) and it sits on the car seat instead of on the floor


----------



## neatrivers

I am carrying my large black Hamilton sans chain strap. I am going to switch into my jet set monogram tote from the outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Outlet Fulton satchel from last year.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Jet set chain tote in black


----------



## neatrivers

Back to the chainless large black Hamilton. I love this tote so much!!!!!


----------



## Hermancat

msmsytique said:


> Hello, I'm new to the board but wanted to share my first and my latest MK bags. I use my Jet Set tote in the monogram print 4 times out of the week. It's my throw it around and not worry bag. My Gia ostrich print is another matter all together. I only use it on days when I'm sure it's not going to rain (leather and suede) and it sits on the car seat instead of on the floor



Love these esp the Gia!
Carrying my Gia Tangerine tote today.  Love it!


----------



## schmurse

My new Kempton tote! It's my first MK piece... Love all the pockets!  That's what swayed me from getting the LC le Pliage


----------



## MiaBorsa

schmurse said:


> My new Kempton tote! It's my first MK piece... Love all the pockets!  That's what swayed me from getting the LC le Pliage



Love it!


----------



## Sashanj diva

schmurse said:


> My new Kempton tote! It's my first MK piece... Love all the pockets!  That's what swayed me from getting the LC le Pliage



Love it I have two of these bags I have the red and orange I love them. And I have the 
LC Le Pliage and I can't get over how a bag like that wouldn't have any zip pocket inside at least to put a wallet inside of. So I stop carrying the LC


----------



## karo

MiaBorsa said:


> Outlet Fulton satchel from last year.



Fabulous! Love the color


----------



## schmurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


 Thanks


----------



## schmurse

Sashanj diva said:


> Love it I have two of these bags I have the red and orange I love them. And I have the
> LC Le Pliage and I can't get over how a bag like that wouldn't have any zip pocket inside at least to put a wallet inside of. So I stop carrying the LC



ITA pockets are important (to me anyways)!!  Plus it was under $100 so I couldn't resist.  Now I need a new wallet...


----------



## MiaBorsa

karo said:


> Fabulous! Love the color



Thank you.  That's one of my best outlet finds.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my Luggage N/S Hamilton.  Love how this goes with everything.


----------



## Hatfield1313

My small Bedford in luggage


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hatfield1313 said:


> My small Bedford in luggage



Are you sure that's luggage?  It almost looks gray in that pic.  Pretty bag!


----------



## msmsytique

Hermancat said:


> Love these esp the Gia!
> Carrying my Gia Tangerine tote today.  Love it!



The Gia Tangerine is North/South right? I tried it on in the store but I had to get it in turquoise


----------



## Hermancat

msmsytique said:


> The Gia Tangerine is North/South right? I tried it on in the store but I had to get it in turquoise



Yes the North South Gia - bet your turquoise is stunning!


----------



## Sashanj diva

schmurse said:


> ITA pockets are important (to me anyways)!!  Plus it was under $100 so I couldn't resist.  Now I need a new wallet...



It was a great buy and it's Mk


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson medium*


----------



## msmsytique

Hermancat said:


> Yes the North South Gia - bet your turquoise is stunning!



Yours is gorgeous, I would have bought it but I was patiently waiting for the price to drop on the turquoise. What's better than an MK bag, an MK bag on sale


----------



## Sashanj diva

My Kempton tote  better then any of my LongChamp! It has Pockets inside and the nice leather on the bottom which 




LC lacks


----------



## schmurse

Sashanj diva said:


> My Kempton tote  better then any of my LongChamp! It has Pockets inside and the nice leather on the bottom which
> 
> LC lacks



LOVE the color!! I do love LC but you're right about the bottom. I don't like saggy bottoms lol


----------



## Sashanj diva

schmurse said:


> LOVE the color!! I do love LC but you're right about the bottom. I don't like saggy bottoms lol



Lol I hate that LC frys on the bottom and doesn't hold up. But this Mk bag can hold a lot and it was even full. Also it's super light when u carry it! I got it at Macy's for only $98 not bad right


----------



## llson

Skorpios calf hair leopard - love this style.


----------



## shoptillidrop

My Hamilton...


----------



## shoptillidrop

A bigger pic of my Hamilton (practicing uploading pics...first time


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sashanj diva said:


> My Kempton tote  better then any of my LongChamp! It has Pockets inside and the nice leather on the bottom which
> 
> LC lacks



Love this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Still carrying my N/S hamilton in purple saffiano leather. Love this bag, and love this leather type for cold snowy weather


----------



## carterazo

Michael push lock satchel in (emerald?) green.  Love this bag.  The leather is so smoooshy.


----------



## ahcocacolawifey

Restore724 said:


> MK Grayson medium



Love It!!!!


----------



## LadyLVoe

I love my MICHAEL Michael Kors Whipped Monogram Jacquard Hobo!! 

Anyone using the same bag?


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

First day out!

Picture borrowed from Ebay


----------



## missaudrie

shoptillidrop said:


> A bigger pic of my Hamilton (practicing uploading pics...first time



I  IT!! Is this style still available at the outlet or have you had it for a while?


----------



## MzGuillen

tinaaaa said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this bag in black. Have you ever had any issues with the strap?



None at all! I've had it well over a year and have even used it as a book bag at school and it looks brand new still


----------



## grace04

I'm carrying my MK Jet Set Top Zip tote.  Been carrying it for almost a year now, which is an all-time record for me.  I recently bought another one in navy blue, and am considering the east/west logo tote.  This bag is just so easy to carry!


----------



## shoptillidrop

missaudrie said:


> I  IT!! Is this style still available at the outlet or have you had it for a while?



I'm so sorry - I just saw this response/question.  I'm not sure if it's still available although I've only had it a few months.  I believe the color is called mocha and it's a very textured reptile print.  I would try calling the outlet and seeing if they could locate one for you.  The matching wallet is gorgeous in person...just love pulling that baby out of this bag.  Two of my many favorites.


----------



## RilCruz76

MFF MK Calista Satchel in Olive


----------



## handbags4me

Using my MK Hamilton in Navy Saffiano with gold hardware today.  This bag has received a ton of compliments!  The gold hardware on the navy really pops.


----------



## Esquared72

Black Astor Tote with silver hardware.  This is the outlet version that I found hidden behind a slew of other bags at my local Marshall's for half price. Love, love, love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

RilCruz76 said:


> MFF MK Calista Satchel in Olive
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062267



Gorgeous!  That leather looks yummy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RilCruz76 said:


> MFF MK Calista Satchel in Olive
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062267



  Beautiful.


----------



## chaudoufroid

michael kors large selma top zip in black  my new baby


----------



## PinkFlower

I LOVE Michael Kors! I'm very partial to the leather purses. I currently have the Michael Kors Gansevoort and the Michael Kors Edie. Both are incredibly spacious!


----------



## PinkFlower

MiaBorsa said:


> Bedford tote in luggage.


Your Bedford tote in the luggage color is gorgeous!


----------



## jade

chaudoufroid said:


> michael kors large selma top zip in black  my new baby



Bag twins!  Me too!


----------



## yif3n

MK Joplin North South Tote in Black with gold hardware.... an oldie but a goodie!  Even got compliments on my way to the store today!!  My go-to Mommy bag   sorry for the photo quality (pic taken with my phone)


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set - Signature Medium' Shoulder Bag


----------



## Katiesmama

Just switched into my Black N/S Hamilton/Gold Hardware.   Love this bag.  It was a birthday present to me last fall.   My one and only MK (for now).


----------



## Vickie_26

jade said:


> Bag twins!  Me too!


I want this bag !! Do you have any pictures with it on your arm ??? so gorgeous !


----------



## Esquared72

I just love this bag...can't seem to bring myself to switch into another one...


----------



## Esquared72

yif3n said:


> MK Joplin North South Tote in Black with gold hardware.... an oldie but a goodie!  Even got compliments on my way to the store today!!  My go-to Mommy bag   sorry for the photo quality (pic taken with my phone)



I love the hinged hardware on this bag!!


----------



## Pearls and bags

jade said:


> Bag twins!  Me too!



I love this one!! I think it's basic but chique


----------



## yif3n

eehlers said:


> I love the hinged hardware on this bag!!


Thank you!!!  I think it gives it a unique touch.. definitely stands out from the crowd


----------



## MiaBorsa

PinkFlower said:


> Your Bedford tote in the luggage color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Blingthang

Today I carried my large Grayson Satchel in Vanilla. Yesterday, I carried my small satchel in Cheetah calf hair.


----------



## Sharu1

I want to buy the mk jetset chain tote ... The Canadian stores don't carry it


----------



## codegirl

Restore724 said:


> MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set - Signature Medium' Shoulder Bag



That is just so beautiful, congrats!
I really want one, but I probably need something just a little bit bigger.

Do you know anywhere that might have this one for sale?  
(pic borrowed)
Jet Set Large Shoulder Bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

TJMaxx find!  Layton in navy.


----------



## fieldsinspring

codegirl said:


> That is just so beautiful, congrats!
> I really want one, but I probably need something just a little bit bigger.
> 
> Do you know anywhere that might have this one for sale?
> (pic borrowed)
> Jet Set Large Shoulder Bag



I've seen this at Dillard's


----------



## codegirl

fieldsinspring said:


> I've seen this at Dillard's



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I"m calling Dillard's tonight  
I MUST have this bag, it's haunting me lol!


----------



## Restore724

codegirl said:


> That is just so beautiful, congrats!
> I really want one, but I probably need something just a little bit bigger.
> 
> Do you know anywhere that might have this one for sale?
> (pic borrowed)
> Jet Set Large Shoulder Bag



That style is larger but from several years ago.
You might be able to find it online or maybe MK outlets.


----------



## fieldsinspring

codegirl said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I"m calling Dillard's tonight
> I MUST have this bag, it's haunting me lol!



You bet!!!  hope you find it


----------



## codegirl

Restore724 said:


> That style is larger but from several years ago.
> You might be able to find it online or maybe MK outlets.



Thank you!  
I found one in vanilla NWT and it's on it's way to me.  
Still looking for brown.


----------



## centralsoccer32

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my jet set tote in vanilla at school just now
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658414


This picture makes me want the vanilla as opposed to the brown! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## centralsoccer32

schmurse said:


> My new Kempton tote! It's my first MK piece... Love all the pockets!  That's what swayed me from getting the LC le Pliage


I love this bag! Ive never seen it before! Would you be able to tell me if a notebook fits in this? If it's not too much trouble,thanks for the help! I can't seem to find 
many reviews on YouTube at all.


----------



## carterazo

Michael Michael Kors push lock satchel in green


----------



## Cheers2Purses

Here is my monogram satchel in chocolate.  I got this from the outlet back in the Fall.

- See more at: http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/Dsyoung2/media/image_zps188481c7.jpg.html#.dpuf


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm back in my MFF Whipstitch Hamilton.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bedford satchel.


----------



## Cheryl24

Carried black patent Hamilton all week.


----------



## Jennifer41

I love my new Bag for spring


----------



## lucydee

Today I carried my new MK Signature Perforated Travel Tote; I love her!


----------



## msmsytique

My recently purchased Medium Grayson


----------



## newme08

lucydee said:


> Today I carried my new MK Signature Perforated Travel Tote; I love her!



I love this!


----------



## lucydee

newme08 said:


> I love this!


 
Thank you newme


----------



## crissy11




----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## thenia

MiaBorsa said:


>



carrying exactly the same one today! im so in love with it.


----------



## RKDubs

Today I am carrying my MK Bedford Satchel -- adore it!


----------



## LVLadyLover

crissy11 said:


>



I love your Black MK Python Hobo Crissy, just simply beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Pushlock satchel in vanilla


----------



## lachifa

This is the MK I am wearing today.


----------



## neatrivers

I am carrying my large black Grayson monogram bag. I have carried this bag for almost a month nonstop. It is everything I wish the LV 35 was. I love the organization. I love how I can see what is in the bag because of the zipper. I bought a red baseshaper to go in it, and it is so pretty in the bottom of my bag every time I look inside.


----------



## savvyschuh

http://instagram.com/p/XKvNVJzCYi/


----------



## savvyschuh

crissy11 said:


>


In love!


----------



## hillcountrychic

I have my jetset in vanilla---absolutely love it!


----------



## Luvdabags

My new baby I wore today!


----------



## bloodyxcape

i've been carrying this all week.


----------



## carterazo

pushlock satchel in green


----------



## staciesg26

Saffiano large satchel in palm!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Out running errands with my monogram  outlet hamilton


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

staciesg26 said:


> Saffiano large satchel in palm!
> 
> View attachment 2117459


LOVE this bag!!


----------



## staciesg26

DP PURSE FAN said:


> LOVE this bag!!



Thanks so much!  I believe it's an outlet bag... the tag that came on it looked like it was from the outlet b/c it had the original price and then the discounted price.  It's really roomy and GREEN! 
And it has a small slip pocket on the back of the bag for a cell phone too!


----------



## jade

Purple saffiano Hamilton. It was supposed to rain.  It didn't. But I was prepared with my jacket an umbrella in the bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my Astor Tote for the week.
View attachment 2122662


----------



## tnsweetness

Lime E/W Hamilton today...


----------



## carterazo

^^^ Very nice in lime.  It complements your outfit beautifully. I have not seen it in this color.  Did you get it a long time ago?


----------



## tnsweetness

carterazo said:


> ^^^ Very nice in lime.  It complements your outfit beautifully. I have not seen it in this color.  Did you get it a long time ago?



I got the Lime last summer at Macy's. Thanks!


----------



## cellberry




----------



## sammytheMUA

RKDubs said:


> Today I am carrying my MK Bedford Satchel -- adore it!


 carrying this bag as well!
my go to bag during the week whne i have school work and dance class!


----------



## vwsecret

at least for the next couple of days my MK Hamilton, electric pink, ostrich embossed.   I am so ready for spring and this bag is getting me there.


----------



## Prbmami

Today I carried my black MK East-West tote. I'm glad I have this purse to carry when the weather is bad. This was my first Michael Kors handbag and a great addition to my collection.


----------



## tnsweetness

MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard


----------



## Hatfield1313

Went with my black Grayson today, shoulder strap removed.


----------



## Prbmami

vwsecret said:


> at least for the next couple of days my MK Hamilton, electric pink, ostrich embossed.   I am so ready for spring and this bag is getting me there.



Love this!


----------



## foxgal

Pyramid stud small Sloan. Love this bag!


----------



## Cherry1

Carrying my selma satchel in the beautiful color, tan


----------



## bagee

Cherry1 said:


> Carrying my selma satchel in the beautiful color, tan
> View attachment 2130642



Pretty!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## luminescence

Omg love the tan!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## Qingai

Saffiano Hamilton in navy color


----------



## vwsecret

Luvdabags said:


> My new baby I wore today!


Love your Gansevoort! I have 2 and afterseeing yours, it makes me think I should bring one out.


----------



## crissy11

I've been sick as a dog for days and needed something sparkly and blingy to cheer me up so I switched over to my bronze sparky Edie - I love the silver HW against the bronze.


----------



## dmcgeogs

crissy11 said:


> I've been sick as a dog for days and needed something sparkly and blingy to cheer me up so I switched over to my bronze sparky Edie - I love the silver HW against the bronze.
> 
> View attachment 2132169



That's gorgeous


----------



## Hatfield1313

Sportin' the Nautical today


----------



## Prbmami

I carried my favorite work bag again today, East-West tote and accessorized it with my LV damier azur cles. Michael Kors with Louis Vuitton is a winning combination.


----------



## missmoimoi

Burnt orange Hamilton tote!


----------



## missmoimoi

Yesterday I carried this one. I really appreciate all the org pockets inside +
All MK bags have such great interiors!


----------



## kimberleyg

I am carrying my jet set tote today. I love the color of this bag!


----------



## Cheryl24

foxgal said:


> Pyramid stud small Sloan. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130228



Looks so cute with your outfit!  Perfection!



kimberleyg said:


> I am carrying my jet set tote today. I love the color of this bag!
> View attachment 2135164



LOVE that color!


----------



## dmcgeogs

I'm wearing my jet set multi function satchel  first time


----------



## dmcgeogs

Jet set multi function satchel for the first time


----------



## dmcgeogs

Sorry I posted twice  anyway here's the pic


----------



## Cherry1

Carrying my selma tote in black


----------



## bloodyxcape

been using this bag for the last 2 days but i'm not sure what this particular style is called. i got from a MK outlet last year.


----------



## shutterstarr

Been using my MK Large Bedford Pebbled Bowling Satchel for the past week


----------



## Hatfield1313

Vanilla Bedford with alligator embossing


----------



## tlo

Hatfield1313 said:


> Vanilla Bedford with alligator embossing



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

Large Vanilla Bedford


----------



## DoxieMom

My baby!!!


----------



## MJ8798

Large grayson : )


----------



## fieldsinspring

Beautiful!!! 



DoxieMom said:


> My baby!!!


----------



## tlo

DoxieMom said:


> My baby!!!



Twins!  I love that bag!


----------



## tlo

Still in my Vanilla Bedford.  Can't change out of her yet!


----------



## CanineGypsy

Purple Bedford Medium Satchel.....I absolutely love this bag. I can't seem to want to change bags.


----------



## multijen99

Carrying my MK charm tassel handbag!


----------



## Foximimi

Hamilton satchel...love it!


----------



## Jaanoo

my Selma in Luggage color .. its sooo amazing


----------



## llson

Miranda in Palm


----------



## chaudoufroid

llson said:


> Miranda in Palm



suchaa gorgeous bag &#128525;


----------



## weddywie

Sharu1 said:


> I want to buy the mk jetset chain tote ... The Canadian stores don't carry it



This is what I have been using, same color "luggage". It's really cute. Just right size for me since I don't carry much stuff with me everyday.


----------



## Tiffany Do

I wore my black jet set tote today! totally equipped with my MK laptop sleeve too! love!


----------



## bloodyxcape

i've been carrying this all week. its my fave MK bag.


----------



## honeybee89

My MK leather ecru tote bag purchased on outnet.com. I have noticed them selling a few MK bags including the Hamilton ones on there lately, the MK bags sell out on there fast as they are all reduced in price.

http://i1326.photobucket.com/albums/u660/melissa_thompson4/368653_in_xl_zps0c56c5df.jpg


----------



## pearlywhearly

Large Selma in luggage


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just got this


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 2151324

Sorry for the dark picture. Carrying my MK first love...luggage Hamilton with silver HW.


----------



## Esquared72

Another pic, just 'cuz I love it...here's Luggage Hamilton hanging out in the cabinet at work.


----------



## KristyNikol

Carried my rose gold Hamilton today


----------



## DoxieMom

KristyNikol said:


> Carried my rose gold Hamilton today


 
Gorgeous bag.  Where did you find it?  I have been searching for the same one!


----------



## bellagem

DoxieMom said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Where did you find it?  I have been searching for the same one!


I've seen the rose gold in Dillards


----------



## KSuzuki

Vanilla rose gold large Devon today. My very first MK bag and she is TDF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Not carrying it yet, but just brought home from Macy's F&F sale...   

Bedford Bowling Satchel in Vanilla.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Not carrying it yet, but just brought home from Macy's F&F sale...
> 
> Bedford Bowling Satchel in Vanilla.



Congrats GF!!  STUNNING!!!  MK Vanilla leather is TDF and against the gold hardware?


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Congrats GF!!  STUNNING!!!  MK Vanilla leather is TDF and against the gold hardware?



I don't know what happened.  I went to buy the navy...  saw the vanilla and WHAMO!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know what happened.  I went to buy the navy...  saw the vanilla and WHAMO!!



Now you understand how I came to own the vanilla!


----------



## KSuzuki

MiaBorsa said:


> Not carrying it yet, but just brought home from Macy's F&F sale...
> 
> Bedford Bowling Satchel in Vanilla.



Gorgeous! Congrats! Gotta love that vanilla...


----------



## MiaBorsa

KSuzuki said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Gotta love that vanilla...



Thanks.  I love your Devon, too!  Beautiful!


----------



## KristyNikol

DoxieMom said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Where did you find it?  I have been searching for the same one!


I bought it at Dillard's!


----------



## KristyNikol

bellagem said:


> I've seen the rose gold in Dillards


That's where I found mine


----------



## shoptillidrop

A sunny day here today, thinking of rolling my MK Grommet Colgate Tote out. She's one big puddle of soft pebbled leather and wasn't cooperating very well for her debut pics. She did the best she could...


----------



## shoptillidrop

...and (a little shy)...


----------



## shoptillidrop

...and how it looks hanging on the shoulder. Right now she's empty.


----------



## DoxieMom

shoptillidrop said:


> ...and (a little shy)...


Oh how cute!  This is exactly how I felt when I woke up this morning!  Like a squishy mess! :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## staciesg26

Palm green large saffiano satchel!  She got a new scarf for spring!


----------



## shoptillidrop

DoxieMom said:


> Oh how cute!  This is exactly how I felt when I woke up this morning!  Like a squishy mess! :giggles::giggles::giggles:



Lol, I know Doxie - me too


----------



## shoptillidrop

staciesg26 said:


> Palm green large saffiano satchel!  She got a new scarf for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2159180



Beautiful!  The color is so very pretty.


----------



## Cheers2Purses

bloodyxcape said:


> been using this bag for the last 2 days but i'm not sure what this particular style is called. i got from a MK outlet last year.



Bag twins!  I think it's the metallic monogram satchel.


----------



## chocofrapp

Went to church earlier.


----------



## bloodyxcape

Cheers2Purses said:


> Bag twins!  I think it's the metallic monogram satchel.


 
yay!


----------



## Judy1123

Very nice bags, girls


----------



## carterazo

staciesg26 said:


> Palm green large saffiano satchel!  She got a new scarf for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2159180



What a gorgeous shade of green.


----------



## lala76

Carrying my new large Grayson today! I am in love with this bag. Just need a wallet to match now


----------



## IraPo

563680_10151558844809510_1419036279_n]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Today I tasted the RAINBOW!!!  )


----------



## gatorgirl07

MK Grayson large satchel


----------



## DoxieMom

gatorgirl07 said:


> MK Grayson large satchel
> View attachment 2163552


 
Very nice!  The large Grayson (in ANY color) is my very favorite!


----------



## gatorgirl07

DoxieMom said:


> Very nice!  The large Grayson (in ANY color) is my very favorite!



I am loving her!


----------



## carterazo

push lock satchel in green


----------



## tanya1729

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2163282
> 
> 
> Today I tasted the RAINBOW!!!  )


Love your rainbow collection!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tanya1729 said:


> Love your rainbow collection!!



Thank you so much. These are my very first MK items! I got the bag and the rest seemed to just follow. They definitely won't be my last!!!


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Devon Small Messenger Bag*

_I got Red leather with gold hardware.  Mine holds small cosmetic bag for misc stuff. small zip wallet, phone, keys and also holds compact camera. Perfect for hands free shopping, walking dog, movies or everyday!_


----------



## lala76

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Devon Small Messenger Bag*
> 
> _I got Red leather with gold hardware.  Mine holds small cosmetic bag for misc stuff. small zip wallet, phone, keys and also holds compact camera. Perfect for hands free shopping, walking dog, movies or everyday!_


 
I love the Devon Messenger! Thinking it may be my next purchase


----------



## Restore724

Still carrying and enjoying *MK Devon* messenger bag!
Hope MK makes more colors.
Carried to the market, baseball game and the movies.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Still carrying my neon pink Hamilton. It's become my fav bag... dare I say l love it more than my LV's? I get so many compliments other daily!!!


----------



## jennytiu

AlinaRose said:


> Here's my jet set tote in vanilla at school just now
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658414


I love your bag!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2163282
> 
> 
> Today I tasted the RAINBOW!!!  )



Oh my  nothing like a rainbow of leather goodness to tug at my heart strings 

I honestly did not need to see this! Now I need more MK rainbow in my meagre collection.


----------



## makayk

I purchased this bag for spring and summer. Bennet in vanilla leather


----------



## makayk

^^^ no idea why it posted the same pic 3 times?? Sorry!!


----------



## jennytiu

I got this purse last month. It's the Saffiano Jet Set Travel tote in the smallest size. I love it!! &#128525;


----------



## jennytiu

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2163282
> 
> 
> Today I tasted the RAINBOW!!!  )



Love your rainbow!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jennytiu said:


> Love your rainbow!!



Thank you! Me too! I need an SLG in turquoise and I will be complete... For now!!! It's funny how a new bag just makes you want more!!!


----------



## tanya1729

First day out with my new selma!!


----------



## missfiggy

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Devon Small Messenger Bag*
> 
> _I got Red leather with gold hardware.  Mine holds small cosmetic bag for misc stuff. small zip wallet, phone, keys and also holds compact camera. Perfect for hands free shopping, walking dog, movies or everyday!_




Hi to all - I'm usually over at Prada but when I saw this I had to have it.  

It's been the HARDEST thing to get it because I'm in Australia and no-one ships there.  Saks does but they were sold out and so was everywhere else.  But I found one and I've bought it and having it shipped - can't wait to get it now.

This is my idea of the PERFECT bag!!!  I got it in black.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This beauty! &#10084;&#128525;&#10084;&#128525;&#10084;


----------



## PinkPeonies

Selma in Zinnia sitting pretty while I stuff my face with yogurberry.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color


----------



## Restore724

missfiggy said:


> Hi to all - I'm usually over at Prada but when I saw this I had to have it.
> 
> It's been the HARDEST thing to get it because I'm in Australia and no-one ships there.  Saks does but they were sold out and so was everywhere else.  But I found one and I've bought it and having it shipped - can't wait to get it now.
> 
> This is my idea of the PERFECT bag!!!  I got it in black.


 
Congrats on getting MK Devon! I love it


----------



## missfiggy

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on getting MK Devon! I love it




HAHA I think I'm hooked.  I just also bought the Gilmore cross body in red.  Luv'n it.


----------



## carterazo

push lock satchel  in green


----------



## bujanglapok

Loving it..


----------



## 2Blossom

PinkPeonies said:


> Selma in Zinnia sitting pretty while I stuff my face with yogurberry.
> 
> View attachment 2175103





OMG I love this colour!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks 2Blossom


----------



## Nqv

Medium Grayson black with silver hardware without chain.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Still my absolute FAV &#128525;


----------



## lala76

I need to break out my blue Hamilton again, but I can't stop carrying my new Grayson. So in love with this bag!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lala76 said:


> I need to break out my blue Hamilton again, but I can't stop carrying my new Grayson. So in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180085



I just got the large black Grayson and I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## lala76

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just got the large black Grayson and I love it!!!!!!!!


I love the black! The Grayson is such a great everyday bag!


----------



## tnsweetness

Astor Tote in Gunmetal


----------



## KCeboKing

I don't know the name, or if it has one, but I love it!!$

Don't mind my messy bed, I snapped the pic quick before I left this am!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color, I have the Astor tote in black with gold hardware


----------



## fieldsinspring

I've seen this bag in the plain leather but it was a bit plain but I love the design of the bag.. this one is so cute! love it 




KCeboKing said:


> I don't know the name, or if it has one, but I love it!!$
> 
> Don't mind my messy bed, I snapped the pic quick before I left this am!


----------



## c.lauren

PinkPeonies said:


> Selma in Zinnia sitting pretty while I stuff my face with yogurberry.
> 
> View attachment 2175103


very cute! love the color


----------



## KCeboKing

fieldsinspring said:


> I've seen this bag in the plain leather but it was a bit plain but I love the design of the bag.. this one is so cute! love it



Thanks! . Its so roomy! And comfortable to use!


----------



## Blingthang

E/W Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink Ostrich w/ GHW.


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Skorpio ring tote in black leather/silver hardware


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## jade

It is a selma state of mind.


----------



## pslpursemom

lala76 said:


> I need to break out my blue Hamilton again, but I can't stop carrying my new Grayson. So in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180085



I love that bag!!!

I am really thinking about getting this bag, I really love it but I'm more of a shoulder/tote bag kinda girl.  Is it heavy when carrying by hand?


----------



## chocofrapp

Perforated Medium tote


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2186817



Love this!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## desertdune

Love this Large Astrid Crocodile-embossed Satchel Red with Gold hardware,and it's perfect for the summer look but most important is that I can stuffed lots of things inside.


----------



## jade

Purple saffiano Hamilton.  Wanted to carry my new Blake.  But I needed my laptop today and wasn't feeling two bags.  Blake will have to debut perhaps over the weekend.


----------



## handbags4me

I was never really a fan of MK logo bags until MiaBorsa revealed this beauty.  Thankfully Macy's got them in during the Icons sale so I grabbed it up last week at a great price.  I LOVE it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I was never really a fan of MK logo bags until MiaBorsa revealed this beauty.  Thankfully Macy's got them in during the Icons sale so I grabbed it up last week at a great price.  I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192156



  LOVE!!!   Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## jules 8

chocofrapp said:


> Perforated Medium tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2188362



+1....this is what I'm carrying today, too


----------



## kings_20

Still carrying my black/pink large Selma.  Will be switching to my patent silver Grayson tomorrow, since we're expecting rain.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Will be carrying this set awhile large Grayson and matching wallet


----------



## lala76

pslpursemom said:


> I love that bag!!!
> 
> I am really thinking about getting this bag, I really love it but I'm more of a shoulder/tote bag kinda girl.  Is it heavy when carrying by hand?


I actually don't find it to be too heavy. I usually carry it in the crook of my arm, and it's become my favorite bag


----------



## Pursefreak0

lala76 said:


> I need to break out my blue Hamilton again, but I can't stop carrying my new Grayson. So in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180085



Love it!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Grayson again 3


----------



## rainrowan

E/W Hamilton, black patent, silver h/w
brown MK Logo electronics zip around wallet


----------



## Pursefreak0

handbags4me said:


> I was never really a fan of MK logo bags until MiaBorsa revealed this beauty.  Thankfully Macy's got them in during the Icons sale so I grabbed it up last week at a great price.  I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192156



I love this!!!! Would u by chance have a mod pic??


----------



## itsMisterC

OOTD: Macbook Jetset Tote in Saffiano leather


----------



## itsMisterC

OOTN: Wristlet in Saffiano leather and watch


----------



## Restore724

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2192628
> 
> Will be carrying this set awhile large Grayson and matching wallet


 

Love your matching set! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jet Set convertible hobo.


----------



## jade

Blake satchel is put for a full day today!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Jet Set convertible hobo.



Gorgeous GF!!!  Congrats on a great set!!


----------



## Louislily

My Skorpios was out with me today


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson* chain medium patent leather forest green


----------



## DoxieMom

MiaBorsa said:


> Jet Set convertible hobo.


Love it!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Mini messenger Selma in neon yellow.


----------



## littlechebb

Taking my Selma to grocery shopping


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson* chain medium patent leather forest green



This is stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

littlechebb said:


> Taking my Selma to grocery shopping



Love these pics of your bag in action!  Great looking bag!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

PinkPeonies said:


> Mini messenger Selma in neon yellow.
> 
> View attachment 2195597



Pretty!!!


----------



## libertygirl

A beautiful day in London so I thought I'd break out my new(ish) MK clutch 

(Did a little 'what's in my bag' for my blog hence all the contents on show!)


----------



## missyanne

PinkPeonies said:


> Mini messenger Selma in neon yellow.
> 
> View attachment 2195597



I'm so obsessed with your bag, lol. Can't wait to get mine in the mail


----------



## makayk

Carrying my brown monogram large Lilly bag today


----------



## bagghista

Lovin' my MK East West Signature Tote. &#128139;


----------



## Pursefreak0

makayk said:


> Carrying my brown monogram large Lilly bag today
> View attachment 2197733



I love this!!! Is this newer or an older style?


----------



## makayk

Pursefreak0 said:


> I love this!!! Is this newer or an older style?



I've had it a couple months. Picked it up at a MK Outlet. It's one of my favorite pieces!!


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson*


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Hamilton tote in Saffiano


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## phxlvlove84

Today


----------



## Pursefreak0

phxlvlove84 said:


> Today



I tried this on at MK love this!


----------



## plumaplomb

littlechebb said:


> Taking my Selma to grocery shopping


Is this the large or medium?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson*[/QUOTE
> 
> HOT!!!! I'm buying this in the fall!!!!   Just bought it in vanilla and LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

phxlvlove84 said:


> Today



Gorgeous!!!!  Can this bag be used as a satchel or just on the shoulder?  Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## Restore724

Mrs. Mac said:


> Restore724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MK Grayson*[/QUOTE
> 
> HOT!!!! I'm buying this in the fall!!!!   Just bought it in vanilla and LOVING IT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love brown Grayson. Now I want vanilla.
> We will be twins!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lushi

littlechebb said:


> Taking my Selma to grocery shopping



Lol, got the same bag, I mean got love the color ! Wear it cross body is my favorite.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love brown Grayson. Now I want vanilla.
> We will be twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!   The vanilla is gorgeous!!!  Perfect spring summer bag, though I may bring it out in the fall and winter too!  I can't post pics of mine bc every time I try it says upload failed!  But she is the bag I'm carrying today!  And the rest of the spring summer!!!!  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## phxlvlove84

Mrs. Mac said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Can this bag be used as a satchel or just on the shoulder?  Modeling pics please!!!



Yes that's why I love this bag. The shorter strap can be worn on the shoulder the slouch gives it enough room. I also like the long strap to wear it long on shoulder and crossbody. I really love this bag more everytime I wear it. The leather is so soft and plush too.


----------



## phxlvlove84

Pursefreak0 said:


> I tried this on at MK love this!


It's lovely!


----------



## makayk

Carrying my signature tote today


----------



## Scooch

makayk said:


> Carrying my signature tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206183


 

Love this tote!!! So summery


----------



## makayk

Scooch said:


> Love this tote!!! So summery



It's my favorite go to bag. Perfect for summer!


----------



## lala76

Loving this combo right now:


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## mbk318




----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! Love the color


----------



## zhenmi

mbk318 said:


>



gorgeous. such a nice color


----------



## rockstarmish

*Charlton crossbody bag in purple python  I love the Charlton crossbody ones. I have 4 of them *


----------



## tazfrk

lala76 said:


> Loving this combo right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215275


Love that pop of pink, nice combo!


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## Amz

My black croc-effect patent leather Hamilton polished off the interview attire I had on today. 

Must have really made a statement because I got an immediate job offer!


----------



## teerash

My vanilla/rose gold Devon, but I just ordered the khaki/rose gold Astor and can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## RKDubs

Carrying one of my fab MK bags to work today, I also have it in vanilla!


----------



## baglover15

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2218602
> 
> 
> Carrying one of my fab MK bags to work today, I also have it in vanilla!



Could you possibly post a pic of what this bag holds? I have been looking at it every time I go in a store that has it but I am unsure if my ipad mini as well as my other stuff will fit in it comfortably.


----------



## RKDubs

I have room in my bag after all those goodies are stashed. I'm pretty sure it would fit an iPad mini too! I love the bag, highly recommend it!


----------



## baglover15

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2218641
> 
> 
> I have room in my bag after all those goodies are stashed. I'm pretty sure it would fit an iPad mini too! I love the bag, highly recommend it!



Thank you so much! It is a really cute bag. I may just have to buy it!


----------



## RKDubs

baglover15 said:


> Thank you so much! It is a really cute bag. I may just have to buy it!



I am 100% supportive  it's a really great bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

On her first outing gathered large tote


----------



## lala76

Pursefreak0 said:


> On her first outing gathered large tote
> View attachment 2224460


Such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

lala76 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!!



Thank u!! I'm loving the Hamilton in your avatar!


----------



## RKDubs

My new Hamilton at work  love the structure and overall look of this bag!


----------



## tazfrk

Really a very nice color combo, love it!


----------



## Louislily

My Selma at work!


----------



## tazfrk

Louislily said:


> My Selma at work!


Pretty color.


----------



## Kajleen

Louislily said:


> My Selma at work!



lovely!


----------



## msmsytique

Louislily said:


> My Selma at work!


 
Great color and love the bag charm!


----------



## PugHeaven

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2224923
> 
> 
> My new Hamilton at work  love the structure and overall look of this bag!


Love these bags!  I have the outlet Hamilton in this dark signature print and I don't think I'll ever tire of her.  Was never tempted to buy any logo bag before but, even when I'm carrying one of her sisters, my heart flutters whenever I see someone else carrying a bag in this print.  Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## RKDubs

PugHeaven said:


> Love these bags!  I have the outlet Hamilton in this dark signature print and I don't think I'll ever tire of her.  Was never tempted to buy any logo bag before but, even when I'm carrying one of her sisters, my heart flutters whenever I see someone else carrying a bag in this print.  Enjoy yours in good health!



Thank you so much! You enjoy yours as well! I think the bag is so striking, and I love the shape. The detail is exquisite


----------



## RKDubs

PugHeaven said:


> Love these bags!  I have the outlet Hamilton in this dark signature print and I don't think I'll ever tire of her.  Was never tempted to buy any logo bag before but, even when I'm carrying one of her sisters, my heart flutters whenever I see someone else carrying a bag in this print.  Enjoy yours in good health!



We have such good taste


----------



## msmsytique

Love the way this bag looks either way with the sides snapped in and out. It goes from a little more conservative to causal and I have room for more


----------



## Glenichka

I like this Mk. Whats its name?


----------



## Glenichka

Shes my buddy for today...


----------



## Pursefreak0

msmsytique said:


> Love the way this bag looks either way with the sides snapped in and out. It goes from a little more conservative to causal and I have room for more



Very cute!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Glenichka said:


> Shes my buddy for today...



Luvvvv the studs!!!!


----------



## bella601

Glenichka said:


> Shes my buddy for today...



Cute!!


----------



## Claudia

my new pearl gray Hamilton in saffiano leather!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Vanilla large gathered tote


----------



## tazfrk

Love that bag in that color!


----------



## coachaddict713

Loving my neon pink Hamilton  

Carried her today and got so many compliments!


----------



## Pursefreak0

tazfrk said:


> Love that bag in that color!



I can understand that! That bag is HOTT!!!!!!!! I've been eyeing this one


----------



## msmsytique

Pursefreak0 said:


> Very cute!!!


 
Thanks! 



Pursefreak0 said:


> Vanilla large gathered tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228289


 
It's official. I need that print!  



coachaddict713 said:


> Loving my neon pink Hamilton
> 
> Carried her today and got so many compliments!
> 
> View attachment 2228529


 
Congrats on your bag its cute!


----------



## Pursefreak0

msmsytique said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's official. I need that print!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your bag its cute!



I know right? Went into dillards for a pink Selma on sale and left with this they just got them in I was getting ready to pay and said wait!!!!!! Saw it sitting in the background!


----------



## RKDubs

coachaddict713 said:


> Loving my neon pink Hamilton
> 
> Carried her today and got so many compliments!
> 
> View attachment 2228529



Very cute! What a gorgeous bag! I love the look


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Selma messenger in black


----------



## Louislily

coachaddict713 said:


> Loving my neon pink Hamilton
> 
> Carried her today and got so many compliments!
> 
> View attachment 2228529



Love your bag!


----------



## Louislily

With my brown scorpios:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My neon pink hamilton


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Better pic... &#10084;Her!


----------



## weddywie

Carrying my chain ring tote today.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Zinnia pink selma and palm wallet


----------



## lala76

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2233329
> 
> Zinnia pink selma and palm wallet


Love the pink and green together!!


----------



## scottishdoll

Pursefreak0 said:


> View attachment 2233329
> 
> Zinnia pink selma and palm wallet



Wow they're gorgeous, I love the pink


----------



## Pursefreak0

Thanks everyone!!! I'm obsessed with this style!!!


----------



## Louislily

Gorgeous pink bags!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2231993
> 
> Better pic... &#10084;Her!



Well dang it! This is so beautiful!! But I can't have 2 pink bags lol maybe a different color on Hamilton


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Date night with the hubby... SELMA MESSENGER!!! I can't get enough!!!


----------



## weddywie

Which wallet is this? How many cards does it holds? Is this the one similar to LV insolite wallet? Mind taking pic of the inside? Thanks


----------



## weddywie

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2234993



Which wallet is this? How many cards does it holds? Is this the one similar to LV insolite wallet? Mind taking pic of the inside? Thanks


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Large snap wallet, similar to the LV Insolite wallet & it holds 6 credit cards, 1 bill compartment , & 1 receipt holder & zip compartment.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Still zinnia selma


----------



## weddywie

Cherry1 said:


> Michael Kors Large snap wallet, similar to the LV Insolite wallet & it holds 6 credit cards, 1 bill compartment , & 1 receipt holder & zip compartment.
> View attachment 2235069



Thank you so much . I might just get this one instead of the jet set zip around.


----------



## Cherry1

YW! It comes in red, blue, citrus, & neon pink


----------



## weddywie

How do you like? I have lots of card I'm not sure if I will like it since it only have 6 card slot. Can you stack 2 card for every card slot without being too tight?


----------



## Cherry1

Yes. I have a video posted on YouTube.


----------



## weddywie

Link please


----------



## Cherry1

acdiva1


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Still zinnia selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235071



CUTE!!! Love the skirt!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> CUTE!!! Love the skirt!!!



Thank u I'm obsessed with maxi skirts!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thank u I'm obsessed with maxi skirts!



Me too and maxi dresses, I wore them when I was preggo, I'm wearing them now... There so easy and comfy. I wish I was as thin as you tho! I gained almost 40 while preggo!


----------



## lala76

My babies today!


----------



## Pursefreak0

lala76 said:


> My babies today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235817



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Me too and maxi dresses, I wore them when I was preggo, I'm wearing them now... There so easy and comfy. I wish I was as thin as you tho! I gained almost 40 while preggo!



Well my babies are 9 and 12 so I've had lots of time to get fit lol I am a runner I run every day!


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag & wallet!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Well my babies are 9 and 12 so I've had lots of time to get fit lol I am a runner I run every day!



Cool! I used to run like 6 miles a day. Not so much lately... I'll start bk soon!


----------



## tazfrk

lala76 said:


> My babies today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235817



Pretty!


----------



## RKDubs

Took my MK Grayson to the company picnic... Now, the couch lol!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Cool! I used to run like 6 miles a day. Not so much lately... I'll start bk soon!



Btw just realized I saw your mod pics in the selma clubhouse you look good girl!!!!! And you just had a baby???


----------



## Pursefreak0

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2236167
> 
> 
> Took my MK Grayson to the company picnic... Now, the couch lol!



Love the Grayson!!!!!!


----------



## RKDubs

Pursefreak0 said:


> Love the Grayson!!!!!!



Thanks!!! I love her too, really classic purse


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Btw just realized I saw your mod pics in the selma clubhouse you look good girl!!!!! And you just had a baby???



Yes ma'am I did, thank you so much. I'm still working on my body!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

Zinna selma


----------



## pauii

My current weekend bag. I love herrrr


----------



## tazfrk

pauii said:


> My current weekend bag. I love herrrr
> 
> View attachment 2237980



Simply beautiful


----------



## teerash

Pursefreak0 said:


> Zinna selma



Me too!


----------



## tazfrk

Love it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Zinnia Selma!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

teerash said:


> Me too!



Guess we're bag triplets...


----------



## Pursefreak0

teerash said:


> Me too!





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2238811
> 
> 
> Zinnia Selma!!!


What do you know look what I'm carrying today again!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2238811
> 
> 
> Zinnia Selma!!!



Oh yay you got it!!!! Sorry got the posts confused lol


----------



## msmsytique

Still carrying my Bedford Dressy tote in Pearl Grey


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Oh yay you got it!!!! Sorry got the posts confused lol



I did and it was $250 with 30% off!!! After taxes I only paid $180!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I did and it was $250 with 30% off!!! After taxes I only paid $180!!!



SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!! That is FREAKING awesome!!!!! I went back to see if they had that palm color one and it was gone someone took advantage of that deal!!! Congrats girl


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!! That is FREAKING awesome!!!!! I went back to see if they had that palm color one and it was gone someone took advantage of that deal!!! Congrats girl



Lol!!! I was super stoked. I got an email from Dillard's about the 30% I called placed it on hold and ran to go get it! My hubby is annoyed because he says I don't need two pink purses, I explained that because they're different styles its ok. Kinda like you can have two of the same style if the colors are different!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Lol!!! I was super stoked. I got an email from Dillard's about the 30% I called placed it on hold and ran to go get it! My hubby is annoyed because he says I don't need two pink purses, I explained that because they're different styles its ok. Kinda like you can have two of the same style if the colors are different!



Lol EXACTLY! Totally different purse styles so its A-OK


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2238957



Looks awesome!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Looks awesome!



Thanks I was taking it on a test run in the store before I bought it!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks I was taking it on a test run in the store before I bought it!!!



I do that all the time! I tried the zinnia selma on probably 6 times and took pics by the mirror before I bought her lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Now I'm excited to get up and look for a charm!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Now I'm excited to get up and look for a charm!!!



We are to much alike! Lol I drove the extra 15 miles to my boutique Today for the matching zinnia wallet and charm I was so excited on the way there and back then my husband just shakes his head when he walks by and sees me taking pics of my pink purse, pink wallet and matching pink purse that's actually a purse charm lol and I also bought some nail polish today to that is almost an exact match! Can't wait to paint my nails and toes tomorrow


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> We are to much alike! Lol I drove the extra 15 miles to my boutique Today for the matching zinnia wallet and charm I was so excited on the way there and back then my husband just shakes his head when he walks by and sees me taking pics of my pink purse, pink wallet and matching pink purse that's actually a purse charm lol and I also bought some nail polish today to that is almost an exact match! Can't wait to paint my nails and toes tomorrow



We are very similar based on your description!!! As soon as I came in I started taking pics of my new Selma next to my Hamilton. My husband just shook his head too!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> We are very similar based on your description!!! As soon as I came in I started taking pics of my new Selma next to my Hamilton. My husband just shook his head too!!!



Lol love it!!


----------



## Jennifer41

Love my tote


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This one!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2239788
> 
> This one!!!



Yay you got a charm!!! We're bag and charm twins now!! besides the colors.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Yay you got a charm!!! We're bag and charm twins now!! besides the colors.



I did!!! Thanks for the cute idea, now it's not as plain. But mine wasn't on sale, it was like $30


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I did!!! Thanks for the cute idea, now it's not as plain. But mine wasn't on sale, it was like $30



Well you got the better deal on the bag me the charm lol  very cute congrats!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Well you got the better deal on the bag me the charm lol  very cute congrats!!



Yeah. But you do know at Macy's and Dillard's if something goes on sale for even more you can take it back within so many days and get the new sales price!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yeah. But you do know at Macy's and Dillard's if something goes on sale for even more you can take it back within so many days and get the new sales price!!!



What!!!! I did not know that!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> What!!!! I did not know that!!!



I think at Macy's it's 14 days and 180 at Dillard's... My shoe guy told me.


----------



## Pursefreak0

Still.....


----------



## Bag Fetish

Pursefreak0 said:


> Still.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240672



Pretty color.. What bag is this?


----------



## Pursefreak0

Bag Fetish said:


> Pretty color.. What bag is this?



Thanks  large selma in zinnia pink


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yeah. But you do know at Macy's and Dillard's if something goes on sale for even more you can take it back within so many days and get the new sales price!!!



I called about the Zinnia Selma I bought and told them can they do a price match to the new lower price and they told me I would have to return the bag and then in 24 hours they would put the bag back on the shelf and whoever got it first would get the lower price bag. So I kept it , I wasnt going to chance losing my baby.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tazfrk said:


> I called about the Zinnia Selma I bought and told them can they do a price match to the new lower price and they told me I would have to return the bag and then in 24 hours they would put the bag back on the shelf and whoever got it first would get the lower price bag. So I kept it , I wasnt going to chance losing my baby.



They lied to you, I would insist on speaking with a manager. When I've done a price match they just process it as an exchange and hand me the cash difference. I've never had to leave my bag!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> They lied to you, I would insist on speaking with a manager. When I've done a price match they just process it as an exchange and hand me the cash difference. I've never had to leave my bag!!!



I did the same today and they told me the same as hers did I was not leaving her


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> I did the same today and they told me the same as hers did I was not leaving her



Is this at Dillard's or Macy's? I've never had a problem at either. I even did it with 3 bags and 9 accessories to get the 25% off!!!


----------



## nadene123

I'm currently carrying the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote in Black with gold hardware. Absolutely love it! It is the best carry all bag for everyday, shopping and school. Amazing quality and price  definitely recommend!


----------



## Kajleen

My new Jet Set Travel Small Flap Shoulder


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kajleen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Small Flap Shoulder



What a little cutie!!! I might have to go check this out!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Pursefreak0 said:


> Thanks  large selma in zinnia pink



Very nice!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dillard's does not do price matching for the additional 30% off. I rarely come across a kind enough associate to allow me to do that. I've also been told by several that they get in trouble and they've really cracked down and are watching them. 






NLVOEWITHLV said:


> They lied to you, I would insist on speaking with a manager. When I've done a price match they just process it as an exchange and hand me the cash difference. I've never had to leave my bag!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fieldsinspring said:


> Dillard's does not do price matching for the additional 30% off. I rarely come across a kind enough associate to allow me to do that. I've also been told by several that they get in trouble and they've really cracked down and are watching them.



Oh. Maybe they're just kinder here in Houston because I've never had any issue. Managers and regular associates have done it for me... My hubby says its because I have the gift of gab and I know how to work my jelly


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This!!!


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> They lied to you, I would insist on speaking with a manager. When I've done a price match they just process it as an exchange and hand me the cash difference. I've never had to leave my bag!!!



It was a manager I was speaking with and she really wasnt helpful at all.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I hate when store policy isn't uniform!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Is this at Dillard's or Macy's? I've never had a problem at either. I even did it with 3 bags and 9 accessories to get the 25% off!!!



Dillards is the one I tried with and macys never let's me use any discounts or take stuff back for the sales price


----------



## tazfrk

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I hate when store policy isn't uniform!



I totally agree, I had even asked the salesperson and she said normally we dont do it but sometimes we make exceptions. They said if they had another one in the exact same style that they would have done it. Bunch of Bull if you ask me.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pursefreak0 said:


> Dillards is the one I tried with and macys never let's me use any discounts or take stuff back for the sales price



Wow! I do it at my Macy's and Dillards all the time for shoes, watches, jewelry, purses etc but I always do it with my regular sa's that know me by name...


----------



## Pursefreak0

Black hammy


----------



## Pursefreak0

.


----------



## kkatrina

tazfrk said:


> I totally agree, I had even asked the salesperson and she said normally we dont do it but sometimes we make exceptions. They said if they had another one in the exact same style that they would have done it. Bunch of Bull if you ask me.


This has ALWAYS worked for me...whether it be a low end no brand store or a high end store...simply do not take no for an answer. Tell them your friend has just gotten the adjustment yesterday, or say you called in the morning and asked and you drove all the way there to get what you were told, anything. If they think you're 200% SURE about it, AND you won't budge, they would rather just give it to you than argue with a customer who just won't leave ;p


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkatrina said:


> This has ALWAYS worked for me...whether it be a low end no brand store or a high end store...simply do not take no for an answer. Tell them your friend has just gotten the adjustment yesterday, or say you called in the morning and asked and you drove all the way there to get what you were told, anything. If they think you're 200% SURE about it, AND you won't budge, they would rather just give it to you than argue with a customer who just won't leave ;p



True!!! Plus at the end of the day they'd rather give u a couple bucks off then have you return the entire purchase!


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> This has ALWAYS worked for me...whether it be a low end no brand store or a high end store...simply do not take no for an answer. Tell them your friend has just gotten the adjustment yesterday, or say you called in the morning and asked and you drove all the way there to get what you were told, anything. If they think you're 200% SURE about it, AND you won't budge, they would rather just give it to you than argue with a customer who just won't leave ;p



hmmm will try this next time. I have to say buying my bags at saks has been a way better experience than dillards, so I will go there first. The SA at saks gave me 25% off a regular priced bag just because i told her about the dillards sale, now that is a great SA.


----------



## xoxoKissLina

I haven't carried a purse to school in the past semester but I do carry my MK Saffiano Leather iPhone wristlet


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

staciesg26 said:


> Palm green large saffiano satchel! She got a new scarf for spring!
> 
> View attachment 2159180


 
I just got the same bag in Navy blue.  Love the green bag, I am sure you have been enjoying it all summer long.


----------



## DoxieMom

Out and about with my Grayson and my Mom's RM!


----------



## Restore724

DoxieMom said:


> Out and about with my Grayson and my Mom's RM!



Two of my favorite things!!!
Enjoy.


----------



## staciesg26

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I just got the same bag in Navy blue.  Love the green bag, I am sure you have been enjoying it all summer long.



Yay Congrats!  Yes I love this bag so much!  I'd love to see your Navy one!  I have been contemplating getting another one! lol!  Maybe the Pearl Gray color for myself... i love the silver hardware.


----------



## Pursefreak0

DoxieMom said:


> Out and about with my Grayson and my Mom's RM!



Thought I was done think I need the vanilla Grayson now lol beautiful!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I just got the same bag in Navy blue.  Love the green bag, I am sure you have been enjoying it all summer long.



Do you know the exact name for this style? I goggled Large saffino satchel nothing comes up


----------



## LVOEbear




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^ I'm in love!!!


----------



## Pursefreak0

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> ^ I'm in love!!!



Ditto that ^^ I called every dillards, Nordstrums, macys, Mk no one by me carries this color in slema  it's beautiful


----------



## LVOEbear

Pursefreak0 said:


> Ditto that ^^ I called every dillards, Nordstrums, macys, Mk no one by me carries this color in slema  it's beautiful



I think I was just really lucky to have found this yesterday.  Macy's had sold out and the one that I snagged was the last in all nordstroms in so Cali.  I literally gasped when I saw it sitting on the shelf because I didn't think I'd be able to find it.  On top of that Nordies price matched the sale price. Love love!


----------



## Pursefreak0

LVOEbear said:


> I think I was just really lucky to have found this yesterday.  Macy's had sold out and the one that I snagged was the last in all nordstroms in so Cali.  I literally gasped when I saw it sitting on the shelf because I didn't think I'd be able to find it.  On top of that Nordies price matched the sale price. Love love!



That's awesome congrats!!!!!!


----------



## coachaddict713

Still with my neon pink Hamilton


----------



## Pursefreak0

coachaddict713 said:


> Still with my neon pink Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2247914



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Love this MK outlet satchel!!! It fits a lot more than you would think!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Also got this wallet...perfect for going out at night as a clutch!


----------



## jennytiu

Pursefreak0 said:


> Still.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240672



Ahhhh!!! I love your bag with the charm!!!!


----------



## DoxieMom

J9MKlover said:


> Love this MK outlet satchel!!! It fits a lot more than you would think!!


Very cute!!!  I can't say I have seen that shape before, but it is nice!!!  I think all of his purses should come with the shoulder strap option.  The bags themselves are just too heavy to only be on the forearm.


----------



## Effa Haniza

My everyday working bags &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## msmsytique

MK medium Grayson


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## PattyM

My turquoise ostrich print east west hamilton.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My black with silver hardware Grayson . I love my LV Speedy and since LV doesn't do Graphite for the ladies this was the PERFECT bag for me


----------



## tazfrk

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> My black with silver hardware Grayson . I love my LV Speedy and since LV doesn't do Graphite for the ladies this was the PERFECT bag for me



I know I wished they made graphite for women, but you are right this fits the bill nicely.


----------



## teerash

My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!


----------



## KSuzuki

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!



Omg, awesome score and beautiful color! Congrats!!


----------



## PugHeaven

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!


Fantastic deal!  MK's tan is a beautiful color!


----------



## mkpurselover

My zinnia Hamilton with silver time hardware (a must for me)


----------



## tazfrk

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!



Great price for a gorgeous bag!


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> My zinnia Hamilton with silver time hardware (a must for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256235



Gotta love that Zinnia!


----------



## KCeboKing

mkpurselover said:


> My zinnia Hamilton with silver time hardware (a must for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256235



Wow!! Gorgeous! Love that bag!


----------



## newsophialover

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!



Wow. Perfect color, size and price!  Congrats!


----------



## mkpurselover

My zinnia Hamilton with silver tone hardware!  Love it


----------



## Jennifer41

^^^^ love the hot pink Hamilton


----------



## TaterTots

This is my first post here at TPF..  I'm so glad I've found a place that has a lust and love for handbags as I have had for the past 10 years...  with Michael Kors being my newest obsession!!!!  

So with that said...  Today I'm carrying my Jet Set Monogram in Beige/Ebony/Mocha  ..  it's also my very first MK bag and I'm in love...  already waiting for a large Grayson to be delivered this week


----------



## tazfrk

TaterTots said:


> This is my first post here at TPF..  I'm so glad I've found a place that has a lust and love for handbags as I have had for the past 10 years...  with Michael Kors being my newest obsession!!!!
> 
> So with that said...  Today I'm carrying my Jet Set Monogram in Beige/Ebony/Mocha  ..  it's also my very first MK bag and I'm in love...  already waiting for a large Grayson to be delivered this week



Congrats on your new bags, I was obsessed from the moment I bought my first one


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks tazfrk !!!  

...  It's very easy to do with MK isn't it...


----------



## thatoneAZN

this is what i carry


----------



## lala76

thatoneazn said:


> this is what i carry


 
cute!!


----------



## kkatrina

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!



Oh my oh my!!!! Such a neutral pretty color for an unbelievable price! CONGRATS!!! Ugh, I'm jealous, I just bought a Selma at regular price and I'm definitely a sale girl. Being in Canada does not allow me to get MK at good prices  I would definitely have picked her up if I saw her, and I was at Macy's on Sunday too!!! There were no sales...unless the sales items are hidden and sold like regular price items? Is there a sale rack for the MK at Macy's?


----------



## mkpurselover

Today I have my turq ostrich leather Knox.  With SHW (sorry, a personal obsession)


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> Today I have my turq ostrich leather Knox.  With SHW (sorry, a personal obsession)



Gorgeous bag especially with that color and the silver hardware.


----------



## TaterTots

Still packing my Jet Set Monogram Tote...


----------



## bagonia505

mkpurselover said:


> Today I have my turq ostrich leather Knox.  With SHW (sorry, a personal obsession)


OMG! Your Ostrich embossed turq is to die for!!


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors grayson in black leather


----------



## Pursefreak0

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2261065
> 
> Michael Kors grayson in black leather



Love this one!


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

LOVE LOVE LOVE that Grayson Cherry1


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## yingkob

Today, with my pretty Selma Messenger


----------



## lala76

I'm carrying my new navy Devon Messenger crossbody. I *love* this bag!!


----------



## MDT

teerash said:


> My new tan saffiano Hamilton! Scored at Macys for $150 today!



Tan is gorgeous! We're bag twins!

That's also an awesome price.


----------



## MDT

yingkob said:


> Today, with my pretty Selma Messenger



Love love love this bag!


----------



## yingkob

MDT said:


> Love love love this bag!


 
Me toooo ha ha ha


----------



## TaterTots

Today I'll be sporting my Large Logo Grayson ...


----------



## CanineGypsy

lala76 said:


> I'm carrying my new navy Devon Messenger crossbody. I *love* this bag!!
> View attachment 2262291



Bag twins! I love her too. I took her on a cruise in May.....worked out perfectly. Just the right size.....and looks classy too.


----------



## vwsecret

My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!


----------



## tazfrk

My best friends daughter has this bag and it is gorgeous in person!


----------



## TaterTots

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!



Love your Hamilton!!


----------



## mkpurselover

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!


Drop dead gorgeous!! Love the color and perforations.


----------



## yingkob

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!


 
 wowwww love your neon pink


----------



## mkpurselover

Today I have my Cadet Hamilton, with SHW.  LOVE IT


----------



## lala76

CanineGypsy said:


> Bag twins! I love her too. I took her on a cruise in May.....worked out perfectly. Just the right size.....and looks classy too.


 
Yay for Bag Twins!  It really is the perfect size! It fits so nicely inside of my medium Jet Set Tote, as well. I can't wait to travel with it! And, I'm so glad I chose the navy--I had originally wanted the luggage color, but the gold stands out beautifully on the navy!


----------



## lala76

mkpurselover said:


> Today I have my Cadet Hamilton, with SHW.  LOVE IT


 
Gorgeous color!


----------



## lala76

Carrying my beloved, and overstuffed, medium Jet Set Tote, at work tonight (need a lot of stuff for 12 hour shifts). My love for this bag is strong!


----------



## tazfrk

My new baby


----------



## mkpurselover

So excited.  Today I have my new Pomegranate Hamilton!  They just came in at the outlet.


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> Today I have my Cadet Hamilton, with SHW.  LOVE IT



LOVE that color!! I want a MK bag in that color, but I already have a hamilton and I myself don't like having 2 of the same bags


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> So excited.  Today I have my new Pomegranate Hamilton!  They just came in at the outlet.



Very pretty, love that color.


----------



## myserendipity

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!


WOW I'm in love with your neon pink collection!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## 89Petra

this is my baby I'm carrying today


----------



## mkpurselover

Today I have my new gunmetal jet set.  This is my first jet set, very roomy - I like it!


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Studded Selma Tote


----------



## Mikaelha

lala76 said:


> Carrying my beloved, and overstuffed, medium Jet Set Tote, at work tonight (need a lot of stuff for 12 hour shifts). My love for this bag is strong!
> 
> View attachment 2264395
> 
> View attachment 2264396



How the straps are doing with this bag?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2269525
> 
> Michael Kors Studded Selma Tote


I love what you did with the scarf


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks


----------



## Rose71

Today my new Hamilton e/w studded brass going shopping with doughter and girlfriend


----------



## blinglips

>_< Love studded hamilton!! I am thinking about getting one!


----------



## CoachMaven

As you can see from my name, I normally carry Coach bags. This bag took my breath away and I had to have it! The Deneuve satchel in tangerine. LOVE!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Rose71 said:


> Today my new Hamilton e/w studded brass going shopping with doughter and girlfriend


Wow, I have never seen one like this, must be a design for Europe.  That looks like brass hardware, something else we don't see here. Congrats on an awesome bag, and by the way, your English is fine (better than some locals)


----------



## mkpurselover

mkpurselover said:


> Wow, I have never seen one like this, must be a design for Europe.  That looks like brass hardware, something else we don't see here. Congrats on an awesome bag, and by the way, your English is fine (better than some locals)


Wow, what an idiot I am.  You said right from the beginning it was brass hardware.  Anyway, I was looking on Amazon.com for the first time at MK handbags and there was your bag!  (For a lot more than you were able to buy it). So great price deal and bag.


----------



## Esquared72

I bought myself this little goody today at Lord & Taylor, and it even rang up at 15% off. This will be perfect to grab out of my larger bag to run errands. My iPhone fits perfectly in the center section (I used my phone to take the picture  ).

View attachment 2272070

View attachment 2272071


----------



## Rose71

mkpurselover said:


> Wow, I have never seen one like this, must be a design for Europe.  That looks like brass hardware, something else we don't see here. Congrats on an awesome bag, and by the way, your English is fine (better than some locals)


thank you very much for your lovely word to my english  btw I will found a little bit help by the google translater. But of sure, it will be not perfect to translate anything good. The last time I learnt english was when I was in school . And this is over 25 years ago.
And yes it´s brass Hardware...looks so awesome. I love.


----------



## Rose71

eehlers said:


> I bought myself this little goody today at Lord & Taylor, and it even rang up at 15% off. This will be perfect to grab out of my larger bag to run errands. My iPhone fits perfectly in the center section (I used my phone to take the picture  ).



It looks cute


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Large Jet Set Signature PVC Shoulder Bag*


----------



## DoxieMom

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Large Jet Set Signature PVC Shoulder Bag*


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Tilda saddle bag


----------



## houstonm2198

Found this cutie during the recent sale at Dillard's.


----------



## Rose71

Restore724 said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Large Jet Set Signature PVC Shoulder Bag*


Wow looks like Louis Vuitton Galliera, but I think it´s not so pricey like that


----------



## mkpurselover

houstonm2198 said:


> Found this cutie during the recent sale at Dillard's.


Very nice, I love bags with color!  Very fall chic


----------



## Purseaddict84

I don't actually know what this one is called !!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

mkpurselover said:


> Very nice, I love bags with color!  Very fall chic


Thank you!


----------



## tazfrk

Love the gold chain going all the way around! Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## Restore724

DoxieMom said:


> Gorgeous bag!


 
Thank you. I love the medium size so I added the large size and it's perfect.



Rose71 said:


> Wow looks like Louis Vuitton Galliera, but I think it´s not so pricey like that


 
Yes, that's why I love MK logo because I can't buy LV.  I love all the pockets, zip closure and extra strap.


----------



## Lisa2007

I am using the Michael by Michael Kors Tilda Tote...


----------



## Purseaddict84

I'm using my Selma bag in dark dune


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## MJ8798




----------



## zaara10

Chain crossbody. I can't get enough since I got her!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

My old faithful the bag I go back to everytime.
Logo pint signature tote.


----------



## lala76

zaara10 said:


> Chain crossbody. I can't get enough since I got her!
> 
> View attachment 2275232


 
Gorgeous!! I haven't seen this bag yet!! I love it!


----------



## Jennifer41

Got this one yesterday. On sale at Macy's.  fall bag 
Love love it


----------



## Restore724

I love *MK signature pvc bags*! 
Lots of pockets, zip closure, extra strap, lightweight and classic styles.


----------



## Jennifer41

Restore724 said:


> I love *MK signature pvc bags*!
> Lots of pockets, zip closure, extra strap, lightweight and classic styles.



PVC bags are great


----------



## TaterTots

I can't believe it but I'm still using my Large Grayson ...  I guess I've been packing it for almost 3 weeks now which is almost a record for me!!  HeHee!!!


----------



## love2learn

MK Signature Tote.  Lightweight, easy in out, and tons of room.


----------



## bella601

zaara10 said:


> Chain crossbody. I can't get enough since I got her!
> 
> View attachment 2275232



Pretty


----------



## mmchav

Jet set tote in luggage. The perfect work bag!


----------



## 6310254

This is my everyday work bag   light and durable     large enough to fit in everything including lunch box


----------



## Cherry1

Nice bag!


----------



## kkatrina

6310254 said:


> This is my everyday work bag   light and durable     large enough to fit in everything including lunch box



I've never seen this. When did you get it? It's beautiful!! And I love that you can fit a lunch box in there!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Wearing my tassel bag today that I got during the Nordstrom Anniversary sale


----------



## Weekend shopper

zaara10 said:


> Chain crossbody. I can't get enough since I got her!
> 
> View attachment 2275232



Congrats, after seeing your reveal I found the burgundy one. Really liking this bag it is so comfy


----------



## zaara10

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats, after seeing your reveal I found the burgundy one. Really liking this bag it is so comfy



Nice! Congrats to u too! I didn't see the burgundy one @ my Nordstrom. I got the luggage & black ones. I showed the SA the lower price I found on the MK website ($116) & she kindly gave me a price adjustment! Maybe u can show them this for a pa too... it's $70 back in your pocket!  




Or here's the link:
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag-Black/prod15240005/


----------



## Weekend shopper

zaara10 said:


> Nice! Congrats to u too! I didn't see the burgundy one @ my Nordstrom. I got the luggage & black ones. I showed the SA the lower price I found on the MK website ($116) & she kindly gave me a price adjustment! Maybe u can show them this for a pa too... it's $70 back in your pocket!
> 
> View attachment 2278061
> 
> 
> Or here's the link:
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag-Black/prod15240005/



Thanks for the tip.  I am going to try to get a PA. I call the color burgundy, but it actually called Cinnabar.


----------



## 6310254

kkatrina said:


> I've never seen this. When did you get it? It's beautiful!! And I love that you can fit a lunch box in there!


 
This canvas hamilton tote dates back to year 2010


----------



## mrsMP

Purseaddict84 said:


> I'm using my Selma bag in dark dune


I love this bag!! Would you mind sharing where you got it from? Are you in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## farris2




----------



## Louislily

A glimpse of my Scorpios on this snapshot


----------



## Simpsonyte

Quilted leather Sloan with me this morning for breakfast at Starbucks


----------



## LoverofLabels

vwsecret said:


> My first day out with the neon pink, perforated Hamilton!! and what a nice surprise to find out that the inside pouch snaps on and off!


Beautiful pink bag!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Large Selma in pearl grey


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Still carring Michael kors Selma pomegranate & accessories!


----------



## pennydreadful

Vintagepleasure said:


> Still carring Michael kors Selma pomegranate & accessories!



Ugh this bag is so stinkin' gorgeous!!! Love your colorful accessories as well


----------



## vdl

Vintagepleasure said:


> Still carring Michael kors Selma pomegranate & accessories!


New to Pf but I have to say I LOVE the color on the satchel!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Large Selma in pearl grey


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you ladies! i am so obsessed with this bag! I own a lot a purses but this seems to be my favorite i just can manage to move out of her.


----------



## LoverofLabels

Vintagepleasure said:


> Still carring Michael kors Selma pomegranate & accessories!


Beautiful color!


----------



## bella601

Vintagepleasure said:


> Still carring Michael kors Selma pomegranate & accessories!



Pretty


----------



## Scooch

On the morning commute


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love this. Wish they still made this with the lighter trim. 




Scooch said:


> On the morning commute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293459


----------



## Scooch

Thanks! My first outlet purchase!


----------



## mkpurselover

My new gray croc Selma!


----------



## tnsweetness

Jet Set Chain Tote in Marigold...


----------



## MDT

tnsweetness said:


> Jet Set Chain Tote in Marigold...
> 
> View attachment 2295760



Love the color!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Large Selma Pearl Gray


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Since I'm going out after work I moved into my black and white selma messenger. With my newest favorite mk accessory phone case wallet by him. I love love love the Selma style bag. I put everything else away for them.:thumbup:


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Vintagepleasure said:


> Since I'm going out after work I moved into my black and white selma messenger. With my newest favorite mk accessory phone case wallet by him. I love love love the Selma style bag. I put everything else away for them.:thumbup:


 
Oh I love how the black and white look! Beautiful bag


----------



## Vintagepleasure

bagcrazysteph said:


> Oh I love how the black and white look! Beautiful bag


Thank you. I love this. i think i want the large in the black and white as well as the black and blue!

okay maybe i just want all colors!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Small Jet Set Tote in Neon Yellow


----------



## farris2

The only MK I have so far


----------



## loewejess

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you sure that's luggage?  It almost looks gray in that pic.  Pretty bag!



My guess is d dark dune... Not luggage... Just my 2 cents =)


----------



## zaara10

Using my chain crossbody in luggage. (It hits me a little higher crossbody right now bc of my baby bump).


----------



## tazfrk

zaara10 said:


> Using my chain crossbody in luggage. (It hits me a little higher crossbody right now bc of my baby bump).
> 
> View attachment 2304749



Such a cute bag, and so versatile!


----------



## mkpurselover

Cadet blue hammie!


----------



## Jersey Girl

zaara10 said:


> Using my chain crossbody in luggage. (It hits me a little higher crossbody right now bc of my baby bump).
> 
> View attachment 2304749




This is such a cute bag! Love it!


----------



## jourvin

the only MK bag I have for now


----------



## tazfrk

Very pretty!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

jourvin said:


> View attachment 2307088
> 
> the only MK bag I have for now



I love it!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

.  Jet Set Navy Saffiano Wristlet!!  Great for LOTS of shopping and trying things on!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

. And one more showing wristlet strap!  This was a gift from my DH.


----------



## Cherry1

Very cute wristlet!


----------



## Moving to Texas

bay176.afx.ms/att/GetInline.aspx?messageid=46ed995e-0a0f-11e3-b2a2-00215ad73efa&attindex=0&cp=-1&attdepth=0&imgsrc=cid%3a__storage_sdcard0__EmailTempImage_1_RotateImage_20130819_133242_jpg%40sec.galaxytab&cid=a5cfff6d33136d65&shared=1&blob=MHwyMDEzMDgxOV8xMzMyNDIuanBnfGltYWdlL2pwZWc_3d&hm__login=tanisha_banks&hm__domain=hotmail.com&ip=10.2.228.8&d=d980&mf=2&hm__ts=Mon%2c%2026%20Aug%202013%2015%3a50%3a23%20GMT&st=tanisha_banks&hm__ha=01_9caea9b5fa7c95a0732fc67118d65d1c3d8e4ee640c07b5723ca8c705fd830a7&oneredir=1

Carry my black tote...just got it a few days ago. Love it


----------



## Moving to Texas

My 1st MK is a black jet set tote


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Cherry1 said:


> Very cute wristlet!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

Purseaddict84 said:


> I'm using my Selma bag in dark dune


Where did You purchase this? I haven't seen it


----------



## Oleic

Pursefreak0 said:


> What do you know look what I'm carrying today again!


wow! where did you get that bag charm? so cute


----------



## Oleic

Pursefreak0 said:


> Still.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240672


 Wow, my bag matches your wallet


----------



## Restore724

*MK Grayson with vanilla zip-around wallet*


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Restore724 said:


> *MK Grayson with vanilla zip-around wallet*



My MOST FAVORITE SET!!!! In any color!!!!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## houstonm2198

One of my favorites.


----------



## ms4foot

Purseaddict84 said:


> I'm using my Selma bag in dark dune



May I ask if you purchased this in the US or Europe?  The MK associates are telling me this bag is only available in the UK..

I've been on a witch hunt!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## amy1677

I have been carrying it since last Tuesday. Such a classic bag!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

amy1677 said:


> View attachment 2317503
> 
> 
> I have been carrying it since last Tuesday. Such a classic bag!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ashleyvb




----------



## lala76

Carrying my large Hamilton this week. I took the lock and key off, for a more casual look. It feels a lot lighter, too.


----------



## lucydee

I adore this MK Saffiano Leather Tote in Iris.


----------



## Jersey Girl

lucydee said:


> I adore this MK Saffiano Leather Tote in Iris.



Beautiful lucydee! That color is tdf!


----------



## lucydee

Jersey Girl said:


> Beautiful lucydee! That color is tdf!



Thanks Friend


----------



## TaterTots

lucydee said:


> I adore this MK Saffiano Leather Tote in Iris.



STUNNING!!!!! Just STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Jersey Girl

lucydee said:


> Thanks Friend




You're welcome friend!


----------



## zaara10

Carried my perfect crossbody today.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Here is my new everyday bag purchased Saturday at macy's, i figured i would give Selma a rest.


----------



## TaterTots

Still using my Iris Hamilton....   ....  she gets sooooo many complements!!!!


----------



## Moving to Texas

Currently not carrying a MK. Keep checking the mail for my new Grayson Chain Medium handbag.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Large Fulton in Black Python Embossed with silver hardware


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Silver Metallic large Selma.


----------



## tigresspurse

I used my sapphire/black Selma today for the first time


----------



## bekhi

&#9829; Large Fulton Quilted Tote &#9829;
Along with my Marc Jacobs watch, all of which was bought via my recognition rewards from work. Hard work does pay off!


----------



## Mereo

Not everyday one does carry two bags, but I received one today.

So today it's my Hamilton Large tote & Fulton cross body bag.


----------



## neogeoangel

My new MK Kempton tote


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Neon Yellow Small Jet Set Travel Tote


----------



## RKDubs

Oleic said:


> Wow, my bag matches your wallet


Seriously love this bag! Such a statement!


----------



## down2earthDiva

MK Hunter green zip top tote


----------



## llson

Just put this baby back in her sleeper.........been carrying her for a few days.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag! I have it in black with silver hardware


----------



## NurseAnn

Navy Selma today


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Silver Metallic Selma


----------



## RosyCroix

Black Selma, medium size.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Mereo said:


> Not everyday one does carry two bags, but I received one today.
> 
> So today it's my Hamilton Large tote & Fulton cross body bag.
> View attachment 2347630
> View attachment 2347631



Very nice bags!


----------



## designer.deals

codegirl said:


> Brown Grayson L Logo Satchel w/matching zip around wallet
> 
> I didn't like how the bottom sagged with my stuff in it, so I purchased a base shaper for LV Speedy 35s from eBay and it's a perfect fit!



Is this the large Grayson?


----------



## tigresspurse

Gonna be away fo work until thursday so I am going to take both the golden and sapphire/black Selma


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Maiden voyage of my navy selma today! Love her!


----------



## boarbb




----------



## purseobsession9

boarbb said:


> View attachment 2360623
> View attachment 2360624


 


Love the pink!


----------



## purseobsession9

MK E/W brown signature jet set tote


----------



## khaytrina

Carrying my JET SET PYTHON crossbody purse today going to the mall with my hubb and son! &#128513;


----------



## Scooch

My favorite!


----------



## loubnoub




----------



## tigresspurse

Selma messenger black stud


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love how soft and slouchy my black w/ silver HW Hamilton is. 






During the week I use my Selma for work since it has a more polished look.  On the weekends I like to use my MK tote for a more casual look.  This bag will never leave my collection a true MK classic.


----------



## neogeoangel

My new Jet Set East West Signature Tote in Gunmetal with Silver Hardware. This was my birthday gift to myself &#128540;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## neogeoangel

Another view of my purse. You can see the color a bit better here.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Wow I love it! Just saw these online and wondered. Congrats! 



neogeoangel said:


> Another view of my purse. You can see the color a bit better here.


----------



## neogeoangel

Thank you!


----------



## RKDubs

rocked my MK black leather Fulton today (I believe that is the name..) this bag is great for work and incredibly spacious without looking bulky


----------



## kaylenxo

Yesterday I carried my favorite Selma, in luggage. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry the color came out kind of weird. I was in my car. 

Today I'm carrying my Selma in black/sapphire color block. I love this one too. &#128522;


----------



## amy1677

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love how soft and slouchy my black w/ silver HW Hamilton is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the week I use my Selma for work since it has a more polished look.  On the weekends I like to use my MK tote for a more casual look.  This bag will never leave my collection a true MK classic.



So pretty! 



neogeoangel said:


> Another view of my purse. You can see the color a bit better here.



Wow, I love silver! Have never seen it before! Congrats!



RKDubs said:


> rocked my MK black leather Fulton today (I believe that is the name..) this bag is great for work and incredibly spacious without looking bulky



The leather looks TDF!



kaylenxo said:


> Yesterday I carried my favorite Selma, in luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368540
> 
> 
> Sorry the color came out kind of weird. I was in my car.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Selma in black/sapphire color block. I love this one too. &#128522;



Beautiful! Love luggage color!


----------



## RKDubs

amy1677 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love silver! Have never seen it before! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather looks TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love luggage color!


Thank you for the compliment, the leather is pretty delicious


----------



## Murphy47

After 10 weeks+ of waiting for MK to send my replacement she's finally here!


----------



## RKDubs

Sporting my Louis Vuitton Tivoli GM and my Michael Kors Metallic Signature Satchel in Bordeaux today! Need two bags to carry both essentials and school stuff.. should be writing a paper, but instead on tpf, no surprise there!!


----------



## lucydee

Today I carried my new MK Kiki Med Tote in Sapphire/Blk


----------



## purseobsession9

lucydee said:


> Today I carried my new MK Kiki Med Tote in Sapphire/Blk



Love this tote! I almost bought it today in fact!


----------



## purseobsession9

My new Selma messenger! Love!


----------



## khaytrina

purseobsession9 said:


> my new selma messenger! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371179




&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128076;&#128522;


----------



## codegirl

designer.deals said:


> Is this the large Grayson?



Yes, this is the large


----------



## juls12

purseobsession9 said:


> My new Selma messenger! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371179



That looks great. I like the matching wallet.


----------



## purseobsession9

juls12 said:


> That looks great. I like the matching wallet.



Thank you!


----------



## Restore724

Switching to *MK Grayson* medium brown with vanilla wallet


----------



## Scooch

My spur of the moment splurge! From Macy's


----------



## Moving to Texas

Lucydee 
Love the Kiki Med Tote. That just might be my 2nd MK bag


----------



## Moving to Texas

LucyDee,
How many MK handbags do you have?


----------



## Moving to Texas

Got my 1st MK....Grayson Chain Medium(having trouble uploading the picture)


----------



## Moving to Texas

My 1st mk bag was a jet set tote...was not my style. Returned it for a medium Grayson


----------



## neogeoangel

lucydee said:


> Today I carried my new MK Kiki Med Tote in Sapphire/Blk


I have the smaller version of this tote


----------



## megcurry

First day using my Selma Large Top Zip Satchel in black! I have it in Palm green also.


----------



## desertdweller

My dark brown (official color name??) Bedford Bowler  She is so roomy I have trouble not packing in too much! I removed the MK hang tag because it kept smacking me in the arm, lol.


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest purchase from the outlet this weekend.


----------



## KCeboKing

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest purchase from the outlet this weekend.



Beautiful!!! What is the hello kitty you are hiding?? (I LOVE hello kitty)


----------



## RKDubs

Today I rocked my black leather MK Bedford satchel  love this bag


----------



## designer.deals

Time to wear this baby


----------



## LovingLV81

Totally loving this bag !!! Not sure the name of it but it just totally caught my eye and I had to have it .


----------



## RKDubs

Here is my cadet blue Michael Kors bag with a Coach scarf; used it for class today!


----------



## RKDubs

Oops didn't post on the first take! Here we go again...

Cadet blue MK with Coach scarf used for class today


----------



## desertdweller

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2376944
> 
> 
> Time to wear this baby




What a gorgeous purple! Love the color


----------



## loveisworthit

Googleme said:


>


I just love this bag! I like this color and the black one, they are just so classy looking!


----------



## loveisworthit

Restore724 said:


> Switching to *MK Grayson* medium brown with vanilla wallet


This is a cute combo! I originally didn't like this MK bag but i think it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Cherry1

Beautiful bag!


----------



## JFP

Lately I am wearing the large Weston in black with silver hardware- I have the vanilla with gold hardware and wore it all summer. I love this bag! So roomy and such a great slouch.


----------



## khaytrina

Carrying a North West Hamilton Tote today going to a bday party with the fam bam! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## purseobsession9

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2385660
> 
> 
> Carrying a North West Hamilton Tote today going to a bday party with the fam bam! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



You look awesome!


----------



## khaytrina

purseobsession9 said:


> You look awesome!





Thanks lovey! &#128536;&#128522;


----------



## pink sapphire

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2385660
> 
> 
> Carrying a North West Hamilton Tote today going to a bday party with the fam bam! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


 wow awesome I so want this bag  did you get full price I have seen it 25% off but feel need more is that possible its stunning


----------



## khaytrina

pink sapphire said:


> wow awesome I so want this bag  did you get full price I have seen it 25% off but feel need more is that possible its stunning




Thanks dear! my husband gave this to me as a christmas gift last year and he got it on sale but still amounted to $500+. i love it and had only used it thrice. &#128513;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2385660
> 
> 
> Carrying a North West Hamilton Tote today going to a bday party with the fam bam! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


 

You ROCK with the Hamilton!  Love the look!!


----------



## khaytrina

DP PURSE FAN said:


> You ROCK with the Hamilton!  Love the look!!




Thank you so much! &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## iceshiva

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2376944
> 
> 
> Time to wear this baby



this color is bold and chic


----------



## RosyCroix

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2385660
> 
> 
> Carrying a North West Hamilton Tote today going to a bday party with the fam bam! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Fabulous!


----------



## HappyLaura001

x


----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## KSuzuki

HappyLaura001 said:


>



Supercuuuuute! I want this in Coffee!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Medium Selma black with grommets and silver hardware.


----------



## zaara10

MK chain crossbody:


----------



## Moving to Texas

zaara10 love your chain crossbody bag


----------



## zaara10

Moving to Texas said:


> zaara10 love your chain crossbody bag



Thanks! I love it so much I got one in black too


----------



## ranniew

HappyLaura001 said:


>



Cute! Love the selma!


----------



## EwithDG

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2376944
> 
> 
> Time to wear this baby


Oh wow! That is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## EwithDG

My current work bag:
I had this outlet Hamilton for awhile and I could never get used to using it with the short shoulder strap so it just sat in my closet for a couple of yrs. I actually thought of selling it. Then I found a darker brown strap that's adjustable with shw from an old Esprit bag (it's now kind of a colourblock lol). As you can see, I make use of all the compartments and dividers. Perfect for work and commute


----------



## EwithDG

And since tomorrow is the weekend, I am excited to use my new bag. Yay!

Bedford Gusset Crossbody Bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Luggage Hamilton with SHW. Love this bag more and more as the leather continues to break in and get butterier and softer.


----------



## amandah313

EwithDG said:


> My current work bag:
> 
> I had this outlet Hamilton for awhile and I could never get used to using it with the short shoulder strap so it just sat in my closet for a couple of yrs. I actually thought of selling it. Then I found a darker brown strap that's adjustable with shw from an old Esprit bag (it's now kind of a colourblock lol). As you can see, I make use of all the compartments and dividers. Perfect for work and commute




Very vey pretty!!


----------



## amandah313

My new Weston Satchel in Pomegranate on got in Black Friday 2013


----------



## iluvjae

EwithDG said:


> My current work bag:
> I had this outlet Hamilton for awhile and I could never get used to using it with the short shoulder strap so it just sat in my closet for a couple of yrs. I actually thought of selling it. Then I found a darker brown strap that's adjustable with shw from an old Esprit bag (it's now kind of a colourblock lol). As you can see, I make use of all the compartments and dividers. Perfect for work and commute



I have the same bag & I'm breaking it in this week! I get your point about the strap length. I've been forced to carry the bag with my hands or the crook of my arm. Brilliant idea on finding a different strap to use! I'll be on the look out for one


----------



## blkbeauti

This is what I got for my birthday today. I love it so much


----------



## amandah313

Merry Christmas to me !!


----------



## amandah313

blkbeauti said:


> This is what I got for my birthday today. I love it so much
> View attachment 2416205




Nice color combo!!


----------



## Esquared72

My black Hamilton with gold hardware. Love, love, love.


----------



## designer.deals




----------



## Blingthang

Carrying my N/S Hamilton in Citrus with pyramid studs for the 1st time. My DF gave it me as a bday present. And it is gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

Blingthang said:


> Carrying my N/S Hamilton in Citrus with pyramid studs for the 1st time. My DF gave it me as a bday present. And it is gorgeous!



I need to seeeeee!!!!


----------



## Blingthang

Euromutt86 said:


> I need to seeeeee!!!!


It's this one: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...lton-Pyramid-Stud-Saffiano-Tote/prod19620006/.


Sorry, don't have a working camera and my phone cam sucks. Will post a photo my actual bag when I get a new phone soon.


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my current find!


----------



## Euromutt86

Blingthang said:


> It's this one: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...lton-Pyramid-Stud-Saffiano-Tote/prod19620006/.
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have a working camera and my phone cam sucks. Will post a photo my actual bag when I get a new phone soon.



Yowza! Awesome bag! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

This one...


----------



## IraPo

I am carrying this bag


----------



## HappyLaura001

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this bag easy to carry? I have thought about this bag rather then spend the $$ for a azur speedy... just wondering how the handles feel.. ?


 It looks like LV...


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've been carrying my mandarin Jet Set Chain tote since she was delivered 12/06.  I  her!


----------



## amandah313

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying my mandarin Jet Set Chain tote since she was delivered 12/06.  I  her!




Pretty bag.. Love the fur all!


----------



## amandah313

amandah313 said:


> Pretty bag.. Love the fur all!




Oops ball*!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> Oops ball*!




Thanks Amanda!  That's how I "winterize" my bright colored bags!


----------



## Ginsy

i cant take my eye off from my lovely selma in iris


----------



## Euromutt86

My new Hamilton in Zinnia


----------



## Esquared72

Two straight weeks with my black Hamilton - I just adore this bag.


----------



## drcoach1979

My hamilton grommet. My holiday bag.


----------



## drcoach1979

My grommet


----------



## designer.deals

drcoach1979 said:


> My grommet



Love it! Wish they still made these


----------



## drcoach1979

designer.deals said:


> Love it! Wish they still made these


Thank you. This is my one and only mk bag.  Your collection is amazing


----------



## designer.deals

drcoach1979 said:


> Thank you. This is my one and only mk bag.  Your collection is amazing




Thank you. So addicting


----------



## StillWG

In honor of Christmas:








My new red Weston Large Shoulder Satchel with Dooney wallet!  I love this style & color!

Merry Christmas, everyone!  :xtree:

Sue


----------



## ranniew

My new selma!


----------



## keishapie1973

ranniew said:


> My new selma!
> 
> View attachment 2442157



Is this Dark Khaki? It's beautiful......


----------



## MDT

ranniew said:


> My new selma!
> 
> View attachment 2442157



This is really pretty. Saw her at Dillard's yesterday and was tempted, but I have a Hamilton in last year's tan color which is somewhat similar. I love the color combo with gold.


----------



## ranniew

tauketula said:


> Is this Dark Khaki? It's beautiful......




Yes!  And just the perfect size too!



MDT said:


> This is really pretty. Saw her at Dillard's yesterday and was tempted, but I have a Hamilton in last year's tan color which is somewhat similar. I love the color combo with gold.




I agree with the gold combo, just beautiful.  this is my first bag in the tan color tone. Loving it!


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## jojon21

Cherry1 said:


> View attachment 2447644



So pretty! I carried my Luggage Croc Selma today (for the 2nd straight week).


----------



## Cherry1

Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Carried my selma studded today.


----------



## LeilaT

my new selma jewel trim yay!!


----------



## Rose71

My Hamilton dark dune


----------



## jjmoon

I received a set jet east west top zip tote in Fuchsia from Christmas. I love the color but I'm not sure. I really love the dark khaki color (I think it goes with everything). What do you guys think? Keep the fuchsia or exchange for dark khaki?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rose71

jjmoon said:


> I received a set jet east west top zip tote in Fuchsia from Christmas. I love the color but I'm not sure. I really love the dark khaki color (I think it goes with everything). What do you guys think? Keep the fuchsia or exchange for dark khaki?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I think you are in the wrong threadFor me I like dark khaki at another women, not for me. I like dark dune more. And fuchsia is a beautiful colour- so my vote go for fuchsia
By the otherside, the dark khaki goes with everything, thats right. Good luck to decide the right.


----------



## jjmoon

Thanks! Sorry, I'm new to this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Euromutt86

jjmoon said:


> Thanks! Sorry, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I would go with the fuchsia.


----------



## Euromutt86

My new red mini messenger! =)


----------



## Love4MK

My black/cobalt colorblock Selma.


----------



## Euromutt86

Love4MK said:


> My black/cobalt colorblock Selma.



Drool, I want this. HAHA!


----------



## Apelila

Oldie but a goodie...Hamilton Satchel in medium


----------



## jjmoon

Apelila said:


> Oldie but a goodie...Hamilton Satchel in medium




Love your bag!


----------



## Apelila

jjmoon said:


> Love your bag!


Thank you...this bag gets so much love than my LV


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Thank you...this bag gets so much love than my LV



Hahaha! Ditto! I rarely use my LV


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Hahaha! Ditto! I rarely use my LV


Lol....now atleast I know I'm not alone this bag is very functional in my everyday lifestyle..my work bag i do really love it I'm thinking to get  another hamilton on my Bday bag in Luggage color...


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> Hahaha! Ditto! I rarely use my LV


 


I don't use my LV anymore either. I'm just so in love with my MK bags........

Today I'm carrying my black e/w saffiano Hamilton.


----------



## Apelila

tauketula said:


> I don't use my LV anymore either. I'm just so in love with my MK bags........
> 
> Today I'm carrying my black e/w saffiano Hamilton.


almost twin bag enjoy your Saffiano!


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Lol....now atleast I know I'm not alone this bag is very functional in my everyday lifestyle..my work bag i do really love it I'm thinking to get  another hamilton on my Bday bag in Luggage color...



Oh my gosh, that would be awesome! Will you get a N/S or E/W?


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh my gosh, that would be awesome! Will you get a N/S or E/W?


Lol...I was so confused about the north,south,east,west....
But the I know similar to my Hamilton but in Luggage color...I know they do have the Saffiano but I'm not a big fan with the stiffiness Is that even a word "stiffiness"...? by the way is that even a good choice?


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Lol...I was so confused about the north,south,east,west....
> But the I know similar to my Hamilton but in Luggage color...I know they do have the Saffiano but I'm not a big fan with the stiffiness Is that even a word "stiffiness"...? by the way is that even a good choice?



You're thinking about a E/W, I know. I was confused too! This time around I'm getting a Saffiano. Stiffness is a word. I don't know why, but I'm drawn to the N/S (tote). For me, the bigger the better. I want to get the E/W (satchel), but I feel like that wouldn't be the right decision for me.


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> You're thinking about a E/W, I know. I was confused too! This time around I'm getting a Saffiano. Stiffness is a word. I don't know why, but I'm drawn to the N/S (tote). For me, the bigger the better. I want to get the E/W (satchel), but I feel like that wouldn't be the right decision for me.


Oh thank you I will take a note on my bag name...the right direction..lol..E/W ...yay atleast its a word by the way do you have any Saffiano? Coz my SA the last time she was telling me that this is a great bag I think the small selma...if I'm not mistaken but I know from the buttom of my heart It's not for me I like soft leather bag but everyone got their own prefference so yeah I would like to see it when you get it...I'm excited for you


----------



## Euromutt86

I have two bags that are Saffiano. I like how the Saffiano keeps it's shape. I like the softness of the leather too. I'll definitely post pictures when I get it! I need to work on storage!!


----------



## Rose71

Today my new Hamilton navy


----------



## Euromutt86

I wore my Pearl Gray Selma messenger.


----------



## Apelila

Today is my Day Off yay!!!!
I went out for a lunch date with friends...with this MK bag I luv her


----------



## myluvofbags

Beautiful with the gold hardware.  Is that the Weston?


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful with the gold hardware.  Is that the Weston?


Thanks to be honest I'm bad with names...but I went and check the tag and the reciept says...SMMESSENGER...this is the time for me to pay attention to my SA about the names of bag But I will assure you that It's soft leather and worth every penny.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks.  It looks like one I saw just smaller, must be the same line.  I love the tassel too.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks.  It looks like one I saw just smaller, must be the same line.  I love the tassel too.


yes the tassel is the main reason when I purchesed this bag
I just post my MK collection on the other thread It's small compare to others..lol


----------



## myluvofbags

Goodie, I'll take a look!  
Can anyone tell me how I respond with adding the person's post I'm responding to.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Goodie, I'll take a look!
> Can anyone tell me how I respond with adding the person's post I'm responding to.  Does that make sense?


just click the reply button right below...


----------



## acm1134

myluvofbags said:


> Goodie, I'll take a look!
> Can anyone tell me how I respond with adding the person's post I'm responding to.  Does that make sense?


see QREPLY in the bottom right corner of the persons comment!


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> just click the reply button right below...


Thanks for the info.  My phone doesn't have the button to reply to individual posts, but I see it on my Kindle and I adore your toggle bracelet.


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the info.  My phone doesn't have the button to reply to individual posts, but I see it on my Kindle and I adore your toggle bracelet.


Thank you I'm glad you found it and yeah I'm still learning here in TPF


----------



## Euromutt86

My Black N/S Hamilton with Silver H/W. Doing a little shopping!


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> My Black N/S Hamilton with Silver H/W. Doing a little shopping!


That is a prettt bag...Can you do a modeling so I can see if its too large or just right...coz I'm 5'1 im considering my next hamilton to go to larger size...pretty please


----------



## Euromutt86

I had it stuffed too.


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> I had it stuffed too.


Nice photo....now I'm considering the large thank you...


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying Ms. Matilda today. Love this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> Carrying Ms. Matilda today. Love this bag!


Pretty, I like the color.  Looks like burgundy.


----------



## tazfrk

Took my python Miranda out for its debut today, she is stunning, I think this is my new favorite bag!


----------



## Esquared72

myluvofbags said:


> Pretty, I like the color.  Looks like burgundy.




Thanks! The lighting is crazy bright in that room - it's actually called Dark Chocolate - a rich, dark brown.


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss Megan riding shotgun.


----------



## Hatfield1313

I'm cheating on Marc today and brought out my MK Bedford with croc embossing...


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> I had it stuffed too.


wow you look beautiful


----------



## myluvofbags

Lilly waiting patiently for me.


----------



## Euromutt86

Rose71 said:


> wow you look beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Rose71

myluvofbags said:


> Lilly waiting patiently for me.


looks great

Here is my new purse and it comes with me today to visit my girlfriends


----------



## myluvofbags

Rose71 said:


> looks great
> 
> Here is my new purse and it comes with me today to visit my girlfriends


Thanks, I really like the vanilla monogram print.  I like that your bag has two strap options to carry.


----------



## Restore724

*MK quilted lambskin leather*


----------



## VajstaGurly

Got the Selma medium messenger about a week ago in Fuchsia with the matching wallet. Just barley worn it today.


----------



## MKLoverGirl

XS Mirrored Satchel In Black. I love that bag!


----------



## paulabt

The Jet Set Leather Tote, Medium, in Luggage.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Restore724 said:


> *MK quilted lambskin leather*



Beautiful!


----------



## acm1134

paulabt said:


> The Jet Set Leather Tote, Medium, in Luggage.


I have 2 Hamiltons, 2 Jet Sets ,and 4 Selmas but this is by far my favorite bag to carry ! It holds all my stuff with easy access  Love it in luggage


----------



## peaches815

love my signature Hamilton


----------



## paulabt

acm1134 said:


> I have 2 Hamiltons, 2 Jet Sets ,and 4 Selmas but this is by far my favorite bag to carry ! It holds all my stuff with easy access  Love it in luggage



Great collection! This is my first Michael Kors. I really like it! And I love saffiano leather!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Medium Silver Selma


----------



## angel4Love

Stanthorpe Luggage


----------



## VajstaGurly

My medium fuchsia selma messenger
Brought her to work with me got so many compliments.


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Berkley Clutch


----------



## prisb89

Michael Kors Large Hamilton


----------



## VajstaGurly

No MK today ... Carrying my LV.


----------



## acm1134

prisb89 said:


> View attachment 2498161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Large Hamilton


love this bag !!


----------



## prisb89

acm1134 said:


> love this bag !!




Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

Black Specchio N/S Hamilton!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Black selma with grommets!


----------



## houstonm2198

gatorgirl07 said:


> Black selma with grommets!
> 
> View attachment 2499081


Pretty!


----------



## acm1134

Taking my medium optic white Selma out for a spin today (:


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Taking my medium optic white Selma out for a spin today (:



Yay!!!! You decided to keep her. She's beautiful.......


----------



## lia margaretha

Selma luggage for sure&#128525;


----------



## VajstaGurly

lia margaretha said:


> Selma luggage for sure&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2500012


The luggage is so beautiful and love the wallet too... so unique...


----------



## keishapie1973

lia margaretha said:


> Selma luggage for sure&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2500012



Wow!!! I love them both. I've ever seen that wallet before.  Is it trimmed in gold???? Congrats.....


----------



## houstonm2198

lia margaretha said:


> Selma luggage for sure&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2500012


Pretty!


----------



## lia margaretha

tauketula said:


> Wow!!! I love them both. I've ever seen that wallet before.  Is it trimmed in gold???? Congrats.....





Thank you&#128522;...yes, it is trimmed in gold


----------



## lia margaretha

lia margaretha said:


> Thank you&#128522;...yes, it is trimmed in gold




Same with pic on official MK instagram


----------



## msmsytique

lia margaretha said:


> Same with pic on official MK instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500307


What does the inside look like....is it a snap or zip? I'm looking for a medium wallet is this large?


----------



## lia margaretha

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





Thank you&#128522;


----------



## lia margaretha

msmsytique said:


> What does the inside look like....is it a snap or zip? I'm looking for a medium wallet is this large?





It is about 20cm x 10cm..


----------



## anamarieha

I wear this baby everyday


----------



## VajstaGurly

anamarieha said:


> View attachment 2500372
> 
> I wear this baby everyday [/QUOTE
> 
> Beautiful watch... I so want one. :thumbup:


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Optic White Medium Jet Set Chain Gather Shoulder Tote


----------



## jenjen1964

My new medium brown Grayson!


----------



## tcb0513

Wow! That is gorgeous.....love it 




Shoebaglady said:


> Layton in aqua
> 
> View attachment 1896449


----------



## msmsytique

Still carrying my summer blue dressy tote with my new Laduree bag charm.


----------



## msmsytique

lia margaretha said:


> It is about 20cm x 10cm..
> 
> View attachment 2500368



Thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

I'm finally carrying my brand new medium mandarin Cynthia satchel.


----------



## Restore724

*Selma navy/gold grommets + gold keychain*


----------



## houstonm2198

Restore724 said:


> *Selma navy/gold grommets + gold keychain*


She is gorgeous and I love the keychain!


----------



## tnsweetness

Palm Grommet Selma


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Palm Grommet Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507116




Omg she's gorgeous! I will be doing damage at Macy's tomrrow with this one & navy grommet and black grommet lol


----------



## paula3boys

My first MK


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Jet Set Medium Chain Gather Shoulder Tote Optic White


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> *Selma navy/gold grommets + gold keychain*



So pretty!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

tnsweetness said:


> Palm Grommet Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507116



Love the green!!!!


----------



## Scooch

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2508306
> 
> My first MK




Love this! Just got this with the gold hardware! The last one macys had! I think the hamilton looks the best in the soft leather!!! Congrats


----------



## paula3boys

Scooch said:


> Love this! Just got this with the gold hardware! The last one macys had! I think the hamilton looks the best in the soft leather!!! Congrats




Thank you. I just need to get over how the lock scratches plate or keep it how I switched it in my pic now. Do you think it looks ok that way?


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Omg she's gorgeous! I will be doing damage at Macy's tomrrow with this one & navy grommet and black grommet lol





tauketula said:


> Love the green!!!!



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Scooch

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I just need to get over how the lock scratches plate or keep it how I switched it in my pic now. Do you think it looks ok that way?




To be honest I didn't been notice so I think it looks great! I have a small scratch on mine but I got it 20% off so I'm just gonna use it and enjoy it! I know exactly how u feel about wanting to keep the hardware in pristine condition but I'm going to carry this bag everyday for a long time so I'll take the battle scars, it will just add character to the bag!!!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

No MK today ...BUT I'm gonna get the Sapphire/ Black Large Selma... Yay ...


----------



## lala76

Haven't posted in a while! Today I bought the matching wallet for my Jet Set Gathered Tote! 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Large Selma Pearl Grey


----------



## annie33334

Restore724 said:


> *Selma navy/gold grommets + gold keychain*



Beautiful!


----------



## houstonm2198

lala76 said:


> Haven't posted in a while! Today I bought the matching wallet for my Jet Set Gathered Tote!
> 
> View attachment 2508595
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Pretty!


----------



## gw21

I have been carrying my Hamilton e/w in luggage since I received it from my husband on Valentine's day...LOVEEE it!!! And, today I picked up the tech continental in fuschia to go with it...loving them as a set!  These are my first two Michael Kors purchases and I am already ADDICTED!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

gw21 said:


> I have been carrying my Hamilton e/w in luggage since I received it from my husband on Valentine's day...LOVEEE it!!! And, today I picked up the tech continental in fuschia to go with it...loving them as a set!  These are my first two Michael Kors purchases and I am already ADDICTED!!!


Love them both!


----------



## houstonm2198

Ms. Violet is at work with me today.


----------



## acm1134

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet is at work with me today.


Almost bought this one ! I love it !!! What colors are you wearing her with ?


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Almost bought this one ! I love it !!! What colors are you wearing her with ?


Thank you!  I have on purple and gray.  I love all shades of purple.


----------



## gw21

houstonm2198 said:


> Love them both!


 
Thank you!


----------



## gw21

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet is at work with me today.


 
Ooooh, that's a gorgeousss shade of purple - I love it!


----------



## houstonm2198

gw21 said:


> Ooooh, that's a gorgeousss shade of purple - I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## fieldsinspring

MK signature tote.


----------



## acm1134

Taking out my pearl grey Selma (: excuse the dirty mirror lol


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Taking out my pearl grey Selma (: excuse the dirty mirror lol




I ended up getting the grommet one for $210 but still indescive to keep & sell the stud or vise versa


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I ended up getting the grommet one for $210 but still indescive to keep & sell the stud or vise versa



I love the grommets better than the studs but it's a hard decision ! I seriously want one of every single bag haha


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> Taking out my pearl grey Selma (: excuse the dirty mirror lol


Pretty!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I love the grommets better than the studs but it's a hard decision ! I seriously want one of every single bag haha




I sold most of my studs to get the grommets . Have 5 grommets &#128513;


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I sold most of my studs to get the grommets . Have 5 grommets &#128513;



I just have three grommets and two studs. I want to get a couple more Hamiltons in palm and fuschia but can't decide n/s or e/w


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I just have three grommets and two studs. I want to get a couple more Hamiltons in palm and fuschia but can't decide n/s or e/w




Depends how much u carry. I like how much I can fit in the n/s but the bag is too big for my frame and the e/w is perfect fort frame but too small to do stuff . If only they made an in between


----------



## Chrissie82

Hatfield1313 said:


> I'm cheating on Marc today and brought out my MK Bedford with croc embossing...
> 
> View attachment 2457694



This one is gorgeous!! How is it holding up?


----------



## JVXOXO

designer.deals said:


> Depends how much u carry. I like how much I can fit in the n/s but the bag is too big for my frame and the e/w is perfect fort frame but too small to do stuff . If only they made an in between



I feel the same way. I love my E/W bags but I was thinking how I wish the snap closure was placed a bit higher so I could utilize more of the space. You can really stuff them if you don't mind the bag being open when you carry it, but I do. I'm not sure if the hamiltons with the new closure have that issue.


----------



## fieldsinspring

My sentiments exactly. The outlet size is perfect. But I love the lock and key and saffiano leather. Wish Mr Kors would get it. 





designer.deals said:


> Depends how much u carry. I like how much I can fit in the n/s but the bag is too big for my frame and the e/w is perfect fort frame but too small to do stuff . If only they made an in between


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> My sentiments exactly. The outlet size is perfect. But I love the lock and key and saffiano leather. Wish Mr Kors would get it.




Yes that's my dilemma . I love outlet but the slouchy leather over time I don't


----------



## Moving to Texas

houstonm2198...love the bag


----------



## houstonm2198

Moving to Texas said:


> houstonm2198...love the bag


Thank you!


----------



## Patlynn42

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2239788
> 
> This one!!!


Hi, I know this is an older post, but where did you get the keychain?  It's so cute!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Carrying my Pearl Grey Large Selma...  trying to love it...


----------



## keishapie1973

My black grommet selma with silver hardware. I haven't put it down since I got her.....


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> My black grommet selma with silver hardware. I haven't put it down since I got her.....


I got that one from Macy's a few weeks ago but haven't taken her out yet !! Such a pretty bag !


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Carrying my Pearl Grey Large Selma...  trying to love it...



Lol...it's in better shape than my pearl gray Selma!  Lol


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Lol...it's in better shape than my pearl gray Selma!  Lol



Really ? Probably be cause mine still new ...


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> Really ? Probably be cause mine still new ...



The tops of mine got all wonky and squiggly. I don't know if I can straighten it or not.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> The tops of mine got all wonky and squiggly. I don't know if I can straighten it or not.



Oh I have no idea it's my first time using this selma so I haven't have any problem yet but to be honest I'm not really in love with my pearl Grey selma...


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Oh I have no idea it's my first time using this selma so I haven't have any problem yet but to be honest I'm not really in love with my pearl Grey selma...




What don't you like about yours?  I bought my first Selma the other day and I loved it at first, but now I'm thinking I should have gotten a vanilla monogram east/west tote.  Today is the last day to use the discount code at Macy's, do I return and get the other one or do I keep this, that is the question.  I just don't know!


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> What don't you like about yours?  I bought my first Selma the other day and I loved it at first, but now I'm thinking I should have gotten a vanilla monogram east/west tote.  Today is the last day to use the discount code at Macy's, do I return and get the other one or do I keep this, that is the question.  I just don't know!



I meant the monogram tote


----------



## VajstaGurly

Patlynn42 said:


> What don't you like about yours?  I bought my first Selma the other day and I loved it at first, but now I'm thinking I should have gotten a vanilla monogram east/west tote.  Today is the last day to use the discount code at Macy's, do I return and get the other one or do I keep this, that is the question.  I just don't know!



The color is just not me when I put it on it doesn't make my day ... I would keep the selma it's versatile and love the saffiano it's so durable/sturdy. Not a fan of the monogram print.


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> The color is just not me when I put it on it doesn't make my day ... I would keep the selma it's versatile and love the saffiano it's so durable/sturdy. Not a fan of the monogram print.



Oh ok, I thought maybe it was something about the style, I thought maybe it was your first Selma, but I see it's not!  Thanks for the advice, I think I will keep it !


----------



## VajstaGurly

Carrying my large black selma ...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large grayson satchel


----------



## Shanelle87

I'm currently carrying my large Hamilton in black & gray with silver hardware!! This is my favorite handbag so far...it goes with just about everything in my closet!!!


----------



## Ginsy




----------



## Patlynn42




----------



## icerain303

my cutie hamilton n/s is going out with me tonight!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Still carrying my Large Black Selma ... I love it so much ...


----------



## houstonm2198

Ms. Navy Marina is working with me today.


----------



## houstonm2198

Patlynn42 said:


> View attachment 2532853


Cute!


----------



## houstonm2198

icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2533128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cutie hamilton n/s is going out with me tonight!


Cute!


----------



## icerain303

houstonm2198 said:


> Cute!




Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Navy Marina is working with me today.



Ooh, I love it.  Yours is the first that I've seen posted and I've checked all over online.  I ordered this from Bloomingdales last week. It's backordered until April but now I'm really excited!!!! 

Is it possible to get a modeling pic???


----------



## houstonm2198

tauketula said:


> Ooh, I love it.  Yours is the first that I've seen posted and I've checked all over online.  I ordered this from Bloomingdales last week. It's backordered until April but now I'm really excited!!!!
> 
> Is it possible to get a modeling pic???


Thank you!  You are going to love this bag.  I got mine from Macys and I love it.  Here is a mod shot


----------



## Patlynn42

houstonm2198 said:


> Cute!




Thanks!


----------



## AirJewels

I'm carrying my medium jet set studded tote for the first time today!


----------



## keishapie1973

houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you!  You are going to love this bag.  I got mine from Macys and I love it.  Here is a mod shot



Thank you!!!! It looks perfect......


----------



## VajstaGurly

AirJewels said:


> I'm carrying my medium jet set studded tote for the first time today!
> 
> View attachment 2534259



She's very beautiful ...


----------



## lala76

AirJewels said:


> I'm carrying my medium jet set studded tote for the first time today!
> 
> View attachment 2534259


I love this bag!! I ordered the wallet that matches it from Belk--it's on super sale! I think this bag may be my next purchase. Is it heavy with all the studs?


----------



## AirJewels

I'm not gonna lie - it's heavy!  I also have the matching wallet and it too is very heavy.  It takes some getting used to.  But it's not hindering my enjoyment of the bag!


----------



## Ginsy

With me today


----------



## Taya786

I'm not sure where to post this I'm new but I just bought this bag and should I have gotten the vanilla one?Pls help!!


----------



## Taya786

I have the brown one I'm using today...is the vanilla better?And your thoughts on the bag?


----------



## Taya786

AirJewels said:


> I'm not gonna lie - it's heavy!  I also have the matching wallet and it too is very heavy.  It takes some getting used to.  But it's not hindering my enjoyment of the bag!


Hi i just bought this bag 2 days ago with the wallet..But the store only had the brown color,did you consider the vanilla?I haven't seen the vanilla but idk why I was thinking to get that one?What are your thoughts?Tks


----------



## AirJewels

Taya786 said:


> Hi i just bought this bag 2 days ago with the wallet..But the store only had the brown color,did you consider the vanilla?I haven't seen the vanilla but idk why I was thinking to get that one?What are your thoughts?Tks



I responded to this on the other thread but I never considered vanilla, I knew I wanted the brown and I never second guessed it.  Someone posted a picture of their vanilla in the smaller size and it's super cute so I may get that one later if it gets marked down.


----------



## houstonm2198

tauketula said:


> Thank you!!!! It looks perfect......


You're welcome.


----------



## celitaw

The medium Grayson. Been using it everyday for 2 months. Love how much it holds.


----------



## janiesea3

My black N/S Hamilton...2 weeks straight! LOVE It!


----------



## Restore724

*MK top zip tote (sapphire)* is functional and fashionable!  Today was a rainy and cold day. MK tote holds umbrella, large wallet, cosmetic bag, bottle water, phone and keys.  Also hold little things I buy at stores.  Love this tote!


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> *MK top zip tote (sapphire)* is functional and fashionable!  Today was a rainy and cold day. MK tote holds umbrella, large wallet, cosmetic bag, bottle water, phone and keys.  Also hold little things I buy at stores.  Love this tote!



I switched to this bag (in mandarin), and I have to say that it's the most comfortable/ versatile bag that I own.  Yesterday, two people complimented me on it. This is by far my most complimented bag.....


----------



## leopardgirl0123




----------



## keishapie1973

houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you!  You are going to love this bag.  I got mine from Macys and I love it.  Here is a mod shot



Well, I wasn't expecting mine until April but I already received a shipping notice. It's a birthday present so I'm going to try to put it up until next month......


----------



## VajstaGurly

Medium Fuchsia Selma Messenger


----------



## VajstaGurly

I miss my carrying my medium fuchsia selma messenger ...


----------



## houstonm2198

Working with one of my favorites.


----------



## gatorgirl07

houstonm2198 said:


> Working with one of my favorites.




Are you cheating on the Dooney forum?


----------



## houstonm2198

gatorgirl07 said:


> Are you cheating on the Dooney forum?


I am.


----------



## gatorgirl07

houstonm2198 said:


> I am.




Lol


----------



## Nishy

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol


I'm a dooney virgin and was recently thinking of investing in one. Any recommendations/ pics of ones you have???


----------



## MKLoverGirl

a MICHAEL by Michael Kors XS PVC White Satchel  Finally got it for my birthday


----------



## Apelila

Everytime I wear this bag I always feel simple and elegant


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## aegisshi

The boyf bought me the Medium Jet Set Stripe Travel tote in summer blue & white for Valentine's Day and I've been carrying her ever since! I absolutely love it. I was trying to decide between the small and the medium for the longest time, and ultimately decided on the medium because it could hold way more... SO glad I did! Def one of my favorites


----------



## Patlynn42

Carrying Coffee Selma, although it looks black in the photo.  Sorry it's a restroom photo!


----------



## DRJones616

Patlynn42 said:


> Carrying Coffee Selma, although it looks black in the photo.  Sorry it's a restroom photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549562


Lovely Selma!!


----------



## Patlynn42

DRJones616 said:


> Lovely Selma!!




Thanks!


----------



## mskaseyd

I carried this beauty today!


----------



## houstonm2198

mskaseyd said:


> I carried this beauty today!


Pretty!


----------



## shoppingchic99

I'm carrying the Jet set chain medium shoulder tote.


----------



## ArmyWife12

Using this beauty today with my JC King Tut charm!  &#9825;


----------



## jenjen1964

My new EW Hamilton in Palm!  Can't believe how many people stop me to compliment it


----------



## acm1134

jenjen1964 said:


> My new EW Hamilton in Palm!  Can't believe how many people stop me to compliment it


Oh I want that bag it is gorgeous !


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Oh I want that bag it is gorgeous !




Me too and Belk is sold out!


----------



## keishapie1973

jenjen1964 said:


> My new EW Hamilton in Palm!  Can't believe how many people stop me to compliment it



I really want a bag in this color. Maybe a small cross body.........


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> Me too and Belk is sold out!




It's crazy how I even got mine. I had placed it in my cart on the app on my phone and it was still showing in my cart even though it wasn't on the website so I thought hey why not try to place the order? I really thought it would et cancelled from being out of stock but nope ! I was so surprised when I got the shipping notification !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Fuschia Hamilton riding shotgun to the grocery store

View attachment 2553107


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> It's crazy how I even got mine. I had placed it in my cart on the app on my phone and it was still showing in my cart even though it wasn't on the website so I thought hey why not try to place the order? I really thought it would et cancelled from being out of stock but nope ! I was so surprised when I got the shipping notification !




That is awesome!  I hope you got it on sale!!


----------



## acm1134

nutsaboutcoach said:


> ew fuschia hamilton riding shotgun to the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 2553107




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Fuschia Hamilton riding shotgun to the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 2553107


She's pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 


houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!


 
Thank you!  I couldn't get the color out of my mind, so I snatched her up at Belk yesterday.  I can't believe I paid FP!  I hardly ever do that, but now I've done that for two MK bags.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I couldn't get the color out of my mind, so I snatched her up at Belk yesterday.  I can't believe I paid FP!  I hardly ever do that, but now I've done that for two MK bags.



Well it's a beauty and worth the FP!


----------



## icerain303

she will be with me all this week!


----------



## VajstaGurly

icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2553807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she will be with me all this week!



Gorgeous another specchio Hamilton ... it's so pretty ...


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Fuschia Hamilton riding shotgun to the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 2553107



She's a beauty ...


----------



## fieldsinspring

LOVE. Just saw this on someone the other night and it was an eye turner. 




icerain303 said:


> she will be with me all this week!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today I'm carrying this lovely. 
View attachment 2554083


----------



## acm1134

Haven't taken this baby out for a while.  Reunited


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2554164
> 
> Haven't taken this baby out for a while.  Reunited




Beauty beauty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Well it's a beauty and worth the FP!


 

Thanks!  I think so too.  There's just someting about the intensity of the fuschia that spoke to me. I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

mskaseyd said:


> I carried this beauty today!


 


ArmyWife12 said:


> Using this beauty today with my JC King Tut charm! &#9825;


 

Beautiful spring colors!!


----------



## icerain303

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous another specchio Hamilton ... it's so pretty ...




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm carrying this lovely.
> View attachment 2554083



She is a beauty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> View attachment 2553807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she will be with me all this week!


 


acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2554164
> 
> Haven't taken this baby out for a while. Reunited


 

More beautiful bags for the Spring!  Loving all the cheerful colors!


----------



## icerain303

fieldsinspring said:


> LOVE. Just saw this on someone the other night and it was an eye turner.




Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> She's a beauty ...


 

Thanks!  I just wasn't happy until she came home with me.  I couldn't stop thinking about the color.  So glad I got her.


----------



## icerain303

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Fuschia Hamilton riding shotgun to the grocery store
> 
> View attachment 2553107



She is gooooorgeous!!!


----------



## mskaseyd

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thanks! i love this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

icerain303 said:


> She is a beauty!!


 


icerain303 said:


> She is gooooorgeous!!!


 
Thanks!  Both bags are very different in color, but I love both a lot.  The fuschia is just so vibrant and cheerful, and the black leather feels so yummy and is an all around classic bag.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## chocofrapp

My workhorse Perforated large tote.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Red Selma with grommets
View attachment 2557401


----------



## acm1134

nutsaboutcoach said:


> red selma with grommets
> View attachment 2557401



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ArmyWife12

My pink Selma


----------



## acm1134

ArmyWife12 said:


> My pink Selma




Is that fuchsia or zinnia ?


----------



## ArmyWife12

acm1134 said:


> Is that fuchsia or zinnia ?



Fuschia


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

chocofrapp said:


> My workhorse Perforated large tote.


Great looking workhorse!  Pretty!




ArmyWife12 said:


> My pink Selma


 Sigh.....so pretty......


----------



## ArmyWife12

Sigh.....so pretty......[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I love your red Selma! Enjoy!


----------



## amanda.panda

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Red Selma with grommets
> View attachment 2557401



Pretty!


----------



## lucydee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Red Selma with grommets
> View attachment 2557401



Gorgeous Selma!
Love the red!


----------



## lucydee

ArmyWife12 said:


> My pink Selma



Beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

chocofrapp said:


> My workhorse Perforated large tote.



This is a great tote!
We are twins got mine last year when they first came out and love how light it is to carry!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ArmyWife12 said:


> Sigh.....so pretty......


 
*Thank you! I love your red Selma! Enjoy!*[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I was thrilled to find a red Selma, but still drool over your fuschia, lol. 




amanda.panda said:


> Pretty!


Thanks!




lucydee said:


> Gorgeous Selma!
> Love the red!


 
Thanks!  Me too!  It's a great shade of red too. I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Fuschua Hamilton. Perfect pop of color on this dreary morning. 
View attachment 2558422


----------



## Nikki2014

Michael Kors Dressy Tote


----------



## ashnickers

Hatfield1313 said:


> I'm cheating on Marc today and brought out my MK Bedford with croc embossing...
> 
> View attachment 2457694


Does anyone know of a bag VERY SIMILAR to this?  I was just @ Nebraska Crossings & this bag was there but I'm the pebbly leather.  The sides clipped down further down & could be released for a crossbody option.  When it was unclasped, it looked similar to Coach Claire

All the SA told me was that it was Bedford ... I should have checked the tags bc I can't get it outta my mind!


----------



## ashnickers

desertdweller said:


> My dark brown (official color name??) Bedford Bowler  She is so roomy I have trouble not packing in too much! I removed the MK hang tag because it kept smacking me in the arm, lol.


Searching for the name of this bag that is currently @ outlet.  I believe it was an outlet bag not FP, there is leather strips further down on the sides where you can cinch the sides down or unclasp so you can wear crossbody


----------



## janiesea3

ashnickers said:


> Searching for the name of this bag that is currently @ outlet.  I believe it was an outlet bag not FP, there is leather strips further down on the sides where you can cinch the sides down or unclasp so you can wear crossbody



Isn't this the "Bedford Satchel?"


----------



## acm1134

N/S Selma in navy &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2561463
> 
> N/S Selma in navy &#128525;&#128525;



Gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki
View attachment 2562099


----------



## CoachGirl12

Today I'm carrying my Jet Set Satchel for the first time and i'm in LOVE with it...


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki
> View attachment 2562099




So beautiful!  I tried to buy that one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nikki2014 said:


> Michael Kors Dressy Tote


That is beautiful!  I've been looking at a sapphire one at my Dillards.  Very tempting.



acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2561463
> 
> N/S Selma in navy &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


She looks great on you!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Today I'm carrying my Jet Set Satchel for the first time and i'm in LOVE with it...


Beautiful!  I really like the brown mono.  Your picture makes me want to go check this bag out now!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I really like the brown mono.  Your picture makes me want to go check this bag out now!


Thanks so much! It truly is beautiful. I'm not one for a lot of mono print if any on my bags (I sway more towards just regular leather) but I had to have this one in my collection! Now I have to get the matching wallet too! LOL... but thats where it stops for the mono print for me! (unless of course I get some shoes!) LOL


----------



## tnsweetness

Violet Grommet Selma


----------



## VajstaGurly

tnsweetness said:


> Violet Grommet Selma
> 
> View attachment 2562613



Gorgeous ...


----------



## tnsweetness

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous ...



Thanks Doll!


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Violet Grommet Selma
> 
> View attachment 2562613




Love the whole look


----------



## loveatfirstshop

tnsweetness said:


> Violet Grommet Selma
> 
> View attachment 2562613


This is violet and not iris right? I love the colour! I'm looking for one... I hope that colour makes it's way to the Canadian market *keeping my fingers crossed* !!! I was wondering what season is it from? Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

Excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2563675
> 
> Excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful ...


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2563675
> 
> Excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;



Cute!!!


----------



## AirJewels

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2563675
> 
> excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;



love it!


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> Love the whole look



Thanks Doll!



loveatfirstshop said:


> This is violet and not iris right? I love the colour! I'm looking for one... I hope that colour makes it's way to the Canadian market *keeping my fingers crossed* !!! I was wondering what season is it from? Thanks!



It is from this most recent season, I purchased it in February from Macys....
It is Violet.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2563675
> 
> Excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2563675
> 
> Excuse my dirty mirror ! Finally taking this beauty out &#10084;&#65039;


 
Looks great on you!  Love the pop of color.

I love the grommet Selma on the dresser behind you.  What color is it?  I also see something peeking from behind Selma.  I guess I'm just nosey, lol.


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!  Love the pop of color.
> 
> I love the grommet Selma on the dresser behind you.  What color is it?  I also see something peeking from behind Selma.  I guess I'm just nosey, lol.




It's the coffee selma messenger and also the black with silver hardware  large selma


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> It's the coffee selma messenger and also the black with silver hardware large selma


 

Ahhh, gotcha, thanks! Both beautiful bags!


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue Hamilton


----------



## Patlynn42

For the few out there that likes the mono print, lol, I'm carrying my Jet Set Large Pocket Tote in Vanilla.


----------



## Minne Bags

MK Gilmore e/w satchel in sapphire


----------



## Patlynn42

Minne Bags said:


> MK Gilmore e/w satchel in sapphire
> View attachment 2565105




That's really pretty!


----------



## Minne Bags

Patlynn42 said:


> That's really pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2564710
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564711


TDF gorgeous!  Love the whole ensemble. 



Patlynn42 said:


> For the few out there that likes the mono print, lol, I'm carrying my Jet Set Large Pocket Tote in Vanilla.
> View attachment 2565102


 Very pretty!  I have and EW Hamilton in the brown mono, but also have my eye on the vanilla mono.  I like how it's more subtle.



Minne Bags said:


> MK Gilmore e/w satchel in sapphire
> View attachment 2565105


What a gorgeous bag, in a gorgeous color!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Patlynn42 said:


> For the few out there that likes the mono print, lol, I'm carrying my Jet Set Large Pocket Tote in Vanilla.
> View attachment 2565102



Love this! U have to have at least one mono print in any purse collection!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Minne Bags said:


> MK Gilmore e/w satchel in sapphire
> View attachment 2565105


Pretty color!


----------



## Patlynn42

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!  Love the whole ensemble.
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  I have and EW Hamilton in the brown mono, but also have my eye on the vanilla mono.  I like how it's more subtle.
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bag, in a gorgeous color!



Thanks!  Even though I don't have one, I like the monogrammed Hamiltons!


----------



## Patlynn42

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love this! U have to have at least one mono print in any purse collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Minne Bags

CoachGirl12 said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Summer Blue Hamilton. This color is absolutely gorgeous, I love it! 
View attachment 2565787


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Summer Blue Hamilton. This color is absolutely gorgeous, I love it!
> View attachment 2565787




It is beautiful!  My next handbag will be either the sapphire or summer blue and I'm having trouble choosing between the two!


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> It is beautiful!  My next handbag will be either the sapphire or summer blue and I'm having trouble choosing between the two!




Both!! Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> It is beautiful! My next handbag will be either the sapphire or summer blue and I'm having trouble choosing between the two!


 


designer.deals said:


> Both!! Lol


 
LOL, that's what I did!  I also got a small Jet Set Travel Tote - in Sapphire.  A much darker blue, but just as beautiful.

I really like the intensity of the colors on the MK bags.  I have a Fuschia Hamilton and love it just as much as the Summer Blue.


----------



## francinederby

My MacBook Jet Set Travel tote in "Luggage"


----------



## Apelila

She is my designated Day off bag


----------



## VajstaGurly

My Large Luggage Selma


----------



## paula3boys

My new black pebbled Hamilton is loaded up for tomorrow


----------



## myvillarreal26

tnsweetness said:


> summer blue hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2564710
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564711




 love the color! I want one now!


----------



## icerain303

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2566495
> 
> My new black pebbled Hamilton is loaded up for tomorrow



Love your Hamilton and wallet!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

icerain303 said:


> Love your Hamilton and wallet!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

Taking this baby out for the first time! It holds a TON!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Taking this baby out for the first time! It holds a TON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568161



It is beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

janiesea3 said:


> Taking this baby out for the first time! It holds a TON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568161


 
Beautiful, just beautiful!  This just went on my wish list, lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Just bought this beautiful set, and I am in love!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## minami

I really love the blues especially lol..taking my new summer blue Selma out for the first time!


----------



## Doryfiz

I'm carrying this weston small messenger in burnt orange today for shopping..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
View attachment 2570627


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
> View attachment 2570627




Love that color. Which do you prefer between sapphire and summer blue?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Love that color. Which do you prefer between sapphire and summer blue?


 
Thanks!

That's a hard question.  I love both colors.  But then any shade of blue, including aqua/teal/turquoise is my favorite color family.  

I have this tote in sapphire, and an EW Hamilton in Summer Blue - I adore both of them.


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Taking this baby out for the first time! It holds a TON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568161



::Humming Janie's got a gun...uh knife::  you BETTER love her handbag!  Lol just teasing.


----------



## dcooney4

Small jet set travel tote in luggage.


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> ::Humming Janie's got a gun...uh knife::  you BETTER love her handbag!  Lol just teasing.





That's funny! I didn't make the connection until I looked back at the picture & saw the TWO knife sets my bag was sitting in front of!!LOL

(And my gun fits nicely inside my bag!LOL)


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> That's funny! I didn't make the connection until I looked back at the picture & saw the TWO knife sets my bag was sitting in front of!!LOL
> 
> (And my gun fits nicely inside my bag!LOL)



Lol...now I can't get that song outta my head!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Blach Saffiano Hamilton E/W Satchel


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets. 
View attachment 2573045


----------



## VajstaGurly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2573045



Gorgeous ...


----------



## VajstaGurly

Navy Medium Selma Satchel


----------



## tnsweetness

Sapphire Selma went to the nail salon today...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> Navy Medium Selma Satchel


 
The more I see the Navy, the more I like it.  So pretty!




tnsweetness said:


> Sapphire Selma went to the nail salon today...
> 
> View attachment 2573635


 
Gorgeous!  You had me at Sapphire, lol. She looks great on you!


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2573045



How do you keep the top straight?  Mine is all wonky wavy.


----------



## darcy-0702

Finally carrying my large vanilla Grayson this week. My first satchel type bag and it is taking some getting used only having the option of short handles but I do love this bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

Working with Ms. Violet today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dark Khaki EW Hamilton 
View attachment 2575481


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> How do you keep the top straight? Mine is all wonky wavy.


 
Oops!  Just saw this!

I think this is only the second time I've carried her, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before it happens.  But that doesn't bother me, though.  

Most of my Hamiltons are wavy at the top already.  I think it's the nature of the bag - the way it's designed.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops!  Just saw this!
> 
> I think this is only the second time I've carried her, so I'm sure it's only a matter of time before it happens.  But that doesn't bother me, though.
> 
> Most of my Hamiltons are wavy at the top already.  I think it's the nature of the bag - the way it's designed.




My Hamilton is pretty straight though and I carried her daily for 2 months.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Working with Ms. Violet today.


 
Beautiful!  Love this color!  I think the grommets as a little extra punch to the bag, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> My Hamilton is pretty straight though and I carried her daily for 2 months.


 
Really?  That's interesting.  Hmmmm....my guess is it depends on the bag then.  

Does your Hamilton has the new closure or the older snap closure?


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Love this color!  I think the grommets as a little extra punch to the bag, too.


Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Large navy Marina Gathered Tote.....


----------



## keishapie1973

.


----------



## keishapie1973

My first time taking out my Marina. I promised that I would wait until close to my birthday.....


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Really?  That's interesting.  Hmmmm....my guess is it depends on the bag then.
> 
> Does your Hamilton has the new closure or the older snap closure?



It has the snap closure. It's only wavy on the accordion folds. It's straight in the middle. Mt pearl gray Selma is way wonky. That's why I'm switching to Hamiltons from now on. 

Did you saw the large east west at Saks?  I love it!  I want it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tauketula said:


> My first time taking out my Marina. I promised that I would wait until close to my birthday.....
> 
> View attachment 2575976


 
She looks great on you! Happy Birthday as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> It has the snap closure. It's only wavy on the accordion folds. It's straight in the middle. Mt pearl gray Selma is way wonky. That's why I'm switching to Hamiltons from now on.
> 
> Did you saw the large east west at Saks?  I love it!  I want it!


 
I don't mind the wavy-ness on the bags, either on Hamilton or Selma.  So far it's not happening on my Selmas, but I carry my Hamiltons a little more.  But I also have a large enough bag collection with my Coach and now MK, that I rotate my bags every day, which likely helps with all of that.

I don't usually think to go on Saks.  There is a larger EW in Hamilton?  That would be sweet!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She looks great on you! Happy Birthday as well!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet Hamilton 
View attachment 2576759


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> It has the snap closure. It's only wavy on the accordion folds. It's straight in the middle. Mt pearl gray Selma is way wonky. That's why I'm switching to Hamiltons from now on.
> 
> Did you saw the large east west at Saks?  I love it!  I want it!


The large East-West Hamilton at Saks also has a detachable shoulder strap.  What a great improvement!


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> The large East-West Hamilton at Saks also has a detachable shoulder strap.  What a great improvement!



And a center compartment!  The handles also look better sized for the bag. I really wish they had more colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> The large East-West Hamilton at Saks also has a detachable shoulder strap.  What a great improvement!


 


AuntJulie said:


> And a center compartment!  The handles also look better sized for the bag. I really wish they had more colors.


 
Interesting!  I'll have to look it up soon.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## keishapie1973

Black e/w Hamilton


----------



## MissDaphne

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet Hamilton
> View attachment 2576759


I LOVE this colour!!!!

When was it purchased!?

**love**


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Black e/w Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2577813



Very stylish!  Love the outfit too!


----------



## Cahlee

Large Selma Messenger


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2578501
> 
> Large Selma Messenger



Very pretty!  Girl, are you going shopping crazy waiting on your new babies to arrive?  Lol


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Very pretty!  Girl, are you going shopping crazy waiting on your new babies to arrive?  Lol




Thank you. I've actually remained pretty calm. They're arriving Tuesday which happens to coincide with a big exam I have so it's bittersweet. My test is at 9 am but once it's over I'll be home right on time for my new loves to arrive


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Thank you. I've actually remained pretty calm. They're arriving Tuesday which happens to coincide with a big exam I have so it's bittersweet. My test is at 9 am but once it's over I'll be home right on time for my new loves to arrive



Yay!  I'm sure you will do well and the handbags will be a celebration!


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> Very stylish!  Love the outfit too!



Thank you!!! I was going out for a pre-birthday celebration with dh......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tauketula said:


> Black e/w Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2577813


 
Very pretty!  Love the whole outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2578501
> 
> Large Selma Messenger


 
Very pretty!  Is this navy or black?


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!  I'm sure you will do well and the handbags will be a celebration!





Thank you for your kind words. Yeah, I want to get a full enjoyment from them!


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Is this navy or black?




This is the navy, I've been longing for the black but can't seem to time it right to find a good discount to justify having three of these!


----------



## Cahlee

tauketula said:


> Black e/w Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2577813




Makes me think of my baby! Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Love the whole outfit.





Cahlee said:


> Makes me think of my baby! Love it!



Thanks, Ladies!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First day out for Sapphire EW Hamilton. I love the color intensity of MK bags. This one is just so pretty. 
View attachment 2579152

View attachment 2579153


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out for Sapphire EW Hamilton. I love the color intensity of MK bags. This one is just so pretty.
> View attachment 2579152
> 
> View attachment 2579153




I'm so jealous! The 30th can't come fast enough. Lovely


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> This is the navy, I've been longing for the black but can't seem to time it right to find a good discount to justify having three of these!


 
The navy is very pretty.  I can see wanting other colors.  I'm all about multiple bags/colors in a style I love.  **cough** Hamilton **cough**  I just can't seem to help myself, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> I'm so jealous! The 30th can't come fast enough. Lovely


 

You will love it! I love blue bags and this one is just so pretty. I think my two faves in my Hamiltons collection are the sapphire and summer blue.

I'm looking forward to reveal pics and mod shots when you get your new lovelies.  I love to look at pics.


----------



## Cahlee

Ugh I just recently decided I really want the summer blue but I can't find it anywhere at a good price. I guess I'll need patience but sadly I lack in that department. 

I definitely will! I can't wait to hold her and use her!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Ugh I just recently decided I really want the summer blue but I can't find it anywhere at a good price. I guess I'll need patience but sadly I lack in that department.
> 
> I definitely will! I can't wait to hold her and use her!




Summer blue is just about gone!  Dillard's still has it I think and maybe Belk who I believe had one. 

Nuts, soon we will be bag twins!  Yay!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Which bag? Macy's still has summer blue for 25% off and you can add 25% on top for the friends and family. They are sold out of the large sutton but still have hamilton and selma. 



Cahlee said:


> Ugh I just recently decided I really want the summer blue but I can't find it anywhere at a good price. I guess I'll need patience but sadly I lack in that department.
> 
> I definitely will! I can't wait to hold her and use her!


----------



## boomcast

I am wearing my lovely Michael Kors Selma in black! Love this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Summer blue is just about gone! Dillard's still has it I think and maybe Belk who I believe had one.
> 
> *Nuts, soon we will be bag twins! Yay!*


 
Cool!  Did you find a sale somewhere?  Looking forward to reveal pics.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

boomcast said:


> I am wearing my lovely Michael Kors Selma in black! Love this bag!


 
Very pretty!  Your bag charm is a nice touch.


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cool!  Did you find a sale somewhere?  Looking forward to reveal pics.




Macys is going to give me 25% off plus the $75 gift card.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Still loving my jet set e/w tote


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The navy is very pretty.  I can see wanting other colors.  I'm all about multiple bags/colors in a style I love.  **cough** Hamilton **cough**  I just can't seem to help myself, lol.




I have a hamilton obsession myself, they're so beautiful, I love the lock and key feature and how the style is so gorgeous and classy

I think summer blue is sold out on Macy's online, at least I can't find it anymore. Is it a color they'll bring back next year? I suppose I could wait if I must. I've been going overboard lately anyway


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Summer blue is just about gone!  Dillard's still has it I think and maybe Belk who I believe had one.
> 
> Nuts, soon we will be bag twins!  Yay!



Let's see if I manage to catch it on a sale, if not, well that sucks!
Being bag twins sounds nice. I like!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Macys is going to give me 25% off plus the $75 gift card.


 
Sweet! Nothing like a good deal!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my jet set e/w tote
> View attachment 2579526


 

Very pretty.  I really like the vanilla mono.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty.  I really like the vanilla mono.




Thanks. Me too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brown Mono EW Hamilton
View attachment 2580247

View attachment 2580248


----------



## houstonm2198

One of my favorites.


----------



## paula3boys

My brand new summer blue jet set zip top loaded for first day out


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> One of my favorites.


Very pretty!  I really like this one.



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580425
> 
> My brand new summer blue jet set zip top loaded for first day out


Beautiful!  Summer Blue is such a great color.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  I really like this one.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Summer Blue is such a great color.




Thank you. I agree!


----------



## Cahlee

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580425
> 
> My brand new summer blue jet set zip top loaded for first day out




She's a beauty!


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brown Mono EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2580247
> 
> View attachment 2580248




Love it. I have this in white, it's so classy and adds so much oomf to every outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Love it. I have this in white, it's so classy and adds so much oomf to every outfit!


 
I'd love to get the Hamilton in the white mono, but I do have a Jet Set Zip Top in that color, so I will try to resist.  We'll see how long athat lasts.  I seem to have no will power when it comes to Hamiltons lately.  It's sad, really, lol.


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'd love to get the Hamilton in the white mono, but I do have a Jet Set Zip Top in that color, so I will try to resist.  We'll see how long athat lasts.  I seem to have no will power when it comes to Hamiltons lately.  It's sad, really, lol.





Well wait all the way until there is a nice discount going on. I know I'm not helping but I'm on a hamilton collecting binge. I support you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma
View attachment 2581548


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma
> View attachment 2581548




Gorgeous


----------



## Tk102

Jet Set travel in black, I always carry it


----------



## ArmyWife12

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma
> View attachment 2581548



Twins! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks!!    I agree - this is such a cheerful and happy color. 



ArmyWife12 said:


> Twins! Such a gorgeous color!


 
Yay for twins!  Even though I have an EW Hamilton in this color, when I saw this for 30% at Dillards last weekend, she had to come home with me, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Well wait all the way until there is a nice discount going on. I know I'm not helping but I'm on a hamilton collecting binge. I support you!


 

And we all understand each other's obsession, lol.


----------



## acm1134

Mandarin selma with studs (:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Selma with silver grommets. AKA Biker Chick as I call her
View attachment 2582872

	

		
			
		

		
	
m


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Selma with silver grommets. AKA Biker Chick as I call her
> View attachment 2582872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m


Pretty!


----------



## jazzyj1021

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2581819
> 
> 
> Mandarin selma with studs (:



Wow so pretty!


----------



## Cahlee

Black N/S Saffiano Hamilton Tote!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2581819
> 
> 
> Mandarin selma with studs (:


 
So pretty!!  Is this one tall like the NS Hamilton?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


 
Thanks!  This was my first MK bag.  (And I scored her for 40% off at Belk - sweet!)


----------



## acm1134

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!!  Is this one tall like the NS Hamilton?




Yes ! It's the n/s selma. I got her and the navy stud at belk when they went on sale (:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Yes ! It's the n/s selma. I got her and the navy stud at belk when they went on sale (:


 
Niiice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2583032
> 
> 
> Black N/S Saffiano Hamilton Tote!


 

Pretty!  Pretty! Loving the shoes, too.


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Pretty! Loving the shoes, too.




Thank you! My cat makes it impossible to leave anything on the floor, it's the attack and make dirty zone!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2581819
> 
> 
> Mandarin selma with studs (:



Very pretty with the studs!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Selma with silver grommets. AKA Biker Chick as I call her
> View attachment 2582872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m



This one is the Queen of my collection. I just adore her......


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors Jet Set Key Pouch


----------



## coachluvver

Took her out for the first time today. &#128515;&#128149;


----------



## amandah313

Fuschia zip top tote!


----------



## khaytrina

Went out with the hubb and my quilted black fulton. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## houstonm2198

At work with my Palm Jet Set Satchel.


----------



## lala76

I just switched into my Gathered Tote. My mom and I are going to the outlets to shop tomorrow and this is my favorite shopping bag! Never seems to get heavy no matter how much junk I put in it. We have a new MK Outlet store, so I can't wait to see what they have tomorrow!


----------



## houstonm2198

lala76 said:


> I just switched into my Gathered Tote. My mom and I are going to the outlets to shop tomorrow and this is my favorite shopping bag! Never seems to get heavy no matter how much junk I put in it. We have a new MK Outlet store, so I can't wait to see what they have tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 2592375


Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cherry1 said:


> Michael Kors Jet Set Key Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583702


What a cute pouch!



coachluvver said:


> Took her out for the first time today. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56469;
> 
> View attachment 2587076


Love the color! So pretty!



amandah313 said:


> Fuschia zip top tote!
> 
> View attachment 2587097


 Love this!  Fuschia is such a happy color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2587250
> 
> 
> Went out with the hubb and my quilted black fulton. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> _fashions fade,style is eternal.


Very pretty!



houstonm2198 said:


> At work with my Palm Jet Set Satchel.


That is another great color for spring.  I really do like the color saturation on the MK bags.  So pretty!!



lala76 said:


> I just switched into my Gathered Tote. My mom and I are going to the outlets to shop tomorrow and this is my favorite shopping bag! Never seems to get heavy no matter how much junk I put in it. We have a new MK Outlet store, so I can't wait to see what they have tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 2592375


 Very pretty!  I really like the brown mono.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Camden in luggage.


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Camden in luggage.


Pretty! I need this bag in my life.


----------



## Cahlee

Vanilla Saffiano Hamilton


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Summer Blue EW Hamilton. Such a cheerful color. 
View attachment 2597607


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Summer Blue EW Hamilton. Such a cheerful color.
> View attachment 2597607




Agreed! I can't move out of my summer blue jet set zip top still!


----------



## Cahlee

Navy NS Hamilton
Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## SoFloGirl

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2587250
> 
> 
> Went out with the hubb and my quilted black fulton. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> _fashions fade,style is eternal.


One of my favorite MK bags! Love!


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Summer Blue EW Hamilton. Such a cheerful color.
> View attachment 2597607




You must have had a smile on all day!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Carried my grommet messenger while picking up my new babies.  I always get stares when carrying this one! Hopefully it's good stares. Hehehe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Violet EW Hamilton. Another color that makes me happy. 
View attachment 2600012


----------



## LoveBargain

Today I have my odette satchel in black with silver hardware. Love them!!! Got so many compliment from it


----------



## acm1134

Sapphire dressy &#128525;


----------



## houstonm2198

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2600308
> 
> 
> Sapphire dressy &#128525;


Gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2600308
> 
> 
> Sapphire dressy &#128525;



Ordered this yesterday from the Macy's F&F sale!!! It's a beauty and perfect for summer.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet EW Hamilton. Another color that makes me happy.
> View attachment 2600012


Gorgeous color! I love purple handbags!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houstonm2198 said:


> At work with my Palm Jet Set Satchel.


I am loving this Palm color! I'm thinking I need to get a bag in this color since I don't have any color bags anywhere near this color. Need to change that!


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2600308
> 
> 
> Sapphire dressy &#128525;


Beautiful blue! Such a rich, saturated looking color!


----------



## doris198288

i wanna a red one


----------



## ilysukixD

I bought this skirt a long time ago and I didn't realized I have it till today and I was like "what a coincidence!!! I can match it with my new bag "


----------



## ilysukixD

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet EW Hamilton. Another color that makes me happy.
> View attachment 2600012



The color is beautiful, hopefully they will come out pastel colors like lilac or baby pink ;D


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> I bought this skirt a long time ago and I didn't realized I have it till today and I was like "what a coincidence!!! I can match it with my new bag "


Okay that skirt is tooo cute! Luvin' that bag too!


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> I bought this skirt a long time ago and I didn't realized I have it till today and I was like "what a coincidence!!! I can match it with my new bag "




Very cute!


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that skirt is tooo cute! Luvin' that bag too!



Not sure if they still sell it but I got it from Forever21.


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> I bought this skirt a long time ago and I didn't realized I have it till today and I was like "what a coincidence!!! I can match it with my new bag "




I love that bag


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> I bought this skirt a long time ago and I didn't realized I have it till today and I was like "what a coincidence!!! I can match it with my new bag "



Loving the bag and skirt!!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

Denim Selma working with me today.


----------



## AuntJulie

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure if they still sell it but I got it from Forever21.




Wow you look so cute in that skirt rocking the perfect handbag and great legs! You're gonna turn some heads today!  :$


----------



## houstonm2198

Sorry for the double post

Denim Selma working with me today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in Sapphire
View attachment 2601217

View attachment 2601218


----------



## Euromutt86

I'm so in love with this Selma.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Brought this itty bitty baby out today! The color is so gorgeous when the sun hits it!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> Brought this itty bitty baby out today! The color is so gorgeous when the sun hits it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601864



So cute I just got the black and luggage and this is one is on my next list ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so in love with this Selma.


Is this the black & white colorblock? I love that combo!


----------



## jazzyj1021

VajstaGurly said:


> So cute I just got the black and luggage and this is one is on my next list ...




You'll love it!


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this the black & white colorblock? I love that combo!



Yes, thank you. You're so kind.


----------



## Euromutt86

My mini red hamilton. Strawberry picking and riding bikes at the beach today!


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so in love with this Selma.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> Yes, thank you. You're so kind.


Love it! I LOVE black and white together on a handbag!


----------



## keishapie1973

My favorite for casual days....


----------



## Live It Up

First time out.


----------



## Sarah03

Live It Up said:


> First time out.




The leather on this bag is fantastic!


----------



## Live It Up

Sarah03 said:


> The leather on this bag is fantastic!


I know and it smells divine.  Structured bags are nice but I've seen this one in a comfortable slouch and I can't wait for mine to puddle up to me.


----------



## jess39

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my jet set e/w tote
> View attachment 2579526




I recently bought the N/S Tote and I havent ever seen a E/W tote in stores....what is the difference between the two?


----------



## keishapie1973

jess39 said:


> I recently bought the N/S Tote and I havent ever seen a E/W tote in stores....what is the difference between the two?



The e/w tote is smaller. I consider it the "medium" size Hamilton. It's my personal preference.....


----------



## vangiepuff

Mk jet set


----------



## AirJewels

vangiepuff said:


> Mk jet set



Love it!  I so wanted to buy this bag during the Macy's Friends and Family Sale because it was an amazing price but I ultimately decided I didn't need it.  Thanks for posting the pic so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## AirJewels

I'm carrying my new snake print Selma.


----------



## vangiepuff

AirJewels said:


> Love it!  I so wanted to buy this bag during the Macy's Friends and Family Sale because it was an amazing price but I ultimately decided I didn't need it.  Thanks for posting the pic so I can live vicariously through you!



lol I hear you. I don't need it either but I gave it some thought before buying and decided to just take the plunge.


----------



## lucydee

vangiepuff said:


> Mk jet set




Beautiful Tote!
I also thought about buying this tote during F&F but I have so many MK Totes I decided to buy the Slim Runway Watch instead.


P.S. I am hungry now and your goodies in the background make me want a snack 


Congrats & Enjoy your new tote!


----------



## vangiepuff

lucydee said:


> Beautiful Tote!
> I also thought about buying this tote during F&F but I have so many MK Totes I decided to buy the Slim Runway Watch instead.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am hungry now and your goodies in the background make me want a snack
> 
> 
> Congrats & Enjoy your new tote!



Lol. Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday!


Carried my Fulton to meet my sister for breakfast this morning.  Good company and good food!


----------



## houstonm2198

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Carried my Fulton to meet my sister for breakfast this morning.  Good company and good food!


She's pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty!





Thanks very much!


----------



## VajstaGurly

My Michael Kors Mini Hamilton ... So cute ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma ready to go shopping with sis. 
View attachment 2613111

View attachment 2613112


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma ready to go shopping with sis.
> View attachment 2613111
> 
> View attachment 2613112




So beautiful!  Don't you have a fuschia Hamilton as well?  

Gosh I must be a MK fangirl to know everyone else's handbag collection!  Lol


----------



## boeyshona

I finally brought my pretty luggage hamilton out


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma ready to go shopping with sis.
> View attachment 2613111
> 
> View attachment 2613112


Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> So beautiful! Don't you have a fuschia Hamilton as well?
> 
> Gosh I must be a MK fangirl to know everyone else's handbag collection! Lol


 
Thanks!  You are correct!  I also have a fuschia EW Hamilton.  I found the Selma on clearance at Dillards recently and she just had to come home with me, lol.  I have two MK bags in sapphire, too.  I absolutely adore that color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

boeyshona said:


> I finally brought my pretty luggage hamilton out


What a cute outfit and looks great w/ your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma ready to go shopping with sis.
> View attachment 2613111
> 
> View attachment 2613112


What a pretty color!! Love it!


----------



## acm1134

My large black dressy with gold hardware (:


----------



## francinederby

Wearing my new black Selma


----------



## LCHallWill

Hanging out w/ my Cedar Sophie today... Love this bag!


----------



## ubo22

francinederby said:


> View attachment 2617351
> 
> 
> Wearing my new black Selma


The black Selma looks great on you, hardware matches your watch, and bag color works well with your skintone!


----------



## francinederby

ubo22 said:


> The black Selma looks great on you, hardware matches your watch, and bag color works well with your skintone!




Thanks so much!


----------



## francinederby

I forgot to mention. Here's my blog post on my new Selma. Have a read if you're interested! http://francinederby.com/2014/05/finally-mine-the-michael-kors-selma-satchel/


----------



## ubo22

francinederby said:


> I forgot to mention. Here's my blog post on my new Selma. Have a read if you're interested! http://francinederby.com/2014/05/finally-mine-the-michael-kors-selma-satchel/


I just read your blog and love your decision making process.  You're very careful about your purchases, just like me.  I also decided on the plain Selma, but I ended up with 3 colors in one month!  However, I chose based on what would work best for various seasons and with my wardrobe.  I also got them all on sale (one way or another)!  I ended up with luggage, malachite, and sapphire and love them all.  You're going to get a lot of use out of your black Selma, just like your jet set travel tote.  Enjoy!


----------



## jazzyj1021

francinederby said:


> I forgot to mention. Here's my blog post on my new Selma. Have a read if you're interested! http://francinederby.com/2014/05/finally-mine-the-michael-kors-selma-satchel/




Enjoyed your post. Glad to know I'm not the only one who divides the price with how much I wear it. Haha


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


 


BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty color!! Love it!


 
Thanks y'all!  I absolutely love the color saturation of the MK saffiano bags.  And this fuschia just makes me smile.


----------



## francinederby

ubo22 said:


> I just read your blog and love your decision making process.  You're very careful about your purchases, just like me.  I also decided on the plain Selma, but I ended up with 3 colors in one month!  However, I chose based on what would work best for various seasons and with my wardrobe.  I also got them all on sale (one way or another)!  I ended up with luggage, malachite, and sapphire and love them all.  You're going to get a lot of use out of your black Selma, just like your jet set travel tote.  Enjoy!




Thanks for reading. Sounds like you have a great collection


----------



## francinederby

jazzyj1021 said:


> Enjoyed your post. Glad to know I'm not the only one who divides the price with how much I wear it. Haha




Haha, yes! Calculating cost per wear is so necessary. Thanks so much for reading


----------



## Euromutt86

francinederby said:


> Haha, yes! Calculating cost per wear is so necessary. Thanks so much for reading



Cute Blog Post!


----------



## francinederby

Euromutt86 said:


> Cute Blog Post!




Thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Still carrying my mini Hamilton ... I love her so so so much ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

VajstaGurly said:


> Still carrying my mini Hamilton ... I love her so so so much ...


Such a cute bag!


----------



## jazzyj1021

I've been carrying this beauty! Small Jet Set in Summer Blue. Such a beautiful color. Even my teenage brother likes the color.


----------



## AuntJulie

francinederby said:


> I forgot to mention. Here's my blog post on my new Selma. Have a read if you're interested! http://francinederby.com/2014/05/finally-mine-the-michael-kors-selma-satchel/



Very nice blog!  I loved it!


----------



## keishapie1973

It's raining but this saffiano beauty can handle it!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> It's raining but this saffiano beauty can handle it!!!
> View attachment 2618610




Gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

Bring it on rain!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I really wish we had a LIKE button we could click on for these posts!  Everyone's bags are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Euromutt86

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really wish we had a LIKE button we could click on for these posts!  Everyone's bags are just gorgeous!!



I know! I have always wanted that on here!


----------



## yuan dydas

It's stunning!  I have been thinking of getting a small summer bag from MK. can this bag hold up daily essentials?


----------



## Minkette

Michael Kors Large Dressy Tote in Luggage! Love at first sight!!!


----------



## Minkette

Here she is!


----------



## adesuwa1989

Euromutt86 said:


> I know! I have always wanted that on here!


yep there should be like button


----------



## unique_golden_r

jazzyj1021 said:


> I've been carrying this beauty! Small Jet Set in Summer Blue. Such a beautiful color. Even my teenage brother likes the color.
> View attachment 2618256




 great decision!!
And the pic is sooooo beautiful! With the sun rays


----------



## Euromutt86

The purse I wear religiously...My mini Pearl gray Selma.


----------



## indi3r4

This bag quickly becoming my fave!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Vanilla Mono
View attachment 2622174

View attachment 2622175


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in Luggage on the morning commute. 
View attachment 2624344

View attachment 2624345


----------



## acm1134

Taking this beaut out to the pool today (: navy/white stripe tote !


----------



## Minkette

Sapphire Sutton


----------



## inlovewbags

Hamilton! At the doctors waiting room...


----------



## iuvcoach

Minkette said:


> Sapphire Sutton




Love this bag.


----------



## iuvcoach

Med Sapphire Sutton, loving this bag. So light weight and the color is just amazing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in brown mono
View attachment 2629828


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying my mandarin top zip today!!!


----------



## amandah313

tauketula said:


> View attachment 2630036
> 
> 
> Carrying my mandarin top zip today!!!




So pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

Ms. Pearl Gray working with me today.


----------



## keishapie1973

amandah313 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Got my large mandarin Cynthia and I'm wearing dark denim capris with a navy shirt, so the Mandarin color really pops!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So many beautiful bags out and about lately!  I love them all.  My wish list grows every time I check this thread, lol.


----------



## Minkette

AuntJulie said:


> Got my large mandarin Cynthia and I'm wearing dark denim capris with a navy shirt, so the Mandarin color really pops!
> View attachment 2632395



Impressive! Also read that you were an engineer! Super impressive!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> Got my large mandarin Cynthia and I'm wearing dark denim capris with a navy shirt, so the Mandarin color really pops!
> View attachment 2632395




Congrats!!!! Mandarin is so pretty....


----------



## AuntJulie

Minkette said:


> Impressive! Also read that you were an engineer! Super impressive!!!




Aww thanks!  I graduated college 24 years ago, so I don't think much of it anymore, although I do wish there were more women engineers!  They tend to have much better attention to detail.


----------



## jane_swc

AuntJulie said:


> Got my large mandarin Cynthia and I'm wearing dark denim capris with a navy shirt, so the Mandarin color really pops!
> View attachment 2632395




Love your Cynthia in madarin color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Brown Mono on the morning commute. 
View attachment 2633469


----------



## Live It Up

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Pearl Gray working with me today.


Oh my...I LOVE that bag! Lucky you!


----------



## Live It Up

My large Harper in Sapphire, with silver hardware. I have her loaded to the gills!


----------



## Inferknight

My new large navy dressy/sutton tote. Got it for my engineering undergrad graduation and it's been my full time bag! Been using it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## jane_swc

Inferknight said:


> My new large navy dressy/sutton tote. Got it for my engineering undergrad graduation and it's been my full time bag! Been using it for 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634126





Nice bag! Luv it&#128525;


----------



## iuvcoach

Raspberry Sutton w her accessories


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My summer blue selma for two weeks now .  I am crazy about that bag and the color.


----------



## AuntJulie

Inferknight said:


> My new large navy dressy/sutton tote. Got it for my engineering undergrad graduation and it's been my full time bag! Been using it for 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634126




Congrats on the bag, but more importantly, the degree!  What kind of engineer are you?


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> Raspberry Sutton w her accessories




Gorgeous


----------



## iuvcoach

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## sparklemint

My Jet Set Tote, in Raspberry!  Tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, just got her!


----------



## Live It Up

iuvcoach said:


> Raspberry Sutton w her accessories


I love your bag and the color.


----------



## iuvcoach

Live It Up said:


> I love your bag and the color.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Raspberry Sutton w her accessories



Love it all!  Love this color.


----------



## Inferknight

AuntJulie said:


> Congrats on the bag, but more importantly, the degree!  What kind of engineer are you?




Civil and Environmental Engineering


----------



## AuntJulie

Inferknight said:


> Civil and Environmental Engineering



That's so awesome!  I bet your family is so proud of you!


----------



## AuntJulie

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2634348
> 
> 
> My Jet Set Tote, in Raspberry!  Tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, just got her!



So, so pretty!  I just love the raspberry color!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2634348
> 
> 
> My Jet Set Tote, in Raspberry!  Tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, just got her!




Love!!!!  Gorgeous bag, gorgeous color!!!  Post some modeling pics please!!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love it all!  Love this color.



Thanks


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Raspberry Sutton w her accessories




Love it all


----------



## unique_golden_r

MK Large Dressy Saffiano pearl grey / silver


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire. 
View attachment 2637048

View attachment 2637051


----------



## AuntJulie

Busy weekend working (blah) and going to graduations and grad parties (yay)!

Yesterday at one graduation, my palm green Cynthia worn with navy and Kelly green top:







Imminent departure to another grad party, my raspberry Hamilton worn with hot pink tee and "ripped" denim capris (meager attempt at reclaiming my lost youth lol - don't worry, my wobbly bits are sufficiently covered):



I'm so proud of 4 of my nieces & nephews (Hannah, Jackson, Logan, and Zach) graduating this year!

Twelve down and seven more to go!


----------



## Minkette

Black/grey color block Selma!


----------



## houstonm2198

Minkette said:


> Black/grey color block Selma!


Pretty


----------



## keishapie1973

unique_golden_r said:


> MK Large Dressy Saffiano pearl grey / silver




Beautiful!!! The Dressy is now my favorite MK style of bag.....


----------



## ilysukixD

AuntJulie said:


> Busy weekend working (blah) and going to graduations and grad parties (yay)!
> 
> Yesterday at one graduation, my palm green Cynthia worn with navy and Kelly green top:
> View attachment 2637059
> 
> img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/02/u2eby4ep.jpg
> Imminent departure to another grad party, my raspberry Hamilton worn with hot pink tee and "ripped" denim capris (meager attempt at reclaiming my lost youth lol - don't worry, my wobbly bits are sufficiently covered):
> View attachment 2637066
> 
> 
> I'm so proud of 4 of my nieces & nephews (Hannah, Jackson, Logan, and Zach) graduating this year!
> 
> Twelve down and seven more to go!



I'm in love with your Hamilton and I have been hunting the same bag in Macy's and I haven't it seen it online and in store


----------



## SoFloGirl

Minkette said:


> Black/grey color block Selma!


I've never seen this color combo before. I love it!


----------



## Minkette

SoFloGirl said:


> I've never seen this color combo before. I love it!


Thanks! I found it on clearance at Dillards for 230$ and decided to buy it as a gift to myself for finishing my Ph.D. program. It came out when the black/sapphire colorblock selma was released.


----------



## SoFloGirl

Minkette said:


> Thanks! I found it on clearance at Dillards for 230$ and decided to buy it as a gift to myself for finishing my Ph.D. program. It came out when the black/sapphire colorblock selma was released.


Great price! And congratulations on your accomplishment! Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## tnsweetness

Mandarin EW Hamilton


----------



## AuntJulie

ilysukixD said:


> I'm in love with your Hamilton and I have been hunting the same bag in Macy's and I haven't it seen it online and in store



Thank you. I ordered mine last month literally days before they sold out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Black/grey color block Selma!


Ooo I love that colorblock combo!


----------



## SillyShopper

ilysukixD said:


> I'm in love with your Hamilton and I have been hunting the same bag in Macy's and I haven't it seen it online and in store



Are you talking about the E/W Hamilton in raspberry?  Zappos has one left right now. Not on sale, but they have one.

Just found it on Dillard's site too.


----------



## Scooch

Weeks with my raspberry color block selma!


----------



## berrykisses

tnsweetness said:


> Mandarin EW Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2637441
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637442



 I love the mandarin color for the EW Hamilton. That style may be my next purchase!


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Mandarin EW Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2637441
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637442




Love your whole look! As usual of course


----------



## tnsweetness

berrykisses said:


> I love the mandarin color for the EW Hamilton. That style may be my next purchase!



Thank you!



paula3boys said:


> Love your whole look! As usual of course



Thanks Friend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Red Grommet Selma
View attachment 2637955

View attachment 2637956


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Red Grommet Selma
> View attachment 2637955
> 
> View attachment 2637956




I just want to play with your collection of purses and phone cases.  love both


----------



## avental

Gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## avental

Love the studs. ..I wish they still had studded selmas available. .


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Red Grommet Selma
> View attachment 2637955
> 
> View attachment 2637956




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> I just want to play with your collection of purses and phone cases.  love both


 
LOL, thanks girl! I have to admit that I have a blast playing with my bags and phone cases, lol.  I'm just a big kid, lol.



AuntJulie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Aww, how sweet.  Thanks so much!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for my NS Hamilton in Luggage (pebbled leather)  

View attachment 2641470

View attachment 2641471


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF!! Ending the work week with Violet Hamilton. 
View attachment 2642840

View attachment 2642841

View attachment 2642842


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Ending the work week with Violet Hamilton.
> View attachment 2642840
> 
> View attachment 2642841
> 
> View attachment 2642842


LOVE this color!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color!!


 
Me too!  I really like how saturated some of the brighter colors are on MK bags.  So intense and great for that pop of color.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

What bag don't you have? I so want to raid your purse closets and drawers! They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Red Grommet Selma
> View attachment 2637955
> 
> View attachment 2637956


Oh man, I love that bag!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  I really like how saturated some of the brighter colors are on MK bags.  So intense and great for that pop of color.


I just got a bag in sapphire - I LOVE the color, but the style isn't going to work for me so I'm returning it. I still have that color on my radar along with the new aqua. Ahhhh these bags and sales are killin' me! lol


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF!! Ending the work week with Violet Hamilton.
> View attachment 2642840
> 
> View attachment 2642841
> 
> View attachment 2642842


Love that color and your blouse!


----------



## middie girl

Scooch said:


> Weeks with my raspberry color block selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637567


Love this combination!


----------



## Live It Up

Today is Mandarin Selma day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Today is Mandarin Selma day!


The bag looks really good on you!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> The bag looks really good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## tnsweetness

Raspberry Hamilton


----------



## BeachBagGal

tnsweetness said:


> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2644168
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644172


So cute all pinked up! Miss Hamilton looks great on you!


----------



## Live It Up

tnsweetness said:


> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2644168
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644172



OMG!!! I love your closet!!  And your Hamilton and ensemble look terrific on you!


----------



## tnsweetness

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute all pinked up! Miss Hamilton looks great on you!





Live It Up said:


> OMG!!! I love your closet!!  And your Hamilton and ensemble look terrific on you!



Thanks Ladies! 
My closet is actually a third bedroom I turned into a closet...lol


----------



## Cahlee

My favorite!!
(Shh don't tell the others!)


----------



## laquidnunc

http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums...d-e6e9-4809-a2e6-c62f33b1f42f_zps52ae27a2.jpg

For quick shop today!


----------



## Live It Up

Cahlee said:


> My favorite!!
> (Shh don't tell the others!)
> View attachment 2644487


I have the same Vanilla bag in pebbled leather. I love it!!!


----------



## ubo22

Cahlee said:


> My favorite!!
> (Shh don't tell the others!)
> View attachment 2644487


Beautiful!  You're the light colored Hamilton bag queen!!!


----------



## Scooch

For the work week!


----------



## Cahlee

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  You're the light colored Hamilton bag queen!!!




Haha! Just a girl with an obsession!



Live It Up said:


> I have the same Vanilla bag in pebbled leather. I love it!!!



I have it in pebbled leather as well, I just love the vanilla color so much!


----------



## Carol LG

I'm wearing my 1st ever MK bag - the Camden satchel in black. Love this bag - the soft slouchy pebbled leather!


----------



## EllaViolette

Every day for work I use my large Hamilton tote in Luggage, it fits a lot!


----------



## houstonm2198

Carol LG said:


> I'm wearing my 1st ever MK bag - the Camden satchel in black. Love this bag - the soft slouchy pebbled leather!


Pretty!


----------



## Cahlee

EllaViolette said:


> Every day for work I use my large Hamilton tote in Luggage, it fits a lot!




Haha that's the bag I use for work too!


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2644168
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644172




Love your dress! Not from same place as others though right? You have amazing taste!


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> Love your dress! Not from same place as others though right? You have amazing taste!



Thanks Doll...
I got the dress at Cato.


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my large studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp.


----------



## acm1134

Dark dune Hamilton (:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Carol LG said:


> I'm wearing my 1st ever MK bag - the Camden satchel in black. Love this bag - the soft slouchy pebbled leather!


Very pretty!  (this kind of reminds me of a Coach Lindsey or Sophia)  



Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp.


Looks great on you! And now another Selma to add to my wish list, lol. 



acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2648422
> 
> 
> Dark dune Hamilton (:


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Love that color and your blouse!


 
Thank you!  So sweet! 

(just coming back to this thread and saw this - sorry)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Today is Mandarin Selma day!


Madarin looks great on you!  I love how you coordinate your bag and outfits. 



tnsweetness said:


> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2644168
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644172


Gorgeous as always, girl!  Loving the whole ensemble. 



Cahlee said:


> My favorite!!
> (Shh don't tell the others!)
> View attachment 2644487


 So pretty!  So light and fresh for spring and summer.



Scooch said:


> For the work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645321


 Pretty!  Love the classic black/white combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> What bag don't you have? I so want to raid your purse closets and drawers! They're all so gorgeous!


 I'm not sure if this is in repsonse to my posts - but if so - thank you for the sweet words! 



Live It Up said:


> Oh man, I love that bag!!!


Thanks!  Me too!



BeachBagGal said:


> I just got a bag in sapphire - I LOVE the color, but the style isn't going to work for me so I'm returning it. I still have that color on my radar along with the new aqua. Ahhhh these bags and sales are killin' me! lol


Sapphire is gorgeous - MK totally nailed so many of these colors - the saturation just makes them pop!


----------



## tnsweetness

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp.



Wow! What a stunner!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Madarin looks great on you!  I love how you coordinate your bag and outfits.


THANKS!! That's quite a compliment from someone who has mastered the art of coordinating ensembles!


----------



## Live It Up

tnsweetness said:


> Wow! What a stunner!


Thanks! It's a great bag to wear with jeans (which I do a LOT!)


----------



## keishapie1973

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out w/ my Cedar Sophie today... Love this bag!




Just got this bag in the mail today. The leather is so soft and the size is perfect. I love it.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2648422
> 
> 
> Dark dune Hamilton (:


Very nice!


----------



## unique_golden_r

Out with my MK Signatur Crossbody in perfect match with Jet Set Top-Zip Tote


----------



## Linz379

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum! Just wanted to say you all have some gorgeous bags! I have been thinking of getting an MK bag for a while, but am undecided on what to purchase. Looking through all your amazing pics, I'm sure I'll find the ideal one soon. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Live It Up

Linz379 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum! Just wanted to say you all have some gorgeous bags! I have been thinking of getting an MK bag for a while, but am undecided on what to purchase. Looking through all your amazing pics, I'm sure I'll find the ideal one soon. &#55357;&#56835;


:welcome2:


----------



## pinkfish5

Linz379 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum! Just wanted to say you all have some gorgeous bags! I have been thinking of getting an MK bag for a while, but am undecided on what to purchase. Looking through all your amazing pics, I'm sure I'll find the ideal one soon. &#65533;&#65533;



I'm new aswell! Looked around nonstop for a week and today I ordered a Selma!  Hope you will find your true match soon.


----------



## Live It Up

I'm carrying my Brooke Medium Tote in Summer Blue.  I LOVE all the Brooke medium totes!


----------



## Linz379

pinkfish5 said:


> I'm new aswell! Looked around nonstop for a week and today I ordered a Selma!  Hope you will find your true match soon.


I am on the verge of ordering the selma. I also like the selma messenger aswell! Too much choice  which colour selma did you order Pinkfish5.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MY EW Hamilton.. love this bag.


----------



## Teacher girl

I love my Pearl Gray Selma


----------



## Scooch

Teacher girl said:


> I love my Pearl Gray Selma




Just got this with the last F & F sale at Macy's! Love the color!


----------



## pinkfish5

Teacher girl said:


> I love my Pearl Gray Selma



So pretty!


----------



## Linz379

Teacher girl said:


> I love my Pearl Gray Selma


Love it.


----------



## Teacher girl

I know me too!! Such a great neutral and goes with everything!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Thank you!!


----------



## VintageLuvr

My large Grayson - goes with everything!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Navy Sophie. My newest love!!


----------



## Live It Up

Cheating today with my Coach small Phoebe in Midnight Oak.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Cheating today with my Coach small Phoebe in Midnight Oak.


That bag looks good on you!


----------



## iluvmc24

Live It Up said:


> Cheating today with my Coach small Phoebe in Midnight Oak.



LUV IT! just like mine! I used it today also!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> That bag looks good on you!


Thanks! 



iluvmc24 said:


> LUV IT! just like mine! I used it today also!


I guess Tuesday was Phoebe day.


----------



## iluvmc24

Live It Up said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I guess Tuesday was Phoebe day.



I believe it was!


----------



## keishapie1973

Casual day out with my Sophie in Cedar......


----------



## BeachBagGal

tauketula said:


> Casual day out with my Sophie in Cedar......
> 
> View attachment 2656312


Lovin' that bag with your outfit! Looks gooood! Cute shoes!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Lovin' that bag with your outfit! Looks gooood! Cute shoes!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Casual day out with my Sophie in Cedar......
> 
> View attachment 2656312


Love this!!! You know, I wasn't very interested in the Sophie until I saw your picture.  The bag and outfit looks fabulous!  The bag looks way more stylish in person than on the store shelves.  Definitely a winner!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Love this!!! You know, I wasn't very interested in the Sophie until I saw your picture.  The bag and outfit looks fabulous!  The bag looks way more stylish in person than on the store shelves.  Definitely a winner!!!



Thank you!!! I took a chance on the purchase because I really wanted a bag in "luggage" and this one went on sale. The gamble paid off because I love this bag and the leather. The silver hardware is a bonus....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Hamilton in Summer Blue
View attachment 2659894

View attachment 2659895


----------



## tiggycat

I don't know how to post pictures but I'm on vacation in Eastern Canada with my new (bought day before I left Toronto) Zip Top Jet Set Tote in Aqua Saffiano (I think it was only released a few days before I got one). 

It's literally the only designer bag I've seen for the past week - so glad I didn't bring my LV here!


----------



## johannamaria

Wearing my Mini Hamilton 2day
Watching the football game !!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> EW Hamilton in Summer Blue
> View attachment 2659894
> 
> View attachment 2659895


I love that summer blue!


----------



## Live It Up

Today I carried my EW Hamilton in Navy and wore my MK peasant blouse in Summer Blue.


----------



## bellevie0891

Scooch said:


> For the work week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645321




I absolutely adore the look of your tote!!


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> Casual day out with my Sophie in Cedar......
> 
> View attachment 2656312



Gorgeous! ALL of it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> Gorgeous! ALL of it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## neatrivers

This is my newest love!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma getting the love today. 
View attachment 2664736

View attachment 2664737


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2664736
> 
> View attachment 2664737




Soooo pretty!!! I need to get something in pink


----------



## Euromutt86

My Navy Hamilton


----------



## Teacher girl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2664736
> 
> View attachment 2664737


I love the fuschia selma!! So pretty!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton


Love the bag and your outfit!! Very cute!


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton




Love the whole look!!!


----------



## Linz379

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2664736
> 
> View attachment 2664737


 what a beautiful colour!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Today I carried my EW Hamilton in Navy and wore my MK peasant blouse in Summer Blue.


Love the Navy - and it looks great with your blouse, too. Love the whole ensemble.



neatrivers said:


> This is my newest love!!!!
> Pretty!  Love the brown mono.
> 
> View attachment 2664348


 


Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton


 Love the whole ensemble - looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> I love that summer blue!


Me too!  I got so many compliments on the color.



tonyaann said:


> Soooo pretty!!! I need to get something in pink


I love the fuschia, too.  MK really does the intense colors so well.  



Teacher girl said:


> I love the fuschia selma!! So pretty!!


 Me too!  Thanks!



Linz379 said:


> what a beautiful colour!


 Thanks!  It really is a pretty color - I loveit!


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2664736
> 
> View attachment 2664737




Looking fabulous! Very pretty


----------



## Cahlee

Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton




Loving the outfit. You look great!


----------



## lucydee

My Pearl Grey Large Dressy at the Hair Salon today.


----------



## bellevie0891

lucydee said:


> My Pearl Grey Large Dressy at the Hair Salon today.




Pretty!!!


----------



## lucydee

Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton




Love the bag and the outfit!
You look great and rocking that bag!


----------



## lucydee

tauketula said:


> Casual day out with my Sophie in Cedar......
> 
> View attachment 2656312




Another beautiful bag and goes with the outfit perfectly!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

lucydee said:


> My Pearl Grey Large Dressy at the Hair Salon today.




So pretty!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> My Navy Hamilton


Love the bag and cute outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Looking fabulous! Very pretty


 Why thank you!  So sweet!




lucydee said:


> My Pearl Grey Large Dressy at the Hair Salon today.


Love this color - so sophisticated and classy.


----------



## boscobaby

Michael kors monogram top zip tote... outlet version... is a nice tote to carry around... fits all my daily essentials like car keys... house keys ... wallet...mini ipad...


----------



## bellevie0891

My Medium Selma in navy!! It's THE perfect size for me!


----------



## acm1134

Took my summer blue selma out for date night (: sorry for the bad lighting !


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Took my summer blue selma out for date night (: sorry for the bad lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669419




Super cute!!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Took my summer blue selma out for date night (: sorry for the bad lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669419


Gorgeous!!!  Looks great with your print dress.


----------



## Linz379

acm1134 said:


> Took my summer blue selma out for date night (: sorry for the bad lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669419


Lovely!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Took my summer blue selma out for date night (: sorry for the bad lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669419



Cute!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Black Selma with silver Grommets, aka Biker Chick
View attachment 2669842

View attachment 2669843


----------



## cheidel

Carrying one of my favorites today, from the MK Astor Collection, which was my favorite MK Collection!  Purchased her in 2009 with the matching wallet in the luggage color and in black, and she still looks like new!!!


----------



## Teacher girl

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorites today, from the MK Astor Collection, which was my favorite MK Collection!  Purchased her in 2009 with the matching wallet in the luggage color and in black, and she still looks like new!!!


Love that bag!! I have it in black too!!


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Black Selma with silver Grommets, aka Biker Chick
> View attachment 2669842
> 
> View attachment 2669843




Loooove those grommets!!


----------



## cheidel

Teacher girl said:


> Love that bag!! I have it in black too!!


 
Great!  The Astor Collection was one of my favorite collections, wish he would bring it back!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for my Dillards extra clearance deal. 

Selma in summer blue/white. 
View attachment 2674517

View attachment 2674518

View attachment 2674519


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Dillards extra clearance deal.
> 
> Selma in summer blue/white.
> View attachment 2674517
> 
> View attachment 2674518
> 
> View attachment 2674519


Pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorites today, from the MK Astor Collection, which was my favorite MK Collection!  Purchased her in 2009 with the matching wallet in the luggage color and in black, and she still looks like new!!!


Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorites today, from the MK Astor Collection, which was my favorite MK Collection!  Purchased her in 2009 with the matching wallet in the luggage color and in black, and she still looks like new!!!


Love this


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium navy Selma still  loving her until my medium Sutton gets here!


----------



## tnsweetness

Sapphire Selma


----------



## bellevie0891

tnsweetness said:


> Sapphire Selma
> 
> View attachment 2675080



So dang pretty! Sapphire has got to be my absolute fav MK color


----------



## houstonm2198

tnsweetness said:


> Sapphire Selma
> 
> View attachment 2675080


Gorgeous!


----------



## tnsweetness

tonyaann said:


> So dang pretty! Sapphire has got to be my absolute fav MK color





houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks Ladies...it is a gorgeous color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Sapphire Selma
> 
> View attachment 2675080



Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin.


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Dillards extra clearance deal.
> 
> Selma in summer blue/white.
> View attachment 2674517
> 
> View attachment 2674518
> 
> View attachment 2674519


Very pretty, enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this





Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## cheidel

tnsweetness said:


> Sapphire Selma
> 
> View attachment 2675080


Gorgeous!


----------



## acm1134

Switched out to this beauty today (:


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2675786
> 
> 
> Switched out to this beauty today (:




That pink!!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## bellevie0891

I've been using my Selma Mini Messenger in Navy all day. We are out of town at a cherry festival and it's been perfect for just carrying the essentials! Lightweight, easy to wear cross body, but still so cute and stylish. 

I hesitated to buy this bag, but the price won me over (on clearance and sale!).... Sooo glad I got it!


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> Medium navy Selma still  loving her until my medium Sutton gets here!


Love this. This is my fav colour selma. Looks great on you.


----------



## cindy_975

Been using this bag all week..Red for July 4


----------



## bellevie0891

Linz379 said:


> Love this. This is my fav colour selma. Looks great on you.




Thanks!! I wasn't sure about navy when I first saw it, but I LOVE it now


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Sapphire Sutton! &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sapphire Sutton! &#128153;&#128153;


Glad you finally acquired the medium!


----------



## Shanelle87

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorites today, from the MK Astor Collection, which was my favorite MK Collection!  Purchased her in 2009 with the matching wallet in the luggage color and in black, and she still looks like new!!!


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Soft leather Hamilton in luggage, scored it on the clearance table a few months ago. Love this bag!


----------



## Live It Up

Oh, Susannah!


----------



## lala76

Today, I only carried my luggage saffiano coin pouch/key ring. I never realized how much I would use and love this little thing! I keep my driver's license, debit card, insurance card and little cash in it. So nice to just grab and go


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

EW Sapphire Hamilton
View attachment 2679463

View attachment 2679465

View attachment 2679468


----------



## Teacher girl

lala76 said:


> Today, I only carried my luggage saffiano coin pouch/key ring. I never realized how much I would use and love this little thing! I keep my driver's license, debit card, insurance card and little cash in it. So nice to just grab and go
> View attachment 2679203


Cute!!


----------



## Linz379

Live It Up said:


> Oh, Susannah!


Lovely!


----------



## Jing77

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Violet EW Hamilton. Another color that makes me happy.
> View attachment 2600012


Gorgeous color!


----------



## missmandymarie

Carried my MK tote today! (I don't know the style name, I found it at TJ Maxx recently and it wasn't on the tag....Jet Set maybe?) I love this color in spring and summer


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I am wearing my beautiful Fuchsia Jet Set Travel Tote, with my large wallet from MK in same color. Love them !


----------



## sunblock

Wore my new scarlet sutton today medium size


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Wore my new scarlet sutton today medium size


Is that in patent leather or saffiano ?


----------



## sunblock

Its saffiano not patent just has a shine to it


----------



## ralewi

MK Hobo





http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/ralewi/MK.jpg


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Is that in patent leather or saffiano ?




Love it!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Sapphire Sutton... Still. I cannot get enough of this bag. Love the color!! It's totally not one I would have normally chosen... Thanks for persuading me to buy it ladies!


----------



## designer.deals

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sapphire Sutton... Still. I cannot get enough of this bag. Love the color!! It's totally not one I would have normally chosen... Thanks for persuading me to buy it ladies!




I want it now lol


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sapphire Sutton... Still. I cannot get enough of this bag. Love the color!! It's totally not one I would have normally chosen... Thanks for persuading me to buy it ladies!


Amazing colour!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sapphire Sutton... Still. I cannot get enough of this bag. Love the color!! It's totally not one I would have normally chosen... Thanks for persuading me to buy it ladies!


Beautiful!  The medium looks great on you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Love that sapphire color! Looks great on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

And another... Just be cause I keep walking by mirrors today and admiring the crap out of the Sapphire Sutton!


----------



## bellevie0891

And thank you guys for the sweet comments!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Medium Sapphire Sutton... Still. I cannot get enough of this bag. Love the color!! It's totally not one I would have normally chosen... Thanks for persuading me to buy it ladies!


Love that color!!!! Love it w/ your black & white outfit! Such a pretty pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> And another... Just be cause I keep walking by mirrors today and admiring the crap out of the Sapphire Sutton!


You make me wanna have this bag in my life! lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Now this one is on my "must have" list


----------



## sunblock

Love it mine should be on its way soon naughty


----------



## bellevie0891

I now want it in pink too


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> i now want it in pink too :d



do it


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> do it



I'm having a tough time justifying two of the same bag... and another bag purchase... and finding one


----------



## runningllqq

lala76 said:


> Today, I only carried my luggage saffiano coin pouch/key ring. I never realized how much I would use and love this little thing! I keep my driver's license, debit card, insurance card and little cash in it. So nice to just grab and go
> View attachment 2679203


Go tigers and great pouch! I live in Clemson too. The world is so small !!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I'm having a tough time justifying two of the same bag... and another bag purchase... and finding one



You mean two suttons? dont i have 3 suttons now there diff colours


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> You mean two suttons? dont i have 3 suttons now there diff colours




I try to be a minimalist... Key words there *try to* lol. 

Plus I've bought my whole stash in a short period of time. 

Plus I'm having a heard time finding a Medium Sutton in Raspberry... And now I'm debating between the another Sutton or possibly another Med. Selma... 

I just *need* something Raspberry!!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> I try to be a minimalist... Key words there *try to* lol.
> 
> Plus I've bought my whole stash in a short period of time.
> 
> Plus I'm having a heard time finding a Medium Sutton in Raspberry... And now I'm debating between the another Sutton or possibly another Med. Selma...
> 
> I just *need* something Raspberry!!



Look on avenue k thats where i got mine from. Thats what i did bought too many in a short space of time think it was 5 woops.


----------



## September24

runningllqq said:


> Go tigers and great pouch! I live in Clemson too. The world is so small !!





uh oh, I say go Gamecocks! DD graduated from there. Could be war LOL We have many friends who are purple and orange fans!


----------



## bellevie0891

Finally! My Large Black Selma &#128156;

Excuse the bad selfie... Someone was walking into the bathroom while I was trying to get a decent modeling picture lol.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

The lovely miss hamilton e/w with her new homemade decoration.


----------



## aegisshi

Haven't used her in quite some time. Large Jet Set Striped travel tote in summer blue & white accompanying me to work today


----------



## bellevie0891

[Q UOTE=aegisshi;27104302]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2689626

Haven't used her in quite some time. Large Jet Set Striped travel tote in summer blue & white accompanying me to work today [/QUOTE]


Absolutely LOVE those stripes & colors!


----------



## aegisshi

tonyaann said:


> Absolutely LOVE those stripes & colors!




Thank you!

I saw the wristlet wallet on Instagram first and was going to buy it even though I don't do well with zip around wallets just because I love the colors, but then I saw the tote later and ordered immediately! Love this bag to pieces. One of my favorite MK's


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Black Selma! LOVE IT!


----------



## ubo22

My large tricolor center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton.  Just carried her for the first time today and love her to pieces!  This is such a great spring/summer pick me up bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> My large tricolor center stripe navy/white/luggage Sutton.  Just carried her for the first time today and love her to pieces!  This is such a great spring/summer pick me up bag.



So pretty!!!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Love my new bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Large Black Selma! LOVE IT!


So cute! Love your bag with the denim jacket!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!!!


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> Large Black Selma! LOVE IT!


Gorgeous. Very stylish. Love you denim jacket too.


----------



## bellevie0891

Thanks a bunch ladies! All I kept thinking the whole day is how cute a Raspberry bag would have looked with the outfit


----------



## lolaspassion

My white Selma enjoying the wine tasting view


----------



## BeachBagGal

lolaspassion said:


> My white Selma enjoying the wine tasting view


Love! Lucky bag!


----------



## lolaspassion

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! Lucky bag!



Thank you


----------



## acm1134

Sorry for the flash ! Just got this baby in the other day so I started using her today and I am in love !! This is my first time using a pebbled leather bag. All my other bags are saffiano.


----------



## amandah313

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2694352
> 
> 
> Sorry for the flash ! Just got this baby in the other day so I started using her today and I am in love !! This is my first time using a pebbled leather bag. All my other bags are saffiano.




Looks great on you! Love the pebbled leather!


----------



## lala76

runningllqq said:


> Go tigers and great pouch! I live in Clemson too. The world is so small !!


Yay!! Go Tigers!


----------



## lala76

tonyaann said:


> Finally! My Large Black Selma &#128156;
> 
> Excuse the bad selfie... Someone was walking into the bathroom while I was trying to get a decent modeling picture lol.


Love the black! You are so cute!


----------



## Teacher girl

I took my medium selma messenger to the zoo today! I love this bag!!


----------



## bellevie0891

lala76 said:


> Love the black! You are so cute!




Thank you! I've been feeling frumpy the last couple days... That comment made my day


----------



## bellevie0891

Teacher girl said:


> I took my medium selma messenger to the zoo today! I love this bag!!




Love it! I think this size is going to be my next purchase.


----------



## Linz379

Teacher girl said:


> I took my medium selma messenger to the zoo today! I love this bag!!


Love this!


----------



## Teacher girl

tonyaann said:


> Love it! I think this size is going to be my next purchase.


Thanks! The size is great holds more than you think!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Linz379 said:


> Love this!


Thanks!,


----------



## Pinkalicious

lolaspassion said:


> My white Selma enjoying the wine tasting view



ahh love the white selma!!


----------



## coivcte

Saw a Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Powder Blu for sale online.
Had anyone got this bag? If so, could you please post a mod pic?
Any feedback and review of this style and colour is much appreciated.
Since the colour is discontinued, I have not seen it in person. Therefore difficult to make a decision.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teacher girl said:


> I took my medium selma messenger to the zoo today! I love this bag!!


I have this same bag and love it! Don't you just love those grommets?!?! Especially on black!


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Teacher girl

BeachBagGal said:


> I have this same bag and love it! Don't you just love those grommets?!?! Especially on black!


Yes!! I love this bag and the grommets look awesome on the black!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sunblock said:


>


Lookin' good with your new beauty!


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Hamilton Messenger.


----------



## Teacher girl

tonyaann said:


> Large Hamilton Messenger.


Cute!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Moved back into my large selma in pearl gray after using my selma messenger this weekend! I absolutely love my gray selma!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Fuschia Selma


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Large Fuschia Selma


Ooo love that pink! Looks great on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love that pink! Looks great on you!




Thank you


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> Large Fuschia Selma


What a lovely colour! Beautiful. Looks great on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

Linz379 said:


> What a lovely colour! Beautiful. Looks great on you!




Thank you!!


----------



## acm1134




----------



## sunblock




----------



## sunblock

this ones from today other was yesterday forgot to post


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been carrying my Sophie in Cedar nonstop for about two weeks. Love this bag!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Casual Friday at work


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2705912




So pretty!!


----------



## SillyShopper

I know this is supposed to be all about the bag, but I love your skirt!





tonyaann said:


> Casual Friday at work


----------



## BeachBagGal

sunblock said:


> this ones from today other was yesterday forgot to post


So cute - love it with your dress!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Casual Friday at work


Love that sapphire! Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sunblock said:


>


Pink looks great with your dress!


----------



## sunblock

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute - love it with your dress!



Thanks


----------



## sunblock

BeachBagGal said:


> Pink looks great with your dress!



Thanks


----------



## bellevie0891

SillyShopper said:


> I know this is supposed to be all about the bag, but I love your skirt!



Thanks!!! Target


----------



## bellevie0891

sunblock said:


> this ones from today other was yesterday forgot to post



Cute!! Love seeing your all your mod pics on IG


----------



## SillyShopper

tonyaann said:


> Thanks!!! Target







Oh, that's dangerous to know.  I've fallen in love with all the stripes this year and went a bit crazy with getting skirts and dresses in that pattern. My wardrobe looks like I broke out of jail!


----------



## sunblock

tonyaann said:


> Cute!! Love seeing your all your mod pics on IG



heheh thanks


----------



## ley2

tonyaann said:


> Casual Friday at work



Gorgeous! Is that saphire or cadet blue or electric blue?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, aka Sophisticated  Biker Chick
View attachment 2708713

View attachment 2708715


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, aka Sophisticated  Biker Chick
> View attachment 2708713
> 
> View attachment 2708715




Love it!


----------



## Linz379

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, aka Sophisticated  Biker Chick
> View attachment 2708713
> 
> View attachment 2708715


Lovely!


----------



## Teacher girl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, aka Sophisticated  Biker Chick
> View attachment 2708713
> 
> View attachment 2708715


Lover pearl gray selma!


----------



## keishapie1973

sunblock said:


> this ones from today other was yesterday forgot to post



Love the whole look!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

I used my large vanilla NS Hamilton tote w/sh today


----------



## acm1134

Took my navy grommet selma out today (:


----------



## sunblock

wow thats gorgeous love the grommets


----------



## paula3boys

Sapphire jet set tote


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Took my navy grommet selma out today (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710778



Love that striped wallet and your sandals! And of course the grommet Selma too!!


----------



## Teacher girl

acm1134 said:


> Took my navy grommet selma out today (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710778


Love it all! Very cute!


----------



## Teacher girl

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2711175
> 
> Sapphire jet set tote


Very pretty! Love that blue!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy for the very first time! Accompanied by my favourite  Navy IGIGI dress


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy for the very first time! Accompanied by my favourite  Navy IGIGI dress


Beautiful bag and dress!


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Fuschia Selma for casual Friday


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Large Fuschia Selma for casual Friday


Love the pop of color against your outfit!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful bag and dress!



Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my gorgeous Hamilton NS in Navy for the very first time! Accompanied by my favourite  Navy IGIGI dress


Looks nice together!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Large Fuschia Selma for casual Friday


Cute - love that pink!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks nice together!



Thanks!


----------



## Lexic4

tonyaann said:


> Large Fuschia Selma for casual Friday


Love this!


----------



## Teacher girl

Just got this today! Large sutton dressy tote


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Teacher girl said:


> Just got this today! Large sutton dressy tote



Love it! Looks great!


----------



## zaara10

MK charm tassel hobo in luggage:


----------



## Teacher girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love it! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Linz379

zaara10 said:


> MK charm tassel hobo in luggage:
> View attachment 2713306


Love this


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teacher girl said:


> Just got this today! Large sutton dressy tote


So pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

zaara10 said:


> MK charm tassel hobo in luggage:
> View attachment 2713306



NICE! I love the gold hardware against luggage.


----------



## keishapie1973

zaara10 said:


> MK charm tassel hobo in luggage:
> View attachment 2713306


Pretty!!!


----------



## zaara10

Linz379 said:


> Love this







tonyaann said:


> NICE! I love the gold hardware against luggage.







tauketula said:


> Pretty!!!




Thanks! I love it & have it in black too  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jeep317

zaara10 said:


> MK charm tassel hobo in luggage:
> View attachment 2713306



I have been wanting something in luggage, and this is it. I need this bag!


----------



## jeep317

Today it's the Rehearsal in purple. I bought this pre-loved, but I may have to rehome it too:





Beautiful color, silver hardware, made in Italy but she's beastly heavy & quite sloppy.


----------



## alikatnz

Today I'm carrying my Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Raspberry (With a Kate Spade purse). I love this colour, and this bag. If I could buy Michael Kors here in NZ, I would probably buy this bag in every single colour. 

I recently got back from the USA where I had ordered this off Nordstrom along with a Hamilton EW Satchel in Black and then I picked up a Multifunction Tote from the Caesars Palace Boutique on sale which I use two days a week for university! 

I came back from my USA trip with a total of 9 handbags packed into my luggage. I miss the shopping. Almost made it 10 bags, but ran out of money! LOL!

flickr.com/photos/alikat2k/14715216569


----------



## keishapie1973

My new Hamilton in Dark Dune!!!!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> My new Hamilton in Dark Dune!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2720025


Love the mod shot!


----------



## icerain303

tauketula said:


> My new Hamilton in Dark Dune!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2720025




super gorgeous you and the bag both! jealous, LOVE the color of your hamilton!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Love the mod shot!




Thank you!!!! &#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

icerain303 said:


> super gorgeous you and the bag both! jealous, LOVE the color of your hamilton!!




You are so kind. Thank you so much!!!! &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

tauketula said:


> My new Hamilton in Dark Dune!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2720025


Sooo cute - love your whole look!


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> My new Hamilton in Dark Dune!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2720025




Gorgeous!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo cute - love your whole look!




Thanks!!!! &#128512;


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you!!!! &#128522;


----------



## ilysukixD

Totally forgot I have this on my shelves, I have been wear my powder blue jewel selma for months >.<"


----------



## gratefulgirl

This is my first time posting. I absolutely love purses, but I'm restricted because of my job's uniform regulations. This is my work bag... found this one on clearance at Dillards and it is perfect for work.


----------



## bellevie0891

gratefulgirl said:


> This is my first time posting. I absolutely love purses, but I'm restricted because of my job's uniform regulations. This is my work bag... found this one on clearance at Dillards and it is perfect for work.




You can't go wrong with black though. Super classy


----------



## Miss Krys

gratefulgirl said:


> This is my first time posting. I absolutely love purses, but I'm restricted because of my job's uniform regulations. This is my work bag... found this one on clearance at Dillards and it is perfect for work.


You can never go wrong with a black tote.  If you want to dress it up a bit when off work then you can use hair ribbons, bows, bag charms, etc.. to give it more character.


----------



## Linz379

gratefulgirl said:


> This is my first time posting. I absolutely love purses, but I'm restricted because of my job's uniform regulations. This is my work bag... found this one on clearance at Dillards and it is perfect for work.


Love this!


----------



## Teacher girl

gratefulgirl said:


> This is my first time posting. I absolutely love purses, but I'm restricted because of my job's uniform regulations. This is my work bag... found this one on clearance at Dillards and it is perfect for work.


I just bought the same bag in fuchsia. I love how much it holds!! I love the color!! I probably would have got black or pearl gray if I didn't already have them in the selma. How do you like yours?


----------



## Teacher girl

Fuschia e/w tote


----------



## bellevie0891

Teacher girl said:


> Fuschia e/w tote



Love Fuschia!!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Teacher girl said:


> I just bought the same bag in fuchsia. I love how much it holds!! I love the color!! I probably would have got black or pearl gray if I didn't already have them in the selma. How do you like yours?



That is a beautiful color. I love my black tote, but I yearn  for a colored bag. I may get one this fall for after hours.


----------



## alikatnz

Today I'm carrying my MK Multifunction Signature Tote - I've been at college for six hours and carry my Macbook, iPad, iPhone, mouse, calculator, notebook, Kate Spade purse, Coach Wristlet with iPhone/iPad charge cable & spare batteries for mouse, voice recorder, laptop charger, Marc Jacobs makeup purse headphones. It weighs a TONNE!

I need a shoulder massage.


----------



## babysunshine

Michael Kors Hamilton  Specchio Coffee Large NS tote which is my current workbag.


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton  Specchio Coffee Large NS tote which is my current workbag.


The N/S Specchio Coffee Hamilton Tote is a beautiful bag.  My favorite color in the specchio series.  Is it a good workbag for you?  I just purchased a N/S Dark Dune Hamilton Tote and plan to use it for work travel and days when I must carry "the kitchen sink" around.


----------



## babysunshine

Yes it is very convenient to take things in and out, and has a lot of room for all the work essentials. Hope you enjoy your Hamilton whether at work or other occasions !


----------



## AMLoveBags

Not even 24 hours old.  Love it!


----------



## Minkette

AMLoveBags said:


> Not even 24 hours old.  Love it!


Gorgeous! They have that bag on sale at my local dillards!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous! They have that bag on sale at my local dillards!



That's where I got it!  Only $160!


----------



## Minkette

Sweet deal!!!!


----------



## jeep317

AMLoveBags said:


> That's where I got it!  Only $160!



I'd buy that for $160 but no Dillard's in PA


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Selma Messenger in black today. Such a great little crossbody!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hamilton NS in dark dune.......&#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> Hamilton NS in dark dune.......&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728136




Very pretty! Love your dress too!!


----------



## neatrivers

My new favorite bag for work is the MK jet set multi-function satchel


----------



## melissatrv

My new Deep Pink Sutton!!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> Very pretty! Love your dress too!!




Thank you!!!! &#128056;


----------



## southernbelle82

tauketula said:


> Hamilton NS in dark dune.......&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2728136




Wow!!! Your entire outfit looks amazing, especially your hami!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow!!! Your entire outfit looks amazing, especially your hami!!!!




Thank you!!! It's funny because I tried on a Hamilton NS before and thought it was way too big. I really like this one probably because I love the color.... &#128515;


----------



## carterazo

push lock satchel in green


----------



## neatrivers

Still carrying the Jet Set Mutlifunction Satchel


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My Fuchsia Jet Set came with me again today! This has been my go to bag on a daily basis since buying it this summer. Use it for work as well. I was worried that I wouldn't use it as much, but I use it way more often than my Hamilton NS and my dark dune Jet Set. I'll probably use those two more during the fall.


----------



## Minkette

N/S Hamilton Tote


----------



## southernbelle82

got my dark dune hami


----------



## bellevie0891

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2731220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my dark dune hami



So pretty! I think the Hamilton is the perfect bag for Dark Dune... the extra hardware really gives it that extra pop


----------



## ArmyWife12

My new MK Camo Jet Set tote that my hubby surprised me with!! &#10084;


----------



## Minkette

Large Black Selma with Silver Hardware..  having a study session along with my diagnostic manual as I prep for my exam for my psychology license (which is next week.... Eeeek!).


----------



## Minkette

Lets try that attachment again!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Large Black Selma with Silver Hardware..  having a study session along with my diagnostic manual as I prep for my exam for my psychology license (which is next week.... Eeeek!).





Minkette said:


> Lets try that attachment again!


 Love!


----------



## Teacher girl

ArmyWife12 said:


> My new MK Camo Jet Set tote that my hubby surprised me with!! &#10084;


Cute!!!


----------



## Teacher girl

Minkette said:


> Lets try that attachment again!


Twins!! Love the black with silver!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Lets try that attachment again!




Where is black with silver?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Where is black with silver?


Right now they have the large black Selma with silver hardware at Overstock.  (Minkette mentioned this in another thread.)


----------



## Minkette

Thanks everyone! Not too good at quoting everyone via my cell but very much appreciate the kind words!


----------



## acm1134

Using the last of my bright colored bags because fall is right around the corner


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Using the last of my bright colored bags because fall is right around the corner
> 
> View attachment 2734112




Where did you bought I saw this on the last call site for only $180 something but macys is selling it for $280 I don't understand why there such a huge price differences


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Using the last of my bright colored bags because fall is right around the corner
> 
> View attachment 2734112




Does your bag get easily dirty because every white bag I see in the store is scuffed with black marks...


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Does your bag get easily dirty because every white bag I see in the store is scuffed with black marks...


I bought mine from Bloomingdales a couple months ago when it went on sale and I believe I got it for around $180. I baby my bags so if I ever see a scuff or mark I immediately clean it off !! So far no issues


----------



## Teacher girl

paula3boys said:


> Where is black with silver?


I ordered my black with silver at dillards.com in June.


----------



## ilysukixD

Small travel satchel in fuchsia with matching wallet!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> Small travel satchel in fuchsia with matching wallet!!!
> View attachment 2736585




So cute!


----------



## coivcte

In love......


----------



## southernbelle82

I'm proud to say that I'm currently carrying my raspberry hamilton that I found this past Friday!


----------



## sandyclaws

acm1134 said:


> Using the last of my bright colored bags because fall is right around the corner
> 
> View attachment 2734112


 goodness!! that bag is just stunning and so classy!



ilysukixD said:


> Small travel satchel in fuchsia with matching wallet!!!
> View attachment 2736585


 PINK!!!!!!! love it


coivcte said:


> In love......


amazing!! love colors


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> In love......


Love, love, love, love.       Did I mention that I love everything pictured? LOL.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Love, love, love, love.       Did I mention that I love everything pictured? LOL.



Oh ubo22, you are so kind. I learnt a lot from you through this forum. So thank you!


----------



## vangiepuff

Its been posted already but ill post again. My hamilton


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Oh ubo22, you are so kind. I learnt a lot from you through this forum. So thank you!


Kind words...you're welcome!


----------



## ubo22

vangiepuff said:


> Its been posted already but ill post again. My hamilton


So pretty.


----------



## vangiepuff

ubo22 said:


> So pretty.



thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Linz379 said:


> Lovely!





Teacher girl said:


> Lover pearl gray selma!





Thank you so much ladies! 


(I am so far behind on reading all the forums and commenting.  My apologies for responding so late.)


----------



## ubo22

I carried my dark dune Hamilton tote today!  OMG, I love this bag!  How did I not discover the N/S Hamilton tote before this?  Even with all my stuff in it, I still have plenty of room for more, which never has happened to me before.  LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi there!  It's been a little while since I've posted any of my MK bags. I've gotten a bit lazy I think. 

But today I wanted to share this lovely who is joining me today. 

Red Selma with Grommets. A Bonanza find that I'm so glad I got. 

View attachment 2738693


----------



## sandyclaws

vangiepuff said:


> Its been posted already but ill post again. My hamilton


 stunning!! i saw this next to the Selma last Friday and i couldn't help but pick it up!! soooooo pretty  


ubo22 said:


> I carried my dark dune Hamilton tote today!  OMG, I love this bag!  How did I not discover the N/S Hamilton tote before this?  Even with all my stuff in it, I still have plenty of room for more, which never has happened to me before.  LOL.


what a great neutral bag!! i'm sure you look amazing carrying that bag all day 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi there!  It's been a little while since I've posted any of my MK bags. I've gotten a bit lazy I think.
> 
> But today I wanted to share this lovely who is joining me today.
> 
> Red Selma with Grommets. A Bonanza find that I'm so glad I got.
> 
> View attachment 2738693


 ahhhhhhhhhhh i love the fur ball and the color is just HOT!! love the red and the grommets are so edgy....could see this looking good with some leopard


----------



## ubo22

sandyclaws said:


> what a great neutral bag!! i'm sure you look amazing carrying that bag all day


Thank you.  Dark dune is such a great year-round, neutral color.  Goes with practically everything.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I carried my dark dune Hamilton tote today!  OMG, I love this bag!  How did I not discover the N/S Hamilton tote before this?  Even with all my stuff in it, I still have plenty of room for more, which never has happened to me before.  LOL.



Beautiful!!! You finally got a chance to carry her. I tried the ns Hamilton before but thought it was too big. Now, I love it.......


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!! You finally got a chance to carry her. I tried the ns Hamilton before but thought it was too big. Now, I love it.......


No bag is ever too big for me to carry.    However, at the beginning of the day, I thought it was too heavy with all my stuff, but then I must have got used to it because, by the end of the day, I didn't even notice the weight.  I know when I do have to fill it with files, laptop, etc. that I will need to use the shoulder strap, but it is totally comfortable with the shoulder strap and looks really nice with the chain strap hardware when carried that way, in my opinion.


----------



## vangiepuff

sandyclaws said:


> stunning!! i saw this next to the Selma last Friday and i couldn't help but pick it up!! soooooo pretty
> 
> what a great neutral bag!! i'm sure you look amazing carrying that bag all day
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhh i love the fur ball and the color is just HOT!! love the red and the grommets are so edgy....could see this looking good with some leopard



thanks


----------



## Teacher girl

Carrying my medium Selma messanger this weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teacher girl said:


> Carrying my medium Selma messanger this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742325


Twins! I love the silver grommets on the black!


----------



## Apelila

She is the winner all month long my beloved MK Hamilton Saffiano still looking good after 3years and the soft leather is perfect


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> She is the winner all month long my beloved MK Hamilton Saffiano still looking good after 3years and the soft leather is perfect


Is this saffiano leather that has softened over the past 3 years of use?  Or is it regular leather that still looks great after 3 years?


----------



## Apelila

ubo22 said:


> Is this saffiano leather that has softened over the past 3 years of use?  Or is it regular leather that still looks great after 3 years?



Saffiano leather that look good /excellent after 3years


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> Saffiano leather that look good /excellent after 3years


Wow.  So glad to hear that saffiano leather softens up a bit over time, but still looks this great, as well.  Most all of my MK bags are saffiano leather, so I have great things to look forward to.  Thanks again for the picture.


----------



## Apelila

ubo22 said:


> Wow.  So glad to hear that saffiano leather softens up a bit over time, but still looks this great, as well.  Most all of my MK bags are saffiano leather, so I have great things to look forward to.  Thanks again for the picture.


Omg..I'm so sorry to give you the wrong discription I got the Hamilton Satchel..lol I 've been reading so much here in TPF and I always read about Saffiano, but yeah mine is the soft leather which I preffer over Saffiano.


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> Omg..I'm so sorry to give you the wrong discription I got the Hamilton Satchel..lol I 've been reading so much here in TPF and I always read about Saffiano, but yeah mine is the soft leather which I preffer over Saffiano.


LOL.  I thought it looked like regular, soft leather and not saffiano leather.  Well, it still looks great after 3 years!


----------



## Apelila

ubo22 said:


> LOL.  I thought it looked like regular, soft leather and not saffiano leather.  Well, it still looks great after 3 years!



Sorry girl I gave you a wrong info, this is what happened after hours of browsing and reading about bag lol


----------



## coivcte

Never a fan of the colour orange or red but somehow I fell in love with Mandarin.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick
View attachment 2745316


----------



## ubo22

I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!


----------



## southernbelle82

. Still using my lovely raspberry hamilton.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!



Unique and elegant.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Unique and elegant.


Thank you.  Malachite is not a color you see too often, which is why I love carrying it.  No one else seems to have this color right now.


----------



## Linz379

ubo22 said:


> I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!


Beautiful. Love the colour


----------



## ubo22

Linz379 said:


> Beautiful. Love the colour


----------



## B_girl_

Currently using my new hamilton!!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Currently using my new hamilton!!


Very pretty!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!! You finally got a chance to carry her. I tried the ns Hamilton before but thought it was too big. Now, I love it.......


The N/S Hamilton looks great on you!  No worries about it being too big.


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> Currently using my new hamilton!!



Pretty!!


----------



## B_girl_

Using my pink MK Jet set tote today


----------



## acm1134

My N/S Selma Stud in Mandarin


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> My N/S Selma Stud in Mandarin


Pretty! Love that pop of color!!


----------



## SummerFlower

acm1134 said:


> My N/S Selma Stud in Mandarin




So pretty! I have the same bag, cannot wait to take her out for the first time!


----------



## Shanelle87

acm1134 said:


> My N/S Selma Stud in Mandarin


I have the same bag as well!!! I haven't brought this one out all year...but seeing yours has made me miss mines. . lol!!!


----------



## B_girl_

Vintage Yellow MK tote, with my new matching MK wallet


----------



## Norwegian Girl

B_girl_ said:


> Currently using my new hamilton!!



Beautiful bag!! The Hamilton is definately my favourite!


----------



## southernbelle82

B_girl_ said:


> Vintage Yellow MK tote, with my new matching MK wallet




Gorgeous!!! Love those colors together!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carrying my gold Marina Grab Bag.  I received it Saturday in excellent condition from an eBay Seller.  This pic was taken Sunday morning at a café in San Francisco.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Carrying my gold Marina Grab Bag.  I received it Saturday in excellent condition from an eBay Seller.  This pic was taken Sunday morning at a café in San Francisco.




Beautiful. Love it


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful. Love it




Hi NAC! 

Thanks very much!  I love carrying her!


----------



## carterazo

Got his beauty a while ago.  Love her!


----------



## southernbelle82

carterazo said:


> Got his beauty a while ago.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752996




Your hami is gorgeous!!!! Love that pop of blue!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Hamilton


Lovely bag! It looks great on you. Can I ask where you purchased your boots? I have been looking for some like this but can't find any!


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> Lovely bag! It looks great on you. Can I ask where you purchased your boots? I have been looking for some like this but can't find any!


 
Thank you! 

I got these boots 4 or 5 years ago from Dune London (http://www.dunelondon.com/). They have been wore day in day out, and in all weather conditions and they seem to be holding up VERY well! I actually think they look better now (a bit 'beaten up' and aged) than they did new .


----------



## Esquared72

My super smooshy, three-year old luggage Hamilton with silver hardware


----------



## Linz379

_Lee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got these boots 4 or 5 years ago from Dune London (http://www.dunelondon.com/). They have been wore day in day out, and in all weather conditions and they seem to be holding up VERY well! I actually think they look better now (a bit 'beaten up' and aged) than they did new .


They are in great condition    I will have a look and see if I can get anything similar. Thanks.


----------



## ScottyGal

Linz379 said:


> They are in great condition    I will have a look and see if I can get anything similar. Thanks.



Thanks again  good luck! They had some nice boots in Kurt Geiger (UK) recently, so if there is a KG store near you you should check them out.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle82 said:


> Your hami is gorgeous!!!! Love that pop of blue!!!



Thank you!


----------



## babysunshine

My Michael Kors Hamilton Large NS Specchio Coffee. Love it.


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> My Michael Kors Hamilton Large NS Specchio Coffee. Love it.


Pics please!  :useless:


----------



## babysunshine

ubo22 said:


> Pics please!  :useless:



Since I still can't downsize my pics to upload for some vague reason, here is my MK Hamilton  Specchio Coffee from my pinterest http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291474/


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Since I still can't downsize my pics to upload for some vague reason, here is my MK Hamilton  Specchio Coffee from my pinterest http://pinterest.com/pin/306244843385291474/


Thanks!  Gorgeous!


----------



## babysunshine

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  Gorgeous!



Thank you too!  It is my pride and joy.


----------



## acm1134

Switched into my pebbled leather luggage hamilton ! I've had this beauty for months (got her when thy went on sale) but never felt it was time to use her until now ! With fall right around the corner, she is making her debut along with my coffee iphone wallet (which I keep my cards in for easy access).


----------



## Norwegian Girl

acm1134 said:


> Switched into my pebbled leather luggage hamilton ! I've had this beauty for months (got her when thy went on sale) but never felt it was time to use her until now ! With fall right around the corner, she is making her debut along with my coffee iphone wallet (which I keep my cards in for easy access).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757297


Gorgeous! ! So classy and elegant. Love the Hamilton in that color!


----------



## acm1134

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! ! So classy and elegant. Love the Hamilton in that color!


I have too many bags in the Luggage color ! It is by far my favorite (: It goes with everything !!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I have too many bags in the Luggage color ! It is by far my favorite (: It goes with everything !!


I love luggage, too!  Can't get enough of it on my large Selma.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

acm1134 said:


> I have too many bags in the Luggage color ! It is by far my favorite (: It goes with everything !!



I'm sure it does. So far I have no bags in luggage, I might have to concider getting one


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Switched into my pebbled leather luggage hamilton ! I've had this beauty for months (got her when thy went on sale) but never felt it was time to use her until now ! With fall right around the corner, she is making her debut along with my coffee iphone wallet (which I keep my cards in for easy access).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757297



Beautiful!!


----------



## babysunshine

acm1134 said:


> Switched into my pebbled leather luggage hamilton ! I've had this beauty for months (got her when thy went on sale) but never felt it was time to use her until now ! With fall right around the corner, she is making her debut along with my coffee iphone wallet (which I keep my cards in for easy access).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757297



That is stunning. I gave a NS luggage one in soft pebbled leather to my sis.


----------



## acm1134

babysunshine said:


> That is stunning. I gave a NS luggage one in soft pebbled leather to my sis.


Does she love it ?!


----------



## babysunshine

Yes, she absolutely adored it.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today I'm wearing my new European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune


----------



## Esquared72

Black Hamilton (regular leather) with gold hardware


----------



## ScottyGal

Black Hamilton (regular leather) with silver h'ware


----------



## fieldsinspring

Signature Vanilla Hamilton with matching Fulton wallet


----------



## acm1134

Large Navy Selma with grommets !


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Large Navy Selma with grommets !


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Scooch

Oldie but a goodie today! Still my favorite after 2 years!


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Large Navy Selma with grommets !




Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## bellevie0891

fieldsinspring said:


> Signature Vanilla Hamilton with matching Fulton wallet
> View attachment 2761185




Love your combo!


----------



## bellevie0891

Not the best pictures, but....

Signature Tote and Dark Dune Continental


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new Apple medium selma


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Apple medium selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766249


Such a bright and uplifting color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Doing some grocery shopping with my mandarin zip top tote.....


----------



## ScottyGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Apple medium selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766249



Love this colour, very unique


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Doing some grocery shopping with my mandarin zip top tote.....
> 
> View attachment 2767186


So pretty!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

First time wearing this bag, I'm not sure if it's dark dune or dark khaki? Anyone have a clue? I'm planning to go to Macy's this weekend and compare it.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> First time wearing this bag, I'm not sure if it's dark dune or dark khaki? Anyone have a clue? I'm planning to go to Macy's this weekend and compare it.
> View attachment 2767297


It looks like dark dune to me.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> It looks like dark dune to me.



Dark Dune in my opinion also


----------



## southernbelle82

ilysukixD said:


> First time wearing this bag, I'm not sure if it's dark dune or dark khaki? Anyone have a clue? I'm planning to go to Macy's this weekend and compare it.
> View attachment 2767297




I say dark dune as well!


----------



## southernbelle82

well it's back to gorgeous girl since my black hamilton broke.


----------



## Minkette

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2767391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it's back to gorgeous girl since my black hamilton broke.



Oh no! How did it break?


----------



## southernbelle82

Minkette said:


> Oh no! How did it break?




One of the screws fell of from the plate that holds the lock. &#128531;


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> I say dark dune as well!







tonyaann said:


> Dark Dune in my opinion also







ubo22 said:


> It looks like dark dune to me.




Thank you for the help, when I bought this I thought it was dark khaki and now that I know that it's dark dune I feel so lucky to bought it for an awesome deal!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2767391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it's back to gorgeous girl since my black hamilton broke.




It's gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to wear my raspberry Hamilton too!!!


----------



## cny1941

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Apple medium selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766249



Wow..pretty!


----------



## southernbelle82

ilysukixD said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to wear my raspberry Hamilton too!!!




Are you waiting for yours to be delivered?


----------



## cny1941

tauketula said:


> Doing some grocery shopping with my mandarin zip top tote.....
> 
> View attachment 2767186



Love mandarin! Such a pop of color !!


----------



## Sassyjgm

The Stanthrope shoulder bag in luggage has been my bag of the week!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My gorgeous black/white tri color sutton!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Whoops, here are a couple of pics!


----------



## ilysukixD

southernbelle82 said:


> Are you waiting for yours to be delivered?




I just got it this Monday, I planning to use it when my matching zip around wallet arrives


----------



## bellevie0891

CoachGirl12 said:


> Whoops, here are a couple of pics!



Love the pop of blue from your wallet!


----------



## CoachGirl12

tonyaann said:


> Love the pop of blue from your wallet!



Thank u! Yes! Adding color is always a good thing! I didn't want to be too matchy matchy when it comes to my bags and wallets


----------



## Christa72720

Sassyjgm said:


> The Stanthrope shoulder bag in luggage has been my bag of the week!


Love the Stanthorpe!


----------



## Christa72720

CoachGirl12 said:


> Whoops, here are a couple of pics!


I have almost bought that bag so many times ! It's so cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Christa72720 said:


> I have almost bought that bag so many times ! It's so cute!



Yeah I couldn't resist because I missed out on the black/white Selma with silver hardware, so I figured this would fill the spot instead lol


----------



## ubo22

CoachGirl12 said:


> Whoops, here are a couple of pics!


Your bright sapphire wallet against the black/white Sutton is stunning!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ubo22 said:


> Your bright sapphire wallet against the black/white Sutton is stunning!


Thanks so much! I know I love the color, its just gorgeous!!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Dinner date with my hubby who just got back from a month long training. Wearing my fuschia Selma with my Juicy Couture Halloween fob!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ArmyWife12 said:


> Dinner date with my hubby who just got back from a month long training. Wearing my fuschia Selma with my Juicy Couture Halloween fob!


You look super cute, bet hubby was happy


----------



## ArmyWife12

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You look super cute, bet hubby was happy



Lol yes he was! Thank you!


----------



## Linz379

ArmyWife12 said:


> Dinner date with my hubby who just got back from a month long training. Wearing my fuschia Selma with my Juicy Couture Halloween fob!


Beautiful bag! You look great


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune on a spin in Legoland Denmark today! Wonder ful bag, suits me perfectly that I can wear it three ways. Had a perfect (bag)day)!


----------



## FinFun

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune on a spin in Legoland Denmark today! Wonder ful bag, suits me perfectly that I can wear it three ways. Had a perfect (bag)day)!



Such a beautiful bag! I gave it some serious thought when I saw it at my local store this week, but it Selma stole my heart


----------



## Norwegian Girl

FinFun said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I gave it some serious thought when I saw it at my local store this week, but it Selma stole my heart



Thank you ! Love my Hamilton; ). The protector sheet on the ghw fell of, so I had to put one strap over the other to protect it.


----------



## southernbelle82

. Just got this dressy today with 20% off!!! It's my first one and I love it! I'm normally a hamilton girl, but couldn't resist the urge.


----------



## Teacher girl

Cute!!


----------



## FinFun

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2770144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just got this dressy today with 20% off!!! It's my first one and I love it! I'm normally a hamilton girl, but couldn't resist the urge.



So beautiful! This is definately on my 'hopefully someday' -list.


----------



## Minkette

Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Linz379 said:


> Beautiful bag! You look great



Thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!




Beautiful!!!! Congrats on passing your exam......


----------



## Minkette

tauketula said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats on passing your exam......


Thank you!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!



Beautiful bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!




Congrats!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!


Love the bag! Congrats on your accomplishment, must feel great!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

I love her ..... I want one soooo bad macys doesn't have it is it only the botique?


----------



## Minkette

Thanks everyone! I purchased my sophie from Neimans.... only place that I have found it other than the boutiques.


----------



## pursepormoi

I had the white jet set chain tote. Really love its design and feel.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large navy hamilton  and vanilla monogram hamilton wallet


----------



## Scooch

My newest edition from tj Maxx! E/W chain tote in slate. My lauren hobo wallet matches great so I'm using it with this bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> Large navy hamilton  and vanilla monogram hamilton wallet
> View attachment 2772014



Beautiful. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## southernbelle82

using my large sutton! I got her a few days ago for my fall/winter bag.


----------



## ilysukixD

First time carrying out my raspberry Hamilton


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2772415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my large sutton! I got her a few days ago for my fall/winter bag.


Love your sutton!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Love your sutton!!!




Thank you very much! I'm digging the black right know for fall. It's a nice change from always carrying a pink handbag.


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one.  
Love this bag!!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

My orange cutie today!


----------



## ilysukixD

Pink Bon Bon said:


> My orange cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773453



I have never seen this bag before. What's the name of this bag?


----------



## Minkette

Still using my Sophie.


----------



## Hlopez707

I'm not sure what this one is called, but decided to take this white one out for today&#128522;


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

ilysukixD said:


> I have never seen this bag before. What's the name of this bag?




It's the Ostrich Embossed Astrid Satchel.   I got her last year at Macy's.   When I first saw her I knew I had to have her.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton - Black leather with silver hardware


----------



## ubo22

Pink Bon Bon said:


> My orange cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773453





Pink Bon Bon said:


> It's the Ostrich Embossed Astrid Satchel.   I got her last year at Macy's.   When I first saw her I knew I had to have her.



That's such a cute bag.  I love it!


----------



## bellevie0891

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 2773619
> 
> I'm not sure what this one is called, but decided to take this white one out for today&#128522;



That is super cute!


----------



## Hlopez707

tonyaann said:


> That is super cute!




Thank you &#128515;


----------



## Teacher girl

Switched to my jet set travel satchel in fuschia! Love it


----------



## ubo22

Teacher girl said:


> Switched to my jet set travel satchel in fuschia! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774467


Very pretty!  I don't see many pictures of the jet set travel satchel posted.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teacher girl

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  I don't see many pictures of the jet set travel satchel posted.  Thanks for sharing.




Thank you!!


----------



## 2 stars

Celebrating National Handbag Day with my medium dark dune selma


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> Celebrating National Handbag Day with my medium dark dune selma



Super cute outfit! Looks great with your Selma


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Celebrating National Handbag Day with my medium dark dune selma


Nice outfit and bag!  Love the neutral color combo.


----------



## cupcakegirl

2 stars said:


> Celebrating National Handbag Day with my medium dark dune selma



So lovely!!!  We're bag twins!


----------



## kirnavim

Medium selma in black!!! With a matching fur pom pom.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My Hamilton N/S in Navy and my Holzweiler silk scarf.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton, black leather wiith silver hardware


----------



## Teacher girl

Just bought this today at Macy's for 213!! I had to get it at that price and the Aqua with silver hardware is very pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teacher girl said:


> Just bought this today at Macy's for 213!! I had to get it at that price and the Aqua with silver hardware is very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776798
> View attachment 2776800


Great deal! Love that color!!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

ubo22 said:


> That's such a cute bag.  I love it!




Thanks!


----------



## Linz379

Teacher girl said:


> Just bought this today at Macy's for 213!! I had to get it at that price and the Aqua with silver hardware is very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776798
> View attachment 2776800


Gorgeous colour. Love it


----------



## bellevie0891

Teacher girl said:


> Just bought this today at Macy's for 213!! I had to get it at that price and the Aqua with silver hardware is very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776798
> View attachment 2776800




Beautiful! Awesome price too


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Hamilton N/S in Navy and my Holzweiler silk scarf.


Stunning combination!


----------



## ubo22

Teacher girl said:


> Just bought this today at Macy's for 213!! I had to get it at that price and the Aqua with silver hardware is very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776798
> View attachment 2776800


Love the aqua n/s Hamilton tote with silver hardware!  Great deal, too!


----------



## Teacher girl

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Christa72720

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Hamilton N/S in Navy and my Holzweiler silk scarf.



Gorgeous bag and scarf!


----------



## 2 stars

tonyaann said:


> Super cute outfit! Looks great with your Selma





ubo22 said:


> Nice outfit and bag!  Love the neutral color combo.





cupcakegirl said:


> So lovely!!!  We're bag twins!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## keishapie1973

My first ever dressing room pic!!! Mandarin zip-top tote...... &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

tauketula said:


> My first ever dressing room pic!!! Mandarin zip-top tote...... &#128512;
> View attachment 2779161


Looking great! Perfect pop of color!


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!



I really love this bag I don't have this style yet how does the leather hold up and when it sits does it stand on its own?


----------



## smileydimples

Wearing my coffee stud selma can never have to much coffee


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Wearing my coffee stud selma can never have to much coffee


I love studded Selmas!  Nice contrast between the studs and coffee colored bag!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I love studded Selmas!  Nice contrast between the studs and coffee colored bag!



 Thank you!!! Selma is my fav bag


----------



## Teacher girl

Hello everyone! Anyone have the signature jet set gathered tote? Just wondered how you liked it? Was kind of interested in it but have never seen it in real life.


----------



## Brinasmom99

I have my vanilla belted mk. One of my faves!


----------



## myvillarreal26

My Hamilton in luggage! Love her!


----------



## jojon21

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2789209
> 
> 
> My Hamilton in luggage! Love her!



Bag twins! I just moved into mine yesterday for the first time and love it - it's already smooshy!


----------



## myvillarreal26

jojon21 said:


> Bag twins! I just moved into mine yesterday for the first time and love it - it's already smooshy!





Yay!! I love how spacious it is!!


----------



## boscobaby

Michael kors jet set travel leather tote in dark olive. ..love the compartments... and the special colors ...


----------



## GingerSnap527

Large Purple Selma, really punches up my outfit of a black/grey sweater and jeans.


----------



## southernbelle82

luggage selma, goes with everything


----------



## Restore724

*New MK Brooke medium shoulder tote. 
* I love this medium size shoulder/crossbody bag. The leather is so soft and comfortable. 

VIDEOS at
Medium https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXCUfxKlJAU
Large https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzH1u65rioc


----------



## Teacher girl

GingerSnap527 said:


> Large Purple Selma, really punches up my outfit of a black/grey sweater and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 2790810




Oooohhhh pretty I like it!!!


----------



## Linz379

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2790823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luggage selma, goes with everything


Lovely bag! Looks great


----------



## FinFun

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2789209
> 
> 
> My Hamilton in luggage! Love her!



I am currently waiting for this very same bag, so excited to see her looking so beautiful in your pic and can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## ilysukixD

Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???


----------



## GingerSnap527

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???
> View attachment 2793203
> 
> View attachment 2793204




Very pretty, yes!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???
> View attachment 2793203
> 
> View attachment 2793204


Yes!


----------



## farris2

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2790823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luggage selma, goes with everything



Gorgeous!


----------



## jeep317

Restore724 said:


> *New MK Brooke medium shoulder tote.
> * I love this medium size shoulder/crossbody bag. The leather is so soft and comfortable.
> 
> VIDEOS at
> Medium https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXCUfxKlJAU
> Large https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzH1u65rioc



This is very similar to the Essex, which I adore. Perfect size & shape with some slouchy sass!

The one I returned because I can't do hand held:





This is the one I kept & adore! The smaller strap can go over the shoulder:


----------



## jeep317

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???
> View attachment 2793203
> 
> View attachment 2793204



Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???
> View attachment 2793203
> 
> View attachment 2793204


Yes!


----------



## ilysukixD

houstonm2198 said:


> Yes!







jeep317 said:


> Looks fantastic!!!







ubo22 said:


> Yes!







GingerSnap527 said:


> Very pretty, yes!




I was worried when I purchased this during the private on TB site because it was final sale but I actually like how it looks on my Hamilton. I been looking a lot of hermes birkin online and this bag got me inspired to put skinny scarves around the handles


----------



## jazzyj1021

Been carrying this beauty.. And looking at Pinterest for outfit color combos for a red bag. Lol. I've been playing it safe with black and navy.


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Been carrying this beauty.. And looking at Pinterest for outfit color combos for a red bag. Lol. I've been playing it safe with black and navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794197


I love this bag!  Beautiful!  I don't carry red bags, so not sure about color combos, but I think it would look great against any other primary color.


----------



## ilysukixD

jazzyj1021 said:


> Been carrying this beauty.. And looking at Pinterest for outfit color combos for a red bag. Lol. I've been playing it safe with black and navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794197




It's so beautiful!!! Made me have the urge to buy it... I just checked the Macys website and it's finally in stock but too bad I missed the 20% off, does anyone know where exactly is the F&F sales?


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> It's so beautiful!!! Made me have the urge to buy it... I just checked the Macys website and it's finally in stock but too bad I missed the 20% off, does anyone know where exactly is the F&F sales?


I don't know the exact date but it's usually about a week after thanksgiving.


----------



## cupcakegirl

ilysukixD said:


> It's so beautiful!!! Made me have the urge to buy it... I just checked the Macys website and it's finally in stock but too bad I missed the 20% off, does anyone know where exactly is the F&F sales?



I think the pre-sale starts 11/16...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large Microstud Stripe Hamilton in grey.


----------



## bellevie0891

fieldsinspring said:


> Large Microstud Stripe Hamilton in grey.
> View attachment 2798832




Gorg!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Selma!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Black essex with shw. Plan to use (1) bag while in Denver next week for 10 days and only packed the essex!!! It's an experiment to see if its possible to scale down while traveling. I usually change purses daily......... Wish me luck.


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton with Tory burch multiway scarf, yes or no???
> View attachment 2793203
> 
> View attachment 2793204



Gets a yes vote from me!  I love that look!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton E-W


----------



## sandyclaws

GingerSnap527 said:


> Selma!
> 
> View attachment 2798982




Wowza! What a gorgeous bag ^_^


----------



## bellevie0891

Medium Navy Selma!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Medium Navy Selma!


Looks great on you!


----------



## cdtracing

Trying out the new Delancy today.  Sorry about the photography.  It's not my forte.  LOL


----------



## bellevie0891

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie... A gift to myself after passing my national licensing exam!



I am your bag twin now  mine just came in the mail today!!! Got her on sale 287.00 Niemen Marcus price matched for me since it was on sale at Michael kors store and without seeing i in person I wanted to make sure I love her.shes sooooo pretty. I think I may take my  Microstud Hamilton Center Stripe East West Satchel back and get something else since they are both studded. I already have a black studded selma and now this one.......I think I need some more color


----------



## smileydimples

fieldsinspring said:


> Large Microstud Stripe Hamilton in grey.
> View attachment 2798832



Now I am thinking about taking back my Black(small version of yours) one since this just came in Large Sophie Studded Satchel(unless i take that back since i have coffee studded selma) in black since I have the selma black stud now this one. Whatcha think.? I was thinking I need more color instead of 3 black bags


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Now I am thinking about taking back my Black(small version of yours) one since this just came in Large Sophie Studded Satchel(unless i take that back since i have coffee studded selma) in black since I have the selma black stud now this one. Whatcha think.? I was thinking I need more color instead of 3 black bags


So you have the 1) large black studded Sophie, 2) large black studded Selma, and 3) black microstud center stripe e/w Hamilton?


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> So you have the 1) large black studded Sophie, 2) large black studded Selma, and 3) black microstud center stripe e/w Hamilton?



Yes I do :greengrin: I have the Red stud and a large chocolate stud selma too


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Yes I do :greengrin: I have the Red stud and a large chocolate stud selma too


The studs on the Selma are not microstuds and you have red, black, and chocolate.  I would keep these because they are different colors.

The microstuds come in the Sophie and center stripe e/w Hamilton.  Both are black.  You might want to return one of these.


----------



## bellevie0891

Dark Dune E/W Hamilton


----------



## babysunshine

Specchio large Ns Hamilton in black.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Dark Dune E/W Hamilton


So pretty with your outfit and boots!


----------



## Minkette

Super cute!


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Still using my Sophie.



Do you have any modeling pics? I just got mine in the mail today it looks big but beautiful . Does it seem to stand on its on or do you put something inside?


----------



## Euromutt86

tonyaann said:


> Dark Dune E/W Hamilton




So cute!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Super cute!




Thanks


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> So cute!




Thank you


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one...


----------



## ilysukixD

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...


so pretty!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

cupcakegirl said:


> This one...



Gorg!!


----------



## Euromutt86

This bad boy. Perfect for a winter poppy pink.


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> This bad boy. Perfect for a winter poppy pink.



I love the Ostrich!!  Can an Ostrich Hamilton still be purchased?


----------



## Euromutt86

cdtracing said:


> I love the Ostrich!!  Can an Ostrich Hamilton still be purchased?



Not brand new unfortunately. It's not an everyday bag. This leather tears easily. I've already had it repaired twice by MK.  I just take her out once in awhile.


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> This bad boy. Perfect for a winter poppy pink.


So gorgeous !!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> Not brand new unfortunately. It's not an everyday bag. This leather tears easily. I've already had it repaired twice by MK.  I just take her out once in awhile.



Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

Grape Selma!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Grape Selma!




Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Grape Selma!



Beautiful


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Silver Metallic Selma


----------



## Linz379

Minkette said:


> Grape Selma!


Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. She goes with almost everything.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. She goes with almost everything.
> 
> View attachment 2814022


Sapphire? Gooorgeous color!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Sapphire? Gooorgeous color!



Yes!  Thank you!


----------



## babysunshine

Michael Kors Specchio large ns coffee hamilton.


----------



## rockstarmish

Last Saturday, to get my booster rabies shot 

Charlton Crossbody in Cobalt Blue


----------



## Loves all bags

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for the last several days. She goes with almost everything.
> 
> View attachment 2814022


Beautiful bags


----------



## coivcte

Still very much in love......


----------



## Tlztamara

I have my Channing tote today I never get sick of this bag it's beautiful &#128515;


----------



## babysunshine

Hamilton Specchio Black with silver.


----------



## ubo22

babysunshine said:


> Hamilton Specchio Black with silver.


 
Love!


----------



## inlovewbags

GRAYSON MEDIUM SATCHEL! I love dressing her up!


----------



## inlovewbags

babysunshine said:


> Hamilton Specchio Black with silver.



Love this bag!  We are bag twins! I got this same bag and I've gotten many compliments!


----------



## babysunshine

inlovewbags said:


> Love this bag!  We are bag twins! I got this same bag and I've gotten many compliments!



Yay bag twins!! I had a long time finding this bag! It is gorg!!


----------



## inlovewbags

babysunshine said:


> Yay bag twins!! I had a long time finding this bag! It is gorg!!



Yes me too.. it took me a while to find it... but I love it!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

I bought a large Selma bag in dark dune last Friday at Selfridges and I have used it daily since. Absolutely love the colour, so classy!


----------



## bellevie0891

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I bought a large Selma bag in dark dune last Friday at Selfridges and I have used it daily since. Absolutely love the colour, so classy!



Congrats! I'd love to see pictures


----------



## ubo22

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> I bought a large Selma bag in dark dune last Friday at Selfridges and I have used it daily since. Absolutely love the colour, so classy!


 


tonyaann said:


> Congrats! I'd love to see pictures


 
I'd love to see, too!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

ubo22 said:


> I'd love to see, too!




It's 2am here in the UK, I will take some pictures 'tomorrow' and post them.


----------



## inlovewbags

Just changed to this purse.. I will be wearing it tomorrow...


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> Just changed to this purse.. I will be wearing it tomorrow...


How long have you had it?  How is it holding up?


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> How long have you had it?  How is it holding up?



I've had it for over a year... holding up great! But a haven't used it on a daily basis... I rotate my bags all the time... but so far so good... I really like taking her to work!


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> I've had it for over a year... holding up great! But a haven't used it on a daily basis... I rotate my bags all the time... but so far so good... I really like taking her to work!


Good to hear.  I wasn't sure how the specchio trim would hope up over time because I've seen some with scraped/warped trim.  Is the trim delicate?


----------



## inlovewbags

No it's pretty sturdy... no scrapes... the only thing I've noticed is that the trim has curved /wavy a little on the top of the bag...not sure if that makes sense. Lol...put I'll post a picture later to show u..I don't mind though I think it's Normal wear .. it doesn't change the shape of the bag or anything since it's so structured.. so I don't mind it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> No it's pretty sturdy... no scrapes... the only thing I've noticed is that the trim has curved /wavy a little on the top of the bag...not sure if that makes sense. Lol...put I'll post a picture later to show u..I don't mind though I think it's Normal wear .. it doesn't change the shape of the bag or anything since it's so structured.. so I don't mind it's a beautiful bag!


Thanks!  It really is a beautiful bag.  I'd love to see pictures, when you get a chance, of the trim curve/wave you mentioned.


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  It really is a beautiful bag.  I'd love to see pictures, when you get a chance, of the trim curve/wave you mentioned.



The trim all around the opening if the bag was pretty straight when I first purchased the bag... now it is wavy ....But like I said i don't mind..&#128522;


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> The trim all around the opening if the bag was pretty straight when I first purchased the bag... now it is wavy ....But like I said i don't mind..&#55357;&#56842;


Thanks for the additional picture.  The silver specchio trim still looks in perfect condition.  Only the bag top is wavy.  I think that happens with most Hamiltons.  It can be straightened a bit by hand.


----------



## inlovewbags

Black Grayson Satchel &#128525;


----------



## ubo22

Pulled out my large sapphire Selma which hasn't gotten much air time lately.  I may try to make her my winter bag.


----------



## Teacher girl

inlovewbags said:


> Black Grayson Satchel &#128525;




Twins!! I love that bag!! One of my favs


----------



## Teacher girl

ubo22 said:


> Pulled out my large sapphire Selma which hasn't gotten much air time lately.  I may try to make her my winter bag.




Beautiful color!! It will make the perfect winter bag!!


----------



## Teacher girl

inlovewbags said:


> The trim all around the opening if the bag was pretty straight when I first purchased the bag... now it is wavy ....But like I said i don't mind..&#128522;




I noticed wave on my selma bag and I think it is from the handles. That was my conclusion from holding the handles up and looking at the bag. Just a thought


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> The trim all around the opening if the bag was pretty straight when I first purchased the bag... now it is wavy ....But like I said i don't mind..&#128522;


 


Teacher girl said:


> I noticed wave on my selma bag and I think it is from the handles. That was my conclusion from holding the handles up and looking at the bag. Just a thought


 
Teacher girl, you're right for the Selma.  Waviness on the top of the Selma is caused by the handles when they are upright against the top of the bag.

For the Hamilton, the waviness comes from the belt.   inlovewbags, if you unlock the belt and readjust the belt on the sides of the bag where there is accordion/cinched leather, you should be able to get the top of the bag to straighten out again.  The belt is just a bit too tight around the front side of the bag.


----------



## ubo22

Teacher girl said:


> Beautiful color!! It will make the perfect winter bag!!


 
Thank you!  I think it will make a great winter bag.  I noticed it looks really good against my black winter coat.


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been carrying my sapphire Sutton for the last week. I'm really loving the pop of color......&#128515;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> I've been carrying my sapphire Sutton for the last week. I'm really loving the pop of color......&#128515;
> View attachment 2828522


It's a shockingly beautiful color that I only really notice when I start carrying it.  Especially in the winter when everyone's wearing really dark colors!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton E-W

(Heavy rain and wind here today, so its soaked!)


----------



## Teacher girl

ubo22 said:


> Teacher girl, you're right for the Selma.  Waviness on the top of the Selma is caused by the handles when they are upright against the top of the bag.
> 
> For the Hamilton, the waviness comes from the belt.   inlovewbags, if you unlock the belt and readjust the belt on the sides of the bag where there is accordion/cinched leather, you should be able to get the top of the bag to straighten out again.  The belt is just a bit too tight around the front side of the bag.




Thanks for the info about the Hamilton. I haven't noticed it on mine yet


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I'm carrying my selma in claret, love this bag so much, since Im cutting back on bags this will most likely be my winter bag.


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2828899
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my selma in claret, love this bag so much, since Im cutting back on bags this will most likely be my winter bag.


 
That shade of red is the Pantone 2015 Color of the Year!  The official color of the year is Marsala.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2828899
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my selma in claret, love this bag so much, since Im cutting back on bags this will most likely be my winter bag.



Hi bag twin. I have gotten so many compliments and stares with this bag! I went back and bought the black too. I have charms on mine also. It really reminds me of the aigner bags my gram carried back in the day. I miss her and weirdly this color makes me think of her. The only thing missing is the butterscotch candies and bingo dobbers she always had in her "pocketbook".


----------



## zakksmommy1984

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2828899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my selma in claret, love this bag so much, since Im cutting back on bags this will most likely be my winter bag.




Love this and the fobs are so cute.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Yes I love this bag as well, I love the black too, but I'm only working with the bags I have!! Such a sweet story about your grandma 

Zakksmommy-thanks I love adding a little extra to my bags gives it a little originality!


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> Teacher girl, you're right for the Selma.  Waviness on the top of the Selma is caused by the handles when they are upright against the top of the bag.
> 
> For the Hamilton, the waviness comes from the belt.   inlovewbags, if you unlock the belt and readjust the belt on the sides of the bag where there is accordion/cinched leather, you should be able to get the top of the bag to straighten out again.  The belt is just a bit too tight around the front side of the bag.



Oh thanks! I will try that!


----------



## GingerSnap527

My Hamilton that goes so well with my new booties


----------



## ubo22

GingerSnap527 said:


> My Hamilton that goes so well with my new booties
> 
> View attachment 2829283


Love this!  Great combo!  Sweet and sassy!


----------



## GingerSnap527

ubo22 said:


> Love this!  Great combo!  Sweet and sassy!




Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Live It Up

GingerSnap527 said:


> My Hamilton that goes so well with my new booties
> 
> View attachment 2829283


Nice!


----------



## Teacher girl

tauketula said:


> I've been carrying my sapphire Sutton for the last week. I'm really loving the pop of color......&#128515;
> View attachment 2828522




Pretty!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Carrying my new selma in nickel and new wallet in rose gold.


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new selma in nickel and new wallet in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829633
> View attachment 2829634


 
Your new Selma and wallet looks great together!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Claret quilted selma. I love this color.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Claret quilted selma. I love this color.


So pretty!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Large Fuschia Hamilton


----------



## PamK

fieldsinspring said:


> Large Fuschia Hamilton
> View attachment 2836486




Just gorgeous!!


----------



## ubo22

fieldsinspring said:


> Large Fuschia Hamilton
> View attachment 2836486


Sigh...So pretty!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fieldsinspring said:


> Large Fuschia Hamilton
> View attachment 2836486



I'm gonna pull out my raspberry hamilton tomorrow just because of you!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Raspberry hamilton with homemade furballs!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Raspberry hamilton with homemade furballs!


LOL.  I love those furballs on your raspberry Hamilton!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Thanks ubo22!


----------



## keishapie1973

Been carrying her for about a week. I love her. A nice change from my Saffiano bags.......&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> Been carrying her for about a week. I love her. A nice change from my Saffiano bags.......&#128516;
> View attachment 2839151


Is this going to be your new winter bag?


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Is this going to be your new winter bag?



On Christmas morning, I'm switching immediately to my new luggage Selma. I'm very excited about that bag......


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> On Christmas morning, I'm switching immediately to my new luggage Selma. I'm very excited about that bag......


Ohhhhh..I'm so excited for you!   Love that bag!  Post pictures after Christmas.


----------



## lala76

Last night, I finally found the large reversible tote, which I bought for myself for Christmas! So...since it was to me from me, I'm carrying it today :xtree:I love this bag so much, I'll try and post a pic later!


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> On Christmas morning, I'm switching immediately to my new luggage Selma. I'm very excited about that bag......




Ditto


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Ohhhhh..I'm so excited for you!   Love that bag!  Post pictures after Christmas.







tonyaann said:


> Ditto




We'll all be bag twins..... &#128512;&#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> We'll all be bag twins..... &#128512;&#128525;




Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> We'll all be bag twins..... &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Yay!!!!!    




tonyaann said:


> Can't wait to see your pics


+1


----------



## sandyclaws

I've been using my apple jet set tote for what seems like MONTHS! It's the perfect work bag and just hold what I need. I can't wait for Xmas to move into my new Camo tote!!!! *sigh*


----------



## keishapie1973

sandyclaws said:


> I've been using my apple jet set tote for what seems like MONTHS! It's the perfect work bag and just hold what I need. I can't wait for Xmas to move into my new Camo tote!!!! *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2839457



So pretty. I'm surprised that this bag isn't more popular on the forum because it's beautiful and so comfy to carry. I see them a lot irl.  I have it in mandarin......


----------



## sandyclaws

tauketula said:


> So pretty. I'm surprised that this bag isn't more popular on the forum because it's beautiful and so comfy to carry. I see them a lot irl.  I have it in mandarin......




Thanks!! Oh I know at first I passed these bags up! But after carrying it this bag became my favorite quick! So easy and comfy to carry and the color is amazing


----------



## cny1941

sandyclaws said:


> Thanks!! Oh I know at first I passed these bags up! But after carrying it this bag became my favorite quick! So easy and comfy to carry and the color is amazing




I just bought mine in pink. Like how roomy this bag is. This thread is talking about the zip top tote but not many updates recently. 
Jet Set ""TOP-ZIP"" tote.......... ClubHouse http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/jet-set-top-zip-tote-clubhouse-779544.html


----------



## paula3boys

tauketula said:


> So pretty. I'm surprised that this bag isn't more popular on the forum because it's beautiful and so comfy to carry. I see them a lot irl.  I have it in mandarin......




It's my fave style and I'd love to find one in mandarin. I have two in sapphire and summer blue now


----------



## bellevie0891

My new Claret choices 

The color is so hard to capture! This is the best I could do and it's not nearly as nice as irl.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> My new Claret choices
> 
> The color is so hard to capture! This is the best I could do and it's not nearly as nice as irl.


Gorgeous!  I've always loved claret!  I have a similar color in another designer handbag, so never considered purchasing anything else in this color.  Are these new Christmas gifts, as well?


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I've always loved claret!  I have a similar color in another designer handbag, so never considered purchasing anything else in this color.  Are these new Christmas gifts, as well?




These were items I bought on sale after selling my Sapphire Sutton


----------



## cny1941

tonyaann said:


> My new Claret choices
> 
> The color is so hard to capture! This is the best I could do and it's not nearly as nice as irl.




Beeeeeautiful! My new claret tote will be delivered tomorrow. I keep wondering how nice it would be bc I've never seen this color in person. Now I just can't wait!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

An OLDY but goody. Its really rainy today and water will roll right off of it.


----------



## sandyclaws

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> An OLDY but goody. Its really rainy today and water will roll right off of it.




Ooooo I really like this!!! So casual but so chic at the same time


----------



## keishapie1973

sandyclaws said:


> Ooooo I really like this!!! So casual but so chic at the same time



Agreed. I love it!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Today is the black & gray studded croc hamiltons TURN, sun is out! I need something that coud be used as a WEAPON and has weight to it. I'm visiting my inlaws/SIL LOL!!


----------



## Blingthang

My MK rose gold lizard outlet Hamilton


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is the black & gray studded croc hamiltons TURN, sun is out! I need something that coud be used as a WEAPON and has weight to it. I'm visiting my inlaws/SIL LOL!!



Wow &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; that's georgeous


----------



## acm1134

Taking this beauty out today !


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Black and white with calf hair- this bag makes me nervous everytime I use it, but I love it!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

acm1134 said:


> Taking this beauty out today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844410




Wowza!! So hot. Love the quilted sides &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Grace123

This Hamilton.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is the black & gray studded croc hamiltons TURN, sun is out! I need something that coud be used as a WEAPON and has weight to it. I'm visiting my inlaws/SIL LOL!!


Oh my! That's HOT and belongs in the sexy rock and roll bags thread! lol! In fact they all do, to tell you the truth! That checkered bag is quite 'racey' love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Grace123 said:


> This Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844524


Love that! Super cool and racey! I love seeing these more unusual bags! YAA!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Black and white with calf hair- this bag makes me nervous everytime I use it, but I love it!!!!


That is HOT! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

sandyclaws said:


> Wowza!! So hot. Love the quilted sides &#10084;&#65039;


Well, Sandy. looks like there ARE some cool bags around here! lol! I love all of these don't you?


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Taking this beauty out today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844410


Beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

My MK Naomi Zip Satchel / Shoulder bag. I wear this every day. I don't have time to switch out bags and this just suits all my needs. Goes with everything I wear and I love this goat skin leather! I just never get tired of it! I have other bags, but I only want to carry this one. I get attached to some certain bags like that, does anyone else?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Black and white with calf hair- this bag makes me nervous everytime I use it, but I love it!!!!


lol! I would be nervous too! While it is absolutely gorgeous, I would have that bag messed up in less than a day! lol!  I simply can't wear white, and that 's it about that!  I can't even make it out of my house in a white blouse! lol!  I must be a slob, ya think?? I seam to have a hole in my bottom lip where coffee gets out! lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Have not carried a MK in a few days. Today is my gooseberry green hamilton traveler's turn.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Have not carried a MK in a few days. Today is my gooseberry green hamilton traveler's turn.


Absolutely gorgeous color!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous color!



Thanks! I almost purchased it in navy yesterday, they are now 149.00. But it was only LIKE not LOVE, I only buy what I love nowadays because that's how you end up with shelf after shelf of STUFF you never reach for. I have sold quite a bit too.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! I almost purchased it in navy yesterday, they are now 149.00. But it was only LIKE not LOVE, I only buy what I love nowadays because that's how you end up with shelf after shelf of STUFF you never reach for. I have sold quite a bit too.


I soooo understand.  I never buy anything unless it's LOVE.  By the way, I also love the bag charm.  That panda bear's sparkly eyes are green to match the bag, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> I soooo understand.  I never buy anything unless it's LOVE.  By the way, I also love the bag charm.  That panda bear's sparkly eyes are green to match the bag, if I'm not mistaken.



Yes they are, good eye! I'm cray-cray for bag charm's. I am not dressed until I choose one for my bag-weird, I know.


----------



## AshTx.1

My first MK. Astrid in claret along with me on my Starbucks run.


----------



## citybaglady

Large selma in dark olive


----------



## citybaglady

Never mind, figured it out. i'm not tech savvy ...


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton E-W


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton again


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying this beauty today &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#128156;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Carrying this beauty today &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#128156;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## paculina

Mini messenger. SO tiny!


----------



## ilysukixD

Mini microstuds selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2852265
> 
> Mini microstuds selma.




Super cute!!!! &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2852265
> 
> Mini microstuds selma.


I love those studs!


----------



## shonnah

Which one is this one?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pale gold large grayson duffle. An oldie but goodie.


----------



## Euromutt86

paculina said:


> Mini messenger. SO tiny!




Awwww, I love it!!!


----------



## SheisBlushing

Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!


----------



## coivcte

SheisBlushing said:


> Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!



Beautiful! I love how MK bags just make the whole outfit look expensive


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

You look great, I like matchy-matchy. Majority of my winter clothes are black, beige and gray. Makes getting dressed easy-peasy. Throw on some fab accessories and your out the door!


----------



## ubo22

SheisBlushing said:


> Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!


Great outfit!  The bag just pulls it all together.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

SheisBlushing said:


> Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!




You look awesome and I love your hair too.


----------



## bellevie0891

SheisBlushing said:


> Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!




Gorg!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My Frankie Mesh Bag...Pics just don't do this baby justice!!


----------



## keishapie1973

SheisBlushing said:


> Can you tell I like grey?  I'm feeling a bit too matchy-matchy.. Haha!



That bag is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Linz379

CoachCruiser said:


> My Frankie Mesh Bag...Pics just don't do this baby justice!!


Wow! Stunning bag.


----------



## SheisBlushing

CoachCruiser said:


> My Frankie Mesh Bag...Pics just don't do this baby justice!!



I NEED that bag in my life! Gorg!


----------



## SheisBlushing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You look great, I like matchy-matchy. Majority of my winter clothes are black, beige and gray. Makes getting dressed easy-peasy. Throw on some fab accessories and your out the door!




Thank you! Most of my winter clothes are black, beige and gray also - Great minds think alike, they say


----------



## SheisBlushing

keishapie1973 said:


> That bag is beautiful!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## SheisBlushing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> You look awesome and I love your hair too.



You are too nice! Thank you so much!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dinner with my FRANKIE and the hubby. Notice I acknowledged the bag first? Shame on me but she is so pretty I can't help it LOL!


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> It's my fave style and I'd love to find one in mandarin. I have two in sapphire and summer blue now



Dillard's has it in mandarin. I'm already eyeing it LOL!!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty. I'm surprised that this bag isn't more popular on the forum because it's beautiful and so comfy to carry. I see them a lot irl.  I have it in mandarin......



I agree! This is probably my favorite bag purchase; so low maintenance and everyone loves it. I actually like this bag in brighter colors better than some other MK bags because it's simple and let's the color stand out.


----------



## ArmyWife12

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dinner with my FRANKIE and the hubby. Notice I acknowledged the bag first? Shame on me but she is so pretty I can't help it LOL!



That is gorgeous!!


----------



## TaterTots

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dinner with my FRANKIE and the hubby. Notice I acknowledged the bag first? Shame on me but she is so pretty I can't help it LOL!




Your Frankie is Gorge!


----------



## paculina

I'm not sure what the name of this is. Got it at the outlet, it is suede.


----------



## cdtracing

My Christmas present from my youngest son....


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 2860434

Microstud Hamilton!


----------



## absolutpink

Medium black leather Susannah quilted tote. Christmas gift from my husband and I  it!


----------



## TaterTots

My Heritage Blue Selma I just got yesterday.


----------



## dlina03

TaterTots said:


> My Heritage Blue Selma I just got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860967




Stunning bag!!


----------



## TaterTots

dlina03 said:


> Stunning bag!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> My Heritage Blue Selma I just got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860967




Love the color!


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> Love the color!


 
Yes it's a gorgeous gorgeous blue,  Thanks so much!


----------



## AMLoveBags




----------



## 2 stars

Today it's medium black selma with shw.


----------



## cny1941

2 stars said:


> Today it's medium black selma with shw.




Nice! Love black with SHW. Really hard to find now.


----------



## Scooch

2 stars said:


> Today it's medium black selma with shw.




I'm so loving that bow! Very cute


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love your bag and BOW. I'm a sucker for purse charms.


----------



## tinybutterfly

AMLoveBags said:


> View attachment 2863901



This is very pretty!

I bought a zip top jet set tote in late November and that is what I have been carrying pretty much since then, except when I have had to use something a little dressier.


----------



## ScottyGal

2 stars said:


> Today it's medium black selma with shw.



Very nice, I love the bag charm &#9786;


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Today it's medium black selma with shw.


Your beautiful bag has a beautiful bow.  It's like you dressed her up for the day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My mini Selma in pearl grey out to din to tonite


----------



## CinthiaZ

AMLoveBags said:


> View attachment 2863901


Gorgeous!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Violet hamilton with leather feather flower.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Violet hamilton with leather feather flower.


OMG...that color!!!  So pretty!!!  It truly looks like a violet flower just bloomed.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> OMG...that color!!!  So pretty!!!  It truly looks like a violet flower just bloomed.



Thanks ubo22!! You know me and the add ons. Can't help myself.


----------



## cbarber1123

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Violet hamilton with leather feather flower.


Omg I think I need this bag


----------



## dlina03

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Violet hamilton with leather feather flower.




My favorite color! So in love!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Just moved from my sutton back to my sapphire jet set. LOVE this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Just moved from my sutton back to my sapphire jet set. LOVE this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869330




So pretty!!!! &#128512;


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Just moved from my sutton back to my sapphire jet set. LOVE this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869330




Twins. I'm carrying mine this week too


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Twins. I'm carrying mine this week too




Yay! I actually was carrying my sapphire sutton the other day and my bf goes "where's the other blue one? I like it better!" LOL!!


----------



## B_girl_




----------



## mashedpotato

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2869628



Geez this is so nice, absolutely stunning piece


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Your beautiful bag has a beautiful bow.  It's like you dressed her up for the day!


Thanks Ubo22. I owe it to my cheerleader daughter


----------



## coivcte

Carrying a tote this week


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Raspberry hamilton with pink crystal "kissy" lips.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Raspberry hamilton with pink crystal "kissy" lips.


Raspberry is such a lovely color.  Those pink crystal "kissy" lips would be a great addition for your Valentine's Day bag/outfit.


----------



## southernbelle82

Using my raspberry hami today.


----------



## cbarber1123

I love both the raspberry Hamilton. Can't wait to get something in this color. It's gorgeous.


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2871076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my raspberry hami today.




This picture makes me want to take one of my raspberry Hamiltons out and reminds me to list the other lol


----------



## southernbelle82

paula3boys said:


> This picture makes me want to take one of my raspberry Hamiltons out and reminds me to list the other lol




&#128522;&#9786;&#65039; its a happy color!  But why do you have two?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Raspberry hamilton with pink crystal "kissy" lips.


Beautiful color and love those lips! Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I just got home and was carrying one of my favorite bags today. You all are making me think I wear too much black! lol!  All I have are black, brown, red or silver bags. I may need to jazz it up a bit and get more colors. I love that fushia. I do have a burgundy/ wine Coach bag. Here is one of my favorites I wore shopping today.  Is called the 'Moxley Zipped Satchel'


----------



## theheidis

coivcte said:


> Carrying a tote this week



Is this grape? Pretty!


----------



## coivcte

theheidis said:


> Is this grape? Pretty!



Yes I'm really glad I purchased it.
Hard decision only because I'm in Australia and didn't get to see the colour IRL.


----------



## theheidis

coivcte said:


> Yes I'm really glad I purchased it.
> Hard decision only because I'm in Australia and didn't get to see the colour IRL.



 Love the purple with silver!! Didn't know it came in this bag, i have medium sutton that color and love it


----------



## coivcte

theheidis said:


> Is this grape? Pretty!





theheidis said:


> Love the purple with silver!! Didn't know it came in this bag, i have medium sutton that color and love it



I already have a Medium Sutton but in Pearl Grey, otherwise I would love to have it in Grape too....hehehe.....
I got the tote from. Neiman Marcus.


----------



## theheidis

coivcte said:


> I already have a Medium Sutton but in Pearl Grey, otherwise I would love to have it in Grape too....hehehe.....
> I got the tote from. Neiman Marcus.



Are you in Australia? I love your big brother! Watched the last 2 years, 2013 was the best Tim and Drew my favs!

It's really nice to finally have a purple with silver hw, grape is so pretty in the sun even on a cloudy day!


----------



## Bootlover07

The more pics I see of grape the more I regret returning my grape selma!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> The more pics I see of grape the more I regret returning my grape selma!


If it makes you feel better, I think grape looks better on the top zip jet set travel tote than the Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I think grape looks better on the top zip jet set travel tote than the Selma.




I can see that! I just didn't love it on the selma, but the top zip looks great in fun colors! I wish they would come back out with aqua. I'd get a selma in that color if it came back! I prefer the selma in bright popping colors, like your sapphire


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> My mini Selma in pearl grey out to din to tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865498




This is my favorite bag! Great choice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Carrying a tote this week


Nice! Looks great with the silver! I prefer all my bags to be zip top satchels. I hate when my totes tip over in my car and everything falls out of the bag! I don't wear them much, just for that reason. Maybe I need to go easier on those turns! lol!


----------



## Teacher girl

coivcte said:


> Carrying a tote this week




Very pretty!! Love that color!!


----------



## coivcte

Teacher girl said:


> Very pretty!! Love that color!!



Thank you


----------



## Apelila

She is the lucky girl that I'm carrying today


----------



## cdtracing

These are the two I carried this weekend.  Snake embossed Hudson Saturday & Dark Dune N/S Hamilton to church today.


----------



## B_girl_

Carried my duffle hamilton today!


----------



## bellevie0891

Fuschia Sutton today &#128152;


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> These are the two I carried this weekend.  Snake embossed Hudson Saturday & Dark Dune N/S Hamilton to church today.


I own a dark dune n/s Hamilton, and you wouldn't know it because my heart skips a beat every time I see one like yours in this picture.  Love it!  Bag twins!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I own a dark dune n/s Hamilton, and you wouldn't know it because my heart skips a beat every time I see one like yours in this picture.  Love it!  Bag twins!



Bag twins for sure!  I'm the same way whenever I see one too!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2875641
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my duffle hamilton today!



I wanted this bag so badly. I could never find it in the size I wanted, and when I did it was sold out! I adore it! Peanut butter and JELLY over here!


----------



## B_girl_

Euromutt86 said:


> I wanted this bag so badly. I could never find it in the size I wanted, and when I did it was sold out! I adore it! Peanut butter and JELLY over here!


aww thank you! They actually sent me the wrong one from the michael kors website (The duffle camo) and I actually fell in love with it! I'm sure you can find it on ebay


----------



## Euromutt86

B_girl_ said:


> aww thank you! They actually sent me the wrong one from the michael kors website (The duffle camo) and I actually fell in love with it! I'm sure you can find it on ebay



As all of my purses are laying at my feet, my brain says I need more. I "need" sun or a yellow. I wanted a yellow miranda. I need to pace myself. Last year I accumulated a lot...Hopefully I can find the camo one day. Thanks!!


----------



## Katiesmama

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2875641
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my duffle hamilton today!


We're bag twins!  I carried this today as well


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> Fuschia Sutton today &#128152;




Pretty!


----------



## Euromutt86

bellevie0891 said:


> Fuschia Sutton today &#128152;




It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!




Thank you


----------



## crazyblondchick

A grey Selma bag.. my new favourite! Need to get it in black, navy and possibly tan - i want the full house!


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying my brown beauty today!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2879069
> 
> 
> Carrying my brown beauty today!



I'm carrying my N/S in Dark Dune today.


----------



## myluvofbags

Carrying my small red Sutton today.  I'm so happy,  I just picked up the grape color for 139.00.


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2879069
> 
> 
> Carrying my brown beauty today!


Love this!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Carrying a tote this week


So pretty!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my small red Sutton today.  I'm so happy,  I just picked up the grape color for 139.00.


Love your bag! where were you able to get such a amazing deal!!?


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> Love your bag! where were you able to get such a amazing deal!!?



Thank you.   The red was bought at retail price 278.00,  ugh,  but I love her.  Just bought the grape color at 1/2 price, MK site and in store had a bunch of bags on sale.


----------



## Euromutt86

Wearing this beauty!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> Wearing this beauty!



The more I see this bag, the more I think I need one.  I love the contrast!!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2875641
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my duffle hamilton today!



Just beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86 said:


> Wearing this beauty!



Wow so pretty.   The silver just pops!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> Wearing this beauty!



Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to arrive!



You're going to love it! I like that I never see this bag out in public.



myluvofbags said:


> Wow so pretty.   The silver just pops!



Thank you!



cdtracing said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I think I need one.  I love the contrast!!



HAHA! I would totally do it!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Carrying this beauty today!


----------



## myluvofbags

ArmyWife12 said:


> Carrying this beauty today!



Nice color.   Getting ready for spring.


----------



## ArmyWife12

myluvofbags said:


> Nice color.   Getting ready for spring.



Thank you! Yup lol I'm tired of the cold rainy weather.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey  to see my mom today. Wore it to see "Paddington " with the kids at the Cinema yesterday as well, and got both compliments and looks. Love having a bag that is rare, and so stunning!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey  to see my mom today. Wore it to see "Paddington " with the kids at the Cinema yesterday as well, and got both compliments and looks. Love having a bag that is rare, and so stunning!


I love the subtle contrast between the heather grey and silver trim.  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I love the subtle contrast between the heather grey and silver trim.  Beautiful bag!



Thank you! That's what made me fall in love with this bag the first time I saw it in a photo. This; and the black specchio are a dream come true!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm carrying this girl today.  Got loads of compliments on her today at church & at the restaurant afterwards!


----------



## PamK

cdtracing said:


> I'm carrying this girl today.  Got loads of compliments on her today at church & at the restaurant afterwards!




Gorgeous blue!


----------



## cdtracing

PamK said:


> Gorgeous blue!



Thank you.  I've been wanting a Sapphire Selma for quite some time & I finally found one.  I just love her!!  IRL, she's a deeper shade of blue.  The flash from the camera makes her look brighter.


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my new Hamilton Specchio in Heather Grey  to see my mom today. Wore it to see "Paddington " with the kids at the Cinema yesterday as well, and got both compliments and looks. Love having a bag that is rare, and so stunning!




Gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I'm carrying this girl today.  Got loads of compliments on her today at church & at the restaurant afterwards!


Love that blue. Pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm carrying this girl today.  Got loads of compliments on her today at church & at the restaurant afterwards!



Lovely shade of blue.   Such a happy color,  if that makes sense.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Love that blue. Pretty!





myluvofbags said:


> Lovely shade of blue.   Such a happy color,  if that makes sense.



Thank you.  I love this color!  It brightens my day!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I love this color!  It brightens my day!!


CD, , do you mind if I call you CD for short?  Let me know.

Anyhow, question. How do you get two or more quotes like that into one reply like you just did?? I have often wanted to reply to all, so to speak, and see all of you doing it, but I can't figure that out! lol! HELP!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> CD, , do you mind if I call you CD for short?  Let me know.
> 
> Anyhow, question. How do you get two or more quotes like that into one reply like you just did?? I have often wanted to reply to all, so to speak, and see all of you doing it, but I can't figure that out! lol! HELP!



Sure, you can call me CD.  
At the bottom right corner are 3 buttons....Quote, a circle, & Quick Quote.  On the first comment you want to quote, click the circle & it will show in your reply window.  Click the back button & go to the next post you want to quote & do the same thing.  That quote will show up in your reply window below the first one.  Continue until you've quoted the replies you want to respond to, then add your comments & submit.  That's how I figured out how to do it.  Someone else may have an easier way.  Did my explanation make sense?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Sure, you can call me CD.
> At the bottom right corner are 3 buttons....Quote, a circle, & Quick Quote.  On the first comment you want to quote, click the circle & it will show in your reply window.  Click the back button & go to the next post you want to quote & do the same thing.  That quote will show up in your reply window below the first one.  Continue until you've quoted the replies you want to respond to, then add your comments & submit.  That's how I figured out how to do it.  Someone else may have an easier way.  Did my explanation make sense?




Thanks! Been wondering about the same thing.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks! Been wondering about the same thing.



You're very welcome.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Sure, you can call me CD.
> At the bottom right corner are 3 buttons....Quote, a circle, & Quick Quote.  On the first comment you want to quote, click the circle & it will show in your reply window.  Click the back button & go to the next post you want to quote & do the same thing.  That quote will show up in your reply window below the first one.  Continue until you've quoted the replies you want to respond to, then add your comments & submit.  That's how I figured out how to do it.  Someone else may have an easier way.  Did my explanation make sense?


UUhhhh....lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You're very welcome.


Let's see if this works.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You're very welcome.


All I see is a quote , a circle, and then 'reply',  I don't see any 'quick quote'? Let me look again. bear with me TESTING 1 2...


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> UUhhhh....lol!


how bout now??


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Let's see if this works.


testing  UHG...I.m too tired. I'll try again tomorrow. lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

norwegian girl said:


> thanks! Been wondering about the same thing.



+1


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> testing  UHG...I.m too tired. I'll try again tomorrow. lol!



Sleep tight! Here the morgning has just begun, and I'm off to school with the kids. Good luck with the posting


----------



## myluvofbags

Testing too.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> testing  UHG...I.m too tired. I'll try again tomorrow. lol!





myluvofbags said:


> +1





myluvofbags said:


> Testing too.



Ok, think I figured it out.  Night!


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, think I figured it out.  Night!



Fyi, seems I had to switch to desktop mode located all the way at the bottom.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> All I see is a quote , a circle, and then 'reply',  I don't see any 'quick quote'? Let me look again. bear with me TESTING 1 2...



Mine says Quote, Circle, Qreply.  It's confusing, I know.  And I think it depends on which layout you use.  My screen has the format that shows the picture avatars for each member.  I think that's the desktop format.  All the way at the bottom of the page is the link to switch your format.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, think I figured it out.  Night!


Show off!! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

It's not working for me! Let me ask you this...do you hit reply first and then the circles?? Or do you just hit all the circles and then reply?? ullhair:


----------



## CinthiaZ

testing


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Fyi, seems I had to switch to desktop mode located all the way at the bottom.


I can't even find desktop mode.. I don't think I'll ever get this! Dang it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Today is my ignored brown n/s croc hamilton's turn. For some reason I always reach for my gray croc with studs instead. Probably because I wear so much black and gray during the winter. Today I'm wearing a beige oversized sweater and this goes so well with it.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> It's not working for me! Let me ask you this...do you hit reply first and then the circles?? Or do you just hit all the circles and then reply?? ullhair:


Fill all the circles for the quotes you want then hit "Quote" on one of the quotes you have just selected.  They should all come up in one message box for you to add your comments.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Show off!! lol!



Lol!   I just spat laughing so hard!   I haven't tried again yet, so no bragging rights yet.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is my ignored brown n/s croc hamilton's turn. For some reason I always reach for my gray croc with studs instead. Probably because I wear so much black and gray during the winter. Today I'm wearing a beige oversized sweater and this goes so well with it.



Ooh, this is pretty.   Love the gradual coloring.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Fill all the circles for the quotes you want then hit "Quote" on one of the quotes you have just selected.  They should all come up in one message box for you to add your comments.





CinthiaZ said:


> It's not working for me! Let me ask you this...do you hit reply first and then the circles?? Or do you just hit all the circles and then reply?? ullhair:





cdtracing said:


> Mine says Quote, Circle, Qreply.  It's confusing, I know.  And I think it depends on which layout you use.  My screen has the format that shows the picture avatars for each member.  I think that's the desktop format.  All the way at the bottom of the page is the link to switch your format.



I did it again.   Yay!  Ok, I'm done.


----------



## myluvofbags

This is my sidekick for the day.   Cynthia in dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> Wearing this beauty!


Sigh...so pretty.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I'm carrying this girl today.  Got loads of compliments on her today at church & at the restaurant afterwards!


Bag twins!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is my ignored brown n/s croc hamilton's turn. For some reason I always reach for my gray croc with studs instead. Probably because I wear so much black and gray during the winter. Today I'm wearing a beige oversized sweater and this goes so well with it.


Very nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is my sidekick for the day.   Cynthia in dark dune.


Ooooh.  I love those straps! Great color too! Goes with everything.I love that charm on it too! Did that come with the bag?? NICE!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Sure, you can call me CD.
> At the bottom right corner are 3 buttons....Quote, a circle, & Quick Quote.  On the first comment you want to quote, click the circle & it will show in your reply window.  Click the back button & go to the next post you want to quote & do the same thing.  That quote will show up in your reply window below the first one.  Continue until you've quoted the replies you want to respond to, then add your comments & submit.  That's how I figured out how to do it.  Someone else may have an easier way.  Did my explanation make sense?





CinthiaZ said:


> It's not working for me! Let me ask you this...do you hit reply first and then the circles?? Or do you just hit all the circles and then reply?? ullhair:





CinthiaZ said:


> UUhhhh....lol!





CinthiaZ said:


> Let's see if this works.





myluvofbags said:


> I did it again.   Yay!  Ok, I'm done.





myluvofbags said:


> Lol!   I just spat laughing so hard!   I haven't tried again yet, so no bragging rights yet.





Yeah well spit on this!!  LMAO!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I finally figured it out! Thanks ladies, I am slow, but sure. It was Ubo's last comment tellimg me to hit the quote afte I hit the circle, that did the trick. That's what I was missing. Thanks to cdtracing as well. This will save me so much time!! Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Sleep tight! Here the morgning has just begun, and I'm off to school with the kids. Good luck with the posting


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Fill all the circles for the quotes you want then hit "Quote" on one of the quotes you have just selected.  They should all come up in one message box for you to add your comments.


Thanks Ubo, that is what I was missing, was hitting the quote atter the circle. Got it now! Thanks so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is my ignored brown n/s croc hamilton's turn. For some reason I always reach for my gray croc with studs instead. Probably because I wear so much black and gray during the winter. Today I'm wearing a beige oversized sweater and this goes so well with it.


Gorgeous! I think I like this better than mine! I have one is a silvery grey. color. I don't carry it much because it is so dang big. I only use it when I need to carry my laptop or sometimes I like it when shopping. I can put my smaller packages in it. That brown is really pretty! Love it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Fill all the circles for the quotes you want then hit "Quote" on one of the quotes you have just selected.  They should all come up in one message box for you to add your comments.



That's a little easier way.  I've been clicking the circle, then quote, the back & go to the next post I want to reply to. Clicking the circle on all the posts then quote is easier.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Today is my ignored brown n/s croc hamilton's turn. For some reason I always reach for my gray croc with studs instead. Probably because I wear so much black and gray during the winter. Today I'm wearing a beige oversized sweater and this goes so well with it.



I love this!  I love me some croc leather too.  I have the grey croc Selma & I carry her a lot. I have a croc Dillon on the way in red.  I won't carry her a lot but I don't have a red bag at all & I'll carry her to brighten my outfits.  I wear a lot of black, too but lately, I've been trying to accent with some color.  I would like to find a brown croc Hamilton like this....for the right price of course.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> This is my sidekick for the day.   Cynthia in dark dune.



That's lovely!  How do you like the Cynthia?  I been looking at it online but haven't looked at one IRL.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!



Great minds think alike!!!  I love this color!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> That's lovely!  How do you like the Cynthia?  I been looking at it online but haven't looked at one IRL.



Thanks,  I do like this bag.   Its funny though because a couple years back when it first came out my husband got me this in navy and I returned it.  Wasn't doing anything for me, but when I saw it in this color,  I had to have it!  I think the color goes great with the tortoise details.  of course my husband was like I told you you would like it.  Men don't understand a bag can look so different depending on the color.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Yeah well spit on this!!  LMAO!!



Hooray you did it!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally figured it out! Thanks ladies, I am slow, but sure. It was Ubo's last comment tellimg me to hit the quote afte I hit the circle, that did the trick. That's what I was missing. Thanks to cdtracing as well. This will save me so much time!! Thanks again!



Glad to help.  It took me a while to figure it out for myself!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Ooooh.  I love those straps! Great color too! Goes with everything.I love that charm on it too! Did that come with the bag?? NICE!!



I'm still laughing!  Thank you,  I do love the color too and agree it goes great with pretty much everything. And it came with the small charm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I'm still laughing!  Thank you,  I do love the color too and agree it goes great with pretty much everything. And it came with the small charm.


I am glad you took it to be funny because sometimes folks seem to take everything wrong! I thought it was pretty funny too, and at the same time I felt like a dummy cuz I really couldn't figure it out and here you are , doing it immediately! I was jealous! lol!  But I am glad you saw the humor in it. Cool!


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Well ladies I took the plunge and purchased the Brooke in black and gold.  This is my new bag it's simple yet classy.  Here is the link of it through Kors:

http://www.michaelkors.com/brooke-leather-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30H3GOKE2L


----------



## myluvofbags

Pursecrazymom said:


> Well ladies I took the plunge and purchased the Brooke in black and gold.  This is my new bag it's simple yet classy.  Here is the link of it through Kors:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/brooke-leather-medium-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30H3GOKE2L



Congrats and lucky you.   The bag is sold out online.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> I love this!  I love me some croc leather too.  I have the grey croc Selma & I carry her a lot. I have a croc Dillon on the way in red.  I won't carry her a lot but I don't have a red bag at all & I'll carry her to brighten my outfits.  I wear a lot of black, too but lately, I've been trying to accent with some color.  I would like to find a brown croc Hamilton like this....for the right price of course.



I actually found her in a consignment store BRAND NEW with tags and dustbag. They had 2. The other one was the natural tan/ lt brown combo. I have a Brahmin in that color scheme so I left that one but i could use the darker brown croc hamilton.


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying my blossom color block today!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2882964
> 
> 
> Carrying my blossom color block today!



How is the Blossom Pink holding up?
Are you worried about colour transfer?


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> How is the Blossom Pink holding up?
> Are you worried about colour transfer?


Blossom is holding up well! I am very particular with my bags, seeing its a light color I only wear it with whites or baby pinks (or very light color clothes) so no color transfers onto the bag


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2882964
> 
> 
> Carrying my blossom color block today!





B_girl_ said:


> Blossom is holding up well! I am very particular with my bags, seeing its a light color I only wear it with whites or baby pinks (or very light color clothes) so no color transfers onto the bag



You won't wear jeans with the Blossom? I wear jeans most weekends, would that be a problem you think?


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2882964
> 
> 
> Carrying my blossom color block today!



So pretty!!!


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> You won't wear jeans with the Blossom? I wear jeans most weekends, would that be a problem you think?


No I don't think that would be a problem! I wore jeans with it the other day, I wear it around my shoulder and it isn't long enough to touch my jeans normally!


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

My traveler messenger in claret


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> My traveler messenger in claret



Pretty!! Love Claret


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> My traveler messenger in claret



Love the charm so cute congrats!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> My traveler messenger in claret


Gorgeous! Love the turtle! Sweet!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! Love the turtle! Sweet!





smileydimples said:


> Love the charm so cute congrats!!!





bellevie0891 said:


> Pretty!! Love Claret



Thanks lovely ladies.   I adore bag charms.   My turtle is great cause there are different colored crystals on his shell so he matches a lot of bags with silver hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I wore one of my all time favorites out today. Have had this bag for years! Never gets outdated.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Miss Grape went to work with me today.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I wore one of my all time favorites out today. Have had this bag for years! Never gets outdated.



The silver against the black just pops!   Very nice.


----------



## myluvofbags

jazzyj1021 said:


> Miss Grape went to work with me today.
> View attachment 2884822



Great color,  I can't wait to use mine.   You must be loving her.


----------



## cny1941

jazzyj1021 said:


> Miss Grape went to work with me today.
> View attachment 2884822




Love love..


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> The silver against the black just pops!   Very nice.


Thanks! Yes, I love silver against black too.


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> Miss Grape went to work with me today.
> View attachment 2884822




Gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

CinthiaZ said:


> I wore one of my all time favorites out today. Have had this bag for years! Never gets outdated.




Whoa! Awesome bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> Whoa! Awesome bag!


Thank you! I really do like it. It's an oldie, but goody. I use it a lot.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> That's lovely!  How do you like the Cynthia?  I been looking at it online but haven't looked at one IRL.



I love the Cynthia,  gorgeous,  gorgeous bag, especially in Dark Dune!  I haven't bought this myself because I read in here somewhere that the racin  (?) - the brown circles didn't work well in very cold weather. They could break? I don't know if it's true, but regardless of that,  Cynthia is truely stunning.


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

My kempton tote in olive. It is my work bag.


----------



## Euromutt86

My E/W Hamilton in Apple.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Im using my new medium pale pink Selma! I love her and have a feeling I won't be taking her out of my hands for awhile..


----------



## CinthiaZ

My Braided Woodside Lamb Leather tote. Another oldie, but one of my favorites because it is so soft and broken in. 
I like to hug it! lol! 
Is large but very light weight.


----------



## ralewi

Pebbled Leather Hobo


----------



## myluvofbags

Seems black is the trend today.


----------



## myluvofbags

ralewi said:


> Pebbled Leather Hobo



Very classy looking.   Nice.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> My Braided Woodside Lamb Leather tote. Another oldie, but one of my favorites because it is so soft and broken in.
> I like to hug it! lol!
> Is large but very light weight.



Nice vintage.   Love the straps details.


----------



## ralewi

myluvofbags said:


> Nice vintage.   Love the straps details.



Thanks


----------



## mel16

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my small red Sutton today.  I'm so happy,  I just picked up the grape color for 139.00.



Can you post more pictures of your small red Sutton .. I am confused between the Medium & the small size. Please give me your suggestion. Can the small fit a regular size Ipad?


----------



## ubo22

mel16 said:


> Can you post more pictures of your small red Sutton .. I am confused between the Medium & the small size. Please give me your suggestion. Can the small fit a regular size Ipad?


I don't have a small or medium Sutton.  I have a large Sutton, but I'm absolutely sure the small won't fit a regular sized iPad.  The large can barely fit a regular sized iPad.  Please check the measurements of the bags found on all retail sites selling them and then compare those measurements to your iPad.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large Jules in suntan/black color block. Got it from the sale section on michael kors site.


----------



## myluvofbags

mel16 said:


> Can you post more pictures of your small red Sutton .. I am confused between the Medium & the small size. Please give me your suggestion. Can the small fit a regular size Ipad?



Here are some pics.  I would say it is a tight fit for an iPad .  Second picture shows the iPad in there. Kindle fire fits nicely along with my other items.  I suggest you take the measurement off site and compare.  I try not to carry too many things so the small works perfectly for me.


----------



## myluvofbags

Chose her for the day!


----------



## Alice89

myluvofbags said:


> Chose her for the day!


Oh, she's so lovely.


----------



## myluvofbags

Alice89 said:


> Oh, she's so lovely.



Thank you.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I'm carrying my large black ESSEX today. She is super squishy and soft! Sorry the pic is so dark, the sun is going down.


----------



## mel16

Thank you sooo much for taking out time & posting pix .. Gorgeous bag! I too don't carry much, just the essentials  and whats more confusing is that on the MK site the dimensions are 8"× 6"× 3.75" which are a bit too small.. but yours showing 11" and even on some other sites I've seen the dimensions of the small being 11"..


----------



## mel16

myluvofbags said:


> Here are some pics.  I would say it is a tight fit for an iPad .  Second picture shows the iPad in there. Kindle fire fits nicely along with my other items.  I suggest you take the measurement off site and compare.  I try not to carry too many things so the small works perfectly for me.



Lol instead of qouting on your post I replied to your post. I am new to this forum.. just getting to know stuff . Please check my reply above this post.


----------



## ubo22

mel16 said:


> Thank you sooo much for taking out time & posting pix .. Gorgeous bag! I too don't carry much, just the essentials  and whats more confusing is that on the MK site the dimensions are 8"× 6"× 3.75" which are a bit too small.. but yours showing 11" and even on some other sites I've seen the dimensions of the small being 11"..


The MK website often has incorrect measurements, so I always check other sites.  One that has both measurements and weights is Zappos...

small Sutton = 11L x 8.5H x 5D
medium Sutton = 12.5L x 9H x 5D
large Sutton = 14L x 11H x 6D


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm carrying my large black ESSEX today. She is super squishy and soft! Sorry the pic is so dark, the sun is going down.



Stunning bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

mel16 said:


> Thank you sooo much for taking out time & posting pix .. Gorgeous bag! I too don't carry much, just the essentials  and whats more confusing is that on the MK site the dimensions are 8"× 6"× 3.75" which are a bit too small.. but yours showing 11" and even on some other sites I've seen the dimensions of the small being 11"..



You're welcome.   Thought it would help to measure.  Also,  like Ubo22 said,  good to check zappos for measurements too.  I've found the dimensions differ on the sites.


----------



## myluvofbags

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2890000
> 
> Large Jules in suntan/black color block. Got it from the sale section on michael kors site.



Very nice.   Almost picked this one up too.  Are you loving the soft squishy leather?


----------



## polskablondynka

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2890000
> 
> Large Jules in suntan/black color block. Got it from the sale section on michael kors site.



So cute... I love bucket bags!


----------



## mel16

ubo22 said:


> The MK website often has incorrect measurements, so I always check other sites.  One that has both measurements and weights is Zappos...
> 
> small Sutton = 11L x 8.5H x 5D
> medium Sutton = 12.5L x 9H x 5D
> large Sutton = 14L x 11H x 6D



Thank you soo much .. its funny how MK site has wrong info on the dimensions when they should have the most accurate ones ..


----------



## mel16

myluvofbags said:


> Chose her for the day!



Awww such a cute one.. are there more small suttons with you ?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Stunning bag!



Thanks! This is a great knockaround bag with a long crossbody strap and pretty light in terms of weight even if filled to the brim. Some of these MK bags are heavy while EMPTY. This one is not. It was a great buy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm carrying my large black ESSEX today. She is super squishy and soft! Sorry the pic is so dark, the sun is going down.


I love this bag! I bought the satchel one in the same color and gave it to my Mom for her b-day! It was hard not to keep myself!


----------



## myluvofbags

mel16 said:


> Awww such a cute one.. are there more small suttons with you ?



Just this and the red for now.   Until they come out with a just right "baby pink" not a salmon looking color.  Lol!


----------



## accessorygirl2

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   Almost picked this one up too.  Are you loving the soft squishy leather?




Yes! Love the squish. It's so easy to use. I like the longer shoulder drop too. It's not an armpit bag and I am happy about that. The 4 interior pockets plus back wall zip give it just enough structure. And there's a magnetic snap closure so you don't have to work the drawstring every time.


----------



## accessorygirl2

polskablondynka said:


> So cute... I love bucket bags!




Thanks! Me too. I have 2 legacy archival buckets by coach and love them. This is my first drawstring and I'm loving it.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm carrying my large black ESSEX today. She is super squishy and soft! Sorry the pic is so dark, the sun is going down.



I love your bag!!  That's a bag that gets better with age!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> I love your bag!!  That's a bag that gets better with age!



Thanks! It's the MK i usually take it on trips because indestructible LOL! The super long crossbody strap is a plus and I can slide my plane tickets in the front zippers because they go across the entire bag, no more fumbling in my Louis Vuitton GM neverfull pulling out everything but what I NEED. Those TSA folks do not like waiting LOL!


----------



## fabdiva

Large Python Miranda Tote.


----------



## Shopzaholic

Getting ready for tomorrow


----------



## myluvofbags

Her first day out!


----------



## myluvofbags

Trying to decide between these two for Valentines Day!


----------



## angel4Love

myluvofbags said:


> Trying to decide between these two for Valentines Day!



I love the smaller one. What style is that?


----------



## angel4Love

it's just me and you today, babe 

 Idk why my photos are always showing up sideways.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Minkette

angel4Love said:


> it's just me and you today, babe
> 
> Idk why my photos are always showing up sideways.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?


I think it is more related to how your phone is positioned when you take the picture...


----------



## cdtracing

Getting this girl ready for her debut at Valentine's Day dinner tonight!!


----------



## keishapie1973

angel4Love said:


> it's just me and you today, babe
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why my photos are always showing up sideways.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?




It's showing up correctly for me.....


----------



## angel4Love

Minkette said:


> I think it is more related to how your phone is positioned when you take the picture...



I'll try it next time. Thank you.


----------



## angel4Love

keishapie1973 said:


> It's showing up correctly for me.....



That's so weird because its showing sideways to me


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Trying to decide between these two for Valentines Day!


Both are gorgeous! I love that Casey!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Getting this girl ready for her debut at Valentine's Day dinner tonight!!


Gorgeous CD!!!  I just love that red!


----------



## keishapie1973

angel4Love said:


> That's so weird because its showing sideways to me




Maybe because I'm using the app? I'm not sure....&#128516;


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Both are gorgeous! I love that Casey!



Thanks,  I think I'll be using the Casey.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Getting this girl ready for her debut at Valentine's Day dinner tonight!!



Hot!  Perfect for today!


----------



## myluvofbags

angel4Love said:


> it's just me and you today, babe
> 
> Idk why my photos are always showing up sideways.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?



I read the instructions for pic's and they recommend taking pictures on landscape.  Meaning having your phone on its side versus upright.   Does that make sense.   I started doing this and my pic's are coming out ok now.   Was driving me nuts!   Lol! 



angel4Love said:


> I love the smaller one. What style is that?



My SA said it's called Casey from MK runway collection.


----------



## myluvofbags

angel4Love said:


> it's just me and you today, babe
> 
> Idk why my photos are always showing up sideways.  Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?



Loving the pop of color and especially the handles.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous CD!!!  I just love that red!





myluvofbags said:


> Hot!  Perfect for today!



Thank you, ladies!  She matched my new red MK top my husband surprised me with!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, ladies!  She matched my new red MK top my husband surprised me with!!!


I saw the pic of you and your Valentine! What a beautiful couple you are! Must be so wonderful to have a brave military man in your life. Has to make you feel so safe and proud!!  Be sure to thank him for me. I am SO so so thankful to our military!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I saw the pic of you and your Valentine! What a beautiful couple you are! Must be so wonderful to have a brave military man in your life. Has to make you feel so safe and proud!!  Be sure to thank him for me. I am SO so so thankful to our military!



He's a Godsend, for sure.  He says "You're welcome but he was only doing his duty."  He's my second husband & almost 11 yrs younger than me! Hehehe.  I racked up the second go round!!:giggles::giggles:  He's glad to be home now; he was ready & it was time.  I'm so thankful he's safe & all the deployments are over.


----------



## angel4Love

myluvofbags said:


> I read the instructions for pic's and they recommend taking pictures on landscape.  Meaning having your phone on its side versus upright.   Does that make sense.   I started doing this and my pic's are coming out ok now.   Was driving me nuts!   Lol!
> 
> 
> My SA said it's called Casey from MK runway collection.



Ohh that's why..:giggles: thanks so much for the tip and Casey ohhh i love that style...very classy! Is that the small size?


----------



## angel4Love

myluvofbags said:


> Loving the pop of color and especially the handles.



I love it too...thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

angel4Love said:


> Ohh that's why..:giggles: thanks so much for the tip and Casey ohhh i love that style...very classy! Is that the small size?



Yes,  it's small and holds just my essentials.  I do love her though.


----------



## acm1134

myluvofbags said:


> Trying to decide between these two for Valentines Day!


I adore that Casey ! Have you posted any mod shots with her ? I think that she is on my wish list but I haven't seen her in person yet


----------



## acm1134

Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## adesuwa1989

Today using my small michael kors jet set tote in navy with gold hardware. I purchase the bag in Harrods.


----------



## Linz379

acm1134 said:


> Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic


Looks great on you!


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic




Gorgeous!!


----------



## smileydimples

Wearing this beauty out in Carmel celebrating our anniversary


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Wearing this beauty out in Carmel celebrating our anniversary




Cute! I love the bright pinks with jeans and a tee


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Wearing this beauty out in Carmel celebrating our anniversary


Really pretty.   It looks great on you and matches your top perfectly. 



acm1134 said:


> I adore that Casey ! Have you posted any mod shots with her ? I think that she is on my wish list but I haven't seen her in person yet



I have not done any mod shots yet.  I'll try tomorrow to take some. 



acm1134 said:


> Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic



Looks really good on you.   I really like this bag.   I saw a few baby pinks at NR rack, but they were so mishandled and out of shape,  so sad.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW, with my roae gold MK watch too


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> Wearing this beauty out in Carmel celebrating our anniversary



Happy anniversary! I love the studded selma in ANY color! That background makes me miss living in San Diego SO BAD, especially when I look out my window at 6 inches of snow with more to come........


----------



## Moving to Texas

acm1134 gorgeous bag


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Happy anniversary! I love the studded selma in ANY color! That background makes me miss living in San Diego SO BAD, especially when I look out my window at 6 inches of snow with more to come........



Thank you  Me too I love studded Selma's ALOT!!! awww snow , I have noticed alot of preople are getting snow


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Really pretty.   It looks great on you and matches your top perfectly.
> 
> 
> Thank you,even my Hubby was pointing out how much I matched. If I would have wore my Uggs they match my purse too


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> Thank you  Me too I love studded Selma's ALOT!!! awww snow , I have noticed alot of preople are getting snow



Now it's 10++ inches!!! My truck is stuck in the garage, my hubby is gonna pass out from all the shoveling, school is cancelled, interstates shutdown with wrecks EVERYWHERE- oh how I miss the west coast.....


----------



## ilysukixD

Miranda satchel


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Miranda satchel
> View attachment 2899397



oh my goodness your purse is soooooooooo cute


----------



## fabdiva

acm1134 said:


> Using this beauty for the weekend ! Sorry for the blurry pic


LOVING IT.  Every time I see the black, I want it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Now it's 10++ inches!!! My truck is stuck in the garage, my hubby is gonna pass out from all the shoveling, school is cancelled, interstates shutdown with wrecks EVERYWHERE- oh how I miss the west coast.....


Strange how it all changes.  We hardly have any snow left here in the Southern part of Norway, and we always used to have snow for months with blizzards and wind.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW


----------



## AuntJulie

Raspberry e/w Hamilton!


----------



## coachluvver

First time taking her out. On my way to work


----------



## B_girl_

First time carrying my color block sutton today!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2902652
> 
> First time carrying my color block sutton today!



Looks very nice on you!
Is this Small or Medium?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2902652
> 
> First time carrying my color block sutton today!


Sigh...so pretty!  I love it with the scarf, too!


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2902652
> 
> First time carrying my color block sutton today!




That is insanely cute worn!


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> Looks very nice on you!
> 
> Is this Small or Medium?




Thank you! Its the medium!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Sigh...so pretty!  I love it with the scarf, too!




Aw thank you very much


----------



## B_girl_

bellevie0891 said:


> That is insanely cute worn!




Thank youu!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2902652
> 
> First time carrying my color block sutton today!




I really love this color combo!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## cdtracing

I'm carrying this girl today & tomorrow.  A Christmas gift from my youngest son.


----------



## conrad18

Yesterday I had my Hamilton in Sapphire for a sushi lunch date and then a little bit of shopping downtown with my husband.


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> Yesterday I had my Hamilton in Sapphire for a sushi lunch date and then a little bit of shopping downtown with my husband.


Gorgeous!  I love the Hamilton and I love sapphire!  Two great combinations.


----------



## Bootlover07

conrad18 said:


> Yesterday I had my Hamilton in Sapphire for a sushi lunch date and then a little bit of shopping downtown with my husband.




Gorgeous!! I think sapphire is my favorite MK color ever!!!


----------



## CatePNW

My only MK bag but I LOVE it!  Hamilton Traveler in Luggage, Christmas present from my son.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## ubo22

CatePNW said:


> My only MK bag but I LOVE it!  Hamilton Traveler in Luggage, Christmas present from my son.
> 
> View attachment 2904460
> View attachment 2904461


Pretty!  Love your outfit and bag charm, too!


----------



## keishapie1973

CatePNW said:


> My only MK bag but I LOVE it!  Hamilton Traveler in Luggage, Christmas present from my son.
> 
> View attachment 2904460
> View attachment 2904461




Great modeling shots and gorgeous bag. I have it in black and it's my most carried bag....&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> My only MK bag but I LOVE it!  Hamilton Traveler in Luggage, Christmas present from my son.
> 
> View attachment 2904460
> View attachment 2904461


So nice! Looks great on you! What a great son with excellent taste!


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> I adore that Casey ! Have you posted any mod shots with her ? I think that she is on my wish list but I haven't seen her in person yet



Sorry for the late reply. Got busy with Valentines Day then my anniversary.  Here's a couple of shots.  She doesn't hold alot, just my essentials.


----------



## myvillarreal26

My navy jet set tote today


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying my selma today!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2909103
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my selma today!



Very nice.   Love the contrast of the black and white!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   Love the contrast of the black and white!


Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2909103
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my selma today!


Love that houndstooth!!!


----------



## arny24

Mk hamilton saffiano


----------



## CinthiaZ

I have been carrying my Chelsea ever since I got it, everyday! I just can't get sick of it! It is so perfect! Super huge yet light weight with large outer pockets so I can get to my cell and keys quickly.And LOOK!! I even wear it around the house in my jammies! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my Chelsea ever since I got it, everyday! I just can't get sick of it! It is so perfect! Super huge yet light weight with large outer pockets so I can get to my cell and keys quickly.And LOOK!! I even wear it around the house in my jammies! lol!



I like all the chains details and am surprised it's lightweight with them.  Looks good with your jammies too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I like all the chains details and am surprised it's lightweight with them.  Looks good with your jammies too!


It is surprising how light it is, not just the because of the chains, but the size of it too! It's a real smooth light weight leather, so that is why.


----------



## fabdiva

I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.


----------



## keishapie1973

fabdiva said:


> I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.




Looks great on you!!! &#128516;


----------



## myluvofbags

fabdiva said:


> I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.



Nice mod shot!   Looks great!


----------



## fabdiva

myluvofbags said:


> Nice mod shot!   Looks great!


Thanks Ladies Keishapie1973 and myluvofbags!  The bag is strategically placed to hide the hips (or at least try).  Lol


----------



## torchgirl

i always use MK Jet Set - Large Travel Tote  ( black color ) for working .

i can put everything inside my MK bag . good bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

fabdiva said:


> I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.


Ooo looks good on you!!


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.


The shearling fur finally came out of the closet!  Go Texans!!!


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying the first hamilton ive ever bought today


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> The shearling fur finally came out of the closet!  Go Texans!!!


I know right?!  I don't think I would have had it not been for this forum and brought some of the MKs out the closet!  Even found 4 Guccis and my old LV Damier Ebene GM Venice.  Unfortunately, this forum has also made me want more bags.  My poor kid may be on Ramen noodles this summer. Lol.


----------



## fabdiva

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo looks good on you!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## fabdiva

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my Chelsea ever since I got it, everyday! I just can't get sick of it! It is so perfect! Super huge yet light weight with large outer pockets so I can get to my cell and keys quickly.And LOOK!! I even wear it around the house in my jammies! lol!


That's a great bag.  How'd my radar miss this one!!!


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> I know right?!  I don't think I would have had it not been for this forum and brought some of the MKs out the closet!  Even found 4 Guccis and my old LV Damier Ebene GM Venice.  Unfortunately, this forum has also made me want more bags.  My poor kid may be on Ramen noodles this summer. Lol.


Maybe if you find some bags in your cavernous closet that you don't use anymore, you can resell them to clear out some space for some new purchases.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my Chelsea ever since I got it, everyday! I just can't get sick of it! It is so perfect! Super huge yet light weight with large outer pockets so I can get to my cell and keys quickly.And LOOK!! I even wear it around the house in my jammies! lol!


 


fabdiva said:


> That's a great bag.  How'd my radar miss this one!!!


 
+1
Great bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2910871
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying the first hamilton ive ever bought today



Great selection and start to the Hamilton family!


----------



## myluvofbags

Tried out my greenwich today and was super happy with how comfortable it was.


----------



## ilysukixD

Jeweled medium selma in powder blue


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Tried out my greenwich today and was super happy with how comfortable it was.



So glad to hear! You have a nice ensemble with her


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Tried out my greenwich today and was super happy with how comfortable it was.


Looks great on you! Rockin it with that turquoise top!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> Maybe if you find some bags in your cavernous closet that you don't use anymore, you can resell them to clear out some space for some new purchases.


Great idea.  I actually started to think about that.  I had no idea there was an after market for bags until I got on this forum.


----------



## AuntJulie

fabdiva said:


> I've literally have had this purse AT LEAST five years, and removed the tags today for Go Texans Day.



I couldn't help but notice your floors!  They're gorgeous!  We are thinking of doing a wood accent wall,  what color/brand are your floors?


----------



## CocoChannel

Birthday gift from my husband.....love it!!!!resents


----------



## IramImtiaz

CocoChannel said:


> Birthday gift from my husband.....love it!!!!resents




That's such a lovely bag, I've never seen it before &#128525;. Happy birthday!


----------



## Minkette

CocoChannel said:


> Birthday gift from my husband.....love it!!!!resents


Happy Birthday! Mine is tomorrow!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Birthday gift from my husband.....love it!!!!resents



Happy Birthday and congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## B_girl_

My black hamilton


----------



## DreaDuhhh

.


----------



## CocoChannel

Thank you iramlmtiaz and myluvofbags. Happy Birthday tomorrow Minkette!!!!	artyhat:


----------



## Restore724

*Selma stud black/gold*


----------



## coivcte

Restore724 said:


> *Selma stud black/gold*



Oh no....I told myself no more Selma, please don't do this to me!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

My luggage Selma....


----------



## keishapie1973

Restore724 said:


> *Selma stud black/gold*



Gorgeous!!! I seriously need a studded Selma.....


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2911886
> 
> 
> My black hamilton



Nice!   Silver against black is always so striking!


----------



## myluvofbags

Restore724 said:


> *Selma stud black/gold*



Omg!  Black and gold is beautiful too!


----------



## conrad18

Medium Sutton in Dark Khaki


----------



## cdtracing

My N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune.


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my large black grommet selma.


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large black grommet selma.


Love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large black grommet selma.


Love love!!! I have the same bag in the messenger style and I love it!


----------



## bellevie0891

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large black grommet selma.




Gorgeous


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large black grommet selma.



I have and adore this bag. It's a real head-turner.....


----------



## Linz379

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large black grommet selma.


Love this.


----------



## myluvofbags

Miranda in Carnation


----------



## Live It Up

Thanks for the nice comments ladies. My black grommet selma accompanied me to the theater to see American Sniper for the first time. I read the book, but hadn't had the opportunity to see the film until today. I went with my son, my sister and my father, a retired USAF fighter pilot and decorated Vietnam War veteran. I couldn't help but cry.


----------



## Ackm

conrad18 said:


> Yesterday I had my Hamilton in Sapphire for a sushi lunch date and then a little bit of shopping downtown with my husband.


Large or small size?


----------



## myluvofbags

Going out with miranda again


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with miranda again




Pretty! I love how you can wear it over the shoulder also &#128515;


----------



## acm1134

Brought this beauty out today !


----------



## acm1134

Sorry the picture is the wrong way !!


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> Brought this beauty out today !



Very pretty.   What color is your selma?


----------



## myluvofbags

bellevie0891 said:


> Pretty! I love how you can wear it over the shoulder also &#128515;



Thanks.   Because the leather is so squishy and soft it's really comfortable to me.


----------



## myvillarreal26

She is here! Just picked up the brown  EW signature tote! Got her for 158 at Macys!!


----------



## myluvofbags

myvillarreal26 said:


> She is here! Just picked up the brown  EW signature tote! Got her for 158 at Macys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913831
> View attachment 2913833



Congratulations on your new bag!   Great deal!


----------



## paula3boys

Using raspberry Hamilton. I thought I'd sell her to get Sutton, but that didn't work for me so I'll keep Hamilton till I find another raspberry style someday. This color is just so pretty!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with miranda again



Too pretty and it looks nice regardless how you carry it, really suits you!!
Did you spray it with the Rain and Stain Protectant? Which brand did you use?
Do you think colour transfer would be an issue with the light link colour? It's so so pretty..


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Miranda in Carnation


OMG!!  To Die For!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sadly, today is the last day I carry my Ludlow in Luggage. I love that huge middle zipper compartment, but not having any pockets on the outside, just irritates me. She's gotta go! I do love that luggage leather tho. Going to sell it ! Sniff sniff


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Sadly, today is the last day I carry my Ludlow in Luggage. I love that huge middle zipper compartment, but not having any pockets on the outside, just irritates me. She's gotta go! I do love that luggage leather tho. Going to sell it ! Sniff sniff



Really!?  It's so nice and looks like a classic piece that will last,  but if it's not love,  yes guess you should sell her and get what you love.  It also reminds me of the newer style Camden that is really popular too.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Too pretty and it looks nice regardless how you carry it, really suits you!!
> Did you spray it with the Rain and Stain Protectant? Which brand did you use?
> Do you think colour transfer would be an issue with the light link colour? It's so so pretty..



Thank you.   I just used the MK rain and stain protection cause i didnt want to wait before I used her and that's what I had and so far so good.   I know a lot of ladies recommend other products like apple garde.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  To Die For!



Thank you,  I am loving her!  Been finding myself picking my wardrobe around her so I can use her!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with miranda again


Don't forget to put your shoes on and I hope they are pink! lol! Just kidding you, lol! . Beautiful bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Really!?  It's so nice and looks like a classic piece that will last,  but if it's not love,  yes guess you should sell her and get what you love.  It also reminds me of the newer style Camden that is really popular too.


It is a beauty and I hate to let her go, but I wear too much silver anyhow and I really want to get something with outer pockets on it. They are a MUST for me! I have them on all my other bags and I just got with spoiled with them. It is so nice to get at my cell quickly before it stops ringing! lol! Makes it easier to get at my chap stick when I am driving, cuz my lips dry up so fast all the time, and I like them for my keys and my sunglasses too. I have three outer pockets on my Chelsea and it is really convenient for me. I was going crazy,carrying this today, without my outer pockets! 
My hubby says I need to get rid of some because I have too many, so bye bye to this one. I hope someone else will enjoy it more than me. It deserves a better home! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you,  I am loving her!  Been finding myself picking my wardrobe around her so I can use her!


That leather looks so soft and beautiful. I am a big fan of the MICHAEL Kors collection of bags. I had one for awhile and should have kept it. When you see that quality first hand it makes you realize the difference between the MK bags and the MMK bags. No comparison! But I guess for 3 zeros, it should be that way! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Sadly, today is the last day I carry my Ludlow in Luggage. I love that huge middle zipper compartment, but not having any pockets on the outside, just irritates me. She's gotta go! I do love that luggage leather tho. Going to sell it ! Sniff sniff



I love that bag.  I thought the Ludlow had side pockets.


----------



## acm1134

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty.   What color is your selma?


Red (:


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> Red (:



K, thanks.   I thought so,  but wanted to make sure.  You know how pictures can be deceiving with different lights and environment.


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking my large deep pink selma for a spin today.


----------



## paula3boys




----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915016



I'm not usually a tote gal,  but I find myself liking this style more as a tote.  How about you?   Tote or satchel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love that bag.  I thought the Ludlow had side pockets.


It's not exactly the Ludlow. Just very similar, so that's what I call it. . I think it may be the original version, before they put the pockets on and gave it a name. lol!


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915016




Pretty! Is that black or navy?


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Taking my large deep pink selma for a spin today.


See, now I like THAT Selma, because it has an outer pocket on it. Hard to find them like that. Nice!


----------



## CocoChannel

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915016



That's so nice I love the black with the pink!! Where did you find it?


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Taking my large deep pink selma for a spin today.





Love it!! Such a pretty bag


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> I'm not usually a tote gal,  but I find myself liking this style more as a tote.  How about you?   Tote or satchel.




I think I like it more as a tote but I'm going out to where I'd like it more closed for security so this is better


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> Pretty! Is that black or navy?



 Black with raspberry interior



CocoChannel said:


> That's so nice I love the black with the pink!! Where did you find it?




Broadway in New York mailed it to me. I did phone order


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> See, now I like THAT Selma, because it has an outer pocket on it. Hard to find them like that. Nice!



Haha I was thinking that, wow I can put my phone right in there!  I've  been getting used to digging around my bags for my phone before using this one.  Now it's going to irritate me again!


----------



## cherubs

Today I carried my white MK signature cross body.


----------



## SegaAndRipper

I am using the Hamilton North/South bag in black leather with rose gold hardware. It fits everything I need for school and can be worn as a shoulder bag!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

I just picked up my Medium Suede Presley this past Saturday and I can't bring myself to part with it even though it's a little small for my typical work bag.
I love it though &#128525;


----------



## CocoChannel

paula3boys said:


> Black with raspberry interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broadway in New York mailed it to me. I did phone order




Love that you can do that...it's beautiful


----------



## missphilippa

Taking my Sutton out with me today


----------



## myluvofbags

missphilippa said:


> Taking my Sutton out with me today



Nice,  I have not seen this in the brown logo.   I like it.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> I just picked up my Medium Suede Presley this past Saturday and I can't bring myself to part with it even though it's a little small for my typical work bag.
> I love it though &#128525;



It's such a beautiful bag, I don't blame you.


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Love it!! Such a pretty bag



Thank you.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my lovely push lock satchel.  Leather is still yummy after all these years.


----------



## Sassyjgm

I wore my Stranthrope as a crossbody one day to the bookstore, then as a shoulder bag the next day. Great bag. It's so versatile!


----------



## Sassyjgm

Restore724 said:


> *Selma stud black/gold*


Beautiful look on you. So chic.


----------



## bellevie0891

Sassyjgm said:


> I wore my Stranthrope as a crossbody one day to the bookstore, then as a shoulder bag the next day. Great bag. It's so versatile!




So cute!!!


----------



## paula3boys

CocoChannel said:


> Love that you can do that...it's beautiful



Thank you!

I got compliments in every store I was in yesterday


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassyjgm said:


> I wore my Stranthrope as a crossbody one day to the bookstore, then as a shoulder bag the next day. Great bag. It's so versatile!




I love both looks!!! &#128516;


----------



## ubo22

Sassyjgm said:


> I wore my Stranthrope as a crossbody one day to the bookstore, then as a shoulder bag the next day. Great bag. It's so versatile!


Great bag and outfits!  Gives you so many options!


----------



## CinthiaZ

carterazo said:


> Carried my lovely push lock satchel.  Leather is still yummy after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 2916673


Very nice! I had one just like it in the luggage color. I sold it on ebay and the woman thought she died and went to heaven! Got a great feedback on that one! Never saw it in that pretty green before. That is very rare and will be worth a pretty penny soon, if it isn't already. There are those seeking them in unusual colors like that. Keep taking good care of her. She's worth a lot!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sassyjgm said:


> I wore my Stranthrope as a crossbody one day to the bookstore, then as a shoulder bag the next day. Great bag. It's so versatile!


That bag is gorgeous! Love the gold trim on the edges! And the chain strap! Nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

My small grape Sutton


----------



## latingrl

Today I'm carrying my MK Fulton bag in python print.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> It's such a beautiful bag, I don't blame you.



Thank you!!


----------



## carterazo

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice! I had one just like it in the luggage color. I sold it on ebay and the woman thought she died and went to heaven! Got a great feedback on that one! Never saw it in that pretty green before. That is very rare and will be worth a pretty penny soon, if it isn't already. There are those seeking them in unusual colors like that. Keep taking good care of her. She's worth a lot!



Thank you!  She's my prefect green.  I'll keep her till she falls apart.


----------



## Samia

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2915016




This is beautiful, sorry I don't know MK bags that well, what is this style called?


----------



## AuntJulie

My raspberry Hamilton!


----------



## paula3boys

Samia said:


> This is beautiful, sorry I don't know MK bags that well, what is this style called?




Thank you. Greenwich in large size


----------



## 2 stars

AuntJulie said:


> My raspberry Hamilton!



I'm also carrying my raspberry hamilton


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> I'm also carrying my raspberry hamilton



You do like your pink  This colour is striking, beautiful!!!!


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> You do like your pink  This colour is striking, beautiful!!!!


Thank you!  Pink is my favorite color


----------



## Bootlover07

Today I'm carrying my bedford shoulder bag in mandarin. I love having a comfy cross body bag and this color is so cheery and bright.


----------



## cbarber1123

myluvofbags said:


> My small grape Sutton



Beautiful. Love your charm.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I'm carrying my bedford shoulder bag in mandarin. I love having a comfy cross body bag and this color is so cheery and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920509


Love this cross body bag!  Mandarin is such a bright, beautiful color.


----------



## myluvofbags

cbarber1123 said:


> Beautiful. Love your charm.



Thanks.   I love adding a little something to my bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Today I'm carrying my bedford shoulder bag in mandarin. I love having a comfy cross body bag and this color is so cheery and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920509



This is such a happy color.   Can't help but smile when you look at it.


----------



## missphilippa

It's my MK Casey's first day at work. I'm officially in love with this bag lol.


----------



## coivcte

missphilippa said:


> It's my MK Casey's first day at work. I'm officially in love with this bag lol.



Would love to see some photos or mod shot if possible?


----------



## missphilippa

coivcte said:


> Would love to see some photos or mod shot if possible?



LOL I hit the post button by mistake without finishing the attachment lol. Here it is


----------



## coivcte

missphilippa said:


> It's my MK Casey's first day at work. I'm officially in love with this bag lol.





missphilippa said:


> LOL I hit the post button by mistake without finishing the attachment lol. Here it is



Wow I like it! Is it leather? Not Saffiano, right?
I have only seen the structured version in Fuchsia I think, if they are the same bag.


----------



## missphilippa

coivcte said:


> Wow I like it! Is it leather? Not Saffiano, right?
> I have only seen the structured version in Fuchsia I think, if they are the same bag.




Yes, it's leather. I was more familiar with Saffiano, so I was afraid to use it at first. I debated whether to buy this black one or the fuchsia one, but I decided finally to go for the black color. I'm not that great in color coordination lol


----------



## coivcte

missphilippa said:


> Yes, it's leather. I was more familiar with Saffiano, so I was afraid to use it at first. I debated whether to buy this black one or the fuchsia one, but I decided finally to go for the black color. I'm not that great in color coordination lol



I did a quick search and found the bag on Nordstrom.
Beautiful bag but I didn't like the price tag. It's really nice to own something from the MK Collection  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## missphilippa

coivcte said:


> I did a quick search and found the bag on Nordstrom.
> Beautiful bag but I didn't like the price tag. It's really nice to own something from the MK Collection  Thank you for sharing!!



Thanks! I normally would not buy a bag with a price tag like Casey's, too much for me; however I got a good deal for it so I grabbed the opportunity. I was elated, and relieved lol,  when this bag was unanimously authenticated here by our MK authenticators


----------



## ScottyGal

missphilippa said:


> LOL I hit the post button by mistake without finishing the attachment lol. Here it is



I love the simplicity of this - it looks really classy, without having 'too much going on' but still doesn't look boring. Gorgeous


----------



## coivcte

_Lee said:


> I love the simplicity of this - it looks really classy, without having 'too much going on' but still doesn't look boring. Gorgeous



Just wondering if the middle compartment is any good inside the Casey?
I use a purse organisation and these inner compartment is sort of in the way.

I agree with Lee, I love how classy it looks!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Just wondering if the middle compartment is any good inside the Casey?
> I use a purse organisation and these inner compartment is sort of in the way.
> 
> I agree with Lee, I love how classy it looks!


+1
I use a purse organizer and can never purchase bags with compartments.   I love the ease of switching between bags quickly with my purse organizer!  The Casey is so beautiful, but the compartment separator made me cross it off my list.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I use a purse organizer and can never purchase bags with compartments.   I love the ease of switching between bags quickly with my purse organizer!  The Casey is so beautiful, but the compartment separator made me cross it off my list.



Mmmmm......so I am not the only one who has that problem.
Recently has been dreaming about the Riley in Blue and just realised today that it also has a middle compartment that divides the bag internally  from one of the photos online.
I hope I am wrong.....haven't seen the bag IRL. Sigh....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large selma in nickel. Yes, that's a slice of bacon wearing a 'stache and a googly-eyed egg. My kid bought it for me because I love bacon.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in nickel. Yes, that's a slice of bacon wearing a 'stache and a googly-eyed egg. My kid bought it for me because I love bacon.


LOL!!! :lolots:  Your bag charms are amazing!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> LOL!!! :lolots:  Your bag charms are amazing!



Thanks ubo22! They make people smile and sometimes laugh out loud and that's always a good thing.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in nickel. Yes, that's a slice of bacon wearing a 'stache and a googly-eyed egg. My kid bought it for me because I love bacon.



Omg, this is too cute!  I love it and want one.   I love bacon too.  Great kid, so thoughtful.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large selma in nickel. Yes, that's a slice of bacon wearing a 'stache and a googly-eyed egg. My kid bought it for me because I love bacon.



That is so cute!!  Who would have thought..  I love the neutral metallics!


----------



## keishapie1973

Oh, how I've missed thee!!! It's warm and sunny today so I had to pull out my favorite....[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Oh, how I've missed thee!!! It's warm and sunny today so I had to pull out my favorite....[emoji7]
> View attachment 2925738



Gorgeous Sutton.  Don't you just love the bright colors!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Oh, how I've missed thee!!! It's warm and sunny today so I had to pull out my favorite....[emoji7]
> View attachment 2925738




Twins! Love it!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous Sutton.  Don't you just love the bright colors!







Bootlover07 said:


> Twins! Love it!!!




Thank you!!!
Yes, I've been wearing all neutrals this winter. I am craving color.....[emoji1]


----------



## cny1941

My grape selma. Finally got something with SHW.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Oh, how I've missed thee!!! It's warm and sunny today so I had to pull out my favorite....[emoji7]
> View attachment 2925738


I've been carrying my sapphire Selma all winter.  Love!   Such a great color against dark clothing.  Glad you pulled your sapphire Sutton out of the closet.  Love!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2926069
> 
> My grape selma. Finally got something with SHW.


Very pretty!  Love it with the shw!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2926069
> 
> My grape selma. Finally got something with SHW.



So pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2926069
> 
> My grape selma. Finally got something with SHW.



So lovely.   I love purple.   Now if only there were more varied purples available from MK we could also start a purple bag thread.


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  Love it with the shw!







BAGLADY 3375 said:


> So pretty!







myluvofbags said:


> So lovely.   I love purple.   Now if only there were more varied purples available from MK we could also start a purple bag thread.




Thank you ladies. Hope MK has more purples this year. Would love to see a purple bag thread soon. )


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wore my Navy Astor Silver Studded Satchel today.
 Drove me crazy with out any outer pockets, lol,  
but love it with my greens and jeans. 
Nice large, leather bag. Very comfortable.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my Navy Astor Silver Studded Satchel today.
> Drove me crazy with no outer pockets, lol,
> but love it with my greens and jeans.
> Nice large pebbled leather bag. Very comfortable.



Looking good!   Yes, you sometimes have to endure cause the bag is so beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Looking good!   Yes, you sometimes have to endure cause the bag is so beautiful!


  Thank you! It was rough! lol!


----------



## carterazo

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2926069
> 
> My grape selma. Finally got something with SHW.



What a yummy/juicy color.  Love it!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my Navy Astor Silver Studded Satchel today.
> Drove me crazy with out any outer pockets, lol,
> but love it with my greens and jeans.
> Nice large, leather bag. Very comfortable.



Love that bag!!  Suffer through, suffer through!! LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Love that bag!!  Suffer through, suffer through!! LOL


Thanks cdtracing! I really did miss the outer pockets. I kept trying to stuff things in them and dropping them on the ground! lol! It's kind of like when you drive a stick shift and you get into an automatic and start going for the clutch and it's not there! lol! Did you ever do that?? Too funny. lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks cdtracing! I really did miss the outer pockets. I kept trying to stuff things in them and dropping them on the ground! lol! It's kind of like when you drive a stick shift and you get into an automatic and start going for the clutch and it's not there! lol! Did you ever do that?? Too funny. lol!



I do that everytime I drive my hubbys truck. I look and feel like a moron.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I do that everytime I drive my hubbys truck. I look and feel like a moron.


:lolots: Thank you.


----------



## ubo22

Just switched back to my malachite Selma for the transition from winter to spring.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Just switched back to my malachite Selma for the transition from winter to spring.



Great color choice for spring.


----------



## lozloz1

I took my Hamilton E/W saffiano in black for its first outing in Cheshire, UK yesterday - I love it


----------



## bellevie0891

lozloz1 said:


> I took my Hamilton E/W saffiano in black for its first outing in Cheshire, UK yesterday - I love it




So classy! I think I want this bag next. [emoji4]


----------



## accessorygirl2

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Great color choice for spring.


Thanks.  It's my seasonal transition bag (fall and winter to spring).


----------



## ubo22

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2930410
> 
> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune


I always love a dark dune bag.  Very pretty!


----------



## cbarber1123

My chili Colette. I love this bag.


----------



## ubo22

cbarber1123 said:


> My chili Colette. I love this bag.


What a great color!


----------



## myluvofbags

Going to try out my Collette today


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Going to try out my Collette today


Love the colorblocking and the bag charm!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Love the colorblocking and the bag charm!



Thanks.   I was in a rush,  but next time I will take off the luggage tag when I plan on using a bag charm.


----------



## myluvofbags

cbarber1123 said:


> My chili Colette. I love this bag.



This really is a nice color!  The name chili is perfect cause this is hot!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Going to try out my Collette today



Large Collette? Is it the same color block combination as the new Selma?


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Going to try out my Collette today



Thank you!!! This is the first modeling pic that I've seen. This bag is a beauty.....


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Large Collette? Is it the same color block combination as the new Selma?



I think it is.   It's nude/white/peanut


----------



## cbarber1123

myluvofbags said:


> This really is a nice color!  The name chili is perfect cause this is hot!



It's so much prettier in person. I usually wouldn't consider this color but it's a stunner.


----------



## cbarber1123

ubo22 said:


> What a great color!



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## cbarber1123

myluvofbags said:


> Going to try out my Collette today



Love this. Love your key fob on bag.


----------



## cbarber1123

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2930410
> 
> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune



Love this color


----------



## bellevie0891

cbarber1123 said:


> My chili Colette. I love this bag.




That red is stunning!!


----------



## lozloz1

bellevie0891 said:


> So classy! I think I want this bag next. [emoji4]



Get it  Here's another photo (Sorry I'm so far away but you get the idea)


----------



## bellevie0891

lozloz1 said:


> Get it  Here's another photo (Sorry I'm so far away but you get the idea)




Have to save up for it [emoji6] I love the looks of the N/S version too, but the E/W size is so much more practical for me. Love the gold against the black!


----------



## myluvofbags

Today for Saint Patrick day!


----------



## jenjen1964

My just delivered large mono Frankie I just looooove her!!


----------



## conrad18

Been carrying my Jules Large Colorblock Shoulder Bag in Suntan/Black all week!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Hamilton in luggage (soft leather)


----------



## paula3boys

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2933700
> 
> Hamilton in luggage (soft leather)




Wish I would've gotten when I had chance for good deal


----------



## keishapie1973

The first Selma that I fell in love with.  Black Grommet with silver hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Just switched back to my malachite Selma for the transition from winter to spring.



That Malachite color is awesome.  I wish he still made purses in that color.


----------



## cdtracing

lozloz1 said:


> I took my Hamilton E/W saffiano in black for its first outing in Cheshire, UK yesterday - I love it





lozloz1 said:


> Get it  Here's another photo (Sorry I'm so far away but you get the idea)



That looks so good on you!!  And the scenery is beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2930410
> 
> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune



I love that color.  I have the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton!  The color is so versatile & goes with anything year round.


----------



## cdtracing

cbarber1123 said:


> My chili Colette. I love this bag.





myluvofbags said:


> Going to try out my Collette today



How do you ladies like the Collette?  Those are great color choices, by the way!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Today for Saint Patrick day!



That's a great bag!  What shade of green is it....Gooseberry?


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> The first Selma that I fell in love with.  Black Grommet with silver hardware.
> View attachment 2933932



Bag twins!!   That was the second Selma I bought!  I love the Grommet detailing.


----------



## cdtracing

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2933700
> 
> Hamilton in luggage (soft leather)



I missed out on the Luggage Hamilton in the soft leather but I did get the Outlet version it!!  It's a great bag!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> That Malachite color is awesome.  I wish he still made purses in that color.


Thank you.  It's a 2013 color, and I don't think it's coming back.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love that color.  I have the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton!  The color is so versatile & goes with anything year round.


Bag twins!    I love my dark dune n/s Hamilton tote.  Dark dune is such a great year-round color!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Thank you.  It's a 2013 color, and I don't think it's coming back.



I don't think so either but it's such a gorgeous shade of green.  I don't find too many green bags that I like but I do like that shade.  I would love to see a Croc embossed bag in an Emerald green.  Fendi has a 3Jours Croc tote bag in their Pre-Fall 2015 Collection in that shade & it's killer!!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!    I love my dark dune n/s Hamilton tote.  Dark dune is such a great year-round color!



Yes, it is!  I got a great deal at Macy's so I just had to have it!  So it was one of my Christmas presents from my DH!!  I get so many compliments every time I carry her!


----------



## cbarber1123

cdtracing said:


> How do you ladies like the Collette?  Those are great color choices, by the way!



I love this bag so much. I get so many compliments on this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

cbarber1123 said:


> I love this bag so much. I get so many compliments on this bag.



Is your's a large?  How much does it hold?  That Chili color is striking!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I don't think so either but it's such a gorgeous shade of green.  I don't find too many green bags that I like but I do like that shade.  I would love to see a Croc embossed bag in an Emerald green.  Fendi has a 3Jours Croc tote bag in their Pre-Fall 2015 Collection in that shade & it's killer!!


Is this it?  I love this shade, too!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Is this it?  I love this shade, too!



Yes!!!!!  OMG, I love that bag!!!   I was hoping MK would do a Dillon or another Croc bag in this shade!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes!!!!!  OMG, I love that bag!!!   I was hoping MK would do a Dillon or another Croc bag in this shade!!


We can only dream.  Maybe the MK gods are watching down on us.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> That's a great bag!  What shade of green is it....Gooseberry?



Thank you.   It's called malachite.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> The first Selma that I fell in love with.  Black Grommet with silver hardware.
> View attachment 2933932



The grommets in silver just elevates it in style.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   It's called malachite.


Yours is malachite, too?!  It looks so different depending on whether it's in saffiano leather or soft leather.  I love it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have a similar bag but its not Fendi. Its an old Antonio Melani from Dillards. The A M line used to be quality leather bags. Some of those bags now are questionable. I picked up a few about 6-7 years ago and still use them today. My favorite is the pink/gray croc. Its a little bit "birkin-ish". The green croc has an opening with double zips just like a MK sutton.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have a similar bag but its not Fendi. Its an old Antonio Melani from Dillards. The A M line used to be quality leather bags. Some of those bags now are questionable. I picked up a few about 6-7 years ago and still use them today. My favorite is the pink/gray croc. Its a little bit "birkin-ish". The green croc has an opening with double zips just like a MK sutton.


I really love all the croc embossed leather bags.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> We can only dream.  Maybe the MK gods are watching down on us.



I even emailed a suggestion that they consider a croc bag in that color.  (hint, hint)
I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have a similar bag but its not Fendi. Its an old Antonio Melani from Dillards. The A M line used to be quality leather bags. Some of those bags now are questionable. I picked up a few about 6-7 years ago and still use them today. My favorite is the pink/gray croc. Its a little bit "birkin-ish". The green croc has an opening with double zips just like a MK sutton.



I love Croc bags.  Those are awesome!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   It's called malachite.



WOW!!  I guess it depends on the leather cause the color looks so different on your soft leather purse from Ubo's Saffiano.  Still a beautiful color!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Yours is malachite, too?!  It looks so different depending on whether it's in saffiano leather or soft leather.  I love it!



Yes, it's an outlet bag, I was looking for a green bag and fell in love with how squishy and durable the leather is, so I bought one in black too!


----------



## cbarber1123

cdtracing said:


> Is your's a large?  How much does it hold?  That Chili color is striking!



Yeah it's the large. It's more of a medium size bag to me. I carry a full size wallet, checkbook, large coach wristlet and smaller wristlet and small coin purse. It fits my needs. I'll post a pic Tom of the inside so you can see.


----------



## lozloz1

cdtracing said:


> That looks so good on you!!  And the scenery is beautiful!



Aww thank you, have another one! (All for reference purposes of course!) But seriously I am so in love with this bag


----------



## lozloz1

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2933700
> 
> Hamilton in luggage (soft leather)



That's so beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2933700
> 
> Hamilton in luggage (soft leather)


 


lozloz1 said:


> Aww thank you, have another one! (All for reference purposes of course!) But seriously I am so in love with this bag


Seriously, the Hamilton is such a gorgeous bag in both soft leather and saffiano leather.  I guess that's why I own two of the large Hamilton totes!


----------



## BagMagTasty

lozloz1 said:


> Aww thank you, have another one! (All for reference purposes of course!) But seriously I am so in love with this bag



so beautiful! love the bag and the outfit


----------



## RuedeNesle

MK Joan Satchel.  

Purchased a red Joan satchel in 2011, sold her on ebay in 2012.  I've been missing her lately and found this Joan satchel on ebay last week.  I'm so happy she's back!


----------



## cdtracing

RuedeNesle said:


> MK Joan Satchel.
> 
> Purchased a red Joan satchel in 2011, sold her on ebay in 2012.  I've been missing her lately and found this Joan satchel on ebay last week.  I'm so happy she's back!



That's an awesome bag!!!  Glad you were able to find another.  I hate it when I have a bag & then sell it to only miss it! LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome bag!!!  Glad you were able to find another.  I hate it when I have a bag & then sell it to only miss it! LOL



Thanks very much!

Me too! I'm usually good at knowing when it's time to say goodbye, but every now and then one leaves the party too soon.


----------



## smileydimples

wearing this pretty pretty sapphire today [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing this pretty pretty sapphire today [emoji4][emoji4]



Beautiful!!  I love Sapphire!  I have the Large Selma in that color!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!!  I love Sapphire!  I have the Large Selma in that color!!



Thank you !! Isn't it one of the best Blues &#128525;&#128525; Would had loved to have a selma in sapphire but this beauty popped up on a super sale so I had to have it


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Thank you !! Isn't it one of the best Blues &#128525;&#128525; Would had loved to have a selma in sapphire but this beauty popped up on a super sale so I had to have it



I don't blame you!!  Can't pass up a deal on an awesome color like Sapphire!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing this pretty pretty sapphire today [emoji4][emoji4]



Bag twins!!! I was carrying this bag the other day and my sales associate told me that she gets the most calls requesting this bag in this color.......


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!!  I love Sapphire!  I have the Large Selma in that color!!


Bag twins on the large sapphire Selma!    Great color!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins on the large sapphire Selma!    Great color!



I think the Sapphire is my favorite blue!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm obsessed with sapphire!!! I have it in the jet set tote and the sutton; I also have a crossbody bag and a woven clutch from DSW that are cobalt so I have a bit of a problem lol!!! It's definitely my favorite MK color. I'm carrying my jet set top zip today


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm obsessed with sapphire!!! I have it in the jet set tote and the sutton; I also have a crossbody bag and a woven clutch from DSW that are cobalt so I have a bit of a problem lol!!! It's definitely my favorite MK color. I'm carrying my jet set top zip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936592



Your Jet Set is stunning in Sapphire.  I've been looking for something else in Sapphire.  I wish the Dillon came in this color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Your Jet Set is stunning in Sapphire.  I've been looking for something else in Sapphire.  I wish the Dillon came in this color.




I took My blue Astor out again today! I love wearing it on the Harley! Looks so kick, with my paint job! lol!  That looks like a sapphire blue, doesn't it??  I can't remember what it was called. I just liked it and I got it. Now you know why I like my silver so much! lol! Looks great with the chrome, don't you think?? lol! Gold just wouldn't look the same! It would clash. lol!


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into my black Selma for the work week. 
View attachment 2937074


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins on the large sapphire Selma!    Great color!


such a great color love selma 



cdtracing said:


> I think the Sapphire is my favorite blue!!


mine too 


Bootlover07 said:


> I'm obsessed with sapphire!!! I have it in the jet set tote and the sutton; I also have a crossbody bag and a woven clutch from DSW that are cobalt so I have a bit of a problem lol!!! It's definitely my favorite MK color. I'm carrying my jet set top zip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936592



Your bag is to die for sooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> such a great color love selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is to die for sooooooooooooo pretty




Thank you!!


----------



## BagMagTasty

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm obsessed with sapphire!!! I have it in the jet set tote and the sutton; I also have a crossbody bag and a woven clutch from DSW that are cobalt so I have a bit of a problem lol!!! It's definitely my favorite MK color. I'm carrying my jet set top zip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936592



love the blue color!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wearing my European version E/W Hamilton in Dark Dune along with my Holzweiler scarf today! Perfect company to bring along for my Advanced CPR Examination that is mandetory for ER Nurses  . It went great!


----------



## conrad18

Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware! &#128091;&#128150;


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my European version E/W Hamilton in Dark Dune along with my Holzweiler scarf today! Perfect company to bring along for my Advanced CPR Examination that is mandetory for ER Nurses  . It went great!



Do you find wearing the lock this way (with metal plate hidden) prevents scratches on the hardware? Does the lock rubbing on the leather wear out the leather?


----------



## bellevie0891

conrad18 said:


> Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware! &#128091;&#128150;



Fuschia is just so dang gorgeous to me!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Large Selma in Luggage


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Colette in chili.....


----------



## cbarber1123

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Colette in chili.....
> 
> View attachment 2939384



Bag twins&#128571; don't you just love this bag. So beautiful.


----------



## ubo22

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2939370
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage


Bag twins!    This is my favorite year-round structured MK bag.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> Do you find wearing the lock this way (with metal plate hidden) prevents scratches on the hardware? Does the lock rubbing on the leather wear out the leather?


Yes it does. I don't wear it like this all the time, but I do it to prevent scratches.


----------



## keishapie1973

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2939370
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage





ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!    This is my favorite year-round structured MK bag.



All twinsies!!! I just love how this bag looks with jeans.....


----------



## keishapie1973

cbarber1123 said:


> Bag twins&#128571; don't you just love this bag. So beautiful.



Yes, I do.  I wore it yesterday and couldn't stop staring at it.....


----------



## bellevie0891

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2939370
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage



Luggage is just gorgeous!


----------



## 2 stars

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Colette in chili.....
> 
> View attachment 2939384


Gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Colette in chili.....
> 
> View attachment 2939384



That red!!


----------



## cdtracing

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2939370
> 
> Large Selma in Luggage



Love the Luggage.  It's a great year round neutral!!


----------



## rbleather

CinthiaZ said:


> I took My blue Astor out again today! I love wearing it on the Harley! Looks so kick, with my paint job! lol!  That looks like a sapphire blue, doesn't it??  I can't remember what it was called. I just liked it and I got it. Now you know why I like my silver so much! lol! Looks great with the chrome, don't you think?? lol! Gold just wouldn't look the same! It would clash. lol!




OMG, Awesome!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

rbleather said:


> OMG, Awesome!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Colette in chili.....
> 
> View attachment 2939384


Lovin that bag! May just get one. Did you see any with silver hardware on them??


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Lovin that bag! May just get one. Did you see any with silver hardware on them??




Thank you. No, I didn't see any with silver hardware. Although, I would have definitely preferred it!!! [emoji7]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I was wearing all black and looked like a ninja LOL!! I needed a pop of color. Red hippie grommet e/w.


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was wearing all black and looked like a ninja LOL!! I needed a pop of color. Red hippie grommet e/w.



I bet this looked fantastic with all black!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Not tootin' my own horn but it looked great, comments galore-TOOT TOOT!! I love your watermelon mk too. I ended up getting a brahmin duxbury in tulip, its kinda watermelon-coral. I'm a sucker for embossed croc bags. If they made a dillon croc in watermelon I would have been all over it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was wearing all black and looked like a ninja LOL!! I needed a pop of color. Red hippie grommet e/w.


Beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Not tootin' my own horn but it looked great, comments galore-TOOT TOOT!! I love your watermelon mk too. I ended up getting a brahmin duxbury in tulip, its kinda watermelon-coral. I'm a sucker for embossed croc bags. If they made a dillon croc in watermelon I would have been all over it!


Have you seen the price on a Dillion Crocodile bag?? They only have one in green and it is 10.000.00!! But it is REAL crocodile skin! lol! It better be, for that much money!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I was wearing all black and looked like a ninja LOL!! I needed a pop of color. Red hippie grommet e/w.



That is a great pop of color!   Love the charm too!


----------



## cny1941

conrad18 said:


> Medium Selma in Fuschia with gold hardware! [emoji164][emoji178]




Love love!


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Colette in chili.....
> 
> View attachment 2939384




Gorgeous! The color is so rich!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I carried "frankie" last night with my new MK furball charm my dd picked up for $13 bucks at Dillards.


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous! The color is so rich!




Thank you.....[emoji7]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I carried "frankie" last night with my new MK furball charm my dd picked up for $13 bucks at Dillards.




Love that bag and the charm is so cute with it.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey


----------



## BagMagTasty

at the casino square in monte carlo!


----------



## keishapie1973

BagMagTasty said:


> at the casino square in monte carlo!



Great picture!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2941740
> 
> Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey




I love Pearl Grey! So nice!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

accessorygirl2 said:


> Medium Sutton in Pearl Grey




so pretty!!! If I ever get a sutton I think pearl gray is the way to go!!


----------



## karlita27

cny1941 here is the picture of my rasberry tote! &#128522;
Will put papers when I do not use it anymore to prevent this. Thank you for the tip. &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I carried "frankie" last night with my new MK furball charm my dd picked up for $13 bucks at Dillards.



How is your Frankie holding up? Is the internal space practical to use?


----------



## tflowers921

Jet Set


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My Selma medium messenger and matching Travel wallet!


----------



## tflowers921

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Selma medium messenger and matching Travel wallet!




That shade of pink is lovely


----------



## Norwegian Girl

tflowers921 said:


> That shade of pink is lovely



Thank you! I love pastels, and this color is even more beautiful in RL.


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Selma medium messenger and matching Travel wallet!



Both are such lovely pieces.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Both are such lovely pieces.



Thanks! I find them quite practical as well, and I like this size wallet. I never thought I was into wallets, but I see the beauty in having a wallet that matches/compliments your bag!


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> My Selma medium messenger and matching Travel wallet!




Ahhhhh..so pretty. Perfect match


----------



## cny1941

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2951002
> 
> Jet Set




I also have this style perfect for work.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wearing my N/S Hamilton in Navy  and my pale blue wallet today! Love this classic bag and the color combo. Had to carry a lot of stuff today, so I needed to have the bag open.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cny1941 said:


> Ahhhhh..so pretty. Perfect match



Thank you! They're so cute together!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my N/S Hamilton in Navy  and my pale blue wallet today! Love this classic bag and the color combo. Had to carry a lot of stuff today, so I needed to have the bag open.


Love these together!  I also really love that you can expand the Hamilton for extra stuff.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Love these together!  I also really love that you can expand the Hamilton for extra stuff.



Thanks! Me too. I'm always amazed of how much this bag can hold. And I think it looks great this way too!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my N/S Hamilton in Navy  and my pale blue wallet today! Love this classic bag and the color combo. Had to carry a lot of stuff today, so I needed to have the bag open.




So cute!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my N/S Hamilton in Navy  and my pale blue wallet today! Love this classic bag and the color combo. Had to carry a lot of stuff today, so I needed to have the bag open.




Pretty!!!!! Love navy!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my N/S Hamilton in Navy  and my pale blue wallet today! Love this classic bag and the color combo. Had to carry a lot of stuff today, so I needed to have the bag open.



I like this combo! I'm afraid of saffiano in light colors because I only wear dark denim(transfer). But thinking maybe I should pick up a small accessory or two before they are sold out in those beautiful colors. Hmmmmm......


----------



## melody910101

I'm currently carrying my first and only Selma in pale blue (Large) and i really love it!


----------



## cdtracing

melody910101 said:


> I'm currently carrying my first and only Selma in pale blue (Large) and i really love it!



Love the shw with the pale blue.  It's so perfect for Spring & Summer.  I have 3 Selma's, all large.  They're great bags!!


----------



## jenjen1964

carrying my large mono Frankie today! Love this bag


----------



## aunt_sweden

Wearing my large pearl grey selma with microstuds today


----------



## altigirl88

Jet Set Top Zip in Iris


----------



## myluvofbags

melody910101 said:


> I'm currently carrying my first and only Selma in pale blue (Large) and i really love it!



Such a lovely color.   Enjoy using it.


----------



## paula3boys

My Selma and Mom is using jet set leather tote


----------



## kerriberri76

Carrying my new Electric Blue Sutton today. I LOVE this color so much!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my new Electric Blue Sutton today. I LOVE this color so much!
> View attachment 2955838


Me, too!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2955399
> 
> Wearing my large pearl grey selma with microstuds today



Omg this is GORGE! I love microstuds!



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2955682
> 
> My Selma and Mom is using jet set leather tote



Matching pink bags, how cute!!!



kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my new Electric Blue Sutton today. I LOVE this color so much!
> View attachment 2955838



Electric blue + sutton =


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Matching pink bags, how cute!!!:




What can I say? Women of all ages enjoy a pink bag! Lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my pale blue medium messenger and matching Traveler wallet with me today!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2955682
> 
> My Selma and Mom is using jet set leather tote



Beautiful!   What are the colors?


----------



## aunt_sweden

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my pale blue medium messenger and matching Traveler wallet with me today!




[emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## aunt_sweden

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg this is GORGE! I love microstuds!
> 
> 
> Thank´s


----------



## gayboy

Selma mini messenger w/ MK fur  charm I'm taking to the Nicki Minaj concert tonight, so excited!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!   What are the colors?




Thank you. Fuchsia for both


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Pale Blue Cindy


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Took my pale pink beauty out for a spin today!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Took my pale pink beauty out for a spin today!



So prettyyy in the spring sunshine!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> So prettyyy in the spring sunshine!



Thank you! Very happy with this bag!


----------



## Pinkalicious

My little peanut! I'm so in love with this color!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> Large Pale Blue Cindy




Loveeee the Cindy especially in pale blue. Living vicariously through you since I already have a blossom bag


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2958079
> 
> My little peanut! I'm so in love with this color!!!



So stinking cute!! Looks great with your boots


----------



## cdtracing

Carrying this girl today with her new Royal Blue Pom Pom Charm!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

So cute!!


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Carrying this girl today with her new Royal Blue Pom Pom Charm!



Cuuuuute!


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> So stinking cute!! Looks great with your boots



Thanks!  They match perfectly!  Target


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> Took my pale pink beauty out for a spin today!




Beautiful combo!


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2958079
> 
> My little peanut! I'm so in love with this color!!!




Peanut really looks good on you. I love this color but it is not for me.


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Carrying this girl today with her new Royal Blue Pom Pom Charm!




So cute! I need to get a charm for my Selma.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> Peanut really looks good on you. I love this color but it is not for me.




Thanks! I have yellow undertones


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Took my pale pink beauty out for a spin today!



Your pale pink looks soo pretty.  The one's I see here look nothing like that.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> Your pale pink looks soo pretty.  The one's I see here look nothing like that.



Not sure what you mean? But thanks, I love mine!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Off to work with my first mk bag the black n/s hamilton in soft leather with shw (and my new mk trench)


----------



## DiamondsForever

aunt_sweden said:


> Off to work with my first mk bag the black n/s hamilton in soft leather with shw (and my new mk trench)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961924



Love your look, so smart!


----------



## ilysukixD

First day carrying my hamilton traveler


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> Off to work with my first mk bag the black n/s hamilton in soft leather with shw (and my new mk trench)



love the leather on that hamilton! and cute trench!



ilysukixD said:


> First day carrying my hamilton traveler



oh goodness, that is lovely! i am wanting something in this color lately, i was also looking at the Sophie since i love the soft leather. but i just got my colette and i need lay off buying such similar looking bags...
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> First day carrying my hamilton traveler
> View attachment 2961935
> 
> View attachment 2961936




Looks great against your dark blue chambray [emoji41]


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not sure what you mean? But thanks, I love mine!



Yours actually looks like a "pale pink".  The one's I see here look salmon.   I saw blossom color irl and that also looks like a nice soft pink.  I'm thinking of getting something in that color.


----------



## aunt_sweden

DiamondsForever said:


> Love your look, so smart!





Pinkalicious said:


> love the leather on that hamilton! and cute trench!




Thank´s girls


----------



## coivcte

Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
What do you girls think?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?


I love it and would keep it!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I love it and would keep it!



That leather is TDF, so luxurious and thick! The suede inside is beautiful. 
This is my first Miranda....and won't be my last.
Lucky I'm short, most of the Miranda are too big for me...lol....otherwise I'm in trouble


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?



Gorgeous!!!! Definitely a keeper.....


----------



## lluuccka

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?


It's absolutely gorgeous bag! You should definitely keep it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> I love it and would keep it!





keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Definitely a keeper.....





lluuccka said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous bag! You should definitely keep it!



+1. Agree with all the ladies. Its gorgeous! Such a keeper.


----------



## paula3boys

Only second time carrying even though I got her last year! 

Medium Selma in dark dune


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?



Oh, WOW!!  That's a definite KEEPER!!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2963604
> 
> Only second time carrying even though I got her last year!
> 
> Medium Selma in dark dune



I love Dark Dune!  I have a N/S Hamilton in this color & wish I had another bag in it as well!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2963604
> 
> Only second time carrying even though I got her last year!
> 
> Medium Selma in dark dune



I love dark dune,  such a unique color that seems to go with everything.   You should carry her more often!


----------



## ilysukixD

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?


My goodness !!! The bag is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Oh I finally broke this little bag out today, at work with me on the train.
> I have had it since Dec.14 and unsure about keeping it or not.............
> What do you girls think?



Even though it's an xs size don't you think it holds a lot?   Its probably because it's more boxy and in soft leather.   I actually like this size.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Even though it's an xs size don't you think it holds a lot?   Its probably because it's more boxy and in soft leather.   I actually like this size.



Yeah it holds as much as my Medium Selma, love the leather but at the same time I am super worried! Don't want to scratch it!!!
You know the hardware on the three ties actually do rub against the leather especially if you carry it on the long strap against your body. Beware.


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> I love Dark Dune!  I have a N/S Hamilton in this color & wish I had another bag in it as well!







myluvofbags said:


> I love dark dune,  such a unique color that seems to go with everything.   You should carry her more often!




It is a great color and after I struggled to find her for a month, I was reluctant due to size at first then I was wooed by my brighter bags for a bit. After getting a second medium Selma and seeing so much dark dune on tpf lately, I broke her out. I do need to carry her more!

I wish there was an in between medium and large Selma. Lol. I have two mediums and one large. Medium is small if I want to add things and large is a bit big at times for daily bag.


----------



## Cavaliermum

Using my new medium selma for the first time today


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Pear Hamilton


----------



## melbo

Cavaliermum said:


> Using my new medium selma for the first time today



&#128149;She's adorbs! Congrats!


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883



Loooove! That pear is so bright and fresh!


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883




Love it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Not quite summer yet but here goes "summer blue".


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Not quite summer yet but here goes "summer blue".



Lovely! Seeing these brighter colors makes me feel like summer is already here!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Thanks! Its a gray rainy day so she helped brighten things up a bit.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! Its a gray rainy day so she helped brighten things up a bit.



You too!? It was wet and chilly over here. I was going to wear a beautiful a line, midi, pleated skirt with my Miranda, but had to switch to a  saffiano bag.. Not that I'm complaining, my Hamilton Raspberry is gorgeous!


----------



## coivcte

Raining and windy like mad this whole week in Sydney Australia.
Saffiano leather bags are the only bag I would carry this week, I love Saffiano!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Not quite summer yet but here goes "summer blue".



Two great colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Raining and windy like mad this whole week in Sydney Australia.
> Saffiano leather bags are the only bag I would carry this week, I love Saffiano!!!!



Nice style, cute charm too!


----------



## coivcte

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice style, cute charm too!



HesitantShopper, thank you for the compliment.
I think I like the inside of the bag more than the outside...lol....

I haven't seen you much on this forum, are you new or have you been away?


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883



Love the pink flower charm with the Pear!  How are you liking the color?  Pear is so fresh looking!!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Not quite summer yet but here goes "summer blue".



That's a great bag!  Your heart charm looks fantastic with the blue!  I'm wanting another N/S Hamilton, just haven't decided on a color yet!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> HesitantShopper, thank you for the compliment.
> I think I like the inside of the bag more than the outside...lol....
> 
> I haven't seen you much on this forum, are you new or have you been away?



I love the contrasting colors of the exterior & interior of this bag!  The Grape really pops in coordination with the grey!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> HesitantShopper, thank you for the compliment.
> I think I like the inside of the bag more than the outside...lol....
> 
> I haven't seen you much on this forum, are you new or have you been away?


I love that pop of purple on the inside of your Greenwich bag.  So cute!


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> I love the contrasting colors of the exterior & interior of this bag!  The Grape really pops in coordination with the grey!!





ubo22 said:


> I love that pop of purple on the inside of your Greenwich bag.  So cute!



Thank you ladies! Unfortunately you can't really see the Grape internal when carrying the bag around....wish it can somehow be exposed, if you know what I mean


----------



## jademc96

Did your camera capture the true color of pear?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> That's a great bag!  Your heart charm looks fantastic with the blue!  I'm wanting another N/S Hamilton, just haven't decided on a color yet!



Thanks cdtracing!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> HesitantShopper, thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I think I like the inside of the bag more than the outside...lol....
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you much on this forum, are you new or have you been away?




I keep thinking of this one too. Love that purple pop. I have black with raspberry and it is also a nice pop.


----------



## MDT

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883




This is gorgeous! I'm about to purchase a mandarin Selma, but the more I see pear, the more I love it. It's so bright! I've had three green bags in the past, though, so I need to stick to something different!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> HesitantShopper, thank you for the compliment.
> I think I like the inside of the bag more than the outside...lol....
> 
> I haven't seen you much on this forum, are you new or have you been away?



Oh wow! LOVE that! i adore a pop of color inside a purse, i have an older Coach satchel that is black outside and purple(deep) satin lining.

I am new to MK! bought a pouch a bit ago, then finally took the plunge last week and got my first purse!(a jet set crossbody, in Peanut)


----------



## bellevie0891

I have been carrying my black/gold N/S Hamilton NON-STOP since I got it two weeks ago. 

So glad you ladies gave me the push to get it! I ripped the tags off as soon as I checked it over and made sure it was in perfect condition (had the first THREE bags arrived severely damaged) and I couldn't be happier 

I was so worried it looked too big on me and it was too heavy to use on a daily basis. I almost settled for the E/W version after returning the first N/S I bought even though it wasn't as pleasing to me. This might just be my absolute favorite bag 

Wearing it everywhere over the past weeks I can honestly say I have not once felt like it was too much. I just love it!


----------



## melbo

bellevie0891 said:


> I have been carrying my black/gold N/S Hamilton NON-STOP since I got it two weeks ago.
> 
> So glad you ladies gave me the push to get it! I ripped the tags off as soon as I checked it over and made sure it was in perfect condition (had the first THREE bags arrived severely damaged) and I couldn't be happier
> 
> I was so worried it looked too big on me and it was too heavy to use on a daily basis. I almost settled for the E/W version after returning the first N/S I bought even though it wasn't as pleasing to me. This might just be my absolute favorite bag
> 
> Wearing it everywhere over the past weeks I can honestly say I have not once felt like it was too much. I just love it!



 It looks fabulous! She's definitely a keeper &#128522;


----------



## bellevie0891

melbo said:


> It looks fabulous! She's definitely a keeper [emoji4]




Thank you! Keeper for sure! It's the classic black I love and I feel good carrying it [emoji41]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today I'm proudly wearing my new Selma Large in pearl grey!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm proudly wearing my new Selma Large in pearl grey!




So pretty!!!


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> I have been carrying my black/gold N/S Hamilton NON-STOP since I got it two weeks ago.
> 
> So glad you ladies gave me the push to get it! I ripped the tags off as soon as I checked it over and made sure it was in perfect condition (had the first THREE bags arrived severely damaged) and I couldn't be happier
> 
> I was so worried it looked too big on me and it was too heavy to use on a daily basis. I almost settled for the E/W version after returning the first N/S I bought even though it wasn't as pleasing to me. This might just be my absolute favorite bag
> 
> Wearing it everywhere over the past weeks I can honestly say I have not once felt like it was too much. I just love it!




You carry her very well.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm proudly wearing my new Selma Large in pearl grey!



So chic!


----------



## Bootlover07

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm proudly wearing my new Selma Large in pearl grey!




Bag twins! This was my first Selma and I adore her!


----------



## altigirl88

Tan Hammie with matching wallet. I wish they still made the wallets with the locks on them. The handles on my bag need to be repaired, but I don't want to take a chance on them keeping the bag and I have the wallet.


----------



## bellevie0891

altigirl88 said:


> Tan Hammie with matching wallet. I wish they still made the wallets with the locks on them. The handles on my bag need to be repaired, but I don't want to take a chance on them keeping the bag and I have the wallet.



Cute set!


----------



## altigirl88

bellevie0891 said:


> Cute set!



Thank you! I got these at a really good price. I'd read so many good things about the Hamilton I decided to get one, color didn't matter, as long as I got a good deal. It was so good I had to get the matching wallet!


----------



## bellevie0891

altigirl88 said:


> Thank you! I got these at a really good price. I'd read so many good things about the Hamilton I decided to get one, color didn't matter, as long as I got a good deal. It was so good I had to get the matching wallet!



Good deals make great bags even better!!


----------



## ubo22

altigirl88 said:


> Tan Hammie with matching wallet. I wish they still made the wallets with the locks on them. The handles on my bag need to be repaired, but I don't want to take a chance on them keeping the bag and I have the wallet.


Beautiful Hamilton and wallet set.  I know tan is an older colder, but I love it!  It looks great with that gold hardware.


----------



## altigirl88

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful Hamilton and wallet set.  I know tan is an older colder, but I love it!  It looks great with that gold hardware.



I haven't found a neutral bag with gold hardware that I like better yet!


----------



## MDT

altigirl88 said:


> Tan Hammie with matching wallet. I wish they still made the wallets with the locks on them. The handles on my bag need to be repaired, but I don't want to take a chance on them keeping the bag and I have the wallet.



I LOVE tan with gold! I have a tan e/w Hamilton.


----------



## altigirl88

MDT said:


> I LOVE tan with gold! I have a tan e/w Hamilton.



I do, too! A lovely gold that reminds me of wheat


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm proudly wearing my new Selma Large in pearl grey!



oh a great shade of grey!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HesitantShopper said:


> oh a great shade of grey!



Thanks! I'm so happy!!


----------



## cdtracing

Carried this girl today...my new navy Tristan w/ shw.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Carried this girl today...my new navy Tristan w/ shw.



Looks so pretty with your poofball!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Carried this girl today...my new navy Tristan w/ shw.



Beautiful bag.   It looks so soft and smooshy.  Looks good with your bag charm too.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Ladies.  It is a wonderful soft bag.  It's perfect for what I wanted.  Navy with shw is so hard to find.  I was thinking about getting a Navy Selma but I'm glad I decided to get this instead.  I got several compliments on her today.  And the fur pom looks even better in person.  I'm going to have to find some silver w/ crystals bag charms since most of the ones I have are gold. LOL  Just another reason to shop!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color. 
View attachment 2974664


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 2974664


What a pop of pretty pink!!


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 2974664



Love it! Especially with the shw and white furball!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 2974664


Love the white furball against that beautiful fuschia pink color with silver hardware!  Fabulous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 2974664



Very pretty! another great poofball fob lol


----------



## cdtracing

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't posted here in quite awhile m and thought I should change that. Today I'm carrying my Fuschia Selma. Such a fun color.
> View attachment 2974664



Such a bright color & the white fur pom looks awesome with it!!!


----------



## shonnah

What color is this?


----------



## shonnah

Love the color of your bag.  What color is it?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my gorgeous new large Selma in pearl grey for a spin today! Wearing it with a white wrap top, Holzweiler flamingo grey and pink scarf, grey chinos, and my trenchcoat. Read for a day of shopping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my gorgeous new large Selma in pearl grey for a spin today! Wearing it with a white wrap top, Holzweiler flamingo grey and pink scarf, grey chinos, and my trenchcoat. Read for a day of shopping!


Love the PG!! Sounds like a cute outfit!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my gorgeous new large Selma in pearl grey for a spin today! Wearing it with a white wrap top, Holzweiler flamingo grey and pink scarf, grey chinos, and my trenchcoat. Read for a day of shopping!



Love your fashion style! Pearl grey fits right in!


----------



## cdtracing

I'll  be carrying my Black Saffiano Grommet Selma today since I'm letting the Tristan dry for 24 hrs after treating her with water/stain repellent last night.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

shonnah said:


> Love the color of your bag.  What color is it?




I'm on my phone and can't really see if you are referring to the bag I posted, but just in case.... Mine is a Selma in Fuschia. [emoji1][emoji259]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like it was a MK weekend. Today is EW Signature Tote in Navy/White. 
View attachment 2975641


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it was a MK weekend. Today is EW Signature Tote in Navy/White.
> View attachment 2975641



This Tote is super nice! I had one and it was so easy to carry. I ended up giving it to my Mom, but I do miss it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I wore my new satchel today.  The wallet, sunnies and cosmetic case are new also.  Loving this bag so much.


----------



## ley2

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2963604
> 
> Only second time carrying even though I got her last year!
> 
> Medium Selma in dark dune



medium dark dune is my first love I couldnt find til now.. lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

I picked this up today and started carrying her right away....[emoji7]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it was a MK weekend. Today is EW Signature Tote in Navy/White.
> View attachment 2975641




This is really cute!


----------



## anthrocite_love

Lovin my Cynthia in black with silver hard ware. Perfect work bag for me!


----------



## ubo22

anthrocite_love said:


> Lovin my Cynthia in black with silver hard ware. Perfect work bag for me!


Do you have pictures?  :useless:


----------



## melbo

Is pearlized leather different than patent? How does it look/feel?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Is pearlized leather different than patent? How does it look/feel?


Not sure what you mean by pearlized?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Not sure what you mean by pearlized?



I've seen some bags described as pearlized. That's why i was asking. I think I'm going to have to research this on Google. TY!


----------



## MKbaglover

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I wore my new satchel today.  The wallet, sunnies and cosmetic case are new also.  Loving this bag so much.


Love this collection, I really like the style of that bag.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I picked this up today and started carrying her right away....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975710


I really like this colour on a crossbody- looks great in this bag too!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I really like this colour on a crossbody- looks great in this bag too!



Thank you. I ordered a fuchsia medium Selma (at a great price) in this color but didn't like it. However, I love it in this smaller bag.....


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Is pearlized leather different than patent? How does it look/feel?





ubo22 said:


> Not sure what you mean by pearlized?



Post some picks of what's called pearlized, Melbo.  Like Ubo, I'm not sure what you mean by pearlized.   I've never cared for Patent Leather, myself.


----------



## melbo

Issmom said:


> This is a thought process question.  How do you decide on the bag that is IT and you must have.
> 
> I found recently that I rarely see a bag and know it right away.  I either see something and have to think and ruminate (maybe that's because my tastes are getting more expensive and I can't be impulsive anymore).  Or, and more interestingly, I find that I see bags that I kinda dislike and then they start to grow on me.  Maybe I'm not ready to admit to the quirkiness of my taste.
> 
> I also have a strange preference for out-of-season bags.  I hate when my passion is the IT bag.  I'd rather not be carrying what the rest of the world has or what the rest of the world is coveting.  I have a few bags that I love that I bought a year or so after they were the HOT bags.
> 
> Now, I just admitted to falling for bags that I initially disliked.  I also posted in the previous thread that I don't like Spy bags.  I truly believe I will stand by this one and NOT ever own a Spy!  Of course, you folks are more than welcomed to catch me in my lie when I buy one....
> 
> Heather



Okay, this is what prompted the question. Other designers use it as well, so I wanted to know how it feels on a bag. I think it's another name for metallic?  Not sure. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-it/Michael-Kors-Tonne-Pearlized-Hobo/prod161510216/p.prod


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it was a MK weekend. Today is EW Signature Tote in Navy/White.
> View attachment 2975641




Lovely tote!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> I wore my new satchel today.  The wallet, sunnies and cosmetic case are new also.  Loving this bag so much.




Love the whole set! I have this satchel in navy without the studs. I just got a strap for it since I didn't have one.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I picked this up today and started carrying her right away....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975710




The cutest pop of color!!! So fab



anthrocite_love said:


> Lovin my Cynthia in black with silver hard ware. Perfect work bag for me!




Post pics please!!! Would love to see Cynthia in black with silver. Do the chains on the straps bother you at all in terms of noise?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Okay, this is what prompted the question. Other designers use it as well, so I wanted to know how it feels on a bag. I think it's another name for metallic?  Not sure.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-it/Michael-Kors-Tonne-Pearlized-Hobo/prod161510216/p.prod



That's the Tonne Purse & I wasn't aware that the leather is Pearlized.  It does have a pearl like iridescence to it.  The Tonne is one of MK's higher end bags.  This would be something I would need to see in person & feel it.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> That's the Tonne Purse & I wasn't aware that the leather is Pearlized.  It does have a pearl like iridescence to it.  The Tonne is one of MK's higher end bags.  This would be something I would need to see in person & feel it.



Agree! Not all tonnes have this finish, but I trying to figure out how I feels. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Agree! Not all tonnes have this finish, but I trying to figure out how I feels. Thanks for the help!



It looks really nice in the pictures.  I would like to see one IRL to be able to feel it.  With that kind of treatment, I wonder how well it would wear if carried a lot.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> It looks really nice in the pictures.  I would like to see one IRL to be able to feel it.  With that kind of treatment, I wonder how well it would wear if carried a lot.



Yeah. I'm thinking it would rub off with time.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking it would rub off with time.



I've seen some older bags in the metallic colors where it has rubbed off.  I have the feeling that while this looks really good, it would require special care.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course. 

View attachment 2977256

View attachment 2977257


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> 
> View attachment 2977256
> 
> View attachment 2977257



Gooseberry? lol lovely color though!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> 
> View attachment 2977256
> 
> View attachment 2977257



I have this bag in black and love it too. It's gorgeous, lightweight and the perfect size....


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Carrying my new white beauty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> 
> View attachment 2977256
> 
> View attachment 2977257



  Those Traveler's are great bags & lightweight.  Very different from the Saffiano bags!


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new white beauty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977342



Beautiful!  I love a white bag but won't carry one.  I know I'll get it dirty or marked up in some way, no matter how well I treat it.  Just Murphy's Law, I guess. LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pop of pretty pink!!


Thanks!  I really like how bright and cheerful this color is. 



melbo said:


> Love it! Especially with the shw and white furball!


Thanks!  I agree - I love how the white furball pops against the fuschia.




ubo22 said:


> Love the white furball against that beautiful fuschia pink color with silver hardware!  Fabulous!


Yes!  I agree - I love how that looks.



HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty! another great poofball fob lol


Thanks!  I do love the poofball fobs.  I have a few, but would love to find other colors one day. 



cdtracing said:


> Such a bright color & the white fur pom looks awesome with it!!![/QUOTE
> Thanks!  I agree - I love the contrast.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> 
> View attachment 2977256
> 
> View attachment 2977257



Hi bag twin! Super soft leather and I have no regrets or scratches.


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm on a roll with MK lately it seems. Today is Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry. I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> 
> View attachment 2977256
> 
> View attachment 2977257



Love the hamilton traveler! What other colors do you have? It looks very comfortable to carry.



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new white beauty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977342



Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> This Tote is super nice! I had one and it was so easy to carry. I ended up giving it to my Mom, but I do miss it.


It is easy to carry.  I have it in the black mono and love it.



zakksmommy1984 said:


> This is really cute!


Thanks!




HesitantShopper said:


> Gooseberry? lol lovely color though!


LOL, yes, Gooseberry.  I had to look at the name on the tag before I posted, lol.  



keishapie1973 said:


> I have this bag in black and love it too. It's gorgeous, lightweight and the perfect size....


I have it in black, too.  And Luggage.  I love them all.  If I ever come across any other colors, I just may snag those too.  But I haven't seen any in my stores lately. Lots of newer styles out now.



cdtracing said:


> Those Traveler's are great bags & lightweight.  Very different from the Saffiano bags!


I agree.  I like the Traveler style much better than the saffiano Hamiltons.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Btw where does everyone get those furballs? They are so cute!


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw where does everyone get those furballs? They are so cute!



I got mine from ebay!!! I have like 5 different colors, it's roughly $2-$3 each. The quality is actually very nice. It takes about 2 weeks to be delivery. If it's over $10 I think that's pretty expensive. The one from MK are around $30-$40 if I remember correctly and LV has the furballs key fob for $700!! .____. I can buy an actually LV mini bag with that money lol. 

Let me know if  you want me to post pictures or the item numbers.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> I got mine from ebay!!! I have like 5 different colors, it's roughly $2-$3 each. The quality is actually very nice. It takes about 2 weeks to be delivery. If it's over $10 I think that's pretty expensive. The one from MK are around $30-$40 if I remember correctly and LV has the furballs key fob for $700!! .____. I can buy an actually LV mini bag with that money lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if  you want me to post pictures or the item numbers.




Yes please! That's def in my budget haha. If everyone else would like to know please post them here or feel free to private message me  thank u!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw where does everyone get those furballs? They are so cute!







ilysukixD said:


> I got mine from ebay!!! I have like 5 different colors, it's roughly $2-$3 each. The quality is actually very nice. It takes about 2 weeks to be delivery. If it's over $10 I think that's pretty expensive. The one from MK are around $30-$40 if I remember correctly and LV has the furballs key fob for $700!! .____. I can buy an actually LV mini bag with that money lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if  you want me to post pictures or the item numbers.




I also ordered 4 of them yesterday for around the same price. I think they are really cute and fun.....[emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am carrying my fuchsia Tristan today and have been using it everyday since I got it a few weeks ago! I just LOVE it and I get compliments every time I wear it out! It is so functional too. Perfect for my needs.  Having so much FUN with it!!


----------



## melbo

cinthiaz said:


> i am carrying my fuchsia tristan today and have been using it everyday since i got it a few weeks ago! I just love it and i get compliments every time i wear it out! It is so functional too. Perfect for my needs.  Having so much fun with it!!



&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


It's so funny Melbo. You should see how my biker girlfriends are reacting to it! lol! They are like HUH?? Since most of us wear black all the time because of our leathers. But everyone is noticing how the pink contrasts with the black and they are loving it. I think I may have started a new biker fad! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Btw where does everyone get those furballs? They are so cute!



I bought my 5 off Ebay, too.  I'm thinking about getting a couple more.  They're so cute!  And Baglady was right about them....people want to touch them.  I have people come up to me all the time wanting to touch them. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> It's so funny Melbo. You should see how my biker girlfriends are reacting to it! lol! They are like HUH?? Since most of us wear black all the time because of our leathers. But everyone is noticing how the pink contrasts with the black and they are loving it. I think I may have started a new biker fad! lol!



Before you know it, all your biker lady friends are going to want fuchsia bags to pop against that black leather!!!   You're going to be a biker trendsetter!!  I'm carrying my Navy Tristan.  I just love this bag!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Before you know it, all your biker lady friends are going to want fuchsia bags to pop against that black leather!!!   You're going to be a biker trendsetter!!  I'm carrying my Navy Tristan.  I just love this bag!!


Isn't it AWESOME??!! So glad to hear you are loving yours too. We better get that black one soon before they are no longer available. But I just can't do it right now. Have to get new central air, because mine just pooped out on us! Always something!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Isn't it AWESOME??!! So glad to hear you are loving yours too. We better get that black one soon before they are no longer available. But I just can't do it right now. Have to get new central air, because mine just pooped out on us! Always something!



Yes, I can't buy one right now, either.  We may be having to get a new lawn mower.  Our's crapped out today when I tried to cut the grass.  Rain is coming in tonight so no grass cutting for a few days til the yard dries out some.  If I don't get it cut soon, I'm going to need a machete. LOL


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> It's so funny Melbo. You should see how my biker girlfriends are reacting to it! lol! They are like HUH?? Since most of us wear black all the time because of our leathers. But everyone is noticing how the pink contrasts with the black and they are loving it. I think I may have started a new biker fad! lol!



Black and pink is gorgeous! The contrast is lovely. You definitely started a trend!


----------



## cdtracing

Here's my Navy Tristan with the silver grey fur ball.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Here's my Navy Tristan with the silver grey fur ball.


OMG!! That looks fantastic! That grey is so cool because it will go with anything! What I love about that navy, is it is similar to the color of my blue studded astor bag, and don't you love how great it goes with blue jeans?? You can always wear it with your jeans no matter what color top you have on. GREAt color!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Here's my Navy Tristan with the silver grey fur ball.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> If I don't get it cut soon, I'm going to need a machete. LOL



Nah, sheep! 

My year started with stuff doing that lol... thankfully we're a long way off from grass cutting.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> That is gorgeous!



Thank you.  I'm so glad I bought this one!



HesitantShopper said:


> Nah, sheep!
> 
> My year started with stuff doing that lol... thankfully we're a long way off from grass cutting.



We have a little over an acre yard so a riding lawn mower is a necessity for lazy folk who don't want to use a push mower.  Problem is a good riding mower cost in the thousands of dollars so I would rather we get this one fixed til the end of season when stores put riding mowers on sale.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I'm so glad I bought this one!
> 
> 
> 
> We have a little over an acre yard so a riding lawn mower is a necessity for lazy folk who don't want to use a push mower.  Problem is a good riding mower cost in the thousands of dollars so I would rather we get this one fixed til the end of season when stores put riding mowers on sale.



It was definitely a good buy! oh, i get it trust me we have two tractors and a push mower.. i even have the sheep!


----------



## MDT

Taking watermelon Selma out for the first time. Loooove this color in the sun!


----------



## MDT

CinthiaZ said:


> I am carrying my fuchsia Tristan today and have been using it everyday since I got it a few weeks ago! I just LOVE it and I get compliments every time I wear it out! It is so functional too. Perfect for my needs.  Having so much FUN with it!!



This bag is gorgeous! I haven't seen it IRL yet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Taking watermelon Selma out for the first time. Loooove this color in the sun!



Love it!


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes please! That's def in my budget haha. If everyone else would like to know please post them here or feel free to private message me  thank u!




This is my chili medium selma for reference.
The smaller furball are more softer but doesn't looks as fluffy. But the bigger doesn't feel as soft but looks good wit any bag. I will provide the item link below.





Bigger furballs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141459772585


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> This is my chili medium selma for reference.
> The smaller furball are more softer but doesn't looks as fluffy. But the bigger doesn't feel as soft but looks good wit any bag. I will provide the item link below.
> View attachment 2979058
> 
> View attachment 2979059
> 
> 
> Bigger furballs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141459772585




Thank you! I think I need a small and a large. I think a white large and a pink small. These are so cute!!


----------



## cdtracing

I wore my Python Hudson bag my son gave me for Christmas out today.  Melbo challenged me to wear a fancy bag with an outfit you wouldn't normally put it with after Ubo & I dared her to wear her Miranda with Gym wear or Yoga pants.  Melbo held up her end, so today, I held up my end.  I wore yoga pants (that I never wear outside the house), tank top, over shirt & cross training shoes to the gun range & Macy's.  Here's a pic.  Bag was the best looking thing in whole outfit! LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I wore my Python Hudson bag my son gave me for Christmas out today.  Melbo challenged me to wear a fancy bag with an outfit you wouldn't normally put it with after Ubo & I dared her to wear her Miranda with Gym wear or Yoga pants.  Melbo held up her end, so today, I held up my end.  I wore yoga pants (that I never wear outside the house), tank top, over shirt & cross training shoes to the gun range & Macy's.  Here's a pic.  Bag was the best looking thing in whole outfit! LOL



Looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilysukixD said:


> This is my chili medium selma for reference.
> The smaller furball are more softer but doesn't looks as fluffy. But the bigger doesn't feel as soft but looks good wit any bag. I will provide the item link below.
> View attachment 2979058
> 
> View attachment 2979059
> 
> 
> Bigger furballs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141459772585



Holy poofballs!  great comparison shots!


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> Taking watermelon Selma out for the first time. Loooove this color in the sun!



Wow-we!  watermelon is gorgeous in the sun. Is that S or GHW?


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> I wore my Python Hudson bag my son gave me for Christmas out today.  Melbo challenged me to wear a fancy bag with an outfit you wouldn't normally put it with after Ubo & I dared her to wear her Miranda with Gym wear or Yoga pants.  Melbo held up her end, so today, I held up my end.  I wore yoga pants (that I never wear outside the house), tank top, over shirt & cross training shoes to the gun range & Macy's.  Here's a pic.  Bag was the best looking thing in whole outfit! LOL




You look great even with the casual outfit! The bag is perfect. With the poof too! Love it!

Decided to go super casual today too to run some errands. Using my jet set tote for the first time since I had to carry a bunch of papers. Idk why I haven't had one sooner!!!


----------



## Tullaghbrow

Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## TnC

Love the jet set! I need one in my life!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> You look great even with the casual outfit! The bag is perfect. With the poof too! Love it!
> 
> Decided to go super casual today too to run some errands. Using my jet set tote for the first time since I had to carry a bunch of papers. Idk why I haven't had one sooner!!!
> 
> View attachment 2979658
> 
> View attachment 2979659



That Jet Set looks awesome with your casual look!  Aren't those just the greatest all around totes!!


----------



## xxochristin

MDT said:


> Taking watermelon Selma out for the first time. Loooove this color in the sun!


 GORGEOUS!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Love the jet set! I need one in my life!



You do! I can't believe I haven't had one until now..I've been using big Lululemon bags to lug stuff around (the ones they put your purchases in lol not even a gym bag).



cdtracing said:


> That Jet Set looks awesome with your casual look!  Aren't those just the greatest all around totes!!



Thanks! Yes..gonna need to invest in the one with the zipper one day! I even brought it with me today for hiking even though I just left it in my friend's trunk. I was able to fit a water bottle, extra shirt, jacket, papers, fanny pack thing, and lots of other things...love it!


----------



## altigirl88

cdtracing said:


> I wore my Python Hudson bag my son gave me for Christmas out today.  Melbo challenged me to wear a fancy bag with an outfit you wouldn't normally put it with after Ubo & I dared her to wear her Miranda with Gym wear or Yoga pants.  Melbo held up her end, so today, I held up my end.  I wore yoga pants (that I never wear outside the house), tank top, over shirt & cross training shoes to the gun range & Macy's.  Here's a pic.  Bag was the best looking thing in whole outfit! LOL



A Miranda with yoga pants sounds very Hollywood!


----------



## PinkKelly

Carrying my Fuschia Large Greenwich with me to try the new Smores Starbuck frappucino and new edible straw!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PinkKelly said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Large Greenwich with me to try the new Smores Starbuck frappucino and new edible straw!



So pretty! and um, what a straw you eat!? can you tell i know nothing about SB


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> You look great even with the casual outfit! The bag is perfect. With the poof too! Love it!
> 
> Decided to go super casual today too to run some errands. Using my jet set tote for the first time since I had to carry a bunch of papers. Idk why I haven't had one sooner!!!
> 
> View attachment 2979658
> 
> View attachment 2979659



Looks great on you! those totes are super handy, i just have no use for so much space lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I wore my Python Hudson bag my son gave me for Christmas out today.  Melbo challenged me to wear a fancy bag with an outfit you wouldn't normally put it with after Ubo & I dared her to wear her Miranda with Gym wear or Yoga pants.  Melbo held up her end, so today, I held up my end.  I wore yoga pants (that I never wear outside the house), tank top, over shirt & cross training shoes to the gun range & Macy's.  Here's a pic.  Bag was the best looking thing in whole outfit! LOL


That is what is so great about these beautiful bags. You can throw one on,  with anything,  and you look great!! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MDT said:


> This bag is gorgeous! I haven't seen it IRL yet.


Thank you! I LOVE that watermelon colored Selma too! That is one of my favorite colors. You should see how great it contrasts with turquoise. Looks fabulous! I wear that color ( watermelon / (CORAL) with a turquoise top, or a watermelon top with a turquoise bag and I just LOVE it! Very summery and nice.


----------



## smileydimples

PinkKelly said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Large Greenwich with me to try the new Smores Starbuck frappucino and new edible straw!



So pretty I love the Fuschia in this bag but I was afraid since I have the studded Fuschia it would be to close love the silver hardware


----------



## keishapie1973

PinkKelly said:


> Carrying my Fuschia Large Greenwich with me to try the new Smores Starbuck frappucino and new edible straw!




Wow!! The Greenwich looks great in fuchsia.... [emoji7]


----------



## MDT

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! I LOVE that watermelon colored Selma too! That is one of my favorite colors. You should see how great it contrasts with turquoise. Looks fabulous! I wear that color ( watermelon / (CORAL) with a turquoise top, or a watermelon top with a turquoise bag and I just LOVE it! Very summery and nice.



I love coral and turquoise together. Two of my favorite colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely gets to come out and play today. 
View attachment 2981739


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2981739



oooooh, love the color contrast on this! what outfit do you wear her with? what a unique color combo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> oooooh, love the color contrast on this! what outfit do you wear her with? what a unique color combo




Thanks!  I have on black capris and a top that is white with black and the same Apple green on it. And flips in the same Apple green. Ironically all of it was purchased at different times, lol.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I have on black capris and a top that is white with black and the same Apple green on it. And flips in the same Apple green. Ironically all of it was purchased at different times, lol.



I love it when I have a bunch of things that just so happen to work/match that I purchased at different times. Sometimes it feels like fate. Congrats! I have an apple hamilton and was able to piece quite a bit of stuff together that actually matches perfectly. Is that a dooney florentine as your avatar?? I bought 4 of them in large-chestnut, natural, red and black. They are wonderful leather bags.


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I have on black capris and a top that is white with black and the same Apple green on it. And flips in the same Apple green. Ironically all of it was purchased at different times, lol.



Hahah perfect match! Love when that happens. I think it just means that you chose the right bag since you wear the colors on other pieces of clothing  same thing happens to me and my neutral palette of bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2981739



Great color block!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love it when I have a bunch of things that just so happen to work/match that I purchased at different times. Sometimes it feels like fate. Congrats! I have an apple hamilton and was able to piece quite a bit of stuff together that actually matches perfectly. Is that a dooney florentine as your avatar?? I bought 4 of them in large-chestnut, natural, red and black. They are wonderful leather bags.




Yes, it is a Dooney. It's a Crimson Flo and I just it. My bag collection has a few different brands in it now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!


----------



## Bootlover07

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!




Soooo cute!!! I'm considering getting this one in luggage. I would like a saffiano crossbody for summer and going out. It's this one or the medium Selma messenger


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!


So pretty with those flowers!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Soooo cute!!! I'm considering getting this one in luggage. I would like a saffiano crossbody for summer and going out. It's this one or the medium Selma messenger



Ty! it's been my go-to since i bought it, so easy to carry and really easy to keep clean, so it can go anywhere in any weather! Holds a full size wallet too!



ubo22 said:


> So pretty with those flowers!


thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Soooo cute!!! I'm considering getting this one in luggage. I would like a saffiano crossbody for summer and going out. It's this one or the medium Selma messenger




U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different  

Here's a pic to enable u! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love these pink shorts too haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different
> 
> Here's a pic to enable u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982399
> 
> 
> I love these pink shorts too haha




Definitely a keeper. It looks great on you....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Definitely a keeper. It looks great on you....[emoji3]




Thanks [emoji175][emoji175] I forgot how much I liked this bag since I've been on a quest for my last ones (which ended up being Ava and the jet set tote). Strange, but happy I decided against letting her go!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!



Gorgeous!!  I love the flowers!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!



This such a pretty photo! I love it with the flowers too. JS crossbody is such a versatile bag. Can wear it for night out or during the day. Love the chain strap detail and that the strap is proper crossbody length. Wore my PP one to a salsa club last night by coincidence!


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!



Gorgeous photo! Love your peanut crossbody &#128159;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different
> 
> Here's a pic to enable u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982399
> 
> 
> I love these pink shorts too haha


That bag really suits you! It is gorgeous, just like you! Goes so well with your coloring and peanut pretty much goes with everything. NICE!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MDT said:


> I love coral and turquoise together. Two of my favorite colors!


Don't they look great together? My favorite color combo for spring and summer. I wear a LOT of it. I have so many coral tops and slacks, which I combine with turquoise bags, shoes and jewelry. Or visa versa! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Took Peanut(JS crossbody) to the Garden center!


I love the bag style, colour and that is beautiful picture!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different
> 
> Here's a pic to enable u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982399
> 
> 
> I love these pink shorts too haha


I was torn between the peanut and luggage messenger.  I went for luggage as I thought peanut looked too yellow in pictures (couldn't see colour in real life) but this picture shows that it is a lovely summer colour and not too yellow!

I am also jealous of the weather, it has been cold and very wet here, I wouldn't need a Summer colour, it has been colder than it was at Chridtmas!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different
> 
> Here's a pic to enable u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982399
> 
> 
> I love these pink shorts too haha



Adorbs! Love ur look!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love the flowers!



Thanks! it's nice to be able to see flowers again lol



DiamondsForever said:


> This such a pretty photo! I love it with the flowers too. JS crossbody is such a versatile bag. Can wear it for night out or during the day. Love the chain strap detail and that the strap is proper crossbody length. Wore my PP one to a salsa club last night by coincidence!



yes, it is very versatile!



melbo said:


> Gorgeous photo! Love your peanut crossbody &#128159;



thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> U totally need one! I was thinking of selling my peanut messenger since I have blush Ava but I decided against it since they are different
> 
> Here's a pic to enable u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982399
> 
> 
> I love these pink shorts too haha



so cute on you!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I was torn between the peanut and luggage messenger.  I went for luggage as I thought peanut looked too yellow in pictures (couldn't see colour in real life) but this picture shows that it is a lovely summer colour and not too yellow!
> 
> I am also jealous of the weather, it has been cold and very wet here, I wouldn't need a Summer colour, it has been colder than it was at Chridtmas!


Peanut looks like a different color in almost every picture.  If you couldn't see it IRL, then I think you made the right decision with luggage.  You really need to see peanut IRL before buying.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> Peanut looks like a different color in almost every picture.  If you couldn't see it IRL, then I think you made the right decision with luggage.  You really need to see peanut IRL before buying.



I agree Peanut definitely has shading that makes it appear different in pics vs real life. I was able to buy mine in person so could compare, thankfully.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Gorgeous photo! Love your peanut crossbody &#128159;





CinthiaZ said:


> That bag really suits you! It is gorgeous, just like you! Goes so well with your coloring and peanut pretty much goes with everything. NICE!


Thanks gals! my hair is a mess but that's ok, i was just taking a study break



MKbaglover said:


> I was torn between the peanut and luggage messenger.  I went for luggage as I thought peanut looked too yellow in pictures (couldn't see colour in real life) but this picture shows that it is a lovely summer colour and not too yellow!
> I am also jealous of the weather, it has been cold and very wet here, I wouldn't need a Summer colour, it has been colder than it was at Chridtmas!


Oh no! I'm sorry, we have been getting a major heatwave here this past week, it's almost unbearable though..colder weather, even wet weather sounds nice. We are having a major drought in CA. Peanut def has some yellow undertones but I think it just depends on how you like it..it's so hard to describe but all I can say is it looks exactly like smooth peanut butter! Aptly named imo haha



melbo said:


> Adorbs! Love ur look!


Thanks melbo!



HesitantShopper said:


> so cute on you!


Thanks and love your jet set crossbody with the flowers...isn't peanut such a great brown? i wasn't attracted to luggage and imagined it would be lighter in person, peanut was the ideal brown for me



ubo22 said:


> Peanut looks like a different color in almost every picture.  If you couldn't see it IRL, then I think you made the right decision with luggage.  You really need to see peanut IRL before buying.


i agree..it's hard to capture! i wonder if maybe i took a pic of it next to a true orange and true yellow maybe the color would come out more? i will try haha


----------



## cdtracing

Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!


----------



## TnC

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!



Beautiful! I agree it does look good with purple too!


----------



## tdungey

I carried my large black sutton with ghw today for church!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!



Love the whole outfit!!! I agree, blue and purple look great together. I like the silver hardware against the turquoise. Is this diff than the new turquoise I saw on the MK website in a mini selma messenger? The other turq had green tones in it. I really like this shade of blue over electric blue or sapphire. I know, I'm in the minority here..but I think I'm afraid of brighter colors lol. Was it ever made in a smaller crossbody style?


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Love the whole outfit!!! I agree, blue and purple look great together. I like the silver hardware against the turquoise. Is this diff than the new turquoise I saw on the MK website in a mini selma messenger? The other turq had green tones in it. I really like this shade of blue over electric blue or sapphire. I know, I'm in the minority here..but I think I'm afraid of brighter colors lol. Was it ever made in a smaller crossbody style?



This is called Aqua.  It's a color that came out 1 1/2 -2 yrs ago.  It has green undertones; some people call it Teal.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!


Very pretty! Love it!  Thanks for the idea! I have been wearing almost too much of turquoise and coral! lol!  Yes, the purple looks great with it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This is called Aqua.  It's a color that came out 1 1/2 -2 yrs ago.  It has green undertones; some people call it Teal.


Turquoise comes in many different shades, so often folks will call it teal. Turquoise, just like teal or aqua, is a blue with green undertones. They can be dark or light. All in all, they are basically in the same color family.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> This is called Aqua.  It's a color that came out 1 1/2 -2 yrs ago.  It has green undertones; some people call it Teal.



I like it, especially with silver hardware!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Turquoise comes in many different shades, so often folks will call it teal. Turquoise, just like teal or aqua, is a blue with green undertones. They can be dark or light. All in all, they are basically in the same color family.



Oops sorry for a double post, but this is the turquoise I was referring to. I think this is also very pretty. But I'm not sure if it would go with my wardrobe.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops sorry for a double post, but this is the turquoise I was referring to. I think this is also very pretty. But I'm not sure if it would go with my wardrobe.
> View attachment 2983769


Love that color! It goes great with anything,    black , blue, green, coral, pink.purples,  Turquoise can go with so many different colors. it is a very versatile color that compliments so many outfits. I wear it mostly with my pinks, but it goes real well with all the colors I just named, too! You surely must have at least of couple of those colors, to justify this! lol!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!



Wow! You look great! Love the whole look! &#128087;&#128092;&#128159;


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!



Looks great! nice choices there.



Pinkalicious said:


> I know, I'm in the minority here..but I think I'm afraid of brighter colors lol. Was it ever made in a smaller crossbody style?



Same boat, i had brighter color choices when i got my JS crossbody, could NOT do it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise looks good with purple too.  Worn new sun dress to Church today with my Aqua E/W Hamilton.  I hate taking pictures with my phone!



Lookin good cd!! Your pic makes me miss my boobs and cleavage.


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops sorry for a double post, but this is the turquoise I was referring to. I think this is also very pretty. But I'm not sure if it would go with my wardrobe.
> View attachment 2983769


cdtracing's bag is aqua.  The one you posted is turquoise.  They are different shades.  Aqua has green undertones like teal.  Turquoise is more blue.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops sorry for a double post, but this is the turquoise I was referring to. I think this is also very pretty. But I'm not sure if it would go with my wardrobe.
> View attachment 2983769



Very pretty!!! Honestly, I would wear it with almost anything as an accent color.....


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Beautiful! I agree it does look good with purple too!



When I bought the dress, I wasn't even thinking about the purse.  I just wanted something other than black.



melbo said:


> Wow! You look great! Love the whole look! &#128087;&#128092;&#128159;



Thanks Melbo.  The color doesn't show true in the picture because of lighting & the phone doesn't take good pictures.  The Hamilton is a little darker than the turquoise in the dress but it really pulled out the color.  I don't have a purple bag in my collection.



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Lookin good cd!! Your pic makes me miss my boobs and cleavage.



Thanks Baglady!!  A miracle bra can do wonders with the girls! :lolots:



HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great! nice choices there.



Thanks. I though the look turned out pretty well.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Very pretty! Love it!  Thanks for the idea! I have been wearing almost too much of turquoise and coral! lol!  Yes, the purple looks great with it!



Thanks CinthiaZ.  I don't have any coral in my wardrobe.  It's hard for me to find a shade that I think looks good with my skintone.  I tend to favor the jewel tone colors.  I do have a good bit of purple, turquoise, & blue shades.  I have red, too, but it has to be a true red with blue undertones.  I'm working on adding more colors but I have been wearing black & jewel tones for so many years that I'm having to teach myself to like certain colors.  Like pink...I love some of the pink shades but they just don't look right on me. IMO  LOL  Trying to teach this ol' dog some new tricks.


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Oops sorry for a double post, but this is the turquoise I was referring to. I think this is also very pretty. But I'm not sure if it would go with my wardrobe.
> View attachment 2983769





ubo22 said:


> cdtracing's bag is aqua.  The one you posted is turquoise.  They are different shades.  Aqua has green undertones like teal.  Turquoise is more blue.



Ubo is right.  Michael Kors calls the shade of my bag Aqua & it has green undertones.  The turquoise you posted, Pinkalicious, is not the same as mine.  I have not seen this new shade of turquoise IRL yet.  I'm on the hunt for a turquoise bag the shade of the gemstone, Sleeping Beauty Turquoise.  I have several pieces of jewelry made with that gemstone & would love to find a bag to match.  I have found that the colors will look different in pictures than it does in person.


----------



## ubo22

I just moved back into my large luggage Selma.    Every time I pull it out of my closet, I fall back in love with the color.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I just moved back into my large luggage Selma.    Every time I pull it out of my closet, I fall back in love with the color.



Its such a great classic color  I've been using mine since last week... Don't know what I was thinking letting it go a few months ago, but I'm soooo glad I got another  It goes with absolutely everything!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I just moved back into my large luggage Selma.    Every time I pull it out of my closet, I fall back in love with the color.



I think you've just inspired me to do the same.....


----------



## paula3boys

Sapphire jet set tote is with me at the hospital today


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Its such a great classic color  I've been using mine since last week... Don't know what I was thinking letting it go a few months ago, but I'm soooo glad I got another  It goes with absolutely everything!


 
I'm so glad you got another one, too!  




keishapie1973 said:


> I think you've just inspired me to do the same.....


 
Bag twins!


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2984262
> 
> Sapphire jet set tote is with me at the hospital today




Very pretty! Hospital needs bright colors to keep it cheery there.. Hope everything is ok!

I'm also carrying my jet set tote in black today. I was never into totes but it's so crazy how useful it has been since I got it (last week lol).


----------



## kerriberri76

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2984262
> 
> Sapphire jet set tote is with me at the hospital today




I love this bag! The color is gorgeous


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2984262
> 
> Sapphire jet set tote is with me at the hospital today




Bag twins! I'm carrying mine now too; she's pretty much my permanent spring/summer bag. Hope all is ok!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2984262
> 
> Sapphire jet set tote is with me at the hospital today



Really pretty! hope all is okay.


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Very pretty! Hospital needs bright colors to keep it cheery there.. Hope everything is ok!
> 
> I'm also carrying my jet set tote in black today. I was never into totes but it's so crazy how useful it has been since I got it (last week lol).







Bootlover07 said:


> Bag twins! I'm carrying mine now too; she's pretty much my permanent spring/summer bag. Hope all is ok!







HesitantShopper said:


> Really pretty! hope all is okay.




Thanks ladies! I was at Children's Hospital because my middle son had to get six teeth removed . He made it through and is trying to recover now. He is miserable (a teenager too so more than usual lol)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> Thanks ladies! I was at Children's Hospital because my middle son had to get six teeth removed . He made it through and is trying to recover now. He is miserable (a teenager too so more than usual lol)



Poor thing, I hope he feels better soon. My oldest had her wisdom teeth pulled years ago while in braces. She described the pain as being hit in the face with a pillowcase full of bricks. REALLY? Still not as bad as giving birth to her in breech position 23 years ago LOL!


----------



## TnC

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Poor thing, I hope he feels better soon. My oldest had her wisdom teeth pulled years ago while in braces. She described the pain as being hit in the face with a pillowcase full of bricks. REALLY? Still not as bad as giving birth to her in breech position 23 years ago LOL!


 
This actually made me LOL!! Sometimes my husband would complain about his pains from who knows what and he will always say at the end "i know its not as bad as giving birth though". He knows it was pretty painful for me giving birth naturally with no pain meds or epidural but I never complained haha.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Thanks ladies! I was at Children's Hospital because my middle son had to get six teeth removed . He made it through and is trying to recover now. He is miserable (a teenager too so more than usual lol)



Ouch, poor kid.


----------



## Tangey88

My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!


----------



## TnC

Tangey88 said:


> My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985507



Beautiful bag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Tangey88 said:


> My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985507



So cute!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Tangey88 said:


> My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985507



lovely!!! cute room too!


----------



## kerriberri76

Tangey88 said:


> My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985507




Love this!


----------



## kerriberri76

Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]


----------



## Tangey88

Thanks girls!


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]
> View attachment 2985654



Love it! So glam!


----------



## kerriberri76

melbo said:


> Love it! So glam!




Thanks! I love this style so much that if I could afford the navy one I saw on eBay I would buy that too [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]
> View attachment 2985654



Looks great!!  Tristan will go with anything!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]
> View attachment 2985654



Love this on you!! The color of this is also unique i likey
You gals are all making me want a tristan haha but I have a Rebecca Minkoff with soft leather that I can keep busy with.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]
> View attachment 2985654


I love the Tristan in sillver! Pretty much goes with anything! And it will dress up the most casual look and add some flare to it. NICE BAG!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my new Tristan in Nickel out for a spin today....yoga pants and all! [emoji23]
> View attachment 2985654



Looks great on you! perfect summer bag.


----------



## kj_whodoff

Tangey88 said:


> My first and probably not last Michael Kors! The Grayson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985507




So cute. I'm carrying that today as well, rain in the forecast.


----------



## CatePNW

Took my quilted clutch to Cinco de Mayo last night!


----------



## keishapie1973

CatePNW said:


> Took my quilted clutch to Cinco de Mayo last night!
> 
> View attachment 2986809




So pretty. I purchased this to give as a gift but I just got an outfit that it would go with really well. Darn it!!! [emoji23]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty. I purchased this to give as a gift but I just got an outfit that it would go with really well. Darn it!!! [emoji23]



A card with moolah always works LOL!! I have bought things for gifts and ended up keeping them many times over and who doesn't love to receive cash or a giftcard instead? I hope the female who would have gotten that pretty clutch is not a forum member and could see what they ALMOST received


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty. I purchased this to give as a gift but I just got an outfit that it would go with really well. Darn it!!! [emoji23]



KEEP IT!!! i love the color


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Took my quilted clutch to Cinco de Mayo last night!
> 
> View attachment 2986809


That goes perfect with your margarita!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty. I purchased this to give as a gift but I just got an outfit that it would go with really well. Darn it!!! [emoji23]


I bought one...as a possible gift...I might end up keeping mine too! LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> I bought one...as a possible gift...I might end up keeping mine too! LOL


hahaha! They are VERY hard to part with once you  have it in yours hands! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> A card with moolah always works LOL!! I have bought things for gifts and ended up keeping them many times over and who doesn't love to receive cash or a giftcard instead? I hope the female who would have gotten that pretty clutch is not a forum member and could see what they ALMOST received



Lol. You're right. Moolah always works....



Pinkalicious said:


> KEEP IT!!! i love the color



I do need a summer clutch.....l.



BeachBagGal said:


> I bought one...as a possible gift...I might end up keeping mine too! LOL



We had good intentions. I'll think on it some more before I rip the tags off.....


----------



## TotallyTaupe

MDT said:


> Taking watermelon Selma out for the first time. Loooove this color in the sun!


Watermelon color is stunning on the Selma!


----------



## IlariaD

Wearing black Selma today.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag. 

View attachment 2988898

View attachment 2988903


----------



## TnC

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one



Beautiful color. I need a Selma in my collection.


----------



## ilysukixD

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one



It looks soo pretty!!! For some reason the mandarin looks like Chili in pictures.


----------



## TnC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988898
> 
> View attachment 2988903



Gorgeous color!! Very eye catching!


----------



## keishapie1973

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one



Gorgeous!!!! I love the Selma in this color.....


----------



## kj_whodoff

The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!


----------



## TnC

kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!



Cute bags! That's a very stylish diaper bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TnC said:


> Gorgeous color!! Very eye catching!




Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!




Nice combo!!


----------



## kj_whodoff

Pinkalicious said:


> Nice combo!!







TnC said:


> Cute bags! That's a very stylish diaper bag




Thank you both!


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one




Wow wow wow! The color is gorgeous!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988898
> 
> View attachment 2988903




Loveeee![emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## cdtracing

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one



What a gorgeous color!  So bright & summery!!


----------



## cdtracing

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988898
> 
> View attachment 2988903



Love the color of Aquamarine!!  Such a fresh color!!  Looks awesome on the Jet Set!


----------



## cdtracing

kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!



Great bags!!  The multifunction Tote makes a great diaper bag!!


----------



## neonbright

Yes, I love this purse so much, I got the gold hardware and silver hardware.


----------



## Pinkalicious

neonbright said:


> Yes, I love this purse so much, I got the gold hardware and silver hardware.




What is this style name? Love black and silver [emoji41]


----------



## neonbright

Pinkalicious said:


> What is this style name? Love black and silver [emoji41]


*Shelley Studded Leather Satchel*
ITEM #: 30F4SYSS3L


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH


----------



## aunt_sweden

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH



Soo pretty


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH



I love it! You look great!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!



Double MK, I love it- I wish nice totes were available when my kiddos were babies. Our only option was those boxy, cheap, nasty plastic diaper bags with disney characters that tore and the zippers always broke. I would just stick a few diapers, pack of wipes and a change of clothes in my purse. I breastfed all 3 crumbsnatchers so bottles were never needed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one



A great red there!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988898
> 
> View attachment 2988903



It takes on many shades but all are very attractive!



kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!



Nice and what a chic diaper bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH



Super cute! perfect errand/date night purse.


----------



## aunt_sweden

cdtracing said:


> What a gorgeous color!  So bright & summery!!







Pinkalicious said:


> Wow wow wow! The color is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loveeee![emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]







keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love the Selma in this color.....







ilysukixD said:


> It looks soo pretty!!! For some reason the mandarin looks like Chili in pictures.







TnC said:


> Beautiful color. I need a Selma in my collection.




Thanks [emoji173]&#65039; first I hesitated to buy a bag in a bright color , but now it's the best I 've bought (only  have blacks and a grey before)


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

aunt_sweden said:


> Soo pretty





melbo said:


> I love it! You look great!





HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! perfect errand/date night purse.





keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thank you ladies, you're all super sweet! Weather very unpredictable here so I've layered up. Much tidier now I've been to the hair salon! Lol. Keep feeling like I've forgotten something because I'm so used to carrying my large Selma


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

kj_whodoff said:


> The large Grayson satchel as my handbag and medium jet set multifunction tote in the brown tiger print as a diaper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989365
> 
> The Grayson is new and I'm in love with her!


Love both bags.  Using the multifunction tote as a diaper is a great idea.



Pinkalicious said:


> Wow wow wow! The color is gorgeous!!
> Loveeee![emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]


Thanks!



cdtracing said:


> Love the color of Aquamarine!!  Such a fresh color!!  Looks awesome on the Jet Set!


Thanks!  I love the color and the I love the Jet Set.  It was a win-win.



neonbright said:


> Yes, I love this purse so much, I got the gold hardware and silver hardware.


 I can see why!  I would have done the same thing.



DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH


 So pretty!



HesitantShopper said:


> A great red there!
> 
> *It takes on many shades but all are very attractive!*
> 
> Nice and what a chic diaper bag!


 
I agree!  The color does change a bit depending on the light.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aunt_sweden said:


> Took my mandarin Selma to work today . I really love this color . She 's my number one


 
I love Selma and she is gorgeous in Mandarin.  So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH


Cute!! Love those messengers!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH



Gorgeous! ! But I don't really get this color. Against the pink it looks beige, almost like a lighter dark dune. I hate not being able to see this bag in person...


----------



## paula3boys

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! ! But I don't really get this color. Against the pink it looks beige, almost like a lighter dark dune. I hate not being able to see this bag in person...




That is what it looks like in person too


----------



## Norwegian Girl

paula3boys said:


> That is what it looks like in person too



Really? But in the Ava tread it looks more pinkish?


----------



## paula3boys

Norwegian Girl said:


> Really? But in the Ava tread it looks more pinkish?




There is a slight pink tinge but I wouldn't say it is a light pink if classifying it


----------



## Norwegian Girl

paula3boys said:


> There is a slight pink tinge but I wouldn't say it is a light pink if classifying it



I really can't decide what to do. I love DD, so I would probably like blush. But is it easy to combine with clothes?


----------



## paula3boys

Norwegian Girl said:


> I really can't decide what to do. I love DD, so I would probably like blush. But is it easy to combine with clothes?




It seems like a neutral color but as I compare the two with my clothing I like dd matched up with it a little more


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! ! But I don't really get this color. Against the pink it looks beige, almost like a lighter dark dune. I hate not being able to see this bag in person...



You really need to see it IRL NG. Its super classy. One minute it looks beige then next its pink! Totally different to DK and DD IMHO. Same colour fam along with pearl grey. Think you'd love it IRL.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> You really need to see it IRL NG. Its super classy. One minute it looks beige then next its pink! Totally different to DK and DD IMHO. Same colour fam along with pearl grey. Think you'd love it IRL.



You're probably right,  but the only way I can see it in RL is to buy it unseen without the return option. That's what makes me think twice about this...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! ! But I don't really get this color. Against the pink it looks beige, almost like a lighter dark dune. I hate not being able to see this bag in person...


 


paula3boys said:


> That is what it looks like in person too


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> Really? But in the Ava tread it looks more pinkish?


 


paula3boys said:


> There is a slight pink tinge but I wouldn't say it is a light pink if classifying it


 


Norwegian Girl said:


> I really can't decide what to do. I love DD, so I would probably like blush. But is it easy to combine with clothes?


 


paula3boys said:


> It seems like a neutral color but as I compare the two with my clothing I like dd matched up with it a little more


I agree with paula3boys.  I recently saw the dark dune and blush jet set top zip tote in store and the blush just had a hint of pink in it.  I wouldn't call it a light pink, either.  It's more of a very light beige with a hint of pink.

Dark dune is much darker...not even close in color.  I prefer dark dune because it has brown and grey in it, which works better with my wardrobe.  Blush is way too light for me.  I also saw dark khaki and think it's a beautiful color, too...almost a light, golden brown.  But, again, dark dune is a better shade of brown/grey for me than even dark khaki.  Luggage is the perfect brown and dark dune is the perfect brown/grey taupe for me because I look best in more saturated, deep colors.

There really is no way to decide until you see all of these colors in person because it's difficult to explain the differences in words.


----------



## B_girl_

my blossom hamilton


----------



## TnC

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2990278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my blossom hamilton



Gorgeous!


----------



## DiamondsForever

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2990278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my blossom hamilton



:okay: Stunning! Love Blossom & SHW. Perfect for summer!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute!! Love those messengers!!!





Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! ! But I don't really get this color. Against the pink it looks beige, almost like a lighter dark dune. I hate not being able to see this bag in person...



So happy to report I got through a whole day of wear my Blush messenger with NO colour transfer dramas!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I really can't decide what to do. I love DD, so I would probably like blush. But is it easy to combine with clothes?





Norwegian Girl said:


> You're probably right,  but the only way I can see it in RL is to buy it unseen without the return option. That's what makes me think twice about this...



IMO Blush is extremely easy to combine with clothes, I don't think you'd have a problem with this seeing your lovely outfits on here. It really does go with so much, but then all the MK neutrals do! Such a classy group of colours. I'm looking forward to my first DD bag coming next week! That's rubbish that you'd have to buy it unseen  it is best to make up your mind IRL, I wasn't sure about it until I tried Blush on with a white top, then my reaction was "woah! This is my colour!" Was thinking about buying larger bags in the nude colour block and pale pink. Blush negated the need to do that  anyway if I can help with more RL photos just let me know.


----------



## kj_whodoff

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Double MK, I love it- I wish nice totes were available when my kiddos were babies. Our only option was those boxy, cheap, nasty plastic diaper bags with disney characters that tore and the zippers always broke. I would just stick a few diapers, pack of wipes and a change of clothes in my purse. I breastfed all 3 crumbsnatchers so bottles were never needed.




It's so nice. I love the jet set multifunction for a diaper bag. All the kids stuff goes in the front:  diapers, wipes, outfit, sippy cup, tablet and zip locks in the middle zip, all my stuff goes in the back (when I'm not carrying two bags [emoji6]) I recommend it to anyone who wants a chic diaper bag and purse combo.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Super convenient for the gym, hair app, cinema and casual dinner with DH


ahhhh DF, LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag. Love it with the studs and your outfit!!! I've never brought my MKs to the gym haha that's so convenient though!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2990278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my blossom hamilton



Oh so lovely! Blossom is the best pink ever. Love yours with SHW! Never get tired of looking at it in your avi too haha. Did you treat yours or do you just watch out for color transfer?



DiamondsForever said:


> So happy to report I got through a whole day of wear my Blush messenger with NO colour transfer dramas!



Yay! This makes me happy and excited to wear my Ava next week

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

candid at my friend's baby shower with my peanut messenger!! Wanted to wear my blossom Cindy but I was worried that I had to put my bag down on a picnic table and I didn't want to get it dirty haha


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> candid at my friend's baby shower with my peanut messenger!! Wanted to wear my blossom Cindy but I was worried that I had to put my bag down on a picnic table and I didn't want to get it dirty haha
> 
> View attachment 2990521


Looks great!


----------



## bellevie0891

Carried my large pale blue Cindy today  Love this style/color combo


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my large pale blue Cindy today  Love this style/color combo




Ahh I love your pale blue Cindy! Esp with your shoes and jeans


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I love your pale blue Cindy! Esp with your shoes and jeans




Thank you! The outfit was definitely nothing special, but the bag, she was pretty special [emoji170]


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my large pale blue Cindy today  Love this style/color combo


I love this look.   Especially with the distressed jeans and leopard flats!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> candid at my friend's baby shower with my peanut messenger!! Wanted to wear my blossom Cindy but I was worried that I had to put my bag down on a picnic table and I didn't want to get it dirty haha
> 
> View attachment 2990521


Great candid shot with that peanut messenger!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> candid at my friend's baby shower with my peanut messenger!! Wanted to wear my blossom Cindy but I was worried that I had to put my bag down on a picnic table and I didn't want to get it dirty haha
> 
> View attachment 2990521



Looks great on you!



bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my large pale blue Cindy today  Love this style/color combo



oh pale blue i wuv that color lol


----------



## B_girl_

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh so lovely! Blossom is the best pink ever. Love yours with SHW! Never get tired of looking at it in your avi too haha. Did you treat yours or do you just watch out for color transfer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! This makes me happy and excited to wear my Ava next week
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




 I treated mine with the leather protector and something else cant remember but bought both from a mk store! I also watch for color transfer too! I only carry it when im wearing white jeans or light colored dress or pants  never with dark jeans!


----------



## B_girl_

bellevie0891 said:


> Carried my large pale blue Cindy today  Love this style/color combo




Love the pale blue! Im so glad i snagged myself a pale blue too! Such a beautiful color


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> IMO Blush is extremely easy to combine with clothes, I don't think you'd have a problem with this seeing your lovely outfits on here. It really does go with so much, but then all the MK neutrals do! Such a classy group of colours. I'm looking forward to my first DD bag coming next week! That's rubbish that you'd have to buy it unseen  it is best to make up your mind IRL, I wasn't sure about it until I tried Blush on with a white top, then my reaction was "woah! This is my colour!" Was thinking about buying larger bags in the nude colour block and pale pink. Blush negated the need to do that  anyway if I can help with more RL photos just let me know.



The only place I can buy it here is at the MK flag store in Oslo. Since I don't live there, I have to pre-pay before sending it to me, and therefore they will not let me return it.


----------



## MJ8798

loving this bag! Just got it last wk : )


----------



## Pinkalicious

Taking this baby out today with the new furball!

Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!




I am so in love with this pic! I saw blossom IRL today and it's so adorable! I really want it in the mini selma


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!



It looks super cute with the furball!!! I ordered mine from eBay (China) and it always takes about 3 weeks to receive.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> It looks super cute with the furball!!! I ordered mine from eBay (China) and it always takes about 3 weeks to receive.....




I got it off amazon since I have prime, it came in 2 days but I paid $4-$5 per furball lol


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!



Gorgeous! Love your new baby and the furball is soo cute. Gotta love Amazon prime &#128516;


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I am so in love with this pic! I saw blossom IRL today and it's so adorable! I really want it in the mini selma




I kept looking at it in church today. It's the best color ever, feeling guilty that I still haven't shown Ava love lol I feel so spoiled with these 2 bags right now.. They're both my favorites and I feel like I'm on top of the world hahah!



melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Love your new baby and the furball is soo cute. Gotta love Amazon prime [emoji1]




I got a lavender one even though it wasn't prime, I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I kept looking at it in church today. It's the best color ever, feeling guilty that I still haven't shown Ava love lol I feel so spoiled with these 2 bags right now.. They're both my favorites and I feel like I'm on top of the world hahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lavender one even though it wasn't prime, I hope it's worth the wait!



Umm yes! Please post a picture!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!


So cute with that furball.


----------



## lauryneileen

B0809


----------



## lauryneileen

Adoreable..i wanted one like this but it was to big for me so i bought one i havent seen anyone carrying


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!



Blossom is such a perfect light pink!   Beautiful bag.   I can't wait till they stock some here in other styles besides the Cynthia.


----------



## debunga81

Carrying my Sutton to work today


----------



## HesitantShopper

MJ8798 said:


> View attachment 2991155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this bag! Just got it last wk : )



Very nice!



Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2991282
> 
> Taking this baby out today with the new furball!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the TPF mamas here!!!



Ack! love the furrball! and the color.... i swear i'd never pry the cats off my purses if i added one though i can see it now MK bag brutally dragged down the hall 



debunga81 said:


> Carrying my Sutton to work today



Nice color! not seen it in this?


----------



## debunga81

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! love the furrball! and the color.... i swear i'd never pry the cats off my purses if i added one though i can see it now MK bag brutally dragged down the hall
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color! not seen it in this?


Thanks. This is claret color from last year.. 2013/2014?? Not so sure


----------



## HesitantShopper

debunga81 said:


> Thanks. This is claret color from last year.. 2013/2014?? Not so sure



Ah, okay well it's a great color!


----------



## yenaj

HesitantShopper said:


> Ack! love the furrball! and the color.... i swear i'd never pry the cats off my purses if i added one though i can see it now MK bag brutally dragged down the hall




That is hilarious! I'd literally cry lol


----------



## kj_whodoff

Large Cindy satchel. Shown on the arm and off the shoulder with the strap on the shortest length.  For reference, I am 5'6" and a size 8. 
Great daily handbag!


----------



## SheisBlushing

Think I'll be carrying this beauty forever


----------



## kj_whodoff

SheisBlushing said:


> Think I'll be carrying this beauty forever




Such a great bag! I love the leather on that one, nice change from the saffiano and pebbled options.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Medium Sutton in Pearl Gray


----------



## ralewi

MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set' Travel Medium Multifunction Tote


----------



## melbo

SheisBlushing said:


> Think I'll be carrying this beauty forever



Love your photo! I prefer the hamilton traveler over the former soft leather hamiltons. Too slouchy and the leather wrinkles too much around the handles, Imo


----------



## bellevie0891

kj_whodoff said:


> View attachment 2991850
> 
> View attachment 2991855
> 
> Large Cindy satchel. Shown on the arm and off the shoulder with the strap on the shortest length.  For reference, I am 5'6" and a size 8.
> Great daily handbag!




Love love love your Cindy in black!


----------



## yenaj

I wore my Ava today with my new furball and a ribbon from an old Armani perfume bottle.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> So cute with that furball.



It's my fave at the moment! Until I get the lavender one



HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ack! love the furrball! and the color.... i swear i'd never pry the cats off my purses if i added one though i can see it now MK bag brutally dragged down the hall



Haha!!! I tested it with my dog who just sniffed it and then ran away. Guess he didn't think it was too interesting!



kj_whodoff said:


> View attachment 2991850
> 
> View attachment 2991855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Cindy satchel. Shown on the arm and off the shoulder with the strap on the shortest length.  For reference, I am 5'6" and a size 8.
> Great daily handbag!



I LOVE the large Cindy in black. It was what drew me to Cindy in the first place. I wouldn't mind one in navy or black/SHW one day. If MK ever makes it in SHW! I love my medium size so much, the shape of Cindy is so elegant.



SheisBlushing said:


> Think I'll be carrying this beauty forever



May I ask what size is this? Lovely!!



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2991977
> 
> Medium Sutton in Pearl Gray



Pearl gray is beautiful!!!!!



ralewi said:


> MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set' Travel Medium Multifunction Tote



Love it!!!

Love all the pics in here lately, keep em comin ladies!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I wore my Ava today with my new furball and a ribbon from an old Armani perfume bottle.
> 
> View attachment 2992173
> View attachment 2992174
> View attachment 2992175



OMG look at that darling bag! Ava is GORGEOUS. I love how you dressed her up with that furball and ribbon..matches your coat too


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> OMG look at that darling bag! Ava is GORGEOUS. I love how you dressed her up with that furball and ribbon..matches your coat too




Thank youuu, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## SheisBlushing

Pinkalicious said:


> It's my fave at the moment! Until I get the lavender one
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!!! I tested it with my dog who just sniffed it and then ran away. Guess he didn't think it was too interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the large Cindy in black. It was what drew me to Cindy in the first place. I wouldn't mind one in navy or black/SHW one day. If MK ever makes it in SHW! I love my medium size so much, the shape of Cindy is so elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> *May I ask what size is this? Lovely!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl gray is beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> Love all the pics in here lately, keep em comin ladies!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks!  It's the large one, perfect size if you ask me


----------



## myluvofbags

yenaj said:


> I wore my Ava today with my new furball and a ribbon from an old Armani perfume bottle.
> 
> View attachment 2992173
> View attachment 2992174
> View attachment 2992175



This looks so pretty together!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha!!! I tested it with my dog who just sniffed it and then ran away. Guess he didn't think it was too interesting!



LOL yeah dogs tend to be more neutral with fuzzy things, the cats are er.. crazy?


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I wore my Ava today with my new furball and a ribbon from an old Armani perfume bottle.
> 
> View attachment 2992173
> View attachment 2992174
> View attachment 2992175



I think this is the prettiest picture I've ever seen on TPF! Just so gorgeous! Which Armani perfume was the ribbon from? Was it Armani Si? Just fabulous. Thank you so much for the link chick. I'm going to try and get a fur ball for my Blush Selma.


----------



## ralewi

Pinkalicious said:


> It's my fave at the moment! Until I get the lavender one
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!!! I tested it with my dog who just sniffed it and then ran away. Guess he didn't think it was too interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the large Cindy in black. It was what drew me to Cindy in the first place. I wouldn't mind one in navy or black/SHW one day. If MK ever makes it in SHW! I love my medium size so much, the shape of Cindy is so elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what size is this? Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl gray is beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> Love all the pics in here lately, keep em comin ladies!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


thanks


----------



## TnC

yenaj said:


> I wore my Ava today with my new furball and a ribbon from an old Armani perfume bottle.
> 
> View attachment 2992173
> View attachment 2992174
> View attachment 2992175



I love it! I really want this bag. Can't wait until I finally sell my other bags to get this one!!


----------



## yenaj

myluvofbags said:


> This looks so pretty together!




Thank you!



DiamondsForever said:


> I think this is the prettiest picture I've ever seen on TPF! Just so gorgeous! Which Armani perfume was the ribbon from? Was it Armani Si? Just fabulous. Thank you so much for the link chick. I'm going to try and get a fur ball for my Blush Selma.




Haha thank you! Yes it was Si! Of course you'd know lol! I've moved on to Burberry Weekend but the ribbon was too cute to throw away, glad I've found a use for it now 
You're very welcome, there should be some other similar coloured ones around, make sure you take pics! I'm sure it would look fab on the DD xbody too I might put it on mine actually.



TnC said:


> I love it! I really want this bag. Can't wait until I finally sell my other bags to get this one!!




Thank you! Have you seen it in real life? I'm sure you'll adore it when you get one, especially if you're waiting so long


----------



## keishapie1973

SheisBlushing said:


> Think I'll be carrying this beauty forever



I have this bag (in ghw) and I agree that it is just perfect. I don't see myself ever selling it.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I have this bag (in ghw) and I agree that it is just perfect. I don't see myself ever selling it.....




You have the traveler?! How does the leather compare to your Colette??? It's the same leather right? Do you baby either bag? Also is it the same size?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> You have the traveler?! How does the leather compare to your Colette??? It's the same leather right? Do you baby either bag? Also is it the same size?




No, I don't baby them but I am more careful with them. Yes, they are the same leather. They are about the same size. The Colette is a little taller but the Hamilton is wider. I love both....[emoji7]

Here are pics for you....[emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

Due to the rainy days ahead I switched into Medium Aquamarine Selma [emoji178]
View attachment 2992510

View attachment 2992511


----------



## TnC

Sarah03 said:


> Due to the rainy days ahead I switched into Medium Aquamarine Selma [emoji178]
> View attachment 2992510
> 
> View attachment 2992511



Such a pretty color!


----------



## MDT

Even though I bought the medium Selma and medium messenger within days of each other (and in the same color), I've been using the messenger pretty much exclusively. I change bags daily sometimes, but I've had a hard time switching out of this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Luggage Selma is a ready for her first outing on Tuesday.  I just lurve her. 
View attachment 2992591

View attachment 2992593

View attachment 2992595


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> No, I don't baby them but I am more careful with them. Yes, they are the same leather. They are about the same size. The Colette is a little taller but the Hamilton is wider. I love both....[emoji7]
> 
> Here are pics for you....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 2992427
> View attachment 2992432
> View attachment 2992433



Thank you! These are so helpful! It looks like the hamilton can expand wider than the colette. Plus colette is very straight up top. I am not sure which one I like more! Which style do you prefer? A dream would be if my colette had SHW... but until then I'll keep my colette. Gotta love this leather!



Sarah03 said:


> Due to the rainy days ahead I switched into Medium Aquamarine Selma [emoji178]
> View attachment 2992510
> 
> View attachment 2992511



Sooo pretty, love this color!



MDT said:


> Even though I bought the medium Selma and medium messenger within days of each other (and in the same color), I've been using the messenger pretty much exclusively. I change bags daily sometimes, but I've had a hard time switching out of this bag!



Messenger + studs were made for each other. I don't have a studded selma yet, maybe one day. Raspberry and silver studs would be perfect for me.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma is a ready for her first outing on Tuesday.  I just lurve her.
> View attachment 2992591
> 
> View attachment 2992593
> 
> View attachment 2992595



She looks perfect!!!


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> No, I don't baby them but I am more careful with them. Yes, they are the same leather. They are about the same size. The Colette is a little taller but the Hamilton is wider. I love both....[emoji7]
> 
> Here are pics for you....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 2992427
> View attachment 2992432
> View attachment 2992433



Ooh such good pics! Definitely post them in comparison thread


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma is a ready for her first outing on Tuesday.  I just lurve her.
> View attachment 2992591
> 
> View attachment 2992593
> 
> View attachment 2992595



Love the furball! Goes soo well with your gorgeous bag!


----------



## melbo

Sarah03 said:


> Due to the rainy days ahead I switched into Medium Aquamarine Selma [emoji178]
> View attachment 2992510
> 
> View attachment 2992511



A bright, cheery color is perfect for a rainy day.  love aquamarine


----------



## melbo

MDT said:


> Even though I bought the medium Selma and medium messenger within days of each other (and in the same color), I've been using the messenger pretty much exclusively. I change bags daily sometimes, but I've had a hard time switching out of this bag!



I agree! It's hard to switch out the bags I love so much &#128159;&#128092;


----------



## yenaj

Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.
> View attachment 2993063



Love it! Scarfs are such a way to dress up your bag


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Ooh such good pics! Definitely post them in comparison thread




Will do....[emoji3]


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Love it! Scarfs are such a way to dress up your bag




Thank you! I literally can't stop buying things lol, ebay is so addictive


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Thank you! I literally can't stop buying things lol, ebay is so addictive



Omg yes! I'm in the same boat! I'm waiting for a 6.5" furball and then I'm done! Will sign out of eBay and think about something else, lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

yenaj said:


> Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.
> View attachment 2993063



Nice, very complimentary.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank you! These are so helpful! It looks like the hamilton can expand wider than the colette. Plus colette is very straight up top. I am not sure which one I like more! Which style do you prefer? A dream would be if my colette had SHW... but until then I'll keep my colette. Gotta love this leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty, love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Messenger + studs were made for each other. I don't have a studded selma yet, maybe one day. Raspberry and silver studs would be perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *She looks perfect!!![/*QUOTE]
> Thanks!  I think Luggage is a must in Selma.  I already have a few colors in Selma, but knew I wanted Luggage one day.  And then Dillards put them on 30% clearance.  Which is very unusual for my local Dillards.  The standard colors never go on sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the furball! Goes soo well with your gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I really like how the furballs dress up the bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.
> View attachment 2993063



Love dark dune with this scarf! Looks so regal


----------



## MDT

yenaj said:


> Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.
> View attachment 2993063



I love your DD Selma with this scarf! Gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> Today I'm bringing out my DD Selma with her new scarf.
> View attachment 2993063


So pretty!


----------



## yenaj

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, very complimentary.







Pinkalicious said:


> Love dark dune with this scarf! Looks so regal







MDT said:


> I love your DD Selma with this scarf! Gorgeous!







ubo22 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you lovelies!


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pinkalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! These are so helpful! It looks like the hamilton can expand wider than the colette. Plus colette is very straight up top. I am not sure which one I like more! Which style do you prefer? A dream would be if my colette had SHW... but until then I'll keep my colette. Gotta love this leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty, love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Messenger + studs were made for each other. I don't have a studded selma yet, maybe one day. Raspberry and silver studs would be perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *She looks perfect!!![/*QUOTE]
> Thanks!  I think Luggage is a must in Selma.  I already have a few colors in Selma, but knew I wanted Luggage one day.  And then Dillards put them on 30% clearance.  Which is very unusual for my local Dillards.  The standard colors never go on sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I really like how the furballs dress up the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom has the messenger in raspberry w/ silver studs! Just saw it on the website today. There's also pearl gray and black all with silver.
> 
> Edit: Sorry. I meant to quote Pinkalicious. Got mixed up on all the quotes!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nordstrom has the messenger in raspberry w/ silver studs! Just saw it on the website today. There's also pearl gray and black all with silver.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry. I meant to quote Pinkalicious. Got mixed up on all the quotes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks MDT!! I saw that too lol I'm overwhelmed by all of the raspberry options. I was looking at a jet set travel crossbody, and then the raspberry mini Selma, then the studded messenger, then the Hamilton traveler xbody. Soo in this case I will just stop looking altogether before I do any damage lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> MDT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks MDT!! I saw that too lol I'm overwhelmed by all of the raspberry options. I was looking at a jet set travel crossbody, and then the raspberry mini Selma, then the studded messenger, then the Hamilton traveler xbody. Soo in this case I will just stop looking altogether before I do any damage lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. That's the same boat I'm in! I bought three bags plus a wallet in just a few weeks so I need to stop looking. Every time I check for new things, I see 5 more bags I want! Need. To. Stay. Away.
Click to expand...


----------



## kerriberri76

Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

Still in this beauty!


----------



## bellevie0891

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994248



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994248



Such a gorgeous neutral! I love navy! 







Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2994264



Drool Drool. I wouldn't be able to stop staring!


----------



## MDT

Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2994264



Loving this color on the Hamilton! All the silver hardware just makes it!


----------



## keishapie1973

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994248




Yay!!! I'm glad you decided to keep it. It's a great neutral that will always be stylish....[emoji3]


----------



## kerriberri76

Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2994264




Gorgeous!! I love this color!


----------



## kerriberri76

bellevie0891 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## kerriberri76

melbo said:


> Such a gorgeous neutral! I love navy!




Thanks! It really dressed up my casual jeans and tee today.


----------



## kerriberri76

keishapie1973 said:


> Yay!!! I'm glad you decided to keep it. It's a great neutral that will always be stylish....[emoji3]




I think since I'm I jeans and T's 100% of the time it will pull together and dress up my uber casual look [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> Pinkalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. That's the same boat I'm in! I bought three bags plus a wallet in just a few weeks so I need to stop looking. Every time I check for new things, I see 5 more bags I want! Need. To. Stay. Away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this is my prob exactly. I'm trying to tell myself that I need to enjoy my current bag collection. I adore them all equally right now so I must stop the urge!
> 
> 
> 
> kerriberri76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994248
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Something about navy saffiano that gets me every time.. Even better in Selma[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Scooch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still in this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2994264
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely set!! I just love this shade of blue[emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]


----------



## Restore724

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814




The I bag looks great on you. Is it the medium or large Cindy bag?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814



It looks fantastic on you!!! Another great modeling pic....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Restore724 said:


> The I bag looks great on you. Is it the medium or large Cindy bag?



Thank you! it's the medium, it looks a bit large on me cuz I'm only 5'3"



keishapie1973 said:


> It looks fantastic on you!!! Another great modeling pic....


Thank you This bag just "gets" me haha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814


I love this bag on you.  It looks great!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814



Ooh,  you look great!   And your bag too!  Loving the color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I love this bag on you.  It looks great!





myluvofbags said:


> Ooh,  you look great!   And your bag too!  Loving the color!



thanks ladies! the puff adds a little oompf methinks.. now im obsessing over raspberry small ava..i have problems, major (PINK) problems
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814









Pinkalicious said:


> thanks ladies! the puff adds a little oompf methinks.. now im obsessing over raspberry small ava..i have problems, major (PINK) problems
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



You are sooo cute! I can't resist taking pictures where there are errand mirrors and fabulous lighting! Love that little pom pom! It adds to the bag! Btw, loving pink isn't a problem, it's a lifestyle! &#128518;&#128516;&#128521;&#128159;&#128149;&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just got her yesterday and already have her loaded and ready to roll for today. 

Large Cindy in Pale Blue with a white fuzzy fob. 
View attachment 2995332

View attachment 2995333


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my navy Selma today. Selma really is gorgeous in navy! A nice neutral, IMO [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994248



something about MK styles and that Saffiano leather that just suits navy.. 



Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2994264



Such a great summer color!



Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814



so cute on you! my ydd loves AE jeans lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got her yesterday and already have her loaded and ready to roll for today.
> 
> Large Cindy in Pale Blue with a white fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2995332
> 
> View attachment 2995333



so darn pretty! i love this. Too bad i cannot carry anything like it anymore.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814



You look so cute! American eagle makes the best denim! I always felt like they were a teen store until my oldest convinced me to try on a pair of their skinny jeans-i was sold! They fit like a dream and they don't fade or shrink up in the dryer. Now I'm hooked and only buy my denim there.


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814




So cute!!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> thanks ladies! the puff adds a little oompf methinks.. now im obsessing over raspberry small ava..i have problems, major (PINK) problems
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



You wouldn't be pinkalicious if you didn't have problems obsessing over pink! lol. Raspberry is the best pink in the last couple years (I haven't seen Zinnia in person, but it looks even better. I hope they bring it back some time)


----------



## Pinkalicious

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You look so cute! American eagle makes the best denim! I always felt like they were a teen store until my oldest convinced me to try on a pair of their skinny jeans-i was sold! They fit like a dream and they don't fade or shrink up in the dryer. Now I'm hooked and only buy my denim there.




Yes!!! It's affordable for good denim too, I got my mom hooked on it and she actually got some distressed jeans yesterday too, she was thinking that she was too old to wear ripped jeans and I said NEVER! Lol


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes!!! It's affordable for good denim too, I got my mom hooked on it and she actually got some distressed jeans yesterday too, she was thinking that she was too old to wear ripped jeans and I said NEVER! Lol



OKAY NOW I HAVE TO TRY THEM, BUT MY BIG BUTT FINDS IT HARD TO FIND JEANS THAT LOOK ND FIT GOOD. THE JOYS OF HAVING A BIG BUTT


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> You are sooo cute! I can't resist taking pictures where there are errand mirrors and fabulous lighting! Love that little pom pom! It adds to the bag! Btw, loving pink isn't a problem, it's a lifestyle! [emoji38][emoji1][emoji6][emoji738][emoji177][emoji162][emoji162]



Haha love that last line!!! I noticed I have pink nail polish and pink phone case too haha d'oh



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got her yesterday and already have her loaded and ready to roll for today.
> 
> Large Cindy in Pale Blue with a white fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2995332
> 
> View attachment 2995333




Pale blue and Cindy are so fab! Love the furball!!!



HesitantShopper said:


> so cute on you! my ydd loves AE jeans lol



Haha they are great! I've been wearing them since middle school I think, funny how I keep coming back[emoji23]



bellevie0891 said:


> So cute!!




Thanks girl!



smileydimples said:


> OKAY NOW I HAVE TO TRY THEM, BUT MY BIG BUTT FINDS IT HARD TO FIND JEANS THAT LOOK ND FIT GOOD. THE JOYS OF HAVING A BIG BUTT



Lol they have amazing stuff right now! Check out the "Tomgirl" style. My mom got some ripped jeans with patches underneath so that the rips don't show skin, so there are lots of options!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha love that last line!!! I noticed I have pink nail polish and pink phone case too haha d'oh!



I meant to say "enormous",lol &#128513;


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> After I got 25% off this bag today I decided to get my first pair of boyfriend jeans at American Eagle! (Not pictured haha) couldn't resist taking a mod shot with this bag, I am obsessed with her[emoji177]
> View attachment 2994814




Oh lorddddd! You're both so cute! I can't take it lol I must resist


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> OKAY NOW I HAVE TO TRY THEM, BUT MY BIG BUTT FINDS IT HARD TO FIND JEANS THAT LOOK ND FIT GOOD. THE JOYS OF HAVING A BIG BUTT



They have a style, fit and length for everyone. My dd is pear shape with a super long torso and a BIG BUTT and I have small hips, shorter torso and a 34 in inseam, I'm all legs and arms LOL! Believe me, they have something that will fit and I believe their jeans go up to size 18 or something. For the first time in my life I actually have jeans that are long enough for me and then some. You can get jeans in x-long!!


----------



## MKbaglover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They have a style, fit and length for everyone. My dd is pear shape with a super long torso and a BIG BUTT and I have small hips, shorter torso and a 34 in inseam, I'm all legs and arms LOL! Believe me, they have something that will fit and I believe their jeans go up to size 18 or something. For the first time in my life I actually have jeans that are long enough for me and then some. You can get jeans in x-long!!


I might have to find them if I get to go over to the US soon. I struggle to find jeans to fit, I'm short and getting skinny jeans to fit is a nightmare!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> so darn pretty! i love this. Too bad i cannot carry anything like it anymore.




Thanks! Maybe another bag style in Pale Blue would work for you?  It's such a pretty color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! Maybe another bag style in Pale Blue would work for you?  It's such a pretty color.



I don't think there is much, i have problems with my arms/shoulders so i have had to massively reduce my purse weight.

Sucks sometimes because i am drawn to many totes, satchels but i just cannot carry the weight without pain.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I might have to find them if I get to go over to the US soon. I struggle to find jeans to fit, I'm short and getting skinny jeans to fit is a nightmare!



if your short AE jeans are great! my ydd is only 5'3 and was able to get bootcut the proper length! a rarity when your on the shorter side.


----------



## karlita27

Which do you prefer selma or sutton in terms of durability, style and comfort?


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Which do you prefer selma or sutton in terms of durability, style and comfort?


Selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

Been carrying all week....[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying all week....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2996659




Love this beauty in red!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying all week....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2996659


Gooorgeous color!!


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying all week....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2996659




I was wondering don't u find it hard to switch from this big bag to the small cindy?? How do u make it work?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Love this beauty in red!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous color!!



Thanks!!! Chilli is a really bright red. Definitely, a head turner.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariamshah said:


> I was wondering don't u find it hard to switch from this big bag to the small cindy?? How do u make it work?



I find that all my essentials fit in my crossbody. All of my other bags are large, but I rarely fill them up, so it's not a hard transition......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying all week....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2996659




I love everything about this picture. so pretty.


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying all week....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2996659



Stunning hon! Such a vibrant colour. Beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

Was in the mood for Black & Gold today so I took my Black w/GHW Delancy out decorated with the crystal heart & crystal Leopard face charms.  In the mood for a little bling!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love everything about this picture. so pretty.





DiamondsForever said:


> Stunning hon! Such a vibrant colour. Beautiful.



Thanks, Ladies.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Was in the mood for Black & Gold today so I took my Black w/GHW Delancy out decorated with the crystal heart & crystal Leopard face charms.  In the mood for a little bling!




Just adore the leather on this bag...the charm is [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## karlita27

ubo22 said:


> Selma.



Thank you for the reply! I am really tempted to buy a new bag again! &#128522;&#128522; But i haven't decided yet.
Selma medium in navy or sutton medium in rasberry are the bags that I like now. Still thinking about it! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## TnC

karlita27 said:


> Thank you for the reply! I am really tempted to buy a new bag again! &#128522;&#128522; But i haven't decided yet.
> Selma medium in navy or sutton medium in rasberry are the bags that I like now. Still thinking about it! &#128522;&#128522;




I love both bags. I'll be getting a Selma soon. I already have the small Sutton and I love all the pockets. It keeps me very organized.


----------



## debunga81

Taking my navy Selma out for a ride today..


----------



## debunga81




----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Was in the mood for Black & Gold today so I took my Black w/GHW Delancy out decorated with the crystal heart & crystal Leopard face charms.  In the mood for a little bling!



oh this looks good! does that have outside pockets? lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

debunga81 said:


>



Looks great with the gleaming sun!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> oh this looks good! does that have outside pockets? lol



Yes, it does.  One on each side.  So convenient for cell phone, car keys, ect.


----------



## TDW1982

Today is this luscious clementine n/s tote. Monday will be optic white Greenwich large tote bag!


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Today is this luscious clementine n/s tote. Monday will be optic white Greenwich large tote bag!


Pretty!  Where did you get this?


----------



## Bootlover07

TDW1982 said:


> Today is this luscious clementine n/s tote. Monday will be optic white Greenwich large tote bag!




LOVE!!!! I think I might get a Selma messenger in this color; I love orange!


----------



## TDW1982

ubo22 said:


> Pretty!  Where did you get this?



Thank you! Macy's!  It comes in 6 luscious  colors!  I may order the electric blue or raspberry with the coupon code ICONS. It is not on sale but that code will get you 25% off a $100 purchase!


----------



## TDW1982

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!!! I think I might get a Selma messenger in this color; I love orange!



Absolutely!  I get compliments on this bag when I carry it. Selma would be TDF!


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Thank you! Macy's!  It comes in 6 luscious  colors!  I may order the electric blue or raspberry with the coupon code ICONS. It is not on sale but that code will get you 25% off a $100 purchase!


Thank you!  I just took a look online, but it's too small for my needs.  Great colors, though.


----------



## Bootlover07

Sapphire jet set!


----------



## TDW1982

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Love!  That is a beautiful color!  Wow!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265




Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Love it!


----------



## debunga81

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Love that blue colour


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265


You know I love this color, right?  Gorgeous!  And it would be great with jeans in the summertime.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265


Love that color!! Nice!!


----------



## paula3boys

Just switched out of my sapphire jet set after two weeks into summer blue jet set


----------



## Bootlover07

Thanks ladies!! This bag has been around! I've taken it on multiple vacations since I got it last summer and it's perfect with any spring/summer outfit. This is the bag that made me fall in love with MK and saffiano!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Looks great on you! love that color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it does.  One on each side.  So convenient for cell phone, car keys, ect.



Love that feature~



TDW1982 said:


> Today is this luscious clementine n/s tote. Monday will be optic white Greenwich large tote bag!



Pretty! perfect for summertime.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265



Lookin good! Its funny but I have had on practically the same thing your wearing in your pic for the last week.  Its hot so denim capri's, tank and black flip flops and of course an mk bag LOL! Easy-peasey.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking out my new Mini Selma Messenger first time today... love this little girl when I want a small crossbody


----------



## diva7633

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968883



Beautiful. Looking at getting the large now and my daughter has same inhaler and spacer...must be a sign.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

diva7633 said:


> Beautiful. Looking at getting the large now and my daughter has same inhaler and spacer...must be a sign.




Aw yea that's my sons inhaler he's 8 but still can't figure it out without the spacer.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TDW1982 said:


> Today is this luscious clementine n/s tote. Monday will be optic white Greenwich large tote bag!



clementine is so nice, wouldnt think i'd ever like an orange MK bag but this orange is perfect!


----------



## TDW1982

Pinkalicious said:


> clementine is so nice, wouldnt think i'd ever like an orange MK bag but this orange is perfect!



You are so right!  I LOVE this color!  I thought it would be "Halloween Orange" but it's not at all!  I wear it with navy or kaki outfits for that great pop of color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TDW1982 said:


> You are so right!  I LOVE this color!  I thought it would be "Halloween Orange" but it's not at all!  I wear it with navy or kaki outfits for that great pop of color!



please post a mod pic with this color  sounds lovely with those outfits!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998264
> View attachment 2998265


 
So pretty!  Sapphire looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Just switched out of my sapphire jet set after two weeks into summer blue jet set
> View attachment 2998377


Another gorgeous blue!  Love it!



BeachBagGal said:


> Taking out my new Mini Selma Messenger first time today... love this little girl when I want a small crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999105


 How cute!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another gorgeous blue!  Love it!




Thank you. 

I just ordered Tile Blue with silver hardware for this bag, but it doesn't ship till June. If I like it more than Summer Blue then she will be on the chopping block! I have compared other blues to my sapphire and summer blue and so far nothing has compared for me. Tile Blue looks like it has a chance


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just ordered Tile Blue with silver hardware for this bag, but it doesn't ship till June. If I like it more than Summer Blue then she will be on the chopping block! I have compared other blues to my sapphire and summer blue and so far nothing has compared for me. Tile Blue looks like it has a chance



Congrats, tile blue looks amazing in the catalogue. Please do post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just ordered Tile Blue with silver hardware for this bag, but it doesn't ship till June. If I like it more than Summer Blue then she will be on the chopping block! I have compared other blues to my sapphire and summer blue and so far nothing has compared for me. Tile Blue looks like it has a chance



I ordered a Tile Blue with Silver Hardware too, I am with you if I like it better than Summer blue mine is gone too. Both are silver hardware one is a Brooke medium shoulder satchel in Summer Blue, Tile Blue will be Medium Brooke leather Tote. I am going to compare it ith Aqua and Summer Blue


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> I ordered a Tile Blue with Silver Hardware too, I am with you if I like it better than Summer blue mine is gone too. Both are silver hardware one is a Brooke medium shoulder satchel in Summer Blue, Tile Blue will be Medium Brooke leather Tote. I am going to compare it ith Aqua and Summer Blue




Great minds think alike


----------



## carterazo

Pushlock satchel in green


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is large Selma in Navy with a lavender poofy fob (from Amazon). 
View attachment 3000853

View attachment 3000854

View attachment 3000857


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is large Selma in Navy with a lavender poofy fob (from Amazon).
> View attachment 3000853
> 
> View attachment 3000854
> 
> View attachment 3000857



This looks so sharp! love the poof ball the color is gorgeous! hmm i wonder what a navy and lavender color block would look like?


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is large Selma in Navy with a lavender poofy fob (from Amazon).
> View attachment 3000853
> 
> View attachment 3000854
> 
> View attachment 3000857



So fun, and that pop of color is a nice contrast.


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is large Selma in Navy with a lavender poofy fob (from Amazon).
> View attachment 3000853
> 
> View attachment 3000854
> 
> View attachment 3000857


Navy and lavender.    Great combo!


----------



## myluvofbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is large Selma in Navy with a lavender poofy fob (from Amazon).
> View attachment 3000853
> 
> View attachment 3000854
> 
> View attachment 3000857



Your poofball looks really good with your selma.   Amazing how mixing colors you normally wouldn't do look just right.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> This looks so sharp! love the poof ball the color is gorgeous! hmm i wonder what a navy and lavender color block would look like?


Thanks!  I bet that combo would be pretty!



melbo said:


> So fun, and that pop of color is a nice contrast.


 Thanks! This poofy fob is one of my favorites.




ubo22 said:


> Navy and lavender.    Great combo!


Thanks!  I love it too.



myluvofbags said:


> Your poofball looks really good with your selma.   Amazing how mixing colors you normally wouldn't do look just right.


Thanks!  I agree -  you just don't know what looks good until you try it.  I need to remember that, lol.


----------



## TDW1982

TDW1982 said:


> You are so right!  I LOVE this color!  I thought it would be "Halloween Orange" but it's not at all!  I wear it with navy or kaki outfits for that great pop of color!



I will next time I carry it!


----------



## TDW1982

Pinkalicious said:


> please post a mod pic with this color  sounds lovely with those outfits!



I will next time I carry it!  .


----------



## TDW1982

Today my outfit is a coral duster and coral pattern pixie pants. The Hamilton N/S tote in peanut was perfect!  The first woman I saw today stopped me to say she loved my bag!  I have to agree!  Love this rich and classic color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TDW1982 said:


> Today my outfit is a coral duster and coral pattern pixie pants. The Hamilton N/S tote in peanut was perfect!  The first woman I saw today stopped me to say she loved my bag!  I have to agree!  Love this rich and classic color!



Peanut with gold is STUNNING. Sounds lovely with coral! Doesn't it just remind you of creamy peanut butter? yummm!


----------



## TDW1982

Pinkalicious said:


> please post a mod pic with this color  sounds lovely with those outfits!



Does this help?


----------



## TDW1982

With kaki.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TDW1982 said:


> Does this help?



LOVE THAT OUTFIT!!! What a pretty orange!!


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my grape medium Sutton.. Purple love [emoji171]


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my grape medium Sutton.. Purple love [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002189
> View attachment 3002191
> View attachment 3002192
> View attachment 3002196



What a lovely color! Perfect pop of color with your outfit


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my grape medium Sutton.. Purple love [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002189
> View attachment 3002191
> View attachment 3002192
> View attachment 3002196




So pretty! Love it with shw! Perfect pop of color for this gloomy day


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> So pretty! Love it with shw! Perfect pop of color for this gloomy day



Why thank you Purple is my fav color I was so glad I was able to get her I had to hunt her down when she went on sale. A wonderful lady at Palo Alto Michael Kors helped me get her. I was so thakful she went the extra mile for me. She is one of my Favorite Michael Kors associates in the store cause she is really honest and sincere and I appreciate that alot. 
I know isnt this weather something else 




TnC said:


> What a lovely color! Perfect pop of color with your outfit



Thank you... I knew I wanted to switch my purse out and thought wearing black would be perfect


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Why thank you Purple is my fav color I was so glad I was able to get her I had to hunt her down when she went on sale. A wonderful lady at Palo Alto Michael Kors helped me get her. I was so thakful she went the extra mile for me. She is one of my Favorite Michael Kors associates in the store cause she is really honest and sincere and I appreciate that alot.
> I know isnt this weather something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you... I knew I wanted to switch my purse out and thought wearing black would be perfect


Reminds me of a friend of mine. She just adores purple. She has a purple pistol in her purple Coach bag while she is riding on her purple Harley Davidson! lol! I know you would get a big kick out of her. I call her the 'Purplepeeper eater! lol! Purple is a gorgeous color. I love it too, but I lean more into the burgundy, wine shades, although I do love lilac a whole big bunch. Enjoy!


----------



## purpleblossom

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my grape medium Sutton.. Purple love [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002189
> View attachment 3002191
> View attachment 3002192
> View attachment 3002196



Gorgeous bag! Lovin' the purpleness of it!  I am a purple fan too! Teehee! &#128521;


----------



## CinthiaZ

I have been carrying my fuchsia Tristan pretty much every day since I bought it. Taking her out again today. So perfect for my every day needs. I love the outer pocket on the back for my cell. Haven't missed a call yet! lol! That is my own chain strap I had to add because the original strap was way too long for me. Otherwise this bag is perfect! I just love the leather! Find myself hugging it! lol! Nothing like that new leather smell.I have really grown attached to this bag. I am planning to get the black and silver as well. Is an awesome bag!  Have a great MK day!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my fuchsia Tristan pretty much every day since I bought it. Taking her out again today. So perfect for my every day needs. I love the outer pocket on the back for my cell. Haven't missed a call yet! lol! That is my own chain strap I had to add because the original strap was way too long for me. Otherwise this bag is perfect! I just love the leather! Find myself hugging it! lol! Nothing like that new leather smell.I have really grown attached to this bag. I am planning to get the black and silver as well. Is an awesome bag!  Have a great MK day!




So bright and luscious!! The leather is somethin else. also love the chain strap! I hug my bags too heheheh


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Reminds me of a friend of mine. She just adores purple. She has a purple pistol in her purple Coach bag while she is riding on her purple Harley Davidson! lol! I know you would get a big kick out of her. I call her the 'Purplepeeper eater! lol! Purple is a gorgeous color. I love it too, but I lean more into the burgundy, wine shades, although I do love lilac a whole big bunch. Enjoy!



I would love for Michael Kors to make a Lilac color bag drool I would die!!!! Your friend is right up my alley , I bet I would get a kick .. I love her already.we would be two purple twins


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my fuchsia Tristan pretty much every day since I bought it. Taking her out again today. So perfect for my every day needs. I love the outer pocket on the back for my cell. Haven't missed a call yet! lol! That is my own chain strap I had to add because the original strap was way too long for me. Otherwise this bag is perfect! I just love the leather! Find myself hugging it! lol! Nothing like that new leather smell.I have really grown attached to this bag. I am planning to get the black and silver as well. Is an awesome bag!  Have a great MK day!



Love love love your bag and the extra chain on it


----------



## smileydimples

purpleblossom said:


> Gorgeous bag! Lovin' the purpleness of it!  I am a purple fan too! Teehee! &#128521;


  
Love your name.......Purples are great I wish he would make other purple colors including a light one


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I would love for Michael Kors to make a Lilac color bag drool I would die!!!! Your friend is right up my alley , I bet I would get a kick .. I love her already.we would be two purple twins



+1.  Hoping MK hears us regarding lilac!   Still waiting,  lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thanks ladies! I am so glad I took your advise and ideas and finally got something in a bright and summery color, getting away from my usual blacks, blues, and luggage colors. I have really been having fun with it. THANK YOU!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my fuchsia Tristan pretty much every day since I bought it. Taking her out again today. So perfect for my every day needs. I love the outer pocket on the back for my cell. Haven't missed a call yet! lol! That is my own chain strap I had to add because the original strap was way too long for me. Otherwise this bag is perfect! I just love the leather! Find myself hugging it! lol! Nothing like that new leather smell.I have really grown attached to this bag. I am planning to get the black and silver as well. Is an awesome bag!  Have a great MK day!



looks so squishy! such a great fun summer shade.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my grape medium Sutton.. Purple love [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002189
> View attachment 3002191
> View attachment 3002192
> View attachment 3002196



what a great purple!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> looks so squishy! such a great fun summer shade.


lol! It is very squishy and huggable. I love the soft leather because it conforms to whatever I put in the bag. It can look large or medium, depending what I am carrying. You ladies are the ones that got me away from my usual blacks and browns, sometimes blue or silver was about as colorful as I got. But after seeing all the pretty colors on here, I finally broke down and got this pink. Yall did me a favor! THANK YOU!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! It is very squishy and huggable. I love the soft leather because it conforms to whatever I put in the bag. It can look large or medium, depending what I am carrying. You ladies are the ones that got me away from my usual blacks and browns, sometimes blue or silver was about as colorful as I got. But after seeing all the pretty colors on here, I finally broke down and got this pink. Yall did me a favor! THANK YOU!



It's always nice when a bag can conform to your needs vs you conforming to it~

Color is a lot of fun! perhaps one day i will try some... need more bags first.


----------



## KCeboKing

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been carrying my fuchsia Tristan pretty much every day since I bought it. Taking her out again today. So perfect for my every day needs. I love the outer pocket on the back for my cell. Haven't missed a call yet! lol! That is my own chain strap I had to add because the original strap was way too long for me. Otherwise this bag is perfect! I just love the leather! Find myself hugging it! lol! Nothing like that new leather smell.I have really grown attached to this bag. I am planning to get the black and silver as well. Is an awesome bag!  Have a great MK day!



Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

KCeboKing said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous!


Thank you! I get so many compliments every time I take it out. We had a charity benefit last weekend and I had it sitting in the edge of a table full of prizes. This one friend of mine got her number called and she ran right up to the table and grabbed my bag! lol! I had to chase her! it was so funny. She goes crazy over it every time I see her! I do the same thing when my girlfriend wears her silver mesh MK Frankie bag. I can't keep my hands off of it! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> It's always nice when a bag can conform to your needs vs you conforming to it~
> 
> Color is a lot of fun! perhaps one day i will try some... need more bags first.


Yes, this is the first time I broke away from my usual black and brown. It's been fun! I don't regret it and I am sure you won't either. Hard to break old habits sometimes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl. 

View attachment 3003000


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl.
> 
> View attachment 3003000


Pretty color! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl.
> 
> View attachment 3003000



so pretty! love the polka dot wallet! compliments so nicely.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl.
> 
> View attachment 3003000




Love the wallet with your Sutton!


----------



## Hannahhcz

Large hamilton in black with gold hardware. Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl.
> 
> View attachment 3003000


So pretty and I love the polka dot companion!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Pretty color! Have a great Thursday!


Thank you!  You have a great Thursday as well! 



HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! love the polka dot wallet! compliments so nicely.


Thank you!  I think now I need to find a wallet in Raspberry.  I love to contrast bag and wallet sometimes. 



paula3boys said:


> Love the wallet with your Sutton!


Thanks!  I thought the summer blue with the white dots was so fun. 



BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and I love the polka dot companion!!


Thanks! Me too!  I love how bright and fun both colors are.  So cheerful!


----------



## tflowers921

Packed up for tomorrow...jet set chain item tote


----------



## KCeboKing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! I get so many compliments every time I take it out. We had a charity benefit last weekend and I had it sitting in the edge of a table full of prizes. This one friend of mine got her number called and she ran right up to the table and grabbed my bag! lol! I had to chase her! it was so funny. She goes crazy over it every time I see her! I do the same thing when my girlfriend wears her silver mesh MK Frankie bag. I can't keep my hands off of it! lol!



Your welcome! Oh, I bet you do! It is amazing! Lol. That is funny about your friend! I'd probably be the same way! I know that color in person too, it is gorgeous. I saw another bag in that color I liked a while back.... Yours may be my new lust after bag.  I have 3 brand new ones sitting in my closet so I need to take a break for a bit haha.


----------



## CinthiaZ

KCeboKing said:


> Your welcome! Oh, I bet you do! It is amazing! Lol. That is funny about your friend! I'd probably be the same way! I know that color in person too, it is gorgeous. I saw another bag in that color I liked a while back.... Yours may be my new lust after bag.  I have 3 brand new ones sitting in my closet so I need to take a break for a bit haha.


There are so many gorgeous bags! I see them everywhere! I saw some at Ranch and Home today that blew me away! I am finding that bags are very addicting! Seems I can never get enough. Soon there will be a "Handbags Anonymous!' lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004024
> 
> Packed up for tomorrow...jet set chain item tote


That is SHARP!!  I love the chain straps and that lucious leather! Gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

CinthiaZ said:


> That is SHARP!!  I love the chain straps and that lucious leather! Gorgeous!




Thanks so much! It's my only pebbled mk & the leather is super nice  DH picked this out all by himself lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004024
> 
> Packed up for tomorrow...jet set chain item tote



very nice! looks soft, i love pebbled leathers.


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! looks soft, i love pebbled leathers.




It's super squishy! Thank you!


----------



## mrfcupcake

[emoji170] My beautiful large navy Selma with GHW [emoji170]


----------



## smileydimples

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3004481
> 
> 
> [emoji170] My beautiful large navy Selma with GHW [emoji170]



Love your picture, I would love some of that coffee pretty bag


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Medium Raspberry Sutton for Thursday. First outing for this pretty girl.
> 
> View attachment 3003000




Raspberry is stunning. Love this bag!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3004024
> 
> Packed up for tomorrow...jet set chain item tote




I just have the urge to touch this leather. Lol it looks perfect.



mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3004481
> 
> 
> [emoji170] My beautiful large navy Selma with GHW [emoji170]



Navy saffiano!! Ugh my weakness.. So classy. And now I'm hungry...


----------



## mrfcupcake

Thank you ladies, I love my navy Selma, I just don't know if one Selma is enough...


----------



## ubo22

mrfcupcake said:


> Thank you ladies, I love my navy Selma, I just don't know if one Selma is enough...


One Selma is not enough!  LOL.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3004481
> 
> 
> [emoji170] My beautiful large navy Selma with GHW [emoji170]



Pretty shot and all that looks yummy!


----------



## mrfcupcake

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty shot and all that looks yummy!




Its not all for me [emoji56] lol it's hard work planning travels


----------



## mrfcupcake

Got my trusty Hamilton Traveler today, love the smooth leather, it's so soft and squishy.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Out shopping with mum and Blush Selma today. Have found Blush ballet pumps!!


----------



## mrfcupcake

DiamondsForever said:


> Out shopping with mum and Blush Selma today. Have found Blush ballet pumps!!




Such a pretty colour, may I ask what size your Selma is?


----------



## Minkette

Electric Blue Jet Set Tote! Why have I not tried this bag sooner!?!? This is the multifunction tote with the zip top. It's perfect.


----------



## DiamondsForever

mrfcupcake said:


> Such a pretty colour, may I ask what size your Selma is?



Thank you its a medium. Love it, colour goes with everything.


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Jet Set Tote! Why have I not tried this bag sooner!?!? This is the multifunction tote with the zip top. It's perfect.


Love the color and that it has a zip top!


----------



## tflowers921

mrfcupcake said:


> Got my trusty Hamilton Traveler today, love the smooth leather, it's so soft and squishy.
> 
> View attachment 3005589




I love this bag!!!


----------



## TDW1982

Wearing black white striped pants with white duster sweater and rose gold jewelry /watch. So I think the watermelon Hamilton N/S tote will give me that splash of pinkish/coral color I need!


----------



## Pinkalicious

mrfcupcake said:


> Got my trusty Hamilton Traveler today, love the smooth leather, it's so soft and squishy.
> 
> View attachment 3005589



Ahhh I love this bag, especially cuz it has SHW...leather looks so nice and soft. I am inspired to wear my black colette some time soon now



DiamondsForever said:


> Out shopping with mum and Blush Selma today. Have found Blush ballet pumps!!



You look great DF!! I can't get enough of blush. I think you are right that everyone needs at minimum 2 blush bags..



Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Jet Set Tote! Why have I not tried this bag sooner!?!? This is the multifunction tote with the zip top. It's perfect.



stunning. electric blue quickly becoming one of my fave colors and i don't preferably like bright colors..this one is growing on me. also love totes!!



TDW1982 said:


> Wearing black white striped pants with white duster sweater and rose gold jewelry /watch. So I think the watermelon Hamilton N/S tote will give me that splash of pinkish/coral color I need!



would love to see a mod pic!!
Watermelon looks like deep pink here..purrtyyyy


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Jet Set Tote! Why have I not tried this bag sooner!?!? This is the multifunction tote with the zip top. It's perfect.




Love it!!! So glad you love electric blue! Is that good hardware? I thought you only loved silver??


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Love it!!! So glad you love electric blue! Is that good hardware? I thought you only loved silver??


I do love silver; however, I have come to terms with gold. Especially considering it is the primary color of MK hardware. I invested in a tri-color MK watch so I feel much less awkward when my bags have gold hardware. I swear... it is not a normal reaction but it drives me nuts when I have silver jewelry and glaring gold hardware on a bag. Now that I have experimented with mixing metals, I am becoming a bigger fan of the gold. Prefer silver, but it is not the end of the world if it is gold. I wish MK had more variety in bags with rose gold or even gunmetal hardware. A black Semla with rose gold hardware would be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carrying this lovely little bag today.
I always reach for this bag even though I have several new ones... [emoji7]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> You look great DF!! I can't get enough of blush. I think you are right that everyone needs at minimum 2 blush bags..



Aw thanks chick! I was casual today. Happily no denim transfer, 

I've brought Blush flats and they are super soft and pretty!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3006028
> 
> Carrying this lovely little bag today.
> I always reach for this bag even though I have several new ones... [emoji7]



Such a Cute little bag, perfect for summer  

It looks a bit like Blush on my phone!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Aw thanks chick! I was casual today. Happily no denim transfer,
> 
> 
> 
> I've brought Blush flats and they are super soft and pretty!!




Ahh please share them!! Love anything in blush [emoji175]


----------



## DiamondsForever

They are soooo comfy....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> They are soooo comfy....


They look like they match perfectly with blush!!! Congrats
They are so cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> They are soooo comfy....



These shoes are so cute.  Love the color and mini tassels.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TDW1982 said:


> Wearing black white striped pants with white duster sweater and rose gold jewelry /watch. So I think the watermelon Hamilton N/S tote will give me that splash of pinkish/coral color I need!



Classy looking! and adore the watermelon!



Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3006028
> 
> Carrying this lovely little bag today.
> I always reach for this bag even though I have several new ones... [emoji7]



so cute! is it in peanut?



DiamondsForever said:


> They are soooo comfy....



These are adorable! tassels compliment the style so well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Out shopping with mum and Blush Selma today. Have found Blush ballet pumps!!



so cute!



Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Jet Set Tote! Why have I not tried this bag sooner!?!? This is the multifunction tote with the zip top. It's perfect.



Fantastic color! totes are so handy...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> I do love silver; however, I have come to terms with gold. Especially considering it is the primary color of MK hardware. I invested in a tri-color MK watch so I feel much less awkward when my bags have gold hardware. I swear... it is not a normal reaction but it drives me nuts when I have silver jewelry and glaring gold hardware on a bag. Now that I have experimented with mixing metals, I am becoming a bigger fan of the gold. Prefer silver, but it is not the end of the world if it is gold. I wish MK had more variety in bags with rose gold or even gunmetal hardware. A black Semla with rose gold hardware would be gorgeous!!!!


I totally know where you are coming from. . I have not been able to get so many of the bags I want, because of insisting on silver hardware. Just like you, I mostly wear silver jewelry and the gold hardware,  just doesn't go with it. Mixing the sivler and gold in your jewelry, is somewhat of a good solution, but for me it takes from the raw beauty of pure silver and I am sure you know what I mean. I love the look of silver too much. At least on me, because of my coloring.  I love how beautiful gold can look on other people who have the right coloring for it, like my husband. He is Italian and he wears gold beautifully. I just don't have the right coloring for. If you can wear it well, by all means, go for it! Your choices will be much greater!


----------



## TDW1982

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3006028
> 
> Carrying this lovely little bag today.
> I always reach for this bag even though I have several new ones... [emoji7]



No wonder!  It's stunning!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! is it in peanut?



Yes! She's the peanut sister to your jet set xbody 



TDW1982 said:


> No wonder!  It's stunning!



This bag/color matches everything! Can't believe I even considered selling her before..what was I thinking lol


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> They are soooo comfy....


Pretty flats.  Great that they're comfortable and match your blush bags, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Selma for today. 
View attachment 3007044

View attachment 3007045


----------



## TnC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007044
> 
> View attachment 3007045



Cute outfit! The bag charm goes perfectly with your shirt


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TnC said:


> Cute outfit! The bag charm goes perfectly with your shirt




Thanks! I thought it was fun!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I thought it was fun!



Lovely way to brighten up the dark navy!! Pear is also so cute in small accessories


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> They look like they match perfectly with blush!!! Congrats
> They are so cute!





myluvofbags said:


> These shoes are so cute.  Love the color and mini tassels.





HesitantShopper said:


> Classy looking! and adore the watermelon!
> 
> 
> so cute! is it in peanut?
> 
> 
> 
> These are adorable! tassels compliment the style so well.





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic color! totes are so handy...





ubo22 said:


> Pretty flats.  Great that they're comfortable and match your blush bags, too.



Thanks girls 
My gorgeous mum helped me decide on the shoes. Love that shes high fashion at 63, shops me under the table :sunnies


----------



## angiecake

I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)


----------



## Pinkalicious

angiecake said:


> I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)



Gorgeous!! Love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely way to brighten up the dark navy!! Pear is also so cute in small accessories




Thanks! I totally agree about the small accessories in pear. I'm not sure I could do a bag in that color, but I do like the smalls.


----------



## ubo22

angiecake said:


> I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)


You've totally inspired me with that clutch option with this crossbody/messenger.  Love it!  I'm going to keep my eye out for this one in another color I've been looking for in a clutch.  Thank you!


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007044
> 
> View attachment 3007045




Dang cute with that pear wallet [emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007044
> 
> View attachment 3007045


That looks fantastic! Love all the navy and orange. The Denver BRONCOS would really love it! lol! You wouldn't happen to be a Broncos fan, would you? Looks great either way!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol! 

Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!



Looking good, Cinthia!!!! Good luck at the casino......


----------



## tdungey

I carried my Electric Blue E/W Hamilton with GHW! I love it!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> You've totally inspired me with that clutch option with this crossbody/messenger.  Love it!  I'm going to keep my eye out for this one in another color I've been looking for in a clutch.  Thank you!



Ubo22, what is the name of this crossbody? Looks so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!



Looking good! best of luck @ the Casino!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes! She's the peanut sister to your jet set xbody



awesome! such an adorable bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007044
> 
> View attachment 3007045



Really pretty! love the wallet too, it's pear, right?


----------



## HesitantShopper

angiecake said:


> I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)



Great shot! your hacked bag really compliments your outfit!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Ubo22, what is the name of this crossbody? Looks so cute!


It's the Jet Set Chain Crossbody bag (sometimes called the Jet Set Chain Messenger bag) in regular cow leather.  MK calls it Venus leather.  It's really large (roughly the same size as my Berkley clutch) so will hold a lot.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!



You look great with that fuchsia tristan! such a nice story about all of your girlfriends wearing MK bags!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

angiecake said:


> I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)


Darn cute! Love all your blues!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


Love you rockin' that pink, Lady!!!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


Have fun today at the casino with your fuschia Tristan!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Been in this girl all weekend...my Med Selma Messenger.. to a bbq today... movies and din the other night. I could totally see myself getting this size in another color (if it doesn't have grommets it's different enough,right? Lol). Such a great size when you don't need to carry a lot, but have enough space for essentials... and need something low maintenance. Oh and she got caught in rain 2 times today and all good!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Been in this girl all weekend...my Med Selma Messenger.. to a bbq today... movies and din the other night. I could totally see myself getting this size in another color (if it doesn't have grommets it's different enough,right? Lol). Such a great size when you don't need to carry a lot, but have enough space for essentials... and need something low maintenance. Oh and she got caught in rain 2 times today and all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007507



I'm with ya on that one. I think you need another one without grommets
My messenger is a life saver when I need to run around without carrying too much


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm with ya on that one. I think you need another one without grommets
> My messenger is a life saver when I need to run around without carrying too much


Haha I knew you could help with some enabling! lol. Now it has to be the right color and the right price lol. I love my Minis too, but they are better if you're out in a crowded place or have minimal place to set a bag down...a club..small dinner table...and don't need to bring much with you.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Haha I knew you could help with some enabling! lol. Now it has to be the right color and the right price lol. I love my Minis too, but they are better if you're out in a crowded place or have minimal place to set a bag down...a club..small dinner table...and don't need to bring much with you.



Ooh I know, the mini is SO cute. I don't need one..yet, but maybe one day haha

Macy's is having 20% off right now and you can use 8% cash back through e*bates (expiring tonight) - they have medium selma messenger in aquamarine, chili, electric blue (love!!), navy, pale blue, pale pink, peanut (my favorite cuz I have one!), and raspberry with SHW

They also have fuschia/SHW for $170 (and then you can take off the 20%!)

They also have studded versions in EB, PP, and Raspberry SHW for $248 if you are interested... are you looking for a bright color or another neutral?


----------



## tflowers921

I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!




Your Tristan looks great on you! I'm really loving my nickel Tristan.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Been in this girl all weekend...my Med Selma Messenger.. to a bbq today... movies and din the other night. I could totally see myself getting this size in another color (if it doesn't have grommets it's different enough,right? Lol). Such a great size when you don't need to carry a lot, but have enough space for essentials... and need something low maintenance. Oh and she got caught in rain 2 times today and all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007507



Cute! the saffiano leather is great for rain.. just runs right off.


----------



## bellevie0891

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3007596
> 
> I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton



 Gorgeous! Love the Luggage color


----------



## melbo

angiecake said:


> I already posted my hacked MK clutch, but here is me wearing it in the wild! (For those who don't know what the heck I'm talking about, I had hacked  this crossbody into a clutch)



Gorgeous outfit and the purse goes soo well with it!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!



Love it! Such a good bag for trip with friends! I got all my sisters/mom MK bags, and my friends have joined the MK bandwagon as well. We're such GOOD influences &#128518;.  Have fun and good luck!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> My messenger is a life saver when I need to run around without carrying too much



+1! My messenger has become indispensable. I don't know how I went so long without one :what::sly:


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3007596
> 
> I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton



Hamilton is gorgeous,  especially with all that hardware. Complements luggage so well &#128077;


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> +1! My messenger has become indispensable. I don't know how I went so long without one :what::sly:



IKR. It's my most used bag.....


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3007596
> 
> I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton


Gorgeous!


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3007596
> 
> I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton



Is this gold HW? Luggage looks so good on certain bags, especially hamilton, selma, and sutton 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tflowers921

Pinkalicious said:


> Is this gold HW? Luggage looks so good on certain bags, especially hamilton, selma, and sutton
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Agreed! It is gold, I usually prefer silver but the gold & luggage is lovely together. Luggage is a great alternative to black, I mostly wear black but this matches everything


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Looking good! best of luck @ the Casino!





Pinkalicious said:


> You look great with that fuchsia tristan! such a nice story about all of your girlfriends wearing MK bags!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love you rockin' that pink, Lady!!!





ubo22 said:


> Have fun today at the casino with your fuschia Tristan!





kerriberri76 said:


> Your Tristan looks great on you! I'm really loving my nickel Tristan.





melbo said:


> Love it! Such a good bag for trip with friends! I got all my sisters/mom MK bags, and my friends have joined the MK bandwagon as well. We're such GOOD influences &#65533;&#65533;.  Have fun and good luck!




Thanks Ladies! Just got back a little while ago.  I did have a ball! My Tristan was just perfect for this weekend rendezvous with the girls!  I am so fortunate to have such wonderful friends. None of us won anything, but we had a great time. They had a  band and we were dancing,  and pigging out on great food along with a couple of Margaritas! lol!. I love weekend outings with the girls! Hated for it to end. I was a little surprised though, that two of them showed up in their COACH bags! lol! They still looked great, however, but I will need to get them straight! lol! 
PS., we are saving up for a trip to Disney World next fall!


----------



## angiecake

ubo22 said:


> You've totally inspired me with that clutch option with this crossbody/messenger.  Love it!  I'm going to keep my eye out for this one in another color I've been looking for in a clutch.  Thank you!




Thank you for the compliments ladies! I love it when I can use a handbag multiple ways, sometimes unintended by the designer.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! Just got back a little while ago.  I did have a ball! My Tristan was just perfect for this weekend rendezvous with the girls!  I am so fortunate to have such wonderful friends. None of us won anything, but we had a great time. They had a  band and we were dancing,  and pigging out on great food along with a couple of Margaritas! lol!. I love weekend outings with the girls! Hated for it to end. I was a little surprised though, that two of them showed up in their COACH bags! lol! They still looked great, however, but I will need to get them straight! lol!
> PS., we are saving up for a trip to Disney World next fall!



Yeah so glad to hear you had a great time!! Coach not allowed ... You have to switch them .. Don't they know michael Kors is hotter than coach just look at your bag its a big bright pink lips&#128068;&#128068;&#128068;&#128068;
Ohhh Disneyland will be so much fun


----------



## CinthiaZ

angiecake said:


> Thank you for the compliments ladies! I love it when I can use a handbag multiple ways, sometimes unintended by the designer.


Yes, with a little imagination and creativity, you really can go past the original design. One thing that I do,  sometimes, is I will take the detachable strap and place it through my belt loops on my jeans, usually. Can be done with any pants that have belt loops. Then, I just clip the bag onto the ends and WALLA! You have a hands free bag / belt combo! Comes in real handy sometimes. I have mostly done this with my Coach bags. Haven't tried it with MK yet, but am pretty sure it can be done. It's much of a fashion statement but comes in handy for outdoor occasions, such as picnics, hiking, and Biking, etc.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Yeah so glad to hear you had a great time!! Coach not allowed ... You have to switch them .. Don't they know michael Kors is hotter than coach just look at your bag its a big bright pink lips&#55357;&#56388;&#55357;&#56388;&#55357;&#56388;&#55357;&#56388;
> Ohhh Disneyland will be so much fun


lol! It's true. Coach really is very outdated right now. It was THE bag to have in the 90s but not so much now. It is kind of sad really, because at one time, Coach was so well made. I still think that in some areas, like the hardware and straps, they are better made than MK. You will never see the gold peeling off of Coach because they use real brass and nickle. Their straps are much better as well, especially how they are attached to the bags. I never had a problem with them, whereas my MK straps don't last near as long. HOWEVER, Coach really never had as many gorgeous styles to choose from, like MK has.  My buds think that Coach bags are still all the rage and I don't have the heart to say anything! lol! They would all look gorgeous, carrying a paper bag, anyhow! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! It's true. Coach really is very outdated right now. It was THE bag to have in the 90s but not so much now. It is kind of sad really, because at one time, Coach was so well made. I still think that in some areas, like the hardware and straps, they are better made than MK. You will never see the gold peeling off of Coach because they use real brass and nickle. Their straps are much better as well, especially how they are attached to the bags. I never had a problem with them, whereas my MK straps don't last near as long. HOWEVER, Coach really never had as many gorgeous styles to choose from, like MK has.  My buds think that Coach bags are still all the rage and I don't have the heart to say anything! lol! They would all look gorgeous, carrying a paper bag, anyhow! lol![
> 
> Haha too cute carrying  a paper bag[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] what a beautiful friend you are... I have to say j use to love coach but had so many issues with them the leather scratched up so bad and I think it was called Sabrina .. That's was my favorite style but I got turned off seeing how bag they started to look and fade when is clean them . I don't even bother looking at them. I have a heart for my michael kors bags.. I had 2 kate spade bags that I sold because I knew I wanted more Kors.
> That's okay let them just love them , they will change their minds just keep showing off your georgeous bags they will get it [emoji6]
> My girls in the worship team all carry michael kors too well not always ... [emoji14] one time I took a pic of all three of them together here it is


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! It's true. Coach really is very outdated right now. It was THE bag to have in the 90s but not so much now. It is kind of sad really, because at one time, Coach was so well made. I still think that in some areas, like the hardware and straps, they are better made than MK. You will never see the gold peeling off of Coach because they use real brass and nickle. Their straps are much better as well, especially how they are attached to the bags. I never had a problem with them, whereas my MK straps don't last near as long. HOWEVER, Coach really never had as many gorgeous styles to choose from, like MK has.  My buds think that Coach bags are still all the rage and I don't have the heart to say anything! lol! They would all look gorgeous, carrying a paper bag, anyhow! lol!




I carry MK, Dooney, Brahmin, and Coach, switching out between all four. And as my member name indicates, I started out with mostly Coach, lol. 

I've heard the same theory about MK being outdated as well. I even saw a yahoo headline to that effect very recently. And I've heard the same about Coach. 

I've never been a fan of Coach signature bags or their outlet bags. I prefer their FP leather bags which have some amazing leather and bag styles. 

I'm also not a fan of some of their newer bag styles. That's where I've switched my attention to Brahmin, MK and Dooney. They have some lovely bags that I've added to my collection. 

All that to say.... As long as we love what we carry, it's all good.  I love the variety of choices available.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3007596
> 
> I always end up back in my luggage Hamilton




Twins! Love this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my Fuchsia MK Tristan to the Casino today with the girls! We will all be sporting MK! I gave one to each of them and they always wear their bag when they see me! So sweet! lol! They have since bought their own and are now hooked, just like us! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!




Beautiful! Love the color and she looks great on you. Hope you had a fun day with the girls!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work today, my three day weekend is over. But this lovely lady will keep me company, along with the wallet I picked up at the outlet yesterday. 

View attachment 3008873


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, my three day weekend is over. But this lovely lady will keep me company, along with the wallet I picked up at the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3008873



Not usually a fan of MK monogram but always adore the white. Have a good day at work


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying this blue beauty today.... She's just a little smurf  with a tan


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Not usually a fan of MK monogram but always adore the white. Have a good day at work


 
Thanks!  You too!  I seem to be drawn more to the Navy/White monogram than any of the others.  But all of the MK mono patterns are subtle, which I like. I'm not a big fan of monogram or signature pattern usually, either. This is definitely an exception.


----------



## crystal-d

Apple today


----------



## BeachBagGal

crystal-d said:


> Apple today
> View attachment 3009093


I like the pink with Apple!


----------



## keishapie1973

crystal-d said:


> Apple today
> View attachment 3009093



I love Apple. I really wish I would have snagged a medium Selma when they went on sale last year.......


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, my three day weekend is over. But this lovely lady will keep me company, along with the wallet I picked up at the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3008873


Very nice matched set! Love the pom pom! Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Love the color and she looks great on you. Hope you had a fun day with the girls!


Thank you! We had a blast! I hated for it to end, we always have so much fun and cause quite a rukus, everywhere we go! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I carry MK, Dooney, Brahmin, and Coach, switching out between all four. And as my member name indicates, I started out with mostly Coach, lol.
> 
> I've heard the same theory about MK being outdated as well. I even saw a yahoo headline to that effect very recently. And I've heard the same about Coach.
> 
> I've never been a fan of Coach signature bags or their outlet bags. I prefer their FP leather bags which have some amazing leather and bag styles.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of some of their newer bag styles. That's where I've switched my attention to Brahmin, MK and Dooney. They have some lovely bags that I've added to my collection.
> 
> All that to say.... As long as we love what we carry, it's all good.  I love the variety of choices available.



Don't get me wrong, I STILL love my Coach bags, I am a big fan of their older GLOVE TANNED Leather bags, that made them famous, in the first place. I have an older Patricia Legacy bag that was made in the USA. The bag was brought back by popular demand and is still sold on their website. HOWEVER, there were a lot of complaints if you check the reviews, that they just are not made as well as the older ones . It seems since they have been outsourcing to manufacturing in China, they are just not the same quality as when they were made years ago, here in the United States. 

The most popular collection they sell now is the Coach POPPY Signature collection, and those bags are so poorly made, it is ridiculous! They are cute and stylish, but not holding up well, at all. Coach needs to get back to their quality Glove tanned leather bags, and if they do, there is no doubt, they will be number one again! There is NOTHING quite like, that glove tanned leather! 

And yes, I have read articles about MK taking a slide, but they are still selling like crazy, despite what these articles claim. I sell both Coach and MK on ebay and it takes me WAY longer to sell my Coach bags. I can hardly keep enough MK bags in stock to keep up with the demand!  So I am going by what I see is selling well on eBay, and eBay is a good indicator, since billions from all over the world, do shop there.  I see sellers practically giving away Coach bags on eBay. It is really sad, because they are selling 300.00 bags for 50.00! Now is a good time to buy Coach on eBay because you can get some unbelievable deals on them! They are practically GIVING them away! I refuse to give mine away!I still ask for fair market value, but have a very hard time getting it, when others are selling the same bag for half, of what I am asking. Coach really needs to DO something and SOON!


----------



## bagsncakes

CinthiaZ said:


> Don't get me wrong, I STILL love my Coach bags, I am a big fan of their older GLOVE TANNED Leather bags, that made them famous, in the first place. I have an older Patricia Legacy bag that was made in the USA. The bag was brought back by popular demand and is still sold on their website. HOWEVER, there were a lot of complaints if you check the reviews, that they just are not made as well as the older ones . It seems since they have been outsourcing to manufacturing in China, they are just not the same quality as when they were made years ago, here in the United States.
> 
> The most popular collection they sell now is the Coach POPPY Signature collection, and those bags are so poorly made, it is ridiculous! They are cute and stylish, but not holding up well, at all. Coach needs to get back to their quality Glove tanned leather bags, and if they do, there is no doubt, they will be number one again! There is NOTHING quite like, that glove tanned leather!
> 
> And yes, I have read articles about MK taking a slide, but they are still selling like crazy, despite what these articles claim. I sell both Coach and MK on ebay and it takes me WAY longer to sell my Coach bags. I can hardly keep enough MK bags in stock to keep up with the demand!  So I am going by what I see is selling well on eBay, and eBay is a good indicator, since billions from all over the world, do shop there.  I see sellers practically giving away Coach bags on eBay. It is really sad, because they are selling 300.00 bags for 50.00! Now is a good time to buy Coach on eBay because you can get some unbelievable deals on them! They are practically GIVING them away! I refuse to give mine away!I still ask for fair market value, but have a very hard time getting it, when others are selling the same bag for half, of what I am asking. Coach really needs to DO something and SOON!




I have bought a coach borough bag in floral print leather and I think is the quality is great on this one? What do u say?


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! Just got back a little while ago.  I did have a ball! My Tristan was just perfect for this weekend rendezvous with the girls!  I am so fortunate to have such wonderful friends. None of us won anything, but we had a great time. They had a  band and we were dancing,  and pigging out on great food along with a couple of Margaritas! lol!. I love weekend outings with the girls! Hated for it to end. I was a little surprised though, that two of them showed up in their COACH bags! lol! They still looked great, however, but I will need to get them straight! lol!
> PS., we are saving up for a trip to Disney World next fall!



Sounds like a fantastic time! and Coach bags? oops though some are definitely nice.



CinthiaZ said:


> lol! It's true. Coach really is very outdated right now. It was THE bag to have in the 90s but not so much now. It is kind of sad really, because at one time, Coach was so well made. I still think that in some areas, like the hardware and straps, they are better made than MK. You will never see the gold peeling off of Coach because they use real brass and nickle. Their straps are much better as well, especially how they are attached to the bags. I never had a problem with them, whereas my MK straps don't last near as long. HOWEVER, Coach really never had as many gorgeous styles to choose from, like MK has.  My buds think that Coach bags are still all the rage and I don't have the heart to say anything! lol! They would all look gorgeous, carrying a paper bag, anyhow! lol!



Some hardware by Coach is IM which is imitation metal i've had it discolor. Super disappointing. I love all the color MK does! he really provides so many choices in that regard.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crystal-d said:


> Apple today
> View attachment 3009093




What a great color combo! So pretty.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today, my three day weekend is over. But this lovely lady will keep me company, along with the wallet I picked up at the outlet yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3008873



Nice, love the poofball!



smileydimples said:


> Carrying this blue beauty today.... She's just a little smurf  with a tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009003
> View attachment 3009004
> View attachment 3009005
> View attachment 3009006



Great bag! love the liner on this style.



crystal-d said:


> Apple today
> View attachment 3009093



apple is a great green! and love the contents!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Don't get me wrong, I STILL love my Coach bags, I am a big fan of their older GLOVE TANNED Leather bags, that made them famous, in the first place. I have an older Patricia Legacy bag that was made in the USA. The bag was brought back by popular demand and is still sold on their website. HOWEVER, there were a lot of complaints if you check the reviews, that they just are not made as well as the older ones . It seems since they have been outsourcing to manufacturing in China, they are just not the same quality as when they were made years ago, here in the United States.
> 
> The most popular collection they sell now is the Coach POPPY Signature collection, and those bags are so poorly made, it is ridiculous! They are cute and stylish, but not holding up well, at all. Coach needs to get back to their quality Glove tanned leather bags, and if they do, there is no doubt, they will be number one again! There is NOTHING quite like, that glove tanned leather!
> 
> And yes, I have read articles about MK taking a slide, but they are still selling like crazy, despite what these articles claim. I sell both Coach and MK on ebay and it takes me WAY longer to sell my Coach bags. I can hardly keep enough MK bags in stock to keep up with the demand!  So I am going by what I see is selling well on eBay, and eBay is a good indicator, since billions from all over the world, do shop there.  I see sellers practically giving away Coach bags on eBay. It is really sad, because they are selling 300.00 bags for 50.00! Now is a good time to buy Coach on eBay because you can get some unbelievable deals on them! They are practically GIVING them away! I refuse to give mine away!I still ask for fair market value, but have a very hard time getting it, when others are selling the same bag for half, of what I am asking. Coach really needs to DO something and SOON!



I thought Poppy wasn't made anymore? i have a few pieces and so does my oldest daughter, they were fun pieces.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I thought Poppy wasn't made anymore? i have a few pieces and so does my oldest daughter, they were fun pieces.


They are the most popular Coach bags sold on eBay . the Poppy collection was  the last big trend before they took a dive. I haven't really kept up since then. Perhaps there is a newer collection I am not aware of?  There was one that had the two pockets on the front with snaps on them, I forget the style name, but I have two friends that both have one where the snaps have come off. I have a Kristen bag and the strap is cracking real bad. I just wish they would get back to their quality glove tanned leather. Their new leather is nothing like it used to be. I know they do still make some that are glove tanned, but they are very expensive anymore 
Did you know that is how Coach actually started? The originator went to a baseball glove refineries to see how they treat / tan their leather. He was amazed at how tough his baseball glove, was! After he found out, he bagan making handbags out of the ''glove tanned' leather, and the rest is history. It actually made him famous and Coach needs o get back to that. They have wandered too far from what made them popular in the first place.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> They are the most popular Coach bags sold on eBay . the Poppy collection was  the last big trend before they took a dive. I haven't really kept up since then. Perhaps there is a newer collection I am not aware of?  There was one that had the two pockets on the front with snaps on them, I forget the style name, but I have two friends that both have one where the snaps have come off. I have a Kristen bag and the strap is cracking real bad. I just wish they would get back to their quality glove tanned leather. Their new leather is nothing like it used to be. I know they do still make some that are glove tanned, but they are very expensive anymore
> Did you know that is how Coach actually started? The originator went to a baseball glove refineries to see how they treat / tan their leather. He was amazed at how tough his baseball glove, was! After he found out, he bagan making handbags out of the ''glove tanned' leather, and the rest is history. It actually made him famous and Coach needs o get back to that. They have wandered too far from what made them popular in the first place.




I only know poppy is a thing of the past and they have tried a few new things, some works some not so much.

I didn't know that about the glove and where it all began.. lol how odd a glove starts a purse brand.

Most of my Coach have been fine but that one i have with IM with faded feet ticked me off did so in under a months worth of wear, maybe i should speak with their CS.

My daughters both own Coach, my older girl who is actually into purses has quite a few of the newer ones.. though most are MFF... 

I missed all the old Coach, as i never bought them back then.. i don't even know how available they were in my country, i was into Roots which is my countries very popular leather brand(and causal wear) still handmade in Toronto.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like a fantastic time! and Coach bags? oops though some are definitely nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Some hardware by Coach is IM which is imitation metal i've had it discolor. Super disappointing. I love all the color MK does! he really provides so many choices in that regard.


Yes, I would imagine on their newer bags, they are not always using real brass and nickle, like they did at one time. Seems nothing is made like it once was. Such a shame. 

Yes, MK really does have a lot more to choose from. So many great styles too! Makes it hard to decide! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I would imagine on their newer bags, they are not always using real brass and nickle, like they did at one time. Seems nothing is made like it once was. Such a shame.
> 
> Yes, MK really does have a lot more to choose from. So many great styles too! Makes it hard to decide! lol!



Absolutely, sadly nothing is like it once was these days, despite us paying more for it.

The color range was what drew me into MK... i like choice especially when i am paying for premium bags.


----------



## bellevie0891

Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]




Yay!! Is this your first jet set? I remember you were wanting one. Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice matched set! Love the pom pom! Sweet!


 Thanks!  I don't usually go for matching bag and wallet - I prefer to go with contrasting colors.  But for some reason I really like the navy/white logo.




CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! We had a blast! I hated for it to end, we always have so much fun and cause quite a rukus, everywhere we go! lol!


Sounds like a fun weekend - those are the best!



CinthiaZ said:


> Don't get me wrong, I STILL love my Coach bags, I am a big fan of their older GLOVE TANNED Leather bags, that made them famous, in the first place. I have an older Patricia Legacy bag that was made in the USA. The bag was brought back by popular demand and is still sold on their website. HOWEVER, there were a lot of complaints if you check the reviews, that they just are not made as well as the older ones . It seems since they have been outsourcing to manufacturing in China, they are just not the same quality as when they were made years ago, here in the United States.
> 
> The most popular collection they sell now is the Coach POPPY Signature collection, and those bags are so poorly made, it is ridiculous! They are cute and stylish, but not holding up well, at all. Coach needs to get back to their quality Glove tanned leather bags, and if they do, there is no doubt, they will be number one again! There is NOTHING quite like, that glove tanned leather!
> 
> And yes, I have read articles about MK taking a slide, but they are still selling like crazy, despite what these articles claim. I sell both Coach and MK on ebay and it takes me WAY longer to sell my Coach bags. I can hardly keep enough MK bags in stock to keep up with the demand!  So I am going by what I see is selling well on eBay, and eBay is a good indicator, since billions from all over the world, do shop there.  I see sellers practically giving away Coach bags on eBay. It is really sad, because they are selling 300.00 bags for 50.00! Now is a good time to buy Coach on eBay because you can get some unbelievable deals on them! They are practically GIVING them away! I refuse to give mine away!I still ask for fair market value, but have a very hard time getting it, when others are selling the same bag for half, of what I am asking. Coach really needs to DO something and SOON!




I have heard that about some of the bags Coach re-introduced - that the leather and quality was not the same.  I've got some of the Legacy leather bags (Candace, Molly) and the leather is wonderful.  I also have some of the Madison line (Phoebe, Sophia) and I really like those as well. 


I have an intense dislike for Coach siggy bags, mostly because that's what a lot of women/girls think is the ultimate in Coach bags, and they are everywhere.  And I dislike the MFF bags at the outlet - with the exception of one or two new bags introduced this year to the outlet.  The leather and details on the Mickie bags is actually quite nice.


It's hard to understand the direction Coach is going.  Removing successful bag lines and introducing others that are not very popular.  But oh well, I'll just move on to other brands to get what I want in a bag.  Which is how I ended up exploring MK, Dooney and Brahmin.  I love having that choice. 


One thing I have noticed about MK bags is the wide variety of colors, and the saturation and intensity of some of the colors is amazing.  I love that.  I think that's what drew me to MK to begin with, and one of the reason I continue to buy more MK bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]


 Ahhhhhhhh, twins!!  Seeing yours reminds how pretty this color is.  Mine needs to come out and play soon, too!


----------



## TnC

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]


 
Very pretty bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]




Very pretty!!! I love the color peanut.....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]


Such a pretty bag in that color!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay!! Is this your first jet set? I remember you were wanting one. Love it!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, twins!!  Seeing yours reminds how pretty this color is.  Mine needs to come out and play soon, too!







TnC said:


> Very pretty bag!







keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! I love the color peanut.....[emoji3]







ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty bag in that color!




Thanks ladies! 

It is my first [emoji4] I originally wanted one in Dark Dune or Aqua awhile back but when I seen this one on clearance I decided to order it. Glad I did!  Fits all my stuff perfectly and super comfy to carry.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have heard that about some of the bags Coach re-introduced - that the leather and quality was not the same.  I've got some of the Legacy leather bags (Candace, Molly) and the leather is wonderful.  I also have some of the Madison line (Phoebe, Sophia) and I really like those as well.
> 
> 
> I have an intense dislike for Coach siggy bags, mostly because that's what a lot of women/girls think is the ultimate in Coach bags, and they are everywhere. * And I dislike the MFF bags at the outlet - with the exception of one or two new bags introduced this year to the outlet.  The leather and details on the Mickie bags is actually quite nice.
> *
> 
> It's hard to understand the direction Coach is going.  Removing successful bag lines and introducing others that are not very popular.  But oh well, I'll just move on to other brands to get what I want in a bag.  Which is how I ended up exploring MK, Dooney and Brahmin.  I love having that choice.
> 
> 
> One thing I have noticed about MK bags is the wide variety of colors, and the saturation and intensity of some of the colors is amazing.  I love that.  I think that's what drew me to MK to begin with, and one of the reason I continue to buy more MK bags.



I have one of those it is well made, i just don't ever use it lol I agree though, the color MK does is so refreshing! that is something i love about longchamp too are color choices, i really enjoy having the options.


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellevie0891 said:


> Carrying Peanut Jet Set today for the first time [emoji169]



Very nice! i have a JS x-body in peanut love this color, so versatile.


----------



## tflowers921

Love my pearl grey [emoji13]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]



Nice, just adore that peal grey!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday. 
View attachment 3010739


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, just adore that peal grey!




Thank you! I think it's my favorite MK color


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday.
> View attachment 3010739




Gorgeous


----------



## bellevie0891

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]




Pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]


Love Pearl Grey AND you nails!! Great combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday.
> View attachment 3010739


Love that color!!!


----------



## tflowers921

BeachBagGal said:


> Love Pearl Grey AND you nails!! Great combo!







bellevie0891 said:


> Pretty!!




Thank you! 
The nails are Essie petal pushers, I love all things grey!


----------



## TnC

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]


 
So beautiful! My pearl grey Selma that I exchanged should be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## tflowers921

TnC said:


> So beautiful! My pearl grey Selma that I exchanged should be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait!




Congrats  it's really such a great color, I want every model in pearl grey


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Gorgeous




Thanks! I love this color too. I just wish I had gotten another bag in this color, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!!!




Thanks me too!  One of the things I love about MK bags is the colors and how rich and saturated they are.


----------



## 2 stars

Dark dune e/w hamilton


----------



## myluvofbags

Miranda in sky blue


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Dark dune e/w hamilton


I love this style and color together!  




myluvofbags said:


> Miranda in sky blue


Gorgeous Miranda, as always.


----------



## Pinkalicious

2 stars said:


> Dark dune e/w hamilton




Love this!! I don't see dd hamiltons often, so pretty



myluvofbags said:


> Miranda in sky blue




This color combo[emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

2 stars said:


> Dark dune e/w hamilton


Beautiful!  This is another color I would love to add to my collection one day.
She looks great on you. 



myluvofbags said:


> Miranda in sky blue


So pretty!  I love the charm too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> I have one of those it is well made, i just don't ever use it lol I agree though, the color MK does is so refreshing! that is something i love about longchamp too are color choices, i really enjoy having the options.


 
I picked up the Mickie in the Denim color - I really liked the metallic sheen to the leather along with the gunmetal hardware.  I don't usually care for any of the MFF bags at the outlet (I go to see if there are any FP deletes - which have become very rare at outlets these days), but I did like this one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]


 
Very pretty!  I love how you nail color looks with the Pearl Grey, too!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I picked up the Mickie in the Denim color - I really liked the metallic sheen to the leather along with the gunmetal hardware.  I don't usually care for any of the MFF bags at the outlet (I go to see if there are any FP deletes - which have become very rare at outlets these days), but I did like this one.




I don't like MFF but wish I had gotten that one as I did like it. I figured it would go to clearance so I waited and then it was gone


----------



## keishapie1973

2 stars said:


> Dark dune e/w hamilton



Very pretty!!!


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> I love this style and color together!



Me too! I'm so glad I snatched her up.



Pinkalicious said:


> Love this!! I don't see dd hamiltons often, so pretty



Thank you 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  This is another color I would love to add to my collection one day.
> She looks great on you.


 
Thank you 



keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thanks i'm so glad I snatched her up when I had the chance. Did you see Neiman Marcus has a couple bags in DD?


----------



## tflowers921

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  I love how you nail color looks with the Pearl Grey, too!




Thank you! I have a thing for grey [emoji6]


----------



## Pinkalicious

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010729
> 
> Love my pearl grey [emoji13]



so pretty! i want to paint my nails now..they look awful!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday.
> View attachment 3010739



love this color. thanks for sharing!


----------



## tflowers921

Pinkalicious said:


> so pretty! i want to paint my nails now..they look awful!
> 
> 
> 
> love this color. thanks for sharing!




Thanks! I'm kind of obsessed with doing my nails, I do them 2-3 times a week lol


----------



## Christa72720

Carrying one of my absolute faves today! The Julian


----------



## TnC

That reminds me, I gotta do my nails again. I love matching my toes with my bags and shoes. My hands are usually a nude color but sometimes I like matching them with my bags too haha.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> I don't like MFF but wish I had gotten that one as I did like it. I figured it would go to clearance so I waited and then it was gone


 
That's what happens to me a lot of times, so I'm learning to get something I want as soon as I see it on clearance or a good sale.


----------



## happy1908

I'm carrying this beauty today! [emoji7]


----------



## bellevie0891

2 stars said:


> Dark dune e/w hamilton




Bag twins! Looks great with your outfit [emoji41]


----------



## keishapie1973

happy1908 said:


> I'm carrying this beauty today! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011744



Very pretty!!!! What color is this?


----------



## happy1908

It's navy, but it does look really bright in the picture, right? I really love it. I wore a coral blouse today and it really popped against it!


----------



## paula3boys

happy1908 said:


> It's navy, but it does look really bright in the picture, right? I really love it. I wore a coral blouse today and it really popped against it!




I bet that was pretty!


----------



## happy1908

Thank you-the bag definitely made the outfit!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I picked up the Mickie in the Denim color - I really liked the metallic sheen to the leather along with the gunmetal hardware.  I don't usually care for any of the MFF bags at the outlet (I go to see if there are any FP deletes - which have become very rare at outlets these days), but I did like this one.



Yep, mine is the denim in the satchel style.. it's a nice bag just heavier than i choose and can carry these days.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

happy1908 said:


> I'm carrying this beauty today! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011744




Love Navy! I bet it looked gorgeous with the coral.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying one of my absolute faves today! The Julian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011490




Very pretty!


----------



## happy1908

Thanks-I initially didn't think the navy would be a 'summer bag' but I'm loving it!


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> Bag twins! Looks great with your outfit [emoji41]



Thanks.  

I'm waiting for your updated family pic


----------



## lenarmc

Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.


----------



## keishapie1973

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.




So pretty!!! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

My new medium Greenwich in navy.....[emoji7]


----------



## happy1908

Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.


 Very pretty!  Love the color.




keishapie1973 said:


> My new medium Greenwich in navy.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3012748
> 
> View attachment 3012749


 
Very nice!  Love the color - it's blue!


----------



## Minkette

keishapie1973 said:


> My new medium Greenwich in navy.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3012748
> 
> View attachment 3012749


You got one! 

Super cute!


----------



## Minkette

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.


Nice!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.



Great birthday gift.   Such a cheerful color.  Enjoy using it!


----------



## paula3boys

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.




You should post a pic with your matching wallet!


----------



## Scooch

Sigh.....still in the beauty! Just can't let go


----------



## happy1908

Beautiful color!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



So pretty! Loving the outfit too! Is your nails matching blush messenger?


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



Very pretty!!! Love the color.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

TnC said:


> So pretty! Loving the outfit too! Is your nails matching blush messenger?





keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Love the color.....



Aw thanks girls! 

Now you come to mention it my nails do tone with the Blush. Its like a rose gold coloured polish.


----------



## kerriberri76

I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day


----------



## kerriberri76

keishapie1973 said:


> My new medium Greenwich in navy.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3012748
> 
> View attachment 3012749




Oh! That's gorgeous! The Greenwich is such a pretty bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!


Looks cute with your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543


Looks great!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Sigh.....still in the beauty! Just can't let go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013008


I can see why!  She's beautiful!



DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!


So pretty!  She looks great on you -  have fun!



kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543


 
She looks great on you!  Very pretty!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543


That vanilla logo is so great for the summer.  Reminds me of LV damier azur which I love carrying in the summer.


----------



## melbo

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.



Love this bag! Super classy! Congrats and happy birthday &#127874;!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



Love that blush messenger! Perfect for shopping &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.


The more I see the Collette, the more I love it! Do any of them come with silver hardware?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Scooch said:


> Sigh.....still in the beauty! Just can't let go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013008


Such a pretty color! Looks beautiful with the silver hardware! NICE!


----------



## keishapie1973

kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543



I love it!!! Great summer bag and perfect with your outfit.....


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> The more I see the Collette, the more I love it! Do any of them come with silver hardware?




I haven't seen any so far


----------



## happy1908

Carrying my optic white large Cindy dome satchel today! [emoji177]


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Love that blush messenger! Perfect for shopping &#128516;



It was soo handy today!


----------



## keishapie1973

Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]


----------



## lenarmc

keishapie1973 said:


> My new medium Greenwich in navy.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3012748
> 
> View attachment 3012749



I wanted that bag in pink, but that navy is prettier.


----------



## keishapie1973

lenarmc said:


> I wanted that bag in pink, but that navy is prettier.




Thanks. I've been looking for a navy bag for a while. I loved the Greenwich then they went on sale, so it was destiny....[emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



Drool ... Congrats on the super cute bag love blush


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013848



Looks great on you !! Me either on size but I have fallen in love with this bag and how it carries


----------



## smileydimples

happy1908 said:


> Carrying my optic white large Cindy dome satchel today! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013808



Super cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

happy1908 said:


> Carrying my optic white large Cindy dome satchel today! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013808




So pretty and fresh!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013848




Pretty!  Looks great on you!


----------



## happy1908

Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Drool ... Congrats on the super cute bag love blush



Thanks hon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013848



This looks great on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

happy1908 said:


> Carrying my optic white large Cindy dome satchel today! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013808



Pretty! although i admit i am not daring enough to carry a white bag lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543



Looks great! 



Scooch said:


> Sigh.....still in the beauty! Just can't let go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013008



yeah, i can see why.. awesome color!



DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



super cute!



lenarmc said:


> Treated myself to a Colette for my birthday. It matches my MK wallet. Got at the boutique for 30% off.



Happy birthday!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Looks great on you !! Me either on size but I have fallen in love with this bag and how it carries





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Looks great on you!





HesitantShopper said:


> This looks great on you!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



Looks great on you!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



Such a pretty outfit! Love these colours together.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



This looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Christa72720

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



Dark Dune is my favorite MK color, hands down! Looks great&#128525;


----------



## Sarah03

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.




It looks great on you!  Dark Dune is very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.


 
Looks great on you!  Perfect with your outfit.


----------



## melbo

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



Love your look! You're NS Tote complements your outfit so well!


----------



## Muddzdirt

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great on you!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Muddzdirt

DiamondsForever said:


> Such a pretty outfit! Love these colours together.



Thank you!







melbo said:


> Love your look! You're NS Tote complements your outfit so well!




Thank you!






NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!  Perfect with your outfit.




Thank you!






Sarah03 said:


> It looks great on you!  Dark Dune is very pretty.






Thank you! Yes, I agree. Might be my favorire color now. Pearl Grey was my favorite for a long time.




Christa72720 said:


> Dark Dune is my favorite MK color, hands down! Looks great&#128525;






Thank you! Yes, I agree. Might be my favorire color now. Pearl Grey was my favorite for a long time.




HesitantShopper said:


> This looks wonderful on you!



Awe, thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.



that DD hammy makes your outfit! and i love the outfit already, you look cute!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger for me today. Off to London so fancy being hands free!



oooh DF loooove blush studded messenger!! totally diff than blush medium satchel! im obsessed with blush! i've been using my peanut messenger too, i need to use my avas as an alternative for xbody options but messenger is sooo convenient!



kerriberri76 said:


> I'm carrying my new Medium Grayson in Vanilla logo. I wasn't so sure about the logo at first but I really like it and I can carry it in the rain and not worry too much about it. PS..I also bought this is navy leather too. The outlet had them for $199 yesterday so I had to get both....right??  Here's my new beauty going out on this not so pretty, rainy day
> View attachment 3013543



so cute! love how it pairs with a casual outfit or you can dress it up!



happy1908 said:


> Carrying my optic white large Cindy dome satchel today! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013808



ahh white cindy!!
have you had any problems with stains or color transfer? i get a bit paranoid carrying my blossom cindy but love the style of it, so elegant



keishapie1973 said:


> Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013848



the size is perfect on you!! looking good


----------



## ubo22

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.


Love this one!  Bag twins!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Loving this bag. It's smaller than what I normally carry but I'm finding the size, perfect....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3013848


Very nice and looks great with your pink top!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> oooh DF loooove blush studded messenger!! totally diff than blush medium satchel! im obsessed with blush! i've been using my peanut messenger too, i need to use my avas as an alternative for xbody options but messenger is sooo convenient!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! love how it pairs with a casual outfit or you can dress it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ahh white cindy!!
> have you had any problems with stains or color transfer? i get a bit paranoid carrying my blossom cindy but love the style of it, so elegant
> 
> 
> 
> the size is perfect on you!! looking good







BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and looks great with your pink top!




Thank you!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Muddzdirt said:


> Used my North/South Dark Dune MK Hamilton yesterday. Such a nice, neutral color.


Pretty! Looks great on you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Black Nylon Gilmore crossbody. Carried around this weekend while out of town. Needed something low maintenance that would do well in the rain that I could dress up or down.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Black Nylon Gilmore crossbody. Carried around this weekend while out of town. Needed something low maintenance that would do well in the rain that I could dress up or down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016168


I absolutely love the Gilmore! I am wanting the larger leather Gilmore. Is a great looking design!


----------



## happy1908

Carried this jewel with me to work today!


----------



## CinthiaZ

happy1908 said:


> Carried this jewel with me to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016427


Pretty color!


----------



## happy1908

Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Mandarin sophie. This color always makes me smile


----------



## Pinkalicious

happy1908 said:


> Carried this jewel with me to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016427



whoa, absolutely exquisite combination! the gold hardware is making the red stand out so beautifully!!!!!!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mandarin sophie. This color always makes me smile



love sophie, cute charm


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pinkalicious said:


> whoa, absolutely exquisite combination! the gold hardware is making the red stand out so beautifully!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> love sophie, cute charm



Thanks! The charms and pom poms are just one of my bored-late night nutty ideas. I have a lot of craft "stuff" leftover from when my girls were little.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Electric Blue for today. Along with my Sapphire wallet. 
View attachment 3017039

View attachment 3017040

View attachment 3017041


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mandarin sophie. This color always makes me smile



great color! love the charms!


----------



## HesitantShopper

happy1908 said:


> Carried this jewel with me to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016427



very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3017062

Peanut Riley (medium) is riding shotgun. I love this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue for today. Along with my Sapphire wallet.
> View attachment 3017039
> 
> View attachment 3017040
> 
> View attachment 3017041




Gorgeous!!! This has inspired me to switch into my sapphire Sutton.....[emoji3]



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3017062
> 
> Peanut Riley (medium) is riding shotgun. I love this bag!




I love this bag. I would probably just sniff the leather all day. I can't wait until the new colors are released....[emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

happy1908 said:


> Carried this jewel with me to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016427


 
That is so pretty.  What is the color?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mandarin sophie. This color always makes me smile


 
Beautiful!  The charm is a nice pop against the Mandarin.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3017062
> 
> Peanut Riley (medium) is riding shotgun. I love this bag!


 
Ohhhh pretty!  The more pictures I see of the bag, the more I want one.


----------



## gorchess

Bag for the day Jet Set Logo Tote boyfriend bought this one. I can't wait until my Hamilton arrives..and the collection begins!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Black Nylon Gilmore crossbody. Carried around this weekend while out of town. Needed something low maintenance that would do well in the rain that I could dress up or down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016168



This is cute and so practical!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gorchess said:


> Bag for the day Jet Set Logo Tote boyfriend bought this one. I can't wait until my Hamilton arrives..and the collection begins!



Love the color combo on this with the dark and light browns/tans.


----------



## gorchess

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the color combo on this with the dark and light browns/tans.



Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> This is cute and so practical!


Thanks! I agree! I was even able to stuff a water bottle in there when I went to the movies. lol $5.00 for a water? Um, no thank you. I'll use that towards my next bag!


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag. I would probably just sniff the leather all day. I can't wait until the new colors are released....[emoji7]




Me either! I hope he releases it in a lot of new colors. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh pretty!  The more pictures I see of the bag, the more I want one.



Thank you!  I know you used to (maybe still do?) love the Phoebe- the leather on this bag is just as nice!  The interior is also roomy with plenty of pockets!  You really do need one


----------



## Pinkalicious

Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!



Yeah your using your little cutie!!!!


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!


Yay I'm glad you decided to keep it! LOVE this color - best pop of pink! I bet it looks even more gooorgeous in the sunlight!


----------



## keishapie1973

Inspired to carry my Sutton after seeing all the electric blue beauties posted....[emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!




Yay! You took the tag off finally


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> Inspired to carry my Sutton after seeing all the electric blue beauties posted....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017535



Gorgeous! You girls are killing me today with electric blue I MUST have one in my collection lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!



Love it!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!



Raspberry is a stunner!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!


 
Such a pretty color.  I'm glad you kept this one.




keishapie1973 said:


> Inspired to carry my Sutton after seeing all the electric blue beauties posted....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017535


 
I love that sapphire Sutton!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty color.  I'm glad you kept this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that sapphire Sutton!



Thank you!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574



Twinsies because that is what I am carrying today as well!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Inspired to carry my Sutton after seeing all the electric blue beauties posted....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017535



ahh, sooo pretty! im in love with sapphire and electric blue, love that everyone is bringing their blues out because i don't have any and i like seeing pictures

and miss raspberry ava says thanks for all the LOVE. so glad i kept her too. 
thanks keishapie for telling me to finally rip that tag off


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574



That's an awesome bag!  I love the Pearl Grey!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574



Wow, pearl gray is stunning. it looks very different in this pic than what i thought. it's not a dull boring gray, it's so pretty. looks great against that sbux drink..perfect for this hot weather!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome bag!  I love the Pearl Grey!



Thank you...me too especially the silver hardware and she has gotten lots of compliements 




Pinkalicious said:


> Wow, pearl gray is stunning. it looks very different in this pic than what i thought. it's not a dull boring gray, it's so pretty. looks great against that sbux drink..perfect for this hot weather!



It is very stunning and the purple pop inside I love.....I really love the greenwich bag both small and large..... I love pearl grey in the greenwich because it just adds something to it like it does with Navy too that extra shine and love the silver hardware on her. Thats why I had to get that drink cool this gal down 



paula3boys said:


> Twinsies because that is what I am carrying today as well!



Hi Twin..... Isn't she great!!! So happy we found her


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> ahh, sooo pretty! im in love with sapphire and electric blue, love that everyone is bringing their blues out because i don't have any and i like seeing pictures
> 
> and miss raspberry ava says thanks for all the LOVE. so glad i kept her too.
> thanks keishapie for telling me to finally rip that tag off



You're welcome......

Have you revealed your new baby yet??


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574


So pretty! LOVE Pearl Grey!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> You're welcome......
> 
> 
> 
> Have you revealed your new baby yet??




Heheh not yet! I just finished some studying and ran some errands, will work out then post some pics!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow, pearl gray is stunning. it looks very different in this pic than what i thought. it's not a dull boring gray, it's so pretty. looks great against that sbux drink..perfect for this hot weather!




Pearl grey is a great color! I have a large Selma in that color and it's such a pretty neutral. I was thinking of selling it when I got my grey birch phoebe but couldn't make myself do it. My phoebe pulls more taupe with certain colors so I feel like I'll use both bags. And I just feel extra sophisticated with my grey Selma


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574



so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3017426
> 
> Finally stopped using peanut Selma messenger with this little lady, miss raspberry Ava. She is a beauty and so easy to carry!!



This is so darn cute! such a fantastic summer color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Me either! I hope he releases it in a lot of new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I know you used to (maybe still do?) love the Phoebe- the leather on this bag is just as nice!  The interior is also roomy with plenty of pockets!  You really do need one




Oh really? Nice!  I still have my Phoebes. I switch between brands all the time.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Pearl grey is a great color! I have a large Selma in that color and it's such a pretty neutral. I was thinking of selling it when I got my grey birch phoebe but couldn't make myself do it. My phoebe pulls more taupe with certain colors so I feel like I'll use both bags. And I just feel extra sophisticated with my grey Selma




It really is!! So glad you kept pearl gray Selma! I think it is super diff from your phoebe


----------



## Bootlover07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh really? Nice!  I still have my Phoebes. I switch between brands all the time.




I remember seeing your bags on the phoebe forum LOL!!! I recently bought a small grey birch and it's a great bag! I'm still a die hard MK fan but the phoebe is a great bag to switch to when I need a break from my satchels.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Inspired to carry my Sutton after seeing all the electric blue beauties posted....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017535



This color is so vivid and vibrant!   I do not have a lot of blue bags, this color would be a great addition.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am carrying my MK Sloan bag today. I used it yesterday for the first time in a long time and forgot what a fantastic bag this is. It has FOUR outer pockets on it, which is a must have,  for me, and it is such a great, functional bag. It is not as 'pretty' as my fuchsia Tristan, but I am just loving how functional it is with all these great outer pockets. They are all beautifully lined with the MK signature lining. This is a very well made MK. Every stitch is perfect! Lovin it again!

MK SLOAN in Luggage


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I am carrying my MK Sloan bag today. I used it yesterday for the first time in a long time and forgot what a fantastic bag this is. It has FOUR outer pockets on it, which is a must have,  for me, and it is such a great, functional bag. It is not as 'pretty' as my fuchsia Tristan, but I am just loving how functional it is with all these great outer pockets. They are all beautifully lined with the MK signature lining. This is a very well made MK. Every stitch is perfect! Lovin it again!
> 
> MK SLOAN in Luggage



wow wow wow, look at the leather on this baby!!!! loving it especially in luggage. i just want to touch it through my screen


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> wow wow wow, look at the leather on this baby!!!! loving it especially in luggage. i just want to touch it through my screen


lol! Thanks! She is a honey! I just love how organized it keeps me. So many great compartments! It has TEN, compared to their usual 6. Lovin it. Haven't used it for a long time. Thanks again!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my large Pearl grey Greenwich today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017574


Very pretty.  To me the Pearl Grey is such an elegant color. Love it. 




Bootlover07 said:


> I remember seeing your bags on the phoebe forum LOL!!! I recently bought a small grey birch and it's a great bag! I'm still a die hard MK fan but the phoebe is a great bag to switch to when I need a break from my satchels.


Oh yeah, I remember posting those.  I don't hang out on the coach forum anymore, but I still have my coach bags.  A couple of my Phoebes have been re-homed with one of my sisters, but I have the rest.  I was late to the Phoebe club, but I do love that bag.  LOL. 



CinthiaZ said:


> I am carrying my MK Sloan bag today. I used it yesterday for the first time in a long time and forgot what a fantastic bag this is. It has FOUR outer pockets on it, which is a must have,  for me, and it is such a great, functional bag. It is not as 'pretty' as my fuchsia Tristan, but I am just loving how functional it is with all these great outer pockets. They are all beautifully lined with the MK signature lining. This is a very well made MK. Every stitch is perfect! Lovin it again!
> 
> MK SLOAN in Luggage


Very pretty!  Great pictures.   It's fun to fall in love all over again with a bag.  l


----------



## Bootlover07

Carrying my large sapphire sutton until school is out for the summer; I will switch into my sapphire jet set as soon as I'm off work, but the sutton is great for work. I just realized I look super short in this pic LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large sapphire sutton until school is out for the summer; I will switch into my sapphire jet set as soon as I'm off work, but the sutton is great for work. I just realized I look super short in this pic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019315


Love that Sapphire!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large sapphire sutton until school is out for the summer; I will switch into my sapphire jet set as soon as I'm off work, but the sutton is great for work. I just realized I look super short in this pic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019315



looks great on you!!! i love that everyone has sapphire or electric blue since i don't have a blue bag...definitely getting my daily dose of blue on here!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I am carrying my MK Sloan bag today. I used it yesterday for the first time in a long time and forgot what a fantastic bag this is. It has FOUR outer pockets on it, which is a must have,  for me, and it is such a great, functional bag. It is not as 'pretty' as my fuchsia Tristan, but I am just loving how functional it is with all these great outer pockets. They are all beautifully lined with the MK signature lining. This is a very well made MK. Every stitch is perfect! Lovin it again!
> 
> MK SLOAN in Luggage



this looks fantastic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large sapphire sutton until school is out for the summer; I will switch into my sapphire jet set as soon as I'm off work, but the sutton is great for work. I just realized I look super short in this pic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019315



Looks great on you! love that blue.. so vibrant.


----------



## tflowers921

One week later & still in my PG multifunction jet set...a new record for me!


----------



## Pinkalicious

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3019755
> 
> One week later & still in my PG multifunction jet set...a new record for me!



sooo pretty! looks iridescent. 
i know what you mean, using a bag for a week seems like a long time with all the bag options we all have  i want to wear them all at once!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large sapphire sutton until school is out for the summer; I will switch into my sapphire jet set as soon as I'm off work, but the sutton is great for work. I just realized I look super short in this pic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019315


 
I love everything about this picture.  Your outfit, shoes, and of course your sapphire Sutton.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3019755
> 
> One week later & still in my PG multifunction jet set...a new record for me!


 
Love PG - so classy and elegant.


----------



## tflowers921

Pinkalicious said:


> sooo pretty! looks iridescent.
> i know what you mean, using a bag for a week seems like a long time with all the bag options we all have  i want to wear them all at once!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love PG - so classy and elegant.




Thank you! I know this color looks so pretty in the sun! I rotate a lot bc I want to make sure all of my bags get use, but sometimes I just don't feel like changing! And I love this one.


----------



## tflowers921

Always with my favorite wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020123
> 
> Always with my favorite wallet




Love Houndstooth!!!!


----------



## tflowers921

BeachBagGal said:


> Love Houndstooth!!!!




Thanks! It's so fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet. 

View attachment 3020971


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3020971



What fun combos!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020123
> 
> Always with my favorite wallet



This is fun! great design.


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3020971




The wallet is so cute!  Oh my gosh.


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3020971




This wallet is super cute!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> this looks fantastic!


Thanks! I am taking it out on a 300 mile excursion this weekend, ( 600 mls. there and back) on our Harley Davidson motorcycle! I know it will work quite well because I can use it cross body and be hands free. If I need my phone to take a photo on the way, I can just grab it out of the outer pocket and snap the pic! I am quite sure I will be the only 'motorcycle mama', out of hundreds that will be there, that is wearing Michael Kors! lol! But they will all love it because of the fine leather, I am sure. I may start a new biker trend! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3020971




So cute! Perfect for a Friday [emoji3]


----------



## tory01

Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.


----------



## cdtracing

tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.



Welcome to the forum!  Bag Twins on the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton!


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying this Hot Stuff today 
Meet Miss Hottie


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> What fun combos!


Thanks!  I forget how much I love this bag until I carry it again. 



Sarah03 said:


> The wallet is so cute!  Oh my gosh.


Thanks!  This was a Dillards clearance buy from last year.




cny1941 said:


> This wallet is super cute!


Thanks!  I'm trying to use more of my smalls, including the MK wallets I've gotten on clearance at Dillards.



Pinkalicious said:


> So cute! Perfect for a Friday [emoji3]


Thanks!  That's what I was thinking, too!  Start the weekend off bright and cheerful.



tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.


Love Dark Dune!  Great first post!



smileydimples said:


> Carrying this Hot Stuff today
> Meet Miss Hottie


Gorgeous!  I keep looking at these bags and know eventually I'm going to end up with one, lol.


----------



## tory01

cdtracing said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Bag Twins on the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton!




Yaaaay, I've never actually met anyone with The exact same colour as me, I've seen almost every other colour...or maybe I'm the weird one that just doesn't notice. Have u met lots of people with this colour?


----------



## cdtracing

tory01 said:


> Yaaaay, I've never actually met anyone with The exact same colour as me, I've seen almost every other colour...or maybe I'm the weird one that just doesn't notice. Have u met lots of people with this colour?



Yes. Ubo has this bag as well.


----------



## ubo22

tory01 said:


> Yaaaay, I've never actually met anyone with The exact same colour as me, I've seen almost every other colour...or maybe I'm the weird one that just doesn't notice. Have u met lots of people with this colour?


 


cdtracing said:


> Yes. Ubo has this bag as well.


Me, me, me!  Triple bag twins!   This is such a beautiful bag.  I love my large dark dune n/s Hamilton tote!  Welcome to the Hamilton club!  :welcome2:


----------



## smileydimples

Gorgeous!  I keep looking at these bags and know eventually I'm going to end up with one, lol.[/QUOTE]

you need one in your life she smells so good, yes I am sniffed her alot today. And she is sooooo smooshy :weird:


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Me, me, me!  Triple bag twins!   This is such a beautiful bag.  I love my large dark dune n/s Hamilton tote!  Welcome to the Hamilton club!  :welcome2:



LOL We're bag triplets!!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Carrying this Hot Stuff today
> Meet Miss Hottie



That's smokin' hot!!


----------



## bellevie0891

tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.



Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Carrying this Hot Stuff today
> Meet Miss Hottie



Smoking hot! Love love Riley!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Carrying this Hot Stuff today
> Meet Miss Hottie



On fire there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.



Classy!


----------



## tory01

HesitantShopper said:


> Classy!







melbo said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thanks a lot. I love the colour too...can you believe my boyfriend picked that colour out all by himself. I've had the bag for almost a year and it still looks as good as the first day I got it.


----------



## melbo

tory01 said:


> Thanks a lot. I love the colour too...can you believe my boyfriend picked that colour out all by himself. I've had the bag for almost a year and it still looks as good as the first day I got it.



Wow! He's got great taste..or he's learnt from the best . Either way gotta give him props for paying attention &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## smileydimples

Went to San Francisco today and carried this frilly girl


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Went to San Francisco today and carried this frilly girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022885
> View attachment 3022886


What a fun girl! Looks good on you!


----------



## myluvofbags

tory01 said:


> View attachment 3021195
> View attachment 3021196
> View attachment 3021197
> 
> 
> Heeey guys, this is my first post...well then off I go to enjoy my Friday night.



Great neutral!   The gold just pops against this color.   Btw, welcome to the group!


----------



## smileydimples

Went back to carrying  Miss Hottie today and enjoying some strawberry lemonade


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Went back to carrying  Miss Hottie today and enjoying some strawberry lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023769
> View attachment 3023778



WHAT A LOOKER!  I just love Riley!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> WHAT A LOOKER!  I just love Riley!!!



Me too &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

tory01 said:


> Thanks a lot. I love the colour too...can you believe my boyfriend picked that colour out all by himself. I've had the bag for almost a year and it still looks as good as the first day I got it.



Good for him! wonderful choice.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Went back to carrying  Miss Hottie today and enjoying some strawberry lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023769
> View attachment 3023778



This looks great in the red!


----------



## tdungey

My Collette in Chili!!!


----------



## TnC

tdungey said:


> My Collette in Chili!!!



Perfect match they are gorgeous! Very sexy


----------



## myluvofbags

tdungey said:


> My Collette in Chili!!!



Holy smokes,  these are hotttttt!


----------



## smileydimples

tdungey said:


> My Collette in Chili!!!



Love it perfect match &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Went to San Francisco today and carried this frilly girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022885
> View attachment 3022886


 Very pretty!




smileydimples said:


> Went back to carrying  Miss Hottie today and enjoying some strawberry lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023769
> View attachment 3023778


What a great color.  Love it!



tdungey said:


> My Collette in Chili!!!


The more I see of this bag, the more I love it.  So pretty!


----------



## Hlopez707

Using this one today, love how it can fit all my junk in it


----------



## TnC

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3024954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this one today, love how it can fit all my junk in it



So pretty! What size is this?


----------



## Hlopez707

TnC said:


> So pretty! What size is this?




It's the large Hamilton


----------



## smileydimples

So happy to carry this beauty today I waited a long time for her 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 she is like a chocolate cake pop with pink inside


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> So happy to carry this beauty today I waited a long time for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027801
> View attachment 3027802
> View attachment 3027804
> View attachment 3027805
> View attachment 3027806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is like a chocolate cake pop with pink inside



Looks great!   The pop of pink is super pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Looks great!   The pop of pink is super pretty!



Thank you &#128149;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> So happy to carry this beauty today I waited a long time for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027801
> View attachment 3027802
> View attachment 3027804
> View attachment 3027805
> View attachment 3027806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is like a chocolate cake pop with pink inside



LOL cake pop! it is soo cute, really love the pink interior. so glad you got this one


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> LOL cake pop! it is soo cute, really love the pink interior. so glad you got this one



 thank you... Where's your purse ? Did it come I'm anxiously waiting for you to reveal  can't wait for you to get it &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128111;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> So happy to carry this beauty today I waited a long time for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027801
> View attachment 3027802
> View attachment 3027804
> View attachment 3027805
> View attachment 3027806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is like a chocolate cake pop with pink inside




 I switched into this same one this morning!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> I switched into this same one this morning!



Hi twin &#128091;&#128091;&#128091;&#128091;&#128091; &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LovingLV81

Decided to bring this little cutie out to play for a while ..[emoji2]


----------



## smileydimples

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3028705
> 
> 
> Decided to bring this little cutie out to play for a while ..[emoji2]



wow that super cute.......what a cutie  and the added key chain to it love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3028705
> 
> 
> Decided to bring this little cutie out to play for a while ..[emoji2]


Love the print! fun!


----------



## LovingLV81

smileydimples said:


> wow that super cute.......what a cutie  and the added key chain to it love it







BeachBagGal said:


> Love the print! fun!




Awe thank you both . I do find it a rather refreshing print [emoji6]


----------



## CoachMaven

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3019755
> 
> One week later & still in my PG multifunction jet set...a new record for me!



I own this bag in Palm and love it! Using it now actually!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had my new Riley ready for today, but it's raining, so Riley will have to wait for a drier day. 

But no worries! Fuschia Selma is happy to come out and play. 
View attachment 3029459


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3024954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this one today, love how it can fit all my junk in it


Cannot go wrong with a classic color. Beautiful! I was so tempted by the Aquamarine in this size yesterday. 



smileydimples said:


> So happy to carry this beauty today I waited a long time for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027801
> View attachment 3027802
> View attachment 3027804
> View attachment 3027805
> View attachment 3027806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is like a chocolate cake pop with pink inside


So pretty!  Love that contrasting pink - perfect!



LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3028705
> 
> 
> Decided to bring this little cutie out to play for a while ..[emoji2]


 What a fun bag for spring and summer.  Very pretty!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had my new Riley ready for today, but it's raining, so Riley will have to wait for a drier day.
> 
> But no worries! Fuschia Selma is happy to come out and play.
> View attachment 3029459


What a great color!  If I ever were to buy a pink bag, I'd definitely go with fuschia!


----------



## ubo22

I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.



Love &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had my new Riley ready for today, but it's raining, so Riley will have to wait for a drier day.
> 
> But no worries! Fuschia Selma is happy to come out and play.
> View attachment 3029459


Looks KICK with blue pom pom! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.


OMG! That is STUNNING! I always drool over these Mirandas! Maybe one day...when I become less of a slob! lol! Not sure when that is ever going to happen. I am so clumsy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.



oh my goodness that's one HOT bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.



Gorgeous!   Lol, I stare at mine too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.




This is so classy and unique. Love Miranda!! I don't blame you for wanting to stare at it, I would too!



CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.


I have almost bought this in the "cognac" color so may times! I love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.



Very nice miss CinthiaZ.   The silver against the black is beautiful!   You must be in love!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Love &#55357;&#56845; &#55357;&#56845; &#55357;&#56845;!


 
Thank you!



CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! That is STUNNING! I always drool over these Mirandas! Maybe one day...when I become less of a slob! lol! Not sure when that is ever going to happen. I am so clumsy!


 
I'm a bit of a slob sometimes, as well.  I'm always so careful when I carry my Mirandas, though.  



myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous!   Lol, I stare at mine too.


 
I love yours, too!



Pinkalicious said:


> This is so classy and unique. Love Miranda!! I don't blame you for wanting to stare at it, I would too!
> 
> Gorgeous!


 
 




keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.



  Love this bag, Ubo!!  She's definitely drool worthy!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.



That Naomi is a real Rock n Roll bag!!!  Love, love, love!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> oh my goodness that's one HOT bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! I am surprised anyone likes it! lol! I always have the weird bags I never see on here. I think I am the only one on this forum that has the Naomi bag...lol! 



Pinkalicious said:


> This is so classy and unique. Love Miranda!! I don't blame you for wanting to stare at it, I would too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





Christa72720 said:


> I have almost bought this in the "cognac" color so may times! I love it!


Thank you, yes the cognac / luggage color is gorgeous and has the gold hardware on it. This silver hardware took me over a year to find! Most of them come in black and gold..



myluvofbags said:


> Very nice miss CinthiaZ.   The silver against the black is beautiful!   You must be in love!


Thank you. I am in love! lol! It's probably my favorite MK that I own. I haven't used it for awhile and forgot how perfect it is for me.. It has two outer compartments as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That Naomi is a real Rock n Roll bag!!!  Love, love, love!


Thanks, cdtracing. This is that goat leather I was telling you about. Unbelievable! I forgot how much I love this bag. haven't used it in a long time. I am so lazy and hate changing out my bags, so I was using my Tristan for the past few months. Love her too, but this Naomi is special. Trying to find one with silver hardware took me almost a year. I was so ecstatic when I found it in silver I had to get it.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Love this bag, Ubo!!  She's definitely drool worthy!!


Thank you, cdtracing.  She's my soft leather summer tote.  So easy to carry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Med 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Selma Messenger. Love this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Pulled out my black goat hide NAOMI bag today. Forgot how great she is! Love all the compartments.


 
That is so pretty!  I love how the zipper trim gives it a bit of an edge.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> What a great color!  If I ever were to buy a pink bag, I'd definitely go with fuschia!


It really is such a cheerful color.  One of the things I love about MK bags is the color saturation.  So deep and intense.  



CinthiaZ said:


> Looks KICK with blue pom pom! Love it!


 
That's what I thought too.  I love to give certain bags a bit of color with the fuzzy pom fobs.  Such fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> I pulled out my colorblock Miranda last night for a dinner outing.    It's such a gorgeous bag that I had to keep it out afterwards just to stare at it.


 
So classic and pretty. Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton. 
View attachment 3031557

View attachment 3031558
View attachment 3031559


----------



## maddalena

All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.


----------



## PamK

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031557
> 
> View attachment 3031558
> View attachment 3031559




Very pretty - bag twins! It is my first Sutton, and I'm loving it! I got mine at TJ's, too. In the past year, I've got three great MK bags at TJ's at super prices. I think the key is checking often!


----------



## tflowers921

maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.




Your whole look is fabulous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.




Love! So fresh and pretty for spring and summer! Looks great on you. I


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So classic and pretty. Love it.


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031557
> 
> View attachment 3031558
> View attachment 3031559


 
Dark khaki looks so nice on that Sutton.  So classy!



maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.


That white jet set makes your entire outfit.  So pretty and well put together.


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so pretty!  I love how the zipper trim gives it a bit of an edge.


Yes, that is one of the things that is so great about MK. Here is another zipper tote I am selling that is so gorgeous, called the MOXLEY TOTE.! I wish I wasn't so insistent on silver hardware and I am so mad MK doesn't make this Moxley bag with silver zippers!! I love his zipper designs. Look how this one even has the zippers on the STRAPS! Is that cool or WHAT??  Uhg...if ONLY it came in silver! So frustrating! But at least I was able to find a silver Naomi, which was quite a chore. Us silver gals get gipped! lol!

YOUR SUTTON is GORGEOUS!!  I love those two zipper compartments!


----------



## myluvofbags

Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



:girlwhack:

THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL BAG!!! 
Can't wait to see your bowery too!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!


Caseys are really nice! Do they make any with silver hardware?


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



My jaw is on the floor. That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Med
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selma Messenger. Love this bag!



Very pretty!!! Love the grommets......


----------



## DiamondsForever

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



Wowwe...! Is this Raspberry? It's just gorgeous.


----------



## Bootlover07

Carrying my pearl grey Selma today. I love how this bag makes even jeans and flip flops look sophisticated!


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my large Susannah in vanilla. I love how soft the leather feels on this bag!


----------



## melbo

maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.



Love your whole look! You look amazing!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



Love your Casey... Drool worthy! Can't wait to see your new baby


----------



## melbo

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large Susannah in vanilla. I love how soft the leather feels on this bag!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

melbo said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks. I have the large Susannah tote in 3 colors....black, vanilla and claret. It's such a classy bag, holds a ton and such soft leather.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my pearl grey Selma today. I love how this bag makes even jeans and flip flops look sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031816




Really looks great


----------



## MDT

Carried my tile blue Selma for the second time today. I couldn't stop looking at the color. I'm glad I got home when I did because it started pouring down rain right after I walked in the door! I hate even getting a drop of water on my saffiano bags, especially a brand new one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.




Love the white with your black dress!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!




Sooo pretty! What color?


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty! What color?



Thanks,  Casey is fushia,  Bowery is black.


----------



## CoachMaven

my large travel Jet Set Tote in one if my all time favorite colors from MK, Palm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3032008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large travel Jet Set Tote in one if my all time favorite colors from MK, Palm.


Love Palm! I have a smaller crossbody in this color.


----------



## tdungey

maddalena said:


> All of your bags are great. This is my white Jet set.



I love this look!


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowwe...! Is this Raspberry? It's just gorgeous.



Thank you,  it's fuschia.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Caseys are really nice! Do they make any with silver hardware?



Unfortunately I have not seen one casey as of yet with silver hardware,  even on the lighter blues and I was just at the boutique looking as they had some on sale.


----------



## maddalena

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large Susannah in vanilla. I love how soft the leather feels on this bag!





melbo said:


> Love your whole look! You look amazing!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love the white with your black dress!



Thank you 




tdungey said:


> I love this look!



Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring


----------



## maddalena

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



Awesome bag, especially the colour


----------



## tdungey

maddalena said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring



I don't think its boring at all. But I love to wear black and white. Do you ever use red as your pop of color?


----------



## melbo

maddalena said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring



Love black and white! It's so sophisticated and stylish! If it was up to me, I would wear that every day!


----------



## smileydimples

Decided I had to carry my new Riley today [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I just love all the colors she has Gotta love Miss Snakey Riley


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Decided I had to carry my new Riley today [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I just love all the colors she has Gotta love Miss Snakey Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032589
> View attachment 3032591
> View attachment 3032594
> View attachment 3032596


Love miss snake Riley! She's edgy and stylish!


----------



## tflowers921

maddalena said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring




I do t think it's boring at all! I consider white a pop of color bc I wear a ton of black [emoji13] black & white is classic & elegant!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Love miss snake Riley! She's edgy and stylish!



Thank you me too...she is just something else I just love her


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



What size is this? I just love this bag!!!


----------



## lluuccka

maddalena said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring


Today I wore also black and white outfit!  what a coincidence!  but i wore not white but black bag


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my pearl grey Selma today. I love how this bag makes even jeans and flip flops look sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031816


 
The pearl grey Selma is a classic color on a classic bag.  Love this even with casual attire.  



Live It Up said:


> Carrying my large Susannah in vanilla. I love how soft the leather feels on this bag!


 
The Susannah looks so soft and luxurious. 



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3032008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large travel Jet Set Tote in one if my all time favorite colors from MK, Palm.


 
Palm is such a great color.  



maddalena said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring


 
That black and white looks great.  So sophisticated and not boring at all!  



smileydimples said:


> Decided I had to carry my new Riley today [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I just love all the colors she has Gotta love Miss Snakey Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032589
> View attachment 3032591
> View attachment 3032594
> View attachment 3032596


 
Great texture and colors on that Riley!  I love the browns.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!


Pretty in pink!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Luggage Hamilton, Pebbled leather, silver hw. 
View attachment 3033185

View attachment 3033187


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Luggage Hamilton, Pebbled leather, silver hw.
> View attachment 3033185
> 
> View attachment 3033187


Love!    Today was all about my large n/s dark dune saffiano Hamilton tote.  Don't you just love the large Hamilton totes?


----------



## Live It Up

smileydimples said:


> decided i had to carry my new riley today [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] i just love all the colors she has gotta love miss snakey riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032589
> View attachment 3032591
> View attachment 3032594
> View attachment 3032596


gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Luggage Hamilton, Pebbled leather, silver hw.
> View attachment 3033185
> 
> View attachment 3033187




Beautiful!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Heading out to pick up my new Bowery with my Casey!



this is one hot bag I love it


----------



## smileydimples

Live It Up said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## coivcte

I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that. 
But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apelila

She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue


----------



## CarmanSandiago

coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> 
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!




I really like this one with the studs 



Apelila said:


> She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue




Very nice! Love the blue


----------



## Pinkalicious

lluuccka said:


> Today I wore also black and white outfit!  what a coincidence!  but i wore not white but black bag



very nice!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Luggage Hamilton, Pebbled leather, silver hw.
> View attachment 3033185
> 
> View attachment 3033187



love the pebbled leather!



coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!



oh wow, i LOVE this bag! also the charms



Apelila said:


> She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue



small sutton is quickly growing on me, ever since i saw it in real life..love it in heritage blue!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!



It's adorable Coivcte!   I have been contemplating this size in the selma also.   Let us know how you like using it.  You've been Mia a while,  glad to have you back!


----------



## Apelila

Pinkalicious said:


> very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pebbled leather!
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow, i LOVE this bag! also the charms
> 
> 
> 
> small sutton is quickly growing on me, ever since i saw it in real life..love it in heritage blue!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you&#55357;&#56842; yes this is very roomy I can fit my whole essentials in this bag and not bulky at all. And for a smaller bag I need me some pops of color&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56475;


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> It's adorable Coivcte!   I have been contemplating this size in the selma also.   Let us know how you like using it.  You've been Mia a while,  glad to have you back!



myluvofbags, thank you so much!  Guess what, because of you, I added the Quilted Pink Miranda into my collection, I haven't had time to spray it with the protectant and so haven't used it yet. 

Yes I have been really busy with work and therefore haven't posted on here much but I have been reading the posts whenever I get a chance. I have also added Medium Ava in Blush and another Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry with Silver Stud in my collection over the last few months. 

The Medium Selma Messenger is very roomy for a small crossbody bag. It will be a bag that I use when I take my toddler to the park and when I go to see a client for work (I carry a briefcase for documents). I only put the essential inside, such as wallet, sunglasses, packet of tissue, keys, lip balm, concealer and a foldable shopping bag. Because I don't over pack it, it is so so light weight. 

You should get one in your favourite colour while the sales are on!!! Shopping in the USA is truly amazing!!!! We have no such luck here in Australia.


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!



Is this black and silver? It's is adorable! Love it! Can I ask where you ordered it from please? It's really beautiful.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> It's adorable Coivcte!   I have been contemplating this size in the selma also.   Let us know how you like using it.  You've been Mia a while,  glad to have you back!





DiamondsForever said:


> Is this black and silver? It's is adorable! Love it! Can I ask where you ordered it from please? It's really beautiful.



Thank you!!  Yes Black with Silver Studs, I couldn't stop looking at it myself..... 
I purchased it from Nordstrom during recent sale.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Is this black and silver? It's is adorable! Love it! Can I ask where you ordered it from please? It's really beautiful.



Haha I knew you would love it! I immediately thought of you since black and silverware is what you've been wanting..hopefully you can get one in the selma satchel style soon!


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Thank you!!  Yes Black with Silver Studs, I couldn't stop looking at it myself.....
> I purchased it from Nordstrom during recent sale.



Thanks for the tip Coivcte! Shall have a look at Nordstrom. Looks like its reached you in excellent condition.:okay:



Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I knew you would love it! I immediately thought of you since black and silverware is what you've been wanting..hopefully you can get one in the selma satchel style soon!



Lol you know my tastes so well  love Black and Silver. So rock n roll!


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the tip Coivcte! Shall have a look at Nordstrom. Looks like its reached you in excellent condition.:okay:
> 
> Both Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus package their items very well. However Nordstrom charges a fair bit for postage to Australia, whereas Neiman Marcus offer free DHL Express shipping for purchase over $100. For some reason Nordstrom's postage has increased this year. I remembered I paid less last year and had DHL Express but this year I had to pay more and had Economy Air which took weeks.


----------



## bagsncakes

coivcte said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip Coivcte! Shall have a look at Nordstrom. Looks like its reached you in excellent condition.:okay:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus package their items very well. However Nordstrom charges a fair bit for postage to Australia, whereas Neiman Marcus offer free DHL Express shipping for purchase over $100. For some reason Nordstrom's postage has increased this year. I remembered I paid less last year and had DHL Express but this year I had to pay more and had Economy Air which took weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus shipping is now free over $175 USD. It used to be 100. Saksfifthavenue still does free shipping to Australia over $100. Bloomingdales ka doing flat rate $15 shipping these days. Nordstrom and Macys charge a fair bit of shipping always.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondsForever

Mariamshah said:


> coivcte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus shipping is now free over $175 USD. It used to be 100. Saksfifthavenue still does free shipping to Australia over $100. Bloomingdales ka doing flat rate $15 shipping these days. Nordstrom and Macys charge a fair bit of shipping always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was just having a look and Neiman Marcus is now free over $175. I think you got a total bargain Coivcte! It's not even on NM site now.
Click to expand...


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!



I love this!!!! Beautiful and edgy......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3032008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large travel Jet Set Tote in one if my all time favorite colors from MK, Palm.


 Very pretty!  Such a fresh and fun color for summer.




maddalena said:


> Thank you
> Ready to work! Again white JS. Boring


 Not boring at all!  JS looks great on you - very put together and professional.




smileydimples said:


> Decided I had to carry my new Riley today [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I just love all the colors she has Gotta love Miss Snakey Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032589
> View attachment 3032591
> View attachment 3032594
> View attachment 3032596




Absolutely gorgeous!  Miss Snakey looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lluuccka said:


> Today I wore also black and white outfit!  what a coincidence!  but i wore not white but black bag


 Very pretty!  I love how you can see the pebbling on the leather in the picture.




coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!


Love Selma!  



Apelila said:


> She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue


Love that color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> Love!    Today was all about my large n/s dark dune saffiano Hamilton tote.  Don't you just love the large Hamilton totes?


 I was not a fan of the NS Hamilton at first, but now that I have both sizes, I find the larger size works out better for me.  I do seem to like the pebbled leather better than the saffiano on the NS. But the colors in the saffiano are just so gorgeous.




Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!! 



Pinkalicious said:


> very nice!!
> 
> *love the pebbled leather!*
> 
> oh wow, i LOVE this bag! also the charms
> 
> small sutton is quickly growing on me, ever since i saw it in real life..love it in heritage blue!


 
Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> myluvofbags, thank you so much!  Guess what, because of you, I added the Quilted Pink Miranda into my collection, I haven't had time to spray it with the protectant and so haven't used it yet.
> 
> Yes I have been really busy with work and therefore haven't posted on here much but I have been reading the posts whenever I get a chance. I have also added Medium Ava in Blush and another Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry with Silver Stud in my collection over the last few months.
> 
> The Medium Selma Messenger is very roomy for a small crossbody bag. It will be a bag that I use when I take my toddler to the park and when I go to see a client for work (I carry a briefcase for documents). I only put the essential inside, such as wallet, sunglasses, packet of tissue, keys, lip balm, concealer and a foldable shopping bag. Because I don't over pack it, it is so so light weight.
> 
> You should get one in your favourite colour while the sales are on!!! Shopping in the USA is truly amazing!!!! We have no such luck here in Australia.



Wow,  you have been busy!   Can't wait to see your beauties.   I am so glad you finally got the carnation miranda.   I'm sure you will love it.    I get compliments every time I use it.  How about your small Miranda,  I still have trouble with the straps occasionally twisting.   Wish the straps had swivel attachments.   Still a beauty though.  Yes, I just might have to add one of those adorable messangers to my collection!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I am a fan of the Medium Selma Satchel, I didn't think I can go any smaller than that.
> But the Sales were too tempting. So here is my first Medium Selma Messenger, I am in love!!!!!!!!


 
I love the black with silver studs/hardware!  



Apelila said:


> She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue


 
The small Sutton is so cute.  



coivcte said:


> myluvofbags, thank you so much!  Guess what, because of you, I added the Quilted Pink Miranda into my collection, I haven't had time to spray it with the protectant and so haven't used it yet.
> 
> Yes I have been really busy with work and therefore haven't posted on here much but I have been reading the posts whenever I get a chance. I have also added Medium Ava in Blush and another Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry with Silver Stud in my collection over the last few months.
> 
> The Medium Selma Messenger is very roomy for a small crossbody bag. It will be a bag that I use when I take my toddler to the park and when I go to see a client for work (I carry a briefcase for documents). I only put the essential inside, such as wallet, sunglasses, packet of tissue, keys, lip balm, concealer and a foldable shopping bag. Because I don't over pack it, it is so so light weight.
> 
> You should get one in your favourite colour while the sales are on!!! Shopping in the USA is truly amazing!!!! We have no such luck here in Australia.


 
Coivcte, you have so many new bags!  When are we going to see pics?  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was not a fan of the NS Hamilton at first, but now that I have both sizes, I find the larger size works out better for me.  I do seem to like the pebbled leather better than the saffiano on the NS. But the colors in the saffiano are just so gorgeous.


 
The large n/s Hamilton rocks!


----------



## gorchess

Apelila said:


> She is my BFF for the whole week now Small dressy sutton in heritage blue



So pretty!!! Can't wait to receive mine


----------



## Apelila

gorchess said:


> So pretty!!! Can't wait to receive mine


Thanks&#10084;&#65039; I was on defense at first about the Saffiano leather it's my first Saffiano but I think it's great bag and quality. She is been my work horse since the day I got her.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Hello my dressy sutton is out with me again


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Pale Blue Riley. 
View attachment 3034870

View attachment 3034871

View attachment 3034872


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872



I love this bag!!! I don't want to rush summer but I'm anxiously awaiting the new fall colors.....


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag!!! I don't want to rush summer but I'm anxiously awaiting the new fall colors.....



This


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag!!! I don't want to rush summer but I'm anxiously awaiting the new fall colors.....


 
Me too!  I'm trying to resist one of the other colors my local Dillards still has for 30% off.  They still had peanut, watermelon and chili.  I may go back by there on the weekend and get another color.  


I would love to see more colors in this bag too.  I can see this quickly becoming my favorite MK bag style.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Apelila said:


> Hello my dressy sutton is out with me again



Pretty!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872



Stunning color and leather. Looks great on you!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872




She looks great on you!!  I'm happy you finally get to carry the Riley!  Hope you love it!!


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872



Glad you were finally able to wear her Bag Twin  It such a great bag I hope you are able to get other colors!!!


----------



## Christa72720

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  I'm trying to resist one of the other colors my local Dillards still has for 30% off.  They still had peanut, watermelon and chili.  I may go back by there on the weekend and get another color.
> 
> 
> I would love to see more colors in this bag too.  I can see this quickly becoming my favorite MK bag style.



I would say without a doubt that the Riley is my favorite style of MK ever. At first I was hesitant about the strap placement, but after.carrying a Bedford that has them on the ends, it makes the bag collapse in  the middle. He really thought out the placement of the straps.  It is the perfect size and shape!


----------



## myluvofbags

Going out with peanut today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty!
> 
> *Stunning color and leather. Looks great on you!*


Thanks!  I absolutely love this bag. 




Sarah03 said:


> She looks great on you!!  I'm happy you finally get to carry the Riley!  Hope you love it!!


Thanks!  I do love it!  Now I want more colors!



smileydimples said:


> Glad you were finally able to wear her Bag Twin  It such a great bag I hope you are able to get other colors!!!


Thanks Bag Twin!!  I am definitely going to try and get more colors.  



Christa72720 said:


> I would say without a doubt that the Riley is my favorite style of MK ever. At first I was hesitant about the strap placement, but after.carrying a Bedford that has them on the ends, it makes the bag collapse in  the middle. He really thought out the placement of the straps.  It is the perfect size and shape!


I do love this bag style.  I'm not a fan of using the long strap on bags like this, but it sounds like it works out well for those that do use them.  I take the long strap off and keep it in the dust bag. Not just my MK bags, but all my bags.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with peanut today!




Gorgeous!!!![emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872


 
Just gorgeous NAC!!


----------



## TaterTots

Palm Green Medium JS Travel Tote today...


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with peanut today!




Freakin' beautiful!!! The Miranda in Peanut is just perfect in my opinion [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag!!! I don't want to rush summer but I'm anxiously awaiting the new fall colors.....


 
+1
Riley is tops! 



TaterTots said:


> Palm Green Medium JS Travel Tote today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035234


 
You've gotta love that palm green!  




bellevie0891 said:


> Freakin' beautiful!!! The Miranda in Peanut is just perfect in my opinion [emoji7]


 
+1


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with peanut today!



Gorgeous! Love all the accessories! I need to pull my Miranda out. I haven't used her yet besides that one time I wore her with yoga pants. Maybe this weekend for father's day


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Pale Blue Riley.
> View attachment 3034870
> 
> View attachment 3034871
> 
> View attachment 3034872



Love &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;! You look so fab! Love Riley!


----------



## TaterTots

ubo22 said:


> You've gotta love that palm green!


 
It's so vibrant!


----------



## happy1908

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

happy1908 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035275




Very pretty!!!! I need a money tree....[emoji38]


----------



## bellevie0891

happy1908 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035275




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## happy1908

Isn't a credit card a money tree?! Ha ha I know what you mean!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Going out with peanut today!




Oh my, got to get my jaw up off the floor. Peanut is beautiful especially in Miranda. 



TaterTots said:


> Palm Green Medium JS Travel Tote today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035234




Such a happy color!



happy1908 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035275




Pink!!! Makes me smile


----------



## keishapie1973

happy1908 said:


> Isn't a credit card a money tree?! Ha ha I know what you mean!



LOL!!! I've already utilized that particular tree.....


----------



## TDW1982

It's s dreary foggy day today. This beautiful Pear Hamilton sure helps brighten my day!!!


----------



## TaterTots

TDW1982 said:


> It's s dreary foggy day today. This beautiful Pear Hamilton sure helps brighten my day!!!




WOW!  Love that bright pop of color on your Hamilton! The Pear is just beautiful fun and summery!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous NAC!!


Thanks!!  I am crazy about this bag!



melbo said:


> Love &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;! You look so fab! Love Riley!


 
Thanks!!  Me too!  If I can, I'm going to get at least one more color.  If not, Pale Blue will get lots of love, lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm carrying this lovely lady. Fresh off the UPS truck....[emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Apelila said:


> Hello my dressy sutton is out with me again


What a cutie!  I love the pop of color with the fuzzy fob too. 



myluvofbags said:


> Going out with peanut today!


TDG gorgeous!




TaterTots said:


> Palm Green Medium JS Travel Tote today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035234


What a fun, fresh color for summertime!



happy1908 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035275


Love!  If that's Fuschia, then we are twins!



TDW1982 said:


> It's s dreary foggy day today. This beautiful Pear Hamilton sure helps brighten my day!!!


 I sure does!  The more I see bags in this color, the more I like it.  So far, I just have a zip around wallet in Pear.


----------



## Pinkalicious

TDW1982 said:


> It's s dreary foggy day today. This beautiful Pear Hamilton sure helps brighten my day!!!




So bright and fun!!



keishapie1973 said:


> I'm carrying this lovely lady. Fresh off the UPS truck....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036373




Keishapie this is gorgeous, is this pearl gray??


----------



## myluvofbags

Bought this ages ago and have never used it yet.   Still had the tags on it.  Lol!  I'll take it out for a spin today.   My medium hair calf selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> So bright and fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keishapie this is gorgeous, is this pearl gray??




No, we're twinsies!!! LOL It's the medium dark dune Selma....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Bought this ages ago and have never used it yet.   Still had the tags on it.  Lol!  I'll take it out for a spin today.   My medium hair calf selma.



Oh this is so fun!! I love the charm, where is it from?
Did you pick up your coach swagger yet? Can't wait to see that lovely lavendar..



keishapie1973 said:


> No, we're twinsies!!! LOL It's the medium dark dune Selma....[emoji3]



I knew it wasn't pearl gray but I couldn't figure it out haha, it's been awhile since I've used dark dune selma, but she's so perfect. Congrats! This was my first MK bag that started the addiction


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm carrying this lovely lady. Fresh off the UPS truck....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036373


So pretty!  Congrats!



myluvofbags said:


> Bought this ages ago and have never used it yet.   Still had the tags on it.  Lol!  I'll take it out for a spin today.   My medium hair calf selma.


Looking good!  Love the contrast with the fob.


----------



## Minkette

yesterday...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Selma to end the work week. 
View attachment 3037346

View attachment 3037347


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Bought this ages ago and have never used it yet.   Still had the tags on it.  Lol!  I'll take it out for a spin today.   My medium hair calf selma.



That bag is so hot!! Love bags that have something "different" to them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Minkette said:


> yesterday...


 
Gorgeous!  Is this the red?  Looks great with your top.


----------



## Minkette

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Is this the red?  Looks great with your top.



Its my mandarin Selma in the worst light ever. Lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Minkette said:


> Its my mandarin Selma in the worst light ever. Lol.


 
Ahhhh, mandarin.  Just as gorgeous.  Fun color!


----------



## Minkette

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ahhhh, mandarin.  Just as gorgeous.  Fun color!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3038003




Love dark dune!!!! How are you liking the medium size?


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Its my mandarin Selma in the worst light ever. Lol.




Love mandarin!!!! Were you as surprised as I was to see how versatile that color is? It's cute with so many outfits!


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Love mandarin!!!! Were you as surprised as I was to see how versatile that color is? It's cute with so many outfits!



Yes, it is quite versatile!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3038003




Cute fur ball!! A perfect match! And I love basketball, good luck to your daughter. I'm already having withdrawals now that NBA is over. But happy that my warriors won the title!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Love dark dune!!!! How are you liking the medium size?




I'm actually loving it. It fits all my things. I had to actually retrain my mind. Bigger isn't always better. LOL  Did you decide to keep the medium mandarin? It looked fantastic on you....[emoji3]


----------



## gorchess

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3038003



What color is this??! Dark dune or blush I love it


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm actually loving it. It fits all my things. I had to actually retrain my mind. Bigger isn't always better. LOL  Did you decide to keep the medium mandarin? It looked fantastic on you....[emoji3]




I think so, I got such a good deal on it and I love that it works crossbody. I'm having to retrain too!  The only thing I don't like is that the inner slip pockets are in a weird place so it's hard to put stuff in them but it's def not a deal breaker!


----------



## keishapie1973

gorchess said:


> What color is this??! Dark dune or blush I love it




Thank you!!! It's dark dune.[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> I think so, I got such a good deal on it and I love that it works crossbody. I'm having to retrain too!  The only thing I don't like is that the inner slip pockets are in a weird place so it's hard to put stuff in them but it's def not a deal breaker!




I've already gotten used to the slip pockets. I just lift the flap and insert my cell phone...[emoji6]


----------



## CatePNW

Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.


----------



## CatePNW

myluvofbags said:


> Bought this ages ago and have never used it yet.   Still had the tags on it.  Lol!  I'll take it out for a spin today.   My medium hair calf selma.



That summery charm looks great on the camo bag!  I almost bought that charm before too!


----------



## CatePNW

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm carrying this lovely lady. Fresh off the UPS truck....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3036373





Minkette said:


> yesterday...





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma to end the work week.
> View attachment 3037346
> 
> View attachment 3037347





keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3038003



LOVE all the Selmas!


----------



## Pinkalicious

CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038255
> View attachment 3038256



Gorgeous!!!! And I love the library


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma to end the work week.
> View attachment 3037346
> 
> View attachment 3037347


 
I need another Selma in a darker color...  this Navy is really calling my name.  Looks so classic.


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying her again today. She's the perfect size to accompany me to all my daughters basketball games today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3038003


 
She looks great!  And I totally get what your saying about size.  I hardly ever wear my Large Selma because of how much she weighs when I have her loaded up.  I'll be purchasing my next one in the Medium size as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038255
> View attachment 3038256



Love this bag, unfortunately I managed to only snap up the small crossbody(which i adore).  Also love your charm.   I have the same exact one.


----------



## keishapie1973

CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038255
> View attachment 3038256



I have this bag in black and I've recently decided that it's my favorite bag. Ive been taking it out the dustbag just to carry it around the house and smell it.  The leather is just amazing.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Cute fur ball!! A perfect match! And I love basketball, good luck to your daughter. I'm already having withdrawals now that NBA is over. But happy that my warriors won the title!





CatePNW said:


> LOVE all the Selmas!





TaterTots said:


> She looks great!  And I totally get what your saying about size.  I hardly ever wear my Large Selma because of how much she weighs when I have her loaded up.  I'll be purchasing my next one in the Medium size as well.



Thanks, Ladies.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I have this bag in black and I've recently decided that it's my favorite bag. Ive been taking it out the dustbag just to carry it around the house and smell it.  The leather is just amazing.....


I could totally get into the Traveler. It really is a sharp looking bag and the leather looks amazing. If I did get one, it would be the zip top version. I am hoping I can find it with silver hardware. I just wish it had an outer pocket on it. It really is a nice looking bag. Does the lock mess up the leather on the traveler like it does on the soft leather Hamiltons, or does it stay on sturdy?


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> I could totally get into the Traveler. It really is a sharp looking bag and the leather looks amazing. If I did get one, it would be the zip top version. I am hoping I can find it with silver hardware. I just wish it had an outer pocket on it. It really is a nice looking bag. Does the lock mess up the leather on the traveler like it does on the soft leather Hamiltons, or does it stay on sturdy?



It stays sturdy. The lock is smaller than the regular Hamilton's.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> It stays sturdy. The lock is smaller than the regular Hamilton's.


A smaller lock sounds even better! Hmmm. I may have to take the plunge!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
View attachment 3038813

View attachment 3038814


----------



## gorchess

CinthiaZ said:


> I could totally get into the Traveler. It really is a sharp looking bag and the leather looks amazing. If I did get one, it would be the zip top version. I am hoping I can find it with silver hardware. I just wish it had an outer pocket on it. It really is a nice looking bag. Does the lock mess up the leather on the traveler like it does on the soft leather Hamiltons, or does it stay on sturdy?



I read a macy review on the hamilton zip top that it has a outer pocket. I really like the zip version though I have not seen it in person.


----------



## TaterTots

Still rocking Ava...


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038255
> View attachment 3038256




Just a gorgeous bag!  Love the charm...


----------



## PamK

EB Hammie today!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3038813
> 
> View attachment 3038814




Excellent choice!  The Raspberry color is so vibrant.


----------



## TaterTots

PamK said:


> EB Hammie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038833




I'm really digging the Electric Blue!  Looks great!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3038813
> 
> View attachment 3038814


 


TaterTots said:


> Still rocking Ava...
> View attachment 3038832


 


PamK said:


> EB Hammie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038833


 
Love the raspberry, pearl grey, and electric blue!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> Still rocking Ava...
> View attachment 3038832



Georgeous!!! Love the silver hardware......


----------



## gratefulgirl

PamK said:


> EB Hammie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038833




Beautiful!


----------



## PamK

gratefulgirl said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks so much!


----------



## PamK

TaterTots said:


> I'm really digging the Electric Blue!  Looks great!




Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> Love the raspberry, pearl grey, and electric blue!




Thanks, Ubo! MK colors are all amazing, and too addictive!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> A smaller lock sounds even better! Hmmm. I may have to take the plunge!



This one doesn't have the outer pocket,  the one in saffiano leather has one but we know how much you love your soft leather.   Lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

TaterTots said:


> Still rocking Ava...
> View attachment 3038832



So elegant looking.


----------



## myluvofbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3038813
> 
> View attachment 3038814



Color is so pretty.   Makes me smile.


----------



## paula3boys

Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3038813
> 
> View attachment 3038814



Raspberry and silver is my favorite. Now I know why you exchanged fuschia Greenwich cuz I would also choose to wear raspberry sutton more haha 



TaterTots said:


> Still rocking Ava...
> View attachment 3038832




Beautiful.. I wore my small raspberry Ava for weeks too. It's a convenient bag and so adorable.



PamK said:


> EB Hammie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038833




Striking! You're inspiring me to wear my EB e/w Hamilton. The gold on EB is what drew me to it in the first place. Do you get a lot of compliments? When I did an exchange everyone was already commenting on the beautiful color



paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3039065
> 
> Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though




Beautiful blue. Really does remind me of summer and beaches, pools, and vacations


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

myluvofbags said:


> Color is so pretty.   Makes me smile.




Me too! Such a happy color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3039065
> 
> Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though




Love! Another happy color.


----------



## cny1941

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3039065
> 
> Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though




Love summer blue!


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Georgeous!!! Love the silver hardware......




The silver hardware is killer!  And thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

myluvofbags said:


> So elegant looking.




She's a very classy bag. Very feminine.


----------



## TaterTots

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3039065
> 
> Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though




Summer Blue looks great on the JS TZ.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful.. I wore my small raspberry Ava for weeks too. It's a convenient bag and so adorable




I was kind of worried about how she was a top flap bag on getting in and out of her in a hurry. But she is so easily opens and closes she really is the perfect little bag for shopping or going out to dinner.


----------



## TnC

TaterTots said:


> I was kind of worried about how she was a top flap bag on getting in and out of her in a hurry. But she is so easily opens and closes she really is the perfect little bag for shopping or going out to dinner.



That's good to hear! I was gonna ask you about the flap. I haven't used my Ava yet, hoping to get a replacement or at least an extra discount from L&T. I love your Pearl grey though! I have it in the Selma. Goes perfectly wearing it with white gold or platinum jewelry.


----------



## Sarah03

Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
View attachment 3040265


----------



## smileydimples

Still carrying miss snakey


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265




Gorgeous!


----------



## TnC

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265



Pretty! Love the charm too! Goes perfectly with pale blue Riley!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265



sooo pretty! one day i will get something in pale blue lol


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> sooo pretty! one day i will get something in pale blue lol



thank you!  You should definitely get a pale blue goodie. It's so pretty in person. 



TnC said:


> Pretty! Love the charm too! Goes perfectly with pale blue Riley!



Thank you!  I thought the charm matched pretty well, especially with the blue stones. 



cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3039065
> 
> Summer Blue with me at hair salon. Lighting isn't catching her perfect color though



Pretty color! perfect for summertime.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride.
> View attachment 3038813
> 
> View attachment 3038814



this is so cute in this color!



TaterTots said:


> Still rocking Ava...
> View attachment 3038832



Love it, completely! this is a great color for this style.



PamK said:


> EB Hammie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038833



Pretty blue!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> thank you!  You should definitely get a pale blue goodie. It's so pretty in person.



LOL oh i know i have seen it but the bag i got earlier this year was s/o in the pale blue... and at this point probably best to wait till next year.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL oh i know i have seen it but the bag i got earlier this year was s/o in the pale blue... and at this point probably best to wait till next year.




True. MK colors do seem to recycle each season. If I hadn't bought Riley in PB I probably would have ended up with a PB Selma.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265


So pretty! Love your charm too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying miss snakey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040280


WOW!! If THAT doesn't turn some heads, I don't know what will?? lol! STUNNING!  A real show stopper!


----------



## Sarah03

CinthiaZ said:


> So pretty! Love your charm too!




Thank you, CinthiaZ!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Traveling with my Peanut Hamilton today. &#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW!! If THAT doesn't turn some heads, I don't know what will?? lol! STUNNING!  A real show stopper!



Why Thank you my friend


----------



## Pinkalicious

Muddzdirt said:


> Traveling with my Peanut Hamilton today. [emoji4]




I love peanut! Looks so chic as a travel buddy, especially with the top part undone


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265




So gorgeous!  (and twins!!)



smileydimples said:


> Still carrying miss snakey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040280


 
Another gorgeous Riley!  Love it.  I saw both the large and small in this IRL over the weekend - so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Muddzdirt said:


> Traveling with my Peanut Hamilton today. &#128522;


 
Pretty!  Love your shoes, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> *this is so cute in this color!*
> 
> Love it, completely! this is a great color for this style.
> 
> Pretty blue!


 
Thanks!! This color just makes me happy.  I love it.


----------



## TaterTots

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Pale Blue Riley today!
> View attachment 3040265


 
So soft and gorgeous looking!  Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## TaterTots

TnC said:


> That's good to hear! I was gonna ask you about the flap. I haven't used my Ava yet, hoping to get a replacement or at least an extra discount from L&T. I love your Pearl grey though! I have it in the Selma. Goes perfectly wearing it with white gold or platinum jewelry.


 
Yes!  She's very easy to get in and out of.  I usually mix my metals with my jewelry but I must say that I love the silver hardware with the Pearl Grey.  I hope that L&T gives you an exchange or at least like you said extra discount,  because I must say that Ava is a great bag.


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying miss snakey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040280


 
This is one very sexy bag!  Love it!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TaterTots said:


> Yes!  She's very easy to get in and out of.  I usually mix my metals with my jewelry but I must say that I love the silver hardware with the Pearl Grey.  I hope that L&T gives you an exchange or at least like you said extra discount,  because I must say that Ava is a great bag.



I can't remember if I asked you before, but since you have the small ava like me do you find that it's hard to close the flap when you are wearing it? I have trouble with my small raspberry ava getting to close without fumbling with it so much lol sometimes i get frustrated and just let the flap stay open but it also bothers me. just wondering if it's an issue with anyone else or if it's just mine.


----------



## Scooch

My newest love!!! And my reason for a ban until fall!


----------



## keishapie1973

Scooch said:


> My newest love!!! And my reason for a ban until fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041308



Very nice and classic!!! Is it med or large?


----------



## Scooch

It's the large size which I prefer because it has more pockets inside than the medium one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> My newest love!!! And my reason for a ban until fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041308




Love! Congrats! Is this black or navy?


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! Congrats! Is this black or navy?




It's black


----------



## TnC

Scooch said:


> My newest love!!! And my reason for a ban until fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041308



Gorgeous and so classic! I love black and gold. Goes with everything.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> I can't remember if I asked you before, but since you have the small ava like me do you find that it's hard to close the flap when you are wearing it? I have trouble with my small raspberry ava getting to close without fumbling with it so much lol sometimes i get frustrated and just let the flap stay open but it also bothers me. just wondering if it's an issue with anyone else or if it's just mine.




I wore mine all day Saturday shopping and all I had to do for it to snap closed was drop the flap and take my hand and tilt the bottom of the bag up just a little and she would snap perfect every time. I really think she's going to be the perfect shopping bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Scooch said:


> My newest love!!! And my reason for a ban until fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041308




Very classic!  Looks great.


----------



## Sarah03

TaterTots said:


> So soft and gorgeous looking!  Can't wait for mine to arrive!



Thanks!  You got peanut, right?  It's a great color!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> So gorgeous!  (and twins!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous Riley!  Love it.  I saw both the large and small in this IRL over the weekend - so pretty!




Woo hoo!  Twins!!  [emoji3]


----------



## Janet85

Hi,  i'm new here. Today I have my MK Dillon black small with  me  and my jet set coin purse. I bought both last week and I totally love them both


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today I'm wearing my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Janet85 said:


> Hi,  i'm new here. Today I have my MK Dillon black small with  me  and my jet set coin purse. I bought both last week and I totally love them both



very nice! and i love the pop of color with the coin purse!



Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia!



lovely shot! what a beautiful background.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> True. MK colors do seem to recycle each season. If I hadn't bought Riley in PB I probably would have ended up with a PB Selma.



I do hope they bring it back, mind you i could be convinced to buy one on a fall sale to put away lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HesitantShopper said:


> lovely shot! what a beautiful background.



Thanks you! It's my house and garden in the background.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks you! It's my house and garden in the background.



Gorgeous, Norwegian Girl!


----------



## Janet85

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! and i love the pop of color with the coin purse!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely shot! what a beautiful background.




Thank you! I love it too, I just got the MK virus 2 weeks ago bought 3 handbags, 2 purses and 1 pair of ballerina's haha


----------



## B_girl_




----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia!


haha! I did the same shot awhile back with my pink Tristan in another thread. I decorate my bedroom with this! lol! Nice Jet Set!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3041877


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks you! It's my house and garden in the background.



Ah, well it is absolutely lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Janet85 said:


> Thank you! I love it too, I just got the MK virus 2 weeks ago bought 3 handbags, 2 purses and 1 pair of ballerina's haha



Running right out the gate! great choices again.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3041877


----------



## coivcte

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! looks comfy to use.



Oh it's you? I think I just replied to you over in the Pandora forum. Am I right!?


----------



## coivcte

Still this little guy! I usually change bag once a week but I don't feel like changing out of this one as it is so light weight and damn cute!


----------



## kerriberri76

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Fuchia!




I love the color of this bag...in fact, I  love everything about this picture.....looks like it came straight out of a magazine. Beautiful!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

kerriberri76 said:


> I love the color of this bag...in fact, I  love everything about this picture.....looks like it came straight out of a magazine. Beautiful!



You're so kind! Thank you very much!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! and i love the pop of color with the coin purse!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely shot! what a beautiful background.


Thank you! I love this bag, and use it almost daily. There's some ting about this color that just "is" summer, and I guess it is spesial to me as it was my very first MK tote.


----------



## Sassyjgm

I love the pop of pink my Selma gives.
instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## BeachBagGal

coivcte said:


> Still this little guy! I usually change bag once a week but I don't feel like changing out of this one as it is so light weight and damn cute!


Love your Messenger! Mini or Med?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sassyjgm said:


> I love the pop of pink my Selma gives.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic


Love that pop of color with your outfit! Looks goood!!


----------



## cny1941

coivcte said:


> Still this little guy! I usually change bag once a week but I don't feel like changing out of this one as it is so light weight and damn cute!




So cute! Love everything on this bag.


----------



## coivcte

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! looks comfy to use.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love your Messenger! Mini or Med?





cny1941 said:


> So cute! Love everything on this bag.



Thank you ladies! It's Medium Selma Messenger, loving it!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassyjgm said:


> I love the pop of pink my Selma gives.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic



Perfect pop of color for your outfit.....


----------



## kerriberri76

Took my Mandarin/Luggage Greenwich out for a spin today. I am so in love with this bag! Also...did anyone else bag have a funny smell to it when you first got it?...slightly skunky? Or is my bag defective?


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my Mandarin/Luggage Greenwich out for a spin today. I am so in love with this bag! Also...did anyone else bag have a funny smell to it when you first got it?...slightly skunky? Or is my bag defective?
> View attachment 3042066


 
Looks great!  I also wore my Mandarin Luggage Greenwich out this morning.  Such an amazing bag to wear.  The weight is perfect isn't it...  on the smell,  it's not defective at all.  Sometimes I've found that Leather can have a skunky smell to it when it's been dyed and or color added.  It will go away.


----------



## kerriberri76

TaterTots said:


> Looks great!  I also wore my Mandarin Luggage Greenwich out this morning.  Such an amazing bag to wear.  The weight is perfect isn't it...  on the smell,  it's not defective at all.  Sometimes I've found that Leather can have a skunky smell to it when it's been dyed and or color added.  It will go away.




Thanks! I loved carrying it today, it's not heavy at all. Nice to know the smell will go away..I kept getting a whiff wondering what it was, lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
Here she is hanging out at sbux with me


----------



## TnC

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166



Very pretty! Is she heavy? I love the look of it but I wish you could wear it crossbody.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166



Thats one preety girl!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

TnC said:


> Very pretty! Is she heavy? I love the look of it but I wish you could wear it crossbody.



It is a bit heavier than my other MKs like selma, but lighter than my coach swagger (which is over 2lbs!). It's my only bag that I can't wear crossbody and I thought it would be a problem but I just love it!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thats one preety girl!!!!



thank you! she's an eye catcher


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166



Gorgeous! I want &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my Mandarin/Luggage Greenwich out for a spin today. I am so in love with this bag! Also...did anyone else bag have a funny smell to it when you first got it?...slightly skunky? Or is my bag defective?
> View attachment 3042066


Nice pop of color!! Looks great!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166


Ooo that EB is gooorgeous!


----------



## kerriberri76

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice pop of color!! Looks great!!




Thank you!


----------



## kerriberri76

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166




Gorgeous! EB is such a pretty color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3041877




Lovely bag[emoji7] hopefully the smell goes away haha can you put something in there like a deodorizer?


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166




Gorgeous blue! Looks so pretty with GHW.


----------



## cny1941

Sassyjgm said:


> I love the pop of pink my Selma gives.
> 
> instagram: sassyteacherchic




Love pink too! Pretty!



kerriberri76 said:


> Took my Mandarin/Luggage Greenwich out for a spin today. I am so in love with this bag! Also...did anyone else bag have a funny smell to it when you first got it?...slightly skunky? Or is my bag defective?
> View attachment 3042066




Looks good on you and mandarin is such a pop!


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> Thanks! I loved carrying it today, it's not heavy at all. Nice to know the smell will go away..I kept getting a whiff wondering what it was, lol.




Yeah I've had it a few times and it airs right out.


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166




I've been eyeing the E/W Hamilton in EB. It looks so amazing with the gold hardware. I need to add an EW to my collection. I only own N/S Hamiltons so I could really use an EW.


----------



## br_t

Been carry my hot pink selma a lot!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW


----------



## TaterTots

_Lee said:


> Hamilton EW




Another great EW Hamilton.


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> Took my Mandarin/Luggage Greenwich out for a spin today. I am so in love with this bag! Also...did anyone else bag have a funny smell to it when you first got it?...slightly skunky? Or is my bag defective?
> View attachment 3042066



so cute on you!! great color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying EB Hamilton for the first time today and just adore her[emoji7]
> Here she is hanging out at sbux with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042166



Pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Still this little guy! I usually change bag once a week but I don't feel like changing out of this one as it is so light weight and damn cute!



cute! wuv the poofball. 



Sassyjgm said:


> I love the pop of pink my Selma gives.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic



Sharp! looks great on you.


----------



## gorchess

Ready for work and my birthday today with small sutton!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gorchess said:


> Ready for work and my birthday today with small sutton!



I love the small sutton! classic color for it too. Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful bags everyone! I'm mostly a lurker here, but I just got this beautiful Lily last weekend and I'm carrying her for the first time today. I love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share. 

Next on my list....I think I have to have a Sutton. [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

Wearing Miss Pale Blue today , so happy to have her back [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...


----------



## gorchess

HesitantShopper said:


> I love the small sutton! classic color for it too. Happy Birthday to you!



Thank you!


----------



## TaterTots

gorchess said:


> Ready for work and my birthday today with small sutton!


 
Love your Sutton!!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags everyone! I'm mostly a lurker here, but I just got this beautiful Lily last weekend and I'm carrying her for the first time today. I love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Next on my list....I think I have to have a Sutton. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3043220


 
Hi TB!!!  How have you been?  Lily looks gorgeous!  And you NEED to get a Sutton,  I just ordered mine in Blush this morning.


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Wearing Miss Pale Blue today , so happy to have her back [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043221
> View attachment 3043222
> View attachment 3043223


 
OMG smiley!!  Riley in Pale Blue is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## gorchess

TaterTots said:


> Love your Sutton!!  And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Pinkalicious

_Lee said:


> Hamilton EW



Oh my..is this a black leather hamilton with silver hardware? to die for!



gorchess said:


> Ready for work and my birthday today with small sutton!



Looking good...happy birthday!!  Hope you and sutton have a good day today!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags everyone! I'm mostly a lurker here, but I just got this beautiful Lily last weekend and I'm carrying her for the first time today. I love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Next on my list....I think I have to have a Sutton. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3043220



Wow, this is gorgeous! I love the hardware.
I do think you need a sutton, it's a classic bag. I finally just got a small one and it's perfect.



smileydimples said:


> Wearing Miss Pale Blue today , so happy to have her back [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043221
> View attachment 3043222
> View attachment 3043223



Riley queen! So glad you got this one back. Ever since you returned your first one you never stopped lusting after her. It was meant to be!


----------



## myluvofbags

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags everyone! I'm mostly a lurker here, but I just got this beautiful Lily last weekend and I'm carrying her for the first time today. I love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Next on my list....I think I have to have a Sutton. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3043220



Beautiful bag.   I have this in vanilla mono and although the chains are kinda heavy it sits on my shoulder nice and comfy.


----------



## TaterTots

Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...


----------



## rcanello

TaterTots said:


> Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...
> View attachment 3043325




Love love love the watermelon color


----------



## TaterTots

rcanello said:


> Love love love the watermelon color




Thanks so much ..


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...
> View attachment 3043325




Pretty! Watermelon is perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## Twoboyz

smileydimples said:


> Wearing Miss Pale Blue today , so happy to have her back [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043221
> View attachment 3043222
> View attachment 3043223




Beautiful bag! It looks so pretty with your yellow top. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...
> View attachment 3043325




That color is so juicy! Yum! [emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> Pretty! Watermelon is perfect for spring/summer.


 
Thanks! And yes it is,  I just love this color.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That color is so juicy! Yum! [emoji7]


 
Thanks TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Hi TB!!!  How have you been?  Lily looks gorgeous!  And you NEED to get a Sutton,  I just ordered mine in Blush this morning.




Hi TT! I've been good, and you? Thank you! I do really need a Sutton. I love the blush! I can't wait to see it. [emoji7]




			
				Pinkalicious



Wow said:
			
		

> Thanks Pink! I love the hardware so much, but the leather is yummy! I will probably break down and have a Sutton someday...just what color? I'm glad you're enjoying yours.
> 
> 
> 
> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag.   I have this in vanilla mono and although the chains are kinda heavy it sits on my shoulder nice and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mlofb! I was looking at the monogram ones first, but I already have the Serena in brown. I agree about the chains being heavy but the rest of the bag on the leather one is so light that overall it's a pretty light bag. The straps were sliding off my shoulder in the store, but now with weight in it I'm finding its not a problem at all. Enjoy yours [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Hi TT! I've been good, and you? Thank you! I do really need a Sutton. I love the blush! I can't wait to see it. [emoji7]


 
I've been doing great!  I should have her by Monday...  Blush is such an amazing color for sure!


----------



## smileydimples

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! It looks so pretty with your yellow top. [emoji4]



Thank you 



Pinkalicious said:


> Riley queen! So glad you got this one back. Ever since you returned your first one you never stopped lusting after her. It was meant to be!



Yes it was..... so happy I was able to find her  I just look at her and SMILE



TaterTots said:


> OMG smiley!!  Riley in Pale Blue is TO DIE FOR!



Isn't she  .I just keep looking at her


----------



## ScottyGal

TaterTots said:


> Another great EW Hamilton.



Thanks 







Pinkalicious said:


> Oh my..is this a black leather hamilton with silver hardware? to die for!



It is indeed - I realised I hadn't used it in a while so thought it was about time!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW again &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...
> View attachment 3043325



Love it! such a great summer color.



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags everyone! I'm mostly a lurker here, but I just got this beautiful Lily last weekend and I'm carrying her for the first time today. I love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Next on my list....I think I have to have a Sutton. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3043220



Nice! and yep, you "need" a Sutton lol


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! such a great summer color.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! and yep, you "need" a Sutton lol




Thanks HS! [emoji4]


----------



## Cavaliermum

TaterTots said:


> Rockin my Watermelon Selma today...
> View attachment 3043325



Beautiful colour, is this picture the true colour of watermelon, all the pictures I have seen of watermelon bags look completely different, either bright pink, coral pink, deep orange or a faded red


----------



## TaterTots

Wearing my JS Snap Pocket Tote today.. She's so easy...


----------



## TaterTots

Cavaliermum said:


> Beautiful colour, is this picture the true colour of watermelon, all the pictures I have seen of watermelon bags look completely different, either bright pink, coral pink, deep orange or a faded red




I would have to say it's pretty true to color by me looking at my Watermelon Selma and looking at the pic.


----------



## rcanello

My very first mk purchase came yesterday! And its everything I wanted it to be

I have already ordered two more bags from macy's, I'm so excited to get them


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Wearing my JS Snap Pocket Tote today.. She's so easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044216




Very cute tote. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

rcanello said:


> My very first mk purchase came yesterday! And its everything I wanted it to be
> 
> I have already ordered two more bags from macy's, I'm so excited to get them




Congrats!  This is how the addiction starts.... Lol! I can't wait to see your two new bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Hlopez707

been using my first Michael kors purse that I got I fell in love with it all over again [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> Wearing my JS Snap Pocket Tote today.. She's so easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044216




So cute!


----------



## ubo22

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3044483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using my first Michael kors purse that I got I fell in love with it all over again [emoji4]


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3044483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using my first Michael kors purse that I got I fell in love with it all over again [emoji4]




Beautiful! That always happens to me. I forget how much I loved them while they were away in their dust bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Hlopez707

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! That always happens to me. I forget how much I loved them while they were away in their dust bags. Enjoy!



Right! And I had stopped using it because I was worried about it getting ugly but I figured I didn't get it for it to sit in my closet lol


----------



## Hlopez707

ubo22 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> Wearing my JS Snap Pocket Tote today.. She's so easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044216



love the front pocket!



rcanello said:


> My very first mk purchase came yesterday! And its everything I wanted it to be
> 
> I have already ordered two more bags from macy's, I'm so excited to get them



that's how it all starts the SLG lol what bags did you order?



Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3044483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using my first Michael kors purse that I got I fell in love with it all over again [emoji4]



ah, nice.. fun to pull out the originals.


----------



## rcanello

HesitantShopper said:


> that's how it all starts the SLG lol what bags did you order?



I ordered the aquamarine large jetset crossbody, I love the shw

And a pale blue jet set travel top zip tote

I am so excited!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute tote. [emoji4]




Thanks TB!  She's the perfect grab and go!


----------



## TaterTots

Hlopez707 said:


> View attachment 3044483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using my first Michael kors purse that I got I fell in love with it all over again [emoji4]




Isn't it gorgeous!! I love the N/S Hamilton. You've inspired me to get mine out in soft leather Vanilla color for the weekend..


----------



## TaterTots

HesitantShopper said:


> love the front pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> that's how it all starts the SLG lol what bags did you order?
> 
> 
> 
> ah, nice.. fun to pull out the originals.




She's a great bag for running errands and that big front pocket really opens up for cell and receipts and even keys for that matter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> She's a great bag for running errands and that big front pocket really opens up for cell and receipts and even keys for that matter.



I bet i could seem myself jamming that puppy full lol


----------



## TaterTots

rcanello said:


> I ordered the aquamarine large jetset crossbody, I love the shw
> 
> And a pale blue jet set travel top zip tote
> 
> I am so excited!




Excellent choices rcanello!!  Can't wait to see them when they arrive. And I want to know all about the Large JS Crossbody because I've really been eyeing that bag.


----------



## TaterTots

HesitantShopper said:


> I bet i could seem myself jamming that puppy full lol




LOL! It's the go to pocket on that bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

A very wet (thank you UK weather!) Michael Kors Hamilton &#9786;


----------



## MKbaglover

Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!


----------



## MKbaglover

_Lee said:


> A very wet (thank you UK weather!) Michael Kors Hamilton &#9786;


Oh dear poor bag, it's now blazing sunshine here but we had a miserable morning!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120


Amazing color!  Your outfit sounds divine!


----------



## MKbaglover

ubo22 said:


> Amazing color!  Your outfit sounds divine!


Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120



Love this combo!  &#10084;


----------



## ScottyGal

MKbaglover said:


> Oh dear poor bag, it's now blazing sunshine here but we had a miserable morning!



It's warm here, but raining so heavy


----------



## TaterTots

_Lee said:


> A very wet (thank you UK weather!) Michael Kors Hamilton [emoji5]




It makes for a gorgeous pic with the metallic leather!


----------



## TaterTots

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120




Just gorgeous!  The entire outfit sounds terrific!


----------



## smileydimples

Still wearing miss pale blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## MKbaglover

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous!  The entire outfit sounds terrific!


Thank you, I hadn't planned on the two matching, I just tried it and realised they were perfect together- I bet if I had been trying to find shoes to match it would have taken forever!! I love it when things come together accidentally.


----------



## MKbaglover

_Lee said:


> Love this combo!  &#10084;


Thank you!


----------



## Minkette

Large Black Riley


----------



## TaterTots

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, I hadn't planned on the two matching, I just tried it and realised they were perfect together- I bet if I had been trying to find shoes to match it would have taken forever!! I love it when things come together accidentally.




They are THE perfect match!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Still wearing miss pale blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045203




Loving IT!!


----------



## TaterTots

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley




The Black with Gold is just amazing!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120


Oooo love that combo and that cutie Mini in that color!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120



This sounds like one hot outfit!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley


This looks great on a bright day, the black glistens!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Still wearing miss pale blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045203


Loving this bag!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Contemplating living dangerously and switching out medium Blush Selma for Blush Messenger this weekend. I haven't been giving this little bag much love lately!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Contemplating living dangerously and switching out medium Blush Selma for Blush Messenger this weekend. I haven't been giving this little bag much love lately!



I think you need to bring out blush messenger! The studs make the blush more exciting  Perfect for a weekend


----------



## Pinkalicious

_Lee said:


> A very wet (thank you UK weather!) Michael Kors Hamilton &#9786;



oh my goodness, i really like this bag..the black and silver and soft leather really go so well together



MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120



what a hot pair! the outfit sounds perfect!



smileydimples said:


> Still wearing miss pale blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045203



you are the riley queen!! glad you're loving pale blue, it's funny how we get returner's remorse and then rebuy the same bag but you two are finally united again


----------



## Twoboyz

MKbaglover said:


> Tonight I'm carrying mini Selma in chili with my sexy red heels!! I'm wearing navy Capri trousers and cream top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045120




Very pretty! I love these together. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

smileydimples said:


> Still wearing miss pale blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045203




Such a pretty color! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley




I love Riley! So classy in black. [emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I think you need to bring out blush messenger! The studs make the blush more exciting  Perfect for a weekend



I have rocked Blush messenger and Dune sandals today! They look fab together. From the hairdressers to house viewings had lots of compliments 
And its finally hot and sunny here in the UK! Boom.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I have rocked Blush messenger and Dune sandals today! They look fab together. From the hairdressers to house viewings had lots of compliments
> And its finally hot and sunny here in the UK! Boom.



Oooh love those 2 together!!! Did I tell you I got some jeweled sandals that match my peanut bags, also with some jewels on them. I'll have to take a pic of them together the next time I wear them out. They were $16!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oooh love those 2 together!!! Did I tell you I got some jeweled sandals that match my peanut bags, also with some jewels on them. I'll have to take a pic of them together the next time I wear them out. They were $16!



Bargain! $16 is crazy good! I'd love to see a pic, love matching bags and shoes


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Bargain! $16 is crazy good! I'd love to see a pic, love matching bags and shoes



I will def post a pic! I was waiting for another pair of shoes that I got for $30 that I am hoping also match my peanut bags - these http://www.shoebuy.com/bandolino-juda/714447

Can you tell I'm obsessed with this color?! It's just love!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I will def post a pic! I was waiting for another pair of shoes that I got for $30 that I am hoping also match my peanut bags - these http://www.shoebuy.com/bandolino-juda/714447
> 
> Can you tell I'm obsessed with this color?! It's just love!



Those look sooo comfy!


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



Super cute love it &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## MDT

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



I wasn't a fan of blush until I saw this picture. Really pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



Oh I just LOVE this pic!!! SO pretty!! Blush makes me so happy..and those sandals are so cute! What color nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## HesitantShopper

rcanello said:


> I ordered the aquamarine large jetset crossbody, I love the shw
> 
> And a pale blue jet set travel top zip tote
> 
> I am so excited!



oh sounds great! i adore the pale blue, actually all of MK blues are great! i own a JS x-body too but mine is Peanut.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



super cute!!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



So pretty!!! The bag and sandals look great together.....


----------



## TnC

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.



Lovely pic! I just love the color blush. The sandals go perfectly paired with your messenger. Today I've been shopping around looking for flats to match my MK bags. That's my other weakness, matching shoes with bags haha. And I actually found two pairs. So hard to decide which ones to keep though.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Super cute love it &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;





MDT said:


> I wasn't a fan of blush until I saw this picture. Really pretty!





Pinkalicious said:


> Oh I just LOVE this pic!!! SO pretty!! Blush makes me so happy..and those sandals are so cute! What color nail polish are you wearing?





HesitantShopper said:


> super cute!!





keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty!!! The bag and sandals look great together.....





TnC said:


> Lovely pic! I just love the color blush. The sandals go perfectly paired with your messenger. Today I've been shopping around looking for flats to match my MK bags. That's my other weakness, matching shoes with bags haha. And I actually found two pairs. So hard to decide which ones to keep though.



Thank you ladies, you're all so kind!

P - nail polish is called Cake-hole by Butter London. Am sure you can get those polishes in Macy's or Sephora....

TNC - sounds like we need to see some shoe &bag family pics! I love matching shoes and bag too, great to feel coordinated!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.


Ooo cute together!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you ladies, you're all so kind!
> 
> P - nail polish is called Cake-hole by Butter London. Am sure you can get those polishes in Macy's or Sephora....
> 
> TNC - sounds like we need to see some shoe &bag family pics! I love matching shoes and bag too, great to feel coordinated!



Thanks! I've heard great things of that brand but I normally only use Essie. I will venture out and try it

We need a shoe & bag pairing thread...or do we have one already? I will check!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo cute together!!



Thank you hon!



Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I've heard great things of that brand but I normally only use Essie. I will venture out and try it
> 
> We need a shoe & bag pairing thread...or do we have one already? I will check!



Great idea for a new thread P!


----------



## happy1908

Not the best pic, but carrying my first love today!! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

I carried my Black N/S Hamilton wsh last week & this week I'm back to carrying my Navy Tristan wsh!


----------



## uchichuu

DiamondsForever said:


> Blush messenger and Sandals at the hairdressers first thing.


Wow, I love it!!! Jealous


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I carried my Black N/S Hamilton wsh last week & this week I'm back to carrying my Navy Tristan wsh!


I'm with you cdtracing.  I've been carrying my dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and can't get myself to switch out of it.  However, soft leather is really nice in the summer, so you must be loving your switch over to the navy Tristan.


----------



## DiamondsForever

uchichuu said:


> Wow, I love it!!! Jealous



Aw!  this seems like a good summer combo!


----------



## PamK

happy1908 said:


> Not the best pic, but carrying my first love today!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048631




Love your Sutton!! Navy with gold hardware is a super combo!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I'm with you cdtracing.  I've been carrying my dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and can't get myself to switch out of it.  However, soft leather is really nice in the summer, so you must be loving your switch over to the navy Tristan.



Depending on what I wear to dinner tomorrow night, I might be taking my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton out!  LOL


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Depending on what I wear to dinner tomorrow night, I might be taking my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton out!  LOL


Funny!  I was thinking about switching over to my soft leather Miranda for a change.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Funny!  I was thinking about switching over to my soft leather Miranda for a change.



The soft leather is wonderful during the summer months.  Like I said, it depends on what I decide to wear.  We have reservations at a wonderful Italian restaurant & it's definitely not a jeans & tshirt place.  LOL  I may carry my Sapphire Selma.  Just haven't decided yet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ran errands today with my JS x-body in Peanut.


----------



## gorchess

Cruising with cindy


----------



## Christa72720

Felt like bringing out one my long time faves today!


----------



## Yuki85

Just love my first MK


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3049691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like bringing out one my long time faves today!


Wow, so pretty.  This is one of MK's earlier ones.  Love the matching pouch, too!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Ran errands today with my JS x-body in Peanut.


A beautiful picture.


----------



## MKbaglover

Yuki85 said:


> Just love my first MK
> 
> View attachment 3049694


I like this style in this colour, very nice!


----------



## Yuki85

MKbaglover said:


> I like this style in this colour, very nice!




Thank you!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Wow, so pretty.  This is one of MK's earlier ones.  Love the matching pouch, too!



Thanks! I'm a sucker for anything Dark Dune


----------



## HesitantShopper

gorchess said:


> Cruising with cindy



Cindy is a cutie!



Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3049691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like bringing out one my long time faves today!



what a nice combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> A beautiful picture.



thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Thanks! I'm a sucker for anything Dark Dune



+1 MK should really make the color part of his year-round neutrals....


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> +1 MK should really make the color part of his year-round neutrals....



Agree!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3049691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like bringing out one my long time faves today!



How do you like this bag?   I have it in Navy got it years ago and have used it maybe 2 times.   I find it super huge,  lol.  I think it would be a good work bag!


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> How do you like this bag?   I have it in Navy got it years ago and have used it maybe 2 times.   I find it super huge,  lol.  I think it would be a good work bag!


I like it! It is definitely big and would make a great work bag. I prefer it over the medium and large size for some reason. I just think it looks better. I use it probably every two months or so.


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3049691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like bringing out one my long time faves today!



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing today for Chili Riley. 
View attachment 3052116


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052116


I love red bags!  Perfect for Riley.


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052116



Just drooling over this hot bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052116



very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3053083

Still in Pale Blue Riley. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## jmjm20122012

Beautiful. I had in Peanut but returned because I thought it would be too small. I tend to go for totes


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKbaglover said:


> I love red bags!  Perfect for Riley.


I agree - this is a great color for Riley.



melbo said:


> Just drooling over this hot bag! Gorgeous!


I think I want a Riley in every color.  I love everything about this bag.



HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty!


Thanks!  This is quickly becoming one of my favorite bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3053083
> 
> Still in Pale Blue Riley. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Love this. seriously i need one lol


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Love this. seriously i need one lol




Yes you do!  Macy's has them for a pretty great price.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3053083
> 
> Still in Pale Blue Riley. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Twins!!


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3053083
> 
> Still in Pale Blue Riley. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Still carring  mine too &#128522;&#128522; love it twin


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!!







smileydimples said:


> Still carring  mine too [emoji4][emoji4] love it twin




Gosh, this bag is just perfect. I'm happy to have Riley twins that understand the addiction [emoji41]


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052116




The Riley in chili is so pretty. Actually, all the bags that I've seen in this color have been gorgeous. Lovely!!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Am carrying my Silver TRISTAN for the Forth of July! Hope you all have a great one! Happy Birthday, America!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Am carrying my Silver TRISTAN for the Forth of July! Hope you all have a great one! Happy Birthday, America!


Enjoy your celebrations, the bag would look great with your red, white and blue outfit you mentioned in the other post!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Enjoy your celebrations, the bag would look great with your red, white and blue outfit you mentioned in the other post!


Thanks, MKbaglover! Hope you have a great 4th!!


----------



## bellevie0891

I've been carrying this gem for the past couple days


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been carrying this gem for the past couple days


Love!    When did you get this one?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with navy signature tote.
View attachment 3055164


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Love!    When did you get this one?



A few weeks ago. I debated and debated because the color did nothing for me when I seen it IRL the first time... and its SOOOO light. I've had to be super careful wearing it because I'm deathly afraid of color transfer, but I really like it  It's the complete opposite of my black messenger


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> A few weeks ago. I debated and debated because the color did nothing for me when I seen it IRL the first time... and its SOOOO light. I've had to be super careful wearing it because I'm deathly afraid of color transfer, but I really like it  It's the complete opposite of my black messenger


The color scheme is gorgeous, but I completely understand about the fear of color transfer.  I'm a complete neurotic when carrying my shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.


----------



## Sarah03

Moving in to Raspberry Hamilton (with aquamarine wallet!)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3055534


----------



## Scooch

For the work week


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Raspberry Hamilton (with aquamarine wallet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055534


Raspberry always makes my heart flutter.   Such a pretty pink.  And it's such a nice complement to aquamarine.  Love the combo!


----------



## weibandy

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley


 
so hot!  very nice bag.


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with navy signature tote.
> View attachment 3055164



so easy to wear, love the color scheme



bellevie0891 said:


> I've been carrying this gem for the past couple days



so cute! i was debating between this one and peanut messenger. it was a tough choice since that one was so different. it really does go with everything.



Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Raspberry Hamilton (with aquamarine wallet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055534




raspberry!! with aquamarine! the color combo is TDF



Scooch said:


> For the work week
> 
> View attachment 3055596



practical and easy to wear!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellevie0891 said:


> I've been carrying this gem for the past couple days



how cute is this!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with navy signature tote.
> View attachment 3055164



nice, love the pockets!



Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Raspberry Hamilton (with aquamarine wallet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055534



pretty combo.



Scooch said:


> For the work week
> 
> View attachment 3055596



nice choice, again love the pockets on these.


----------



## inlovewbags

Gyayson in blosson today!


----------



## Scooch

Change of plans...only a few short summer months left so I will be living in this one for awhile!


----------



## HesitantShopper

inlovewbags said:


> Gyayson in blosson today!



so pretty!


----------



## inlovewbags

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!


Thank you.. I just got it today... couldn't come home without it.. the color if this bag is just AMAZING!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

inlovewbags said:


> Gyayson in blosson today!


adorable! saw this in real life at the outlets and it's so dainty..blossom in soft leather is fab



Scooch said:


> Change of plans...only a few short summer months left so I will be living in this one for awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056413



good idea


----------



## CinthiaZ

Scooch said:


> Change of plans...only a few short summer months left so I will be living in this one for awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056413


Love that color! NICE!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

inlovewbags said:


> Gyayson in blosson today!


Great summer bag! Love the added touch!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Moving in to Raspberry Hamilton (with aquamarine wallet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055534


That pink and blue look so pretty together! Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Dusted off my old  Sophie Satchel in denim blue. MK calls it sky blue, but it sure goes great with my jeans! Wearing it for the next couple of days. Don't like to switch out everyday. Maybe twice a week is all. She'll look better once I fill her up.


----------



## SkyJuicy

My working tote[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
View attachment 3057048


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Dusted off my old  Sophie Satchel in denim blue. MK calls it sky blue, but it sure goes great with my jeans! Wearing it for the next couple of days. Don't like to switch out everyday. Maybe twice a week is all. She'll look better once I fill her up.





SkyJuicy said:


> View attachment 3056605
> 
> 
> Great color!
> 
> My working tote[emoji8][emoji8]



Perfect choice.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
> View attachment 3057048



Love the poof ball!


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
> View attachment 3057048




Love the silver grommets!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
> View attachment 3057048


Love this one!


----------



## DiamondsForever

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
> View attachment 3057048



MK should do way more black and silver bags. Love this! Edgy and gorgeous!


----------



## 2 stars

DiamondsForever said:


> MK should do way more black and silver bags. Love this! Edgy and gorgeous!



Agreed! I'm still patiently waiting for medium black sutton with shw.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with black/silver grommet Selma for today. I call her biker chick because to me the silver hardware and the silver grommets give her a bit of an edge. I like that.
> View attachment 3057048



Love it!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the poof ball!




Thanks! I love to add the poof balls.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> Love the silver grommets!




Me too!  They add that little extra something.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> Love this one!




Me too. One of my favorites!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DiamondsForever said:


> MK should do way more black and silver bags. Love this! Edgy and gorgeous!




I agree!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!




Me too!!


----------



## jenjen1964

Mono large Frankie today! Love this bag!!!


----------



## sweetmaus

About to run out with my Microstudded Sophie !


----------



## keishapie1973

jnfrmana said:


> About to run out with my Microstudded Sophie !



Super cute!!!! Black and silver looks great together.....


----------



## sweetmaus

keishapie1973 said:


> Super cute!!!! Black and silver looks great together.....




Thanks! Absolutely love the silver hardware. Next on my list is a pearl grey studded Selma with silver hardware! Such a dreamy combination as well.


----------



## cdtracing

Doctor appointment today.  Carried my black Chelsea.


----------



## tflowers921

cdtracing said:


> Doctor appointment today.  Carried my black Chelsea.




This is very pretty  
I have a jet set with a chain strap that is similar


----------



## tflowers921

In a Hamilton mood for the weekend


----------



## CinthiaZ

jnfrmana said:


> About to run out with my Microstudded Sophie !


WOW!!  Isn't that something!! Super edgy! You should put that in the 'Sexy Rock and Roll bags' thread. HOT!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Doctor appointment today.  Carried my black Chelsea.


Love that bag! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Super cute!!!! Black and silver looks great together.....


Speaking of how great black and silver look together, I am taking my black and silver Astor out to dinner tonight for our wedding anniversary!  This is an older style brought back by popular demand. They are still on the MK website for 448.00! Glad I didn't have to pay that much for mine! I WON this sweetie in an auction
 ( yes on ebay! lol!) for only 90.00!! It is mint! The ony thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have an outer pocket, but otherwise, I LOVE it!!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of how great black and silver look together, I am taking my black and silver Astor out to dinner tonight for our wedding anniversary!  This is an older style brought back by popular demand. They are still on the MK website for 448.00! Glad I didn't have to pay that much for mine! I WON this sweetie in an auction
> ( yes on ebay! lol!) for only 90.00!! It is mint!


I really love this bag!  It's not my usual style, but I  the look of it.


----------



## TaterTots

Had to do some traveling for work today so this little lady came along.. Perfect work bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



JS TZ in Luggage


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I really love this bag!  It's not my usual style, but I  the look of it.


Thanks Ubo! Have a great weekend! Not everyone is a motorcycle Mama! lol! Goes perfect on the Harley!   I can't even get my husband to go out, unless it is on his motorcycle. lol! So I have to dress accordingly. MK has a lot of great bags for us Scooter Trash! lol! But Lord, we have FUN!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> Had to do some traveling for work today so this little lady came along.. Perfect work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060640
> 
> JS TZ in Luggage


These zip top Jet Sets are perfect all around bags. Totally meet all my specs with the zipper closure and outer side pockets for my cell, lipstick, etc.. I haven't bought one yet as I am worried about not having a longer strap, but I could add one. I have a silver chain strap that I interchange onto many of my bags. It could easily clip onto this. NICE!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of how great black and silver look together, I am taking my black and silver Astor out to dinner tonight for our wedding anniversary!  This is an older style brought back by popular demand. They are still on the MK website for 448.00! Glad I didn't have to pay that much for mine! I WON this sweetie in an auction
> ( yes on ebay! lol!) for only 90.00!! It is mint! The ony thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have an outer pocket, but otherwise, I LOVE it!!



I love this bag!!  It's has an edgy, rock n roll feel to it!!  And you just can't beat black & silver!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ubo! Have a great weekend! Not everyone is a motorcycle Mama! lol! Goes perfect on the Harley!   I can't even get my husband to go out, unless it is on his motorcycle. lol! So I have to dress accordingly. MK has a lot of great bags for us Scooter Trash! lol! But Lord, we have FUN!



Scooter Trash!! :lolots:  You crack me up!!  I have found that MK's soft leather bags do well on our off road Jeep trips so for those trips, I leave the Saffiano bags at home!!


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> Had to do some traveling for work today so this little lady came along.. Perfect work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060640
> 
> JS TZ in Luggage




Pretty! This tote is so comfortable to carry. Love [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jnfrmana said:


> About to run out with my Microstudded Sophie !


 Gorgeous!




cdtracing said:


> Doctor appointment today.  Carried my black Chelsea.


Another gorgeous beauty!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060043
> 
> In a Hamilton mood for the weekend


Love Luggage Hamilton!


----------



## cdtracing

TaterTots said:


> Had to do some traveling for work today so this little lady came along.. Perfect work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060640
> 
> JS TZ in Luggage



Those TZ JS are awesome bags & so versitile!  Love the Luggage color!


----------



## Live It Up

It's a grape Selma (large) day!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love this bag!!  It's has an edgy, rock n roll feel to it!!  And you just can't beat black & silver!


Thanks CD!!  I really love it! Just wish it had ONE outer pocket on it! That drives me crazy. Is why I don't wear it a lot. Yes, I am the road quite a bit. Need bags that I can put in our saddle bags on the HD. Saffiano would never fit! PS, I am going to crawl back in my hole now and authenticate everyone's bags! lol! Only till dinner time. Hubby and I are celebrating our wedding anniversary today and he's taking me out! Check your email. Have some good news!


----------



## tflowers921

Live It Up said:


> It's a grape Selma (large) day!




Looks so pretty in the sun! I just got my first Selma (an hour ago), I love it!


----------



## cny1941

Live It Up said:


> It's a grape Selma (large) day!




Twins! Grape is so pretty. I just love looking at this color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'



Ohhhhhhh Love it!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhhhh Love it!!! Looks great!!!


Thanks Smiley! Have to run, hubby is honking the horn! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'



I love your whole outfit!!!! Gorgeous bag.....


----------



## cny1941

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'




Wow you look great and your bag is stunning! Gorgeous shade of blue.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'



Great picture.   The colors look amazing together.   Also &#128156; your hair!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'


Look at you! Cute!! LOVE that blue on your Astor!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I love your whole outfit!!!! Gorgeous bag.....





cny1941 said:


> Wow you look great and your bag is stunning! Gorgeous shade of blue.





myluvofbags said:


> Great picture.   The colors look amazing together.   Also &#128156; your hair!





BeachBagGal said:


> Look at you! Cute!! LOVE that blue on your Astor!!!




Thanks, Ladies! Had a wonderful dinner with the hubby. So full, I gotta go lay down! lol! Have a great weekend!


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

jnfrmana said:


> About to run out with my Microstudded Sophie !



I love this bag!


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052116



I'm trying so hard to keep from buying this bag! Just lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with large Chili Riley. 
View attachment 3061456


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with large Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3061456




Wow..stunning!


----------



## DiamondsForever

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with large Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3061456



Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

Carried my large Harper tote in luggage today.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Carried my large Harper tote in luggage today.


VERY nice! I love this version of the Harper! Really sharp looking bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with large Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3061456


Looks like you better change your user ID to "Nuts About MK"  lol! See you here quite often. I used to be a Coach nut too, until I discovered MK. They have so many more styles that I like. Wish Coach with come up with some more edgy designs, although I really haven't looked lately. MK pretty much has everything I need! Love the Riley. Have one in watermelon color. Is a great bag! Don't you love the leather??


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> Carried my large Harper tote in luggage today.



Lovely bag!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with large Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3061456



This color really suits Riley~



CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'



Looks fantastic~ glad you had a great outing.


----------



## Sarah03

Live It Up said:


> Carried my large Harper tote in luggage today.




This is beautiful!  I love the chain strap.


----------



## mrfcupcake

Selma today in Aquamarine, and a little Sunday treat.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mrfcupcake said:


> Selma today in Aquamarine, and a little Sunday treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062435


Such a pretty color! Looks great with the silver hardware.


----------



## tflowers921

mrfcupcake said:


> Selma today in Aquamarine, and a little Sunday treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062435




This color is so pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062726


Nice!


----------



## jmjm20122012

With all the rain around my area I have been carrying my MK Jet Set PVC tote I don't have to worry about it getting wet. I just purchased the large Selma in peanut that I look forward to carrying soon!


----------



## tflowers921

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062726




I'm so glad I got this one, isn't it gorgeous??? I'll be staying with mine for a while too


----------



## HesitantShopper

mrfcupcake said:


> Selma today in Aquamarine, and a little Sunday treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062435




Love this color~


keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062726



Nice choice! perfect companion.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks like you better change your user ID to "Nuts About MK"  lol! See you here quite often. I used to be a Coach nut too, until I discovered MK. They have so many more styles that I like. Wish Coach with come up with some more edgy designs, although I really haven't looked lately. MK pretty much has everything I need! Love the Riley. Have one in watermelon color. Is a great bag! Don't you love the leather??




Lol right? She needs to!


----------



## Rhaenyra

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062726



Love this combo!  Such a great neutral shade.


----------



## Live It Up

CinthiaZ said:


> VERY nice! I love this version of the Harper! Really sharp looking bag!


Thanks. The Harper tote is one of my favorites.



HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely bag!






Sarah03 said:


> This is beautiful!  I love the chain strap.


So do I, though I usually carry it by the leather straps and let the chains drape against the bag.


----------



## Live It Up

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, I got my hubby to change his mind and take the car out instead of the bike, so I had to switch to my blue Astor instead! lol! Goes so good with my 'blue suede shoes!'


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with large Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3061456


That is a real beauty. I have the Colette in chili red. It is a stunning color!


----------



## Live It Up

mrfcupcake said:


> Selma today in Aquamarine, and a little Sunday treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062435


Perfect color for summer. I am a HUGE fan of the Selma.


----------



## Live It Up

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been carrying my dd Selma for a month straight. It has been a great travel bag. I'm going to show my other bags love as soon as I return home....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3062726


Twins! Don't you just love the color? It is the perfect neutral!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> That is a real beauty. I have the Colette in chili red. It is a stunning color!




This is what I'm switching into. I haven't carried it in a while and I miss it....[emoji7]



Live It Up said:


> Twins! Don't you just love the color? It is the perfect neutral!




Dark dune is my fav MK color. Yes, twinsies!!! I've seen your Selma collection and it's very impressive.....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Nice!







tflowers921 said:


> I'm so glad I got this one, isn't it gorgeous??? I'll be staying with mine for a while too







HesitantShopper said:


> Love this color~
> 
> 
> Nice choice! perfect companion.







Rhaenyra said:


> Love this combo!  Such a great neutral shade.




Thanks!!! I adore this color on all bags....[emoji7]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with Navy Selma.
View attachment 3063242


----------



## Voodoo

How pretty!!! I'm becoming obsessed w/ MK bags.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Voodoo said:


> How pretty!!! I'm becoming obsessed w/ MK bags.....


lol!!   They steal your heart! Check out our Reference library when you get a chance. Page after page of nothing but MK bags.. Unbelievably beautiful bags! Obsession takes over quickly! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Starting the work week with Navy Selma.
> View attachment 3063242



Classic~ love the poofball~


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> That is a real beauty. I have the Colette in chili red. It is a stunning color!


Thanks!  This is such a great color.  I've seen the Colette in Chili and she's a stunner!





HesitantShopper said:


> Classic~ love the poofball~


Thanks!  Some bags just call for a poof ball, and this one seem to work the best.


----------



## lluuccka

Today my navy Megan. I love this bag for almost two years ... And it was my first MK


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Today my navy Megan. I love this bag for almost two years ... And it was my first MK



I have the python Megan,  and I love it too!   Super cute with your outfit!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> Today my navy Megan. I love this bag for almost two years ... And it was my first MK



Nice and slouchy~ looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Bootlover07

Trying on clothes with my peanut messenger. This bag is great for shopping trips, been carrying it all week!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Trying on clothes with my peanut messenger. This bag is great for shopping trips, been carrying it all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065542


Looks GREAT!! Love it with the black dress! Great contrast! You are gorgeous! Wish I had your figure! lol! Do you work out??  The only exercise I get is climbing in and out of my truck! lol! It is way too high for me and quite a project, but at least it gives SOME exercise! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Today my navy Megan. I love this bag for almost two years ... And it was my first MK


That is a great bag! Would be so 'kick' with jeans! Love it!


----------



## MKbaglover

Bootlover07 said:


> Trying on clothes with my peanut messenger. This bag is great for shopping trips, been carrying it all week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065542


I love my crossbody in luggage, I almost got it in peanut!  It is lovely with the black and definitely a great bag for shopping!


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks GREAT!! Love it with the black dress! Great contrast! You are gorgeous! Wish I had your figure! lol! Do you work out??  The only exercise I get is climbing in and out of my truck! lol! It is way too high for me and quite a project, but at least it gives SOME exercise! lol!




Aww thank you so much! I don't work out as much as I'd like to but I'm a teacher so I'm on my feet a lot and eat fairly healthy. Wine is my downfall though LOL!!! Well that, and handbags


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Aww thank you so much! I don't work out as much as I'd like to but I'm a teacher so I'm on my feet a lot and eat fairly healthy. Wine is my downfall though LOL!!! Well that, and handbags


Wine and handbags are good! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Wine and handbags are good! lol!



I second that!   Lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Summer Blue Selma
View attachment 3067517

View attachment 3067518

View attachment 3067519


----------



## Nymeria1

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Summer Blue Selma
> View attachment 3067517
> 
> View attachment 3067518
> 
> View attachment 3067519



I love all your reveals, especially those poofballs!  . Makes me feel like I really need to get one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nymeria1 said:


> I love all your reveals, especially those poofballs!  . Makes me feel like I really need to get one!




Thanks! You are so sweet to say that! I ordered the proofs from Amazon, everyone should have a couple in a couple of different colors.


----------



## tflowers921

Still in my dark dune large Selma. The more I use it the more I love it. If I had to design a bag with my every want & need, this would be it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Nymeria1

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! You are so sweet to say that! I ordered the proofs from Amazon, everyone should have a couple in a couple of different colors.



Thanks for the info about Amazon.  I recently saw "poofballs" in the MKors dept. at Macy's, selling for $48. each!  Ridiculous!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Summer Blue Selma
> View attachment 3067517
> 
> View attachment 3067518
> 
> View attachment 3067519


I love the blue and green together! One of my favorite color combos. Looks great!


----------



## gorchess

Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton


----------



## BeachBagGal

gorchess said:


> Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton


Super cute with your outfit!!


----------



## gorchess

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute with your outfit!!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Nymeria1

gorchess said:


> Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton



You look so nice with that bag and outfit!


----------



## ubo22

gorchess said:


> Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton


Looks great with your dress.


----------



## gorchess

Nymeria1 said:


> You look so nice with that bag and outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## gorchess

ubo22 said:


> Looks great with your dress.



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## Sarah03

gorchess said:


> Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton




It looks great on you!  I love your outfit!


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Vacationing with Watermelon EW Hamilton




Perfect with your cute outfit!


----------



## gorchess

Pinkalicious said:


> Perfect with your cute outfit!



Thnx pink


----------



## Voodoo

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068082
> 
> Still in my dark dune large Selma. The more I use it the more I love it. If I had to design a bag with my every want & need, this would be it [emoji5]&#65039;



I love dark dune! Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> I love dark dune! Your bag is beautiful!




Aw thank you! I now want a Sutton in dark dune too, what a great color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Medium raspberry Sutton gets to come out and play today. I just love how fresh and pretty this color is!
View attachment 3071738

View attachment 3071739


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium raspberry Sutton gets to come out and play today. I just love how fresh and pretty this color is!
> View attachment 3071738
> 
> View attachment 3071739


Love that shade of pink! Pretty!


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium raspberry Sutton gets to come out and play today. I just love how fresh and pretty this color is!
> View attachment 3071738
> 
> View attachment 3071739


I love this colour and it really suits the Sutton!


----------



## CocoChannel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium raspberry Sutton gets to come out and play today. I just love how fresh and pretty this color is!
> View attachment 3071738
> 
> View attachment 3071739



Love it!!!! Love Raspberry&#128525;&#128525; this looks gorgeous on the sutton. It looks so much bigger than I thought in the medium. I was waiting for a large hopefully to come out but after seeing this I might have to take another look. Enjoy!


----------



## CocoChannel

Taking my Fuschia Silver NS Hamilton for its first spin today riding shotgun


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Medium raspberry Sutton gets to come out and play today. I just love how fresh and pretty this color is!
> View attachment 3071738
> 
> View attachment 3071739


 
So pretty!  




CocoChannel said:


> Taking my Fuschia Silver NS Hamilton for its first spin today riding shotgun




I love this one...more every time I see it!


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> Taking my Fuschia Silver NS Hamilton for its first spin today riding shotgun




This is so pretty!!! Love fuchsia......[emoji3]


----------



## CocoChannel

I love this one...more every time I see it!  [/QUOTE]




keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty!!! Love fuchsia......[emoji3]



Thanks girls! So much fun today and added a little brightness to my black and white outfit for work


----------



## smileydimples

It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since ice been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and go the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didnt know and in the meantime my cousins friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with he more I read and I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friend life is precious and this is still hard never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seatbelt get plenty of rest!!!!
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948




I'm so sorry for your loss! Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friend life is precious and this is still hard never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belt..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948



I'm so sorry to read this Smiley. My thoughts are with you and your family at such a sad time. x


----------



## the_baglover

Today's bag:


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm so sorry to read this Smiley. My thoughts are with you and your family at such a sad time. x





Bootlover07 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! Hugs and prayers to you and your family.



Thank you so much girls


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948


That is awful for you, I am sorry to hear it.  You are right, life is too short and we shouldn't take things for granted.  I hope you got to get to the funeral, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948


smileydimples, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news.  What a tragic loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948



Such a sad loss. Prayers of blessings to you and your family.


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948



Prayers for you and your family


----------



## gorchess

Still loving my watermelon hamilton


----------



## tflowers921

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948




So so sorry smiley [emoji20] she will always be watching over you


----------



## ubo22

gorchess said:


> Still loving my watermelon hamilton


gorchess, this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> Today's bag:


Love that white for summer and the offsetting blue tassel!


----------



## gorchess

ubo22 said:


> gorchess, this is gorgeous!!!



Thanks ubo!!!! &#128522;


----------



## Christa72720

Oh ladies, I was in my local MK store this week and they were bringing out some of the new fall bags. WOW! Some of the colors!-Dusty rose, Tulip, more dark dune, Merlot! I did ask if they would be making the Riley in Dark Dune and they said they weren't sure. Can't wait to see what else they get!


----------



## the_baglover

ubo22 said:


> Love that white for summer and the offsetting blue tassel!



Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

gorchess said:


> Still loving my watermelon hamilton


Cute bag, I don't own a Hamilton (actually I have a mini one but don't count that for some reason) but I'm warming to the EW bag the more I see them.  I think some colours really suit the Hamilton because of the extra hardware and this colour is one!


----------



## gorchess

MKbaglover said:


> Cute bag, I don't own a Hamilton (actually I have a mini one but don't count that for some reason) but I'm warming to the EW bag the more I see them.  I think some colours really suit the Hamilton because of the extra hardware and this colour is one!



Thank you! This is my only hamilton and it won't be my last I've been eyeing electric blue


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> Oh ladies, I was in my local MK store this week and they were bringing out some of the new fall bags. WOW! Some of the colors!-Dusty rose, Tulip, more dark dune, Merlot! I did ask if they would be making the Riley in Dark Dune and they said they weren't sure. Can't wait to see what else they get!


I can't wait to see what is coming out!!!  At least they are starting to appear, I wonder what surprises there will be.


----------



## MKbaglover

gorchess said:


> Thank you! This is my only hamilton and it won't be my last I've been eyeing electric blue


Electric blue is one I am interested in too!


----------



## gorchess

MKbaglover said:


> Electric blue is one I am interested in too!



I just love it. My only dilemma is getting it in the EW Hamilton or the hamilton traveler


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKbaglover said:


> I can't wait to see what is coming out!!!  At least they are starting to appear, I wonder what surprises there will be.



+1. So fun when they bring something out that you weren't expecting but fall in love with!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> That is awful for you, I am sorry to hear it.  You are right, life is too short and we shouldn't take things for granted.  I hope you got to get to the funeral, my thoughts are with you and your family.





ubo22 said:


> smileydimples, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news.  What a tragic loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.





myluvofbags said:


> Such a sad loss. Prayers of blessings to you and your family.





gorchess said:


> Prayers for you and your family





tflowers921 said:


> So so sorry smiley [emoji20] she will always be watching over you



Thank you so much Girls


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Oh ladies, I was in my local MK store this week and they were bringing out some of the new fall bags. WOW! Some of the colors!-Dusty rose, Tulip, more dark dune, Merlot! I did ask if they would be making the Riley in Dark Dune and they said they weren't sure. Can't wait to see what else they get!



OHHHHHHH exciting can wait to see the new stuff!!


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Oh ladies, I was in my local MK store this week and they were bringing out some of the new fall bags. WOW! Some of the colors!-Dusty rose, Tulip, more dark dune, Merlot! I did ask if they would be making the Riley in Dark Dune and they said they weren't sure. Can't wait to see what else they get!




In US?


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948


So sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> In US?




Yes! Lots of great stuff coming!


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Yes! Lots of great stuff coming!




Awesome! I hope Rikey comes in merlot and/or dark dune.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948



So sorry for this sad loss. Hugs.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.




Keep it!!! I love that bag! My stepmom has it in black and it's the bag that made us both love Mk lol!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Keep it!!! I love that bag! My stepmom has it in black and it's the bag that made us both love Mk lol!!


Thank you! I probably will. THe UPTOWN ASTOR is one of my favorites too. I just sold my black one and am kicking myself in the butt! I just wish it had an outer pocket on it, but since it is a tote it is easy to get into.


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.




This is a gorgeous bag! I would definitely keep it [emoji4]


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! I would definitely keep it [emoji4]


Thank you. I probably will. They still sell them on the MK website for $448.00. I didn't pay anything near that. I actually got it for less than 150.00! So to replace it would cost a lot. I probably should keep it. I am kicking myself for letting my black one go.


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you. I probably will. They still sell them on the MK website for $448.00. I didn't pay anything near that. I actually got it for less than 150.00! So to replace it would cost a lot. I probably should keep it. I am kicking myself for letting my black one go.




Then you should totally keep it! I feel the same way about my large sapphire sutton. It's almost been sold a couple of times due to the lack of a top zipper and the flexible leather. But I always end up keeping it because it's a gorgeous bag and I got it on clearance for 190. It retailed at 368 and there's no way I would get it for that price again.


----------



## Christa72720

paula3boys said:


> Awesome! I hope Rikey comes in merlot and/or dark dune.



Oh man I'll be in trouble if it does!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.


Looks nice and soft!


----------



## neonbright

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.


Keep that bag, looking at yours makes me want one.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.


I love this!  I prefer it in black with silver hardware, but love it in luggage, too.  It looks really big.  How long is that chain strap?  Can it be worn cross-body with the chain strap?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks nice and soft!





neonbright said:


> Keep that bag, looking at yours makes me want one.





ubo22 said:


> I love this!  I prefer it in black with silver hardware, but love it in luggage, too.  It looks really big.  How long is that chain strap?  Can it be worn cross-body with the chain strap?



Thanks Ladies! I really enjoyed using it today. Is so comfortable. Ubo, the longer strap could be used cross body but it is only at 17 inches. It is also convertibel. You can tuck in the main handles and use it as seen in this pic. Changes the whole look! It's a really neat bag. Have to be thin to wear it cross body but could be done! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! I really enjoyed using it today. Is so comfortable. Ubo, the longer strap could be used cross body but it is only at 17 inches. It is also convertibel. You can tuck in the main handles and use it as seen in this pic. Changes the whole look! It's a really neat bag. Have to be thin to wear it cross body but could be done! lol!


Wow, the handles being tucked away is like having two different bags!  I like your luggage one, very practical and very cool!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

smileydimples said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on here and finally changed my purse into miss Watermelon Riley Its been a hard and trying week. One week ago today I was on Facebook and got the most nightmare news ..........My mom was on her way to where she didn't know where she was going or what had happened and in the meantime my cousin's friend and put on Facebook that my cousin who was like a sister to me died in a car accident ...I didn't believe it that it was my cousin..That nightmare came true with the more I read and the more I lost it..total emotional wreck to make matters worse she lived in Oklahoma My cousin was like a sister to me one day after turning 45 She was on her way to work and fell asleep at the wheel her truck rolled and she was thrown from the truck and dies instantly. Now friends life is precious and this is still hard ...never take one day for granted ...Please wear your seat belts..... get plenty of rest!!!!My life is never the same and my family's life. This is a nightmare I would like to wake up from. God gained a beautiful Angel
> View attachment 3073944
> View attachment 3073945
> View attachment 3073946
> View attachment 3073947
> View attachment 3073948


I too am sorry to hear your tragic news. My hubby did the exact same thing but survived. Its all a mystery as to who stays and who goes. I wish you some much needed peace and strength during this time.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! I really enjoyed using it today. Is so comfortable. Ubo, the longer strap could be used cross body but it is only at 17 inches. It is also convertibel. You can tuck in the main handles and use it as seen in this pic. Changes the whole look! It's a really neat bag. Have to be thin to wear it cross body but could be done! lol!


Oh, 17 inches isn't long enough for me to wear anything cross-body.  Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## Scooch

Still in this beauty! I know it's not a summer color but it's such a great bag!


----------



## Nymeria1

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.



Gorgeous bag, looks great on you!  Keep it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, the handles being tucked away is like having two different bags!  I like your luggage one, very practical and very cool!


Yes, they do look completely different. They are great on trips because you appear to have two bags with you, but only have to pack one, although it is perfect as a carry on too. You can even fit your Ipad in it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nymeria1 said:


> Gorgeous bag, looks great on you!  Keep it!


Thank you! I should. I probably will.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing today for the lovely watermelon Greenwich.  I also found a matching zip around wallet in watermelon. They look so cute together.
View attachment 3075905

View attachment 3075906

View attachment 3075907


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for the lovely watermelon Greenwich.  I also found a matching zip around wallet in watermelon. They look so cute together.
> View attachment 3075905
> 
> View attachment 3075906
> 
> View attachment 3075907


Beautiful! Love the color and that great outer front pocket. Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Taking my MK SLOAN today. This bag meets every one of my specs and THEN some! Has FOUR outer pockets. One on each side, one on the front and a huge one on the bag. Has the silver hardware on it. This is such a great and practical bag that goes with everything. I am a BIG fan of the SLOAN. I have one in Luggage also.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Beautiful! Love the color and that great outer front pocket. Sweet!




Thanks! So easy to carry as I ran errands all day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my MK SLOAN today. This bag meets every one of my specs and THEN some! Has FOUR outer pockets. One on each side, one on the front and a huge one on the bag. Has the silver hardware on it. This is such a great and practical bag that goes with everything. I am a BIG fan of the SLOAN. I have one in Luggage also.




Nice!!


----------



## kerriberri76

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for the lovely watermelon Greenwich.  I also found a matching zip around wallet in watermelon. They look so cute together.
> View attachment 3075905
> 
> View attachment 3075906
> 
> View attachment 3075907




Looks great! I now have 2 Greenwich bags...one in Mandarin/Luggage and one in Navy/Pale Blue. I absolutely love them, they're lightweight and so easy to carry!


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my MK SLOAN today. This bag meets every one of my specs and THEN some! Has FOUR outer pockets. One on each side, one on the front and a huge one on the bag. Has the silver hardware on it. This is such a great and practical bag that goes with everything. I am a BIG fan of the SLOAN. I have one in Luggage also.




This is so pretty! You really do have some great bags!


----------



## Ackm

Still gorgeous as always ur hamilton


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> This is so pretty! You really do have some great bags!


Thank you. So nice of you! I have been collecting MK Leather bags before they had date codes on the tags! lol!  I think they have some of the finest leather I have ever felt. I used to be hung up on and still love that old glove tanned leather, by Coach. That is some awesome leather too. This new leather Coach has now is nothing like the older bags that were still made in the United States. That leather was and still is, incredible.  I still have some of my Coach glove tanned leather, that is 30 years old and still looks fantastic!

But then I met Michael Kors and WOW! They have so many more types of leather that I just love. They have lamb, cowhide, goat, pebbled, embossed, braided, They even have REAL Python bags that retail over 2000.00!! OMG! The list goes on. I have a big love affair with Kors leather bags. The quality is so there! I can't rave enough about them and can't get enough of them! lol!  If this is a problem? I'll keep it! 

Here is one of my older bags in all leather with braided straps. It is  MK 'Woodside' Drawstring Tote.
I get so flustered when people say that Michael is a copy cat and has no designs of his own. That is such HOGWASH!!!  He has some gorgeous designs of his own. This is another one. Those braided straps and drawstrings are awesome!  Sorry to go on so much, but I really do just love them and it's nice to have friends here that love them too! My husband could care less! lol!

JUST LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!  STEALS MY HEART!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty! I know it's not a summer color but it's such a great bag!
> View attachment 3075761



Perfect! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for the lovely watermelon Greenwich.  I also found a matching zip around wallet in watermelon. They look so cute together.
> View attachment 3075905
> 
> View attachment 3075906
> 
> View attachment 3075907



Such a great color. 



CinthiaZ said:


> Taking my MK SLOAN today. This bag meets every one of my specs and THEN some! Has FOUR outer pockets. One on each side, one on the front and a huge one on the bag. Has the silver hardware on it. This is such a great and practical bag that goes with everything. I am a BIG fan of the SLOAN. I have one in Luggage also.



Love the outer pockets!



CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you. So nice of you! I have been collecting MK Leather bags before they had date codes on the tags! lol!  I think they have some of the finest leather I have ever felt. I used to be hung up on and still love that old glove tanned leather, by Coach. That is some awesome leather too. This new leather Coach has now is nothing like the older bags that were still made in the United States. That leather was and still is, incredible.  I still have some of my Coach glove tanned leather, that is 30 years old and still looks fantastic!
> 
> But then I met Michael Kors and WOW! They have so many more types of leather that I just love. They have lamb, cowhide, goat, pebbled, embossed, braided, They even have REAL Python bags that retail over 2000.00!! OMG! The list goes on. I have a big love affair with Kors leather bags. The quality is so there! I can't rave enough about them and can't get enough of them! lol!  If this is a problem? I'll keep it!
> 
> Here is one of my older bags in all leather with braided straps. It is  MK 'Woodside' Drawstring Tote.
> I get so flustered when people say that Michael is a copy cat and has no designs of his own. That is such HOGWASH!!!  He has some gorgeous designs of his own. This is another one. Those braided straps and drawstrings are awesome!  Sorry to go on so much, but I really do just love them and it's nice to have friends here that love them too! My husband could care less! lol!
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THIS LEATHER!!  STEALS MY HEART!



what great details on this bag~


----------



## lvmk

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my Luggage UPTOWN ASTOR today. Just wish it had an outer pocket on it! lol! May sell it because of it. Having fun with it today though. The leather on this bag is incredible. So thick and scrumptious. This will be a hard decision.




The sad thing is it no longer has contrast stitching like your beauty does.


----------



## smileydimples

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I too am sorry to hear your tragic news. My hubby did the exact same thing but survived. Its all a mystery as to who stays and who goes. I wish you some much needed peace and strength during this time.




Thank you so much !! Oh my goodness praise God your hubby is okay!! I guess God needed her more than we did but boy it's hard and I miss her so much. My hubby blessed me today and took me to the beach so nice after everything


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying my electric blue tote today! I am obsessed with this color! It's perfect


----------



## Voodoo

It is the perfect blue!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3079611
> 
> 
> Carrying my electric blue tote today! I am obsessed with this color! It's perfect


Pretty color! Hope you two have a great day!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Been carrying this all week! Can't put it away. Really enjoying this bag.  Has such beautiful thick leather. Comfortable to carry and can be worn two ways. Converts to a completely different look! Just loving it! Very large, holds it all, yet still light weight. Look at that detailed contrast white stitching! MK just knocks my socks off! lol! Love him...

MK UPTOWN ASTOR.  On MK website for $448.00!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I love this!  I prefer it in black with silver hardware, but love it in luggage, too.  It looks really big.  How long is that chain strap?  Can it be worn cross-body with the chain strap?


Here is a cross body version, Ubo. I am pretty sure it's discontinued, but pops up in the outlets from time to time. Even hard to find on ebay. This was the only one and it sold! It's not quite as awesome as the UPTOWN ASTOR, but close enough! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is a cross body version, Ubo. I am pretty sure it's discontinued, but pops up in the outlets from time to time. Even hard to find on ebay. This was the only one and it sold! It's not quite as awesome as the UPTOWN ASTOR, but close enough! lol!


Thanks, but I like the Uptown Astor better.


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Been carrying this all week! Can't put it away. Really enjoying this bag.  Has such beautiful thick leather. Comfortable to carry and can be worn two ways. Converts to a completely different look! Just loving it! Very large, holds it all, yet still light weight. Look at that detailed contrast white stitching! MK just knocks my socks off! lol! Love him...
> 
> MK UPTOWN ASTOR.  On MK website for $448.00!




This bag is stunning!!  I'm loving it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Thanks, but I like the Uptown Astor better.


lol! Me too! I prefer the UPTOWN as well. I suppose one could always clip their OWN cross body strap onto it. I do that all the time on bags that don't have long straps in the right size. One can order these anywhere between 22 to 68 inches long! They only cost about 20.00 depending what length you order. Look at all the sizes and colors! Yes, on ebay again! lol! You can just remove the original and put one of these on it, like say, the BLACK one you love! lol! YOu can also get the chains in silver or gold! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-PU-Le...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce413b0cc


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> This bag is stunning!!  I'm loving it!!


Thank you! I 'm lovin it too!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Me too! I prefer the UPTOWN as well. I suppose one could always clip their OWN cross body strap onto it. I do that all the time on bags that don't have long straps in the right size. One can order these anywhere between 22 to 68 inches long! They only cost about 20.00 depending what length you order. Look at all the sizes and colors! Yes, on ebay again! lol! You can just remove the original and put one of these on it, like say, the BLACK one you love! lol! YOu can also get the chains in silver or gold!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-PU-Le...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3ce413b0cc


 
Hmmm.   Good idea!    The Upton Astor has big O rings, so a strap like this would be easy to add.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.   Good idea!    The Upton Astor has big O rings, so a strap like this would be easy to add.


Plus the O Rings are hinged. You can squeeze them open which is really cool. I have taken them off and put them on my other bags so I could add straps. Is a pretty neat feature on several MK designs.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Plus the O Rings are hinged. You can squeeze them open which is really cool. I have taken them off and put them on my other bags so I could add straps. Is a pretty neat feature on several MK designs.


I didn't know that!  That's even better!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Hmmm.   Good idea!    The Upton Astor has big O rings, so a strap like this would be easy to add.



Check out the Devon as well. It is made from the exact pattern with a couple of detail differences like zippers but does have a very long detachable strap. I just sold my black one but have it in Pearl grey. Only available on eBay at this point though. It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Check out the Devon as well. It is made from the exact pattern with a couple of detail differences like zippers but does have a very long detachable strap. I just sold my black one but have it in Pearl grey. Only available on eBay at this point though. It's a gorgeous bag!


Thanks for the tip!  I'll take a look.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is the lovely Electric Blue Jet Set Zip Tote with a sapphire zip wallet. 
View attachment 3080704

View attachment 3080705


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Electric Blue Jet Set Zip Tote with a sapphire zip wallet.
> View attachment 3080704
> 
> View attachment 3080705




So pretty!!! I got my 1st EB bag and sooo in love with the color! Looks even prettier in natural light!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Electric Blue Jet Set Zip Tote with a sapphire zip wallet.
> View attachment 3080704
> 
> View attachment 3080705


I love this Jet Set Satchel. Is one of the few saffiano bags that has outer pockets on it, which I really find  to come in handy. NICE bag!


----------



## kerriberri76

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Electric Blue Jet Set Zip Tote with a sapphire zip wallet.
> View attachment 3080704
> 
> View attachment 3080705




Love this! EB is such a gorgeous color


----------



## Christa72720

Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!


----------



## kerriberri76

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143




Wow! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Christa72720

kerriberri76 said:


> Wow! That color is gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## HeatherL

Carrying my large Greenwich!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143



Looks great on you!   &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; this purple!


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3082639
> 
> 
> Carrying my large Greenwich!!



It's beautiful and love the interior pop of purple!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143


I love this color.  I missed pomegranate when it came out.  Is that the large n/s Selma?!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Electric Blue Jet Set Zip Tote with a sapphire zip wallet.
> View attachment 3080704
> 
> View attachment 3080705


Electric blue holds a special place in my .


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Still in this beauty! I know it's not a summer color but it's such a great bag!
> View attachment 3075761


Classic black Selma.


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for the lovely watermelon Greenwich.  I also found a matching zip around wallet in watermelon. They look so cute together.
> View attachment 3075905
> 
> View attachment 3075906
> 
> View attachment 3075907


 


HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3082639
> 
> 
> Carrying my large Greenwich!!


The Greenwich comes in so many beautiful colors!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> I love this color.  I missed pomegranate when it came out.  Is that the large n/s Selma?!



Yes! I love it! I have it in the Dark Dune as well. It's one of my all time favs!


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> Looks great on you!   &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; this purple!


Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143


Love your whole outfit and the purple really sets it off. Looks great! This just shows what a great handbag can do for any outfit, dress or casual. Really pulls it all together. NICE!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> Love your whole outfit and the purple really sets it off. Looks great! This just shows what a great handbag can do for any outfit, dress or casual. Really pulls it all together. NICE!


Thanks!!


----------



## kerriberri76

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3082639
> 
> 
> Carrying my large Greenwich!!




Beautiful color combo! I have 2 Greenwichs and they are my faves of all the bags I have..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143


Pretty color! Don't see that one posted often.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards. fingers crossed I can find a sister for her, maybe in watermelon?
View attachment 3083212


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards. fingers crossed I can find a sister for her, maybe in watermelon?
> View attachment 3083212



Fingers and toes crossed!!! She needs a sister and watermelon is yummy &#128522;


----------



## Christa72720

Another fave! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Dillon in Pearl Grey. Don't mind the enthusiastic furball in the background!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> It's beautiful and love the interior pop of purple!







ubo22 said:


> The Greenwich comes in so many beautiful colors!







kerriberri76 said:


> Beautiful color combo! I have 2 Greenwichs and they are my faves of all the bags I have..




Thank you!  Yes this bags comes in so many beautiful colors and I absolutely love her!!


----------



## tflowers921

Christa72720 said:


> Another fave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillon in Pearl Grey. Don't mind the enthusiastic furball in the background!




Your pup is too cute! 
I always wanted this one but missed out, it's beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards. fingers crossed I can find a sister for her, maybe in watermelon?
> View attachment 3083212



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Another fave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dillon in Pearl Grey. Don't mind the enthusiastic furball in the background!



Another cute bag!!! You should do a collection pic.....


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Another cute bag!!! You should do a collection pic.....




Thanks! I'll try to do one when I get a second!


----------



## Christa72720

tflowers921 said:


> Your pup is too cute!
> I always wanted this one but missed out, it's beautiful!




Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards. fingers crossed I can find a sister for her, maybe in watermelon?
> View attachment 3083212



Hope you find watermelon. It is such a great coral color. 

There are really so many nice colors. I wish I could carry more than one at a time without looking like a crazy bag lady


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Fingers and toes crossed!!! She needs a sister and watermelon is yummy [emoji4]




Thanks! No sister for Riley today, but I did find an electric blue Cindy. I posted a picture in the show your MK bags thread.


----------



## Nymeria1

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Pomegranate Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082143



Pretty bag, and I love those shoes!!


----------



## Christa72720

Nymeria1 said:


> Pretty bag, and I love those shoes!!



Thanks!!


----------



## christy1993

Micael kors for today hehe


----------



## CaliChic

Currently in bed (night owl) but ive been carrying my studded selma messenger. Took this pic when I was switching into her so its kind of like a purse pick of the week/whats in my bag/current bag pic lol!


----------



## Bootlover07

christy1993 said:


> Micael kors for today hehe




Is that a sapphire sutton? Bag twins! I'm actually carrying my large right now too


----------



## neonbright

I got this for my birthday and I have a feeling I will be wearing it more than my Fossils.


----------



## christy1993

Beautiful!


----------



## christy1993

Bootlover07 said:


> Is that a sapphire sutton? Bag twins! I'm actually carrying my large right now too





Yes haha mine is medium I think but this colour is so so so beautiful I always got complement on it


----------



## Christa72720

CaliChic said:


> Currently in bed (night owl) but ive been carrying my studded selma messenger. Took this pic when I was switching into her so its kind of like a purse pick of the week/whats in my bag/current bag pic lol!
> 
> View attachment 3084504


Dark Dune is my favorite!!


----------



## neonbright

christy1993 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## sweetbabyray88

Quilted Fulton [emoji7]


----------



## sweetbabyray88

Quilted Fulton


----------



## Christa72720

sweetbabyray88 said:


> View attachment 3086383
> 
> 
> Quilted Fulton


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086598



Blush Sutton is beautiful! Where would I find a Small one?  Does Small fit all your essentials?


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086598


I love this, I am enjoying my small Sutton a lot, I think it looks beautiful in this colour.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sweetbabyray88 said:


> View attachment 3086381
> 
> Quilted Fulton [emoji7]



Pretty! nice combo.



Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086598



Such a nice color, compliments your boots well!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086598



Hope you're well hon, gorgeous combo! Love it all. Happy to see you're enjoying Blush!


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> Blush Sutton is beautiful! Where would I find a Small one?  Does Small fit all your essentials?




I got it from zappos! It does fit a lot more than I thought! I carry a normal sized MK wallet, coin purse, phone, gum, some lipgloss and carmex and water bottle. I also tried stuffing my dogs leash and harness in there and it looked a bit odd but it worked haha! I would think a medium would be too heavy for me, especially since I wear mine crossbody a lot. 



MKbaglover said:


> I love this, I am enjoying my small Sutton a lot, I think it looks beautiful in this colour.




Thank you! I forgot what color you had? It's such a cute style!



HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! nice combo.
> 
> Such a nice color, compliments your boots well!




Thanks! I didn't notice it until I was out and about, I love neutrals too much haha



DiamondsForever said:


> Hope you're well hon, gorgeous combo! Love it all. Happy to see you're enjoying Blush!




Hey DF! Yes I'm finally enjoying her since I finished my test last Thursday! I love this color so much. especially out in the sun. It changes color from more pink to less pink. So glad I kept her instead of Ava too as it's def more "me." Hope u are well too!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I got it from zappos! It does fit a lot more than I thought! I carry a normal sized MK wallet, coin purse, phone, gum, some lipgloss and carmex and water bottle. I also tried stuffing my dogs leash and harness in there and it looked a bit odd but it worked haha! I would think a medium would be too heavy for me, especially since I wear mine crossbody a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I forgot what color you had? It's such a cute style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't notice it until I was out and about, I love neutrals too much haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DF! Yes I'm finally enjoying her since I finished my test last Thursday! I love this color so much. especially out in the sun. It changes color from more pink to less pink. So glad I kept her instead of Ava too as it's def more "me." Hope u are well too!


I got Mandarin and I love the bag more than I thought I would!  It is very comfortable as a shoulder bag, whereas my selma is a bit more boxy, I haven't tried it crossbody yet!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying small blush selma today. I thought she matched with my new sam edelman boots from the nordies anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086598



Yeah I am so happy to see you are wearing her


----------



## coivcte

Small but practical!!


----------



## paula3boys

Just got this and moved into it this morning to take with me on an interview


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Yeah I am so happy to see you are wearing her



I am in loveee with this bag! So glad I got her. It was full price but well worth it 
Did you get the purple riley in your profile pic??? I am in LOVE with the color!!!! I hope he brings this out in other soft leather styles..it's absolutely beautiful.



coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!





paula3boys said:


> Just got this and moved into it this morning to take with me on an interview
> View attachment 3087569



Loving the black and silver today ladies!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I am in loveee with this bag! So glad I got her. It was full price but well worth it
> Did you get the purple riley in your profile pic??? I am in LOVE with the color!!!! I hope he brings this out in other soft leather styles..it's absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but I will ... &#128512;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I love it it is a must have
> 
> I'm glad you kept her she looks greAt &#128512;&#128512;
> There's a lot of leather styles this time I'm in love with a lot of it


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> I am in loveee with this bag! So glad I got her. It was full price but well worth it
> 
> Did you get the purple riley in your profile pic??? I am in LOVE with the color!!!! I hope he brings this out in other soft leather styles..it's absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the black and silver today ladies!




It feels funny to be in a neutral when I've been rocking MK colors for so long lol! Once upon a time I was only wearing black, grey or brown purses! Then I found tpf


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> I got it from zappos! It does fit a lot more than I thought! I carry a normal sized MK wallet, coin purse, phone, gum, some lipgloss and carmex and water bottle. I also tried stuffing my dogs leash and harness in there and it looked a bit odd but it worked haha! I would think a medium would be too heavy for me, especially since I wear mine crossbody a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I forgot what color you had? It's such a cute style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn't notice it until I was out and about, I love neutrals too much haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DF! Yes I'm finally enjoying her since I finished my test last Thursday! I love this color so much. especially out in the sun. It changes color from more pink to less pink. So glad I kept her instead of Ava too as it's def more "me." Hope u are well too!



Well done on completing your studies! Are you done for the summer now? Haha yes I get just the same, Blush Selma changes colour depending on the sunlight and what outfit I'm wearing. Really is such a great colour. Did you get your money back from the bank for Ava? I can't wait to have an MK visit to see all the new autumn colours IRL! Been good for ages not buying anything...


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!



Simply stunning!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!



so cute!



paula3boys said:


> Just got this and moved into it this morning to take with me on an interview
> View attachment 3087569



Nice! hope your interview went well.


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! hope your interview went well.



Thank you! It was my second interview with this firm and it went well. They asked me for my references within 20 minutes of me leaving! Crossing my fingers because I need another job and I would love to work for them


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!


Sweet! Love the studded MK bags! Wondering if I will keep this one or not.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!


----------



## Christa72720

coivcte said:


> Small but practical!!


I love this one! They fit a ton of stuff!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! It was my second interview with this firm and it went well. They asked me for my references within 20 minutes of me leaving! Crossing my fingers because I need another job and I would love to work for them



sounds promising. Best of luck~


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Well done on completing your studies! Are you done for the summer now? Haha yes I get just the same, Blush Selma changes colour depending on the sunlight and what outfit I'm wearing. Really is such a great colour. Did you get your money back from the bank for Ava? I can't wait to have an MK visit to see all the new autumn colours IRL! Been good for ages not buying anything...




Yes I got my money back, including what I paid for tax. Thank goodness! I am completely done with school now and hopefully won't have to take the bar exam again, won't know the results until late November. I'm in Hawaii right now but didn't bring any MKs but saw a bunch on sale at the navy exchange tax free. I saw a mini fuschia Selma for $78! Also some hamiltons for $223 and luggage sutton for $260. I am tempted but I also saw some gorgeous coach bags so I'm torn! 



paula3boys said:


> Thank you! It was my second interview with this firm and it went well. They asked me for my references within 20 minutes of me leaving! Crossing my fingers because I need another job and I would love to work for them




That sounds like a very good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes I got my money back, including what I paid for tax. Thank goodness! I am completely done with school now and hopefully won't have to take the bar exam again, won't know the results until late November. I'm in Hawaii right now but didn't bring any MKs but saw a bunch on sale at the navy exchange tax free. I saw a mini fuschia Selma for $78! Also some hamiltons for $223 and luggage sutton for $260. I am tempted but I also saw some gorgeous coach bags so I'm torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a very good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



Love how us ladies support each other with non purse occasions as well  P, well done on completing your bar exams that's a huge achievement! Fingers crossed for a great result  relax and enjoy Hawaii, which island are you on? Sounds like it would be rude not to buy something as tax free... 

I'm currently in Tuscany Italy, hoping to pop into MK in Florence on our way home on Saturday, fingers crossed.


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! It was my second interview with this firm and it went well. They asked me for my references within 20 minutes of me leaving! Crossing my fingers because I need another job and I would love to work for them



Fingers crossed for you Paula! Let us know how you go.


----------



## myluvofbags

DiamondsForever said:


> Fingers crossed for you Paula! Let us know how you go.



+1, best wishes to you!


----------



## ubo22

diamondsforever said:


> fingers crossed for you paula! Let us know how you go.


 


myluvofbags said:


> +1, best wishes to you!


+2!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
View attachment 3090908

View attachment 3090909


----------



## coivcte

Christa72720 said:


> I love this one! They fit a ton of stuff!


----------



## coivcte

Christa72720 said:


> I love this one! They fit a ton of stuff!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909


What a beauuuuty!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909



Beautiful! I love your furry fob!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909



This is gorgeous!!! I've been carrying my sapphire sutton for the last couple days. Electric blue and sapphire are really beautiful shades of blue. I love the white puff ball too......


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909



Do you have a recomend an ebay seller for the fur balls? I need some


----------



## Bellepedia

Hi..
Anybody over here got the 'Bowery large shoulder bag'? If so, can u please share ur experience..any concerns.. Im almost done with ordering it..but thought of to ask here first..


----------



## Younglove

I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!


----------



## ubo22

Younglove said:


> I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!


OMG, great deal!  Is that pearl grey with silver hardware?


----------



## Uthra11

Younglove said:


> I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!




Wow! That's a stunning color!


----------



## Uthra11

Younglove said:


> I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!




Where did you find this beauty? I want one too soooo bad!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Younglove said:


> I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!



Score!   Great neutral,  will go with alot through fall and winter.   Twinsies.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bellepedia said:


> Hi..
> Anybody over here got the 'Bowery large shoulder bag'? If so, can u please share ur experience..any concerns.. Im almost done with ordering it..but thought of to ask here first..



I did get it in black and loved everything about it except the interior was black so I returned it.   I'm really rethinking about getting it again.   It was super comfy and I loved the zippers on the exterior and also how understated it is.


----------



## Bellepedia

myluvofbags said:


> I did get it in black and loved everything about it except the interior was black so I returned it.   I'm really rethinking about getting it again.   It was super comfy and I loved the zippers on the exterior and also how understated it is.




Ooh.. I really like that too.. Abt right now..my only concern is if the base is too wide(depth as they say), almost 6"?!

Im talking to the SA today in macys and she told me "theyre going to stop this model from making more batches and introduce some newer stuff for fall, so if u really like it, now is the time" I dont know if its marketing trick or truth...


----------



## Younglove

Thank you! And Yea it is!


----------



## Younglove

Thank you!


----------



## Younglove

Uthra11 said:


> Where did you find this beauty? I want one too soooo bad!!!



I actually found it at the outlet store! The sa's were freaking out asking where I found it at in the store haha the manager said it was a transfer from the regular full price store I really didnt need another bag but it was half off retail and I've always wanted a Hamilton!


----------



## Younglove

myluvofbags said:


> Score!   Great neutral,  will go with alot through fall and winter.   Twinsies.



Thank you! And yea I think it will go with everything! Gray is such an awesome neutral!


----------



## Thaqueencami

Thought I'd share on this thread too since I'm loving it and can't get enough. Jet set chain crossbody. On sale now at Nordstrom for 118. (Hardware is gold, lighting making it look silverish)


----------



## Christa72720

Thaqueencami said:


> Thought I'd share on this thread too since I'm loving it and can't get enough. Jet set chain crossbody. On sale now at Nordstrom for 118. (Hardware is gold, lighting making it look silverish)


I love this one! I have almost bought the Fuschia several times! Now I'm even more tempted &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Christa72720

Bringing in the warm tones with my Artisan Hamilton  today. Can't wait for fall!


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Bringing in the warm tones with my Artisan Hamilton  today. Can't wait for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091995


Such a nice antiqued brown...goes great with your outfit!


----------



## laurelenas

Christa72720 said:


> Bringing in the warm tones with my Artisan Hamilton  today. Can't wait for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091995




You look great!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Bringing in the warm tones with my Artisan Hamilton  today. Can't wait for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091995




Very pretty!!![emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> Bringing in the warm tones with my Artisan Hamilton  today. Can't wait for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091995



Looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Younglove said:


> I picked this up on sale for 150$ today!



Love this color! and great deal. 



Thaqueencami said:


> Thought I'd share on this thread too since I'm loving it and can't get enough. Jet set chain crossbody. On sale now at Nordstrom for 118. (Hardware is gold, lighting making it look silverish)



This is so nice, i have a Saffiano JS x-body, i'd love one done in softer leather.


----------



## Thaqueencami

Christa72720 said:


> I love this one! I have almost bought the Fuschia several times! Now I'm even more tempted &#65533;&#65533;



It was on sale too.


----------



## Thaqueencami

HesitantShopper said:


> This is so nice, i have a Saffiano JS x-body, i'd love one done in softer leather.



It's a dream!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy busy lately so I am very behind in reading and commenting on everyone's beauties. But I did want to share a couple of pictures of the first morning commute for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty.
> View attachment 3090908
> 
> View attachment 3090909



how pretty! the poofball looks lovely on it too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thaqueencami said:


> Thought I'd share on this thread too since I'm loving it and can't get enough. Jet set chain crossbody. On sale now at Nordstrom for 118. (Hardware is gold, lighting making it look silverish)


I Love this bag!! Your pix makes me want one lol. I just bought a bag in EB (LOVE that color!), so I was looking for this in another color. I just ordered one in aquamarine from bloomies for a super, super good deal, but I have a feeling the order will get cancelled. Do you have any mod shots with this bag you could share?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> I love this one! I have almost bought the Fuschia several times! Now I'm even more tempted &#55357;&#56832;


Same here! lol


----------



## Thaqueencami

BeachBagGal said:


> I Love this bag!! Your pix makes me want one lol. I just bought a bag in EB (LOVE that color!), so I was looking for this in another color. I just ordered one in aquamarine from bloomies for a super, super good deal, but I have a feeling the order will get cancelled. Do you have any mod shots with this bag you could share?



Excuse my lack of forum lingo lol mod shots? I can take any photos you like.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thaqueencami said:


> Excuse my lack of forum lingo lol mod shots? I can take any photos you like.


A pic with you wearing it (you don't have to include your face)..just gives an idea on how it looks and wears on a person. Or a pic of the inside.


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great!



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!![emoji3]



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Such a nice antiqued brown...goes great with your outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

laurelenas said:


> You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## Thaqueencami

BeachBagGal said:


> A pic with you wearing it (you don't have to include your face)..just gives an idea on how it looks and wears on a person. Or a pic of the inside.



Lol oh! Sure! I'll post more shortly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> I Love this bag!! Your pix makes me want one lol. I just bought a bag in EB (LOVE that color!), so I was looking for this in another color. I just ordered one in aquamarine from bloomies for a super, super good deal, but I have a feeling the order will get cancelled. Do you have any mod shots with this bag you could share?


I got my shipping notice!!! I'll post pix when I receive it.


----------



## Nan246

Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!



Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!


Everything looks great together!


----------



## MKbaglover

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!




I love the way your bag matches your outfit perfectly a beautiful outfit! I love these two colours together,.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!




You look wonderful!!!! Love your dress and bag! Is that electric blue? So pretty!


----------



## TnC

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!



Gorgeous! Love the dress with the Selma!


----------



## Nan246

Thank you so much everyone! You all made my day. I have a big smile on the whole day.  The color is sapphire blue. 
Have a great week.


----------



## CocoChannel

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!




Love it! Glad you had a great day[emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Thank you so much everyone! You all made my day. I have a big smile on the whole day.  The color is sapphire blue.
> Have a great week.


I  a sapphire blue Selma.  Bag twins!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!


Looks so pretty on you! Enjoy!


----------



## kerriberri76

Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow


----------



## Christa72720

kerriberri76 said:


> Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow
> View attachment 3093539




Cute!!


----------



## HeatherL

kerriberri76 said:


> Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow
> View attachment 3093539




I love this bag!!!  It looks comfy as well as just awesome!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> I  a sapphire blue Selma.  Bag twins!


Cool! &#128525;


----------



## Nan246

CocoChannel said:


> Love it! Glad you had a great day[emoji1]



Thanks!!&#128521;


----------



## Nan246

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks so pretty on you! Enjoy!



Thanks Cinthia. Btw enjoyed picts of you with your cool bags. You need to post one on the Harley!


----------



## Nan246

kerriberri76 said:


> Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow
> View attachment 3093539



Love that Nickel finish! Goes great with black.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow
> View attachment 3093539


Love it! Think I will pull mine out today! Bag twins! Are you sure that is nickle? Mine is a brilliant silver metallic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Thanks Cinthia. Btw enjoyed picts of you with your cool bags. You need to post one on the Harley!


Thank you, Luv!  I will, soon!


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Love it! Think I will pull mine out today! Bag twins! Are you sure that is nickle? Mine is a brilliant silver metallic?




When I saw yours it looked brighter than mine but I bought mine new from the outlet and the tag said Nickel....so not sure. Maybe the outlet version is darker?


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Love it! Think I will pull mine out today! Bag twins! Are you sure that is nickle? Mine is a brilliant silver metallic?




Looking back at my picture, it is showing s little darker than it actually is. It's a couple shades darker than the silver hardwear


----------



## Thaqueencami

BeachBagGal said:


> I Love this bag!! Your pix makes me want one lol. I just bought a bag in EB (LOVE that color!), so I was looking for this in another color. I just ordered one in aquamarine from bloomies for a super, super good deal, but I have a feeling the order will get cancelled. Do you have any mod shots with this bag you could share?



Sorry for the lame shot and dirty mirror lol. I don't have full body mirrors in my place. -_- it's on my list.


----------



## Thaqueencami

BeachBagGal said:


> I got my shipping notice!!! I'll post pix when I receive it.



Yay!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!



Very nice!


----------



## coivcte




----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


>



Love this bag!!!! So pretty....


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


>


Bucket bags are not my thing, but this Miranda is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Sunday lunch with my Selma, MK dress, watch, and jewelry. Feeling fancy and happy!


Love all you blue  together!!! nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> Rocking my Nickel Tristan today....thought it went well with my black top. Please ignore my dirty mirror...cleaning day is tomorrow
> View attachment 3093539


That bag has a nice little edginess to it..looks good!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thaqueencami said:


> Sorry for the lame shot and dirty mirror lol. I don't have full body mirrors in my place. -_- it's on my list.


Looks good and comfy to wear! I'm excited...I can't wait to get mine! Thanks for pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

coivcte said:


>


Pretty, pretty!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


>



Beautiful,  especially with the pop of color peeking out.   The scarf goes perfectly!


----------



## Sarah03

Aquamarine Selma
View attachment 3095134


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134


This color just blows my mind!  So bold, bright, and beautiful!


----------



## mrfcupcake

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134




Beautiful. I have the medium messenger in this colour [emoji170]


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134




If I really had to choose, I'd say this is my favorite bag!  I just LOVE the color and everything about the style!  I have the large, is this medium or large?  Don't you just love the pop of color?


----------



## Sarah03

ubo22 said:


> This color just blows my mind!  So bold, bright, and beautiful!



Thank you!



mrfcupcake said:


> Beautiful. I have the medium messenger in this colour [emoji170]



Thank you!



HeatherL said:


> If I really had to choose, I'd say this is my favorite bag!  I just LOVE the color and everything about the style!  I have the large, is this medium or large?  Don't you just love the pop of color?




Yes!  I love it. it's my favorite bright blue & the style is awesome. Selma is super functional.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134


Such a pretty color! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!



Love love love bag twin!!! looks great with your outfit


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Love love love bag twin!!! looks great with your outfit


Thank Smiley! I love turquoise and coral togther. One of favorite summer color combos and this watermelon Riley does the trick! Yes, bag twins indeed.  How is that beautiful green bag from the Michael Kors Collection, that you got for such a steal, working out for you? I am thinking how great that bag will be for the fall season, not too far off!


----------



## Christa72720

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134



Love this! I have the wallet in this color and I get compliments every time I get it out!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank Smiley! I love turquoise and coral togther. One of favorite summer color combos and this watermelon Riley does the trick! Yes, bag twins indeed.  How is that beautiful green bag from the Michael Kors Collection, that you got for such a steal, working out for you? I am thinking how great that bag will be for the fall season, not too far off!



I haven't wore it yet, but I did keep it. I just love how rich the color is and decided to live with the flaws. She will fit in great for the fall.The leather is just something else on collection bags.I am really surprised they didn't release that emerald green for this fall instead they went with olive. I am looking forward to wearing it I am glad I listen to you when you said to keep it. I just kept staring at it over and over and she was a great deal


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I haven't wore it yet, but I did keep it. I just love how rich the color is and decided to live with the flaws. She will fit in great for the fall.The leather is just something else on collection bags.I am really surprised they didn't release that emerald green for this fall instead they went with olive. I am looking forward to wearing it I am glad I listen to you when you said to keep it. I just kept staring at it over and over and she was a great deal


Yes, that was a STEAL on an amazing bag! It really is a beauty! Glad you got over the packaging! lol!


----------



## Sarah03

Christa72720 said:


> Love this! I have the wallet in this color and I get compliments every time I get it out!!







CinthiaZ said:


> Such a pretty color! Enjoy!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all you blue  together!!! nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Nan246

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!



Very nice! Great pop of color! Cute dress!


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!




LOVE!!!! You look wonderful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Very nice! Great pop of color! Cute dress!





Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!!! You look wonderful!




Thank you! Trying to use it while I still can. Summer is going by too fast!


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! Trying to use it while I still can. Summer is going by too fast!




You could still rock that in the fall! I love bright colors in cold weather; I carry my favorite Mk color (sapphire) all year lol. I just switch from my sapphire jet set (warm weather bag) to my sapphire sutton (cold weather bag). I know you can wear both styles in any season but I love how care free my jet set is with summer clothes and how sophisticated my sutton is with boots and leggings!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> You could still rock that in the fall! I love bright colors in cold weather; I carry my favorite Mk color (sapphire) all year lol. I just switch from my sapphire jet set (warm weather bag) to my sapphire sutton (cold weather bag). I know you can wear both styles in any season but I love how care free my jet set is with summer clothes and how sophisticated my sutton is with boots and leggings!


I suppose it might look ok with black. I am just not in the mood for these colors in the cooler seasons, I am ready for my wine colors, browns, greens, reds and blacks. Blue is definitely an all season color. I don't even EAT watermelon in the winter! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I suppose it might look ok with black. I am just not in the mood for these colors in the cooler seasons, I am ready for my wine colors, browns, greens, reds and blacks. Blue is definitely an all season color. I don't even EAT watermelon in the winter! lol!



Well good thing you don't eat watermelon... Your purse is safe lol &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!



Colors look great together!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma
> View attachment 3095134


LOVE this color! Have a bag coming in this color this week! Yay!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!


Lookin' good with your watermelon lovely!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Well good thing you don't eat watermelon... Your purse is safe lol &#128514;&#128514;


lol! I DO eat watermelon, but only in the summertime! lol! I only WEAR it in the summer too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Colors look great together!





BeachBagGal said:


> Lookin' good with your watermelon lovely!




Thanks !  Enjoying the color while I still can. Summer is flying by too fast already!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoying my Watermelon Riley as much as I can before summer is over! Just love the Riley! Such a great bag!


Watermelon really pops!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Watermelon really pops!


Thanks Ubo! Sad to be putting it away soon. Will be like pulling out a brand new bag next spring!


----------



## myluvofbags

Riding shotgun.   Lovin this little bag so much.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Riding shotgun.   Lovin this little bag so much.


That charm looks great on it!! Love that bag!


----------



## Hollywood H

Black Medium Selma with Grommets an silver hardware


----------



## Bootlover07

Peanut Selma messenger. I wasn't sure if I should buy this because I didn't know if I would really carry it, but it's seriously been my most used bag this summer. Perfect for shopping and nights out.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger. I wasn't sure if I should buy this because I didn't know if I would really carry it, but it's seriously been my most used bag this summer. Perfect for shopping and nights out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099053



I hesitated buying my crossbody bag (Cindy) but its definitely been my most used. I think it's because most people are a lot more active in the Summer months and it's a really great get up and go bag. I do a lot of city and beachfront walking so my crossbody is my best buy of the year....


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger. I wasn't sure if I should buy this because I didn't know if I would really carry it, but it's seriously been my most used bag this summer. Perfect for shopping and nights out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099053



I agree.   I was concerned I wouldn't use my small bags much,  but I'm finding them to be perfect for carrying your essentials and allow you to be hands free.


----------



## Scooch

While I'm still debating on keeping the vanilla logo Hamilton I snagged at TJ Maxx, I have been carrying this lovely.


----------



## laurelenas

Scooch said:


> While I'm still debating on keeping the vanilla logo Hamilton I snagged at TJ Maxx, I have been carrying this lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3099270




Nice! Is that aquamarine?


----------



## Scooch

laurelenas said:


> Nice! Is that aquamarine?




Yes it is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger. I wasn't sure if I should buy this because I didn't know if I would really carry it, but it's seriously been my most used bag this summer. Perfect for shopping and nights out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099053




Looks so cute on you! Love the Messengers! Oh and I'm loving all your sandals in your pix you post (I'm such a sandal girl!!)!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I hesitated buying my crossbody bag (Cindy) but its definitely been my most used. I think it's because most people are a lot more active in the Summer months and it's a really great get up and go bag. I do a lot of city and beachfront walking so my crossbody is my best buy of the year....




I totally agree! Mine was also my best buy! I also do a lot of beach walking and this was the perfect bag for vacation


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so cute on you! Love the Messengers! Oh and I'm loving all your sandals in your pix you post (I'm such a sandal girl!!)!!!




Thank you!! Purses are actually my second vice, shoes are my first LOL!! You should see my boot collection


----------



## Hollywood H

Small aquamarine Sutton with silver hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! Purses are actually my second vice, shoes are my first LOL!! You should see my boot collection




Lol oh wow! A girl after my own heart! Hehhe


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine on a beach vaca with me...


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine on a beach vaca with me...
> View attachment 3099851



Beautiful color!   Perfect for the beach.


----------



## lluuccka

Today at work with my Mandarine Jet Set Multifunction Tote, perfect for my notebook....


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Jet Set Travel Tote (shw) in Neon Yellow


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> Small Jet Set Travel Tote (shw) in Neon Yellow



Would like to see!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Today at work with my Mandarine Jet Set Multifunction Tote, perfect for my notebook....


I love the color Mandarin!


----------



## Apelila

I'm excited to wear my Hamilton EW pebbled leather Fall is right around the corner


----------



## reginaPhalange

lluuccka said:


> Today at work with my Mandarine Jet Set Multifunction Tote, perfect for my notebook....




Gorgeous! I have this in black and in dark dune but I really like this colour. Is the Mandarine more red or orange?


----------



## aunt_sweden

reginaPhalange said:


> Gorgeous! I have this in black and in dark dune but I really like this colour. Is the Mandarine more red or orange?



Mandarin is more orange-red.  Picture comparison in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...ctures-902852-%thread_page%.html#post28569724


----------



## aunt_sweden

Still some summer left in scandinavia. And im having a day off from work. Enjoying the day with my darling mandarin medium selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

aunt_sweden said:


> Still some summer left in scandinavia. And im having a day off from work. Enjoying the day with my darling mandarin medium selma.




Beautiful!!!! Perfect match to your outfit....[emoji3]


----------



## misslizz

My cami wallet....SO cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aunt_sweden said:


> Still some summer left in scandinavia. And im having a day off from work. Enjoying the day with my darling mandarin medium selma.


Pretty color and looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Sarah03

misslizz said:


> My cami wallet....SO cute!
> View attachment 3103609




That wallet is adorable!


----------



## keishapie1973

misslizz said:


> My cami wallet....SO cute!
> View attachment 3103609




Wow!!! Love this....[emoji7]


----------



## aunt_sweden

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!!! Perfect match to your outfit....[emoji3]











BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color and looks great with your outfit!



Thank's


----------



## CinthiaZ

This Naomi is probably my favorite Michael Kors bag that I own. I know I have shown it to you before but I want you to see how great it looks paired up with my Michael Kors Berkley sandals!  I wore them both out shopping today!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> This Naomi is probably my favorite Michael Kors bag that I own. I know I have shown it to you before but I want you to see how great it looks paired up with my Michael Kors Berkley sandals!  I wore them both out shopping today!



Cute and a perfect match.   The shoes look comfy.  I call my shoes by hours or minutes,  such as "these are my 2 hour shoe tops or my 8 hours. "  My family gets a laugh off that and yes I have some I consider only 30 minutes which I'll use knowing I'll be sitting most of the time,  lol.


----------



## coivcte

Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Raspberry


----------



## kerriberri76

Carrying my large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue today for my hubby's company picnic. I really like this and it holds so much!




It has so much space left I it that I could put so much more in.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Cute and a perfect match.   The shoes look comfy.  I call my shoes by hours or minutes,  such as "these are my 2 hour shoe tops or my 8 hours. "  My family gets a laugh off that and yes I have some I consider only 30 minutes which I'll use knowing I'll be sitting most of the time,  lol.


Thanks! Yes they are very comfy and for this old lady that's a must anymore. I have my Berkley 5 inch heels that I can only wear a few hours too! lol! Makes me mad. I used to be able to run around in heels from dawn to midnight! I miss wearing my heels. They are so pretty.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue today for my hubby's company picnic. I really like this and it holds so much!
> View attachment 3105515
> 
> View attachment 3105516
> 
> It has so much space left I it that I could put so much more in.


Sweet! Such a pretty color! I'd love that with my jeans.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Raspberry


Gorgeous color and love the silver studs against the pink! Sweet!


----------



## myluvofbags

kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue today for my hubby's company picnic. I really like this and it holds so much!
> View attachment 3105515
> 
> View attachment 3105516
> 
> It has so much space left I it that I could put so much more in.



Such a soft lovely color and I like the stud detail on the zipper pull.  Enjoy your day out.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Raspberry



I can never get enough of looking at this color,  so pretty.   Lovely match with your accessories.


----------



## Sarah03

I'm carrying my new Greenwich today. I love it!
View attachment 3105795


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my new Greenwich today. I love it!
> View attachment 3105795




Love this & the the charm too!  Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Love this & the the charm too!  Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> This Naomi is probably my favorite Michael Kors bag that I own. I know I have shown it to you before but I want you to see how great it looks paired up with my Michael Kors Berkley sandals!  I wore them both out shopping today!



what a great combo!



coivcte said:


> Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Raspberry




great color!


kerriberri76 said:


> Carrying my large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue today for my hubby's company picnic. I really like this and it holds so much!
> View attachment 3105515
> 
> View attachment 3105516
> 
> It has so much space left I it that I could put so much more in.



Love Pale blue and awesome storage in this!



Sarah03 said:


> I'm carrying my new Greenwich today. I love it!
> View attachment 3105795



Very nice, great Coach fob too lol


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, great Coach fob too lol




Thank you!  Good eye!


----------



## myluvofbags

Carried this last night.   She's an oldie.  I don't use it quite that often as even though it's on the smaller side it's a bit heavy.   I forgot how functional this bag is with all the pockets.   And I find it unusual as it's brown with silver hardware.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Carried this last night.   She's an oldie.  I don't use it quite that often as even though it's on the smaller side it's a bit heavy.   I forgot how functional this bag is with all the pockets.   And I find it unusual as it's brown with silver hardware.


You are right very unusual to see that combination on here.  It is a lovely bag!


----------



## Purseaholic6

My new selma large in the luggage color


----------



## keishapie1973

Purseaholic6 said:


> My new selma large in the luggage color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106316




Bag twins!!! The temperature dropped about ten degrees here. So, I'm pretending that Fall is here. Been carrying mine for a couple days. It just looks great with everything....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Carried this last night.   She's an oldie.  I don't use it quite that often as even though it's on the smaller side it's a bit heavy.   I forgot how functional this bag is with all the pockets.   And I find it unusual as it's brown with silver hardware.



very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purseaholic6 said:


> My new selma large in the luggage color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106316



Great color, suits it!



keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!! The temperature dropped about ten degrees here. So, I'm pretending that Fall is here. Been carrying mine for a couple days. It just looks great with everything....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3106321



Very nice! our nights temps are lowering.


----------



## Sarah03

Purseaholic6 said:


> My new selma large in the luggage color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106316







keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!! The temperature dropped about ten degrees here. So, I'm pretending that Fall is here. Been carrying mine for a couple days. It just looks great with everything....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3106321




Beautiful bags, ladies!  They sure do look great with everything. 

Welcome to the Selma club, Purseaholic!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Carrying my electric blue Hamilton


----------



## myluvofbags

lillywillowbug said:


> Carrying my electric blue Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106404



Love this color every time someone posts it.  The color is so vivid.


----------



## Purseaholic6

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color, suits it!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! our nights temps are lowering.




Thank You [emoji3]


----------



## Purseaholic6

keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!! The temperature dropped about ten degrees here. So, I'm pretending that Fall is here. Been carrying mine for a couple days. It just looks great with everything....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3106321




It sure does[emoji6]


----------



## Sarah03

lillywillowbug said:


> Carrying my electric blue Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106404




Love!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Carried this last night.   She's an oldie.  I don't use it quite that often as even though it's on the smaller side it's a bit heavy.   I forgot how functional this bag is with all the pockets.   And I find it unusual as it's brown with silver hardware.


Love all the compartments on it! I like a lot of compartments so I can find things easily. Really nice looking, functional bag! LOVE it!! I really enjoy seeing something different like this!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Purseaholic6 said:


> My new selma large in the luggage color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106316




Love this! Hoping to get the Sutton in this colour as I gave away my Hamilton Traveler. I'm getting this in Dark Dune though!


----------



## Bootlover07

Carrying my electric blue medium sutton for the first day of school! Ready to meet my new kiddos in style [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my electric blue medium sutton for the first day of school! Ready to meet my new kiddos in style [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107678



Whole look is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my electric blue medium sutton for the first day of school! Ready to meet my new kiddos in style [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107678


Love that EB!! Looks great with your dress!


----------



## Sarah03

Black/raspberry Greenwich- tote style today!  I love this bag. 
View attachment 3108102


----------



## Christa72720

Sarah03 said:


> Black/raspberry Greenwich- tote style today!  I love this bag.
> View attachment 3108102



Cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Black/raspberry Greenwich- tote style today!  I love this bag.
> View attachment 3108102



The pop of pink peeking out is so nice against the black.


----------



## keishapie1973

Switching into this one today. Oh, how I've missed her. It's been two months since I carried her. Pulling out my Fall bags makes them feel new again. This is probably the longest I've ever been bag content....[emoji7]


----------



## Apelila

My 5 years old Hamilton EW in pebbled leather I still love her


----------



## myluvofbags

All the Hamilton's are popping out, lovely.


----------



## Sarah03

Christa72720 said:


> Cute!



Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> The pop of pink peeking out is so nice against the black.




Thank you!


keishapie1973 said:


> Switching into this one today. Oh, how I've missed her. It's been two months since I carried her. Pulling out my Fall bags makes them feel new again. This is probably the longest I've ever been bag content....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3108137







Apelila said:


> My 5 years old Hamilton EW in pebbled leather I still love her



Keishapie & Apelila, I love the leather on your bags! They are beautiful.


----------



## Apelila

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keishapie & Apelila, I love the leather on your bags! They are beautiful.


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039; Pits def a excellent bag from MK and it's too sad they discontinued the soft leather version.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My 5 years old Hamilton EW in pebbled leather I still love her



Nice, great to here of an old gal standing the test of time!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Switching into this one today. Oh, how I've missed her. It's been two months since I carried her. Pulling out my Fall bags makes them feel new again. This is probably the longest I've ever been bag content....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3108137



great bag!



Sarah03 said:


> Black/raspberry Greenwich- tote style today!  I love this bag.
> View attachment 3108102



love the pop of color with these.



Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my electric blue medium sutton for the first day of school! Ready to meet my new kiddos in style [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107678



Lookin' great!


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Switching into this one today. Oh, how I've missed her. It's been two months since I carried her. Pulling out my Fall bags makes them feel new again. This is probably the longest I've ever been bag content....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3108137



Oh man seeing that again makes me want to go buy it!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Christa72720 said:


> Oh man seeing that again makes me want to go buy it!!




I have two, gave one away and am trying to get rid of my black one but seeing that picture has me second-guessing!


----------



## Christa72720

reginaPhalange said:


> I have two, gave one away and am trying to get rid of my black one but seeing that picture has me second-guessing!



It's such a classy bag!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Christa72720 said:


> It's such a classy bag!




I have the large size though and am trying to downsize my bags! Plus I recently bought a new Selma as well as a Sutton. Time to make some decisions.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keishapie & Apelila, I love the leather on your bags! They are beautiful.





HesitantShopper said:


> great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop of color with these.
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' great!



Thanks, Ladies. I've been sniffing the leather all day.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Oh man seeing that again makes me want to go buy it!!



Do it!!! You won't regret it.....



reginaPhalange said:


> I have two, gave one away and am trying to get rid of my black one but seeing that picture has me second-guessing!



Keep the black one. Mine is also large but it's not overwhelming. It is a classic style that will always be in fashion.....


----------



## coivcte

Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry


----------



## BeachBagGal

coivcte said:


> Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry


I just love it!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry



Really pretty,  I also really like your pretty rings.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Still in my Aquamarine girl..


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Aquamarine girl..
> View attachment 3109352



Gotta smile when looking at this one!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Aquamarine girl..
> View attachment 3109352




I love the way the sun reflects on that picture- it reminds me of a tropical beach!  I love the look of the style and as always I love bright colours!


----------



## MKbaglover

coivcte said:


> Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry




I love raspberry!  It looks really nice with the studs!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Aquamarine girl..
> View attachment 3109352







coivcte said:


> Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry




These colors are gorgeous!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Really pretty,  I also really like your pretty rings.



Oh thank you! They are my other obsession, Pandora!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Oh thank you! They are my other obsession, Pandora!



I thought that was a Pandora ring! but i wasn't sure.. i believe my oldest has one with the flower too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Can't get enough of my Medium Selma Messenger in Raspberry



so cute!



BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Aquamarine girl..
> View attachment 3109352



such a great color!


----------



## coivcte

HesitantShopper said:


> I thought that was a Pandora ring! but i wasn't sure.. i believe my oldest has one with the flower too.



MK + Pandora are killer combo! I didn't mean look wise, I meant for my bank account! 

Luckily I'm kind of bag and jewellery content right now, hope it will last.


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> MK + Pandora are killer combo! I didn't mean look wise, I meant for my bank account!
> 
> Luckily I'm kind of bag and jewellery content right now, hope it will last.



yes, so true.. i think my oldest has 3 or 4 bracelets? and rings.. i just got into troll beads lol


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Oh thank you! They are my other obsession, Pandora!



I love pandora too.  I have 3 bracelets.  I'll have to take a look at the rings.


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Riley in Pearl Grey.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I love pandora too.  I have 3 bracelets.  I'll have to take a look at the rings.



It is just as addictive as MK


----------



## DiamondsForever

Can't decide what MK to carry tomorrow for a day out in London!

Blush Selma Satchal
Blush Selma studded messenger
Or
Dark Dune Jet Set crossbody

What do you girls think?


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Can't decide what MK to carry tomorrow for a day out in London!
> 
> Blush Selma Satchal
> Blush Selma studded messenger
> Or
> Dark Dune Jet Set crossbody
> 
> What do you girls think?



Messenger! You need a good crossbody that holds a decent amount.


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Can't decide what MK to carry tomorrow for a day out in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Blush Selma Satchal
> 
> Blush Selma studded messenger
> 
> Or
> 
> Dark Dune Jet Set crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> What do you girls think?




Blush studed messenger, can forget about it then while your having a good old shop. Ooh I can't wait to see what you get [emoji1]


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Messenger! You need a good crossbody that holds a decent amount.


It depends on your outfit, right?? Have fun in London you lucky girl!! I always wanted to go there!


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Messenger! You need a good crossbody that holds a decent amount.





Suz82 said:


> Blush studed messenger, can forget about it then while your having a good old shop. Ooh I can't wait to see what you get [emoji1]





CinthiaZ said:


> It depends on your outfit, right?? Have fun in London you lucky girl!! I always wanted to go there!



Good choice girls  I was leaning toward Blush messenger....


There is so much to see Cinthia! You should come over, I think you'd love how vibrant London is. If you do come over let the UK ladies know  there is just so much to see and do, I have endless suggestions  I'll probably build my outfit around Blush messenger..!

Suz, will get spy pics at least


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Messenger! You need a good crossbody that holds a decent amount.



+1! Blush goes with everything, so no need to work your outfit around the bag


----------



## MKbaglover

DiamondsForever said:


> Can't decide what MK to carry tomorrow for a day out in London!
> 
> Blush Selma Satchal
> Blush Selma studded messenger
> Or
> Dark Dune Jet Set crossbody
> 
> What do you girls think?


I would go with the messenger- hands free and space to carry stuff.  Enjoy your shopping trip and I hope the weather is nice for to purchase a nice new bag


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my electric blue medium sutton for the first day of school! Ready to meet my new kiddos in style [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107678



Very lovely! Have a great year! Mine starts next Tuesday!


----------



## Nan246

I carried my black traveler with shw and mk hamilton loafer with the silver lock at a conference today. I was happy until my mk bead bracelet broke and beads went everywhere! Haven't found all of the beads yet. Boohoo. So....I bought another bag to cheer me up LOL! Burnt orange hamilton for the fall!


----------



## Hollywood H

small pearl grey Riley


----------



## paula3boys

Electric blue Cindy medium


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium




Love this cindy in eb. It really goes with bag style.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> small pearl grey Riley




That sounds a lovely bag. Would love a riley.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Mira in luggage with the luggage pocket insert. Been using it loads since I bought it recently. One of my collection favs.  Goes with anything.

ATTACH]3112261[/ATTACH]

Am swapping to my today purchase later.  Cynthia medium in signature.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Mira in luggage with the luggage pocket insert. Been using it loads since I bought it recently. One of my collection favs.  Goes with anything.
> 
> ATTACH]3112261[/ATTACH]
> 
> Am swapping to my today purchase later.  Cynthia medium in signature.
> 
> View attachment 3112265


That Cynthia looks like it will hold alot! Love the straps on that bags! Have fun wearing it! I especially love that great outer pocket on your other bag. I find them to be a must for things like my cell. Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium


Pretty color! Enjoy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> That Cynthia looks like it will hold alot! Love the straps on that bags! Have fun wearing it! I especially love that great outer pocket on your other bag. I find them to be a must for things like my cell. Enjoy!




Yes I think it will.  I love the straps in it. Has loads of interior pockets which is good. What are you like with ur exterior pockets lol.  I found this massive one on the Mira which I had no clue was there and as i've just got an iphone 6 plus it is being well used as the darn thing is brick sized so won't fit in the tiny one at the front.


----------



## paula3boys

trefusisgirl said:


> Love this cindy in eb. It really goes with bag style.







CinthiaZ said:


> Pretty color! Enjoy!




Thank you. I had sapphire jet set zip top tote but decided to sell it now that I have eb Cindy. I like the color of it slightly better and Cindy is a fun style. I now have three Cindy's- watermelon, electric blue and aquamarine, all medium


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium


Love that color! What a cute bag!


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I had sapphire jet set zip top tote but decided to sell it now that I have eb Cindy. I like the color of it slightly better and Cindy is a fun style. I now have three Cindy's- watermelon, electric blue and aquamarine, all medium




I have medium Selma messenger in electric blue and a laptop sleeve in sapphire and they are really really similar aren't they.  I think the sapphire seems to have more black undertones to it in the saffino leather.

Ur other colour cindys sound lovely as well i love those colours very cheerful.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium



oooh paula i LOVE this!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium



Such a great pop of color!   It's exactly like it's name,  electric!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium



Love this!!!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> I have medium Selma messenger in electric blue and a laptop sleeve in sapphire and they are really really similar aren't they.  I think the sapphire seems to have more black undertones to it in the saffino leather.
> 
> Ur other colour cindys sound lovely as well i love those colours very cheerful.


Sapphire is a slightly deeper, darker blue than electric blue.  Electric blue has a brighter pop to it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> Sapphire is a slightly deeper, darker blue than electric blue.  Electric blue has a brighter pop to it.




Yes seeing them side by side I much prefer the eb to sapphire.  It is as you say brighter.  Goes fab with denim jeans and tops I always feel.


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes seeing them side by side I much prefer the eb to sapphire.  It is as you say brighter.  Goes fab with denim jeans and tops I always feel.


Electric blue is a great pop of color.  I tend to go for the deeper, darker shades of colors, so I prefer sapphire.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Electric blue is a great pop of color.  I tend to go for the deeper, darker shades of colors, so I prefer sapphire.




I prefer sapphire too, especially on the selma. I did just purchase a medium EB sutton on clearance because my large had become too big for my needs. For some reason I don't mind the EB on that bag, and it's almost identical to my sapphire jet set. It looks different on each bag to me. I feel that way about dark dune too, especially with the regular leather and saffiano leather. It seems more taupe in regular leather and more brown on saffiano leather


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I prefer sapphire too, especially on the selma. I did just purchase a medium EB sutton on clearance because my large had become too big for my needs. For some reason I don't mind the EB on that bag, and it's almost identical to my sapphire jet set. It looks different on each bag to me. I feel that way about dark dune too, especially with the regular leather and saffiano leather. It seems more taupe in regular leather and more brown on saffiano leather


Yes, it's really important to see these colors in person on the different types of leather.  They look different depending on the leather and bag style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Mira in luggage with the luggage pocket insert. Been using it loads since I bought it recently. One of my collection favs.  Goes with anything.
> 
> ATTACH]3112261[/ATTACH]
> 
> Am swapping to my today purchase later.  Cynthia medium in signature.
> 
> View attachment 3112265



Those are really nice! seen neither before!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3112240
> 
> Electric blue Cindy medium



super cute! great color in this bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are really nice! seen neither before!




Seems like the Mira is quite a good find as I found limited info online about it and I love it.

Cynthia is getting well used already.  It is smaller storage wise than the Mira, but still holds all that I need it to and we are moving into the seasons where it is ideal tones to wear.


----------



## melbo

Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;



so classy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


Goorgeous bag and looks so classy on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]




It looks fantastic!!![emoji7]


----------



## Brandless

First outing with my dusty rose Bedford. It's my new everyday bag so I used it when I went to the gym and did errands. So happy with this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Brandless said:


> First outing with my dusty rose Bedford. It's my new everyday bag so I used it when I went to the gym and did errands. So happy with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114530


The color combo with the handles and the bag really compliment each other nicely. Very nice!


----------



## CocoChannel

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]




Love this bag!!! So classy looking and with your outfit looks amazing!


----------



## CocoChannel

Brandless said:


> First outing with my dusty rose Bedford. It's my new everyday bag so I used it when I went to the gym and did errands. So happy with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114530




Really pretty!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> so classy!









BeachBagGal said:


> Goorgeous bag and looks so classy on you!









keishapie1973 said:


> It looks fantastic!!![emoji7]









CocoChannel said:


> Love this bag!!! So classy looking and with your outfit looks amazing!


Thanks girls!!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;



Lovely Melbo!


----------



## Sonia CC

Me and my navy Selma , she is 2 years old d....


----------



## Hollywood H

Small pearl grey Riley for the 4th consecutive day.


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium dark dune Selma....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sonia CC said:


> Me and my navy Selma , she is 2 years old d....


Very nice, but I think you need a hair cut! LMAO!!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751



See this color goes well with pretty much everything.   Nice pic!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> See this color goes well with pretty much everything.   Nice pic!



Thank you!!! Yes, it does. That's what I love about it.....


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> Having lunch with DH, so I pulled out this beauty! It's been months since I last used this bag and I fell in love all over again! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]




This is beautiful!!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751




This is helping me to stop second guessing the Cinder!  Thanks [emoji3]. Very nice pic!  This bag looks great on you!


----------



## Brandless

keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751




Love that Selma! That's next on my wish list!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751




Love!!!! I just bought this at the sale this weekend!! Debating whether or not to keep it since I don't need this and my large pearl grey. I think the colors are different enough but too close to have in the same bag for me. Looks great on you!!! Do you prefer your medium or your large Selma?


----------



## msckmorris

Carried my gorgeous MK bag today. This was a Vday gift. Love it.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This is helping me to stop second guessing the Cinder!  Thanks [emoji3]. Very nice pic!  This bag looks great on you!




Thank you!!![emoji3]



Brandless said:


> Love that Selma! That's next on my wish list!




Thank you!!! You'll love it....[emoji3]



Bootlover07 said:


> Love!!!! I just bought this at the sale this weekend!! Debating whether or not to keep it since I don't need this and my large pearl grey. I think the colors are different enough but too close to have in the same bag for me. Looks great on you!!! Do you prefer your medium or your large Selma?




Ooh, you probably got a great deal. That was a really good sale. I think they are different enough to justify both. I wondered the same thing since I also have a large luggage Selma. But since they are different sizes, that was a good enough reason for me. 

I actually really love both sizes for different reasons. The medium works for most occasions. But, I think the large looks better carried. I feel like a diva carrying my large Selmas.....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

msckmorris said:


> Carried my gorgeous MK bag today. This was a Vday gift. Love it.


Ooo love it! Looks so soft!


----------



## msckmorris

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love it! Looks so soft!



The leather is extra soft and the gold and red are TDF.


----------



## BeachBagGal

msckmorris said:


> The leather is extra soft and the gold and red are TDF.


Is the color name Red? I bought the messenger style in Heritage Blue for my Mom for Mother's Day. It is sooo super soft. Love that bag!


----------



## andral5

msckmorris said:


> Carried my gorgeous MK bag today. This was a Vday gift. Love it.



That's actually a style I love. What is it called? Its height doesn't seem enough for what I usually carry though. But I so looove the color and style!


----------



## Sonia CC

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice, but I think you need a hair cut! LMAO!!



Haha...correct ! My hair really make me frustrated ....fizzy and dry...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sonia CC said:


> Haha...correct ! My hair really make me frustrated ....fizzy and dry...


lol! Was just teasing you for the bunny mask! lol!  Cute! God to way to hide! Why do we we hide, anyway?? No one wants me! lol!


----------



## Suz82

Taking my mini Selma colour block for her first outing as the sun is shining [emoji274]


----------



## Suz82

This one is more colour accurate [emoji175]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Brandless said:


> First outing with my dusty rose Bedford. It's my new everyday bag so I used it when I went to the gym and did errands. So happy with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114530



such a great color combo with the contrast straps. I -almost- bought one months ago in pale blue but could never find one irl.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sonia CC said:


> Me and my navy Selma , she is 2 years old d....



Really nice! looks great for a 2yo lol



keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751



Looking good! DD is such a versatile color.



msckmorris said:


> Carried my gorgeous MK bag today. This was a Vday gift. Love it.



Great gift! looks super squishy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> Taking my mini Selma colour block for her first outing as the sun is shining [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115314



so darn cute! i love the color block.


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! looks great for a 2yo lol
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! DD is such a versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> Great gift! looks super squishy!




Thank you!!![emoji3]



Suz82 said:


> This one is more colour accurate [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115352




Super cute!!![emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Black Hamilton E/W Satchel


----------



## ubo22

My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.


----------



## Suz82

HesitantShopper said:


> so darn cute! i love the color block.







keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!![emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!![emoji7]




Thanks ladies


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.



The luggage color with this looks fantastic!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.



Love it!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> This one is more colour accurate [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115352


So cute! Love the color combo!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> The luggage color with this looks fantastic!


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!!


Thanks!  I was wearing navy bermudas with a white shirt and brown flats this weekend, and it matched perfectly!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.



really nice combination!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! Love the color combo!




Thank you, I really enjoyed wearing her [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> really nice combination!


Thank you.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> This one is more colour accurate [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115352



Love this!  all my fav colours. You have sunshine as well! It has monsooned for days down here....:rain:


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Love this!  all my fav colours. You have sunshine as well! It has monsooned for days down here....:rain:




Don't worry... We got an hour at the park before the heavens opened [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.




This is very nice!!


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Medium dark dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 3114750
> View attachment 3114751



Gorgeous! I just switched from my DD Sutton. Just love that color!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.



Lovely! It's one of the best color combos IMO &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> This is very nice!!


 


melbo said:


> Lovely! It's one of the best color combos IMO &#128522;


 
Thanks to you both!  I love this color combo, too.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! I just switched from my DD Sutton. Just love that color!




Thank you!!![emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.


That would look awesome with the outfit you described! Sweet! The Sutton is my favorite of all the saffiano bags. Love those zipper compartments. Sweet!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.

Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> That would look awesome with the outfit you described! Sweet! The Sutton is my favorite of all the saffiano bags. Love those zipper compartments. Sweet!


Yes, it did!  When I pull out my Sutton, I really love carrying it.  The zipper compartments are so big and useful.


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Riley in cinder


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180


Nice combo! I keep trying not to buy the Traveler, but it might be my next purchase


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180



Love your hammy traveler, especially in that neutral! I need a traveler in my life &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180




Love the grey, such a classy colour x


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180



Great color!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180



Love.....


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180



Perfect match.   I really like this grey.  I'm hoping steel grey is similar to this.


----------



## Hollywood H

I'm carrying this beauty today:


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Hamilton in heather grey to match the top I will put on just before I head out the door.  Doesn't realky show in photos top is lilac and grey and willpug a grey best top underneath.
> 
> Jumper as UK seems to be chilling down this week!
> 
> View attachment 3116179
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116180





Hollywood H said:


> I'm carrying this beauty today:



I LOVE both the traveler and the Riley. Enjoy your day in style!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Love the grey, such a classy colour x




Haven't used it for a while and in my head I remembered it being much lighter and was pleased when I opened the dust bag and it was this shade.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> I'm carrying this beauty today:




This is gorgeous and I love ur bag charm so cute.


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> Love your hammy traveler, especially in that neutral! I need a traveler in my life [emoji1][emoji1]




Definately get one Melbo, i'd forgotten how much I love mine.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Perfect match.   I really like this grey.  I'm hoping steel grey is similar to this.




Is steel grey a new colour?  May have to check this out.


----------



## Hollywood H

trefusisgirl said:


> Is steel grey a new colour?  May have to check this out.



I have some kind of cosmetics case with a bow in steel grey from last year.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Haven't used it for a while and in my head I remembered it being much lighter and was pleased when I opened the dust bag and it was this shade.




A nice surprise for you then and the bag might see some more love over the winter [emoji106]&#127995;.... We know how long that is in the UK [emoji23]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> I have some kind of cosmetics case with a bow in steel grey from last year.




Ah i will have to have a look round to see what the else they did in that colour.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> A nice surprise for you then and the bag might see some more love over the winter [emoji106]&#127995;.... We know how long that is in the UK [emoji23]




12 months isn't it!

Yes i think that and the cynthia i bought last weekend will get a lot of use in the coming few months.

Hope ur colour lock enjoyed it's outing.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> 12 months isn't it!
> 
> Yes i think that and the cynthia i bought last weekend will get a lot of use in the coming few months.
> 
> Hope ur colour lock enjoyed it's outing.


 it is certainly true of this year!!


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> My large navy/white/luggage Sutton.  I pulled this baby out over the weekend and am still carrying her.



I love this! I was look at one but with brown and white. Vey lovely.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> I love this! I was look at one but with brown and white. Vey lovely.


Thanks!  The colorblock patterns first came out last year.  When I saw this color combo, I had to have it!


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Is steel grey a new colour?  May have to check this out.



I thought it was.   &#128533;


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> I have some kind of cosmetics case with a bow in steel grey from last year.



Wow that's great.   I have never seen it only heather grey.


----------



## reginaPhalange

melbo said:


> Love your hammy traveler, especially in that neutral! I need a traveler in my life [emoji1][emoji1]




Just out of curiosity, what draws you to the Traveler? I sold one and am in the process of selling my other one because I find myself drawn to more minimalistic designs. The only reason I can't seem to part with mine is because I lusted after it however I've now lost interest in it (am I the only one who experiences that?) and would love to find myself reaching for it more often instead of giving it up!


----------



## trefusisgirl

reginaPhalange said:


> Just out of curiosity, what draws you to the Traveler? I sold one and am in the process of selling my other one because I find myself drawn to more minimalistic designs. The only reason I can't seem to part with mine is because I lusted after it however I've now lost interest in it (am I the only one who experiences that?) and would love to find myself reaching for it more often instead of giving it up!




for me it was the colour and the shw. i am not keen on it for me personally, with the ghw as it is just too much for what i wear it with as i wear mostly silver and platinum jewellery.  It is also a good size without being huge.

I feel mine looks simple, but a classic.  At the same time
i bought mine there was a gooseberry with ghw and I just didn't feel the same about that.  Yet I have a selma in gooseberry with ghw and love it.

What colours are the one you sold and the one you have left?

No you aren't the only one that falls in love with a bag and then out.  I think that happens as sometimes the chase to get is more thrilling than the actual owning of some bags.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> 12 months isn't it!
> 
> Yes i think that and the cynthia i bought last weekend will get a lot of use in the coming few months.
> 
> Hope ur colour lock enjoyed it's outing.




She did and again yesterday lol x


----------



## reginaPhalange

trefusisgirl said:


> for me it was the colour and the shw. i am not keen on it for me personally, with the ghw as it is just too much for what i wear it with as i wear mostly silver and platinum jewellery.  It is also a good size without being huge.
> 
> I feel mine looks simple, but a classic.  At the same time
> i bought mine there was a gooseberry with ghw and I just didn't feel the same about that.  Yet I have a selma in gooseberry with ghw and love it.
> 
> What colours are the one you sold and the one you have left?
> 
> No you aren't the only one that falls in love with a bag and then out.  I think that happens as sometimes the chase to get is more thrilling than the actual owning of some bags.




Gooseberry is a beautiful colour! I'd actually considered that one. I sold the Large Luggage Traveler and still have the Large Black one which I've decided to part with, it needs to go to a home where it will be loved.

The chase is exactly what its all about and not just with bags but many things. The thrill, excitement, and adrenaline make it all the more satisfying.


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Jet Set Saffiano Leather Tote in silver


----------



## paula3boys

Grape medium Selma with silver hardware


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> Grape medium Selma with silver hardware
> View attachment 3117574




I so love this in grape! Just beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Grape medium Selma with silver hardware
> View attachment 3117574



what a rich, lovely color!


----------



## HeatherL

Large Dark Dune Selma!  Although I still haven't seen Cinder with SHW IRL, I'm not second guessing this beauty as much as when I first saw the pics of Cinder.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3117609
> 
> Large Dark Dune Selma!  Although I still haven't seen Cinder with SHW IRL, I'm not second guessing this beauty as much as when I first saw the pics of Cinder.




LOVE that bag in that color!! Here is a pic of a cinder Bedford I tried on. I've seen it in SHW and definitely prefer silver


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE that bag in that color!! Here is a pic of a cinder Bedford I tried on. I've seen it in SHW and definitely prefer silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117655
> View attachment 3117656




Wow that's beautiful, thanks for sharing!  I can't believe how gray Cinder looks.  Did you get her?


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Wow that's beautiful, thanks for sharing!  I can't believe how gray Cinder looks.  Did you get her?




Thanks! Yes, it is a darker grey with some purple in it. It is very similar to dark dune but dark dune pulls more mushroom brown and cinder pulls purple-ish grey. I didn't get it; I actually want a dark dune bag (which is why I love yours!) and Nordstrom has this bag in dark dune. I tried it on at Macy's to see if I liked the bag lol!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE that bag in that color!! Here is a pic of a cinder Bedford I tried on. I've seen it in SHW and definitely prefer silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117655
> View attachment 3117656


Does that look perfect with your outfit, or WHAT??!!!  NICE!!  Did you get it??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own) 

Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!


----------



## Bootlover07

CinthiaZ said:


> Does that look perfect with your outfit, or WHAT??!!!  NICE!!  Did you get it??




Thank you!!! Lol I was shocked at how perfectly it matched! I didn't get it only because I want it in Dark Dune


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is a darker grey with some purple in it. It is very similar to dark dune but dark dune pulls more mushroom brown and cinder pulls purple-ish grey. I didn't get it; I actually want a dark dune bag (which is why I love yours!) and Nordstrom has this bag in dark dune. I tried it on at Macy's to see if I liked the bag lol!!




That's a perfect description of DD!  Please post pics of you DD when you get her!  I may have to seek out a Cinder bag in soft leather with SHW.  Your description of Cinder along with the pics really makes me think I "need" Cinder in my life - lol.


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own)
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!




Amazing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own)
> 
> Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!


You workin' those fringes, Lady!!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> That's a perfect description of DD!  Please post pics of you DD when you get her!  I may have to seek out a Cinder bag in soft leather with SHW.  Your description of Cinder along with the pics really makes me think I "need" Cinder in my life - lol.




I will, have to wait for a sale!! Cinder is super pretty!!! I already have a pearl grey Selma so I don't think I really need another grey, but DD is more taupe so it will go with the brown stuff in my closet


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own)
> 
> Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!



Looks great and the gold hardware looks stunning with your jacket/outfit.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> Amazing!



Thanks! 



BeachBagGal said:


> You workin' those fringes, Lady!!



lol!!  Swingin! Workin it! lol! They are pretty cool on the bike blowing in the wind! lol! Thanks! 



myluvofbags said:


> Looks great and the gold hardware looks stunning with your jacket/outfit.



Thanks Luv! Is a black leather vest and the buttons are actually silver. I made an exception for gold hardware, for this one. I even bought some gold jewelry, just to wear with it. ! lol! I have been trying to get a deal on this bag for TWO years! You never see them on ebay for less that 250.00 even used! They are very rare. I enjoy these collectables. What I find odd about it, is that it is in the MMK collection. Most MK bags that retail over 1000.00 are in the MICHAEL Collection. Not very many MMKs over 1000. Most are generally under 600.00 I am thinking this is some kind of Italian leather and may be why it's called Vienna??. Sorry for the long schmeil, but I am fascinated with MK history and collecting all these rare birds. Is challenging and fun, especially when you get a deal!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own)
> 
> Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!



You're killing me!! This is EXACTLY my style!! And the Astor you posted last night! 

Tell me now, why have I spent so much money on not-so-well-known designers bags, when I could've find all kinda deals here and there?! Maybe I would've needed an intervention to stop that nonsense spending years ago! MK, here I come!!

Edit: now that I think about, I have a Rebecca Minkoff medium crossbody. I'm not sure on the type though. Haven't wear it in a while.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> You're killing me!! This is EXACTLY my style!! And the Astor you posted last night!
> 
> Tell me now, why have I spent so much money on not-so-well-known designers bags, when I could've find all kinda deals here and there?! Maybe I would've needed an intervention to stop that nonsense spending years ago! MK, here I come!!
> 
> Edit: now that I think about, I have a Rebecca Minkoff medium crossbody. I'm not sure on the type though. Haven't wear it in a while.


Thank you! Too cool! Not many care for the styles I like, so it's nice to meet some others that do. MK has some really cool designs for us edgier gals that like a more 'sexy' look. Some call it sleezy! LMAO! He has a whole bunch of really sexy bags! Check out our Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread. There's some really hot looking MK bags there. WAIT till you see some of those bags! I don't know any other designer that makes bags like his. I used to be into Coach but got bored with them soon as I discovered Michael Kors. I especially love his braided straps. I seem to like his earlier designs more than what I am seeing in the past five years, although he does still have some nice ones like the Riley, the Collette and some others. I also noticed the quality changing. It seems his older bags were better made to last longer. These newer ones have all kinds of issues with crooked lettering, broken straps, yadda, yadda. We have several threads about this. You never saw these problems on his earlier models. It is becoming more and more prevalent these days. IMO I think it it is because he is so popular now and certain styles are in such high demand, he is allowing too many defects past quality control, to meet the high demand. He better stop doing this or he is going to lose people! 

 Anyhow, here is the link  to the 'Sexy Rock N Roll bags' thread.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/lets-see-some-unusual-sexy-rock-n-roll-890040.html


----------



## Bootlover07

Pearl grey large Selma!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Pearl grey large Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117978


Lookin' good! Very nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Pearl grey large Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117978


Wow! That looks really SHARP! Love the whole ensemble, and the bag just ties it all together!


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Selma in silver (but not in saffiano leather).


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3117609
> 
> Large Dark Dune Selma!  Although I still haven't seen Cinder with SHW IRL, I'm not second guessing this beauty as much as when I first saw the pics of Cinder.



really nice! suits this shade and what an adorable charm.. looks like a coin purse owl?


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Wore my MK Fringe Vienna Satchel today. Showed a close up of the braided strap. I just love Mk's bags with the braided straps on them, I'm pretty sure it is a unique feature of Michael Kors. I don't see them much on other designer bags. Here's one he didn't copy from anyone! lol!!  ( that bugs me, especially when he really does have so many beautiful designs of his own)
> 
> Had a great day with it!  This MK Vienna bag originally retailed for* $1195.00!*! I bought it under 100.00 on ebay! Whoop!



very nice! and what a find?(wow, you sure have a knack there lol) braided straps are on a lot of the western type purses.. in other words equine ... as tack does this... but general purse brands? no i don't see it that often, Roots does it now and then but many outside my country don't even know who they are.


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> really nice! suits this shade and what an adorable charm.. looks like a coin purse owl?




Thanks!  The purse charm is a Tory Burch coin purse!  I actually got it while patiently waiting for the DD Selma to go on sale!  I thought it match perfect!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Pearl grey large Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117978




I love the Selma, pretty much in every color, but pearl grey is one of my favs.  I'm trying really hard not to duplicate colors or styles.  I failed once (2 large Selma's) but I'm at least trying to stay strong and not repeat colors.  She looks great on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  The purse charm is a Tory Burch coin purse!  I actually got it while patiently waiting for the DD Selma to go on sale!  I thought it match perfect!



it really does, completely adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Pearl grey large Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117978



Looks great! love that pearl grey!


----------



## lcaddict

Raspberry Selma SHW [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Today's bag and Wallet of choice, raspberry with SHW jet set wallet and raspberry and white,  GHW mini Selma colour block. The wallets bigger than the bag so it's going in my baby change bag [emoji6] think I need to find a coin purse!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! Too cool! Not many care for the styles I like, so it's nice to meet some others that do. MK has some really cool designs for us edgier gals that like a more 'sexy' look. Some call it sleezy! LMAO! He has a whole bunch of really sexy bags! Check out our Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread. There's some really hot looking MK bags there. WAIT till you see some of those bags! I don't know any other designer that makes bags like his. I used to be into Coach but got bored with them soon as I discovered Michael Kors. I especially love his braided straps. I seem to like his earlier designs more than what I am seeing in the past five years, although he does still have some nice ones like the Riley, the Collette and some others. I also noticed the quality changing. It seems his older bags were better made to last longer. These newer ones have all kinds of issues with crooked lettering, broken straps, yadda, yadda. We have several threads about this. You never saw these problems on his earlier models. It is becoming more and more prevalent these days. IMO I think it it is because he is so popular now and certain styles are in such high demand, he is allowing too many defects past quality control, to meet the high demand. He better stop doing this or he is going to lose people!
> 
> Anyhow, here is the link  to the 'Sexy Rock N Roll bags' thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/lets-see-some-unusual-sexy-rock-n-roll-890040.html



Last night I fell asleep on the couch so I can't wait to come home from work today to read that thread! Thanks, Cinthia!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Work bag


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> Work bag



So pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Large DD Selma


----------



## tflowers921

DiamondsForever said:


> Work bag




Is this luggage? Looks gorgeous in the sun!


----------



## DiamondsForever

paula3boys said:


> So pretty!





tflowers921 said:


> Is this luggage? Looks gorgeous in the sun!



Thanks girls! Tflowers92 - this is Large Dark Khaki Selma. She was looking pretty after my gym session!


----------



## DiamondsForever

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118511
> 
> Large DD Selma



So pretty! I so nearly brought this exact bag. Had a real hard time choosing between this and Dark Khaki.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Work bag


 


tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118511
> 
> Large DD Selma


Both of these Selmas rock!  Love all the different shades from the lighter dark khaki to the darker dark dune.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Work bag






tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3118511
> 
> Large DD Selma




Dark khaki and dark dune!!! Both total eye candy......


----------



## tflowers921

Always a good day for a Selma  wow dark khaki is really versatile! I thought it was luggage or peanut! Very pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you everybody! This was such a good purchase  and 40% off [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Purseaholic6




----------



## sweetmaus

My North South Studded Selma in Mandarin!


----------



## andral5

jnfrmana said:


> My North South Studded Selma in Mandarin!



Oooh, yummy!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jnfrmana said:


> My North South Studded Selma in Mandarin!


That's a real eye catcher! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! and what a find?(wow, you sure have a knack there lol) braided straps are on a lot of the western type purses.. in other words equine ... as tack does this... but general purse brands? no i don't see it that often, Roots does it now and then but many outside my country don't even know who they are.


You're right! It is definitely a western style that originated from our Native Americans, I think that is why I like it so much. I always like the western styling as well as Native American. MK uses it more than most other designers and I really appreciate that!


----------



## sweetmaus

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a real eye catcher! Hope you had a great day!




Thank you! You too! I was stuck on campus all day and my N/S Selma is able to fit my laptop, lunchbox and a binder just fine -- while being an absurdly adorable pop of colour. Love her!


----------



## Scooch

Started to carry this beauty a few days ago


----------



## Hollywood H

Large python embossed Selma in silver


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> Large python embossed Selma in silver




Pics please!  When I got into MK this bag was already done.  I missed out.


----------



## Hollywood H

HeatherL said:


> Pics please!  When I got into MK this bag was already done.  I missed out.



There are some in the "show me your mk bags" thread but i can take some more detailed pics later in the day.
I really like the bag but it is not as easy to take care of as saffiano leather.


----------



## Hollywood H

I took some quick photos of my silver python embossed Selma.
(Don't know why my stupid phone uploade the same Picture 3x.)


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> I took some quick photos of my silver python embossed Selma.
> (Don't know why my stupid phone uploade the same Picture 3x.)




This is Awesome!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hollywood H said:


> I took some quick photos of my silver python embossed Selma.
> (Don't know why my stupid phone uploade the same Picture 3x.)


STUNNING!!  I would love this bag anytime, but will so perfect for some Holiday bling! This is one of the nicest Selmas I 've ever seen! Enjoy!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Omg I wore my large jet set dark dune crossbody to go grocery shopping this afternoon. I was literally in the supermarket for about an hour and I spy denim transfer on the corner! Am I cursed or something?! 

I've had a go at it with a leather wipe since I got home and it seems to have come off!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg I wore my large jet set dark dune crossbody to go grocery shopping this afternoon. I was literally in the supermarket for about an hour and I spy denim transfer on the corner! Am I cursed or something?!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a go at it with a leather wipe since I got home and it seems to have come off!




Omg noooo! Thank god for leather wipes. Don't let it stop you enjoying wearing her though, worst case it's the back and no one would know but you x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Omg noooo! Thank god for leather wipes. Don't let it stop you enjoying wearing her though, worst case it's the back and no one would know but you x



Thanks hon. It seems to have come off but need to check properly in the morning. It's my Next jeans, always the same culprit! x


----------



## Hollywood H

CinthiaZ said:


> STUNNING!!  I would love this bag anytime, but will so perfect for some Holiday bling! This is one of the nicest Selmas I 've ever seen! Enjoy!



Thanks.
I really enjoy this because i'm a hopeless silver addict. &#128513;


----------



## lluuccka

Today my Peanut Riley


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks hon. It seems to have come off but need to check properly in the morning. It's my Next jeans, always the same culprit! x


Maybe it's time to part with your Next jeans.    I'd be more concerned with preserving my lighter colored handbags than a pair of jeans.


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> Today my Peanut Riley


This is one of the most gorgeous bags I've ever seen!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg I wore my large jet set dark dune crossbody to go grocery shopping this afternoon. I was literally in the supermarket for about an hour and I spy denim transfer on the corner! Am I cursed or something?!
> 
> I've had a go at it with a leather wipe since I got home and it seems to have come off!



OMG! glad the wipes helped. I'd seriously die lol of coarse my new MK being black means no worries but i do love the concept of the lighter colors. 



lluuccka said:


> Today my Peanut Riley



Love it! one day i hope to own a Riley!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hollywood H said:


> Thanks.
> I really enjoy this because i'm a hopeless silver addict. &#55357;&#56833;


Me too! I just LOVE silver! Here is my silver metallic Tristan. That is not the original detachable strap. I added my own silver chain strap becuase to original strap was too long for me.


----------



## Hollywood H

CinthiaZ said:


> Me too! I just LOVE silver! Here is my silver metallic Tristan. That is not the original detachable strap. I added my own silver chain strap becuase to original strap was too long for me.



Your Tristan looks great!!

I'm still carrying mi large python embossed silver Selma.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Maybe it's time to part with your Next jeans.    I'd be more concerned with preserving my lighter colored handbags than a pair of jeans.



:lolots: the same thought had also crossed my mind Ubo!  I just don't get it these jeans have been washed hundreds of times. You wouldn't think there's any colour left to come out! It's frustrating as these are my go to brand of jeans for the fit. Time to wear more skirts?!



HesitantShopper said:


> OMG! glad the wipes helped. I'd seriously die lol of coarse my new MK being black means no worries but i do love the concept of the lighter colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! one day i hope to own a Riley!



Thanks Hesitant Shopper. I agree with you, going for a black MK next!

Does the soft MK leather have this issue as well does anyone know?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hollywood H said:


> Your Tristan looks great!!
> 
> I'm still carrying mi large python embossed silver Selma.


That is one gorgeous Selma! Love the silver python! Awesome! I'm pretty sure the python bags retail for a bit more than the saffiano leather Selmas! Sweet! I like my silver bags especially for the holidays, but can be worn anytime! Don't worry about the leather. It will be fine. MK leather is awesome and very durable! I have had many of my soft leather bags, for decades! MK leather is some of the best leather out there! I just LOVE it!


----------



## Hollywood H

CinthiaZ said:


> That is one gorgeous Selma! Love the silver python! Awesome! I'm pretty sure the python bags retail for a bit more than the saffiano leather Selmas! Sweet! I like my silver bags especially for the holidays, but can be worn anytime! Don't worry about the leather. It will be fine. MK leather is awesome and very durable! I have had many of my soft leather bags, for decades! MK leather is some of the best leather out there! I just LOVE it!


I think i paid somewhere close to 500$. I ordered it frome the US and had to pay taxes and duties (i'm from Switzerland). But it was worth the money.


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> :lolots: the same thought had also crossed my mind Ubo!  I just don't get it these jeans have been washed hundreds of times. You wouldn't think there's any colour left to come out! It's frustrating as these are my go to brand of jeans for the fit. Time to wear more skirts?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hesitant Shopper. I agree with you, going for a black MK next!
> 
> Does the soft MK leather have this issue as well does anyone know?


Light colored soft leather and light colored saffiano leather will have the same issue.  If you wear non-colorfast dark clothing and rub against it, there will be color transfer.  I only carry my light colored bags when I'm wearing lighter colored clothing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Me too! I just LOVE silver! Here is my silver metallic Tristan. That is not the original detachable strap. I added my own silver chain strap becuase to original strap was too long for me.




so shimmery! the chain looks good, cannot tell it isn't original. This is such a great style our outlets didn't have any when i went to them.



DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Hesitant Shopper. I agree with you, going for a black MK next!
> 
> Does the soft MK leather have this issue as well does anyone know?



All light colored leathers are vulnerable to color transfer, that is the massive down to these lovely lighter colors.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> Light colored soft leather and light colored saffiano leather will have the same issue.  If you wear non-colorfast dark clothing and rub against it, there will be color transfer.  I only carry my light colored bags when I'm wearing lighter colored clothing.





HesitantShopper said:


> so shimmery! the chain looks good, cannot tell it isn't original. This is such a great style our outlets didn't have any when i went to them.
> 
> 
> 
> All light colored leathers are vulnerable to color transfer, that is the massive down to these lovely lighter colors.



Black Selma with silver studs is clearly meant for me then!

I'll use that argument on DH if necessary


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Black Selma with silver studs is clearly meant for me then!
> 
> I'll use that argument on DH if necessary



This sounds completely reasonable.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> This sounds completely reasonable.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Makes me glad I only wear Levis jeans most of the time. The dye doesn't come off on any of my lighter colored bags. I guess have been lucky that way, or it says something for Levis jeans. Apparently they don't bleed at all. I hope not,  for what they cost anymore! .But still quite reasonable compared to "Miss Me' jeans and many others that are quite spendy. I bet they all bleed. Come to think of it, I have never had any color transfer at all. Isn't that something?  I only have a few light colors, but I usually wear my blacks and browns, so it won't show there, although I did use my watermelon Riley and my fuchsia Tristan all summer, with no color transfer at all.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Makes me glad I only wear Levis jeans most of the time. The dye doesn't come off on any of my lighter colored bags. I guess have been lucky that way, or it says something for Levis jeans. Apparently they don't bleed at all. I hope not,  for what they cost anymore! .But still quite reasonable compared to "Miss Me' jeans and many others that are quite spendy. I bet they all bleed. Come to think of it, I have never had any color transfer at all. Isn't that something?  I only have a few light colors, but I usually wear my blacks and browns, so it won't show there, although I did use my watermelon Riley and my fuchsia Tristan all summer, with no color transfer at all.


The worst are dark wash jeans.  It really doesn't matter what the brand is because if they are super dark they usually need at least a few washes before they're colorfast.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> The worst are dark wash jeans.  It really doesn't matter what the brand is because if they are super dark they usually need at least a few washes before they're colorfast.


Maybe mine were probably just broke in already. Will make sure not to wear a new pair, with my lighter bags. Kinda glad I don't have a lot of them,


----------



## HesitantShopper

My one pair of darker jeans never seems to bleed.. just cheapies from ON, that said anytime i buy new ones i always read tags and practically run from ones cautioning on color transfer! I recall years ago a very expensive high chair for my daughter the cover getting ruined because her leggings bled ..

Same kid did mange to get denim transfer on her Neon Coach purse lol i warned her!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120639



Love peanut!   You look terrific,  the colors look great together.   Adore your shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120639




So cute on you! Love it!!


----------



## Hollywood H

I hope my order from Neiman Marcus arrives before i have to go to work. I wanna carry something new.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I hope my order from Neiman Marcus arrives before i have to go to work. I wanna carry something new.




Fingers crossed it does [emoji16]


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Fingers crossed it does [emoji16]



Thanks. 
It gets delivered with dhl and they normally are in my neighbourhood in the afternoon. &#128591;


----------



## Suz82

Took her out for her first outing


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120639



Looks great! love the skirt!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3120810
> 
> 
> Took her out for her first outing



Adorable!


----------



## Hollywood H

Hollywood H said:


> Thanks.
> It gets delivered with dhl and they normally are in my neighbourhood in the afternoon. &#128591;



The parcel didn't arrive before i had to leave for work&#128532;, so i'm carrying my small pearl grey Riley with a Ladurée key chain.


----------



## Suz82

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable!




Thankyou 



Hollywood H said:


> The parcel didn't arrive before i had to leave for work[emoji17], so i'm carrying my small pearl grey Riley with a Ladurée key chain.




Fingers crossed tomorrow x


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> The parcel didn't arrive before i had to leave for work&#128532;, so i'm carrying my small pearl grey Riley with a Ladurée key chain.



That's to bad but sounds like a lovely bag today anyway!


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3120810
> 
> 
> Took her out for her first outing



This colour looks great sitting in the sun.  



Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120639



Love the whole outfit, especially the skirt that sparkles a little.


----------



## keishapie1973

Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> Fingers crossed tomorrow x


The parcel was waiting at my door when i arrived home from work an hour ago.


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3121298




Prettyyy such a cheerful color [emoji4]


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3121298



Gorgeous!


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> The parcel was waiting at my door when i arrived home from work an hour ago.



Yaaay!! Who's happy now? Pics please, whenever you can.


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3121298




That bag is amazing!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3120810
> 
> 
> Took her out for her first outing


Such a pretty color! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> Peanut Selma messenger for girl's night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120639


Love your whole outfit Sweet!


----------



## Hollywood H

andral5 said:


> Yaaay!! Who's happy now? Pics please, whenever you can.



Me is so happy now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
I posted pics of both in the "show me your mk bags" thread but i'll carry my new cute small Dillon accessorized with my new bag charm who arrived minutes ago.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Me is so happy now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> I posted pics of both in the "show me your mk bags" thread but i'll carry my new cute small Dillon accessorized with my new bag charm who arrived minutes ago.



awe, this is adorable! love the color and the charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3121298



Great color! would be perfect for a pop in your outfit.


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Was wearing black & white today. This bag was the perfect compliment. Chili Colette....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3121298



Absolutely love how you paired your outfit with your Colette! Great contrast!


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> Me is so happy now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> I posted pics of both in the "show me your mk bags" thread but i'll carry my new cute small Dillon accessorized with my new bag charm who arrived minutes ago.



Cute bag! Love the color and charm &#128521;


----------



## Live It Up

I've been loving on my other bags for a while, but this one just cried out to me today. Time to show the love to my MK bags again, starting with my large Susannah tote in Claret.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> I've been loving on my other bags for a while, but this one just cried out to me today. Time to show the love to my MK bags again, starting with my large Susannah tote in Claret.


How classy! great color too!


----------



## Live It Up

HesitantShopper said:


> How classy! great color too!


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> Prettyyy such a cheerful color [emoji4]







Christa72720 said:


> Gorgeous!







Suz82 said:


> That bag is amazing!







HesitantShopper said:


> Great color! would be perfect for a pop in your outfit.







melbo said:


> Absolutely love how you paired your outfit with your Colette! Great contrast!




Thank you....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

I haven't carried this bag in about five months. It feels new again....[emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't carried this bag in about five months. It feels new again....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3122608



Love it! I have the same bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> Love it! I have the same bag.



Thank you!!! You have a very impressive Selma collection....


----------



## Hollywood H

My new pear Selma had her first outing today. I'm in love with that colour. I definitely need shoes in that colour (or a belt).


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't carried this bag in about five months. It feels new again....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3122608


Love that black with silver grommets! I have this in the Messenger and love it!!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't carried this bag in about five months. It feels new again....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3122608


 
Love this Selma!  




Hollywood H said:


> My new pear Selma had her first outing today. I'm in love with that colour. I definitely need shoes in that colour (or a belt).


 
That pear is such a pretty color!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that black with silver grommets! I have this in the Messenger and love it!!





ubo22 said:


> Love this Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pear is such a pretty color!



Thank you, both.....


----------



## smileydimples

My Iris large Riley


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't carried this bag in about five months. It feels new again....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3122608



So edgy!



Hollywood H said:


> My new pear Selma had her first outing today. I'm in love with that colour. I definitely need shoes in that colour (or a belt).



Looks so good! fantastic color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My Iris large Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122966
> View attachment 3122968
> View attachment 3122970
> View attachment 3122974



Such an awesome color! love those Riley's too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My Iris large Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122966
> View attachment 3122968
> View attachment 3122970
> View attachment 3122974


Okay I'm totally loving this color! Did you use a flash with all the pix? Is it darker irl?


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Such an awesome color! love those Riley's too.



Thank you  I love to see other love Riley like me ......


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay I'm totally loving this color! Did you use a flash with all the pix? Is it darker irl?



Yes I did use flash but one doesnt look like I did so maybe it didnt. It is so yummy like purple bubblegum


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Yes I did use flash but one doesnt look like I did so maybe it didnt. It is so yummy like purple bubblegum


Loving your new avatar! They should hire you to be the Riley rep lol.


----------



## lsq860

my tote for class


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving your new avatar! They should hire you to be the Riley rep lol.



why thank you  ... hey that a great idea 
We need a lilac Riley and Emerald Green Riley and a really pretty light pink Riley and some other colors


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> why thank you  ... hey that a great idea
> We need a lilac Riley and Emerald Green Riley and a really pretty light pink Riley and some other colors


An Emerald Green would be goooorgeous! You would HAVE to have that! hehe


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> why thank you  ... hey that a great idea
> We need a lilac Riley and Emerald Green Riley and a really pretty light pink Riley and some other colors


Are all your Rileys large?


----------



## Christa72720

lsq860 said:


> View attachment 3123246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tote for class



Perfect tote!


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> Are all your Rileys large?



There is now a dark taupe with Silver hardware on the MK site


----------



## HesitantShopper

lsq860 said:


> View attachment 3123246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tote for class



Great tote!


----------



## andral5

lsq860 said:


> View attachment 3123246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tote for class



Love it! Is it color block gray and black?


----------



## lsq860

andral5 said:


> Love it! Is it color block gray and black?




It's black. It's the strong sunshine makes it appear grey. [emoji51]


----------



## andral5

lsq860 said:


> It's black. It's the strong sunshine makes it appear grey. [emoji51]



Oh, ok. Light can be deceiving.


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> My new pear Selma had her first outing today. I'm in love with that colour. I definitely need shoes in that colour (or a belt).



This really brightens up you outfit and I wouldn't have thought about pairing pear with light grey but it looks great!



smileydimples said:


> My Iris large Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122966
> View attachment 3122968
> View attachment 3122970
> View attachment 3122974


 I love this colour in the Riley, so rich and deep- stunning.  It is so addictive isn't it!  Each new colour is lovely, I agree an emerald green would be beautiful!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Are all your Rileys large?



 All my Rileys that I have are larges... I  like that  size &#128513;&#128522;&#128523;


----------



## smileydimples

I love this colour in the Riley, so rich and deep- stunning.  It is so addictive isn't it!  Each new colour is lovely, I agree an emerald green would be beautiful![/QUOTE]

So addictive &#128563;&#128563;&#128563; &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092; looking forward to what other colors come out but not my wallet &#128091; eek


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> An Emerald Green would be goooorgeous! You would HAVE to have that! hehe





smileydimples said:


> why thank you  ... hey that a great idea
> We need a lilac Riley and Emerald Green Riley and a really pretty light pink Riley and some other colors



I'm still holding out hope for a Fall shade of green being released....


----------



## Hollywood H

Small pearl grey Dillon


----------



## carterazo

This gorgeousness.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> This gorgeousnes.
> 
> View attachment 3124352


I tooootally agree!!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> I tooootally agree!!



Thanks!


----------



## CocoChannel

carterazo said:


> This gorgeousness.
> 
> View attachment 3124352




Gorgeous!!![emoji4] Is that electric blue?


----------



## carterazo

CocoChannel said:


> Gorgeous!!![emoji4] Is that electric blue?



I think so.  I loved the color so much that I did not pay attention to the name when I got it.


----------



## andral5

carterazo said:


> This gorgeousness.
> 
> View attachment 3124352



Oh my goodness!!! Gorgeous doesn't even cut it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

carterazo said:


> This gorgeousness.
> 
> View attachment 3124352


Love how the silver hardware looks against that blue! Sweet!


----------



## carterazo

andral5 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Gorgeous doesn't even cut it!!



Thank you! 







CinthiaZ said:


> Love how the silver hardware looks against that blue! Sweet!



It's gold, actually.  My picture doesn't really show it.  Oops!


----------



## lcaddict

My new medium chilli Selma


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> This gorgeousness.
> 
> View attachment 3124352



VERY pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lcaddict said:


> My new medium chilli Selma
> 
> View attachment 3124643



so cute! great color on Selma!


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.


Looks super cute with your outfit!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.





Looks fantastic!!! I love the Traveler..... [emoji7]


----------



## omri

lcaddict said:


> My new medium chilli Selma
> 
> View attachment 3124643



Wow, she looks great!


----------



## omri

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.



Wonderful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.



Totally adorable on you!


----------



## Hollywood H

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks fantastic!!! I love the Traveler..... [emoji7]






omri said:


> Wonderful!



Thanks, you two.
I haven't worn her in a while. I wish they were more colours in this style.


----------



## luvallpurses

lcaddict said:


> My new medium chilli Selma
> 
> View attachment 3124643



Gorgeous red!!


----------



## luvallpurses

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Hamilton Traveler in soft black leather with SHW.



Love your outfit!!


----------



## luvallpurses

Dinner date with hubby.  Ava was a Mother's Day gift and the snake charm represents dd!  &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvallpurses said:


> Dinner date with hubby.  Ava was a Mother's Day gift and the snake charm represents dd!  &#128525;


Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

luvallpurses said:


> Dinner date with hubby.  Ava was a Mother's Day gift and the snake charm represents dd!  &#128525;



very nice!


----------



## Hollywood H

luvallpurses said:


> Love your outfit!!



Thank you.


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Rileyin cinder


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Small Rileyin cinder



Love it! one day i hope to snag a Riley!


----------



## plumaplomb

Hollywood H said:


> Small Rileyin cinder




Love your shirt, where from??


----------



## Hollywood H

plumaplomb said:


> Love your shirt, where from??



H&m, last year.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hollywood H said:


> Small Rileyin cinder




Love!!! Who has it in Cinder?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Small Rileyin cinder


Very cute!! I'm loving seeing your mod shots!


----------



## paula3boys

lcaddict said:


> My new medium chilli Selma
> 
> View attachment 3124643




Twins!


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> Twins!



May I join ?


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute!! I'm loving seeing your mod shots!



Thank you!
I can only post these mod shota because whe have this large mirror in the locker room at work.
I'm moving into my new flat next month and i definitely need a large mirror of my own.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Thank you!
> I can only post these mod shota because whe have this large mirror in the locker room at work.
> I'm moving into my new flat next month and i definitely need a large mirror of my own.




Seems to be working out though.  Use whatcha got! Lol


----------



## Hollywood H

Yes. And because of that i change my handbag daily, so i can post modshots of all the different MK bags i own. Tomorrow will be a silver bag day.


----------



## luvallpurses

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty!





HesitantShopper said:


> very nice!



Thanks guys!!


----------



## keishapie1973

omri said:


> May I join ?



Love it!!!


----------



## Hollywood H

My lovely large silver pyhton embossed Selma. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> May I join ?



so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> My lovely large silver pyhton embossed Selma. &#128525;&#128525;



oh how shimmery! cute poofball too.


----------



## ubo22

Back to my large luggage Selma.  Malachite will come out of the closet later this month for the Fall.  Sapphire will make its debut in the winter.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> Back to my large luggage Selma.  Malachite will come out of the closet later this month for the Fall.  Sapphire will make its debut in the wnter.




I'm also carrying my luggage Selma and loving it. Last year, I put up my sapphire Sutton for the winter. But, after seeing so many say they use the color for a pop of color in the winter, I will be using mine, as well.....[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm also carrying my luggage Selma and loving it. Last year, I put up my sapphire Sutton for the winter. But, after seeing so many say they use the color for a pop of color in the winter, I will be using mine, as well.....[emoji7]


Good idea!  Sapphire is such a great pop of color in the winter.  It definitely helps to keep my spirits up during the cold, dreary months.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm also carrying my luggage Selma and loving it. Last year, I put up my sapphire Sutton for the winter. But, after seeing so many say they use the color for a pop of color in the winter, I will be using mine, as well.....[emoji7]







ubo22 said:


> Good idea!  Sapphire is such a great pop of color in the winter.  It definitely helps to keep my spirits up during the cold, dreary months.




I love carrying my sutton in the fall and winter! It goes great with my charcoal winter coat and is a great pop to black and grey. Gotta have some color to get you through the cold! [emoji12]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> My lovely large silver pyhton embossed Selma. &#128525;&#128525;


So pretty! Perfect color for your outfit!


----------



## Sarah03

I've been carrying my Black/Raspberry Greenwich this week. It's the perfect bag for work and play!  I use it tote style for work & cinch it for going out. I love it!


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Black/Raspberry Greenwich this week. It's the perfect bag for work and play!  I use it tote style for work & cinch it for going out. I love it!
> View attachment 3127001
> View attachment 3127002




I love this bag so much (I have pearl grey/purple) and this color, black with a pop of raspberry is just awesome!


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Perfect color for your outfit!



Thank you. I built the outfit around this bag. Normally i just wear something and look which bag matches best. But i was in a silver mood today.


----------



## laurelenas

Hollywood H said:


> My lovely large silver pyhton embossed Selma. [emoji7][emoji7]




Wow, love the bag. You look great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Black/Raspberry Greenwich this week. It's the perfect bag for work and play!  I use it tote style for work & cinch it for going out. I love it!
> View attachment 3127001
> View attachment 3127002




Love that pink POP!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Thank you. I built the outfit around this bag. Normally i just wear something and look which bag matches best. But i was in a silver mood today.




You did good! Super cute! [emoji3]


----------



## trefusisgirl

This was maybe not the weather to have swapped out for my Florence in dark dune (apparently we are getting 60mph winds and rain like this all week!!!)







Think given how it is, Cynthia and her autumn colours would have been more appropriate!




Hey ho, my own fault!  I never believe our local forecasters!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> Back to my large luggage Selma.  Malachite will come out of the closet later this month for the Fall.  Sapphire will make its debut in the winter.




what nice choice there!


Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Black/Raspberry Greenwich this week. It's the perfect bag for work and play!  I use it tote style for work & cinch it for going out. I love it!
> View attachment 3127001
> View attachment 3127002



These are so fun and the pop of liner color is great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> This was maybe not the weather to have swapped out for my Florence in dark dune (apparently we are getting 60mph winds and rain like this all week!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3127574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127575
> 
> 
> Think given how it is, Cynthia and her autumn colours would have been more appropriate!
> 
> View attachment 3127577
> 
> 
> Hey ho, my own fault!  I never believe our local forecasters!



Both great choices! yeah, our weather looked similar yesterday and was a whopping +12C summer is back today however.. sunny and +25C humidex.


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> *what nice choice there!*
> 
> 
> These are so fun and the pop of liner color is great!


Thank you.  I really love my Selmas!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still in Marly


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in Marly
> 
> View attachment 3127932




Beautiful Fall pic, lovely bag....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in Marly
> 
> View attachment 3127932


What a nice Fall pic! Love it! Are you still loving the bag?


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> What a nice Fall pic! Love it! Are you still loving the bag?



Thank you! yes, i am still liking it... very roomy and so soft, it's taking on a nice slouch too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful Fall pic, lovely bag....[emoji3]



Thank you!


----------



## Hollywood H

I forgot to take a mod shot at work, so there's only a picture of the bag:
My medium black "rockstar" Selma with grommets and white fur pom-pom.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in Marly
> 
> View attachment 3127932


I just LOVE that bag! Those side pockets are awesome! What a great all around bag. What is the style name again?? Marly?


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am taking out my new MK Fallon for the first time today I wore my MK Vienna Fringe on the bike all weekend in the first pick in front of Mount Ranier in Washington State. We had a beautiful ride in the mountains and my Vienna bag was perfect for this excursion. We rode over 200 miles on Saturday!!

Taking my FALLON shopping today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I just LOVE that bag! Those side pockets are awesome! What a great all around bag. What is the style name again?? Marly?



Thanks! yep, Marly shoulder bag... i don't think they make it anymore but i do believe you would like it, super soft, slouchy leather.. smells divine lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I am taking out my new MK Fallon for the first time today I wore my MK Vienna Fringe on the bike all weekend in the first pick in front of Mount Ranier in Washington State. We had a beautiful ride in the mountains and my Vienna bag was perfect for this excursion. We rode over 200 miles on Saturday!!
> 
> Taking my FALLON shopping today!



what a cool backdrop.. doesn't look real lol sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Live It Up

My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!




Love this bag!!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!


This is such a fun, cool bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!



how fun! and ouch! yes, i have seen some on MK that could be weapons lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!


My girlfruend has one just like this and I grab it and hug it every time I see it! lol! I can'r help myself for some odd reason? lol! Is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> I am taking out my new MK Fallon for the first time today I wore my MK Vienna Fringe on the bike all weekend in the first pick in front of Mount Ranier in Washington State. We had a beautiful ride in the mountains and my Vienna bag was perfect for this excursion. We rode over 200 miles on Saturday!!
> 
> Taking my FALLON shopping today!


You should have seen the view all the way up the mountain road. Was quite a backdrop! lol! The scenery was incredible. Not unusual for the Cascade Mountain Range in Washington State. Is breathless!


----------



## Live It Up

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this bag!!! [emoji7]



Thanks!



BeachBagGal said:


> This is such a fun, cool bag!



It really is!  



HesitantShopper said:


> how fun! and ouch! yes, i have seen some on MK that could be weapons lol



It's much more fun to carry when I don't have to worry that the MK charm is going to whack me and leave me with a bruise. That charm is HEAVY! LOL 



CinthiaZ said:


> My girlfruend has one just like this and I grab it and hug it every time I see it! lol! I can'r help myself for some odd reason? lol! Is GORGEOUS!!



It definitely is an eye catcher! And boy does it sparkle when the light hits it right.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It really is!
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more fun to carry when I don't have to worry that the MK charm is going to whack me and leave me with a bruise. That charm is HEAVY! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely is an eye catcher! And boy does it sparkle when the light hits it right.


Yes it's a sparkly one! Love it! Sorry for all the typos ! lol! Got my nails done too long and I keep hitting two keys at once! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I am taking out my new MK Fallon for the first time today I wore my MK Vienna Fringe on the bike all weekend in the first pick in front of Mount Ranier in Washington State. We had a beautiful ride in the mountains and my Vienna bag was perfect for this excursion. We rode over 200 miles on Saturday!!
> 
> Taking my FALLON shopping today!


I love the way your fringes on the bag complete your outfit and the view was amazing!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> This was maybe not the weather to have swapped out for my Florence in dark dune (apparently we are getting 60mph winds and rain like this all week!!!)
> 
> View attachment 3127574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127575
> 
> 
> Think given how it is, Cynthia and her autumn colours would have been more appropriate!
> 
> View attachment 3127577
> 
> 
> Hey ho, my own fault!  I never believe our local forecasters!


I know they always get something wrong! Yesterday the forecast was dry for me so I put a few washes on to put outside but it rained all day! It makes bag choice much less enjoyable doesn't it!  Both bags are lovely though!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in Marly
> 
> View attachment 3127932


Glad you are still enjoying it- I love this picture!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> I forgot to take a mod shot at work, so there's only a picture of the bag:
> My medium black "rockstar" Selma with grommets and white fur pom-pom.


The white fur pom-pom looks great on this bag!


----------



## Hollywood H

Live It Up said:


> My large Frankie Mesh kept me company today. I took off the heavy MK charm after I whacked myself with it a couple times. Love this bag (the charm, not so much)!!



Everytime i see this bag, i regret not buying it when it was available.


I took out my pear Selma again. &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Everytime i see this bag, i regret not buying it when it was available.
> 
> 
> I took out my pear Selma again. &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


Great POP of color! Cute!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I know they always get something wrong! Yesterday the forecast was dry for me so I put a few washes on to put outside but it rained all day! It makes bag choice much less enjoyable doesn't it!  Both bags are lovely though!




Well I must have missed the 60mph winds forecast for us yesterday, windy but not that bad! I am sick fed up with putting washing out, pulling it in, putting it back out!  I hate using tumble dryer but sometimes so much easier and the towels end up soft!

Yes makes it much more difficult.  I used Florence today as it hasn't been to bad.  But when a forecast says one thing and does another yep it makes it much less enjoyable as even though I protect all my non saffiano leather bags, I still hate them getting wet lol.  They are my babies.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I love the way your fringes on the bag complete your outfit and the view was amazing!


Thanks! Yes, the bag is totally 'biker' lol! I think I am the only biker here in our group. I also think I am the only biker I've ever seen wearing Michael Kors! lol! Although a couple of my riding friends have at leat one, only cuz I gave them one. I have a feeling they will be addicts like us, very soon! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Everytime i see this bag, i regret not buying it when it was available.
> 
> 
> I took out my pear Selma again. &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;



still so adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Glad you are still enjoying it- I love this picture!



thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Taking out my MK Astor Shopper / Tote . You would not believe how THICK this leather is! Absolutely one of my favs because it is a rare Astor to have TWO outer pockets , one on each side! Plus it has a great center zip divider pocket. Love all the compartments on this bag! Is a bit heavy so I don't use it often, but I have a lot to carry today and she will be perfect! This bag originally retailed at 598.00! Even more than the Uptown Astor on the MK website. . Probably because of the leather and extra compartments. This tote is no longer available. It was a boutique bag from about 7 years ago.Love all the detailed contrast white stitching on it! This bag is incredible!


----------



## smileydimples

Still carrying my purple people eater Riley 
And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying my purple people eater Riley
> And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129186


Beautiful!  A pumpkin spice drink sounds lovely.  The Starbucks in the UK has very boring options compared to the US, I can't wait to try some of these flavours in a few weeks!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! Yes, the bag is totally 'biker' lol! I think I am the only biker here in our group. I also think I am the only biker I've ever seen wearing Michael Kors! lol! Although a couple of my riding friends have at leat one, only cuz I gave them one. I have a feeling they will be addicts like us, very soon! lol!


I think you may be but that is what I love about MK bags there really is a style to suit a very wide range people and their likes/ lifestyle!  It is also why I like this forum too, so many different people with different style bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I think you may be but that is what I love about MK bags there really is a style to suit a very wide range people and their likes/ lifestyle!  It is also why I like this forum too, so many different people with different style bags!


Totally agree! MK ROCKS!! Love all the different styles!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my MK Astor Shopper / Tote . You would not believe how THICK this leather is! Absolutely one of my favs because it is a rare Astor to have TWO outer pockets , one on each side! Plus it has a great center zip divider pocket. Love all the compartments on this bag! Is a bit heavy so I don't use it often, but I have a lot to carry today and she will be perfect! This bag originally retailed at 598.00! Even more than the Uptown Astor on the MK website. . Probably because of the leather and extra compartments. This tote is no longer available. It was a boutique bag from about 7 years ago.Love all the detailed contrast white stitching on it! This bag is incredible!


Ooo love! Looks like this mama holds a lot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying my purple people eater Riley
> And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129186


Loving that purple!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Taking out my MK Astor Shopper / Tote . You would not believe how THICK this leather is! Absolutely one of my favs because it is a rare Astor to have TWO outer pockets , one on each side! Plus it has a great center zip divider pocket. Love all the compartments on this bag! Is a bit heavy so I don't use it often, but I have a lot to carry today and she will be perfect! This bag originally retailed at 598.00! Even more than the Uptown Astor on the MK website. . Probably because of the leather and extra compartments. This tote is no longer available. It was a boutique bag from about 7 years ago.Love all the detailed contrast white stitching on it! This bag is incredible!



Definitely looks like it fulfills many of the desired features! Great bag!



smileydimples said:


> Still carrying my purple people eater Riley
> And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129186



As expected, another wonderful bag. Hmmm the latte sounds good.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying my purple people eater Riley
> And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129186



Beautiful! Mine arrives Thursday along with large navy and black Campbell. Would love to see all your Rileys together in a beautiful rainbow!


----------



## the_baglover

smileydimples said:


> Still carrying my purple people eater Riley
> And enjoying a pumpkin spice latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129186



Your bag is beautiful but I think you forgot to remove the plastic wire.


----------



## B_girl_

Took my blossom satchel to lecture today


----------



## kmcgrath

The Hamilton


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3129842
> 
> 
> Took my blossom satchel to lecture today



Love this color combo.   So elegant.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3129842
> 
> 
> Took my blossom satchel to lecture today



Really nice! elegant as the PP said!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3129842
> 
> 
> Took my blossom satchel to lecture today




Love the look and feel of sutton and blossom is so sweet.


----------



## Brandless

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3129842
> 
> 
> Took my blossom satchel to lecture today




A beautiful bag!


----------



## cdtracing

Luggage Hamilton in pebble leather.


----------



## laurelenas

Hamilton tote in Heritage Blue.


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> Hamilton tote in Heritage Blue.
> View attachment 3130884


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Brandless

laurelenas said:


> Hamilton tote in Heritage Blue.
> View attachment 3130884




I love this shade of blue! And your bag is so expensive looking!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Luggage Hamilton in pebble leather.


Perfect time of year for our luggage color bags! Have a great day! I am taking my large Astor shopper out again today. It has 10 compartments! I need them because I carry so much stuff! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love! Looks like this mama holds a lot!





HesitantShopper said:


> Definitely looks like it fulfills many of the desired features! Great bag!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been using it all week. We have a big event coming up this weekend and I have to carry a lot of things, like flyers, phamlets, etc. This shopper will hold it all! And I LOVE the thick white lining. So much better than a big black hole. Makes it so much easier to find things.


----------



## BeachBagGal

That's so nice it doesn't have black lining. I don't know why the majority of his black bags have a black lining??!?!? I have noticed some of the newer ones having a light lining, which is nice. At least with the black lining it won't show any stains lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> Hamilton tote in Heritage Blue.
> View attachment 3130884



super pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looks like it fulfills many of the desired features! Great bag!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been using it all week. We have a big event coming up this weekend and I have to carry a lot of things, like flyers, phamlets, etc. This shopper will hold it all! And I LOVE the thick white lining. So much better than a big black hole. Makes it so much easier to find things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect! and completely agree on the liner... i don't get the black liners at all. Thankfully my wallet is beige with gold lettering(it's Coach lol) so i can find the bugger.
Click to expand...


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty bag!







Brandless said:


> I love this shade of blue! And your bag is so expensive looking!







HesitantShopper said:


> super pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## B_girl_

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! elegant as the PP said!




Thank you!


----------



## B_girl_

cny1941 said:


> Love the look and feel of sutton and blossom is so sweet.




Me too! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## B_girl_

Brandless said:


> A beautiful bag!




Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carried my Gilmore Nylon crossbody out tonite to a bar to see a band play. Wanted something that would stay close to my hip and not have to worry if beer spilled on it lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Carried my Gilmore Nylon crossbody out tonite to a bar to see a band play. Wanted something that would stay close to my hip and not have to worry if beer spilled on it lol.
> View attachment 3132739



How cute, perfect for that sort of outing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> How cute, perfect for that sort of outing!


Yes, I totally agree!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Hamilton



very nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking this one out today.   Haven't used it in ages.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Taking this one out today.   Haven't used it in ages.



That's nice, looks super easy care!


----------



## lovinlife247

myluvofbags said:


> Taking this one out today.   Haven't used it in ages.


 
I think this is a really pretty style.  I would think it wouldn't get to heavy either


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> That's nice, looks super easy care!



Thanks,  yes it's pvc so a great throw around bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

lovinlife247 said:


> I think this is a really pretty style.  I would think it wouldn't get to heavy either



Thanks.   Surprisingly even with the gold chain hardware it's not heavy.


----------



## debunga81

Going out for brunch with my little girl as it is school holiday.  Always grab this Hamilton traveller messenger, it is so convenient when going out with small kid.


----------



## keishapie1973

debunga81 said:


> Going out for brunch with my little girl as it is school holiday.  Always grab this Hamilton traveller messenger, it is so convenient when going out with small kid.



Very nice!!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Carrying my new iris sutton but switching later to the dusty rose studded Selma I just got.


----------



## MKbaglover

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new iris sutton but switching later to the dusty rose studded Selma I just got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136561


I love this purple and your bag charm!


----------



## MKbaglover

Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136650



Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

debunga81 said:


> Going out for brunch with my little girl as it is school holiday.  Always grab this Hamilton traveller messenger, it is so convenient when going out with small kid.




super cute!


zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new iris sutton but switching later to the dusty rose studded Selma I just got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136561



great color! twins on the B&BW pocketbac!


MKbaglover said:


> Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136650



super pretty! def get as much use as possible!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

MKbaglover said:


> Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136650




Twins, I love this color too.


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> Love it!





HesitantShopper said:


> super pretty! def get as much use as possible!





zakksmommy1984 said:


> Twins, I love this color too.



Thank you, I really love this colour in the sun and the fact it changes to a more green in the shade but the blue in the sun is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my Rhea in Fuschia out for the first time! [emoji3]


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Rhea in Fuschia out for the first time! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3136825


Love this colour, a cute bag too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Love this colour, a cute bag too!


Thanks! As I look at the picture now I notice the sun is drowning out the color some. I'll just to take another pic sometime lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Rhea in Fuschia out for the first time! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3136825



super cute!


----------



## Hollywood H

Black is always a good idea.
Paired with my new Monchichi bag charm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

debunga81 said:


> Going out for brunch with my little girl as it is school holiday.  Always grab this Hamilton traveller messenger, it is so convenient when going out with small kid.



NICE!! I love all the Travelers big and small. Great bag! 



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my new iris sutton but switching later to the dusty rose studded Selma I just got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136561



Love this purple Sutton! If I ever do get a saffiano bag, it will surely be the Sutton. NICE!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136650



Beautiful color! 



BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Rhea in Fuschia out for the first time! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3136825



Ooh,  the leather looks wonderful on this bag and LOVE that great outer pocket! GORGEOUS! 



Hollywood H said:


> Black is always a good idea.
> Paired with my new Monchichi bag charm.


 Wow! That's one stunning bag! A real catcher! LOVE it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> Black is always a good idea.
> Paired with my new Monchichi bag charm.



Looks so sharp! great combo.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> Black is always a good idea.
> Paired with my new Monchichi bag charm.




Love it!!![emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.



Very nice! not seen one of these before!


----------



## CocoChannel

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Rhea in Fuschia out for the first time! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3136825




So super cute!!


----------



## Christa72720

Live It Up said:


> My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.



I love this one! I have almost purchased it so many times! Perfect for fall!


----------



## myluvofbags

Live It Up said:


> My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.



I really like the embossing.


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Trying to get the most out of this colour while there is sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136650



That is the same one I am carrying. I am going to carry year round (rotated with other colors of course). I think my aquamarine Cindy will be more Spring/Summer and my tile blue medium Selma will be more Fall/Winter 

I guess summer blue jet set will be more with aquamarine also! lol - Don't get me started on the rest of my colors


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.


I've seen this type of Selma on ebay from time to time and always thought it was sharp looking. Yes, totally perfect for fall!


----------



## Live It Up

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! not seen one of these before!



Thanks. She's been around for a while.



Christa72720 said:


> I love this one! I have almost purchased it so many times! Perfect for fall!



It really is a great Fall bag. Now if it would only cool off some so it FEELS like Fall outside...



myluvofbags said:


> I really like the embossing.



Thanks. Me too.



CinthiaZ said:


> I've seen this type of Selma on ebay from time to time and always thought it was sharp looking. Yes, totally perfect for fall!



I generally prefer all leather handbags; but the textures on this bag won me over.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. She's been around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a great Fall bag. Now if it would only cool off some so it FEELS like Fall outside...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally prefer all leather handbags; but the textures on this bag won me over.


I also love the detailed contrast stitching on it. Sweet!


----------



## andral5

Live It Up said:


> My large Studded Pick Stitch Selma, in the color Hemp, got the lovin' today.



Gorgeous! Love it!!!


----------



## Hollywood H

I carried my cinder Riley today. It's a perfect match with my new shoes which have some holographic cinder colour.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hollywood H said:


> I carried my cinder Riley today. It's a perfect match with my new shoes which have some holographic cinder colour.




Adorable!!! Are your jeans grey? Love the contrast with the cinder color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> I carried my cinder Riley today. It's a perfect match with my new shoes which have some holographic cinder colour.



Super cute on you!


----------



## kj_whodoff

My new Sloan in black with shw. Birthday present- I'm in love!


----------



## Uthra11

kj_whodoff said:


> My new Sloan in black with shw. Birthday present- I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138227




So pretty! Enjoy your bag and happy birthday [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

kj_whodoff said:


> My new Sloan in black with shw. Birthday present- I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138227



Great pic! Happy Birthday!


----------



## cdtracing

I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.


----------



## melbo

kj_whodoff said:


> My new Sloan in black with shw. Birthday present- I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138227



Gorgeous! Happy birthday to you! Perfect bday present &#127873; &#128522;


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.



Good choice! Love your grommet Selma, and she's the perfect size for running errands, IMO &#128516;


----------



## MKbaglover

kj_whodoff said:


> My new Sloan in black with shw. Birthday present- I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138227


What a cute bag, I love the quilted leather.  So soft!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.


Two very different bags!  I would have chosen the Selma in the rain rather than the Miranda!


----------



## Hollywood H

Bootlover07 said:


> Adorable!!! Are your jeans grey? Love the contrast with the cinder color!




Yes, they are grey. I love pale grey jeans and trousers.






cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.


 The Selma with grommets is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

My lovely new Cindy.  Such a happy color.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Good choice! Love your grommet Selma, and she's the perfect size for running errands, IMO &#128516;





MKbaglover said:


> Two very different bags!  I would have chosen the Selma in the rain rather than the Miranda!





Hollywood H said:


> .The Selma with grommets is such a gorgeous bag!



Yes.  I don't want to take the Python out in the rain.  Saffiano leather is a much better choice for rainy weather & I haven't carried a Selma for a while.  I've been carrying my Hamilton's lately.  I love the Grommet detail with this one.


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.




Love the grommet Selma. Gorgeous!



carterazo said:


> My lovely new Cindy.  Such a happy color.




Twins! Raspberry always make my day [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> Love the grommet Selma. Gorgeous!



Thank you.  I do too.  Just wished I had bought it in a couple of other colors as well. LOL


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.



Bag twins!!!



carterazo said:


> My lovely new Cindy.  Such a happy color.



Really nice pop of color.....


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Bag twins!!!



Yes!!  Don't you just love the grommet details?!  I wish I had bought more in a couple of other colors.


----------



## HeatherL

My pretty [emoji7]!

Large Dark Dune Selma!


----------



## tflowers921

Twins!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I was planning on carrying my Python Miranda today but it's raining so I decided to carry my Grommet Selma instead for running errands.



Great choice! looks so cute with it's poofy!



carterazo said:


> My lovely new Cindy.  Such a happy color.



Definitely a great color on Cindy!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3138967
> 
> 
> My pretty [emoji7]!
> 
> Large Dark Dune Selma!





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3138981
> 
> Twins!



Love the color!!  I wish I had bought a large Selma in Dark Dune.  I'm on the hunt for one if I can find it.  I have a N/S Hamilton tote in this color & it's such a great neutral!


----------



## tflowers921

cdtracing said:


> Love the color!!  I wish I had bought a large Selma in Dark Dune.  I'm on the hunt for one if I can find it.  I have a N/S Hamilton tote in this color & it's such a great neutral!




It's my favorite MK color, it really does go with everything but it's not a boring neutral! I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> It's my favorite MK color, it really does go with everything but it's not a boring neutral! I love it!



+1


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Love the color!!  I wish I had bought a large Selma in Dark Dune.  I'm on the hunt for one if I can find it.  I have a N/S Hamilton tote in this color & it's such a great neutral!


OMG, cdtracing, I was just thinking the same thing!  I love my n/s Hamilton tote in dark dune so much that I'm thinking I should have gotten that color in the large Selma, too.  The color goes with virtually everything!  

BTW, I also owe you some photos of my purse organizer in one of my large Mirandas, which I'll try to take this weekend for you.


----------



## keishapie1973

tflowers921 said:


> It's my favorite MK color, it really does go with everything but it's not a boring neutral! I love it!



+2 Also, my fav MK color.....


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Love the color!!  I wish I had bought a large Selma in Dark Dune.  I'm on the hunt for one if I can find it.  I have a N/S Hamilton tote in this color & it's such a great neutral!




Lord & Taylor has the large Dark Dune Selma.  I agree that it is a beautiful neutral and It looks awesome on every bag I've seen it on!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hollywood H said:


> Yes, they are grey. I love pale grey jeans and trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Selma with grommets is such a gorgeous bag!




I love grey too! Lol I have a pair of ripped jeans that are the exact same color so that's why I wanted to know [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> OMG, cdtracing, I was just thinking the same thing!  I love my n/s Hamilton tote in dark dune so much that I'm thinking I should have gotten that color in the large Selma, too.  The color goes with virtually everything!
> 
> BTW, I also owe you some photos of my purse organizer in one of my large Mirandas, which I'll try to take this weekend for you.



Yes.  Personally, I think the Dark Dune is the perfect neutral.  I even bought a couple of tunic tops with that color in them when I got my Hamilton tote.  I just bought a large navy Selma off the MK site.  Navy is marked down to $179.  I've been considering getting the navy Selma for quite some time but have been holding off because I would prefer a navy with shw.  I have yet to see one & I decided to get the navy with ghw just in case MK phases out the large Selma.  I'm looking at a Dark Dune as well.  Plus, I've found a couple of quilted Miranda's in black with ghw that I'm keeping an eye on.  While I would prefer shw, I'm not going to quibble over the color of the hardware at this point.  I'm fixing to have to put myself on a purse ban.  LOL

Yes, I would love to see those pictures!  I know I'm going to need an organizer for the Miranda, especially if I get a black one too.  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Lord & Taylor has the large Dark Dune Selma.  I agree that it is a beautiful neutral and It looks awesome on every bag I've seen it on!



Thanks for the info, Heather.  I'm going to check it out!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes.  Personally, I think the Dark Dune is the perfect neutral.  I even bought a couple of tunic tops with that color in them when I got my Hamilton tote.  I just bought a large navy Selma off the MK site.  Navy is marked down to $179.  I've been considering getting the navy Selma for quite some time but have been holding off because I would prefer a navy with shw.  I have yet to see one & I decided to get the navy with ghw just in case MK phases out the large Selma.  I'm looking at a Dark Dune as well.  Plus, I've found a couple of quilted Miranda's in black with ghw that I'm keeping an eye on.  While I would prefer shw, I'm not going to quibble over the color of the hardware at this point.  I'm fixing to have to put myself on a purse ban.  LOL
> 
> Yes, I would love to see those pictures!  I know I'm going to need an organizer for the Miranda, especially if I get a black one too.  LOL


 
I like navy with gold hardware.  But I prefer sapphire over navy so decided I'd pass on it.  It's a great black bag alternative, though.

The black quilted Miranda with shw came out the very first season MK came out with the Miranda.  It's extremely difficult to find.  I think he only made about 300 of them nationwide.



cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the info, Heather.  I'm going to check it out!


It's 30% off for the L&T Signature Sale!   I'm terrible, but I think I'm going to wait until they're giving it away at the end of its shelf life.  I already have a large luggage Selma, so if I get another one in the same color family it has got to be a steal.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I like navy with gold hardware.  But I prefer sapphire over navy so decided I'd pass on it.  It's a great black bag alternative, though.
> 
> The quilted Miranda with shw came out the very first season MK came out with the Miranda.  It's extremely difficult to find.  I think he only made about 300 of them nationwide.
> 
> 
> It's 30% off for the L&T Signature Sale!   I'm terrible, but I think I'm going to wait until they're giving it away at the end of its shelf life.  I already have a large luggage Selma, so if I get another one in the same color family it has got to be a steal.



Yes, the Miranda with shw is impossible to find.  That's why I'll just get it with the ghw if I find one in very good condition.  I've found a few in the pebble leather but I prefer the smooth leather.  Looks better to me.

I haven't bought anything from L&T in years because it's so hit or miss with their shipping & customer service.  While 30% discount is nice, I wish the price was lower.  I don't have a Selma in Luggage & I can find that color cheaper.  I think I prefer the Dark Dune over the Luggage, tho.  I'm still thinking & hoping the price will go down closer to the holidays.


----------



## Hollywood H

carterazo said:


> My lovely new Cindy.  Such a happy color.



That's definitely a happy colour.  My next bag will be the same colour when my purse ban is over.

I'm carrying my Riley again.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the Miranda with shw is impossible to find.  That's why I'll just get it with the ghw if I find one in very good condition.  I've found a few in the pebble leather but I prefer the smooth leather.  Looks better to me.
> 
> I haven't bought anything from L&T in years because it's so hit or miss with their shipping & customer service.  While 30% discount is nice, I wish the price was lower.  I don't have a Selma in Luggage & I can find that color cheaper.  I think I prefer the Dark Dune over the Luggage, tho.  I'm still thinking & hoping the price will go down closer to the holidays.


I prefer the smooth leather Miranda, too.  There isn't too much hardware on it, so gold should be fine.

As a neutral, I think dark dune goes with more than luggage because it has both brown and grey in it.  Both the luggage and dark dune Selma have ghw, but I like the ghw better on luggage over dark dune.  However, dark dune looks great with hardware in general.  I think MK could have produced it with shw, too, because dark dune would look good with both types of hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> That's definitely a happy colour.  My next bag will be the same colour when my purse ban is over.
> 
> I'm carrying my Riley again.


Super cute! Small Riley?


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I prefer the smooth leather Miranda, too.  There isn't too much hardware on it, so gold should be fine.
> 
> As a neutral, I think dark dune goes with more than luggage because it has both brown and grey in it.  Both the luggage and dark dune Selma have ghw, but I like the ghw better on luggage over dark dune.  However, dark dune looks great with hardware in general.  I think MK could have produced it with shw, too, because dark dune would look good with both types of hardware.



Oh, I agree completely, Ubo.  Dark Dune would look wonderful with either hardware.  Because of the grey undertones, it would look stunning with shw & I wish MK had made it with both hardware color choices.

 I looked at the Campbell while I was shopping last weekend & decided I didn't like it because the handles stand up all the time.  It doesn't have the hardware for the handles to pivot & lay down.  That would make me nuts.  It's a really nice bag but just would not function for me as I like to wear my bags on my shoulder at times.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3138967
> 
> 
> My pretty [emoji7]!
> 
> Large Dark Dune Selma!





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3138981
> 
> Twins!



Great bags~


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> That's definitely a happy colour.  My next bag will be the same colour when my purse ban is over.
> 
> I'm carrying my Riley again.



Cute top & Riley is adorable as always.


----------



## carterazo

Hollywood H said:


> That's definitely a happy colour.  My next bag will be the same colour when my purse ban is over.
> 
> I'm carrying my Riley again.




Love your top!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141886




Love the color, love the bag, love the outfit!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141886



Great combo! EB is great on a Sutton!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141886


Perfect POP of color! Love!


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> That's definitely a happy colour.  My next bag will be the same colour when my purse ban is over.
> 
> I'm carrying my Riley again.



You always look so fabulous live your outfits! Where did you get that gorgeous top?


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141886



So cute with matching shoes!!


----------



## Nan246

With my black hamilton with rose gold and MK rose gold watch. Love MK!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium electric blue sutton with my matching flats. Love this bag! Sorry for the bathroom pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141886


Bootlover, where did you get those matching shoes!?


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> With my black hamilton with rose gold and MK rose gold watch. Love MK!


Nice!  I love the rose gold on that Hamilton.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> With my black hamilton with rose gold and MK rose gold watch. Love MK!



Very nice! love the bunny? poofball!


----------



## fieldsinspring

BEAUTIFUL!! I wish they would bring  rose gold back. 




Nan246 said:


> With my black hamilton with rose gold and MK rose gold watch. Love MK!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> With my black hamilton with rose gold and MK rose gold watch. Love MK!


Cute outfit..dress and bag cute cute! Even the cute little doggie thinks so. hehe


----------



## Nan246

Thank you lovely ladies! Lol that's Danny my dd dog! I have turned into a fashionista ever since I got into MK. So many friends on this forum have really inspired me with suggestions of colors, bags, and outfits! Thank you BFF=bag friends for life. &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! love the bunny? poofball!



Thanks yes bunny. I went crazy and got the bunnies, foxes, other fix fur balls from Turkey too in different colors. I pet it to relieve stress.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover, where did you get those matching shoes!?







Nan246 said:


> So cute with matching shoes!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect POP of color! Love!







HesitantShopper said:


> Great combo! EB is great on a Sutton!







HeatherL said:


> Love the color, love the bag, love the outfit!




Thanks ladies!! Ubo, I don't remember the name of the store; it was one of those little teeny bopper stores like Papaya lol. I was so excited they were so cheap!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Ubo, I don't remember the name of the store; it was one of those little teeny bopper stores like Papaya lol. I was so excited they were so cheap!!


Oh, okay.  I'd love to get a pair like yours that match my sapphire Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Oh, okay.  I'd love to get a pair like yours that match my sapphire Selma.




I see this color occasionally at DSW and Steve Madden! These are at DSW online right now


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Thanks yes bunny. I went crazy and got the bunnies, foxes, other fix fur balls from Turkey too in different colors. I pet it to relieve stress.



how fun! sounds like a great collection of them.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I see this color occasionally at DSW and Steve Madden! These are at DSW online right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143271


Funny, I have a coupon right here on my desk from DSW!  I'm going to look for those shoes right now.


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> how fun! sounds like a great collection of them.



Thanks! Don't know why I need so many!


----------



## Christa72720

My new Luggage Selma!


----------



## MKbaglover

Christa72720 said:


> My new Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144607


Great colour, matches the sandals perfectly!


----------



## CocoChannel

Christa72720 said:


> My new Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144607




Perfect neutral for fall....Love it, congrats!!


----------



## Christa72720

MKbaglover said:


> Great colour, matches the sandals perfectly!



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

CocoChannel said:


> Perfect neutral for fall....Love it, congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> My new Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144607




Looks amazing on you....[emoji3]


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks amazing on you....[emoji3]



Thanks!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I see this color occasionally at DSW and Steve Madden! These are at DSW online right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143271


 



ubo22 said:


> Funny, I have a coupon right here on my desk from DSW!  I'm going to look for those shoes right now.


 
Bummer!  They didn't have the flats in my size.


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> My new Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144607


I love that luggage Selma with your outfit!  Bag twins!


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> I love that luggage Selma with your outfit!  Bag twins!




Thanks! &#128512;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> My new Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144607



Looks awesome!


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## cny1941

Raspberry Sutton & violet pencil case [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> Raspberry Sutton & violet pencil case [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3145820




These colors make me [emoji3]! So cheerful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cny1941 said:


> Raspberry Sutton & violet pencil case [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3145820


GORGEOUS!!  Love the Sutton! Great colors!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> These colors make me [emoji3]! So cheerful!




Thank you. I love them both. 



CinthiaZ said:


> GORGEOUS!!  Love the Sutton! Great colors!




Thank you. I like the Sutton I like the way I can squeeze her without worrying about the dent on the leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I like the Sutton I like the way I can squeeze her without worrying about the dent on the leather.


Yes , very nice! I just unpacked a box I found in my attic that had about 8 MK bags and a few Coach that I completely forgot about! Is like Christmas! lol! They were all stuffed in the box, piled on top of each other and still look great! I am so thrilled to find them again! I m lucky they didn't get all screwed up! Not packed well at all! 

Here is one of my old favorites and I've been hugging her ever since I took her out of the box! lol! Like seeing an old friend again! This bag is about 10 years old and this is lamb leather. Doesn't get much softer than lamb. Just shows how well MK bags hold up. I don't see any "dents" anywhere? All I see is the soft flowing pleats. .Look how the strap is whip stitched! OMG! I just love that. Can't believe I forgot about her!! Won't happen again!!


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes , very nice! I just unpacked a box I found in my attic that had about 8 MK bags and a few Coach that I completely forgot about! Is like Christmas! lol! They were all stuffed in the box, piled on top of each other and still look great! I am so thrilled to find them again! I m lucky they didn't get all screwed up! Not packed well at all!
> 
> Here is one of my old favorites and I've been hugging her ever since I took her out of the box! lol! Like seeing an old friend again! This bag is about 10 years old and this is lamb leather. Doesn't get much softer than lamb. Just shows how well MK bags hold up. I don't see any "dents" anywhere? All I see is the soft flowing pleats. .Look how the strap is whip stitched! OMG! I just love that. Can't believe I forgot about her!! Won't happen again!!




This bag is stunning!  This just goes to show the quality of MK bags.  You'd NEVER know its 10 years old, it's just so cool.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> Raspberry Sutton & violet pencil case [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3145820



what great colors! 



CinthiaZ said:


> Yes , very nice! I just unpacked a box I found in my attic that had about 8 MK bags and a few Coach that I completely forgot about! Is like Christmas! lol! They were all stuffed in the box, piled on top of each other and still look great! I am so thrilled to find them again! I m lucky they didn't get all screwed up! Not packed well at all!
> 
> Here is one of my old favorites and I've been hugging her ever since I took her out of the box! lol! Like seeing an old friend again! This bag is about 10 years old and this is lamb leather. Doesn't get much softer than lamb. Just shows how well MK bags hold up. I don't see any "dents" anywhere? All I see is the soft flowing pleats. .Look how the strap is whip stitched! OMG! I just love that. Can't believe I forgot about her!! Won't happen again!!



wow, what a find! this is a lovely detailed bag. I can see how soft it is.


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Raspberry Sutton & violet pencil case [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3145820


I love these colors.  They make me happy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes , very nice! I just unpacked a box I found in my attic that had about 8 MK bags and a few Coach that I completely forgot about! Is like Christmas! lol! They were all stuffed in the box, piled on top of each other and still look great! I am so thrilled to find them again! I m lucky they didn't get all screwed up! Not packed well at all!
> 
> Here is one of my old favorites and I've been hugging her ever since I took her out of the box! lol! Like seeing an old friend again! This bag is about 10 years old and this is lamb leather. Doesn't get much softer than lamb. Just shows how well MK bags hold up. I don't see any "dents" anywhere? All I see is the soft flowing pleats. .Look how the strap is whip stitched! OMG! I just love that. Can't believe I forgot about her!! Won't happen again!!


Oh WOW how much FUN is that?!?!?! Glad to hear they were all in really good shape. That's a nice bag you pulled out. I like the chain detailing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> This bag is stunning!  This just goes to show the quality of MK bags.  You'd NEVER know its 10 years old, it's just so cool.





HesitantShopper said:


> what great colors!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what a find! this is a lovely detailed bag. I can see how soft it is.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh WOW how much FUN is that?!?!?! Glad to hear they were all in really good shape. That's a nice bag you pulled out. I like the chain detailing.


 Thank you! It was fun to find it again. I had completely forgotten about it. How silly is that?? I will post pics of some of the others when I get time. Yes, the leather is soft you can rub it on your face! lol! I won't do that though cuz I may bite it! lol! And it still has that leather smell. I could smell the leather soon as opened the box!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes , very nice! I just unpacked a box I found in my attic that had about 8 MK bags and a few Coach that I completely forgot about! Is like Christmas! lol! They were all stuffed in the box, piled on top of each other and still look great! I am so thrilled to find them again! I m lucky they didn't get all screwed up! Not packed well at all!
> 
> Here is one of my old favorites and I've been hugging her ever since I took her out of the box! lol! Like seeing an old friend again! This bag is about 10 years old and this is lamb leather. Doesn't get much softer than lamb. Just shows how well MK bags hold up. I don't see any "dents" anywhere? All I see is the soft flowing pleats. .Look how the strap is whip stitched! OMG! I just love that. Can't believe I forgot about her!! Won't happen again!!



Gorgeous! Omg! I can't believe you forgot about them! I could never do such a thing! Such a stunning bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Omg! I can't believe you forgot about them! I could never do such a thing! Such a stunning bag!


lol! Thanks Melbo! My husband's profession requires that we travel a lot. I have lived in at least 10 different states. Even now we are 300 miles from home and I can only take so much with me and am renting my house to someone who is working up there. I went back to get some of my things recently, and found a whole box of my old bags. I knew I had them up there but forgot which ones I had packed to leave behind. I could only take so many with me. My hubby and I even fought about it, because I really didn't want to leave ANY of them behind! lol! But we can only travel with so much. I am going back up there to my house on the 17th to get my China cabinet and a few other things. So glad my bags are ALL with me again! I'll be glad when my husband retires in just 3 years. This traveling, while it has been fun, is getting old! But we sure have a beautiful country. I especially liked when we were living in the Colorado Rockies. WOW! Breath taking there!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Thanks Melbo! My husband's profession requires that we travel a lot. I have lived in at least 10 different states. Even now we are 300 miles from home and I can only take so much with me and am renting my house to someone who is working up there. I went back to get some of my things recently, and found a whole box of my old bags. I knew I had them up there but forgot which ones I had packed to leave behind. I could only take so many with me. My hubby and I even fought about it, because I really didn't want to leave ANY of them behind! lol! But we can only travel with so much. I am going back up there to my house on the 17th to get my China cabinet and a few other things. So glad my bags are ALL with me again! I'll be glad when my husband retires in just 3 years. This traveling, while it has been fun, is getting old! But we sure have a beautiful country. I especially liked when we were living in the Colorado Rockies. WOW! Breath taking there!



Ooh yes, that totally makes sense. I'd hate to choose which bag (s) I'd have to part with, lol.


----------



## Bootlover07

Headed to a baby shower with my peanut messenger


----------



## Christa72720

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a baby shower with my peanut messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148034



Cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a baby shower with my peanut messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148034



super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Thanks Melbo! My husband's profession requires that we travel a lot. I have lived in at least 10 different states. Even now we are 300 miles from home and I can only take so much with me and am renting my house to someone who is working up there. I went back to get some of my things recently, and found a whole box of my old bags. I knew I had them up there but forgot which ones I had packed to leave behind. I could only take so many with me. My hubby and I even fought about it, because I really didn't want to leave ANY of them behind! lol! But we can only travel with so much. I am going back up there to my house on the 17th to get my China cabinet and a few other things. So glad my bags are ALL with me again! I'll be glad when my husband retires in just 3 years. This traveling, while it has been fun, is getting old! But we sure have a beautiful country. I especially liked when we were living in the Colorado Rockies. WOW! Breath taking there!



That explains it. It would be both exciting and exhausting to do that. Glad you rediscovered some of your 'babies' lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a baby shower with my peanut messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148034


Super cute! The neutral color looks great with your stripes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> That explains it. It would be both exciting and exhausting to do that. Glad you rediscovered some of your 'babies' lol


Yes, thank goodness we are finally stationary, but still 300 miles from home. Trying to sell our house so we can buy another one closer to his job. I am certain he will retire here. My home is in the mountains and while it is beautiful there with lots of wild life and scenery, the winters are too much! Up to 3 feet of snow all winter long. Here we have mild winters with only a half inch of snow last year and the weather is like living in Arizona. Dry and hot, which is perfect to me. Will be glad when our place sells finally and I can get all of my things together in one place! What a hassle!


----------



## myvillarreal26

My new Grayson[emoji7]


----------



## Apelila

Fall must have handbags and etc


----------



## Nan246

myvillarreal26 said:


> My new Grayson[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149005



Cute with matching shoes too!


----------



## Nan246

Apelila said:


> Fall must have handbags and etc



Beautiful shade of brown. Best to see your whole outfit.blovs fall!


----------



## Apelila

Nan246 said:


> Beautiful shade of brown. Best to see your whole outfit.blovs fall!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Apelila said:


> Fall must have handbags and etc




Love all of this collection and those shoes look super comfy.  Look lovely with dark denims and a crisp white t or shirt.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> Fall must have handbags and etc



what great pieces!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myvillarreal26 said:


> My new Grayson[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149005



Lookin' good!


----------



## Montymoo

Hiya
Just seen this for sale in the uk ...slightly confused as it has the front zip, is it a mini/medium Selma 9x7x4 ??

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/pro...ors/Mini-textured-leather-shoulder-bag/599176


----------



## tflowers921

This is not mine but but its so pretty! My office mate's new Merlot Dillon, it's beautiful in person


----------



## paula3boys

Apelila said:


> Fall must have handbags and etc



I regret not getting that bag when I had the chance just when it was getting discontinued!


----------



## keishapie1973

Montymoo said:


> Hiya
> Just seen this for sale in the uk ...slightly confused as it has the front zip, is it a mini/medium Selma 9x7x4 ??
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/pro...ors/Mini-textured-leather-shoulder-bag/599176



Not a Selma. Looks like the Sophie crossbody....


----------



## Montymoo

keishapie1973 said:


> Not a Selma. Looks like the Sophie crossbody....


Brilliant, Thank you !


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> what great pieces!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my black Astor today .. Just love her


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my black Astor today .. Just love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150490
> View attachment 3150491


Looks good! Especially with your dress.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks good! Especially with your dress.



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still in my Marly


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in my Marly
> 
> View attachment 3150557



lOVE IT.......LOVE THE BACKGROUD TOO


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in my Marly
> 
> View attachment 3150557


Great Fall pic! Love it! Marley has a nice slouch going on now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> lOVE IT.......LOVE THE BACKGROUD TOO




Thanks! that's on my front porch. 


BeachBagGal said:


> Great Fall pic! Love it! Marley has a nice slouch going on now.



Thank you! yep, it's slouchy and breaking in really well now, i've been using it constantly since i bought it.


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my black Astor today .. Just love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150490
> View attachment 3150491




Love the bag and love your hair!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Love the bag and love your hair!!!



THANK YOU


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks! that's on my front porch.
> 
> 
> Thank you! yep, it's slouchy and breaking in really well now, i've been using it constantly since i bought it.




I can see why!  What a beautiful bag and it just looks so comfy too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> I can see why!  What a beautiful bag and it just looks so comfy too!



Thank you! yep, it's very comfy since it has such soft leather, yet it's not completely puddle ish if that makes sense? lol Has some structure so it's easier to get things in/out of.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my black Astor today .. Just love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150490
> View attachment 3150491



Very nice! looks comfy to wear.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in my Marly
> 
> View attachment 3150557


Love that bag! Leather is so scrumptous and those side pockets are fantastic!


----------



## keishapie1973

Day 3 with my luggage Selma. Perfect for Fall...[emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Love that bag! Leather is so scrumptous and those side pockets are fantastic!



Thanks! i adore the side pockets use them _all the time_



keishapie1973 said:


> Day 3 with my luggage Selma. Perfect for Fall...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3151329



Yep, perfect! completely agree.


----------



## Christa72720

oMg[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] there is a Hamilton Traveler on the MK site in Cinder pebbled leather!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> oMg[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] there is a Hamilton Traveler on the MK site in Cinder pebbled leather!!!!



Ooh, off to check it out!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Here is a pic. And it's on sale....


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> oMg[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] there is a Hamilton Traveler on the MK site in Cinder pebbled leather!!!!




I just bought it.  I absolutely couldn't resist.  Thank you (I think -lol) for posting this or else I don't think I would have known about it [emoji3]!!


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Here is a pic. And it's on sale....
> 
> View attachment 3151451
> 
> View attachment 3151452



Does it look like a metalic cinder?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Does it look like a metalic cinder?




I haven't seen it irl. In the first pic, it does but in the 2nd, it doesn't. I think the 2nd pic is more accurate. 

However, the Collins in Cinder has a metallic sheen to it...[emoji3]


----------



## Christa72720

HeatherL said:


> I just bought it.  I absolutely couldn't resist.  Thank you (I think -lol) for posting this or else I don't think I would have known about it [emoji3]!!




Glad I could enable &#128516;. I want it but I have to be good as I have a Large Cinder Selma arriving today from the UK!!


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> Glad I could enable [emoji1]. I want it but I have to be good as I have a Large Cinder Selma arriving today from the UK!!




Please post Pics when she arrives!  I am so jealous!!!  I [emoji173]&#65039; the Selma & if that was available in the states I'd def already have it!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Here is a pic. And it's on sale....
> 
> View attachment 3151451
> 
> View attachment 3151452



Looks nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Glad I could enable &#128516;. I want it but I have to be good as I have a Large Cinder Selma arriving today from the UK!!



I'm excited to see pics of the Cinder Selma.....


----------



## Christa72720

Ahh,  she finally arrived!! My Large Cinder Selma. This bag is gorgeous!! I will do a dark dune comparison pic a little later &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> Ahh,  she finally arrived!! My Large Cinder Selma. This bag is gorgeous!! I will do a dark dune comparison pic a little later [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151531




Gorgeous!  I wouldn't have expected anything else!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks! i adore the side pockets use them _all the time_
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, perfect! completely agree.


Yes, aren't they great for your cell, lipstick and things you don't want to dig for. I love my bags to have outer pockets and go crazy when they don't! lol!


----------



## CocoChannel

Christa72720 said:


> Ahh,  she finally arrived!! My Large Cinder Selma. This bag is gorgeous!! I will do a dark dune comparison pic a little later [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151531




I absolutely love this!!! Where did you find the large in the cinder? I need to get this[emoji12]


----------



## Christa72720

CocoChannel said:


> I absolutely love this!!! Where did you find the large in the cinder? I need to get this[emoji12]



I ended up ordering from the UK from Farfetch. I don't think he is going to release the large Cinder here in the U.S. I had to have this once I saw it was available. It was here in only four days and was shipped from Italy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> Ahh,  she finally arrived!! My Large Cinder Selma. This bag is gorgeous!! I will do a dark dune comparison pic a little later &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151531



Very nice!



CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, aren't they great for your cell, lipstick and things you don't want to dig for. I love my bags to have outer pockets and go crazy when they don't! lol!



For sure.. my cell, lippy... cart quarter anything i want quick access too.


----------



## Goldenray

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.. my cell, lippy... cart quarter anything i want quick access too.


it's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> Ahh,  she finally arrived!! My Large Cinder Selma. This bag is gorgeous!! I will do a dark dune comparison pic a little later [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151531




So gorgeous and amazing delivery service. They have so many lovely bags on that site. I think you have started a trend. Others will now use them if things don't get released in the US because I guess it is as quick as ordering from Macy's for you guys.


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> So gorgeous and amazing delivery service. They have so many lovely bags on that site. I think you have started a trend. Others will now use them if things don't get released in the US because I guess it is as quick as ordering from Macy's for you guys.



Absolutely! I was extremely pleased with the quick delivery and the bag was wrapped beautifully with a personal note from the boutique owner. It is also kind of fun to be able to say that my bag came from Italy


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> Absolutely! I was extremely pleased with the quick delivery and the bag was wrapped beautifully with a personal note from the boutique owner. It is also kind of fun to be able to say that my bag came from Italy




That's the sort of customer service that will bring people back for more purchases and yes it is a good tale "oh this little item, from Italy, just a little european purchase," lol.


----------



## DrLee

I was passing through Dillard's the other day and had to have this beauty! It's all black, and I love it.


----------



## lovinlife247

DrLee said:


> I was passing through Dillard's the other day and had to have this beauty! It's all black, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153462



Very pretty!!  What is the name of this one?


----------



## DrLee

lovinlife247 said:


> Very pretty!!  What is the name of this one?




Thank you! It's a Campbell.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DrLee said:


> I was passing through Dillard's the other day and had to have this beauty! It's all black, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153462


GORGEOUS!!  I just love it! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

DrLee said:


> I was passing through Dillard's the other day and had to have this beauty! It's all black, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153462



Very nice!!! I love the black on black too.....


----------



## DrLee

CinthiaZ said:


> GORGEOUS!!  I just love it! Enjoy!







keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I love the black on black too.....




Thank y'all.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DrLee said:


> I was passing through Dillard's the other day and had to have this beauty! It's all black, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153462



Really nice!


----------



## HeatherL

Medium Sutton in Iris (it is SHW, but looks Gold in this pic).
She's a cutie, don't know why I waited so long to get a Sutton, but very happy I did!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3154589
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Iris (it is SHW, but looks Gold in this pic).
> She's a cutie, don't know why I waited so long to get a Sutton, but very happy I did!




LOVE! I have one in electric blue and literally carried her for a month straight. It really is a great bag, and your color choice was perfect! Enjoy [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Christa72720

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3154589
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Iris (it is SHW, but looks Gold in this pic).
> She's a cutie, don't know why I waited so long to get a Sutton, but very happy I did!



Love it. adore the Iris color. I just got a flat jet set wallet in Iris and the color is stunning!


----------



## HeatherL

Christa72720 said:


> Love it. adore the Iris color. I just got a flat jet set wallet in Iris and the color is stunning!







Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE! I have one in electric blue and literally carried her for a month straight. It really is a great bag, and your color choice was perfect! Enjoy [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks ladies!  I am definitely enjoying this gem.  I've used her since I got her a little over a week ago!  I do plan on changing out tomorrow night due to rain... Sad...  But I'll be back in for Wednesday!

I love electric blue!  I want a pop of color Sutton now too (so bad, why can't I stop at one - lol).  I'm going to be good for now though, maybe next Spring.

Iris is gorgeous!  I bet the wallet is to die for!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3154589
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Iris (it is SHW, but looks Gold in this pic).
> She's a cutie, don't know why I waited so long to get a Sutton, but very happy I did!



Verry pretty. The Sutton is a great bag. Every collection needs one....


----------



## Live It Up

Today I gave the love to my Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> Today I gave the love to my Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin.



Very nice! should compliment all the fall leaves.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3154589
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Iris (it is SHW, but looks Gold in this pic).
> She's a cutie, don't know why I waited so long to get a Sutton, but very happy I did!



Great color! completely suits it.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155202



Very pretty with the studs


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155202



It's sooooo pretty......


----------



## HeatherL

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155202




So pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in my Marly
> 
> View attachment 3150557



I'm still looking for that perfect shoulder bag. When you first suggested marly I didn't like the pockets at the sides, but now that I see how slouchy it gets when broken in I am loving it!


----------



## Live It Up

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! should compliment all the fall leaves.



Thanks! It is a great bag for fall, but I carry this tote year round. I just love the color.


----------



## Live It Up

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155202



Be still my heart! I LOVE your Selma!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Dusty rose Selma[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155202



so pretty! studding adds that something 'extra'


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm still looking for that perfect shoulder bag. When you first suggested marly I didn't like the pockets at the sides, but now that I see how slouchy it gets when broken in I am loving it!



I do understand the pockets seem a bit odd but basically it's a hobo style, being the calf leather the more it's used the more slouchy it has become.. the pockets are incredibly handy, i can reach my phone and return it to one of them while wearing it! Plus the bag overall holds a lot due to it's height without being overall bulky.

Sorta a less spoke about style by him... but it is a nice bag... just not his typical nor of coarse what suits everyone. Any contenders yet?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Today I gave the love to my Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin.


Oh wow! That is beautiful! Love the color and the gorgeous leather! You are STY L IN!! Your German Shepherd is gorgeous too! lol! Here is a pic of mine. His name is Scooter, although he thinks he's a KING! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

Will be using Frankie for the day.   Love the squishy leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Will be using Frankie for the day.   Love the squishy leather.


Gorgeous! Have a great MK day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful! Love the color and the gorgeous leather! You are STY L IN!! Your German Shepherd is gorgeous too! lol! Here is a pic of mine. His name is Scooter, although he thinks he's a KING! lol!


Awww he's so handsome!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My small Bedford Messenger in black... used for the 1st time last night. My thoughts...a nice, comfortable smaller size crossbody that fits a lot. I wish they would have put in a zipper pocket instead of the card slots (the bag can hold a full size wallet) and the dangling metal MK might need to come off. That thing is swinging around hitting doors... Lol I don't know about all that.


----------



## Live It Up

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful! Love the color and the gorgeous leather! You are STY L IN!! Your German Shepherd is gorgeous too! lol! Here is a pic of mine. His name is Scooter, although he thinks he's a KING! lol!



Thanks! Your Scooter is magnificent!  German Shepherds are the best!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww he's so handsome!!


Thanks BeachBG!!  He thinks he's a lap dog poodle! lol! !40 lbs still trying to sit on our laps! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Live It Up said:


> Thanks! Your Scooter is magnificent!  German Shepherds are the best!


Yes, that's all I have ever had. You get really spoiled with them. They come trained already! lol! So devoted and protective. Your dog looks so much like mine! Almost identical!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> My small Bedford Messenger in black... used for the 1st time last night. My thoughts...a nice, comfortable smaller size crossbody that fits a lot. I wish they would have put in a zipper pocket instead of the card slots (the bag can hold a full size wallet) and the dangling metal MK might need to come off. That thing is swinging around hitting doors... Lol I don't know about all that.
> View attachment 3156156


I love this! The leather looks great! Well structured and very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks BeachBG!!  He thinks he's a lap dog poodle! lol! !40 lbs still trying to sit on our laps! lol!



Awww I love it! Aren't dogs the BEST!??!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I love this! The leather looks great! Well structured and very nice!



Thanks Cinthia! It is a great little bag! I officially took off the hanging MK medallion and it's being stored. I took it off another bag too. It swings around and is kind of annoying..plus it adds a little weight.


----------



## Bootlover07

Carrying my large pearl grey Selma this week! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful! Love the color and the gorgeous leather! You are STY L IN!! Your German Shepherd is gorgeous too! lol! Here is a pic of mine. His name is Scooter, although he thinks he's a KING! lol!




Adorable GS! I had one, her name was Willow. They are very unique dogs, character wise.



myluvofbags said:


> Will be using Frankie for the day.   Love the squishy leather.



Frankie is lovely! the squishy is noticeable.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My small Bedford Messenger in black... used for the 1st time last night. My thoughts...a nice, comfortable smaller size crossbody that fits a lot. I wish they would have put in a zipper pocket instead of the card slots (the bag can hold a full size wallet) and the dangling metal MK might need to come off. That thing is swinging around hitting doors... Lol I don't know about all that.
> View attachment 3156156



Very nice! i chuckled at the dangle MK charm tho.. deadly those things.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large pearl grey Selma this week! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156493



Sweet! love pearl grey!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large pearl grey Selma this week! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156493



Everything matches perfectly.  You take great pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Had fun wearing this MK out today. Is one of the bags I found stored away in the box I had packed that I recently pulled out of storage. This bag isn't that old though. It is from 2012.  I can't remember the style name of this one either. Is kind of a combo of the Bedford and the Fallon, don't you think? lol! What is nice about the belted buckle straps is it helps the bag to stay structured to hold it's shape better, and adds more detaii.

I remember what I really liked about this, is the two strap attachment rings on the sides. You can hook the longer strap at two different levels, higher or lower, spaced about 4 inches apart,( shown in second pic, see the two rings for the strap?? ) which is a really unique feature I've never seen on any other bag before,and besides the way it looks and the amazing pebbled leather on this, , is one of the  main reasons I bought it. Not sure if he did it that way on purpose or not, but I saw it as an option to use, but I ended up not using the longer strap much anyhow! lol! I only used it on the Harley. Came in handy when riding,to be hands free so I could hold on! lol!. Be glad you don't have to fly around on a motorcycle all the time with a crazy man! lol! I have to plan my wardrobe around that and can be quite challenging! Now if I could just find that strap! Dang! lol! But that's OK, I have plenty of others I can use if I don't find it. 

I wish those that state MK doesn't have his own designs could ever see bags like these. This is totally a unique design of his own that was very well done.  This is another one I probably stashed because of no outer pockets! lol! I actually prefer gold hardware on the  luggage colors, even though I generally like the silver on most of my bags,.This will work great for this FALL ! I did miss my outer pockets though.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks Cinthia! It is a great little bag! I officially took off the hanging MK medallion and it's being stored. I took it off another bag too. It swings around and is kind of annoying..plus it adds a little weight.


Yes some of them hang too low and start swinging around and is annoying, so what I do is knot it , a few more times to make it shorter , which stops them from swinging. That way they are not a problem, Some of the others are not so long. Depends which bag. Don't lose them! If you ever go to sell it, is worth more with all it's original parts.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Had fun wearing this MK out today. Is one of the bags I found stored away in the box I had packed that I recently pulled out of storage. This bag isn't that old though. It is from 2012.  I can't remember the style name of this one either. Is kind of a combo of the Bedford and the Fallon, don't you think? lol! What is nice about the belted buckle straps is it helps the bag to stay structured to hold it's shape better, and adds more detaii.
> 
> I remember what I really liked about this, is the two strap attachment rings on the sides. You can hook the longer strap at two different levels, higher or lower, spaced about 4 inches apart,( shown in second pic, see the two rings for the strap?? ) which is a really unique feature I've never seen on any other bag before,and besides the way it looks and the amazing pebbled leather on this, , is one of the  main reasons I bought it. Not sure if he did it that way on purpose or not, but I saw it as an option to use, but I ended up not using the longer strap much anyhow! lol! I only used it on the Harley. Came in handy when riding,to be hands free so I could hold on! lol!. Be glad you don't have to fly around on a motorcycle all the time with a crazy man! lol! I have to plan my wardrobe around that and can be quite challenging! Now if I could just find that strap! Dang! lol! But that's OK, I have plenty of others I can use if I don't find it.
> 
> I wish those that state MK doesn't have his own designs could ever see bags like these. This is totally a unique design of his own that was very well done.  This is another one I probably stashed because of no outer pockets! lol! I actually prefer gold hardware on the  luggage colors, even though I generally like the silver on most of my bags,.This will work great for this FALL ! I did miss my outer pockets though.



Very nice, i can see it's more current inspirations in it too. I think many people see these bags but don't realize their MK.. i know i see them in my small town and don't even realize till someone turns the right way & i see a medallion or a small badge and i'll be hmm i thought that was MK lol

People seem to only relate to his saffiano lines... not that their is a thing wrong with them, as i own one lol but they don't see the expanse of what else is done. It's like Coach all think "C" bags, sure those exist(even to this day) but way more bags are around than that too.

Folks get an idea stuck in the head and cannot shake it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Had fun wearing this MK out today. Is one of the bags I found stored away in the box I had packed that I recently pulled out of storage. This bag isn't that old though. It is from 2012.  I can't remember the style name of this one either. Is kind of a combo of the Bedford and the Fallon, don't you think? lol! What is nice about the belted buckle straps is it helps the bag to stay structured to hold it's shape better, and adds more detaii.
> 
> I remember what I really liked about this, is the two strap attachment rings on the sides. You can hook the longer strap at two different levels, higher or lower, spaced about 4 inches apart,( shown in second pic, see the two rings for the strap?? ) which is a really unique feature I've never seen on any other bag before,and besides the way it looks and the amazing pebbled leather on this, , is one of the  main reasons I bought it. Not sure if he did it that way on purpose or not, but I saw it as an option to use, but I ended up not using the longer strap much anyhow! lol! I only used it on the Harley. Came in handy when riding,to be hands free so I could hold on! lol!. Be glad you don't have to fly around on a motorcycle all the time with a crazy man! lol! I have to plan my wardrobe around that and can be quite challenging! Now if I could just find that strap! Dang! lol! But that's OK, I have plenty of others I can use if I don't find it.
> 
> I wish those that state MK doesn't have his own designs could ever see bags like these. This is totally a unique design of his own that was very well done.  This is another one I probably stashed because of no outer pockets! lol! I actually prefer gold hardware on the  luggage colors, even though I generally like the silver on most of my bags,.This will work great for this FALL ! I did miss my outer pockets though.


Love this girl! Looks so soft and love the luggage color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes some of them hang too low and start swinging around and is annoying, so what I do is knot it , a few more times to make it shorter , which stops them from swinging. That way they are not a problem, Some of the others are not so long. Depends which bag. Don't lose them! If you ever go to sell it, is worth more with all it's original parts.


That's a good idea. I think because the bags I have them on are so much smaller that it makes it more of a nuisance. I put them each in a little plastic baggie in their dustbag to store them.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my large pearl grey Selma this week! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156493


Love Pearl Grey on the Selma! Lookin' cute!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, i can see it's more current inspirations in it too. I think many people see these bags but don't realize their MK.. i know i see them in my small town and don't even realize till someone turns the right way & i see a medallion or a small badge and i'll be hmm i thought that was MK lol
> 
> People seem to only relate to his saffiano lines... not that their is a thing wrong with them, as i own one lol but they don't see the expanse of what else is done. It's like Coach all think "C" bags, sure those exist(even to this day) but way more bags are around than that too.
> 
> Folks get an idea stuck in the head and cannot shake it.


Yes, I know what you are saying. They are only familiar with he more popular styles that you see everywhere. all the time such as the Selma, Hamilton, Sutton, etc. They think that's all he has! lol! It is crazy that folks can't see past their own nose.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this girl! Looks so soft and love the luggage color!


Thanks BBG!!  Lining it for the fall.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Still in my Rhea in Fuschia. I had to take the swinging MK medallion off..hittin' too many doors hehe


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Rhea in Fuschia. I had to take the swinging MK medallion off..hittin' too many doors hehe
> View attachment 3157097



Very pretty!! I love fuschia in soft leather. 

I wore my jet set chain shoulder bag today and the medallion was making a lot of noise and bumping into things too. There is no other MK logo on the bag itself so I'm not sure if I want to take it off just yet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Rhea in Fuschia. I had to take the swinging MK medallion off..hittin' too many doors hehe
> View attachment 3157097


So pretty with the silver hardware against the fuchsia! Love that great outer pocket! Such a perfect little bag. Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Still in my Rhea in Fuschia. I had to take the swinging MK medallion off..hittin' too many doors hehe
> View attachment 3157097



so cute! looks great in the fuchsia!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Very pretty!! I love fuschia in soft leather.
> 
> I wore my jet set chain shoulder bag today and the medallion was making a lot of noise and bumping into things too. There is no other MK logo on the bag itself so I'm not sure if I want to take it off just yet.



Thanks! Yeah I have the jet set chain messenger soft leather bag and it has the same kind of medallion as yours. It is the only MK marking on it too. I left it on because that one doesn't bother me as much because it says closer to the bag. The other ones I have are attached by the looped leather and they kinda drive me nuts because they don't stay close to the bag and always swinging out and around. So those babies are off and sitting in the dustbag lol.



CinthiaZ said:


> So pretty with the silver hardware against the fuchsia! Love that great outer pocket! Such a perfect little bag. Love it!



Thanks! Yeah, it is a great functional bag. It has the best pockets inside and out for a bag that size. MK did good! lol



HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! looks great in the fuchsia!



Yes it is a fun color! Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have the jet set chain messenger soft leather bag and it has the same kind of medallion as yours. It is the only MK marking on it too. I left it on because that one doesn't bother me as much because it says closer to the bag. The other ones I have are attached by the looped leather and they kinda drive me nuts because they don't stay close to the bag and always swinging out and around. So those babies are off and sitting in the dustbag lol.



Ohhh I know what you mean! I had one on my small sutton and I didn't like how it stuck out so far. The small sutton had a smaller medallion since it's a smaller bag, but I still took it off cuz I didn't like how it didn't stay close to the bag.


----------



## missy_g

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes some of them hang too low and start swinging around and is annoying, so what I do is knot it , a few more times to make it shorter , which stops them from swinging. That way they are not a problem, Some of the others are not so long. Depends which bag. Don't lose them! If you ever go to sell it, is worth more with all it's original parts.


Your bag is gorgeous! 
I agree with what you said in your last post. There isn't too much originality when it comes to handbags anymore. It seemed like once the Hamilton/Selma style came out, all designers flocked to it. You could literally walk into Macy's and pick out the same style in any brand name you like!


----------



## HesitantShopper

missy_g said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!
> I agree with what you said in your last post. There isn't too much originality when it comes to handbags anymore. It seemed like once the Hamilton/Selma style came out, all designers flocked to it. You could literally walk into Macy's and pick out the same style in any brand name you like!



Plus it seems when they do your left going wth?! not practical and totally insane(for some of them anyways)


----------



## DrLee

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice!




Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3161542
> 
> Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!



Really nice! i am glad your enjoying her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3161542
> 
> Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!




Oooo very pretty! Glad you love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying my Bedford Messenger... Loving it so much more without the MK medallion swinging around! [emoji3]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Zip top tote in raspberry today


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3161542
> 
> Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!



Ohh, this is gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3161542
> 
> Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!



Love it!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3161542
> 
> Still carrying my new jet set chain shoulder bag! I love this bag so much!


Very nice! Leather looks great on this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Carrying my Bedford Messenger... Loving it so much more without the MK medallion swinging around! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3161563



Super cute! LOL on the medallion.. i can see how those can be interfering, i'd be caught in my grocery cart for sure..



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Zip top tote in raspberry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161566



Fun pop of color~


----------



## HeatherL

Large Riley!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3162210
> 
> Large Riley!!




Very nice!!! Is it navy or black? I'm craving a bag with squishy leather right now. My collection doesn't have one....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! Is it navy or black? I'm craving a bag with squishy leather right now. My collection doesn't have one....[emoji3]




Thanks!  This is my first squishy leather and it's love!
This is navy with black handles!


----------



## lovinlife247

My riding partner got a new pink pom today &#128512;


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  This is my first squishy leather and it's love!
> This is navy with black handles!



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!




Thanks!  You should go for the Riley! It won't disappoint!!


----------



## HeatherL

lovinlife247 said:


> My riding partner got a new pink pom today [emoji3]




Beautiful!  Is this the medium?


----------



## lovinlife247

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  Is this the medium?



Thank you!  Yes, it is the medium.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3162210
> 
> Large Riley!!



Sweet! love Riley's.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lovinlife247 said:


> My riding partner got a new pink pom today &#128512;



Adorable poofy!


----------



## cdtracing

lovinlife247 said:


> My riding partner got a new pink pom today &#128512;



Cool!!  Just love those Pom Poms!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!



Love this color!!! What color is this?


----------



## lovinlife247

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!



She is soooo pretty and I love you poof too!!!


----------



## myvillarreal26

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!




The color is gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this color!!! What color is this?



Thanks.  This is called Aqua. It's a shade from about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## cdtracing

lovinlife247 said:


> She is soooo pretty and I love you poof too!!!



Thank you. I love the color of this purse, especially when I wear my turquoise NA jewelry.  And the poof are always a nice touch.  Lol


----------



## cdtracing

myvillarreal26 said:


> The color is gorgeous![emoji7]



Thanks. I fell in love with the color & the silver hardware.  I'm not a "pink" girl so I really like this one for a bold pop of color.


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!



One of my favorite MK colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!



what great color & Holy Poofball!


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying my large grommet Selma today.....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my large grommet Selma today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3163230




I love this one!!!  Do you find her heavier than the regular large?  Either way it'd be worth the extra weight.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I love this one!!!  Do you find her heavier than the regular large?  Either way it'd be worth the extra weight.  Just gorgeous!




Thank you. She is just a tiny bit heavier, but, like you said, "worth it".... [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my large grommet Selma today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3163230



Edgy! adds a little something different with the grommet detailing~


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> One of my favorite MK colors.





HesitantShopper said:


> what great color & Holy Poofball!




Thanks, Ladies!  I fall in love with this color every time I bring her out.  And I love me some poofballs!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my large grommet Selma today.....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3163230



Bag Twins!!   I love the grommets...give her an edgy Rock n Roll vibe!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!


OMG! Such a pretty color! Reminds me of turquoise which is one of my absolute favs! Is that with silver hardware??


----------



## cdtracing

Yep, SHW.  One of the things I love about it!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Medium navy and black Riley


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium navy and black Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163497



Really sharp! love the contrast.


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium navy and black Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163497



Love the navy black combination for fall!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium navy and black Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163497


Very nice! Can't go wrong with the Riley. Is an awesome bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am taking out this MK Hobo Satchel today. I just got it about a week ago and today will be our first outing. Except for the gold hardware ( not much)  it meets all of my specs.Has two great outer side pockets for my cell, etc. I am loving this bag! 

Wish I knew what it was! lol! I saw this on ebay and had to have it because it is so unique., I enjoy collecting these unusual bags by MK. The date code indicates it is from 2009. 

I can tell it is a boutique bag by the lining, but I can't find another one like it anywhere! I think that is what I like about it the most. Rare and unique. Doubt I'll have a 'bag twin' for this one! lol! Anyone seen this before? I already posted it in the "identify this MK thread' but no response. Putting it here now cuz we are going shopping today!


----------



## Redhead124

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium navy and black Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163497



Beautiful!  I am seeing a lot of black and navy combo this fall- so tempting!


----------



## ScottyGal

EW Hamilton


----------



## cdtracing

Took this girl out today.  She wanted some love....and she goes so well with Tahitian pearls.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I am taking out this MK Hobo Satchel today. I just got it about a week ago and today will be our first outing. Except for the gold hardware ( not much)  it meets all of my specs.Has two great outer side pockets for my cell, etc. I am loving this bag!
> 
> Wish I knew what it was! lol! I saw this on ebay and had to have it because it is so unique., I enjoy collecting these unusual bags by MK. The date code indicates it is from 2009.
> 
> I can tell it is a boutique bag by the lining, but I can't find another one like it anywhere! I think that is what I like about it the most. Rare and unique. Doubt I'll have a 'bag twin' for this one! lol! Anyone seen this before? I already posted it in the "identify this MK thread' but no response. Putting it here now cuz we are going shopping today!



I recall this post, i cannot help you but i do see parts of my Marly in it... great bag! hopefully you can find out what her name is.



_Lee said:


> EW Hamilton



Great choice!



cdtracing said:


> Took this girl out today.  She wanted some love....and she goes so well with Tahitian pearls.



Lovely and your poof.. wow.. those are so big lol who are they by??


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> I bought them on Ebay & they come from Greece.  I bought 5 from the seller & I really like them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I bought them on Ebay & they come from Greece.  I bought 5 from the seller & I really like them.



okay, good to know! ty, they are so fun..


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl out today.  She wanted some love....and she goes so well with Tahitian pearls.


Sweet! I love the moc croc! Looks to hold it's shape really well considering it is regular leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> I recall this post, i cannot help you but i do see parts of my Marly in it... great bag! hopefully you can find out what her name is.
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and your poof.. wow.. those are so big lol who are they by??


Thanks!  We had an awesome day together! The outer pockets were such quick and easy access. Also, the interior has a beautiful white signature lining which I have found I prefer as opposed to a big black hole. Makes it so much easier to find my things! I really enjoyed using her today. She's perfect!


----------



## Scooch

One of my favorite sets


----------



## CinthiaZ

Scooch said:


> One of my favorite sets
> 
> View attachment 3164740


So perfect for Fall!  Nice set!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton again


----------



## carterazo

CinthiaZ said:


> I am taking out this MK Hobo Satchel today. I just got it about a week ago and today will be our first outing. Except for the gold hardware ( not much)  it meets all of my specs.Has two great outer side pockets for my cell, etc. I am loving this bag!
> 
> Wish I knew what it was! lol! I saw this on ebay and had to have it because it is so unique., I enjoy collecting these unusual bags by MK. The date code indicates it is from 2009.
> 
> I can tell it is a boutique bag by the lining, but I can't find another one like it anywhere! I think that is what I like about it the most. Rare and unique. Doubt I'll have a 'bag twin' for this one! lol! Anyone seen this before? I already posted it in the "identify this MK thread' but no response. Putting it here now cuz we are going shopping today!



I have no idea what her name is, but she's gorgeous!  The leather looks so yummy. Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks!  We had an awesome day together! The outer pockets were such quick and easy access. Also, the interior has a beautiful white signature lining which I have found I prefer as opposed to a big black hole. Makes it so much easier to find my things! I really enjoyed using her today. She's perfect!



Oh i know all about those pockets.. they are a dream. A white interior sounds divine, a negative on my Marly being solid black, that said you get used to it, sounds like she's a perfect edition to your collection. 



_Lee said:


> Hamilton again



Nice, great shoes too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> One of my favorite sets
> 
> View attachment 3164740



Great set! such a great color combo.


----------



## sweetmaus

My medium black Selma with my black MK furball!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton


----------



## karylicious

In decided to take them all out and take a group picture..


----------



## CinthiaZ

carterazo said:


> I have no idea what her name is, but she's gorgeous!  The leather looks so yummy. Enjoy!



Thank you! 



HesitantShopper said:


> Oh i know all about those pockets.. they are a dream. A white interior sounds divine, a negative on my Marly being solid black, that said you get used to it, sounds like she's a perfect edition to your collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,


----------



## CinthiaZ

karylicious said:


> In decided to take them all out and take a group picture..
> View attachment 3166312


Wow! Nice collection! Isn't it hard to get them all in one pic?? I tried it ONCE and almost had a nervous breakdown! lol! Doubt I will ever do it again.  I saw one of the gals here do it on her stairs, which looked to really work welll, as one bag wasn't hiding the other. If I had stairs, I would do it again, but no stairs! lol!


----------



## karylicious

What a great idea!! Wish I had known this before putting them all back in their bag..!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Bringing this girl out today for some errand running!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl out today.  She wanted some love....and she goes so well with Tahitian pearls.


Very pretty!


----------



## whateve

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,


I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.


----------



## ubo22

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.


Wow!  I love this one in suede!  This is the bag on my secret wish list.  One day when I'm able I'm going to snatch one up.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> This is gorgeous!



This really is a special color! I just love it!



ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!



I really like this one.  Very neutral Fall/Winter bag...goes with just about anything & can dress up or down.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.



I love the suede version!!!  And the color is awesome!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.



Really pretty done in suede~


----------



## HesitantShopper

jnfrmana said:


> My medium black Selma with my black MK furball!



super cute! love the furball!



karylicious said:


> In decided to take them all out and take a group picture..
> View attachment 3166312



wowee.. great collection there!



CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh i know all about those pockets.. they are a dream. A white interior sounds divine, a negative on my Marly being solid black, that said you get used to it, sounds like she's a perfect edition to your collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,



Lookin' good! my Madison satchel by Coach is done in British tan.. great color...


----------



## Nan246

_Lee said:


> Hamilton again



Classic! Cute shoes too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.



Gorgeous green color! Very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

karylicious said:


> In decided to take them all out and take a group picture..
> View attachment 3166312



Oh wow love the MK family shot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank y
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,[/
> 
> Lookin' good Mrs. C! Love the boots with the bag!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.




This bag is beautiful, whateve!


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't gone anywhere today so I haven't decided.  Yesterday, I carried my Black Delancy with ghw.  It's a great casual bag.  I just have to decide what bag to carry to church tomorrow.  Hmmmm


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i know all about those pockets.. they are a dream. A white interior sounds divine, a negative on my Marly being solid black, that said you get used to it, sounds like she's a perfect edition to your collection.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks amazing. I love the color....
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks amazing. I love the color....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It really is a great bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I haven't gone anywhere today so I haven't decided.  Yesterday, I carried my Black Delancy with ghw.  It's a great casual bag.  I just have to decide what bag to carry to church tomorrow.  Hmmmm


Oh come on now! Take the black Miranda to church! lol! That will have them falling out of the pews! lol!! I  hope the ladies in the pew behind you don't drool all over it! LMAO!


----------



## CinthiaZ

whateve said:


> I'm also wearing my uptown Astor. It's the outlet version in green suede. I added the MK furball. I love this bag. I've had it for a few years and still love it just as much.


OMG! That is just gorgeous! Such a pretty color! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  I love this one in suede!  This is the bag on my secret wish list.  One day when I'm able I'm going to snatch one up.


When you do get one Ubo, I suggest getting an older one from eBay. The newer ones don't seem as well made as the older ones. Many sellers still have new ones from back when they were better made. Show me a listing you are looking at when you're ready. Maybe I can help. The ones with the bumpy leather are not near as nice as the smooth leather ones and they come in both types of leather so you have to be careful. You can't lose with the suede, but they are really hard to find anymore.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh come on now! Take the black Miranda to church! lol! That will have them falling out of the pews! lol!! I  hope the ladies in the pew behind you don't drool all over it! LMAO!



That's one of the contenders! LOL  She's all ready now for her debut now that she's conditioned &  water/stain repellent treated.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute! love the furball!
> 
> 
> 
> wowee.. great collection there!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good! my Madison satchel by Coach is done in British tan.. great color...


Yes, I have always loved the Coach British tan leather bags. They are amazing especially in the glove tanned leather! Nothing like it EVER!!   and it lasts forever!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank y
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I do have plenty of bags with black linings and they are fine, but I am really getting to like these light colored linings and now hunting for them, but will still love my black holes! lol!!
> 
> Today I am taking out my Luggage Uptown Astor again and wearing it with my cognac Coach Boots. Coach calls luggage,  'British Tan'.  The luggage colors are my fav in the fall months. Goes great with the golden Aspens! lol!  Love , Love this bag, just wish it had an outer pocket on it! I still adore Coach leather. They have some nice leather coats too! These boots are so comfy. Have had them for years,[/
> 
> Lookin' good Mrs. C! Love the boots with the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BeachBG!!  I love wearing the luggage colors in the fall. So mad I sold my British Tan Coach Patricia bag. Am really missing it this fall. I need to get a couple more bags in the luggage color.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks BeachBG!!  I love wearing the luggage colors in the fall. So mad I sold my British Tan Coach Patricia bag. Am really missing it this fall. I need to get a couple more bags in the luggage color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the Luggage compare to Walnut? Walnut looks lighter in pictures. I have a Coach bag in Cognac and it's such a gorgeous color. I'm really loving the Luggage color too.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the Luggage compare to Walnut? Walnut looks lighter in pictures. I have a Coach bag in Cognac and it's such a gorgeous color. I'm really loving the Luggage color too.
> 
> 
> 
> Walnut is more of a peanut brown color where the luggage is a more golden brown. I actually prefer the luggage because it goes with more outfits than the walnut / peanut, etc. While they are very nice, just something richer and prettier in the luggage color. That cognac Coach you have is officially called 'British Tan' by Coach and it is basically the same as MKs luggage. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Coach British tan / cognac and is one of my all time favs. MKs luggage is basically the same thing! If you love the Coach cognac then you will love MK's luggage color.
Click to expand...


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> When you do get one Ubo, I suggest getting an older one from eBay. The newer ones don't seem as well made as the older ones. Many sellers still have new ones from back when they were better made. Show me a listing you are looking at when you're ready. Maybe I can help. The ones with the bumpy leather are not near as nice as the smooth leather ones and they come in both types of leather so you have to be careful. You can't lose with the suede, but they are really hard to find anymore.




Thanks for the advice, CinthiaZ.  I was planning on finding one on eBay and do prefer smooth leather over bumpy leather.  LOL.  I really love how it looks in the brown/luggage color over black.  But black would be pretty with shw.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh come on now! Take the black Miranda to church! lol! That will have them falling out of the pews! lol!! I  hope the ladies in the pew behind you don't drool all over it! LMAO!


 
+1



cdtracing said:


> That's one of the contenders! LOL  She's all ready now for her debut now that she's conditioned &  water/stain repellent treated.


 
Definitely take that gorgeous black Miranda!!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh come on now! Take the black Miranda to church! lol! That will have them falling out of the pews! lol!! I  hope the ladies in the pew behind you don't drool all over it! LMAO!





ubo22 said:


> Definitely take that gorgeous black Miranda!!!



LOL...you two are co-conspirators!!!  The Black Miranda will debut tomorrow!!   LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> LOL...you two are co-conspirators!!!  The Black Miranda will debut tomorrow!!   LOL


Good choice! lol!


----------



## whateve

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  I love this one in suede!  This is the bag on my secret wish list.  One day when I'm able I'm going to snatch one up.





cdtracing said:


> I love the suede version!!!  And the color is awesome!!





HesitantShopper said:


> Really pretty done in suede~





BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous green color! Very nice!





Sarah03 said:


> This bag is beautiful, whateve!





CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! That is just gorgeous! Such a pretty color! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## myvillarreal26

I carried my Grayson today.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> I carried my Grayson today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167807


VERY nice Grayson,   and good job on the watermarking1 lol!  You go girl! I'm going to start doing it too! Just pitiful we HAVE to do this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myvillarreal26 said:


> I carried my Grayson today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167807



Super cute!


----------



## cdtracing

Well,Cinthia & Ubo, the black Miranda was a big hit at church.   Many complimented her & asked about her because they haven't seen one. :giggles:  Everyone wanted to touch her & feel the leather.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Well,Cinthia & Ubo, the black Miranda was a big hit at church.   Many complimented her & asked about her because they haven't seen one. :giggles:  Everyone wanted to touch her & feel the leather.


 
LOL!  Great to hear the Miranda was a hit.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Again my Marly noticed the maple tree was raining leaves of such great color thought i'd plunk her in front..


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Again my Marly noticed the maple tree was raining leaves of such great color thought i'd plunk her in front..
> 
> View attachment 3170087



Oh wow what a gorgeous shot! Marly looks happy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow what a gorgeous shot! Marly looks happy!



Thank you! well she didn't complain.. i said it was only for the shot no abandonment was taking place lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! well she didn't complain.. i said it was only for the shot no abandonment was taking place lol




Hahah love it! [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

It's rainy & sloppy today so I went back to my Black Delancy.  It's a great bag & holds a ton!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> It's rainy & sloppy today so I went back to my Black Delancy.  It's a great bag & holds a ton!



Nice bag! looks like some outside pockets??!!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Again my Marly noticed the maple tree was raining leaves of such great color thought i'd plunk her in front..
> 
> View attachment 3170087




Beautiful pic!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful pic!!



Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bag! looks like some outside pockets??!!



Yes, that's one of the reasons I like this bag so much.  The external pockets are great for cell phone, ect!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Again my Marly noticed the maple tree was raining leaves of such great color thought i'd plunk her in front..
> 
> View attachment 3170087





cdtracing said:


> It's rainy & sloppy today so I went back to my Black Delancy.  It's a great bag & holds a ton!



Two great black bags!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> It's rainy & sloppy today so I went back to my Black Delancy.  It's a great bag & holds a ton!




I've never seen this one before, I really like it!  It stands out, very nice detailing!  Is it a zip top?


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> I've never seen this one before, I really like it!  It stands out, very nice detailing!  Is it a zip top?



Thank you.  No, it has a magnetic closure. I bought this one in 2014.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Two great black bags!



Thank you.  This really is a great casual bag & the leather is so soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> Two great black bags!



Thank you, i adore all the pockets and it's structured yet not overly so.. very soft leather.


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton

I forgot about this bag and am so glad I've been using it again!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out my happy Ms Cindy to brighten up a rainy day.


----------



## cny1941

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my happy Ms Cindy to brighten up a rainy day.




Love Raspberry! It's so overcast here and I took my raspberry sutton out anyway ::happy::


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Hamilton
> 
> I forgot about this bag and am so glad I've been using it again!



Great one to have found again!



carterazo said:


> Pulled out my happy Ms Cindy to brighten up a rainy day.



such a fun color!


----------



## carterazo

cny1941 said:


> Love Raspberry! It's so overcast here and I took my raspberry sutton out anyway ::happy::



We were color twins today.  


HesitantShopper said:


> such a fun color!



Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Again my Marly noticed the maple tree was raining leaves of such great color thought i'd plunk her in front..
> 
> View attachment 3170087


Love , love that bag! Does it rake leaves??? lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Well,Cinthia & Ubo, the black Miranda was a big hit at church.   Many complimented her & asked about her because they haven't seen one. :giggles:  Everyone wanted to touch her & feel the leather.


No doubt in my mind! Hope there wasn't too much drool on your pew from the ladies behind you! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Love , love that bag! Does it rake leaves??? lol!



Thank you! no, sadly not but then again neither do I. One advantage to being rural, they can just blow away lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

Carrying this pretty today, Grey Studded Selma [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

_Lee said:


> Hamilton
> 
> I forgot about this bag and am so glad I've been using it again!



Great Hamilton!!  It looks to be soft leather!  I love those!!



carterazo said:


> Pulled out my happy Ms Cindy to brighten up a rainy day.



Now this will brighten any day!  Love this style!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Carrying this pretty today, Grey Studded Selma [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172312



  This is a great neutral bag & those studs really set it off.   Love the color!


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> Now this will brighten any day!  Love this style!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachGirl12 said:


> Carrying this pretty today, Grey Studded Selma [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172312




Very cute!!![emoji3]


----------



## CoachGirl12

cdtracing said:


> This is a great neutral bag & those studs really set it off.   Love the color!



I agree! Def a good go to bag year round! Thanks so much! [emoji3]


----------



## CoachGirl12

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!![emoji3]



Thank u!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Carrying this pretty today, Grey Studded Selma [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172312



what a sharp looking combo! the grey/with studding... love it!


----------



## HeatherL

CoachGirl12 said:


> Carrying this pretty today, Grey Studded Selma [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172312




Beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's rainy & sloppy today so I went back to my Black Delancy.  It's a great bag & holds a ton!


I have one just like this, bag twin! lol! I love the outer pockets on it!!  Great bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton again &#128150;


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Hamilton again &#128150;



very nice! really suits the softer leather.


----------



## MDT

_Lee said:


> Hamilton again &#128150;



Love the slouchy Hamiltons!


----------



## Scooch

Carrying this beauty for the work week! It carries everything I need for the work day.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Scooch said:


> Carrying this beauty for the work week! It carries everything I need for the work day.
> 
> View attachment 3175242


Wow! That's really sharp looking! Love the silver hardware on it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Taking out my leather Sutton again today. Wore it all weekend and just loving theSutton. Has so many great / handy compartments on it.


----------



## Esquared72

I've been carrying this Rhea backpack for the past few days and I'm really loving it.  The leather is really soft, it's got great organization, and is really comfortable to carry.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> I've been carrying this Rhea backpack for the past few days and I'm really loving it.  The leather is really soft, it's got great organization, and is really comfortable to carry.



Quite nice! looks soft.. calf leather?


----------



## kj_whodoff

Carrying my Weston clutch... From 2013...? Haven't used it much (maybe third time today?), and honestly not in love. Thinking of selling it.


----------



## cdtracing

eehlers said:


> I've been carrying this Rhea backpack for the past few days and I'm really loving it.  The leather is really soft, it's got great organization, and is really comfortable to carry.



That's a great bag!  Been thinking about getting one for my niece for Christmas.


----------



## cdtracing

kj_whodoff said:


> Carrying my Weston clutch... From 2013...? Haven't used it much (maybe third time today?), and honestly not in love. Thinking of selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177041



That's a nice bag & very stylish.  I don't have any clutches, myself.  I have always preferred larger bags to hold all my stuff.


----------



## HesitantShopper

kj_whodoff said:


> Carrying my Weston clutch... From 2013...? Haven't used it much (maybe third time today?), and honestly not in love. Thinking of selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177041



It's a cute bag! but clutches are not for everyone, drink looks yummy.


----------



## Esquared72

HesitantShopper said:


> Quite nice! looks soft.. calf leather?



Thanks!  The leather is very soft - I'm guessing it is calf, but not positive.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MDT said:


> Love the slouchy Hamiltons!


That's not really the 'Slouchy Hamilton'. Here is a pic of the 'slouchy'. What she posted is the soft pebbled leather Hamilton. It was the original version before it came out in the hard saffiano,  Taking my 'slouchy' Hamilton out today! Thanks for reminding me! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> That's not really the 'Slouchy Hamilton'. Here is a pic of the 'slouchy'. What she posted is the soft pebbled leather Hamilton. It was the original version before it came out in the hard saffiano,  Taking my 'slouchy' Hamilton out today! Thanks for reminding me! lol!



Oh different! i gather this is one with a real working lock? great color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh different! i gather this is one with a real working lock? great color!


Actually, no! lol! It doesn't even come with a key! lol! Purely decorative, just like the other Hamiltons. The only ones I have found where you actualy lock the bag is the Knox Loden and the Knox Joan Satchel. Those two you can actually lock the bag, which is a really nice feature, but not on any of the Hamiltons. Not even the Traveler. All just decorative.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Actually, no! lol! It doesn't even come with a key! lol! Purely decorative, just like the other Hamiltons. The only ones I have found where you actualy lock the bag is the Knox Loden and the Knox Joan Satchel. Those two you can actually lock the bag, which is a really nice feature, but not on any of the Hamiltons. Not even the Traveler. All just decorative.




Well it looks like one could work. I can't get this right no matter how hard i try.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Well it looks like one could work. I can't get this right no matter how hard i try.


lol! There's no getting this right. The only thing consistent about Michael Kors is that, he is not consistent! lol!  Drives me crazy too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! There's no getting this right. The only thing consistent about Michael Kors is that, he is not consistent! lol!  Drives me crazy too.



It's a bit loony.. because this design looks like it could have a working lock. Anyways, as you said the only consistent is inconsistent.


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my navy Selma with ballet Ava keychain.


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Today with my navy Selma with ballet Ava keychain.



Ooh, it looks so cute with the Ava charm......


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> Today with my navy Selma with ballet Ava keychain.



super cute and i love the baby bag, those are adorable!


----------



## paula3boys

lluuccka said:


> Today with my navy Selma with ballet Ava keychain.



Very cute. I need to finally take my large navy Selma out. I like the color of the ballet against the navy. I may need to find something for mine


----------



## myluvofbags

My oldie but goodie MK Megan.   Also posted in the  What Handbag/Purse are you carrying today.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> My oldie but goodie MK Megan.   Also posted in the  What Handbag/Purse are you carrying today.




Love the slouch on that and the size.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Love the slouch on that and the size.



Thanks.   Love this bag and I seem to always pull it out this time of the year.   It's an outlet bag from many years ago.  I have used and abused it on more than a few trips to Vegas and she still looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Love the slouch on that and the size.



Agree!


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks.   Love this bag and I seem to always pull it out this time of the year.   It's an outlet bag from many years ago.  I have used and abused it on more than a few trips to Vegas and she still looks gorgeous to me.




I think we all have that go to bag in our collection.  Mine is my Florence.  I have a large Kors collection, but that is the one I pull out most.


----------



## Esquared72

Today is my super slouchy, four-year old luggage Hamilton 
View attachment 3185327


----------



## ubo22

eehlers said:


> Today is my super slouchy, four-year old luggage Hamilton
> View attachment 3185327


I love this!  Great choice for today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Today is my super slouchy, four-year old luggage Hamilton
> View attachment 3185327



Lookin' good for a 4yo! great color too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Today is my super slouchy, four-year old luggage Hamilton
> View attachment 3185327



Love!


----------



## Pinkalicious

eehlers said:


> Today is my super slouchy, four-year old luggage Hamilton
> View attachment 3185327




Gets better with age.. The leather is perfection


----------



## Esquared72

ubo22 said:


> I love this!  Great choice for today.





HesitantShopper said:


> Lookin' good for a 4yo! great color too.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love!





Pinkalicious said:


> Gets better with age.. The leather is perfection



Thanks, everyone!  Definitely love how this bag has aged - the leather is just so thick and squishy and amazing.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Finally took my Greenwich out for a spin today she is pure LOVE


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachGirl12 said:


> Finally took my Greenwich out for a spin today she is pure LOVE
> View attachment 3187718




Cute! Love it with your outfit!


----------



## Bootlover07

CoachGirl12 said:


> Finally took my Greenwich out for a spin today she is pure LOVE
> View attachment 3187718




Love the whole look! May I ask where you got your necklace? It's adorable! Is it two different ones or are they connected?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bootlover07 said:


> Love the whole look! May I ask where you got your necklace? It's adorable! Is it two different ones or are they connected?



Aw, thx so much! The necklaces are two different ones and they are both from Nordstroms. I bought them recently, so they should still be on their website. Hope that helps!


----------



## CoachGirl12

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Love it with your outfit!



Thanks so much hun!


----------



## lala76

Carrying my new Traveler in dusty rose today! I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

lala76 said:


> Carrying my new Traveler in dusty rose today! I'm in love with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3189260



So pretty!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

I'm in &#128156;


----------



## CoachGirl12

Shotgun for this beauty today


----------



## gratefulgirl

My new love! It's Dusty Rose.


----------



## Esquared72

The twin brother (yeah...I refer to Hamiltons as being guys) to my luggage SHW Hamilton...my Black GHW Hamilton.  Love me some soft leather Hamiltons.


----------



## lala76

CoachGirl12 said:


> Shotgun for this beauty today
> View attachment 3189533


 
I LOVE the Dusty Rose on the Greenwich Bag! So beautiful!


----------



## lala76

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3189535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new love! It's Dusty Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189536


 
Love it! Bag twins


----------



## HesitantShopper

lala76 said:


> Carrying my new Traveler in dusty rose today! I'm in love with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3189260



such a pretty color and love the poof!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I'm in &#128156;



Perfect! and the poofy is so fun(yes, i love poofs lol)


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Shotgun for this beauty today
> View attachment 3189533



What a great companion that is!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3189535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new love! It's Dusty Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189536



DR is such a fantastic color!



eehlers said:


> The twin brother (yeah...I refer to Hamiltons as being guys) to my luggage SHW Hamilton...my Black GHW Hamilton.  Love me some soft leather Hamiltons.



SOft Hamilton's are so nice!


----------



## carterazo

CoachGirl12 said:


> Shotgun for this beauty today
> View attachment 3189533



Soooo pretty! I might need to look more closely at this bag.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lala76 said:


> I LOVE the Dusty Rose on the Greenwich Bag! So beautiful!


I know, isn't it? Can't help but stare at this bag, LOL



HesitantShopper said:


> What a great companion that is!


 It sure is!



carterazo said:


> Soooo pretty! I might need to look more closely at this bag.


This color is TDF!! Definitely a show stopper!


----------



## cbarber1123

CoachGirl12 said:


> Shotgun for this beauty today
> View attachment 3189533



This bag is gorgeous


----------



## CoachGirl12

cbarber1123 said:


> This bag is gorgeous


Thanks so much!


----------



## Esquared72

Dark Chocolate Matilda Large Shoulder Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
View attachment 3191376


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Dark Chocolate Matilda Large Shoulder Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3191376



Very nice! are they real front pockets?


----------



## Esquared72

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! are they real front pockets?




Thanks! They are real front pockets. I have my phone in one and a pack of gum in the other. [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Thanks! They are real front pockets. I have my phone in one and a pack of gum in the other. [emoji4]



Love it! i am completely and utterly obsessed with outer pockets...


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Dark Chocolate Matilda Large Shoulder Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3191376



Love this girl!!!


----------



## Sarah03

eehlers said:


> Dark Chocolate Matilda Large Shoulder Bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3191376




Ohhh I love this!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this girl!!!





Sarah03 said:


> Ohhh I love this!  Gorgeous!



Thank you!  I don't use this one half as much as I should!  It's a really comfortable bag to carry and has even more organization than a standard MK with the two outside pockets, plus the internal middle zipper section.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Thank you!  I don't use this one half as much as I should!  It's a really comfortable bag to carry and has even more organization than a standard MK with the two outside pockets, plus the internal middle zipper section.



wow, that is awesome inside! I love how pocketed inside MK's are. Completely miss it when i use another brand lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

Carried miss Cindy to run some errands.   Picked up my spiral ham on sale for next week.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Carried miss Cindy to run some errands.   Picked up my spiral ham on sale for next week.



SO cute perfect shopping companion.


----------



## IMSilva

I been using my Grayson for the past 3 years  lol I have so many purses (ask my husband) but i always end up going back to this one lol its gets very heavy yet its big and comfortable and even though everyone has a MK now i still love it.


----------



## Panache

This picture convinced me to purchase this bag during the Macys sale this week! Cannot wait until it arrives &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

IMSilva said:


> I been using my Grayson for the past 3 years  lol I have so many purses (ask my husband) but i always end up going back to this one lol its gets very heavy yet its big and comfortable and even though everyone has a MK now i still love it.



If it's right it's right! i have been using my Marly almost 3mths ... a couple days of try another but i always go back to it. While MK is popular here never seen another like mine.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> If it's right it's right! i have been using my Marly almost 3mths ... a couple days of try another but i always go back to it. While MK is popular here never seen another like mine.




You're a trendsetter with your Marly!  She's one classy lady, so I can see why you don't want to use any other bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

Heading out to run errands with my electric blue sutton!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Heading out to run errands with my electric blue sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196581



LOVE electric blue. The color makes me so happy. Love your boots


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> LOVE electric blue. The color makes me so happy. Love your boots




Thanks lady! I love these boots, I have them in black too lol!!! Do you still have your peanut Riley? I'm going to get the large black and silver soon!


----------



## leoloo24

Carrying my large Riley in dark taupe. Love, love this bag! May be the most functional bag I've ever owned.


----------



## IMSilva

HesitantShopper said:


> If it's right it's right! i have been using my Marly almost 3mths ... a couple days of try another but i always go back to it. While MK is popular here never seen another like mine.


Yes! if its right, its right


----------



## HeatherL

charliemom12 said:


> Carrying my large Riley in dark taupe. Love, love this bag! May be the most functional bag I've ever owned.




I just got the large Riley in navy/black about a month ago and I can't stop using it.  I switch out at most for two days and I'm right back in again.  I find it so comfortable and organized with such easy access.  It's total love for me as well.  
Please post pics and continue to enjoy!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks lady! I love these boots, I have them in black too lol!!! Do you still have your peanut Riley? I'm going to get the large black and silver soon!



I sold that Riley because I was having trouble loving the peanut color, but I'm leaning towards getting it again in luggage or another bag in soft leather in luggage

I didn't know there was a large black and silver, I've been out of the loop - that sounds gorgeous. I just got a soft leather black hamilton with gold hardware, but if I didn't I would DEF get the black with silver hw riley!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> You're a trendsetter with your Marly!  She's one classy lady, so I can see why you don't want to use any other bag.



Thank you!



Bootlover07 said:


> Heading out to run errands with my electric blue sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196581



EB looks fab on a Sutton!



IMSilva said:


> Yes! if its right, its right



For sure!


----------



## IMSilva

Bootlover07 said:


> Heading out to run errands with my electric blue sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196581


First off that purse color looks AMZING!!  secondly where are your boots from! i love them!!


----------



## Bootlover07

IMSilva said:


> First off that purse color looks AMZING!!  secondly where are your boots from! i love them!!




Thank you!! They are about six years old but they are from Steve Madden! I have them in black as well. I think they're still sold on Amazon. They are called OTK. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I sold that Riley because I was having trouble loving the peanut color, but I'm leaning towards getting it again in luggage or another bag in soft leather in luggage
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there was a large black and silver, I've been out of the loop - that sounds gorgeous. I just got a soft leather black hamilton with gold hardware, but if I didn't I would DEF get the black with silver hw riley!!




It's funny you say that; I was thinking about getting the large peanut when it went on sale but I didn't like the peanut in soft leather as much as the saffiano leather. It's really pretty but I felt it was more yellow. 

The luggage is amazing so definitely do that!!! I've been stalking the black and silver for a while now. I like the medium size too but it only comes with gold. Here is a pic from last time I was at the store


----------



## IMSilva

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! They are about six years old but they are from Steve Madden! I have them in black as well. I think they're still sold on Amazon. They are called OTK. I highly recommend them!


thank your SOO much for replying,  super sweet! They look amazing!


----------



## Bootlover07

charliemom12 said:


> Carrying my large Riley in dark taupe. Love, love this bag! May be the most functional bag I've ever owned.




Would you mind posting a picture? I haven't seen this color yet! I'm dying to get this bag; I love the leather!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> It's funny you say that; I was thinking about getting the large peanut when it went on sale but I didn't like the peanut in soft leather as much as the saffiano leather. It's really pretty but I felt it was more yellow.
> 
> The luggage is amazing so definitely do that!!! I've been stalking the black and silver for a while now. I like the medium size too but it only comes with gold. Here is a pic from last time I was at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196805



I would love that in a medium! large riley is a bit big for me for every day but the black/silver looks really good on you. haven't seen a luggage riley but the luggage hamilton traveler in pebbled leather is also so pretty


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> Would you mind posting a picture? I haven't seen this color yet! I'm dying to get this bag; I love the leather!!!




I wonder if it is this one that is on sale ... not trying to enable... (Or maybe I am!  )
http://m.michaelkors.com/riley-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S5SRLS3L?No=35&color=1277


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Heading out to run errands with my electric blue sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196581



Wohoo! Love electric blue and you look fab!


----------



## cdtracing

Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.



Well she certainly is the perfect sidekick!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.



Perfect errand partner!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Well she certainly is the perfect sidekick!





HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect errand partner!



Thank you ladies!  She is, indeed, the perfect  sidekick for shopping or running errands!  I still want one with the quilted gusset sides.  LOL.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.


 


cdtracing said:


> Thank you ladies!  She is, indeed, the perfect  sidekick for shopping or running errands!  I still want one with the quilted gusset sides.  LOL.


 
Great for errands and travel.  I'm pulling mine out today to head out for the holiday.  (black quilted gusset Miranda tote)  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Great for errands and travel.  I'm pulling mine out today to head out for the holiday.  (black quilted gusset Miranda tote)  Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!



  That's the one!! LOL  Have a Great Thanksgiving, Ubo!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.




 So beautiful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carrying my new soft leather Hamilton!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also running errands before going on a 7 hour road trip!


----------



## herfyjo

Black Hamilton with Pave charm.  Bought them on sale at the MK store yesterday.  They are having some great deals.


----------



## trefusisgirl

herfyjo said:


> Black Hamilton with Pave charm.  Bought them on sale at the MK store yesterday.  They are having some great deals.




Lovely combo.  Congrats on ur new purchasee.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.




Well you know I am now even more envious as she is truly beautiful.  I need one, no really I need one lol.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying my new soft leather Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198122
> 
> View attachment 3198124
> 
> 
> Also running errands before going on a 7 hour road trip!



Gorgeous! Glad to see you're off that ban


----------



## IMSilva

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.


Wow this ones Gorgeouse! why have i not seen it before?! lol 
This right here a a fancy MK purse, Love it


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying my new soft leather Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198122
> 
> View attachment 3198124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also running errands before going on a 7 hour road trip!



Very nice!


herfyjo said:


> Black Hamilton with Pave charm.  Bought them on sale at the MK store yesterday.  They are having some great deals.



Lovely! and adore the poofy! wish they'd put poofs on sale here.


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying my new soft leather Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198122
> 
> View attachment 3198124



Just can't beat these soft leather bags for shopping & errand running. 
Also running errands before going on a 7 hour road trip!



herfyjo said:


> Black Hamilton with Pave charm.  Bought them on sale at the MK store yesterday.  They are having some great deals.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Bag twins!!   I got mine at Macy's when they were having a big sale.  Got it for less than half price.
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know I am now even more envious as she is truly beautiful.  I need one, no really I need one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm really loving the Miranda.  I haven't changed out of her.  In fact, she'll be making the trip to my mom's tomorrow!  You keep looking & you will find one.  There out there if you have patience.  I have no doubt that you will find your perfect Miranda.  I'm still looking for the one with the quilted gusset sides.  I've seen a few but not in the condition I want.  I just have to be patient. LOL  And that's sometimes hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> IMSilva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this ones Gorgeouse! why have i not seen it before?! lol
> This right here a a fancy MK purse, Love it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Miranda is from MK's higher end line, the Michael Kors Collection.  This one is the medium size which is quite large.  I also have a large in watersnake skin.  I love the exotic snakeskin but it's a little more delicate than the leather so I don't carry it as an every day bag.  They're really awesome bags.  I hope to find another one but right now MK isn't doing a lot in the larger size Miranda; he's offering more in the small & extra small sizes.
Click to expand...


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Running errands today cause I will be cooking all day tomorrow.  So, this girl came out with me.



Perfect choice! Have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Carrying my new soft leather Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198122
> 
> View attachment 3198124
> 
> 
> Also running errands before going on a 7 hour road trip!



Love your Hamilton in soft leather! It's totally different than all the saffiano &#128512;. Have good trip and an amazing Thanksgiving!


----------



## melbo

herfyjo said:


> Black Hamilton with Pave charm.  Bought them on sale at the MK store yesterday.  They are having some great deals.



Love your Hamilton with silver hardware!


----------



## smileydimples

Happy thanksgiving and now getting ready to shop so out comes tile


----------



## trefusisgirl

smileydimples said:


> Happy thanksgiving and now getting ready to shop so out comes tile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199183
> View attachment 3199184




Lovely colour, just right for this time of year.  Have just bought a bedford tassle waiting for it to arrive is very frustrating lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Happy thanksgiving and now getting ready to shop so out comes tile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199183
> View attachment 3199184



What a wonderful color! Happy Shopping!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Happy thanksgiving and now getting ready to shop so out comes tile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199183
> View attachment 3199184




Pretty and comfy! Are u headed to valley fair? I wanted to go but I'm too lazy! What's your snapchat?


----------



## smileydimples

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely colour, just right for this time of year.  Have just bought a bedford tassle waiting for it to arrive is very frustrating lol.




Thank you [emoji4]..... I hope yours comes soon the waiting is the hardest!! 



HesitantShopper said:


> What a wonderful color! Happy Shopping!



Thank you ... I got home almost 1pm long night shopping but boy this purse was great to shop with 



Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty and comfy! Are u headed to valley fair? I wanted to go but I'm too lazy! What's your snapchat?




I did go to valley fair they closed at 12 most of the stores I got my daughter a purse there at Macy's the sales were awesome then I went to oakridge ... My daughter and her boyfriend went with me her belly is sticking out .. So cute. Can you see your baby bump? My snap chat is smileydimples.... What's yours?


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you [emoji4]I did go to valley fair they closed at 12 most of the stores I got my daughter a purse there at Macy's the sales were awesome then I went to oakridge ... My daughter and her boyfriend went with me her belly is sticking out .. So cute. Can you see your baby bump? My snap chat is smileydimples.... What's yours?




I was tempted to go shopping but I just got my soft leather black Hamilton and the pebbled dusty rose traveler so I decided against it lol! I did get some maternity jeans from Macy's online and the special edition nutribullet for $49! 

What purse did your daughter get? My snapchat is cherika113 (I think, I'll add u!)

And my belly just looks like I ate a lot lol, I'm 4.5 months


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I was tempted to go shopping but I just got my soft leather black Hamilton and the pebbled dusty rose traveler so I decided against it lol! I did get some maternity jeans from Macy's online and the special edition nutribullet for $49!
> 
> What purse did your daughter get? My snapchat is cherika113 (I think, I'll add u!)
> 
> And my belly just looks like I ate a lot lol, I'm 4.5 months




I got her this purse for 149 some of the deals were better in the store .... She really wanted it and I didn't tell her for her birthday I got her a dark khaki sutton with a red wallet I started something with her too I also got her a purse she picked out it was 50 dollars jet set travel crossbody in tulip. She found it ... It was marked down more than the others so we grabbed it. When are you due then if your 4.5 months ? My daughter is due April 12th


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I got her this purse for 149 some of the deals were better in the store .... She really wanted it and I didn't tell her for her birthday I got her a dark khaki sutton with a red wallet I started something with her too I also got her a purse she picked out it was 50 dollars jet set travel crossbody in tulip. She found it ... It was marked down more than the others so we grabbed it. When are you due then if your 4.5 months ? My daughter is due April 12th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200320



Great deals! Tulip jet set travel crossbody sounds gorgeous. I also like the bag she picked for $149! I'm due very close, April 29th  Does she know the gender yet? I find out on December 14th, I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Great deals! Tulip jet set travel crossbody sounds gorgeous. I also like the bag she picked for $149! I'm due very close, April 29th  Does she know the gender yet? I find out on December 14th, I CANNOT WAIT!


Yes we found out ... She is having a girl&#128522;&#128522;&#128151; wow your due date is close to my daughter how exciting !!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



Love it! :xtree:


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



So pretty. I haven't seen the Collette in a while and forgot how gorgeous it is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



Nice choices! perfect for the season.


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039




Beautiful choices!


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



Soooo pretty


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



Cute! Cute! Happy holidays!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039


Very seasonal colors!


----------



## myluvofbags

Carrying my new Riley!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!



It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!


Beautiful, the Riley looks great in so many colours/ colour combinations.  I love it!


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039




Love red and green. Feeling festive just to see these colors. [emoji319]



myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!




Gorgeous.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!



Looks so pretty! Pearl Grey?


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so pretty! Pearl Grey?



It's Dk Taupe.  Color is very deceiving. &#128521;


----------



## aunt_sweden

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039



Beautiful &#128525;


----------



## aunt_sweden

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!



One of my favorite


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> It's Dk Taupe.  Color is very deceiving. [emoji6]




Ahh gotcha! Lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!



so nice! love the fob too.


----------



## Scooch

Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Tis the season for red and green... I'm carrying my Colette today but will be switching between these two this season.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3201039




Perfect for the holidays!!



myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my new Riley!




That is one gorgeous bag. What color is this?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Scooch said:


> Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!
> View attachment 3201998




I love pops of color in winter!

I'm carrying my dark khaki jet set chain shoulder tote. I wanted to bring dusty rose on my trip back to my parents' house but I only brought a carry on so this bag was more convenient since it's easy to carry.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks you guys. I was on the fence about the Riley when my husband got it for me but I must say I'm loving it. It's simple yet elegant, has great pockets, loads of space without being extremely heavy and love the leather.  Color is dark taupe.


----------



## myluvofbags

Scooch said:


> Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!
> View attachment 3201998



Wowza! Color is amazing. Looks like a beautiful ocean.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> I love pops of color in winter!
> 
> I'm carrying my dark khaki jet set chain shoulder tote. I wanted to bring dusty rose on my trip back to my parents' house but I only brought a carry on so this bag was more convenient since it's easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3202006



This looks roomy and functional with the pockets and zippered middle section. Great bag for trips. Dark khaki was a color is was contemplating when I got my Riley but opted for dark taupe as of have other browns.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Soooo pretty





Nan246 said:


> Cute! Cute! Happy holidays!





ubo22 said:


> Very seasonal colors!





cny1941 said:


> Love red and green. Feeling festive just to see these colors. [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.





aunt_sweden said:


> Beautiful &#128525;





Pinkalicious said:


> Perfect for the holidays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one gorgeous bag. What color is this?



Thanks, Ladies!!! It's my favorite time of year....


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> I love pops of color in winter!
> 
> I'm carrying my dark khaki jet set chain shoulder tote. I wanted to bring dusty rose on my trip back to my parents' house but I only brought a carry on so this bag was more convenient since it's easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3202006



I'm loving this!!!! The leather looks really divine and the color/ hardware really adds something to the bag. I may have to take another look at this one....


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> This looks roomy and functional with the pockets and zippered middle section. Great bag for trips. Dark khaki was a color is was contemplating when I got my Riley but opted for dark taupe as of have other browns.



I'm looking at a Tory Burch bag in a color that looks like your dark taupe. It's called French grey. Very pretty and classic for all seasons I have to agree, the riley is so functional and so light, easy to carry!



keishapie1973 said:


> I'm loving this!!!! The leather looks really divine and the color/ hardware really adds something to the bag. I may have to take another look at this one....



Thanks! The leather was stiff at first but after some wear it softened up nicely, I just love that slouch! I wanted this in all the other colors..dark dune, merlot, dusty rose, and black


----------



## Sarah03

Scooch said:


> Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!
> View attachment 3201998




Love this!  Aquamarine really suits the Hamilton, and I think it can be a winter color.


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!
> View attachment 3201998



This is a great pop of color with winter outfits, especially black & gray.  And the silver hardware really sets it off!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> Completely stepping out of my comfort zone....Hamilton in aquamarine, I know it's not a winter color but why the h*** not!
> View attachment 3201998



Very pretty! reminds me of ice. So very Holiday colored. How's that for justifying?!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> I love pops of color in winter!
> 
> I'm carrying my dark khaki jet set chain shoulder tote. I wanted to bring dusty rose on my trip back to my parents' house but I only brought a carry on so this bag was more convenient since it's easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3202006



This looks so smooshy. Love the poof!


----------



## keishapie1973

My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]


----------



## PamK

Time for some holiday cheer!


----------



## keishapie1973

PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456



Perfect Holiday bag.....


----------



## amethyst25

PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456




Gorgeous! Love the croc. Perfect for the holidays


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428



SO nice and love the color. I couldn't wait either, this needs to be shown off lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428



It's beautiful! Why wait when you can get your money's worth and wear it sooner??? It's December, it's pretty much Christmas! LOL



PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456



Ahh loving the color on this...I am ready to put on some Xmas music!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456



Perfect Holiday color!


----------



## PamK

keishapie1973 said:


> Perfect Holiday bag.....




Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

Pinkalicious said:


> It's beautiful! Why wait when you can get your money's worth and wear it sooner??? It's December, it's pretty much Christmas! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh loving the color on this...I am ready to put on some Xmas music!




Thanks, Pinkalicious! I have to admit, I've had the Xmas tunes rolling for a couple weeks...[emoji319]


----------



## PamK

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect Holiday color!




Thanks! Forgot how much I [emoji173]&#65039; Dillon!


----------



## PamK

amethyst25 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the croc. Perfect for the holidays




Thanks a lot! [emoji319]


----------



## cdtracing

PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456



Bag Twins!!   I was just thinking I need to bring mine out for some Christmas cheer!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428



It's a gorgeous bag!!!  And the color is perfect!  I would be weak too!!


----------



## PamK

cdtracing said:


> Bag Twins!!   I was just thinking I need to bring mine out for some Christmas cheer!!




Thanks, cd! I thinks it's one of MK's best reds - post a pic when you bring your's out! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428



Haha, can't blame you! I did the same. Love the colors.


----------



## myluvofbags

Vlad said:


> Ouch, naming a shoe after BS? No offense to any of her fans, but I don't think of her very highly - to say it nicely. Looks to me like LV is selling out just a tad perhaps? :evil:



This red in croco is tdf!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Haha, can't blame you! I did the same. Love the colors.




I know!!! You are a bad influence.  Seeing your new Christmas Riley pushed me over the edge....[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> SO nice and love the color. I couldn't wait either, this needs to be shown off lol.







Pinkalicious said:


> It's beautiful! Why wait when you can get your money's worth and wear it sooner??? It's December, it's pretty much Christmas! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh loving the color on this...I am ready to put on some Xmas music!







cdtracing said:


> It's a gorgeous bag!!!  And the color is perfect!  I would be weak too!!




Thanks!!![emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

PamK said:


> Thanks, cd! I thinks it's one of MK's best reds - post a pic when you bring your's out! [emoji7]



I will!  Got to poof her up first!  LOL


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428




Oh that is really gorgeous.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Bag Twins!!   I was just thinking I need to bring mine out for some Christmas cheer!!





PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456



Make that triplets!!  I love this bag and I am planning to bring mine out soon too (when it stops raining!).  It is such a beautiful red!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is really gorgeous.




Thank you....[emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428




Pretty! My kiddos just told me they allowed me to open my new bag before Christmas so they could open their toys lol. We're all weak. 



PamK said:


> Time for some holiday cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204456




Beautiful.


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428




Love everything about this!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Love everything about this!!!!!!  Enjoy!!!!




Aww, thank you. It was a total impulse buy, but I'm really loving it....[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Make that triplets!!  I love this bag and I am planning to bring mine out soon too (when it stops raining!).  It is such a beautiful red!



  The three of us will be in the Christmas spirit with this bag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> Pretty! My kiddos just told me they allowed me to open my new bag before Christmas so they could open their toys lol. We're all weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.




LOL!!! That is too cute and perfectly logical....[emoji1]


----------



## handbagbaby

keishapie1973 said:


> My plan was for this to be a Christmas gift but I'm too weak....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3204428


What size is this beautiful bag?


----------



## keishapie1973

handbagbaby said:


> What size is this beautiful bag?



Thank you. It's the large Campbell.


----------



## kosmikchic

I'm surprised I have not seen anyone post up this big beautiful slouchy MK bag yet!  I fell in love with it when I saw it at TJ Maxx a few days ago.  Now it's mine!  It's called the Hudson Large TZ Luggage Satchel


----------



## B_girl_

Carrying my red sutton and my Mk scarf


----------



## Bootlover07

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3207278
> 
> 
> Carrying my red sutton and my Mk scarf




Gorgeous!!!!! Is this chili? I love the sutton, it's so classy looking [emoji7]


----------



## Scooch

Large Selma in black with charm


----------



## B_girl_

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! Is this chili? I love the sutton, it's so classy looking [emoji7]




Thank you! And yes it's chili


----------



## coachluvver

Ava all dressed up.


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3207278
> 
> 
> Carrying my red sutton and my Mk scarf



Wow this is a stunner! I love the bright red against the black and white



Scooch said:


> Large Selma in black with charm
> 
> View attachment 3207342



So cute!


----------



## ubo22

coachluvver said:


> Ava all dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207620


That charm is absolutely perfect on your Ava!    It looks like your Ava is wearing its own necklace.


----------



## coachmama1018

Medium Sutton in navy/black colorblock


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still in marly now month 4 lol she has an awesome slouch to her yet still smells of yummy leather ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3207278
> 
> 
> Carrying my red sutton and my Mk scarf



Great combo! perfect holiday color too.



Scooch said:


> Large Selma in black with charm
> 
> View attachment 3207342



Sleek, charm looks great on it!



coachluvver said:


> Ava all dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207620



Super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachmama1018 said:


> Medium Sutton in navy/black colorblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207853



Looks great done in a colorblock!


----------



## keishapie1973

coachmama1018 said:


> Medium Sutton in navy/black colorblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207853



Looks great!!! Love the colorbock....


----------



## trefusisgirl

coachluvver said:


> Ava all dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207620




That ava is so lovely and the charms make it look so special and individual.  I haven't seen the chain charm before it is really nice.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Still in marly now month 4 lol she has an awesome slouch to her yet still smells of yummy leather ...
> 
> View attachment 3207860



Very nice! Marly looks very happy resting in front of the tree.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Marly looks very happy resting in front of the tree.



ty. Darn pic turned out so dark, we are overcasted today though... oh well.


----------



## carterazo

Greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!



She is very pretty!!! Love the color....


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!



Such a pretty color!


----------



## coachmama1018

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great!!! Love the colorbock....







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great done in a colorblock!




Thank you guys!! Pretty happy with it so far


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> She is very pretty!!! Love the color....











HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thanks ladies,  I am loving it.


----------



## cny1941

carterazo said:


> Greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!




Beautiful. Cornflower looks great on Greenwich.


----------



## cny1941

coachmama1018 said:


> Medium Sutton in navy/black colorblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207853




So so pretty::


----------



## carterazo

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful. Cornflower looks great on Greenwich.



Agreed!


----------



## B_girl_

carterazo said:


> greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!



love!!


----------



## carterazo

B_girl_ said:


> love!!



Thank you!


----------



## coachmama1018

cny1941 said:


> So so pretty::




Thank you!!


----------



## cdtracing

carterazo said:


> Greenwich in cornflower blue on her maiden trip. Love!



What a beauty!  Love the cool blue!!


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> What a beauty!  Love the cool blue!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Merlot McKenna!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



Gorgeous! The color truly makes your whole outfit look great.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



So cute on you! love your sweater!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



Looks super cute on you! Does it match your nails? It looks like it from the pic.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!




Super gorgeous!!!!! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



Love it and thanks for the modeling pic....


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



Omg, pinkalicious, I'm loving everything I see!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous! The color truly makes your whole outfit look great.


Thank you! It was a lazy day today finally got some rain here in San Diego!



HesitantShopper said:


> So cute on you! love your sweater!


Thanks! I left it at my parents' house and found it during Thanksgiving, it's like buying a new sweater haha



BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute on you! Does it match your nails? It looks like it from the pic.


It does! Good eye! I think I've been wearing this on my nails for the past 3 Fall seasons now



Bootlover07 said:


> Super gorgeous!!!!! Love your whole outfit!


Thanks bootlover! I was so happy to wear uggs today since it was raining, it's been in the 70s here for awhile now



keishapie1973 said:


> Love it and thanks for the modeling pic....


No prob i can never tell how a bag really looks on me until i take a pic. plus dressing rooms are perfect for mod pics haha



melbo said:


> Omg, pinkalicious, I'm loving everything I see!


Thanks melbo! Yes I've been on quite the handbag binge lately =X


----------



## BeachBagGal

QUOTE=Pinkalicious;29555069]
It does! Good eye! I think I've been wearing this on my nails for the past 3 Fall seasons 





Love it! I'm all about the nails... and handbags, of course lol. What color is it?


----------



## ShopperM29

The Orange Selma Saffiano leather satchel


----------



## aunt_sweden

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3211568
> 
> Merlot McKenna!



Stunning&#128151;


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> QUOTE=Pinkalicious;29555069]
> It does! Good eye! I think I've been wearing this on my nails for the past 3 Fall seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I'm all about the nails... and handbags, of course lol. What color is it?




Yes, I'd love to know the color too!! I've got so much opi and Essie that it's ridiculous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! I'm all about the nails... and handbags, of course lol. What color is it?






Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I'd love to know the color too!! I've got so much opi and Essie that it's ridiculous!




Haha I love nail polish too!! The one I'm wearing is one of my faves, it's Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope. I really like how it is applied with 2 brushes! I have another one that is similar that I also wear, Essie Berry Naughty


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> Stunning[emoji175]




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I love nail polish too!! The one I'm wearing is one of my faves, it's Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope. I really like how it is applied with 2 brushes! I have another one that is similar that I also wear, Essie Berry Naughty



Applied with two brushes???


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I'd love to know the color too!! I've got so much opi and Essie that it's ridiculous!



Tell me about it! I've got loads of nail Polish and I'm constantly buying new ones &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Applied with two brushes???



She probably meant two coats... Lol &#128513;


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha I love nail polish too!! The one I'm wearing is one of my faves, it's Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope. I really like how it is applied with 2 brushes! I have another one that is similar that I also wear, Essie Berry Naughty



Velvet Rope looks very pretty! It's more on the red side, no? I have so many reds.. I can't decide which one to wear. The other day I saw this pic on the Web and I was dying! 


I had to find that color! Someone from TPF helped me find it and now I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Is there a new MK bag that resembles that color? &#128520;
P. S. Merlot is close but is it more red than purple?


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> She probably meant two coats... Lol &#128513;



I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on some cool new nail polish brush!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Velvet Rope looks very pretty! It's more on the red side, no? I have so many reds.. I can't decide which one to wear. The other day I saw this pic on the Web and I was dying!
> View attachment 3212469
> 
> I had to find that color! Someone from TPF helped me find it and now I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Is there a new MK bag that resembles that color? &#128520;
> P. S. Merlot is close but is it more red than purple?



Oooo pretty! What is it that you ordered? Love the hair too.


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo pretty! What is it that you ordered? Love the hair too.



Ooh sorry, in my excitement I forgot to mention what! I got the Polish! It's Laura G. Color :Madrid. Since they were on sale I ordered another polish as well, Iced Latte. I'm hoping it's the perfect nude &#128522;
https://liveglam.com/laurag/?product=madrid


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Ooh sorry, in my excitement I forgot to mention what! I got the Polish! It's Laura G. Color :Madrid. Since they were on sale I ordered another polish as well, Iced Latte. I'm hoping it's the perfect nude &#128522;
> https://liveglam.com/laurag/?product=madrid



Pretty!! I've never use that brand before. Good?


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty!! I've never use that brand before. Good?



Lol, me either, but that shade is hard to find. I've seen their products on Instagram and people's reviews were very good. I can't wait to see for myself &#128513;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Lol, me either, but that shade is hard to find. I've seen their products on Instagram and people's reviews were very good. I can't wait to see for myself &#128513;



Let me know what you think! I was inspired by Pink's Merlot bag and your pic post so I just painted my nails in a Merlot/blood red color. I used Essie's Shearling Darling.


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Let me know what you think! I was inspired by Pink's Merlot bag and your pic post so I just painted my nails in a Merlot/blood red color. I used Essie's Shearling Darling.



 Gorgeous vampy red! You should post your Manis over at the nail thread! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-9-a-877299.html
My current mani looks like shearling Darling, but with glitter &#128525;&#128525;
I'll let you know how it goes with this new polish &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Gorgeous vampy red! You should post your Manis over at the nail thread!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-part-9-a-877299.html
> My current mani looks like shearling Darling, but with glitter &#128525;&#128525;
> I'll let you know how it goes with this new polish &#128521;&#128521;



Sometimes I do post them over there. Need to clean them up a little bit first lol. I did gold glitter accent nails.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Applied with two brushes???




Haha it is 2 brushes, fused together on the applicator. Let me try to find a pic online!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Velvet Rope looks very pretty! It's more on the red side, no? I have so many reds.. I can't decide which one to wear. The other day I saw this pic on the Web and I was dying!
> View attachment 3212469
> 
> I had to find that color! Someone from TPF helped me find it and now I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Is there a new MK bag that resembles that color? [emoji48]
> P. S. Merlot is close but is it more red than purple?




Oh wait it's not velvet rope!!!! I left it at my parents house and so I just googled it yesterday but it's not that shade lol. Im having my mom check for me. But it's very close to Essie berry naughty. I would say merlot matches the Revlon one pretty well! 

Here's a true to color pic of merlot in pebbled leather. I think it's a true wine color, more burgundy than purple


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh wait it's not velvet rope!!!! I left it at my parents house and so I just googled it yesterday but it's not that shade lol. Im having my mom check for me. But it's very close to Essie berry naughty. I would say merlot matches the Revlon one pretty well!
> 
> Here's a true to color pic of merlot in pebbled leather. I think it's a true wine color, more burgundy than purple
> View attachment 3212674



Oh! [drooling over it]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Sometimes I do post them over there. Need to clean them up a little bit first lol. I did gold glitter accent nails.




That sounds pretty! I love gold glitter.

I finally found the name of the shade I'm using --
It's Revlon 210 Persuade!! (The one on the left)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha it is 2 brushes, fused together on the applicator. Let me try to find a pic online!




I need to see a pic of this! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> That sounds pretty! I love gold glitter.
> 
> I finally found the name of the shade I'm using --
> It's Revlon 210 Persuade!! (The one on the left)
> View attachment 3212781




Oh okay. Nice!


----------



## Minkette

Electric Blue Multifunction Tote


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Multifunction Tote




My favorite color!!! So pretty!! Those totes are so awesome! Are you still enjoying your Riley? I haven't carried my black and silver yet, but I watched your video on YouTube


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> My favorite color!!! So pretty!! Those totes are so awesome! Are you still enjoying your Riley? I haven't carried my black and silver yet, but I watched your video on YouTube


Thank you! I actually use my Riley throughout the entire week last week. It is so organized and goes with my drab black and grey neural attire like a champ! It is oddly warm on the east coast (southern part) so I decided to enjoy my bright super functional tote for the next week. I'm too lazy to change out bags during the week. LOL

What is your go to bag at the moment?


----------



## julie32

Me and my new Bedford Convertible


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Thank you! I actually use my Riley throughout the entire week last week. It is so organized and goes with my drab black and grey neural attire like a champ! It is oddly warm on the east coast (southern part) so I decided to enjoy my bright super functional tote for the next week. I'm too lazy to change out bags during the week. LOL
> 
> What is your go to bag at the moment?




Oh that's great to hear!! I've been switching between my electric blue sutton and pearl grey Selma, but I tend to stay in the Selma during the week because it's better for work. Selma is a little bulky for everyday though, so I see the Riley becoming my go to bag. I love the soft leather and the compartments! I turn in my final grad school assignment on Friday so I'm saving it to celebrate! If I love it as much as I think I'm going to I may get a medium in dark dune [emoji51]


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh that's great to hear!! I've been switching between my electric blue sutton and pearl grey Selma, but I tend to stay in the Selma during the week because it's better for work. Selma is a little bulky for everyday though, so I see the Riley becoming my go to bag. I love the soft leather and the compartments! I turn in my final grad school assignment on Friday so I'm saving it to celebrate! If I love it as much as I think I'm going to I may get a medium in dark dune [emoji51]


 Congrats on wrapping up the grad school semester!!! Are you officially done or just wrapping up before the holidays?

After I defended my doctoral dissertation, I walked straight into Dillards and bought a MK Selma (my very first one...lol)!

I am a total fan of celebrating with handbags!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Congrats on wrapping up the grad school semester!!! Are you officially done or just wrapping up before the holidays?
> 
> After I defended my doctoral dissertation, I walked straight into Dillards and bought a MK Selma (my very first one...lol)!
> 
> I am a total fan of celebrating with handbags!




Officially done!!! I figure I deserve it and my BF can't get mad at me since its for a valid reason [emoji51]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Multifunction Tote



I just LOVE electric blue! Missing my hamilton that I returned in that color..one day I will get another blue like it



julie32 said:


> Me and my new Bedford Convertible



So cute and goes perfectly with your outfit!!



Bootlover07 said:


> Officially done!!! I figure I deserve it and my BF can't get mad at me since its for a valid reason [emoji51]



Congrats!! The dark dune riley really is a stunner. If I didn't have a dark khaki jet set chain shoulder bag and a Riley-look a like from Tory Burch, I would totally get the dark dune riley.

I also justified finishing school/passing the bar with handbags..oh and my birthday and xmas.. heck any reason will do


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Oh that's great to hear!! I've been switching between my electric blue sutton and pearl grey Selma, but I tend to stay in the Selma during the week because it's better for work. Selma is a little bulky for everyday though, so I see the Riley becoming my go to bag. I love the soft leather and the compartments! I turn in my final grad school assignment on Friday so I'm saving it to celebrate! If I love it as much as I think I'm going to I may get a medium in dark dune [emoji51]




Congrats! Yes you DEF deserve a new bag! I celebrated this summer passing boards with a handbag or 2... or 3. Lol [emoji14]


----------



## aunt_sweden

Medium McKenna in luggage


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Electric Blue Multifunction Tote



Nice pic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

julie32 said:


> Me and my new Bedford Convertible



Looks great on you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aunt_sweden said:


> Medium McKenna in luggage



very nice! goes great w/your boots!


----------



## aunt_sweden

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! goes great w/your boots!



Thank's


----------



## B_girl_

My tulip Cynthia!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3214737
> 
> 
> My tulip Cynthia!



So pretty glistening in the sun! we're dark, and drizzly.


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
(love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> Medium McKenna in luggage




You look great!! Loving the McKenna with your whole outfit


----------



## keishapie1973

TheFrench_Alix said:


> for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
> (love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)



Love it!!! I think this is the first Izzy that I've seen on the forum....


----------



## melbo

TheFrench_Alix said:


> for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
> (love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)



Gorgeous! It's reversible too! Do you use that feature? Such a fun color... Reminds me of summer!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! It's reversible too! Do you use that feature? Such a fun color... Reminds me of summer!


yes it is!
and yes with the other one I did it multiple times (another blue and beige).
but the best is the black and brown...

the only problem with Izzy: you need to have a bag organizer....no pockets (normal it's reversible)


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheFrench_Alix said:


> for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
> (love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)



Pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

TheFrench_Alix said:


> for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
> (love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)



What a great color. Looks like a great throw over your shoulder and go bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have been coveting an Izzy bag, but I just cannot commit to a color combo! I hope they keep this one around through 2016, I want one.


----------



## paula3boys

TheFrench_Alix said:


> for today my Turquoise Izzy Tote (photo taken before leaving for work)
> (love this tote: I have it in 3 colors!)




I've wanted to see that in person, but it never came to my stores! This is first pic I've seen. Beauty


----------



## fieldsinspring

New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555



love that combo!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555



Love both!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555



Looking pretty together!


----------



## myluvofbags

My shopping partner for the day. &#128149;


----------



## HesitantShopper

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555



what a pretty combo!



myluvofbags said:


> My shopping partner for the day. &#128149;



Hot color there! excellent shopping partner!


----------



## amethyst25

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555




Very pretty combo!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you all so much!!! 




Pinkalicious said:


> love that combo!!!







keishapie1973 said:


> Love both!!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Looking pretty together!







HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot color there! excellent shopping partner!







amethyst25 said:


> Very pretty combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My shopping partner for the day. &#128149;



Ooo pretty pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> My shopping partner for the day. [emoji177]




Gorgeous


----------



## x_tina

myluvofbags said:


> My shopping partner for the day. &#128149;


how to called this bag?  I love the colour.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks you guys. I keep forgetting to watermark my pics.


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> how to called this bag?  I love the colour.



It's called Casey in Fuschia from his collection line.


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3214737
> 
> 
> My tulip Cynthia!




Love! Do the chains bother u when u walk around? I recall them making noise haha


----------



## aunt_sweden

Pinkalicious said:


> You look great!! Loving the McKenna with your whole outfit



thank´s, I like her much better now that I used her a few days


----------



## trefusisgirl

fieldsinspring said:


> New Dusty Rose Traveler and Merlot wallet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215555




That is one gorgeous traveller, one of my favourite style of kors bags and I love how the merlot compliments the dusky rose.

Am going to have to get something dusky rose the more I see it, the more I love it.


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.



Very pretty blue. The poof is a perfect match. Congrats to your nephew. That is no small feat.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.



Pretty! Love it with the poof!! Congrats to your nephew


----------



## x_tina

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.


Lovely colour! by the way why all of you use watermark?


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> Lovely colour! by the way why all of you use watermark?



Some of the members of tPF have had their pictures that they've posted of their bags stolen & used to sell bags, especially fakes, online.  While watermarking you pics won't keep someone from stealing your pic, it does make it a little harder for them to use.

Hope this explains it.  There's a thread about this on the forum.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/warning-need-to-watermark-our-pics-924869.html


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.



Very pretty blue! And I'm not a blue person. 
Congrats to your nephew!! I love nerds!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty blue. The poof is a perfect match. Congrats to your nephew. That is no small feat.





Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty! Love it with the poof!! Congrats to your nephew





x_tina said:


> Lovely colour! by the way why all of you use watermark?





andral5 said:


> Very pretty blue! And I'm not a blue person.
> Congrats to your nephew!! I love nerds!



Thank you, Ladies.  Yes, he's kinda nerdy but he's very talented.  He taught himself guitar & plays in a band as well.


----------



## x_tina

cdtracing said:


> Some of the members of tPF have had their pictures that they've posted of their bags stolen & used to sell bags, especially fakes, online.  While watermarking you pics won't keep someone from stealing your pic, it does make it a little harder for them to use.
> 
> Hope this explains it.  There's a thread about this on the forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/warning-need-to-watermark-our-pics-924869.html


I see. I will watermark when post mine. Thanks for the information!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  Yes, he's kinda nerdy but he's very talented.  He taught himself guitar & plays in a band as well.



I'm a nerd myself so I gotta love them all! I think being one is cool. Everybody can be a nice, funny, etc person. Nerd is kinda hard to be. Math AND IT? Man, he's serious about that!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm a nerd myself so I gotta love them all! I think being one is cool. Everybody can be a nice, funny, etc person. Nerd is kinda hard to be. Math AND IT? Man, he's serious about that!



Yes, he's serious but he has goals he wants to accomplish.  With his determination, he'll be successful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.



Look how pretty, all decked out! congrats to your nephew!


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Look how pretty, all decked out! congrats to your nephew!



Thank you.


----------



## Muddzdirt

Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



Very nice! DR is a great color.


----------



## aunt_sweden

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



Love it


----------



## the_baglover

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



very pretty!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



Just bought the large zoey in dusty rose, so exited.  she will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Today, I carried my Large Sapphire Selma to my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  He'll receive another Bachelor Degree in IT next year.



Love your bag and your charms! It all goes so well! Your nephew is smart and lucky he has a fashionable aunt like you &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## melbo

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



It's definitely pretty! Great color all year round! &#128525;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Love your bag and your charms! It all goes so well! Your nephew is smart and lucky he has a fashionable aunt like you &#128521;&#128521;



Awwwww.  Thanks.  He doesn't really care too much about style. LOL  But we're all very proud of him!


----------



## keishapie1973

Muddzdirt said:


> Took this beauty out today! Dusty rose is such a pretty color...



Love dusty rose!!! I really want a bag in this color. Just have to decide which one....


----------



## cdtracing

Since it's Christmas, I've been carrying my red Dillon.  It's really a true red but the flash make it look lighter & a little orange.  Go figure. 

Depending on what I'm wearing, I switch out the grey poof for a black one. LOL


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> Since it's Christmas, I've been carrying my red Dillon.  It's really a true red but the flash make it look lighter & a little orange.  Go figure.
> 
> Depending on what I'm wearing, I switch out the grey poof for a black one. LOL



So pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Since it's Christmas, I've been carrying my red Dillon.  It's really a true red but the flash make it look lighter & a little orange.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what I'm wearing, I switch out the grey poof for a black one. LOL




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I also pulled out my red bag for the week. Perfect for this time of year. She has her little pom to resemble Santa's hat.....[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

carterazo said:


> So pretty!





keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, Ladies.  She was a big hit at the hubby's Christmas party!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I also pulled out my red bag for the week. Perfect for this time of year. She has her little pom to resemble Santa's hat.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3219881



Love it!!  Don't these red bags just get you in the Christmas Spirit!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Hamilton EW



Great slouch on this!



keishapie1973 said:


> I also pulled out my red bag for the week. Perfect for this time of year. She has her little pom to resemble Santa's hat.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3219881



Super cute with the pom!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Since it's Christmas, I've been carrying my red Dillon.  It's really a true red but the flash make it look lighter & a little orange.  Go figure.
> 
> Depending on what I'm wearing, I switch out the grey poof for a black one. LOL



Nice! looks great with the dual poms!


----------



## CoachMaven

keishapie1973 said:


> I also pulled out my red bag for the week. Perfect for this time of year. She has her little pom to resemble Santa's hat.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3219881



I love it, what is the name of this style again?


----------



## aunt_sweden

cdtracing said:


> Since it's Christmas, I've been carrying my red Dillon.  It's really a true red but the flash make it look lighter & a little orange.  Go figure.
> 
> Depending on what I'm wearing, I switch out the grey poof for a black one. LOL











keishapie1973 said:


> I also pulled out my red bag for the week. Perfect for this time of year. She has her little pom to resemble Santa's hat.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3219881



Really Lovely bag's. Perfect for the holidays &#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Love it!!  Don't these red bags just get you in the Christmas Spirit!!



Absolutely!!! I love this time of year.....



HesitantShopper said:


> Great slouch on this!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute with the pom!





aunt_sweden said:


> Really Lovely bag's. Perfect for the holidays &#128525;



Thanks, Ladies!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachMaven said:


> I love it, what is the name of this style again?



Thanks!!! This is the large Colette.....


----------



## yellamour

My everyday bag all week, i'm so glad i have saffiano leather bag! I drop my coffe because of strong wind on me and my bag, i wipe it with water and it's like new again!! 
Clementine jet set crossbody [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellamour said:


> View attachment 3220134
> 
> 
> My everyday bag all week, i so glad i have saffiano leather bag! I drop my coffe because of strong wind on me and my bag, i wipe it with water and it's like new again!!
> Clementine jet set crossbody [emoji173]&#65039;



Agreed, i wore mine through the early summer to all the garden centers dirt wiped right off, super easy care.


----------



## cdtracing

yellamour said:


> View attachment 3220134
> 
> 
> My everyday bag all week, i'm so glad i have saffiano leather bag! I drop my coffe because of strong wind on me and my bag, i wipe it with water and it's like new again!!
> Clementine jet set crossbody [emoji173]&#65039;



Nice bag & a great pop of color!


----------



## CoachMaven

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!! This is the large Colette.....



Thank you!


----------



## Bootlover07

Sapphire top zip adding some color to my black and white!


----------



## x_tina

At airport with my jetset top zip


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire top zip adding some color to my black and white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220590



I love the Sapphire shade!  I have a Sapphire Selma I carried last week!


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> At airport with my jetset top zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220670



Great travel bag!  And Navy goes with everything!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire top zip adding some color to my black and white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220590




Oooo LOVE that blue!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire top zip adding some color to my black and white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220590



Looks great!



x_tina said:


> At airport with my jetset top zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220670



Perfect travel companion!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I love the Sapphire shade!  I have a Sapphire Selma I carried last week!







BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo LOVE that blue!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect travel companion!




Thanks ladies!!! It's probably my most used bag. I broke it out to finish Christmas shopping in this ridiculously gorgeous Texas weather. I hadn't carried it since the summer and my boyfriend goes "that's your best purse btw" LOL!!!! He loves blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! It's probably my most used bag. I broke it out to finish Christmas shopping in this ridiculously gorgeous Texas weather. I hadn't carried it since the summer and my boyfriend goes "that's your best purse btw" LOL!!!! He loves blue!



I'm with him on that one. I LOVE blue!!! lol


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm with him on that one. I LOVE blue!!! lol




Me too!!!! He doesn't like my electric blue sutton as much. He said this color in this silhouette reminds him of summer lol!


----------



## Bootlover07

Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233



Black and Silver Riley looks very edgy, love this combo. Congrats on your marks! What a great Christmas present


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233



Congratulations on finishing your masters program with a 4.0!  That's an awesome accomplishment!  And the Riley doesn't look to big on you at all.  Having extra room is always a plus!  The bag looks spectacular on you!  Go out & enjoy yourself.  You have certainly earned a celebration!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233



Congratulations! What an awesome achievement! Great mod shots.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233


I love these shots with your gorgeous Riley...love that black/silver Riley!!!   The large looks perfect on you.  Congrats on your masters program completion and awesome grade.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233



Congrats on your marks! and Riley looks great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Me too!!!! He doesn't like my electric blue sutton as much. He said this color in this silhouette reminds him of summer lol!




Maybe it reminds more of a bigger bag like a beach bag (well a VERY nice one! Lol)... hahhah.... hey blame it on my name! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Masters program is finished and I made a 4.0 so I'm celebrating by taking out my Riley for the first time! I really love it! I was a little worried the large would be too big, but I think I'll enjoy having the extra room, especially since I tend to pack more this time of year. I mostly carried it on the arm, but it's comfortable crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221234
> View attachment 3221232
> View attachment 3221233




Woot! Woot! Awesome!!! Bag looks great on you! Now it's time to celebrate! [emoji3]


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm carrying my new medium Camille in écru which i bought just 9 hours ago as a christmas present to myself


----------



## lillywillowbug

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm carrying my new medium Camille in écru which i bought just 9 hours ago as a christmas present to myself




Congrats! How are you liking the medium size? I'm torn on what size Camille to get. Medium or large...


----------



## Minkette

Large Fuchsia Selma on this 80 degrees day in December!


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Large Fuchsia Selma on this 80 degrees day in December!



I love these bright pink bags even though I don't own one.  I don't have any pink clothes so I have never bought myself a pink bag.  Every time I see one of these, I think I need to get one! LOL


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Large Fuchsia Selma on this 80 degrees day in December!


 


cdtracing said:


> I love these bright pink bags even though I don't own one.  I don't have any pink clothes so I have never bought myself a pink bag.  Every time I see one of these, I think I need to get one! LOL


 
Me, too, cdtracing!  I love that fuschia Selma and almost got one when they went on clearance some months ago, but I don't usually wear pink and probably wouldn't carry a pink bag...but I love it!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Me, too, cdtracing!  I love that fuschia Selma and almost got one when they went on clearance some months ago, but I don't usually wear pink and probably wouldn't carry a pink bag...but I love it!!!



That's why I haven't bought one.  I'm afraid that no matter how much I love it, it would stay in the closet & not used.  To me, that would be a waste!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> I love these bright pink bags even though I don't own one.  I don't have any pink clothes so I have never bought myself a pink bag.  Every time I see one of these, I think I need to get one! LOL





ubo22 said:


> Me, too, cdtracing!  I love that fuschia Selma and almost got one when they went on clearance some months ago, but I don't usually wear pink and probably wouldn't carry a pink bag...but I love it!!!



Me, three!!! I actually have a fuschia cross body that I use a lot but I keep thinking about that Selma. I also never wear pink but it makes a great accent color....


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Me, three!!! I actually have a fuschia cross body that I use a lot but I keep thinking about that Selma. I also never wear pink but it makes a great accent color....



I do love the fuchsia Selma with shw!!!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Large Fuchsia Selma on this 80 degrees day in December!




Pretty. I love fuchsia I love bright pink. I pull out my raspberry bag every time when it's sunny even in winter [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Large Fuchsia Selma on this 80 degrees day in December!



Cute! and 80 Degrees?! wow.


----------



## Minkette

Greenwich today!


----------



## Minkette

Sophie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Sophie



Love it!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Minkette said:


> Greenwich today!


Love that combo with the red converse!

Small pearl grey Dillon


----------



## Minkette

Still wearing my Sophie!!


----------



## HeatherL

Large Sky Blue Riley!

It's really hard to capture the true color in photos, but the color is beautiful IRL!


----------



## myluvofbags

My bag last night for the New Years celebration.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody had her first outing today. I paired the bag with a matching lippie from MAC.


----------



## Minkette

Hollywood Hills said:


> My raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody had her first outing today. I paired the bag with a matching lippie from MAC.
> View attachment 3228395


Super cute!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My bag last night for the New Years celebration.




Aww cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood Hills said:


> My raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody had her first outing today. I paired the bag with a matching lippie from MAC.
> View attachment 3228395




Fun pop of color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> My bag last night for the New Years celebration.



super cute! looks great w/the bow. 



Hollywood Hills said:


> My raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody had her first outing today. I paired the bag with a matching lippie from MAC.
> View attachment 3228395



Fun color! looks nice and soft.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww cute!



Thanks and Happy New Year!







HesitantShopper said:


> super cute! looks great w/the bow.
> 
> Thanks, as the bag itself is quite understated I wanted to dress it up a little bit.


----------



## Sarah03

Large Pale Blue Riley


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Large Pale Blue Riley
> View attachment 3229329



This color on the Riley looks fantastic! Looks great with the charm, like a spring bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> This color on the Riley looks fantastic! Looks great with the charm, like a spring bouquet of flowers.




Thank you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hollywood Hills said:


> My raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody had her first outing today. I paired the bag with a matching lippie from MAC.
> View attachment 3228395




Would love to see a mod pic! I love raspberry



Sarah03 said:


> Large Pale Blue Riley
> View attachment 3229329




Soooo cute with the charm!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Pinkalicious said:


> Would love to see a mod pic. I love raspberry



I'll try to take on tomorrow.


----------



## HeatherL

Still in Sky Blue Riley (to think I contemplated exchanging her).

This is a more accurate color pic.


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3230235
> 
> 
> Still in Sky Blue Riley (to think I contemplated exchanging her).
> 
> This is a more accurate color pic.




Beautiful. Saw this bag at Macy's, sky blue looks great on soft leather.


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3230235
> 
> 
> Still in Sky Blue Riley (to think I contemplated exchanging her).
> 
> This is a more accurate color pic.



Gorgeous color and glad you decided to keep it.  I think it works well with alot of colors.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful. Saw this bag at Macy's, sky blue looks great on soft leather.



Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous color and glad you decided to keep it.  I think it works well with alot of colors.



Thanks & me too.  I was only contemplating an exchange for the same color in a different style to try to diversify my collection.  Overall, I do love the Riley & my second Riley will most likely be used in Fall & Winter only/mostly, so I was able to justify keeping this beauty!  I wear mainly neutral colors so I agree and this color will go with most my outfits as well!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3230235
> 
> 
> Still in Sky Blue Riley (to think I contemplated exchanging her).
> 
> This is a more accurate color pic.



SUch a pretty color! love how soft Riley's are.


----------



## smileydimples

Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230982
> View attachment 3230983
> View attachment 3230984




I bet she did!!! Green is my favorite color. It took me forever to find my perfect green bag. Enjoy her.....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230982
> View attachment 3230983
> View attachment 3230984



how pretty! great color!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230982
> View attachment 3230983
> View attachment 3230984



Great eye catching color smileydimples!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230982
> View attachment 3230983
> View attachment 3230984




This is a really nice shade of green. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Bedford Gusset Crossbody in raspberry:


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> I bet she did!!! Green is my favorite color. It took me forever to find my perfect green bag. Enjoy her.....[emoji3]



THank you...THis is the perfect green...my hubby dont like it, but I dont care I do 


HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! great color!


thank you 


myluvofbags said:


> Great eye catching color smileydimples!


THank you.....I wore her again today couldnt help it 


Hollywood Hills said:


> Bedford Gusset Crossbody in raspberry:
> 
> View attachment 3231253
> View attachment 3231254



such a pretty color


----------



## keishapie1973

Hamilton in cedar....


----------



## Hollywood Hills

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton in cedar....
> 
> View attachment 3231468



Lovely colour.


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton in cedar....
> 
> View attachment 3231468



Nice very classy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood Hills said:


> Lovely colour.





Nan246 said:


> Nice very classy!



Thanks!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Wore my Lexi out today.... She got lots of stares and compliments... I might have to put her back in the closet since we are expecting rain all week [emoji53][emoji53][emoji53] ... We shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230982
> View attachment 3230983
> View attachment 3230984




Loving that color! What a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood Hills said:


> Bedford Gusset Crossbody in raspberry:
> 
> View attachment 3231253
> View attachment 3231254




That looks so darn cute on you! Perfect pink POP!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton in cedar....
> 
> View attachment 3231468




Very nice! Is Cedar a new color?!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is Cedar a new color?!!!



Thank you!!! It came out over the summer.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! It came out over the summer.


Do you mean cinder?


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is Cedar a new color?!!!







ubo22 said:


> Do you mean cinder?




Yes, absolutely!!! Thank you. I meant cinder....[emoji14]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, absolutely!!! Thank you. I meant cinder....[emoji14]




I was thinking that... but just wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on a new color lol. Whew lol


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> I was thinking that... but just wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on a new color lol. Whew lol



Hahaha, rofl!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> I was thinking that... but just wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on a new color lol. Whew lol




LOL [emoji23]


----------



## Hollywood Hills

Again my raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody. I just love that colour, especially in that crappy swiss weather we have at thw moment. And the bag is light and handsfree, perfect for crocery shopping and carrying an umbrella.


----------



## lcaddict

My gorgeous Large Black Selma in GHW. I got it on sale for $150 at Macy's, including taxes. I already have a small black sutton, but I couldn't resist it for the price. It can hold so much!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

lcaddict said:


> My gorgeous Large Black Selma in GHW. I got it on sale for $150 at Macy's, including taxes. I already have a small black sutton, but I couldn't resist it for the price. It can hold so much!
> 
> View attachment 3232101


I wish i could find such great deals.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lcaddict said:


> My gorgeous Large Black Selma in GHW. I got it on sale for $150 at Macy's, including taxes. I already have a small black sutton, but I couldn't resist it for the price. It can hold so much!
> 
> View attachment 3232101



Great deal and the black is such a versatile color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton in cedar....
> 
> View attachment 3231468



very nice! such a roomy bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood Hills said:


> Bedford Gusset Crossbody in raspberry:
> 
> View attachment 3231253
> View attachment 3231254



super cute on you! great pop of color.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Hamilton in cedar....
> 
> View attachment 3231468




Oh that is gorgeous.  three great things, shw, it's a hamilton and cinder is a stunning colour. Tres jealous.


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is gorgeous.  three great things, shw, it's a hamilton and cinder is a stunning colour. Tres jealous.




Thank you!!! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Switched into my Traveler since both of my older kids have basketball games today....[emoji3]


----------



## Heidicour

Never have posted a picture on here before so let's see if this works. I'm carrying a Hamilton in cinder. I just got mr Hamilton last weekend.


----------



## keishapie1973

Heidicour said:


> Never have posted a picture on here before so let's see if this works. I'm carrying a Hamilton in cinder. I just got mr Hamilton last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232384
> View attachment 3232385




Gorgeous!!! I just switched out of this exact bag today but I'm switching back tomorrow. I'm loving it so far.....[emoji7]


----------



## Heidicour

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I just switched out of this exact bag today but I'm switching back tomorrow. I'm loving it so far.....[emoji7]




I am loving it too! I must say it can be heavy! Today it was a life saver; I was able to fit a coloring book and a box of crayons to occupy my little one at a funeral.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched into my Traveler since both of my older kids have basketball games today....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3232365



I really like the original travelers even though the leather is delicate they are beautiful. I only have the messenger size and wish I jumped on the larger one when it was available.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> I really like the original travelers even though the leather is delicate they are beautiful. I only have the messenger size and wish I jumped on the larger one when it was available.




Yes, I love this bag. Mine has very few scratches and I'm not that careful with it. Maybe it doesn't show as much on black. I still haven't seen the pebbled Travelers irl but they are gorgeous in pics....[emoji3]


----------



## amethyst25

lcaddict said:


> My gorgeous Large Black Selma in GHW. I got it on sale for $150 at Macy's, including taxes. I already have a small black sutton, but I couldn't resist it for the price. It can hold so much!
> 
> View attachment 3232101



what a great deal for such a classic bag. I had bought the medium Selma and had to return it bc it was too small for my needs... and now the large's are too hard to find


----------



## keishapie1973

lcaddict said:


> My gorgeous Large Black Selma in GHW. I got it on sale for $150 at Macy's, including taxes. I already have a small black sutton, but I couldn't resist it for the price. It can hold so much!
> 
> View attachment 3232101



Excellent deal for a classic bag....


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My ballet Selma had her first outing today:


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood Hills said:


> My ballet Selma had her first outing today:
> View attachment 3233105
> View attachment 3233108



Looks great with the studs and your outfit.


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood Hills said:


> My ballet Selma had her first outing today:
> View attachment 3233105
> View attachment 3233108



Beautiful bag!  And it looks wonderful with your outfit!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood Hills said:


> My ballet Selma had her first outing today:
> View attachment 3233105
> View attachment 3233108



super cute on you!


----------



## Sarah03

Hollywood Hills said:


> My ballet Selma had her first outing today:
> View attachment 3233105
> View attachment 3233108




Lovely! It looks great on you!


----------



## MKB0925

My Merlot Zip Top


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

here is my cubicle neighbor...my Gray Izzy tote.
I love so much this bag, I bought it in many colors (sales were so good too)


----------



## MKB0925

TheFrench_Alix said:


> here is my cubicle neighbor...my Gray Izzy tote.
> I love so much this bag, I bought it in many colors (sales were so good too)




I love that! That gray is so pretty!


----------



## Scooch

Large Selma in black


----------



## Nan246

Scooch said:


> View attachment 3234460
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black



Nice and classy I have same kors charm!


----------



## Nan246

MKB0925 said:


> My Merlot Zip Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233970



Nice color!


----------



## shermaine57

Scooch said:


> View attachment 3234460
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black




Love your charm!


----------



## Nan246

TheFrench_Alix said:


> here is my cubicle neighbor...my Gray Izzy tote.
> I love so much this bag, I bought it in many colors (sales were so good too)



Nice soft leather. Lol I do that too buy in all the colors!


----------



## andral5

TheFrench_Alix said:


> here is my cubicle neighbor...my Gray Izzy tote.
> I love so much this bag, I bought it in many colors (sales were so good too)



Absolutely lovely! Please post her and all her sisters in the thread about the entire MK collection.


----------



## smileydimples

All about Pink today .. Carrying my fuchsia large Riley [emoji175][emoji175][emoji178][emoji738][emoji166]&#128717;


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> All about Pink today .. Carrying my fuchsia large Riley [emoji175][emoji175][emoji178][emoji738][emoji166]&#128717;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236549
> View attachment 3236550



Got pink?! Lol! Great mod shot. I have not seen the Riley in fuchsia, it is pretty.


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> All about Pink today .. Carrying my fuchsia large Riley [emoji175][emoji175][emoji178][emoji738][emoji166]&#128717;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236549
> View attachment 3236550



Omg soo pretty! I'm also in a pink kinda mood! Wearing lots of blush /nude along with with my raspberry hamilton! &#128159;&#128159;


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Omg soo pretty! I'm also in a pink kinda mood! Wearing lots of blush /nude along with with my raspberry hamilton! [emoji738][emoji738]



Thank you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji16][emoji16]&#128717;&#128717; ohhhh that sounds nice my raspberry wristlet is inside my purse. 



myluvofbags said:


> Got pink?! Lol! Great mod shot. I have not seen the Riley in fuchsia, it is pretty.




Why thank you [emoji4] ...She's such a beauty ... Sometimes I like to be matchy matchy &#129299;&#129299;[emoji166][emoji166]


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheFrench_Alix said:


> here is my cubicle neighbor...my Gray Izzy tote.
> I love so much this bag, I bought it in many colors (sales were so good too)



Looks lovely in grey! it's such a soft tote.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> View attachment 3234460
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black



Great classic! love the charms(heart is Coach right?)



smileydimples said:


> All about Pink today .. Carrying my fuchsia large Riley [emoji175][emoji175][emoji178][emoji738][emoji166]&#128717;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236549
> View attachment 3236550



How fun! looks great!


----------



## cny1941

First day out with my wisteria Sutton. Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3238087
> 
> 
> First day out with my wisteria Sutton. Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]



such a pretty color! love the baby bag...


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3238087
> 
> 
> First day out with my wisteria Sutton. Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]



Sooooooooooo pretty!!! Happy Monday


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3238087
> 
> 
> First day out with my wisteria Sutton. Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]



So pretty, makes me smile. And agree with HesitantShopper love the baby bag.


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> such a pretty color! love the baby bag...







smileydimples said:


> Sooooooooooo pretty!!! Happy Monday







myluvofbags said:


> So pretty, makes me smile. And agree with HesitantShopper love the baby bag.




Thank you ladies for your kind words [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

and today it's my my Red Izzy tote.
told you, I love this bag!


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> All about Pink today .. Carrying my fuchsia large Riley [emoji175][emoji175][emoji178][emoji738][emoji166]&#128717;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236549
> View attachment 3236550



Fuchsia in soff leather looks ah-ma-zing!


----------



## Hatfield1313

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3238087
> 
> 
> First day out with my wisteria Sutton. Happy Monday everyone [emoji4]


That's an absolutely fantastic color!!!!


----------



## laurelenas

TheFrench_Alix said:


> and today it's my my Red Izzy tote.
> told you, I love this bag!




Looks great! Is this the Cherry/Ballet?


----------



## paula3boys

TheFrench_Alix said:


> and today it's my my Red Izzy tote.
> told you, I love this bag!




Does it flop over or puddle badly when sitting it down? I've been considering this one


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

paula3boys said:


> Does it flop over or puddle badly when sitting it down? I've been considering this one


not really but it's a soft leather so it doesn't stay 'straight' either (like saffiano leather)


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

Hatfield1313 said:


> That's an absolutely fantastic color!!!!


thank you!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

laurelenas said:


> Looks great! Is this the Cherry/Ballet?


yes it is


----------



## Minkette

Used my Riley all week for work!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Used my Riley all week for work!




Gorgeous bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Medium Bedford satchel for Sunday Brunch


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Used my Riley all week for work!





accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3244212
> 
> Medium Bedford satchel for Sunday Brunch



Both lovely bags!


----------



## andral5

Minkette said:


> Used my Riley all week for work!



Lovely Riley! I always loved Riley and still haven't got one.... On my list, definitely.


----------



## andral5

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3244212
> 
> Medium Bedford satchel for Sunday Brunch



Wow! Just look at that rich leather! I can almost feel its scent!


----------



## Apelila

It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby[emoji127]




Awww what a cute pic! Pretty pretty! [emoji3]


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww what a cute pic! Pretty pretty! [emoji3]


Thanks love&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



Love it!! Front cover photo!! Did you take it? With a phone or a camera?


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Love it!! Front cover photo!! Did you take it? With a phone or a camera?


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;with my trusty mini Apple ipad&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> Thank you&#10084;&#65039;with my trusty mini Apple ipad&#10084;&#65039;



Omg, with a mini ipad?? What generation?


----------



## carterazo

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



Gorgeous!


----------



## omri

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



Wow!wonderful


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Omg, with a mini ipad?? What generation?


I dont know what generation but I got it Oct 2015 maybe the newer model.


----------



## Apelila

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

omri said:


> Wow!wonderful


Thank you very much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



What a pretty pic!


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> I dont know what generation but I got it Oct 2015 maybe the newer model.


That could explain it. The newer generation has a better camera. But still, the light and everything else... You have some really good photography skills!


----------



## altigirl88

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



Are those Valentino Rock Studs? I hope your feet didn't get cold!


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> What a pretty pic!


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> That could explain it. The newer generation has a better camera. But still, the light and everything else... You have some really good photography skills!


Maybe because hubbys ipad was 2years older and he said the camera is bad. And yeah I take it the photo in my reading area.


----------



## Apelila

altigirl88 said:


> Are those Valentino Rock Studs? I hope your feet didn't get cold!


No they are not the Valentino they are the Halogen studs from Nordstrom


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby[emoji127]




I hope you had a lovely time!  This whole picture is really pretty, I love it!


----------



## Apelila

MKbaglover said:


> I hope you had a lovely time!  This whole picture is really pretty, I love it!


Thank you and yes indeed we had a great time. Thank you gain sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> No they are not the Valentino they are the Halogen studs from Nordstrom



Niice! They look like Valentino's!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Niice! They look like Valentino's!


Yes they do and they are comfy as well I have 5 pairs in different colors&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

My companion for tonight casual dinner with hubby&#10084;&#65039; Large Hudson Wallet in skyblue&#128153;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> Yes they do and they are comfy as well I have 5 pairs in different colors&#10084;&#65039;



Excellent, if they are more affordable!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Excellent, if they are more affordable!


Oh yes very affordable&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## melbo

Apelila said:


> It's still winter and cold here in Seattle but my favorite color is white. I'm using my Dressy Sutton in Optic White with all my matching essential going to shopping and lunch date with hubby&#128107;



Looove everything about this picture! So classy and romantic &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Apelila said:


> My companion for tonight casual dinner with hubby&#10084;&#65039; Large Hudson Wallet in skyblue&#128153;


This is a beautiful wallet. I am trying to locate one. The ones that I see are a cross body type, is that what this is with out the strap ? Thanks


----------



## Apelila

melbo said:


> Looove everything about this picture! So classy and romantic &#128522;&#128522;


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

MeandMK4ever said:


> This is a beautiful wallet. I am trying to locate one. The ones that I see are a cross body type, is that what this is with out the strap ? Thanks


Yes this has the strap for cross body and i luv it because it's casual to formal &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> My companion for tonight casual dinner with hubby[emoji173]&#65039; Large Hudson Wallet in skyblue[emoji170]




Cutie! Loving your photo collages! [emoji4]


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Cutie! Loving your photo collages! [emoji4]


Awwe so sweet and nice comment I'm glad you liked it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NancyTaylor

Hamilton


----------



## paula3boys

Brought her to see Hello Kitty exhibit at museum


----------



## JadaStormy

TheFrench_Alix said:


> and today it's my my Red Izzy tote.
> told you, I love this bag!



You are the izzy queen! Can you post a mod shot? I'm considering the black/fushia. I can't find one in stores to try on and they don't allow exchanges on sale items. I couldn't find a YouTube video either. :cry:


----------



## DiamondsForever

Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!




I love this Selma. It's so edgy & fun!  I think I need a Macy's F&F sale soon. Lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I love this Selma. It's so edgy & fun!  I think I need a Macy's F&F sale soon. Lol.



They have an extra 20% off sale items online today,   Code:  SUNDAY


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!



Very nice! Love those studs!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> I love this Selma. It's so edgy & fun!  I think I need a Macy's F&F sale soon. Lol.





BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Love those studs!





Go for it Sarah03! I've always loved black with SHW too. The studs make it a bit rock n roll :sunnies have to say the studs are holding up very nicely so far.


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Go for it Sarah03! I've always loved black with SHW too. The studs make it a bit rock n roll :sunnies have to say the studs are holding up very nicely so far.




I just might. I have Macy's gift cards, but I will wait for a sale on this one. I need to be good!!


----------



## HeatherL

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!




I love this bag!!!  So pretty!!


----------



## ilysukixD

OOTD my new Mini Blossom Selma


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> They have an extra 20% off sale items online today,   Code:  SUNDAY




Lol I'm literally heading to the website now and see what's good. I can't wait until the 25% off F&F sales...


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Lol I'm literally heading to the website now and see what's good. I can't wait until the 25% off F&F sales...




Lol. Let us know if you get anything! [emoji3]


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol. Let us know if you get anything! [emoji3]



Lol nothing particular I want at the moment, but I'm surprised with the new designs and colors. I have so much to catch up, since i left TPF and avoid myself from purchasing MK bags.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HeatherL said:


> I love this bag!!!  So pretty!!



Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Lol nothing particular I want at the moment, but I'm surprised with the new designs and colors. I have so much to catch up, since i left TPF and avoid myself from purchasing MK bags.



lol that is true!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

JadaStormy said:


> You are the izzy queen! Can you post a mod shot? I'm considering the black/fushia. I can't find one in stores to try on and they don't allow exchanges on sale items. I couldn't find a YouTube video either. :cry:



I wish I can help...but that the one I don't have (I have the black/brown)


----------



## JadaStormy

TheFrench_Alix said:


> I wish I can help...but that the one I don't have (I have the black/brown)


Oh I just meant a mod shot of the bag. The color doesn't matter. I can't see how long it hangs from the online pics.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'm carrying this beauty today:


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!



I love these studded Selmas & wish I had gotten one in the large size when they were available.  Kicking myself in hindsight!


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> OOTD my new Mini Blossom Selma
> View attachment 3251656



So cute & I love your poms!!!  You wear this bag well!


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood Hills said:


> I'm carrying this beauty today:
> 
> View attachment 3253747



Great bag & holds more that most people think it will.  Love your starry bear charm with it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!




Lol a man with very good taste.


----------



## TDW1982

Carrying this beautiful Dusty Rose Hammy......


----------



## TDW1982

ilysukixd said:


> ootd my new mini blossom selma
> View attachment 3251656


 



Love Love Love!


----------



## TDW1982

paula3boys said:


> Brought her to see Hello Kitty exhibit at museum
> View attachment 3250211


 


Love this bag!  The charm is adorable!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Brought her to see Hello Kitty exhibit at museum
> View attachment 3250211



This is an awesome bag!  I love how your pom matches the interior of the bag.  Really makes the color pop!!


----------



## Hlopez707

TDW1982 said:


> Carrying this beautiful Dusty Rose Hammy......




Love it such a nice color [emoji7]


----------



## Equinist

I have a question that I can't find the answer to any where. I bought my first MK bag today. I bought it used in great condition. I am having trouble finding out how to read the date. Mine says 1505.  Does this mean May 2015? The 5th week of 2015...the 15th week of 2005. Sorry but I am just really wanting to know. Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

TDW1982 said:


> Love this bag!  The charm is adorable!







cdtracing said:


> This is an awesome bag!  I love how your pom matches the interior of the bag.  Really makes the color pop!!




Thank you. I like the pop it adds too. I am waiting on a tassel fob I ordered to mix it up with this bag too


----------



## ubo22

TDW1982 said:


> Carrying this beautiful Dusty Rose Hammy......


So pretty!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

cdtracing said:


> Great bag & holds more that most people think it will.  Love your starry bear charm with it.



It's rhe perfect sized bag for me. I wanted an everyday bag i can carry on the shoulder and i just love black pebbled leather.


----------



## DiamondsForever

TDW1982 said:


> Carrying this beautiful Dusty Rose Hammy......



Beautiful!


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> I love these studded Selmas & wish I had gotten one in the large size when they were available.  Kicking myself in hindsight!



Maybe they'll re-release the large one day... Am really glad I didn't leave the medium in Miami!



trefusisgirl said:


> Lol a man with very good taste.



He was! Although complaining about the prices of MK wallets!


----------



## andral5

Equinist said:


> I have a question that I can't find the answer to any where. I bought my first MK bag today. I bought it used in great condition. I am having trouble finding out how to read the date. Mine says 1505.  Does this mean May 2015? The 5th week of 2015...the 15th week of 2005. Sorry but I am just really wanting to know. Thank you!



Congrats on your first MK! Many more to follow 
From what I know, the date label shows the date as you said it first: 1505 would mean May 2015. Pretty new.


----------



## kellyx

My new beauty I bought off eBay. I love it!!


----------



## Apelila

My newest MK bag small sutton in pastel pink with all the essentials&#128150;&#127872;&#128091;&#128157;


----------



## cdtracing

Today was my black Miranda day!!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Today was my black Miranda day!!



So cool, how the black has some oil-blue sheen to it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Today was my black Miranda day!!




That girl is gooorgeous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Apelila said:


> My newest MK bag small sutton in pastel pink with all the essentials[emoji178][emoji166][emoji164][emoji307]




So cute! I love pastel pink. I wish I needed a pink bag because pastel pink is my dream pink shade! I tried pale pink, blush, ballet and blossom. None of them were close to that milky baby pink I was looking for!



cdtracing said:


> Today was my black Miranda day!!




Drooool! Loveee


----------



## Apelila

Pinkalicious said:


> So cute! I love pastel pink. I wish I needed a pink bag because pastel pink is my dream pink shade! I tried pale pink, blush, ballet and blossom. None of them were close to that milky baby pink I was looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drooool! Loveee


Thanks hun yeah me too I like the pastel pink I think it's more easier to wear and I love it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My newest MK bag small sutton in pastel pink with all the essentials&#128150;&#127872;&#128091;&#128157;




HOw fun! lovely pic. 


cdtracing said:


> Today was my black Miranda day!!



SO classy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TDW1982 said:


> Carrying this beautiful Dusty Rose Hammy......



Pretty color! charms looks so nice on it too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

kellyx said:


> My new beauty I bought off eBay. I love it!!



Super cute! love the tassel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Went to a brilliant concert in London last night with this beauty! (And DH...) The security guard was even admiring her as he did my bag search!



oh so shimmery!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> So cool, how the black has some oil-blue sheen to it!





BeachBagGal said:


> That girl is gooorgeous!





Pinkalicious said:


> Drooool! Loveee





HesitantShopper said:


> SO classy!




Thank you, Ladies.  I do love the Miranda.  I'm still on the hunt for one with the quilted sides....thinking maybe one in Luggage.  LOL


----------



## TDW1982

Apelila said:


> My newest MK bag small sutton in pastel pink with all the essentials&#128150;&#127872;&#128091;&#128157;



I'm in love with that bag!  OMG!


----------



## TDW1982

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! charms looks so nice on it too.



Thank you!  So hard to decide sometimes on whether or not to add charms!  I love the charms, don't get my wrong!  But I don't want to detract from the beauty of the bag!


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> HOw fun! lovely pic.
> 
> 
> SO classy!


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

TDW1982 said:


> I'm in love with that bag!  OMG!


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## boscobaby

My new love is with me


----------



## Bootlover07

boscobaby said:


> My new love is with me




Sooooo cute!!!! Is that coral? I love bright colors on the jet set. Also, does your name have anything to do with Third Watch (the show)? It was one of my favorite shows and Bosco was my favorite character


----------



## HesitantShopper

boscobaby said:


> My new love is with me



Great color! love the pockets on these.


----------



## TDW1982

It's all about Cinder today. She's so pretty!  So excited to add this one to my collection!


----------



## DiamondsForever

boscobaby said:


> My new love is with me



Beautiful! What share of pink is this? I'm literally just painting my nails this shade of pink. You're spring ready! 




TDW1982 said:


> It's all about Cinder today. She's so pretty!  So excited to add this one to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257280



Love Cinder with SHW. Such a great choice, what colours are you wearing her with?


----------



## Bootlover07

Every time I think I might sell this I fall back in love. The Sutton style is so light and easy to carry and electric blue makes me smile [emoji7]


----------



## Apelila

Bootlover07 said:


> Every time I think I might sell this I fall back in love. The Sutton style is so light and easy to carry and electric blue makes me smile [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257591


I luv this bag I have the same in small version it's just too beautiful to let go&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Every time I think I might sell this I fall back in love. The Sutton style is so light and easy to carry and electric blue makes me smile [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257591


Keep it!  Keep it!  Keep it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Apelila said:


> I luv this bag I have the same in small version it's just too beautiful to let go[emoji173]&#65039;




I know right?! This is the color that made me fall in love with the Sutton  well actually it was sapphire, but close enough!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Keep it!  Keep it!  Keep it!




LOL!!!! You of all people know how many times I've thought about it but never went through with it! I only sold my large to get a medium because I felt the size worked better. It's just such a pretty bag and I love how it's more casual and simple than my Selma.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> LOL!!!! You of all people know how many times I've thought about it but never went through with it! I only sold my large to get a medium because I felt the size worked better. It's just such a pretty bag and I love how it's more casual and simple than my Selma.


I know what you mean.  I don't use my Sutton too often, but I love it when I do.  I don't think I'm ever going to get rid of it.


----------



## andral5

ubo22 said:


> i know what you mean.  I don't use my sutton too often, but i love it when i do.  I don't think i'm ever going to get rid of it.



+1 !!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Traveling with large Selma this week.


----------



## andral5

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3258330
> 
> Traveling with large Selma this week.



She looks so well on camera when travelling!


----------



## HeatherL

A surprise gift from my mom yesterday [emoji1]! 
The Bedford satchel in dark taupe at 60% off [emoji3]
I absolutely love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3258680
> View attachment 3258681
> 
> A surprise gift from my mom yesterday [emoji1]!
> The Bedford satchel in dark taupe at 60% off [emoji3]
> I absolutely love this!




Gorgeous! Leather looks yummy!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3258680
> View attachment 3258681
> 
> A surprise gift from my mom yesterday [emoji1]!
> The Bedford satchel in dark taupe at 60% off [emoji3]
> I absolutely love this!


Beautiful!  This is one I've been eyeing for months!  I just love how it looks, but could never get a chance to see it IRL.  Congrats!  Great pick by your mom.


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! Leather looks yummy!




Thank you, and it is amazing!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  This is one I've been eyeing for months!  I just love how it looks, but could never get a chance to see it IRL.  Congrats!  Great pick by your mom.




Thank you! My mom has loved this bag since the first time she saw it.  It's too big for her though... Sad... At 60% off she just couldn't let it go & I really lucked out!  I absolutely love everything about it too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Every time I think I might sell this I fall back in love. The Sutton style is so light and easy to carry and electric blue makes me smile [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257591




EB totally suits Sutton.


HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3258680
> View attachment 3258681
> 
> A surprise gift from my mom yesterday [emoji1]!
> The Bedford satchel in dark taupe at 60% off [emoji3]
> I absolutely love this!



Very nice! what a great mama!


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3258680
> View attachment 3258681
> 
> A surprise gift from my mom yesterday [emoji1]!
> The Bedford satchel in dark taupe at 60% off [emoji3]
> I absolutely love this!



loooove it!! I was looking at the outlet version of this bag. Gorgeous.


----------



## TDW1982

Its a Pale Blue Hammy Day.....it's warm out for February!  Feeling like spring and this beauty helps!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TDW1982 said:


> Its a Pale Blue Hammy Day.....it's warm out for February!  Feeling like spring and this beauty helps!



Very nice!


----------



## HeatherL

Thank you!!!! Yes, I'm very lucky to have such a great mom!!


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!!!! Yes, I'm very lucky to have such a great mom!!




This was a quote to Hesitantshopper [emoji3].  My app messed up and was giving a count down where reply was.  Strange!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> loooove it!! I was looking at the outlet version of this bag. Gorgeous.




Thank you!  Not to be an enabler but I'd snatch one up.  I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my gold Benett and luggage purse.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Today with my gold Benett and luggage purse.



Very pretty combo!


----------



## ralewi

Michael Kors Izzy reversible tote. black/fushia


----------



## natalienat518

MK Grayson Silver Mirror Satchel


----------



## smileydimples

ralewi said:


> Michael Kors Izzy reversible tote. black/fushia


So pretty


----------



## vangiepuff

:thumbup:


----------



## ralewi

smileydimples said:


> So pretty


Thanks


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my new girl today


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my new girl today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261102
> View attachment 3261103
> View attachment 3261104
> View attachment 3261105




Gorgeous!!  I think this is my next purchase in that same color too.  I'm loving Lilac!! How would you say this compares to size and usefulness compared to the large Riley?


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my new girl today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261102
> View attachment 3261103
> View attachment 3261104
> View attachment 3261105




Love how it almost sparkles! Pretty!


----------



## ralewi




----------



## lluuccka

Today with my Hamilton


----------



## smileydimples

Apelila said:


> My newest MK bag small sutton in pastel pink with all the essentials&#128150;&#127872;&#128091;&#128157;



I found one is this a real baby pink color? I want to order it but wasn't sure


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Hamilton



I love this crossbody. It is the perfect size and cuteness....


----------



## juls12

Today I carried my peanut Jet Set crossbody to an Ice Hockey game. But I already got my luggage Hamilton packed for tomorrow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

juls12 said:


> Today I carried my peanut Jet Set crossbody to an Ice Hockey game. But I already got my luggage Hamilton packed for tomorrow.




Great hockey game bag! Last game I went to I brought my small Bedford crossbody duffle. Need something small for those super close quarters.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my new girl today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261102
> View attachment 3261103
> View attachment 3261104
> View attachment 3261105




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Still in my Bedford satchel!!!  I'm on day 8 (I did take one day off for a Longchamp due to rain only)!  This is a record!  It's love [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3265834
> 
> Still in my Bedford satchel!!!  I'm on day 8 (I did take one day off for a Longchamp due to rain only)!  This is a record!  It's love [emoji7]




[emoji173]&#65039;!!


----------



## andral5

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3265834
> 
> Still in my Bedford satchel!!!  I'm on day 8 (I did take one day off for a Longchamp due to rain only)!  This is a record!  It's love [emoji7]



For all the right reasons!


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3265834
> 
> Still in my Bedford satchel!!!  I'm on day 8 (I did take one day off for a Longchamp due to rain only)!  This is a record!  It's love [emoji7]




This bag looks amazing, love the dark taupe with silver hardware!


----------



## cdtracing

Took this girl to church Sunday & I'm still carrying her today.  I just love this bag!!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;!!







andral5 said:


> For all the right reasons!







laurelenas said:


> This bag looks amazing, love the dark taupe with silver hardware!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl to church Sunday & I'm still carrying her today.  I just love this bag!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl to church Sunday & I'm still carrying her today.  I just love this bag!!



She's absolutely awesome!!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!!





andral5 said:


> She's absolutely awesome!!



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> For all the right reasons!


I love it too! I haven't worn my Tulip colored Bedford yet.  Just waiting for the perfect outfit and a pretty day.


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl to church Sunday & I'm still carrying her today.  I just love this bag!!



wowzas!!!!!!! i love this bag!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> wowzas!!!!!!! i love this bag!!!



Thank you.  I fall in love with her all over again every time I look at her.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl to church Sunday & I'm still carrying her today.  I just love this bag!!



Such a beauty &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## yellamour

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3265834
> 
> Still in my Bedford satchel!!!  I'm on day 8 (I did take one day off for a Longchamp due to rain only)!  This is a record!  It's love [emoji7]



Beautyful! Which color is it? Pearl grey?!


----------



## ralewi

My Izzy love this tote


----------



## HeatherL

yellamour said:


> Beautyful! Which color is it? Pearl grey?!




Thank you!!!  It's actually dark taupe!


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> I love it too! I haven't worn my Tulip colored Bedford yet.  Just waiting for the perfect outfit and a pretty day.




Well this bag will make any day pretty!  I say start using her now and enjoy!


----------



## ralewi




----------



## Pinkalicious

Vanilla signature Cynthia [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Vanilla signature Cynthia [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3270182




Very nice! You loving?


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! You loving?



Thank u!
Yes! It's a nice change and perfect for our summer weather haha


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Vanilla signature Cynthia [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3270182




So cute!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thank u!
> Yes! It's a nice change and perfect for our summer weather haha




Ah good! [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Vanilla signature Cynthia [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3270182




Congrats!  Very pretty! How are you liking her?


----------



## Minkette

Pinkalicious said:


> Vanilla signature Cynthia [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3270182


Love that print for some reason. Just ordered an SLG with the print as I don't know if an entire bag would suit my black yoga pants.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> Congrats!  Very pretty! How are you liking her?




Thank you! I started using her today and so far so good. I like the shoulder strap. The bag is pretty noisy with the chain links but they're my favorite part of the bag &#128578;



Minkette said:


> Love that print for some reason. Just ordered an SLG with the print as I don't know if an entire bag would suit my black yoga pants.




I think it would suit yoga pants!! I never liked the print before.. But when I saw it on Cynthia I just couldn't resist. Now I like it in everything haha


----------



## Apelila

smileydimples said:


> I found one is this a real baby pink color? I want to order it but wasn't sure


If you like pink then go for it....This is in pastel pink and i luv it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Samanthalvoe

ralewi said:


> My Izzy love this tote



I am considering this bag! I would love to see more photos&#128525;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## janiesea3

My Merlot traveler. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## andral5

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3272808
> 
> 
> My Merlot traveler. [emoji7][emoji7]



Oooooh, isn't she a beaut!


----------



## janiesea3

andral5 said:


> Oooooh, isn't she a beaut!




Thank you, I think so, too!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Last night for V-Day date I carried my black small Bedford Messenger (took medallion off). Love this little bag! Fits a water bottle perfectly when going to movies [emoji3]


----------



## lluuccka

Still with my Bedford... It's serious love


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Still with my Bedford... It's serious love




I love this bag! Still on my radar. I love the Bedford bags. [emoji3]


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this bag! Still on my radar. I love the Bedford bags. [emoji3]




Just wondering if u love this bag more than the mbmj Natasha? I have so many Natashas now [emoji53]


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> Just wondering if u love this bag more than the mbmj Natasha? I have so many Natashas now [emoji53]



I don't have this bag yet. I have bought a few before, but returned them because of the color, not the style. So what I know of this bag vs the Natasha... I do like the option of the two straps, but because there's a pocket separator in the front of the Bedford I feel like you can fit more in the Natasha. Imo the Bedford looks a little more dressy with the chain on the strap. Both are great bags.


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Last night for V-Day date I carried my black small Bedford Messenger (took medallion off). Love this little bag! Fits a water bottle perfectly when going to movies [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3273524


Nice! Lol I use a tote going to the movies! Not as sexy as your bag on a date.  Fits my water and a bag of candy, and a sweater too. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Nice! Lol I use a tote going to the movies! Not as sexy as your bag on a date.  Fits my water and a bag of candy, and a sweater too. Hope you had a great time!



haha thanks I did! Yeah if I smuggle in my own popcorn (healthier version lol) I carry a larger bag. Din afterwards so I just brought my grapes and a water for snack.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Last night for V-Day date I carried my black small Bedford Messenger (took medallion off). Love this little bag! Fits a water bottle perfectly when going to movies [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3273524


I never looked at this bag till my bestie just recently got one. I like the leather and especially the sneaky slip pocket at the top. Perfect for a phone. [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> I never looked at this bag till my bestie just recently got one. I like the leather and especially the sneaky slip pocket at the top. Perfect for a phone. [emoji6]




The leather has actually gotten a lot softer and smooshier with use. Holds a decent amount for a small crossbody.


----------



## Ness7386

My Bedford Belted Satchel in tulip is with me today.  I love her!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> My Bedford Belted Satchel in tulip is with me today.  I love her!



Pretty color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> My Bedford Belted Satchel in tulip is with me today.  I love her!



Pretty and looks so super soft!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty and looks so super soft!


It is soft!  I love it.


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Pretty color!!!


Thx.  I think so too!


----------



## cdtracing

Brought this one out for some love....2014 gift from my youngest son.


----------



## janiesea3

Changed into this one for the week....


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3272808
> 
> 
> My Merlot traveler. [emoji7][emoji7]


I love your Traveler!  Sure with I could find an inexpensive one.


----------



## Panache

janiesea3 said:


> Changed into this one for the week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275857


Twins!! I picked this up on last week love it!


----------



## smileydimples

janiesea3 said:


> Changed into this one for the week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275857



Sooo pretty


----------



## andral5

janiesea3 said:


> Changed into this one for the week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275857



What's her name? I don't know her


----------



## janiesea3

andral5 said:


> What's her name? I don't know her




This is a "quilted Grayson" satchel in medium.  [emoji39]


----------



## janiesea3

smileydimples said:


> Sooo pretty




Thank you! I miss my monogrammed Grayson's I had a while back (sold them) so when I stumbled on this one @ Dillard's sale a few weeks ago, I grabbed it.


----------



## janiesea3

Panache said:


> Twins!! I picked this up on last week love it!




Yay!! Me, too!!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> I love your Traveler!  Sure with I could find an inexpensive one.




We'll keep our eyes peeled... I got mine when they were marked down on the MK site...I called my local shop & they had one and I HAD to have it


----------



## MKLOVER78

This week I been carrying my large Sutton, I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> We'll keep our eyes peeled... I got mine when they were marked down on the MK site...I called my local shop & they had one and I HAD to have it


Thanks!


----------



## Ness7386

Today it's my Jet Set med tote in purple.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Today it's my Jet Set med tote in purple.




Pretty color!


----------



## andral5

janiesea3 said:


> This is a "quilted Grayson" satchel in medium.  [emoji39]



Very pretty! Thanks.


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shining _Star

Running a quick errand ...


----------



## ubo22

Shining _Star said:


> Running a quick errand ...


What color is that wallet?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Neon Pink today! It was too pretty outside to leave her indoors...


----------



## MKLOVER78

Muddzdirt said:


> Neon Pink today! It was too pretty outside to leave her indoors...


They're beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Stephg

Carried my small saffiano satchel in merlot along with my ecru zip around wallet. Love saffiano leather so so much!


----------



## Muddzdirt

MKLOVER78 said:


> They're beautiful!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shining _Star

Thank you  It's the Alex travel wallet in Nickel.

Hmm for some reason I can quote a comment on my phone...


----------



## Sarah03

Medium Riley in Peanut


----------



## cdtracing

Been wearing black & grey combinations with my outfits so I brought this girl out.  I haven't carried her in a year or so.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Been wearing black & grey combinations with my outfits so I brought this girl out.  I haven't carried her in a year or so.



And she's so pretty!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Medium Riley in Peanut
> View attachment 3280298



Love the Riley and peanut is such a great color....


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Been wearing black & grey combinations with my outfits so I brought this girl out.  I haven't carried her in a year or so.



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Stephg said:


> Carried my small saffiano satchel in merlot along with my ecru zip around wallet. Love saffiano leather so so much!
> 
> View attachment 3280169



Merlot is so stunning to me!


----------



## Nan246

At the camp with Duke University Lacrosse team. Cinder top zip tote.


----------



## Nan246

Muddzdirt said:


> Neon Pink today! It was too pretty outside to leave her indoors...



Love! Love!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> And she's so pretty!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thank you, Ladies.  This is the only Grey MK I have.  I love the croc embossed leather; give her more depth & texture.


----------



## janiesea3

cdtracing said:


> Been wearing black & grey combinations with my outfits so I brought this girl out.  I haven't carried her in a year or so.




Is this a large or medium? It's beautiful!!!


----------



## cdtracing

janiesea3 said:


> Is this a large or medium? It's beautiful!!!



Thank you.  It's a large.  All my Selmas are the large size.  The medium doesn't hold enough for me.  This Croc embossed came out 2012-2013.


----------



## janiesea3

Switched into my Large Selby in Steel Grey for the week (maybe longer, as I'm LOVING this size & color)


----------



## Hlopez707

janiesea3 said:


> Switched into my Large Selby in Steel Grey for the week (maybe longer, as I'm LOVING this size & color)
> View attachment 3281291




Love your bag [emoji7]


----------



## janiesea3

Hlopez707 said:


> Love your bag [emoji7]




Thank you!! I might have to watch for deals on this style in other colors!![emoji12]


----------



## Adub5886

Beautiful bag!! I bought the medium Selby in ballet online at Macy's , I had never saw the bag in person and was disappointed on how small it was. The measurement on the site were wrong. If you don't mind me asking how big is the large, width wise??


----------



## Adub5886

janiesea3 said:


> Switched into my Large Selby in Steel Grey for the week (maybe longer, as I'm LOVING this size & color)
> View attachment 3281291



Beautiful  bag!! I bought the medium Selby in ballet online at Macy's , I had never saw the bag in person and was disappointed on how small it was. The measurement on the site were wrong. If you don't mind me asking how big is the large, width wise??


----------



## janiesea3

Adub5886 said:


> Beautiful  bag!! I bought the medium Selby in ballet online at Macy's , I had never saw the bag in person and was disappointed on how small it was. The measurement on the site were wrong. If you don't mind me asking how big is the large, width wise??


It's a good 15 inches wide... Large truly is a medium/large bag.  The medium would be WAY too small for me, too!


----------



## janiesea3

Belk has large black on sale right now & if you use coupon code 83397479 (from their Facebook page) you get an add'l 20% off, so it comes out to approx $175'ish.  (That code can be applied to other things, too!


----------



## Adub5886

janiesea3 said:


> It's a good 15 inches wide... Large truly is a medium/large bag.  The medium would be WAY too small for me, too!



Thank you so much for replying to me!! I think I will return mine and check out the one at belk!!


----------



## Hlopez707

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 switched into my Michael kors Audrey satchel


----------



## keishapie1973

Hlopez707 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switched into my Michael kors Audrey satchel




Lovely color!!! I haven't seen this one before...[emoji1]


----------



## Hlopez707

keishapie1973 said:


> Lovely color!!! I haven't seen this one before...[emoji1]




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; my boyfriend got it for me in 2013 maybe it wasn't that popular lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hlopez707 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switched into my Michael kors Audrey satchel



Very nice!


----------



## Hlopez707

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Scooch

Morning commute


----------



## Suz82

Scooch said:


> Morning commute
> 
> View attachment 3282593




Very nice


----------



## cny1941

Scooch said:


> Morning commute
> 
> View attachment 3282593




Love this tote [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## MDT

Scooch said:


> Morning commute
> 
> View attachment 3282593




Love the color, love the tote!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

My Susannah tote at work.
love it, and even thinking to have another one ...maybe gray


----------



## Pinkalicious

TheFrench_Alix said:


> My Susannah tote at work.
> love it, and even thinking to have another one ...maybe gray



Very pretty! Is this ballet?


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

Pinkalicious said:


> Very pretty! Is this ballet?



yes it is.


----------



## dannianddi

my little quilted micro stud in   Pearl Gray


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3284963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little quilted micro stud in   Pearl Gray



So cuuute!! Looks more like a dark dune or something.


----------



## Suz82

went out for a meal with some girlfriends and this little bag of loveliness came along with me [emoji178]


----------



## dannianddi

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a meal with some girlfriends and this little bag of loveliness came along with me [emoji178]




That's a fun Selma [emoji2][emoji2] I love studs, very nice !


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a meal with some girlfriends and this little bag of loveliness came along with me [emoji178]




Love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> That's a fun Selma [emoji2][emoji2] I love studs, very nice !







BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks ladies, I can't help but squish the quilting [emoji28]


----------



## omri

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a meal with some girlfriends and this little bag of loveliness came along with me [emoji178]



Wow! Wonderful bag!


----------



## Adub5886

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out for a meal with some girlfriends and this little bag of loveliness came along with me [emoji178]




Love this bag!!


----------



## Suz82

omri said:


> Wow! Wonderful bag!







Adub5886 said:


> Love this bag!!




Thanks girls, she has the softest leather which I love


----------



## Muddzdirt

Oldie, but goodie... I don't know the style name, as I purchased this crossbody beauty several years back. She is in the color Zinnia Pink.


----------



## MDT

Muddzdirt said:


> Oldie, but goodie... I don't know the style name, as I purchased this crossbody beauty several years back. She is in the color Zinnia Pink.



I wish MK would bring back zinnia. It was such a pretty shade of pink. Cute bag!


----------



## janiesea3

Switched into my black McKenna.


----------



## lluuccka

Today with this beauty


----------



## janiesea3

lluuccka said:


> Today with this beauty



Oh my goodness...I've never seen Navy in this bag!  I LOVE it!

I have it in Cinder, Luggage and Merlot.


----------



## Sarah03

janiesea3 said:


> Switched into my black McKenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287650




I love the McKenna! I wish MK wouldn't have discontinued it.


----------



## janiesea3

Sarah03 said:


> I love the McKenna! I wish MK wouldn't have discontinued it.




It is SOOO much like the Selby.  The only real difference is that the Selby's handles fold down, whereas the McKenna's don't. I love them both. (I have 3 McKenna's and 2 Selbys - Yes, I have a problem!)


----------



## Muddzdirt

MDT said:


> I wish MK would bring back zinnia. It was such a pretty shade of pink. Cute bag!



It sure was!!


----------



## Sarah03

janiesea3 said:


> It is SOOO much like the Selby.  The only real difference is that the Selby's handles fold down, whereas the McKenna's don't. I love them both. (I have 3 McKenna's and 2 Selbys - Yes, I have a problem!)




Ooh what color McKennas & Selbys do you have? I think it's a good problem


----------



## janiesea3

Sarah03 said:


> Ooh what color McKennas & Selbys do you have? I think it's a good problem



McKennas:
Black
Luggage
Cornflower (blue)

Selby's: 
Pearl Grey
Black

My problem is that I look for "deals" then I have to get multiples of the same bag, just in different colors!


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> Today with this beauty



Soo gorgeous! It's all love when I see that bag &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## lluuccka

janiesea3 said:


> Oh my goodness...I've never seen Navy in this bag!  I LOVE it!
> 
> I have it in Cinder, Luggage and Merlot.



Sorry, it's not navy, it's black 



melbo said:


> Soo gorgeous! It's all love when I see that bag &#128522;&#128522;



Thanks Melbo  got a great deal for it on Ebay


----------



## janiesea3

lluuccka said:


> Sorry, it's not navy, it's black
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Melbo  got a great deal for it on Ebay




Yeah, I guess my eyes were tired yesterday, b/c I can TOTALLY see the black today! Still, GORGEOUS!!


----------



## boscobaby

I'm bringing these two today..the coral becomes my new workhorse... So addicted to Michael kors saffiano leather...
Couldn't resist to collect all the styles... 



Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

boscobaby said:


> I'm bringing these two today..the coral becomes my new workhorse... So addicted to Michael kors saffiano leather...
> Couldn't resist to collect all the styles...
> View attachment 3290114
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




I like the colors together


----------



## dotty8

- MK black patent shopper with leather straps, because it's raining / snowing today and this is my most durable 'throw around' bag for this weather  (can't upload a pic right now, maybe later )


----------



## MDT

I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!



This is so cute!!!! I agree that the pom looks adorable on it....


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!



So pretty and girly!


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!




I'm swooning over this combo! The Selma messengers will always have my heart lol post pics when you carry the lilac


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!



Omg love pale pink with camel! Super gorgeous!
Is the good weather set to last?


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> I'm swooning over this combo! The Selma messengers will always have my heart lol post pics when you carry the lilac



I sure will! I can't stop looking at the pink so it's going to be hard to put her away. BUT i know that once I have lilac out, it's going the be the same thing!



DiamondsForever said:


> Omg love pale pink with camel! Super gorgeous!
> Is the good weather set to last?



I think we're going to have some rain next week, but I think the warm is here to stay!


----------



## coachmama1018

With my signature tote today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bellevie0891

coachmama1018 said:


> View attachment 3291732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my signature tote today [emoji5]&#65039;




Love [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

MDT said:


> I haven't been able to decide whether I should carry pale pink or her lilac sister, but it feels like full blown springtime in Texas (mid to high 70s!) so decided on pink! I'll be carrying her for the next few days then will switch into lilac for a bit afterward. I love my dark camel pom with this color!




Beauuuuutiful!! 
I had this same bag when it was first released but it didn't match my skin tone. But I love it in pics 



coachmama1018 said:


> View attachment 3291732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my signature tote today [emoji5]&#65039;




Love this!


----------



## coachmama1018

bellevie0891 said:


> Love [emoji7]







Pinkalicious said:


> Beauuuuutiful!!
> I had this same bag when it was first released but it didn't match my skin tone. But I love it in pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!




Thank you!! She's so easy to carry.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MDT said:


> I sure will! I can't stop looking at the pink so it's going to be hard to put her away. BUT i know that once I have lilac out, it's going the be the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to have some rain next week, but I think the warm is here to stay!



Happy to hear the weather's good! I'm going to be in Texas very soon!


----------



## Suz82

Well yesterday in the UK there was snow everywhere and today we have woke to a spring like day so my lovely coral mini is getting her first outing [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Wore my Mila to dinner last night.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Well yesterday in the UK there was snow everywhere and today we have woke to a spring like day so my lovely coral mini is getting her first outing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293206



Cute! I just love this color every time I see it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Wore my Mila to dinner last night.



How cute with the bow!


----------



## Ness7386

My Campbell is out and about with me today.


----------



## keishapie1973

Definitely a head turner....


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> My Campbell is out and about with me today.


----------



## dannianddi

So I found the Hamilton traveler at my local outlet, I had to buy three (watermelon, optic white and blossom) .. Here's watermelon today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> So I found the Hamilton traveler at my local outlet, I had to buy three (watermelon, optic white and blossom) .. Here's watermelon today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294133



This is reeeeeaaaaallly pretty. The color is so rich!


----------



## janiesea3

dannianddi said:


> So I found the Hamilton traveler at my local outlet, I had to buy three (watermelon, optic white and blossom) .. Here's watermelon today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294133



Whoa... Sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Just putting my jet set crossbody's away after a fun weekend. Dark Dune came with me to the supermarket and errand running. Pale Pink and I hit the town last night to celebrate my friends  birthday. They're so easy to carry! I'd like a couple of others with SHW! And a mini coin purse to use with them.


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Just putting my jet set crossbody's away after a fun weekend. Dark Dune came with me to the supermarket and errand running. Pale Pink and I hit the town last night to celebrate my friends  birthday. They're so easy to carry! I'd like a couple of others with SHW! And a mini coin purse to use with them.



Wow so fun to have different bags! your bags must be very organized. It's hard for me to switch them out. What's the secret? I always loose a card or two switching bags.


----------



## Nan246

dannianddi said:


> So I found the Hamilton traveler at my local outlet, I had to buy three (watermelon, optic white and blossom) .. Here's watermelon today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294133



Love the travelers so easy to carry! I only have a black one.


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> My Campbell is out and about with me today.



Nice! I would get one but my bff has one already.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Wow so fun to have different bags! your bags must be very organized. It's hard for me to switch them out. What's the secret? I always loose a card or two switching bags.



No secret as such. Just move what I need for the weekend into a smaller bag and leave work related bits like keys and ID in my bigger bags


----------



## tinks14

Scooch said:


> Morning commute
> 
> View attachment 3282593


I have this bag, I just love the colour and the style - it is one of my favourites and will be a popular choice throughout Spring and Summer with me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carried this classy Cindy crossbody for night out last night. Does anyone else have a tough time photographing black bags?!?!?? They never seem to look as good in photos.


----------



## sasa72

Mk hamilton travel black is a long with me today. and I wouldnt change it at least fr the next 2 days. Something often left when i change bag.. LoL


----------



## keishapie1973

sasa72 said:


> Mk hamilton travel black is a long with me today. and I wouldnt change it at least fr the next 2 days. Something often left when i change bag.. LoL



Gorgeous and classy!!! I have the same bag....


----------



## sasa72

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous and classy!!! I have the same bag....



hey.. we have the same bag, post here when u use it. and yess black is always classy


----------



## Ness7386

My med EW Hamilton in powder blue came to work with me today.


----------



## MKB0925

Ness7386 said:


> My med EW Hamilton in powder blue came to work with me today.




Beautiful...love that color!


----------



## Bootlover07

Rocking my new medium Pearl grey Selma with my biker chick look yesterday!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> Rocking my new medium Pearl grey Selma with my biker chick look yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296555
> View attachment 3296556


Both shots look great together.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Rocking my new medium Pearl grey Selma with my biker chick look yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296555
> View attachment 3296556




Looks really nice on you.


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> My med EW Hamilton in powder blue came to work with me today.


What a nice color.


----------



## Ness7386

ubo22 said:


> What a nice color.



Thanks!  I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Rocking my new medium Pearl grey Selma with my biker chick look yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296555
> View attachment 3296556




Oh cute! Love PG and it looks great on you!


----------



## sasa72

Bootlover07 said:


> Rocking my new medium Pearl grey Selma with my biker chick look yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296555
> View attachment 3296556



that PG was really sweet to your outfit. Love the boot also..


----------



## sasa72

Ness7386 said:


> My med EW Hamilton in powder blue came to work with me today.



wowww... this bag is my wishlist.. Lol, I am on searching to have it. where did u get it?


----------



## Ness7386

sasa72 said:


> wowww... this bag is my wishlist.. Lol, I am on searching to have it. where did u get it?



I love the color too!  I got it from the MK Outlet for $130.  I hope you find one soon!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ballet Selma [emoji177]



My one and only pink bag!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!




Pink for you and baby


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!


Baby bump and pink bag are cute.


----------



## lvmk

sasa72 said:


> Mk hamilton travel black is a long with me today. and I wouldnt change it at least fr the next 2 days. Something often left when i change bag.. LoL




This is my favorite Michael Kors bag of all time. It's a shame they discontinued it.


----------



## sasa72

lvmk said:


> This is my favorite Michael Kors bag of all time. It's a shame they discontinued it.



ouw ouw.. they discontinued this style??


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!




Cute! Looks great on you two! [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!




It's lovely xx


----------



## dannianddi

sasa72 said:


> ouw ouw.. they discontinued this style??




They did discontinue however it is now sold for this summer in the outlets! I bought a few already lol


----------



## cny1941

With my wisteria Sutton today [emoji173]&#65039;

So sad Sutton is discontinued. Really love this style


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Pink for you and baby




Perfect color for her[emoji7] 



myluvofbags said:


> Baby bump and pink bag are cute.




Thank u! I thought I was hiding it pretty well haha I'm 33 weeks today, time is flying by[emoji33]



BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Looks great on you two! [emoji3]




Thanks!!



Suz82 said:


> It's lovely xx




I adore it!



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3298153
> 
> 
> With my wisteria Sutton today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> So sad Sutton is discontinued. Really love this style




Beautiful purple color..the sutton is a great style, i wonder what MK will come up to replace this classic


----------



## andral5

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3298153
> 
> 
> With my wisteria Sutton today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> So sad Sutton is discontinued. Really love this style



Exquisite color on this bag... or bag in this color!


----------



## cny1941

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful purple color..the sutton is a great style, i wonder what MK will come up to replace this classic




Thank you. I'm wondering the same thing 



andral5 said:


> Exquisite color on this bag... or bag in this color!




Thank you. Love this color so much [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Rose71

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!


----------



## bellevie0891

Been carrying my Greenwich for two weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my peanut Riley and the new charm. And today I was baaad and purchased another MK thing!


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> Been carrying my Greenwich for two weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;



Love! Is this steel grey? I just got my pearl grey greenwich bucket bag in the mail and I am obsessed. Now wondering if I should have gotten the greenwich tote instead....


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> Love! Is this steel grey? I just got my pearl grey greenwich bucket bag in the mail and I am obsessed. Now wondering if I should have gotten the greenwich tote instead....





Yup, Steel outside/Pearl Grey inside. The dark grey is probably one of my absolute favs. It matches anything I've worn, the silver hardware just pops and not one worry about color transfer. I have the Medium Bucket bag also, but it is in Black/Fuschia. 

They are both great bags. I ALMOST returned the Grab Bag. Glad I gave it an actual try before making the decision to keep it or not. 

Congrats on yours! Your going to get so much use out of it!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Ballet Selma [emoji177]
> View attachment 3297602
> 
> 
> My one and only pink bag!



Love! I also love the color of your phone case!


----------



## Rose71

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3298153
> 
> 
> With my wisteria Sutton today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> So sad Sutton is discontinued. Really love this style


Wow looks stunny
What? They disontinued the sutton? I doesn´t hear this before, but now I have to think about a purchase.


----------



## Rose71

Yesterday and today I carry the beauty of sky with a little spring in this grey day


----------



## Aya89

I hope they will remake a better version of Sutton... I read a lot that the little handle to hold the longstrap is not good & easily broken..


----------



## keishapie1973

Rose71 said:


> Yesterday and today I carry the beauty of sky with a little spring in this grey day




Nice!!! It really brightens up your outfit....[emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

My med dome Cindy is my riding partner today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> My med dome Cindy is my riding partner today.



Such a lively color!


----------



## Bootlover07

Headed to a wedding with my new medium Pearl grey Selma! Was going to switch into my medium peanut messenger, but I liked the Pearl grey with my dress [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a wedding with my new medium Pearl grey Selma! Was going to switch into my medium peanut messenger, but I liked the Pearl grey with my dress [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300194




You look so cute! Yeah PG looks so much better with the black. SUPER cute dress!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Rose71 said:


> Yesterday and today I carry the beauty of sky with a little spring in this grey day




Beautiful!



Ness7386 said:


> My med dome Cindy is my riding partner today.




Lovely pop of color!



Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a wedding with my new medium Pearl grey Selma! Was going to switch into my medium peanut messenger, but I liked the Pearl grey with my dress [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3300194



I love medium size and Pearl grey! Good choice on not switching out 

I'm carrying my ballet medium selma today at my nephews birthday party... Love this color and bag!


----------



## cdtracing

This has been a Selma week for me.  I started out with my Sapphire Selma & later in the week, changed out into my Navy Selma.  Haven't decided what I'm carrying tomorrow.  Will have to wait til I decide what I'm wearing.


----------



## ayshaa

Enjoying an afternoon break with my obsession bag Ava satchel in cherry color [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3300454
> 
> 
> Enjoying an afternoon break with my obsession bag Ava satchel in cherry color [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> You look so cute! Yeah PG looks so much better with the black. SUPER cute dress!!!




Thank you! The dress is my favorite from express!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> I love medium size and Pearl grey! Good choice on not switching out
> 
> I'm carrying my ballet medium selma today at my nephews birthday party... Love this color and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300409




Are you enjoying having this style in your collection again? It's so cute in that color!


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> I love medium size and Pearl grey! Good choice on not switching out
> 
> I'm carrying my ballet medium selma today at my nephews birthday party... Love this color and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300409


I think ballet is the perfect shade of pink.  I love it with the shw, too!


----------



## ubo22

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3300454
> 
> 
> Enjoying an afternoon break with my obsession bag Ava satchel in cherry color [emoji173]&#65039;


Cherry is my favorite MK red color.


----------



## Rose71

Ness7386 said:


> My med dome Cindy is my riding partner today.


That color rocks


----------



## Bootlover07

The sun finally came out today so carrying my sapphire jet set: favorite bag of all time!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> The sun finally came out today so carrying my sapphire jet set: favorite bag of all time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301186



Beautiful. You are making me miss mine! I had to get rid of it because I could not justify two blue bags in same shade basically.


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Beautiful. You are making me miss mine! I had to get rid of it because I could not justify two blue bags in same shade basically.




Thanks! Sapphire and mandarin are my two favorite pops of color [emoji16]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed to a wedding with my new medium Pearl grey Selma! Was going to switch into my medium peanut messenger, but I liked the Pearl grey with my dress [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300194



Love your outfit, PG Selma looks perfect  hope the wedding was fun!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> I love medium size and Pearl grey! Good choice on not switching out
> 
> I'm carrying my ballet medium selma today at my nephews birthday party... Love this color and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3300409



 just perfect! Hope Ballet survived the small persons birthday?  
I saw a large Ballet Selma today when out shopping. It was a beauty! Have you leather protected yours?


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> The sun finally came out today so carrying my sapphire jet set: favorite bag of all time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301186


Love the color!


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> The sun finally came out today so carrying my sapphire jet set: favorite bag of all time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301186




Gorgeous color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> The sun finally came out today so carrying my sapphire jet set: favorite bag of all time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301186



 over this color!!!


----------



## janiesea3

Switched into this beauty for the first time... First time in a Sutton!


----------



## cny1941

janiesea3 said:


> Switched into this beauty for the first time... First time in a Sutton!
> 
> View attachment 3302038




Beautiful love the color combo


----------



## janiesea3

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful love the color combo




Thanks, I really do, too. It's an interesting mix.


----------



## whateve

For St. Patrick's Day, I'm carrying Uptown Astor in super soft suede.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I'm carrying Uptown Astor in super soft suede.




What a beauty! [emoji256]&#9752;. Is she heavy?


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! [emoji256]&#9752;. Is she heavy?


I don't find her heavy at all, and I can't handle heavy bags usually. I think I can handle heavier if it is a shoulder bag. With all my stuff it is probably 4-5 pounds. It would probably weigh less without the fob and the optional long strap, which I don't use much but I like the way it looks hanging around the bottom. It is really comfortable on the shoulder with the short straps.


----------



## cdtracing

whateve said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I'm carrying Uptown Astor in super soft suede.



That's a great bag.  It's really gorgeous in suede.  I love that dark shade of green & it's perfect for ST Paddy's Day!


----------



## cdtracing

Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I don't find her heavy at all, and I can't handle heavy bags usually. I think I can handle heavier if it is a shoulder bag. With all my stuff it is probably 4-5 pounds. It would probably weigh less without the fob and the optional long strap, which I don't use much but I like the way it looks hanging around the bottom. It is really comfortable on the shoulder with the short straps.




That's good to hear. She really is pretty and looks so luxe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.




Well isn't this a pretty girl! [emoji256]&#9752;


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Well isn't this a pretty girl! [emoji256]&#9752;



The color is pretty & a nice pop of color.  It's a smaller bag than I usually carry & doesn't hold as much as I like so she doesn't get out much.  But I still love the color & she's perfect for Spring weather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> The color is pretty & a nice pop of color.  It's a smaller bag than I usually carry & doesn't hold as much as I like so she doesn't get out much.  But I still love the color & she's perfect for Spring weather.




Well she is quite a cutie! [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

whateve said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I'm carrying Uptown Astor in super soft suede.




Great bag, perfect for the occasion! &#9752;



cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.




Love the look of this and the Pom Pom is so cute on it


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.



So cute!!! I also switched into my green bag today (not MK)....


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.




So beautiful. Love this shade of green [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.



Beautiful! I wish they'd rerelease aqua. I picked one up w/ SHW during a Macy's sale last summer but it looked used and I returned it. It was the only one left. Such a pretty deep green-blue.


----------



## HeatherL

Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]


----------



## andral5

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]



Oooh, how cute! The bag and the charm!
What color is this, please?


----------



## HeatherL

andral5 said:


> Oooh, how cute! The bag and the charm!
> 
> What color is this, please?




Thanks!!!

It's the large Selma in Dark Dune with my eBay clover charm!  Even my bag got dressed up for the occasion!


----------



## ubo22

Unsurprisingly, I carried my large malachite Selma today.  Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]




Gorgeous bag and super cutie charm &#9752;



ubo22 said:


> Unsurprisingly, I carried my large malachite Selma today.  Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!




This green is so beautiful. Perfect for today [emoji256]


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> Love the look of this and the Pom Pom is so cute on it





keishapie1973 said:


> So cute!!! I also switched into my green bag today (not MK)....





cny1941 said:


> So beautiful. Love this shade of green [emoji173]&#65039;





MDT said:


> Beautiful! I wish they'd rerelease aqua. I picked one up w/ SHW during a Macy's sale last summer but it looked used and I returned it. It was the only one left. Such a pretty deep green-blue.



Thank you, Ladies.  This aqua is a beautiful color & worked out really well today.  I would love to find a N/S Hamilton in this shade.  It really would be nice if MK released this color again!

Keishapie,  I bet you carried your Green Coach Nomad today.  That's a gorgeous bag & the leather is so soft!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]



Love the DD Selma.  And your clover charm is perfect!  I need one of those! 



ubo22 said:


> Unsurprisingly, I carried my large malachite Selma today.  Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!



Ubo, I love this bag!   I'm so envious that you've got one.  I would love to have this in my collection but I missed out on this one!!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous bag and super cutie charm &#9752;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green is so beautiful. Perfect for today [emoji256]


 
Thank you! 



cdtracing said:


> Love the DD Selma.  And your clover charm is perfect!  I need one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> Ubo, I love this bag!   I'm so envious that you've got one.  I would love to have this in my collection but I missed out on this one!!


cdtracing, you may be in luck.  I was at my local MK store a few weeks ago and the SA told me that MK is coming out with another dark green this fall.  He hasn't come out with a dark green like malachite for at least 3 years.  Be on the lookout this fall.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> cdtracing, you may be in luck.  I was at my local MK store a few weeks ago and the SA told me that MK is coming out with another dark green this fall.  He hasn't come out with a dark green like malachite for at least 3 years.  Be on the lookout this fall.



That would be awesome!!  Hopefully, a dark green shade will come in the large Selma!  Thanks for letting me know.  I'll definitely be looking out for it!


----------



## Lilpaws

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]


omg that is so cute! love it, so beautiful


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous bag and super cutie charm &#9752;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green is so beautiful. Perfect for today [emoji256]



Thank you!!!

&

# 1 [emoji256]


----------



## HeatherL

Lilpaws said:


> omg that is so cute! love it, so beautiful




Thank you!!


----------



## CoachMaven

My large Jet Set Travel Tote in Palm of course!


----------



## paula3boys

CoachMaven said:


> My large Jet Set Travel Tote in Palm of course!




Fun color, especially today


----------



## whateve

Suz82 said:


> Great bag, perfect for the occasion! &#9752;


Thank you! I had a panicky moment today when I dropped my fork on it but it cleaned up fine.


cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.


I love this color!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  This aqua is a beautiful color & worked out really well today.  I would love to find a N/S Hamilton in this shade.  It really would be nice if MK released this color again!
> 
> Keishapie,  I bet you carried your Green Coach Nomad today.  That's a gorgeous bag & the leather is so soft!



Yes, I did. I fall in love with it more everytime I pull it out.....


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]



Gorgeous combo!!! Love that charm....


----------



## cny1941

CoachMaven said:


> My large Jet Set Travel Tote in Palm of course!




I have this tote too but in different color. Love it in Palm [emoji172]


----------



## LoverofAll

ubo22 said:


> Unsurprisingly, I carried my large malachite Selma today.  Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!




Such a beautiful forest green color! Love it! &#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

cdtracing said:


> Since I haven't located an Emerald Green Lexi, I'll be carrying my E/W Hamilton in Aqua for lunch with my sister on St Patrick's Day.  The color is really more green than blue.



Your furry keychain goes wonderfully with your Hamilton! Love the color! &#128525;


----------



## LoverofAll

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3304602
> 
> Happy Saint Patrick's Day[emoji256]



Love the neutral bag and the vivid green accent of a keychain! &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> My med EW Hamilton in powder blue came to work with me today.



Such a beautiful shade of blue! Love it! &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

CoachMaven said:


> My large Jet Set Travel Tote in Palm of course!



This is such a happy color & perfect for Spring & Summer!



whateve said:


> I love this color!



While this bag is smaller than I like, I keep it because of the color.  It looks wonderful with NA greenish turquoise jewelry too.



LoverofAll said:


> Your furry keychain goes wonderfully with your Hamilton! Love the color! &#128525;



Thank you.  I have a few fur poms in different colors but I always want more.


----------



## ubo22

LoverofAll said:


> Such a beautiful forest green color! Love it! &#128522;


----------



## lcaddict

Medium Sutton in navy. I got this for $156 at Macy's during their VIP sale! I also got one in black even though I already have a small black sutton. I just love the sutton style! Why does MK have to discontinue it?


----------



## Stephg

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3305993
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in navy. I got this for $156 at Macy's during their VIP sale! I also got one in black even though I already have a small black sutton. I just love the sutton style! Why does MK have to discontinue it?




I have the medium navy too - love this bag!


----------



## cny1941

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3305993
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in navy. I got this for $156 at Macy's during their VIP sale! I also got one in black even though I already have a small black sutton. I just love the sutton style! Why does MK have to discontinue it?




Love navy Sutton! I also got one from Macy's but mine came defective so I have to send it back. I have the black and luggage on the way hopefully they come in perfect condition. Sutton is my favorite bag it's really sad to see this style discontinued.


----------



## Bootlover07

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3305993
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in navy. I got this for $156 at Macy's during their VIP sale! I also got one in black even though I already have a small black sutton. I just love the sutton style! Why does MK have to discontinue it?







cny1941 said:


> Love navy Sutton! I also got one from Macy's but mine came defective so I have to send it back. I have the black and luggage on the way hopefully they come in perfect condition. Sutton is my favorite bag it's really sad to see this style discontinued.




I love it too; I can't believe they're discontinuing the Sutton and the large Selma. Those are my two favorite styles. I was lucky enough to get a dark dune Sutton on clearance; it's the perfect bag since its casual and dressy


----------



## Lilpaws

cny1941 said:


> Love navy Sutton! I also got one from Macy's but mine came defective so I have to send it back. I have the black and luggage on the way hopefully they come in perfect condition. Sutton is my favorite bag it's really sad to see this style discontinued.


I am sad too... I have a dusty rose one and love it.


----------



## Aya89

Large Selma is a bit too big and wide IMO. I banged the bag few time and not too comfortable, worry to scratch the saffiano since it's big. 
A friend said the Sutton is heavy without anything in it, plus the long strap isn't built well. 
So I understand if they are both discontinued.
I'd love to have a medium Selma.
And hope they will create new Sutton style that's better.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I love it too; I can't believe they're discontinuing the Sutton and the large Selma. Those are my two favorite styles. I was lucky enough to get a dark dune Sutton on clearance; it's the perfect bag since its casual and dressy




I love dark dune Sutton too. I'm glad I snagged it. I know I'd regret if I didn't. 



Lilpaws said:


> I am sad too... I have a dusty rose one and love it.




Dusty rose is so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lilpaws

Tulip med. Selma today [emoji171]


----------



## LoverofAll

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip med. Selma today [emoji171]



SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love this color so much, just saw it the other day in a east/west hamilton, and contemplated whether or not to get it.


----------



## LoverofAll

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3305993
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in navy. I got this for $156 at Macy's during their VIP sale! I also got one in black even though I already have a small black sutton. I just love the sutton style! Why does MK have to discontinue it?



I adore the bag and color! Congratulations!


----------



## LoverofAll

lluuccka said:


> Today with my peanut Riley and the new charm. And today I was baaad and purchased another MK thing!



You deserve it, it's too beautiful of a bag to pass on!


----------



## LoverofAll

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 3300454
> 
> 
> Enjoying an afternoon break with my obsession bag Ava satchel in cherry color [emoji173]&#65039;



That cherry color is amazing! You're so lucky to have found it!


----------



## dwendwen

My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip


----------



## Lilpaws

LoverofAll said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love this color so much, just saw it the other day in a east/west hamilton, and contemplated whether or not to get it.


Thank you, love it too   You should get the hamilton!


----------



## Lilpaws

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip


So beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]


----------



## LoverofAll

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053



I love that color on the Riley! Good choice!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053



  love this, so pretty! DD looks like the perfect neutral in soft leather!


----------



## LoverofAll

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip



I love the gold hardware as well as the color! Perfect combination!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053




Ugh this is gorgeousssss! Loving the color and divine leather. U must be in bag heaven with all those new goodies you have [emoji3]


----------



## Lilpaws

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053


So pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053


Love the leather on Riley.


----------



## Ness7386

My reptile print Campbell is my riding partner today.


----------



## keishapie1973

LoverofAll said:


> I love that color on the Riley! Good choice!





DiamondsForever said:


> love this, so pretty! DD looks like the perfect neutral in soft leather!





Lilpaws said:


> So pretty!





myluvofbags said:


> Love the leather on Riley.



Thank you!!! I love the leather on this bag....


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Ugh this is gorgeousssss! Loving the color and divine leather. U must be in bag heaven with all those new goodies you have [emoji3]



Thank you. I'm hesitant about saying this but, "I'm bag content." I sold a few that I was no longer using and ended up buying more.....


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053


I love this!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I'm hesitant about saying this but, "I'm bag content." I sold a few that I was no longer using and ended up buying more.....




If u ever need someone to take medium DD Riley off your hands... Please let me know [emoji24]


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I love this!



Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> If u ever need someone to take medium DD Riley off your hands... Please let me know [emoji24]



I'll keep that in mind....


----------



## cny1941

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip




Tulip is so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;



keishapie1973 said:


> Been carrying my dark dune Riley for the last couple days....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3309053




So classy. Love dark dune on this soft leather. 



Ness7386 said:


> My reptile print Campbell is my riding partner today.




Gorgeous.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Today I actually pulled my Tippy Satchel out! This bag has been in the back of my closet for over a year. I have recently found a new profound love for my MK pieces and put my Chanel and LV on the shelf. Love this piece. So many pockets and secret compartments&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Today I actually pulled my Tippy Satchel out! This bag has been in the back of my closet for over a year. I have recently found a new profound love for my MK pieces and put my Chanel and LV on the shelf. Love this piece. So many pockets and secret compartments&#10084;&#65039;



I love the black/white combo! I've never seen this style before.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the black/white combo! I've never seen this style before.



I love the Tippi! So gorgeous in black on black too. Got it at MK outlet in Citadel Cali. Actually found the bag now, one left on Amazon.com 

Search Michael Kors Tippi thanks for letting me share


----------



## Pinkalicious

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Today I actually pulled my Tippy Satchel out! This bag has been in the back of my closet for over a year. I have recently found a new profound love for my MK pieces and put my Chanel and LV on the shelf. Love this piece. So many pockets and secret compartments[emoji173]&#65039;




Very unique!! I agree I love MK quality


----------



## k0be36

Carrying my pearl grey jet set tote. I love this color!


----------



## Suz82

k0be36 said:


> Carrying my pearl grey jet set tote. I love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310285




Always love the look of pearl grey and the silver hardware [emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Today I actually pulled my Tippy Satchel out! This bag has been in the back of my closet for over a year. I have recently found a new profound love for my MK pieces and put my Chanel and LV on the shelf. Love this piece. So many pockets and secret compartments&#10084;&#65039;


Ohh!  I love Tippy.  I've never seen one like this before!


----------



## Ness7386

I'm carrying my med Selma for the first time today!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Ness7386 said:


> I'm carrying my med Selma for the first time today!



Love this! But this is the Sutton no? I want one too! In small!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Ness7386 said:


> Ohh!  I love Tippy.  I've never seen one like this before!



The Tippi is gorgeous! I forgot about her and she's been in my closet for a good while! Smells so good of leather&#128525; I love the black and black and black and blue too!&#128525;&#128540;


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> I'm carrying my med Selma for the first time today!




I'm so in love with suttons at the moment! This is so pretty [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lilpaws

Today - Ava in blush ...so girly lol


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3310469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today - Ava in blush ...so girly lol



Ok. This bag is stunning.... I think I need one in my life....&#128064;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3310469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today - Ava in blush ...so girly lol




I miss my blush Ava! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Love this! But this is the Sutton no? I want one too! In small!&#10084;&#65039;



Yes.  I meant to say Sutton. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Lilpaws

Ness7386 said:


> I'm carrying my med Selma for the first time today!


Omg...I love this!!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Ness7386 said:


> Yes.  I meant to say Sutton. Thanks for correcting me.



Gosh golly! I was actually just confused if anything! &#128514;Your bag is gorgeous! I see the blacks everywhere but rarely such a pop of color! I love it!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

with my (old) Grayson...ready to leave the house.


----------



## dannianddi

took out one of my favorite bags for this rainy day [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3311280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out one of my favorite bags for this rainy day [emoji177][emoji177]




Oh wow what a fun bag! This bag is ALL statement! [emoji3]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Hamilton in blossom[emoji76]


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow what a fun bag! This bag is ALL statement! [emoji3]




I like to spice it up for Friday! Yay weekend


----------



## dannianddi

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in blossom[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311354




Gorgeous Bag [emoji177][emoji322] I love the Blossom color have it in a Hamilton traveler and I am obsessed!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I'm carrying my med Selma for the first time today!




Wow this red is so beautiful [emoji813]&#65039; is it cherry?



Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3310469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today - Ava in blush ...so girly lol




Ava looks so beautiful in blush [emoji4]



dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3311280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took out one of my favorite bags for this rainy day [emoji177][emoji177]




Love this yellow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in blossom[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311354




So pretty and girly! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji254]


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my newest member of the MK gang - Vanilla Weston


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Today with my newest member of the MK gang - Vanilla Weston




Pretty! Looks so nice and soft!


----------



## myluvofbags

Grape Sutton


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Grape Sutton




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Lovely Sutton x


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Grape Sutton




Love grape Sutton. Hope to see this color coming back again.


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;





Suz82 said:


> Lovely Sutton x





cny1941 said:


> Love grape Sutton. Hope to see this color coming back again.


Thanks ladies, haven't used this in a while and forgot how comfy it is and how much I love the color.


----------



## Bootlover07

Carrying my dark dune Sutton to Easter service!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my dark dune Sutton to Easter service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312411




So cute! Like the necklace pop of color! [emoji214][emoji195][emoji254]


----------



## lluuccka

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Looks so nice and soft!



Thank you! It's very hard to capture it because it's so soft leather!


----------



## dannianddi

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y Date Night [emoji255][emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y Date Night [emoji255][emoji254][emoji259]




Ooop fun fun fun! Is this red or pink?


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooop fun fun fun! Is this red or pink?




It's hot pink [emoji255]


----------



## cdtracing

Traveling, I'm carrying my large navy Selma & my MK weekender as my carry on.


----------



## Nan246

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in blossom[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311354



I love this bag!


----------



## VADFH3

Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.


----------



## Bootlover07

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.




Love your whole look!! Happy Easter!


----------



## VADFH3

Bootlover07 said:


> Love your whole look!! Happy Easter!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## keishapie1973

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.



Lovely bag and ladies!!!!


----------



## VADFH3

keishapie1973 said:


> Lovely bag and ladies!!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Ness7386

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.



I love your Hamilton.  I hope I can get my hands on one soon!


----------



## BeachBagGal

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.




Looks great on you! [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.




Looks great on you


----------



## VADFH3

Suz82 said:


> Looks great on you



Thank you!


----------



## VADFH3

Ness7386 said:


> I love your Hamilton.  I hope I can get my hands on one soon!



Hopefully you can snatch one up. Wish it was never discontinued!


----------



## VADFH3

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on you! [emoji3]



Thanks!!


----------



## cdtracing

VADFH3 said:


> Hopefully you can snatch one up. Wish it was never discontinued!



Your bag looks great.  I saw the Traveler at the Outlet near me a couple of weeks ago in spring colors.  I think MK may be bringing it back.


----------



## andral5

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.



Lovely ladies, lovely bag! Happy Easter!


----------



## jenjen1964

Carrying my new Jet Set backpack in watermelon with it's year of the monkey fob


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> Today with my newest member of the MK gang - Vanilla Weston



oh this is nice! looks soft, love the tassel on the zipper.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Grape Sutton



Love Grape.


----------



## Pinkalicious

VADFH3 said:


> Hamilton Traveler in merlot on this beautiful Easter.



Gorgeous!!!



jenjen1964 said:


> Carrying my new Jet Set backpack in watermelon with it's year of the monkey fob



Sounds lovely! Would love to see a pic


----------



## Purselover86

Love this one!


----------



## bellevie0891

Purselover86 said:


> Love this one!




Me too! I have the brown version but keep thinking I want the white one too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Grape Sutton




This is a beautiful shade of purple.



Bootlover07 said:


> Carrying my dark dune Sutton to Easter service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312411




This looks great on you!



dannianddi said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y Date Night [emoji255][emoji254][emoji259]




Hot mama!



bellevie0891 said:


> Me too! I have the brown version but keep thinking I want the white one too!




I love the MK vanilla signature print. Took me awhile to like it but now that I do, I can't get enough!


----------



## dannianddi

my Purse of the Day


----------



## Nan246

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3314507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Purse of the Day



Fancy! Love this bag. I have a white one.


----------



## Nan246

I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Nan246

Purselover86 said:


> Love this one!



I have one like it! Perfect for this season.


----------



## myluvofbags

Nan246 said:


> I'm ready for spring!


Yes you are! Love the blossom combo.


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> Yes you are! Love the blossom combo.



Thank you!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> I'm ready for spring!




Lovely colour combo


----------



## Aya89

Just got my Large Selma in Black/White colorblock.
Perfect, bargain price from ebay with such good condition like new.


----------



## dannianddi

classic black Hamilton with me at work [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## jenjen1964

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely! Would love to see a pic


I would love to, but as my 12yr dd keeps telling me I am hopeless with technology lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3315158
> 
> 
> Just got my Large Selma in Black/White colorblock.
> Perfect, bargain price from ebay with such good condition like new.



Looks super cute on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3315473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic black Hamilton with me at work [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Very nice and classy with the scarf!


----------



## Suz82

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3315158
> 
> 
> Just got my Large Selma in Black/White colorblock.
> Perfect, bargain price from ebay with such good condition like new.




Gotta love eBay bargains, look great [emoji106]&#127995;



dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3315473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic black Hamilton with me at work [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Very classy [emoji4]


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and classy with the scarf!




Thanks [emoji322]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Lovely colour combo



Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3315158
> 
> 
> Just got my Large Selma in Black/White colorblock.
> Perfect, bargain price from ebay with such good condition like new.



Your bag is perfect with your outfit!  I love the color block & your cat charm is adorable!!  Love the top you have on as well!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3315473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic black Hamilton with me at work [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Classic!  I have the Black N/S Hamilton with Silver hardware!  Perfect for work.  The leopard scarf is a great accent!!


----------



## cdtracing

Took my new Lexi Nubuck Suede out for some shopping today.  Looks great with jeans & white shirt!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3315473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic black Hamilton with me at work [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


Nice!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Took my new Lexi Nubuck Suede out for some shopping today.  Looks great with jeans & white shirt!




Gorgeous!!!  I think this would look good with just about any outfit!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I think this would look good with just about any outfit!



Thanks.  This is one that can dress up or down.  I really love the styling.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Took my new Lexi Nubuck Suede out for some shopping today.  Looks great with jeans & white shirt!




Love it!


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> Took my new Lexi Nubuck Suede out for some shopping today.  Looks great with jeans & white shirt!




Very nice, she looks easy to wear


----------



## HeatherL

Steel Grey medium Sutton!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cdtracing said:


> Took my new Lexi Nubuck Suede out for some shopping today.  Looks great with jeans & white shirt!




I'm loving this! Saw this color in another style and loved the color combo.



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316346
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!




So cute and love the charm [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Love it!





Suz82 said:


> Very nice, she looks easy to wear





Pinkalicious said:


> I'm loving this! Saw this color in another style and loved the color combo.



Thank you, Ladies!  She's very easy to wear; very comfortable to carry.  I wear a lot of blacks & blues so this color combination is perfect for me.  I love that the suede is a softer shade & not a real dark shade of navy.


----------



## Sarah03

Aquamarine Selma!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3316744
> 
> Aquamarine Selma!



Gorgeous!!! Love this color....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3316744
> 
> Aquamarine Selma!




Goooorgeous color! Is this a new bag for you?


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love this color....



Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Goooorgeous color! Is this a new bag for you?




Thank you! I've actually been shopping from my own closet- I bought it last spring!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I've actually been shopping from my own closet- I bought it last spring!




Ahhh okay! I didn't remember you having a Selma. I blame that on being a year ago haha. LOVE that color!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316346
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!



Gorgeous bag!  Perfect neutral to wear with anything!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3316744
> 
> Aquamarine Selma!



I love this color!  You're ready for Spring & Summer!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Ahhh okay! I didn't remember you having a Selma. I blame that on being a year ago haha. LOVE that color!



lol. It's been a while since I carried this bag- it's definitely a warm weather color!



cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Perfect neutral to wear with anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color!  You're ready for Spring & Summer!!



Thank you! I am soooo ready for warm weather!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm loving this! Saw this color in another style and loved the color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and love the charm [emoji7]







cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Perfect neutral to wear with anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color!  You're ready for Spring & Summer!!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3316744
> 
> Aquamarine Selma!




Beautiful. Perfect time for aquamarine


----------



## Aya89

Thank you, BeachBagGal, Suz82, cdtracing!![emoji8][emoji134][emoji9]
Yeah Selma is a good value bag!


----------



## Suz82

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've actually been shopping from my own closet- I bought it last spring!




I lol when I read shopping in my own closet... How many of us have hidden treasures that have only seen the light of day on a few occasions [emoji38]


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316346
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3316346
> 
> 
> Steel Grey medium Sutton!!



Tres belle!


----------



## Nan246

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3316744
> 
> Aquamarine Selma!



Beautiful! Aww I just gifted my Hamilton in that color.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> I lol when I read shopping in my own closet... How many of us have hidden treasures that have only seen the light of day on a few occasions [emoji38]



Me...some brand new! I can't bear to carry them then they would be used but too pretty to sell. So they just sit on shelf looking pretty.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Me...some brand new! I can't bear to carry them then they would be used but too pretty to sell. So they just sit on shelf looking pretty.




Dust them off and get them in the light, I obviously need to practice what I preach with 5 MK bags currently and 2 on the way I'm going to have to seriously plan ahead [emoji23]


----------



## Purselover86

Such an easy bag to wear and use! Beat out my Speedy B today cause the caving in/slouching was too much haha.


----------



## dannianddi

my new boo


----------



## lcaddict

First day out with Greenwich Bucket in Cherry ~ love


----------



## halobear

This was yesterday, but Pearl Gray Sutton


----------



## Adub5886

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3317678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new boo




Love this!! I have one in the e/w version


----------



## Purselover86

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3317678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new boo


Gorgeous!&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## dannianddi

Adub5886 said:


> Love this!! I have one in the e/w version




I just love the color! You have great taste


----------



## dannianddi

Purselover86 said:


> Gorgeous!&#55357;&#56845;




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purselover86 said:


> Such an easy bag to wear and use! Beat out my Speedy B today cause the caving in/slouching was too much haha.



Very cute!



dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3317678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new boo



Great color.



lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3317679
> 
> 
> First day out with Greenwich Bucket in Cherry ~ love



Buckets are so fun! nice color as well.



halobear said:


> This was yesterday, but Pearl Gray Sutton
> View attachment 3317795



Pretty color.


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3317678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new boo



What color is this? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Nan246

Purselover86 said:


> Such an easy bag to wear and use! Beat out my Speedy B today cause the caving in/slouching was too much haha.



Nice and classy!


----------



## Nan246

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3317679
> 
> 
> First day out with Greenwich Bucket in Cherry ~ love



Live this color, cute bag


----------



## mrfcupcake

Hammy is out with me today


----------



## dannianddi

MDT said:


> What color is this? It's gorgeous!




Thanks ! The color is Pomegranate I think. I bought it used on Poshmark [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mrfcupcake

dannianddi said:


> Thanks ! The color is Pomegranate I think. I bought it used on Poshmark [emoji5]&#65039;




It is stunning! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier today. Cappuccino with peanut Riley.


----------



## dannianddi

Kors Essex with a Coach Keychain [emoji33]


----------



## Suz82

Lovely bags ladies


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3318452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kors Essex with a Coach Keychain [emoji33]




Love this!! What's the color?


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today. Cappuccino with peanut Riley.




Yummmy combo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3318452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kors Essex with a Coach Keychain [emoji33]




Ooooo love your bag with Ms. Robot!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Yummmy combo! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks!


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this!! What's the color?




The color is pearl grey [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo love your bag with Ms. Robot!!! [emoji173]&#65039;




Haha thank you !! I thought it was a fun touch


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> The color is pearl grey [emoji16][emoji16]




That explains it! I have a Selma that color and adore it lol!!!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today. Cappuccino with peanut Riley. [emoji813]


What?  No red bag today? [emoji6] [emoji4] [emoji3] 

Beautiful Riley, by the way. [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today. Cappuccino with peanut Riley.




LOVE!!! Is this large? I'm waiting for the next sale to get large black and silver. Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What?  No red bag today? [emoji6] [emoji4] [emoji3]
> 
> Beautiful Riley, by the way. [emoji4]



Hi C!

I'm as surprised as you are! I can't believe how much I love carrying this color!  My red bags are green with envy. 

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!! Is this large? I'm waiting for the next sale to get large black and silver. Such a beautiful bag!



HI BL!

Thanks! Yes, it's large. I love the size!  I hope you get yours soon!  I think Riley is beautiful in any color!


----------



## Bootlover07

RuedeNesle said:


> HI BL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, it's large. I love the size!  I hope you get yours soon!  I think Riley is beautiful in any color!




It's so beautiful!!! I really love the Riley! I had this large black and silver and returned it because it seemed too big and I've regretted it ever since. I can't wait to buy it again!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium dark dune Sutton again!Love this bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bootlover07 said:


> It's so beautiful!!! I really love the Riley! *I had this large black and silver and returned it because it seemed too big and I've regretted it ever since*. I can't wait to buy it again!!



I hate the "separation anxiety" I get when I return or sell a bag I should have held on to!



Bootlover07 said:


> Medium dark dune Sutton again!Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318640



Love your Sutton!


----------



## samirash

just bought this mk grayson medium pvc brown with strap


----------



## halobear

Large Grab Bag


----------



## cdtracing

I'm still in my Navy Suede Lexi.  I'm really loving this bag ....so easy to carry.


----------



## MrMojoRisin

My Mackenzie tote, in Peanut. Forever in love with that particular one. Best buy yet! Pebbled leather is like butter, so soft!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium dark dune Sutton again!Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318640




Love when it's love with a new bag! Do u still have medium dd Riley? Love your jeans where are they from?



samirash said:


> just bought this mk grayson medium pvc brown with strap




Cute!



halobear said:


> Large Grab Bag
> View attachment 3321916




I'm really loving this. I saw it at the outlet last week and was surprised with how light it was. 



MrMojoRisin said:


> My Mackenzie tote, in Peanut. Forever in love with that particular one. Best buy yet! Pebbled leather is like butter, so soft!




Wow I've never seen this before. Looks super soft!



cdtracing said:


> I'm still in my Navy Suede Lexi.  I'm really loving this bag ....so easy to carry.




Sounds lovely! Is suede hard to take care of? I had a coach bag with suede at the sides but it got dirty sooo fast, maybe cuz it was light brown?


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Sounds lovely! Is suede hard to take care of? I had a coach bag with suede at the sides but it got dirty sooo fast, maybe cuz it was light brown?



So far, it's a dream; it has stayed very clean.  I have a suede brush that I use to lightly go over it.  I'll probably change out tomorrow since there's rain in the forecast.  I don't have a purse raincoat & I don't want it to get wet & possibly develop spots.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Love when it's love with a new bag! Do u still have medium dd Riley? Love your jeans where are they from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving this. I saw it at the outlet last week and was surprised with how light it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I've never seen this before. Looks super soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely! Is suede hard to take care of? I had a coach bag with suede at the sides but it got dirty sooo fast, maybe cuz it was light brown?




Thank you!! I don't, I didn't need two DD bags so I returned the Riley. So gorgeous, but I really like that color in saffiano. I want to get the black and silver Riley again when the next F&F sale comes up [emoji5]&#65039; my jeans are from express. That's where all my jeans are from because I can order the short length lol!!


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving this. I saw it at the outlet last week and was surprised with how light it was.
> 
> 
> ?




ooooh I didn't know they still had these at the outlet. I live a good hour from the nearest MK outlet - the hubby prefers to go to the outlet that's closer (that doesn't have MK store) - do you happen to remember how much they were? I would love another one in the gray or taupe.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! I don't, I didn't need two DD bags so I returned the Riley. So gorgeous, but I really like that color in saffiano. I want to get the black and silver Riley again when the next F&F sale comes up [emoji5]&#65039; my jeans are from express. That's where all my jeans are from because I can order the short length lol!!



I love express jeans and yes they are great in the short style! I wore out my first pair of skinnies from there that they got holes in the knees, but I got so many compliments.

I wish I got the DD medium riley off of you!! Where did you return it to? It's impossible to find these days...



halobear said:


> ooooh I didn't know they still had these at the outlet. I live a good hour from the nearest MK outlet - the hubby prefers to go to the outlet that's closer (that doesn't have MK store) - do you happen to remember how much they were? I would love another one in the gray or taupe.



I only saw 1 grab bag in black (forgot what color was inside) and then a bunch of small pearl grey greenwich bucket bags. I went to another outlet a month ago and didn't see any there, seems to have been a rare find! The black was $156 and I don't recall the price of the bucket.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I love express jeans and yes they are great in the short style! I wore out my first pair of skinnies from there that they got holes in the knees, but I got so many compliments.
> 
> I wish I got the DD medium riley off of you!! Where did you return it to? It's impossible to find these days...
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw 1 grab bag in black (forgot what color was inside) and then a bunch of small pearl grey greenwich bucket bags. I went to another outlet a month ago and didn't see any there, seems to have been a rare find! The black was $156 and I don't recall the price of the bucket.




I returned it to my local Nordstrom at Stonebriar mall, but it was a while ago [emoji45] I think they're getting rid of the Riley; I noticed there's no new colors!


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> I love express jeans and yes they are great in the short style! I wore out my first pair of skinnies from there that they got holes in the knees, but I got so many compliments.
> 
> I wish I got the DD medium riley off of you!! Where did you return it to? It's impossible to find these days...
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw 1 grab bag in black (forgot what color was inside) and then a bunch of small pearl grey greenwich bucket bags. I went to another outlet a month ago and didn't see any there, seems to have been a rare find! The black was $156 and I don't recall the price of the bucket.




Yea. I thought the grab bags were discontinued. I managed to get this one from Mercari for the same price as outlet (without the tax) and got a bucket in coral when Macy's had their VIP sale for under $150.


----------



## Shoebaglady

I've been carrying my small Rhea since I received it. I'm totally obsessed with it!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip


Wow!!!!!!!! That's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> Yea. I thought the grab bags were discontinued. I managed to get this one from Mercari for the same price as outlet (without the tax) and got a bucket in coral when Macy's had their VIP sale for under $150.




I am so late to the grab bag game haha and I think u added me on posh! U have the same username right I'm omgiwant  

I was eyeing some black grab bags on posh.. I'd love a pearl grey but I'll just wait until I can find one at a good price.


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> I am so late to the grab bag game haha and I think u added me on posh! U have the same username right I'm omgiwant
> 
> I was eyeing some black grab bags on posh.. I'd love a pearl grey but I'll just wait until I can find one at a good price.




Lol yes me too. I love my black one. I also have it in Fuchsia and has a Tile Blue which I got rid of on Posh.

Yes I use the same username (easier for me to remember with so many login and passwords). You have a nice closet. Let me know if you're ever interested in trading.

Have you checked Mercari for the grab bags? I saw some black and gray at a decent price.


----------



## halobear

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip




Pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shoebaglady said:


> I've been carrying my small Rhea since I received it. I'm totally obsessed with it!!



That is such a fun bag! always wondered what a backpack style would be like, ultimate in hands free for sure.


----------



## MrMojoRisin

It's extremely soft. I really want it in the black too, haven't had much luck getting one so far though...


----------



## MrMojoRisin

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow I've never seen this before. Looks super soft!



It's amazingly soft! I would love to have it in the black too, haven't had much luck acquiring one so far though...


----------



## halobear

dwendwen said:


> My new Jet Set Travel Tote in Tulip




The color is so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying this beauty for 2 days now. [emoji7]


----------



## dannianddi

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for 2 days now. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3328383




Love this !!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

dannianddi said:


> Love this !!! [emoji177][emoji177]


Thank you!


----------



## halobear

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beauty for 2 days now. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3328383




Love it! Is that cornflower?


----------



## halobear

Using my new baby today with her Swarovski mini me


----------



## bagsncakes




----------



## Suz82

halobear said:


> Using my new baby today with her Swarovski mini me
> View attachment 3329671







bagsncakes said:


> View attachment 3329674




Perfect pink bags ladies [emoji178]


----------



## halobear

bagsncakes said:


> View attachment 3329674




Ooooh [emoji173]&#65039; what color is that?


----------



## bagsncakes

halobear said:


> Ooooh [emoji173]&#65039; what color is that?




Tulip [emoji4] it's looks teeny bit lighter in my picture than the actual color because of the lighting.


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> Using my new baby today with her Swarovski mini me
> View attachment 3329671



What a cute combo!



bagsncakes said:


> View attachment 3329674



Very nice!


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!




Thank you [emoji4] it has to be my favourite MK color so far.


----------



## carterazo

halobear said:


> Love it! Is that cornflower?


Yes. [emoji41]


----------



## laurelenas

halobear said:


> Using my new baby today with her Swarovski mini me
> View attachment 3329671




So pretty! What color is this?


----------



## dannianddi

my Dillon in Celadon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3329809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Dillon in Celadon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




It's such a fresh looking colour, just has spring written all over it [emoji172]


----------



## halobear

laurelenas said:


> So pretty! What color is this?




Pale pink.


----------



## halobear

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3329809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Dillon in Celadon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Celadon is such a pretty color.


----------



## dannianddi

Suz82 said:


> It's such a fresh looking colour, just has spring written all over it [emoji172]







halobear said:


> Celadon is such a pretty color.




I just love this! Found it at Marshalls and had to have it for the color


----------



## Pinkalicious

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3329809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Dillon in Celadon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Wow you found this at marshalls?!? Great find!! The color is so fresh!


----------



## cny1941

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3329809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Dillon in Celadon [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




This color is unique and pretty [emoji172] I also have an eye on Dillon, love the shape of this bag.


----------



## dannianddi

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow you found this at marshalls?!? Great find!! The color is so fresh!




I know ! The Marshalls here usually has outlet bags overpriced.. But when I saw this retail Dillon I had to!


----------



## dannianddi

Does anyone use a Kors Rhea as a purse? I've been kind of eyeing them lately


----------



## Kitts

Charm tassel crossbody. Love that it has a shoulder strap too, and a back slip pocket for my phone.


----------



## melbo

Jet set Tote in dove &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in dove [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331915




Awww it looks perfect on you - great color for you! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww it looks perfect on you - great color for you! [emoji3]


Thank you! The good ol' bathroom selfie will have to do for now &#129299;&#128513;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Thank you! The good ol' bathroom selfie will have to do for now &#129299;[emoji16]




Who doesn't love a good ol' bathroom selfie?!! Lol [emoji14]


----------



## dannianddi

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in dove [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331915




Love the color !!!


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in dove [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331915




This bag Looks great on you!


----------



## andral5

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in dove &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331915



Loooovely! Both of you!


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my DD large Sutton and Ballet heart


----------



## TasheRAWR

lluuccka said:


> Today with my DD large Sutton and Ballet heart




Love the colour and the cute charm!


----------



## melbo

andral5 said:


> Loooovely! Both of you!





HeatherL said:


> This bag Looks great on you!





BeachBagGal said:


> Who doesn't love a good ol' bathroom selfie?!! Lol [emoji14]


Lol so true! 


dannianddi said:


> Love the color !!!


Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> Today with my DD large Sutton and Ballet heart


Loooove! What a beautiful combination!


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> Today with my DD large Sutton and Ballet heart




Love your bag and the charm too


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Today with my DD large Sutton and Ballet heart



Love this combo!!! It also shows a really nice color comparison between dark dune and ballet....


----------



## lluuccka

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Looks so nice and soft!





TasheRAWR said:


> Love the colour and the cute charm!





melbo said:


> Loooove! What a beautiful combination!





cny1941 said:


> Love your bag and the charm too





keishapie1973 said:


> Love this combo!!! It also shows a really nice color comparison between dark dune and ballet....



Thank you ladies! One of my favourite member of my MK gang  Sutton is  really beautiful bag and dark dune and ballet goes perfect together


----------



## dannianddi

my new eBay find. Came with a condom in the zipper pouch. &#128580; I don't like when sellers don't check the pockets lol


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3333600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new eBay find. Came with a condom in the zipper pouch. &#128580; I don't like when sellers don't check the pockets lol



A condom? Lol. I'm so paranoid when checking over bags before I ship them off to eBay buyers. I'm always worried about a rogue tampon!

Gorgeous bag nonetheless!


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3333600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new eBay find. Came with a condom in the zipper pouch. &#128580; I don't like when sellers don't check the pockets lol


Gorgeous! Still looking for a deal on this bag! A condom though..... Lol!! &#128513; &#128566;


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> A condom? Lol. I'm so paranoid when checking over bags before I ship them off to eBay buyers. I'm always worried about a rogue tampon!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag nonetheless!




What a beauty? A condom?!?! [emoji50] Check the pockets first people!!!


----------



## dannianddi

MDT said:


> A condom? Lol. I'm so paranoid when checking over bags before I ship them off to eBay buyers. I'm always worried about a rogue tampon!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag nonetheless!







melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Still looking for a deal on this bag! A condom though..... Lol!! [emoji16] [emoji55]







BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty? A condom?!?! [emoji50] Check the pockets first people!!!




I guess it was built into the price &#128579;.. The bag was $100 and has a minor dent on top. I just love the cinder color


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> I guess it was built into the price &#128579;.. The bag was $100 and has a minor dent on top. I just love the cinder color


Omg yes, that is a deal! I have the crossbody hammy traveler and it's the same kinda leather. Everytime someone posts a picture of this bag my heart skips a beat. I need this bag in my life! &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## dannianddi

melbo said:


> Omg yes, that is a deal! I have the crossbody hammy traveler and it's the same kinda leather. Everytime someone posts a picture of this bag my heart skips a beat. I need this bag in my life! [emoji38][emoji38]




You do need it! I've only had mine less than a day and I'm so happy I found it! Plus the price was great. I love eBay.


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> You do need it! I've only had mine less than a day and I'm so happy I found it! Plus the price was great. I love eBay.


Yes! I do too! &#128521;


----------



## MKbaglover

My peanut Riley enjoying the sun alongside my matching cat!  He is shedding his fur at the moment so looks a bit unkempt!!


----------



## MKbaglover

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3333600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new eBay find. Came with a condom in the zipper pouch. &#128580; I don't like when sellers don't check the pockets lol




I love this bag!! I nearly bought this colour but went for merlot- this colour always stood out to me!!  I regret not getting it but you got a great deal, not sure about the freebies tho!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> My peanut Riley enjoying the sun alongside my matching cat!  He is shedding his fur at the moment so looks a bit unkempt!!
> View attachment 3334022



Awww what a cute combo!!! Did he have any influence on your Riley color choice?!? lol


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww what a cute combo!!! Did he have any influence on your Riley color choice?!? lol



Maybe subconsciously he did- although I didn't realise quite how well they matched until I set my bag down beside him!


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> My peanut Riley enjoying the sun alongside my matching cat!  He is shedding his fur at the moment so looks a bit unkempt!!
> View attachment 3334022




He's lovely! How hot has the sun been today? Scorcher [emoji1]




	

		
			
		

		
	
just got to the salon to have my hair done, some much needed TLC for this mummy [emoji18]


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> My peanut Riley enjoying the sun alongside my matching cat!  He is shedding his fur at the moment so looks a bit unkempt!!
> View attachment 3334022


So adorbs! They are a perfect match &#128513;!


----------



## melbo

Suz82 said:


> He's lovely! How hot has the sun been today? Scorcher [emoji1]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got to the salon to have my hair done, some much needed TLC for this mummy [emoji18]


Bet you can't stop looking at your new baby! That's me at the moment with my Jet Set &#128566;, hehe!


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> He's lovely! How hot has the sun been today? Scorcher [emoji1]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got to the salon to have my hair done, some much needed TLC for this mummy [emoji18]



thank you! It has been beautiful- a long time coming!!!  Your sutton looks gorgeous in the sun and looks great with the dark denim!


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> So adorbs! They are a perfect match &#128513;!



Thanks, he is a character!  I loved the pic of your little pug a while back, I would love one but I'm allergic to dogs more than cats and with asthma I can't risk it but I love dogs and a pug like yours is top of my list! This cat is out and about mostly and is restricted to one room, he adopted us so we couldn't turn him away!!!


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> Thanks, he is a character!  I loved the pic of your little pug a while back, I would love one but I'm allergic to dogs more than cats and with asthma I can't risk it but I love dogs and a pug like yours is top of my list! This cat is out and about mostly and is restricted to one room, he adopted us so we couldn't turn him away!!!


Awww, they totally steal your heart! Sorry about your asthma.. That really sucks! You're so sweet adopting your little furball &#128522;&#128522;&#128008;. Speaking about pets, today my little Coco is getting spayed and I'm so nervous &#128531;. Will be picking her up in a little. She had to fast at 12am last night, so around 11:30 I gave her a little extra food and lots of water. I'm a worried mama &#128551;.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Awww, they totally steal your heart! Sorry about your asthma.. That really sucks! You're so sweet adopting your little furball &#128522;&#128522;&#128008;. Speaking about pets, today my little Coco is getting spayed and I'm so nervous &#128531;. Will be picking her up in a little. She had to fast at 12am last night, so around 11:30 I gave her a little extra food and lots of water. I'm a worried mama &#128551;.



Aww, poor thing.  It's quite a big operation for a little dog, she will need lots of tlc later!!


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> thank you! It has been beautiful- a long time coming!!!  Your sutton looks gorgeous in the sun and looks great with the dark denim!




I agree it would be nice if spring weather would stay [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji255]

Enjoyed using my bag but was stressing about it getting something on it [emoji38] but I'm hoping as I use her more (coral too) I will be less scared and enjoy them


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> Aww, poor thing.  It's quite a big operation for a little dog, she will need lots of tlc later!!


She's home and it's breaking my heart! She's been crying and is in such delicate shape. She has the cone of shame and it's so terrible. Not comfortable at all. Poor thing &#128546;. I don't know what to do, everything seems to cause her pain &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> She's home and it's breaking my heart! She's been crying and is in such delicate shape. She has the cone of shame and it's so terrible. Not comfortable at all. Poor thing [emoji22]. I don't know what to do, everything seems to cause her pain [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334441




Poor little cutie.  It's so hard to see them like that!  Just keep reminding yourself that the pain will pass, and it's necessary for her general overall health.  You will both get through this together & it will be sooner than it feels right now.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> She's home and it's breaking my heart! She's been crying and is in such delicate shape. She has the cone of shame and it's so terrible. Not comfortable at all. Poor thing [emoji22]. I don't know what to do, everything seems to cause her pain [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334441




Aww! I remember when my dog got neutered. Just give her lots of love and attention, it will pass. She is prob also really drugged up right now haha so depending on how she reacts to medication she could be annoyed too. My dog started growling at the cone a few days later lol. He hated that thing so I totally get it!


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> Poor little cutie.  It's so hard to see them like that!  Just keep reminding yourself that the pain will pass, and it's necessary for her general overall health.  You will both get through this together & it will be sooner than it feels right now.





Pinkalicious said:


> Aww! I remember when my dog got neutered. Just give her lots of love and attention, it will pass. She is prob also really drugged up right now haha so depending on how she reacts to medication she could be annoyed too. My dog started growling at the cone a few days later lol. He hated that thing so I totally get it!


Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me &#128560;. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball &#128522;


----------



## megcurry

melbo said:


> Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me [emoji27]. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334572




Peekaboo! I see you! Over the cone of shame!


----------



## melbo

megcurry said:


> Peekaboo! I see you! Over the cone of shame!


She's sitting there demanding a treat&#128514;&#128514;! I'm in so much trouble &#128517;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> She's home and it's breaking my heart! She's been crying and is in such delicate shape. She has the cone of shame and it's so terrible. Not comfortable at all. Poor thing &#128546;. I don't know what to do, everything seems to cause her pain &#128557;&#128557;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334441





melbo said:


> Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me &#128560;. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334572



She's such a little trooper!  Yes, we hate to see our furbabies sick or in pain.  And she's going to hate the cone.  Mine hate it when they have had to wear one.  Once the anesthesia wears off, you'll need to try to keep her calm with as little activity as possible....will be a little hard since she's a puppy & they're always so full of energy.  You may need to keep her in her crate so she doesn't run around too much or jump.  Don't want those stitches to come out.  In about 10 days, the stitches should be able to be removed & she will be off & running.  Her pain meds will help for the next few days while she heals.  I just love her sweet face!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> She's home and it's breaking my heart! She's been crying and is in such delicate shape. She has the cone of shame and it's so terrible. Not comfortable at all. Poor thing [emoji22]. I don't know what to do, everything seems to cause her pain [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334441




Oh my gosh that SWEET face!!! How's little Coco feeling?


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me [emoji27]. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334572




She is so cute! Hope she has a speedy recovery x


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me &#128560;. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334572



Wow, so such a cute wee thing- she can't take here hese of you!  The contrast with this and the previous pic is amazing- just shows how much the pain killers help.  I hope she is more settled today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Thank you girls, you totally get me! She is my first puppy so this is all new to me &#128560;. Here she is after taking her pain med.. It's like nothing ever happened which is scary because she's running around like crazy. Now I gotta contain the little furball &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334572



Oh goodness! well she will be okay. Typically, most get through it quite well. Try and keep her settled for a few days and watch for any swelling.


----------



## Nan246

She is the cutest puppy! Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My silver mk sutton small at work  i just love small bags [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

Cute bag


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> My silver mk sutton small at work  i just love small bags [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335470




So cute. Love silver [emoji173]&#65039;
Thinking of buying another small sutton before they're gone [emoji162]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> So cute. Love silver [emoji173]&#65039;
> Thinking of buying another small sutton before they're gone [emoji162]




Thank you [emoji2] 
Why should they be discounted? I thought the sutton are always coming back just in different colour .. Or do you mean you want to buy it in silver?


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you [emoji2]
> Why should they be discounted? I thought the sutton are always coming back just in different colour .. Or do you mean you want to buy it in silver?




The sutton is discontinued. Love the bag, wish it wasn't. I've found similar bags from other designers but still love the MK the best.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> The sutton is discontinued. Love the bag, wish it wasn't. I've found similar bags from other designers but still love the MK the best.




I haven't notice it until now but i'm in austria so it can take maybe some time.. I like the sutton so much the small and medium size


----------



## Sandra.AT

First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
An Ipad mini also fits in it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684



Well dang girl that looks super good on you!! You're rocking it!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Well dang girl that looks super good on you!! You're rocking it!




Thank you ) the quality is also soo good - i like this kind of leather


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684




That's awesome, I didn't think it would fit that much. I think we have the same wallet!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> That's awesome, I didn't think it would fit that much. I think we have the same wallet!






	

		
			
		

		
	
yeah i was also suprised that it can hold so mich.. Now i can also wear it to work.. i like also the backpocket where i can put my phone in it and i don't need to open the bag everytime
do you have this one ? I like this wallet a lot .. It fits also so much in it and also my iphone


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684




Wow look good on you [emoji173]&#65039; thanks for the inside pic. This bag holds a lot more than I thought. 

MK is retiring all the Sutton [emoji24] I have one small Sutton in raspberry but thinking of getting more. Sutton is my favorite style love both medium & small


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Wow look good on you [emoji173]&#65039; thanks for the inside pic. This bag holds a lot more than I thought.
> 
> MK is retiring all the Sutton [emoji24] I have one small Sutton in raspberry but thinking of getting more. Sutton is my favorite style love both medium & small




Thats too bad .. I thought sutton was a classic mk bag which will appear every season.. Good to know .. I recently thought i would sell mine because i wanted another lv but when i carried all of my mk bags i felt in love again with them and i couldn't sell them and i bought 2 new mk bags instead of a lv bag hahaha.
Now i won't sell my suttons and selmas as i thought they can never be discounted...
How many suttons do you have? An in which colours? 
I have two one small and one medium .. Def. Worth to have both sizes in different colours


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3335693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i was also suprised that it can hold so mich.. Now i can also wear it to work.. i like also the backpocket where i can put my phone in it and i don't need to open the bag everytime
> do you have this one ? I like this wallet a lot .. It fits also so much in it and also my iphone




Yep I have that one, ecru with gold lettering. Love it.


----------



## MKbaglover

Sandra.AT said:


> My silver mk sutton small at work  i just love small bags [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335470





Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684



I love both of these bags and the cute charm!  The sloan looks so good, it was definitely worth returning the scratched one!


----------



## Sandra.AT

MKbaglover said:


> I love both of these bags and the cute charm!  The sloan looks so good, it was definitely worth returning the scratched one!




Thank you  i love them too now i have enough bags for every outfit and need to make a break 
I'm soo bag addicted hahaa


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684




Looks fab on you


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> Looks fab on you




Thank you.. it is such a perfect bag for summer and easy to carry .. Very lightweight


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> First goiing out with my new mk sloan and it fits a lot.. At the moment i'm carrying a full sized and a small wallet keys phone and make up pouch
> An Ipad mini also fits in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335678
> View attachment 3335679
> View attachment 3335681
> View attachment 3335684



You look great!!! Love the bag.....


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> You look great!!! Love the bag.....




Thank you [emoji13][emoji2]


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> Thats too bad .. I thought sutton was a classic mk bag which will appear every season.. Good to know .. I recently thought i would sell mine because i wanted another lv but when i carried all of my mk bags i felt in love again with them and i couldn't sell them and i bought 2 new mk bags instead of a lv bag hahaha.
> Now i won't sell my suttons and selmas as i thought they can never be discounted...
> How many suttons do you have? An in which colours?
> I have two one small and one medium .. Def. Worth to have both sizes in different colours




It's really hard to believe MK would retire Sutton [emoji17] This is the reason why I just bought 3 mediums (black, luggage & dark dune) and thinking of getting another in small. I love all my Suttons, I have 4 mediums (wisteria is another color I have for medium) and 1 small (raspberry). 

I love the feeling that you fall in love again with your bags. I have couples of bag I haven't used much but every time I pull them out, I'm happy.

What color of your medium one? [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> It's really hard to believe MK would retire Sutton [emoji17] This is the reason why I just bought 3 mediums (black, luggage & dark dune) and thinking of getting another in small. I love all my Suttons, I have 4 mediums (wisteria is another color I have for medium) and 1 small (raspberry).
> 
> I love the feeling that you fall in love again with your bags. I have couples of bag I haven't used much but every time I pull them out, I'm happy.
> 
> What color of your medium one? [emoji4]




Just as bad as me lol this month alone I have got myself black, luggage and coral [emoji85] have to sit on my hands now [emoji28]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Just as bad as me lol this month alone I have got myself black, luggage and coral [emoji85] have to sit on my hands now [emoji28]




Sometimes just feel so good to be bad [emoji16]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> It's really hard to believe MK would retire Sutton [emoji17] This is the reason why I just bought 3 mediums (black, luggage & dark dune) and thinking of getting another in small. I love all my Suttons, I have 4 mediums (wisteria is another color I have for medium) and 1 small (raspberry).
> 
> I love the feeling that you fall in love again with your bags. I have couples of bag I haven't used much but every time I pull them out, I'm happy.
> 
> What color of your medium one? [emoji4]




Love this colours .. If sutton is your favorite then buy another one in small maybe also another summer colour? The small ones are so perfect for shopping or in summer and also to work if you don't carry much.. Love that size.. 
The raspberry colour looks so good.. Can you post a picture of all of your suttons ? I've never seen the raspberry and wisteria colour on a sutton.. 
How many bags do you have? 
Do you have a white saffiano bag? I was wondering about colour transfer.. 

I have a ecru with snake print


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> It's really hard to believe MK would retire Sutton [emoji17] This is the reason why I just bought 3 mediums (black, luggage & dark dune) and thinking of getting another in small. I love all my Suttons, I have 4 mediums (wisteria is another color I have for medium) and 1 small (raspberry).
> 
> I love the feeling that you fall in love again with your bags. I have couples of bag I haven't used much but every time I pull them out, I'm happy.
> 
> What color of your medium one? [emoji4]




I was at the mk store and i haven't seen any suttons just selmas and the new bag savannah .. So it seems that maybe the new bag will replace the sutton but maybe next year the sutton will come back.. I hop it will come back .. I loved the idea the mk has its classic bags which come back every season like sutton hamilton jetset selma...


----------



## TasheRAWR

Took my cherry Sutton out for the first time. Was so nerve-racking [emoji23] thought I'd take a picture of it with my outfit for the day. You'll have to excuse my messy hair, it wasn't behaving so I gave up. [emoji15][emoji85]


----------



## BeachBagGal

TasheRAWR said:


> Took my cherry Sutton out for the first time. Was so nerve-racking [emoji23] thought I'd take a picture of it with my outfit for the day. You'll have to excuse my messy hair, it wasn't behaving so I gave up. [emoji15][emoji85]



Very cute! Looks great on you!


----------



## TasheRAWR

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! Looks great on you!




Thank you


----------



## Nan246

TasheRAWR said:


> Thank you



Wow you look fabulous! Beautiful color! Cute charm too!


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> Took my cherry Sutton out for the first time. Was so nerve-racking [emoji23] thought I'd take a picture of it with my outfit for the day. You'll have to excuse my messy hair, it wasn't behaving so I gave up. [emoji15][emoji85]




Oh how lovely does it look, love it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TasheRAWR

Nan246 said:


> Wow you look fabulous! Beautiful color! Cute charm too!




Oh thank you, that's very kind  and I couldn't resist the charm just too cute [emoji39] it's the Lulu dog charm by Kate Spade 



Suz82 said:


> Oh how lovely does it look, love it [emoji5]&#65039;




I'm so happy with the colour! However I kept making sure my denim jeans weren't rubbing as was so worried! [emoji23] have you been taking out your new Sutton bags out too? [emoji2]


----------



## HeatherL

TasheRAWR said:


> Took my cherry Sutton out for the first time. Was so nerve-racking [emoji23] thought I'd take a picture of it with my outfit for the day. You'll have to excuse my messy hair, it wasn't behaving so I gave up. [emoji15][emoji85]




Beautiful bag and suits you well!  Enjoy!


----------



## Suz82

Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.




Cute combo! [emoji173]&#65039; Bet it goes with all your outfits! Really loving your quilted Selma! [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.




Wow it looks so good


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.




I love a pop of color with my bags!  Love the bag & love the wallet, very pretty!


----------



## Minkette

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.


I love both! I have a palm coin wallet and just adore it!


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.



They look great together!  I love that quilted selma.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.



I just love this Selma with the quilting! Coral is cute and just the right pop of color.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.



I really love how the coral sets off the gold studs 
Hope you had a lovely day out!


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> Cute combo! [emoji173]&#65039; Bet it goes with all your outfits! Really loving your quilted Selma! [emoji7]




It's probably my easiest to use messenger with it being black 



Sandra.AT said:


> Wow it looks so good



 Thankyou [emoji5]&#65039;



HeatherL said:


> I love a pop of color with my bags!  Love the bag & love the wallet, very pretty!



I love a bright wallet or purse, just so pretty to look at 



Minkette said:


> I love both! I have a palm coin wallet and just adore it!



I had forgotten how much easier a small wallet is compared to a large and how much unnecessary stuff I was carting around daily,  would definately get another one.



MKbaglover said:


> They look great together!  I love that quilted selma.



Thankyou 



BeachBagGal said:


> I just love this Selma with the quilting! Coral is cute and just the right pop of color.



Thankyou xx


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I really love how the coral sets off the gold studs
> 
> Hope you had a lovely day out!




We did thanks, was nice being hands free [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.





Suz82 said:


> We did thanks, was nice being hands free [emoji1]



Hands free is fab! I shall downsize for the upcoming bank hol. My new purse seems sooooo small! Did it take you a while to adjust to coral coin purse?


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Hands free is fab! I shall downsize for the upcoming bank hol. My new purse seems sooooo small! Did it take you a while to adjust to coral coin purse?




No not at all I actually realised I prefer it  yey for bank holidays, can't wait x


----------



## keishapie1973

Temperature drops here. It's back down to the mid-50's, so I've pulled out one of my favs. I received the MK monkey fob a couple days ago. Love how it looks on my Selma...[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Temperature drops here. It's back down to the mid-50's, so I've pulled out one of my favs. I received the MK monkey fob a couple days ago. Love how it looks on my Selma...[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3338274



Such a nice classic color! That monkey totally looks like it belongs on Selma.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a nice classic color! That monkey totally looks like it belongs on Selma.




Thank you....[emoji3]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3338460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Love that sloan .. I have also the sloan but with a different black leather.. Those bags are soo perfect for summer [emoji1][emoji1] and it fits soo much


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Temperature drops here. It's back down to the mid-50's, so I've pulled out one of my favs. I received the MK monkey fob a couple days ago. Love how it looks on my Selma...[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3338274



Ours temps have sunk too... sadly the 50's was warm. LOL. Love Selma the monkey completely suits it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3338460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



SO shimmery!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TasheRAWR said:


> Took my cherry Sutton out for the first time. Was so nerve-racking [emoji23] thought I'd take a picture of it with my outfit for the day. You'll have to excuse my messy hair, it wasn't behaving so I gave up. [emoji15][emoji85]



Looks great! love the charm too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3337334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to be hands free today as I'm out with both lo's. Taking my quilted Selma out for a spin and my beloved coral coin purse.



Nice combo!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Temperature drops here. It's back down to the mid-50's, so I've pulled out one of my favs. I received the MK monkey fob a couple days ago. Love how it looks on my Selma...[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3338274




Beautiful bag & adorable charm!  Perfect match!

I'm in my large Dark Dune Selma today!


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Ours temps have sunk too... sadly the 50's was warm. LOL. Love Selma the monkey completely suits it!



Thank you....


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bag & adorable charm!  Perfect match!
> 
> I'm in my large Dark Dune Selma today!



Thanks!!! I totally thought of your dark dune Selma with the owl charm when I purchased this. I always admire that combination everytime you post it.....


----------



## TasheRAWR

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great! love the charm too.




Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Temperature drops here. It's back down to the mid-50's, so I've pulled out one of my favs. I received the MK monkey fob a couple days ago. Love how it looks on my Selma...[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3338274




The monkey fob really makes for luggage Selma. Love them both.


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> The monkey fob really makes for luggage Selma. Love them both.



Thank you....


----------



## carterazo

push lock logo in green


----------



## Sandra.AT

First outing of my ava Medium raspberry .. Going to work .. I took my pink rainbow with me because it will rain later and i have pink nails and a pink top .. So today is a pink day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji1][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> First outing of my ava Medium raspberry .. Going to work .. I took my pink rainbow with me because it will rain later and i have pink nails and a pink top .. So today is a pink day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji2][emoji2]



Gorgeous!!!! You look fabulous, very cheerful color!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Nan246 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You look fabulous, very cheerful color!!!




Thank you it puts a smile on my face even if it's raining..i never had such a bright colour bag and never thought i will like it but now i love it


----------



## Nan246

carterazo said:


> push lock logo in green
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338866



Love that green color!


----------



## BagLady14

It's a denim Sloan MK bag.  Took advantage of Macy's friends & family sale.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagLady14 said:


> It's a denim Sloan MK bag.  Took advantage of Macy's friends & family sale.



it looks so lovely .. i love the mk sloan.. so practical and elegant


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLady14 said:


> It's a denim Sloan MK bag.  Took advantage of Macy's friends & family sale.



Aww cute! Sandra.AT started a thread for Sloan bags if you want to post you new lovely in that thread too.


----------



## keishapie1973

BagLady14 said:


> It's a denim Sloan MK bag.  Took advantage of Macy's friends & family sale.



Love it!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Nan246 said:


> Love that green color!


Thanks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww cute! Sandra.AT started a thread for Sloan bags if you want to post you new lovely in that thread too.




Thanks for recomending my thread i hope some will join soon and post also some pics of their sloans [emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Thanks for recomending my thread i hope some will join soon and post also some pics of their sloans [emoji2]



Sure thing! I know there are others that have this bag. If I end up getting one at some point I will def post pix!


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> First outing of my ava Medium raspberry .. Going to work .. I took my pink rainbow with me because it will rain later and i have pink nails and a pink top .. So today is a pink day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji2][emoji2]




Looks great on you. The medium size is quite large imo perfect for work [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Looks great on you. The medium size is quite large imo perfect for work [emoji4]




Thank you .. [emoji2][emoji2]Yes it is "large" enough for work and shopping ... Thinking of buying the small one too but in a different colour


----------



## HesitantShopper

BagLady14 said:


> It's a denim Sloan MK bag.  Took advantage of Macy's friends & family sale.



very nice! denim looks so functional.. dress it up, dress it down!


----------



## Nan246

At work with raspberry grab bag and wallet.


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> At work with raspberry grab bag and wallet.




Beautiful!  Love the bag, the color & the little wallet!


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> At work with raspberry grab bag and wallet.




Love them. Raspberry is such a happy color.


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  Love the bag, the color & the little wallet!



Thank you Heather! I love the little wallet getting used to downsizing from the fully loaded wallets!


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Love them. Raspberry is such a happy color.



Thank you Cyn! Can't get enough of this color. Lol it does cheer me up!


----------



## Suz82

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today's combo, clashes but oh well [emoji85]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Downsized for the long weekend here. We're off to view some properties this afternoon so good to be hands free


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Downsized for the long weekend here. We're off to view some properties this afternoon so good to be hands free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342943




Gorgeous bag! Have fun viewing properties, hope you get that special feeling when you walk in [emoji5]&#65039; x


----------



## Marjan79

My first MK bag. A sloan dark denim with silver hw. I find it such a cute and fun bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's combo, clashes but oh well [emoji85]



I think the Coral is a perfect pop of color!




DiamondsForever said:


> Downsized for the long weekend here. We're off to view some properties this afternoon so good to be hands free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342943



Very nice & a great size bag to do it! Dark Dune? Good luck with your search. 



Marjan79 said:


> My first MK bag. A sloan dark denim with silver hw. I find it such a cute and fun bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343016



This is a cutie!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's combo, clashes but oh well [emoji85]




Love your combo. I was also wearing my luggage Sutton yesterday [emoji173]&#65039; love this bag so comfy to wear. 



DiamondsForever said:


> Downsized for the long weekend here. We're off to view some properties this afternoon so good to be hands free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342943




Nice! Love crossbody love to be hand free 



Marjan79 said:


> My first MK bag. A sloan dark denim with silver hw. I find it such a cute and fun bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343016




So cute and chic. Love the shw too


----------



## juli88

Nan246 said:


> At work with raspberry grab bag and wallet.



i love this color!!! Here is her big sister  

http://img4web.com/view/VQ5SA


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's combo, clashes but oh well [emoji85]



 love your picture Suz! So pretty! hope you're having a lovely long weekend x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Have fun viewing properties, hope you get that special feeling when you walk in [emoji5]&#65039; x





BeachBagGal said:


> I think the Coral is a perfect pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice & a great size bag to do it! Dark Dune? Good luck with your search.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cutie!





cny1941 said:


> Love your combo. I was also wearing my luggage Sutton yesterday [emoji173]&#65039; love this bag so comfy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Love crossbody love to be hand free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and chic. Love the shw too



Thanks girls! The TB purse is fab with my smaller bags, makes them more useable. Beach Bag Girl - great guess, this is Dark Dune!
Unfortunately I don't think we're going to put an offer in on anything we've seen today, the search continues!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> I think the Coral is a perfect pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice & a great size bag to do it! Dark Dune? Good luck with your search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cutie!


It was nice against the tan but I think red would look better (off I go to eBay [emoji85])





cny1941 said:


> Love your combo. I was also wearing my luggage Sutton yesterday [emoji173]&#65039; love this bag so comfy to wear.
> It really is, love wearing it when I have my little tan heels on for dressy casual days.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Love crossbody love to be hand free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and chic. Love the shw too







DiamondsForever said:


> love your picture Suz! So pretty! hope you're having a lovely long weekend x




I'm off bank holiday [emoji322] not got any plans for the next two days so we shall see what we get up to. 
Bought a Radley leather protection cloth for my coral bags so will do that next week when it arrives [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> It was nice against the tan but I think red would look better (off I go to eBay [emoji85])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off bank holiday [emoji322] not got any plans for the next two days so we shall see what we get up to.
> Bought a Radley leather protection cloth for my coral bags so will do that next week when it arrives [emoji5]&#65039;



Glad to hear you're off work, that's awesome  the cloth is a good idea, it won't hurt to give them a once over  x


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls! The TB purse is fab with my smaller bags, makes them more useable. Beach Bag Girl - great guess, this is Dark Dune!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think we're going to put an offer in on anything we've seen today, the search continues!




Is that good or scary that I can identify the color names lol?!?! [emoji12]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> It was nice against the tan but I think red would look better (off I go to eBay [emoji85])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off bank holiday [emoji322] not got any plans for the next two days so we shall see what we get up to.
> Bought a Radley leather protection cloth for my coral bags so will do that next week when it arrives [emoji5]&#65039;




Ut-oh lol. I still think coral looks good,buuut if you need the red... Lol


----------



## HeatherL

Carrying this today!!

Large Pearl Grey/Grape!


----------



## myluvofbags

Marjan79 said:


> My first MK bag. A sloan dark denim with silver hw. I find it such a cute and fun bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343016


Such a lovely bag, welcome to the group!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Carrying this today!!
> 
> Large Pearl Grey/Grape!
> 
> View attachment 3343180




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color combo and I really miss grape.


----------



## Sandra.AT

going out with my mk sloan .. Love that bag.. It fits to all my outfits


----------



## Nan246

juli88 said:


> i love this color!!! Here is her big sister
> 
> http://img4web.com/view/VQ5SA



Thanks!!! Love sissy too!! I would love to get every style in this color!


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; Love the color combo and I really miss grape.



Love this color combo and charm too!


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3343454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out with my mk sloan .. Love that bag.. It fits to all my outfits



Very classic style can dress up or down!


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3343454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out with my mk sloan .. Love that bag.. It fits to all my outfits




This bag really makes an outfit [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> This bag really makes an outfit [emoji173]&#65039;







Nan246 said:


> Very classic style can dress up or down!




Thank you [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Muddzdirt

Pale Pink Hamilton for today...


----------



## myluvofbags

Muddzdirt said:


> Pale Pink Hamilton for today...


So pretty


----------



## Muddzdirt

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Muddzdirt said:


> Pale Pink Hamilton for today...




Sooo cute .. I love this colour.. It looks amazing on the hamilton bag


----------



## Bootlover07

Sapphire jet set is ready for this gorgeous spring weather!!


----------



## Sarah03

Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry


----------



## Nan246

Sarah03 said:


> Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry
> View attachment 3344558



Bag twin Sarah! What wallet do you use with it? I am looking for a wallet to go with it.


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set is ready for this gorgeous spring weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344510



Love love this color wonder if it's different from EB?


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry
> View attachment 3344558




Love the colors [emoji173]&#65039; Every time I see the Greenwich bag, I'm curious to know what color is inside [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Love love this color wonder if it's different from EB?




Sapphire came out before EB and it's a tad darker. EB is a brighter blue in the sunlight but the difference is minimal and pretty much impossible to see in regular light. Here is my sapphire jet set and EB Sutton.


----------



## Nan246

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire came out before EB and it's a tad darker. EB is a brighter blue in the sunlight but the difference is minimal and pretty much impossible to see in regular light. Here is my sapphire jet set and EB Sutton.



Thank you for posting the pictures and claryfying the difference! They are very close. Now I don't have to wonder lol! Thanks! Have a great week. We have 33 more days till summer.


----------



## Bootlover07

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures and claryfying the difference! They are very close. Now I don't have to wonder lol! Thanks! Have a great week. We have 33 more days till summer.




Of course!! Woo hoo!!!!! I'm counting down the days! [emoji2]


----------



## Sarah03

Nan246 said:


> Bag twin Sarah! What wallet do you use with it? I am looking for a wallet to go with it.




Yay, twins! I use a couple of different wallets. Currently I'm using these key pouches from Coach as wallets-


Other times I use my Coach Hologram wallet-




cny1941 said:


> Love the colors [emoji173]&#65039; Every time I see the Greenwich bag, I'm curious to know what color is inside [emoji4]




Thank you! I love the pop of color hiding in these bags.


----------



## Nan246

Those wallets are nice Sarah! I have a green one and small raspberry wallet I can use. I'm bidding on a Ted baker multi color one, black with pink roses. Hope I get it!


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set is ready for this gorgeous spring weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344510



Still loving on this [emoji170]



Sarah03 said:


> Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry
> View attachment 3344558



Love the contrast of the pink with the black, bet it's lovely every time you open it 



Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire came out before EB and it's a tad darker. EB is a brighter blue in the sunlight but the difference is minimal and pretty much impossible to see in regular light. Here is my sapphire jet set and EB Sutton.




My heart skipped a beat with that EB Sutton #dreambluebag for me [emoji7][emoji170] although you may be converting me to jet set totes lol


----------



## Bootlover07

My heart skipped a beat with that EB Sutton #dreambluebag for me [emoji7][emoji170] although you may be converting me to jet set totes lol[/QUOTE]


Thank you! I love both but if I had to choose I would definitely pick the jet set!! It's a great bag for anytime, anywhere because it's comfortable, classy, and has a top zipper!


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> Still loving on this [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast of the pink with the black, bet it's lovely every time you open it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart skipped a beat with that EB Sutton #dreambluebag for me [emoji7][emoji170] although you may be converting me to jet set totes lol








Thank you! I love both but if I had to choose I would definitely pick the jet set!! It's a great bag for anytime, anywhere because it's comfortable, classy, and has a top zipper![/QUOTE]


Sorry I tried to quote you before and it did something weird. I quoted my original response...jet set all the way lol!!!


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I love both but if I had to choose I would definitely pick the jet set!! It's a great bag for anytime, anywhere because it's comfortable, classy, and has a top zipper!




Sorry I tried to quote you before and it did something weird. I quoted my original response...jet set all the way lol!!![/QUOTE]


Lol I will have to try some on soon hey


----------



## BeachBagGal

I took my Cindy Crossbody in Dove out for the first time today. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag! It looks white in the photo due to the sun but I assure you it is Dove lol.


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> I took my Cindy Crossbody in Dove out for the first time today. [emoji173]&#65039; this bag! It looks white in the photo due to the sun but I assure you it is Dove lol.
> View attachment 3346281



It's pretty and easy to carry! Dove is in! Don't have this color haven't cross over to this beauty yet. I can't seem to down size, still carrying too much junk around.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> It's pretty and easy to carry! Dove is in! Don't have this color haven't cross over to this beauty yet. I can't seem to down size, still carrying too much junk around.



Thx! I love a small crossbody! No hesitation with cutting the tags on this cutie.   Yeah it can be challenging to downsize to a smaller bag.


----------



## IHughes

I'm in love with my two Michael Kors bags, this is the one I was wearing today, my sandals are also Michael Kors hehehe

c6.staticflickr.com/2/1719/26675840925_4dc1a02e35_k.jpg


----------



## ubo22

IHughes said:


> I'm in love with my two Michael Kors bags, this is the one I was wearing today, my sandals are also Michael Kors hehehe
> 
> c6.staticflickr.com/2/1719/26675840925_4dc1a02e35_k.jpg


Great photo!  Love the luggage jet set zip top tote!  Matches perfectly with the wood in the background!  I love your MK sandals, too!


----------



## Nan246

IHughes said:


> I'm in love with my two Michael Kors bags, this is the one I was wearing today, my sandals are also Michael Kors hehehe
> 
> c6.staticflickr.com/2/1719/26675840925_4dc1a02e35_k.jpg



That is a great picture,, can be an advertising for MK in a magazine.  Love that luggage color and very cool sandals!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Muddzdirt said:


> Pale Pink Hamilton for today...



what a great shade of pink!



Bootlover07 said:


> Sapphire jet set is ready for this gorgeous spring weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344510




Love blue on this bag!



Sarah03 said:


> Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry
> View attachment 3344558



Hint of raspberry is so fun, a nice touch!


----------



## HesitantShopper

IHughes said:


> I'm in love with my two Michael Kors bags, this is the one I was wearing today, my sandals are also Michael Kors hehehe
> 
> c6.staticflickr.com/2/1719/26675840925_4dc1a02e35_k.jpg



Great pic! cute shoes too. Love the tote.


----------



## Honeybe123

Love the hint of raspberry


----------



## Honeybe123

Sarah03 said:


> Black Greenwich with a hint of Raspberry
> View attachment 3344558


Love the hint of raspberry


----------



## cny1941

With my peanut tote today [emoji177]


----------



## Sarah03

Honeybe123 said:


> Love the hint of raspberry







HesitantShopper said:


> Hint of raspberry is so fun, a nice touch!




Thank you both!!


----------



## amandah313

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3348668
> 
> 
> With my peanut tote today [emoji177]




Love !! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

I'm currently using mine in Electric Blue


----------



## cny1941

amandah313 said:


> Love !! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I'm currently using mine in Electric Blue




Thank you. I love electric blue, my favorite MK blue. Enjoy your bag. Love to see her too if you can post pic [emoji4]


----------



## Penelope P.

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3348668
> 
> 
> With my peanut tote today [emoji177]



we got the same bag and it is my favourite! hehe


----------



## coolladypenguin

A bright cheerful Michael Kors Hamilton in vanilla



Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cny1941

Penelope P. said:


> we got the same bag and it is my favourite! hehe




Glad to be twins [emoji173]&#65039; She's my favorite tote too [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3348668
> 
> 
> With my peanut tote today [emoji177]




Love this tote!! I have it in sapphire and looking for another. I love your peanut!


----------



## Suz82

t
	

		
			
		

		
	



Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3349462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349463
> 
> Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]




Love that color! Loving the scenic pic.


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3349462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349463
> 
> Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]




Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurelenas

My new Rhea studded backpack!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! Loving the scenic pic.




Thankyou, it honestly makes me smile so much! We went for a walk around a reservoir to tire the kiddies out and hubby flew his drone, he has his toys and I have my MK [emoji6]


----------



## Suz82

laurelenas said:


> My new Rhea studded backpack!
> View attachment 3349524




Oh it's gorgeous [emoji7] is it dove or lilac?


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!




Thankyou x


----------



## amandah313

Running errands with my fav [emoji170]

Jet Set Top Zip in Electric Blue


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou, it honestly makes me smile so much! We went for a walk around a reservoir to tire the kiddies out and hubby flew his drone, he has his toys and I have my MK [emoji6]




Well that works! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349664
> 
> 
> Running errands with my fav [emoji170]
> 
> Jet Set Top Zip in Electric Blue




LOVE this color! [emoji170]


----------



## laurelenas

Suz82 said:


> Oh it's gorgeous [emoji7] is it dove or lilac?




Thank you! It's lilac.


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3349462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349463
> 
> Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]



Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039; Love your coral Sutton.





laurelenas said:


> My new Rhea studded backpack!
> View attachment 3349524




Love this backpack [emoji177]



amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349664
> 
> 
> Running errands with my fav [emoji170]
> 
> Jet Set Top Zip in Electric Blue




I think I need electric blue. Used to have one but sold it. Love your tote [emoji170]


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3348668
> 
> 
> With my peanut tote today [emoji177]



That is a pretty creamy color! Is this med or large? I get these confuse EW and top zip. I'm afraid I migh order the smaller one. I like the larger bag.


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> That is a pretty creamy color! Is this med or large? I get these confuse EW and top zip. I'm afraid I migh order the smaller one. I like the larger bag.




Thank you. I believe it's medium. It has 4 slip pockets inside. If I'm not wrong, the large one has 2 slip pockets and one large pocket that could fit a tablet. I like the large one too. I had it in my cart but didn't pull the trigger. What color did you order?


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I believe it's medium. It has 4 slip pockets inside. If I'm not wrong, the large one has 2 slip pockets and one large pocket that could fit a tablet. I like the large one too. I had it in my cart but didn't pull the trigger. What color did you order?



Thanks for the clarification. I have an older apple green color. It's cute but small for me. I also could downsize. Lol I have too much junk like lotion, lipsticks just stuff. I am still deciding..


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3349462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349463
> 
> Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]



 fantastic picture Suz! It looks like a magazine shoot!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year



This bag is really pretty. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> This bag is really pretty. Enjoy!!!



Thanks Keishapie! Looks super pretty sitting next to my dark dune Selma now I'm home


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year




Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year



So pretty and love the studs!


----------



## Nan246

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year



Love this little lady!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year




Perfect studded Selma [emoji7] it's so hot here up north too! As I came out of work the hot air hit me haha


----------



## cny1941

DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039; it's perfect time for blush.


----------



## HesitantShopper

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3349664
> 
> 
> Running errands with my fav [emoji170]
> 
> Jet Set Top Zip in Electric Blue



LOve EB on this bag!



DiamondsForever said:


> Its hotter than Ibiza here today so I've been running errands this morning with Miss Blush Messenger for the first time this year



Perfect choice! nice and edgy to take the heat off lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3348668
> 
> 
> With my peanut tote today [emoji177]



Looks nice in peanut! i have a Peanut JS x-body!



Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3349462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349463
> 
> Using my beloved coral Sutton today, she was working hard as my baby bag today [emoji64]&#127996;[emoji170]



Pretty pic! wonderful view. Coral looks so summery.


----------



## ralewi

Izzy reversible tote


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks nice in peanut! i have a Peanut JS x-body!




Thank you. The jet set crossbody is so popular I've seen it everywhere. Two of my friends also have this bag and they love it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote




This is so pretty & looks very comfy too [emoji3]!!


----------



## ralewi

HeatherL said:


> This is so pretty & looks very comfy too [emoji3]!!


Thanks.  It is so comfy.  I love it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote



pretty color combo! these totes are so soft.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with be silver sutton small .. Perfect as a shoulder bag


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Carrying my large Greenwich today love this one so much


----------



## Nan246

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my large Greenwich today love this one so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351707



Nice! my fav at the moment too.


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with be silver sutton small .. Perfect as a shoulder bag
> View attachment 3351705
> View attachment 3351706



very cute outfit and bag Totally well put together.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Nan246 said:


> very cute outfit and bag Totally well put together.



thank you so much


----------



## laurelenas

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with be silver sutton small .. Perfect as a shoulder bag
> View attachment 3351705
> View attachment 3351706




Very nice!!!


----------



## laurelenas

cny1941 said:


> Love this backpack [emoji177]




Thanks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

laurelenas said:


> Very nice!!!




Thank you [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work with be silver sutton small .. Perfect as a shoulder bag
> View attachment 3351705
> View attachment 3351706



Cute! Size looks perfect on you!



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Carrying my large Greenwich today love this one so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351707



Very nice!



ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote



Love this color combo!


----------



## ralewi

HesitantShopper said:


> pretty color combo! these totes are so soft.


Thanks.  Yes they are.


----------



## ralewi

Love this color combo![/QUOTE]
Thanks.  Needed a Fushia bag so this one was perfect.


----------



## ayshaa

I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164




So pretty! Lilac? Love the shoes too. [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164



Love this color, is this your pic? it's awesome straight of a brochure.


----------



## cny1941

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; I think I want this bag [emoji177]


----------



## Suz82

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164




Cute pic x


----------



## Sandra.AT

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164



is this the small or medium size ? the colour looks lovely.. i love the ava satchel


----------



## zakksmommy1984

First time carrying my EB silver stud Selma I'm in love[emoji76]


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> First time carrying my EB silver stud Selma I'm in love[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352484



How pretty! love the fob!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> First time carrying my EB silver stud Selma I'm in love[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352484



Hot DANG I love that color and especially with the studs!


----------



## Heidicour

BeachBagGal said:


> Hot DANG I love that color and especially with the studs!




I NEED that in my life.


----------



## Heidicour

I'm using my cherry Cyndi crossbody. I need some spring colors in my life!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3352722
> View attachment 3352723
> 
> 
> I'm using my cherry Cyndi crossbody. I need some spring colors in my life!



Aww I love Cindy!!! Looks pretty in this color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3352722
> View attachment 3352723
> 
> 
> I'm using my cherry Cyndi crossbody. I need some spring colors in my life!



Pretty color! looks nice on you.. the touch of chain brings class to this bag.


----------



## Suz82

zakksmommy1984 said:


> First time carrying my EB silver stud Selma I'm in love[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352484



 Every time I see an sapphire/electric blue bag it makes me swoon! I'm gonna need one for winter I can see it already [emoji38][emoji170]



Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3352722
> View attachment 3352723
> 
> 
> I'm using my cherry Cyndi crossbody. I need some spring colors in my life!



Cherry to me is the perfect shade or pinky red, looks so nice against the gold chain detail x


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying my Sapphire Large Selma, I would love to show you but I can not post any pictures anymore. I guess I have posted to many in the past, sad


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my Sapphire Large Selma, I would love to show you but I can not post any pictures anymore. I guess I have posted to many in the past, sad




Oh no!!! I want to see.... Love Sapphire & love the large Selma!

I'm in my large aquamarine Selma!


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> Carrying my Sapphire Large Selma, I would love to show you but I can not post any pictures anymore. I guess I have posted to many in the past, sad




Oh no I didn't even know that could happen. Sapphire Selma sounds amazing [emoji170]


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just picked up this cute hamilton messenger from the outlet about a week ago... my hubby's anniversary present to me


----------



## CoachGirl12

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164


I love everything about this pic! Pretty!


----------



## halobear

ayshaa said:


> I am obsessed with Ava satchels lately [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352164




Nice! Awesome shoes too.


----------



## Suz82

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up this cute hamilton messenger from the outlet about a week ago... my hubby's anniversary present to me




Ahh what a lovely gift from your hubby [emoji4] she looks great on you x


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up this cute hamilton messenger from the outlet about a week ago... my hubby's anniversary present to me [emoji14]


Aww so sweet of your hubby and great pic. I love my hammy traveler.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days
> View attachment 3354174
> View attachment 3354172




Loving your Selma, she looks great!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days
> View attachment 3354174
> View attachment 3354172



Love this!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days
> View attachment 3354174
> View attachment 3354172



LOve the chevron print - adds some edginess!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Suz82 said:


> Ahh what a lovely gift from your hubby [emoji4] she looks great on you x





myluvofbags said:


> Aww so sweet of your hubby and great pic. I love my hammy traveler.



Thank you both!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> LOve the chevron print - adds some edginess!







keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!!







Suz82 said:


> Loving your Selma, she looks great!




Thank you all so much[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Designervintage

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days
> View attachment 3354174
> View attachment 3354172




Looks great, love the combination of your bag and outfit [emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

Today I'm wearing my Cynthia in tangerine I believe, love the pop of color [emoji7]



In real life it is actually a little less bright, haha


----------



## Sandra.AT

Designervintage said:


> Looks great, love the combination of your bag and outfit [emoji7]




Thank you[emoji2][emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> Today I'm wearing my Cynthia in tangerine I believe, love the pop of color [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355067
> 
> 
> In real life it is actually a little less bright, haha



Such a  cute POP of color!


----------



## ayshaa

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Lilac? Love the shoes too. [emoji3]



This is the Pearl Gray color. Oh thank you! The shoes are so comfy, it's from a brand called Cavallo. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Love this color, is this your pic? it's awesome straight of a brochure.



Thank you! Yes it's from my instagram lol



cny1941 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; I think I want this bag [emoji177]



Thank you  I know the feeling lol I wanna collect them all! I have probably 5 colors of Ava bag 



Suz82 said:


> Cute pic x



Thank you!



Sandra.AT said:


> is this the small or medium size ? the colour looks lovely.. i love the ava satchel



Thank you hun! It's the medium size, I prefer the medium over the small size though!




CoachGirl12 said:


> I love everything about this pic! Pretty!



Thank youuuuu!! 



halobear said:


> Nice! Awesome shoes too.



Thank you  Oh I love those shoes


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up this cute hamilton messenger from the outlet about a week ago... my hubby's anniversary present to me




So cute! This will go with a lot.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up this cute hamilton messenger from the outlet about a week ago... my hubby's anniversary present to me



Lovely gift! looks great on you!



Sandra.AT said:


> Going to work finally with my selma chevron .. All in black - fits to the current weather .. I can't believe that i will be on the beach in a couple of days as i'm not in "summer/spring mood" because the weather  wasn't so good for wearing just summer/spring clothes .. I think i will get a "climate shock "because there will be more than 30 degrees and we had just 10-19 degreea in the last few days
> View attachment 3354174
> View attachment 3354172



Nice and edgy! looks great! Yup, can relate on the weather.. we're barely about freezing and the windchill has dropped it even more.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with friends


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356289




Totally cute!!! Loving that Sloan!


----------



## DrAnnika

Large dark blue Jet set - my work bag!!


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356289



Everything looks great on you! Wish I was your size! Have fun!


----------



## Nan246

DrAnnika said:


> Large dark blue Jet set - my work bag!!



Love the color and so practical!


----------



## Nan246

Designervintage said:


> Today I'm wearing my Cynthia in tangerine I believe, love the pop of color [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355067
> 
> 
> In real life it is actually a little less bright, haha



Lovely color and outfit!


----------



## Designervintage

Nan246 said:


> Lovely color and outfit!




Thank you, so nice of you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

Nan246 said:


> Everything looks great on you! Wish I was your size! Have fun!







BeachBagGal said:


> Totally cute!!! Loving that Sloan!




Thank you it was fun [emoji2][emoji12][emoji1]


----------



## Nan246

At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!




Wow what a striking bag! Did she get lots of complements? [emoji169]


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Wow what a striking bag! Did she get lots of complements? [emoji169]



Yes she did. &#128556; Took a chance so bright but I saw this lady at the store walked right up to and bought it instantly! Tjmax. So I copied her &#128513;Saw a coral and iris one too on eBay. Hint hint! I actually like this. So much room for all my stuff!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!



LOVE this bright yellow!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this bright yellow!



Thanks BBG!


----------



## MKbaglover

Nan246 said:


> At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!



I love the colour, definitely an eye catcher!!!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Yes she did. [emoji51] Took a chance so bright but I saw this lady at the store walked right up to and bought it instantly! Tjmax. So I copied her [emoji16]Saw a coral and iris one too on eBay. Hint hint! I actually like this. So much room for all my stuff!!




Well it certainly paid off. That reminded me of when I saw a lady carrying coral jet set, it sang to my heart lol and plus I don't need any encouragement when it comes to wanting more coral bags! I'm day off tomorrow and if it's sunny my coral Sutton will be having an outing [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!




Beautiful pop color [emoji169]


----------



## Nan246

MKbaglover said:


> I love the colour, definitely an eye catcher!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful pop color [emoji169]


 


Thanks!!


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> Well it certainly paid off. That reminded me of when I saw a lady carrying coral jet set, it sang to my heart lol and plus I don't need any encouragement when it comes to wanting more coral bags! I'm day off tomorrow and if it's sunny my coral Sutton will be having an outing [emoji7]


 
Enjoy your day off!!


----------



## Hellohappylife

First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!


----------



## myluvofbags

My Casey in fuchsia


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia



So so pretty!!! Cute charm too!  I want one!


----------



## Nan246

Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!



Very pretty pink color and fancy studs!


----------



## Apelila

My Optic White Dressy Sutton&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## laurelenas

Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!




So pretty! Is this blossom?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!




So pretty & girly!



myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia




Loving that pop of color!



Apelila said:


> My Optic White Dressy Sutton[emoji173]&#65039;




So pretty & love the pic!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Enjoy your day off!!



Thankyou 



Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!



Gorgeous bag, welcome to the forum 



myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia




She's a pretty colour [emoji178]



Apelila said:


> My Optic White Dressy Sutton[emoji173]&#65039;




Lovely x


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia



What a pretty summer color! cute fobs as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My Optic White Dressy Sutton&#10084;&#65039;



Great picture!


----------



## Apelila

Thank you so much ladies&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Dressy sutton in blossom pink&#128152;


----------



## Nan246

Apelila said:


> Dressy sutton in blossom pink&#128152;



Love the look and bag! Jacket is a nice touch! Stylish!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Dressy sutton in blossom pink[emoji180]




How cute! [emoji173]&#65039; your whole outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Cindy in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this girl!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!





myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia





Apelila said:


> My Optic White Dressy Sutton&#10084;&#65039;





Apelila said:


> Dressy sutton in blossom pink&#128152;





BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this girl!
> View attachment 3358769



There is just so much beauty in these pics- you all have very beautiful colours and bags!!!


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this girl!
> View attachment 3358769


That grey color is so sophisticated and this is great for any season very versatile..love it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Nan246 said:


> Love the look and bag! Jacket is a nice touch! Stylish!


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! [emoji173]&#65039; your whole outfit!


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> Great picture!


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> My Casey in fuchsia




Love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this girl!
> View attachment 3358769




This is too cute!  I'm so upset that I missed out on this color!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Apelila said:


> Dressy sutton in blossom pink[emoji180]




Very pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> At work with Dillon in sunflower. First Dillon bag, lots of room and long strap!




Nice bag!  
How would you say the Dillon compares in size with the medium Sutton (if I remember correctly I think you have a medium Sutton)?


----------



## HeatherL

Apelila said:


> My Optic White Dressy Sutton[emoji173]&#65039;




Very classy!!


----------



## HeatherL

Hellohappylife said:


> First post but loving my Studded Selma lately!




Welcome!!  Very nice first post!


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this girl!
> View attachment 3358769


Love this gray over all the others! Not too dark or too light.


----------



## sisterpasha

New to the forums.  Here is what I have been carrying this week, my new Hamilton!


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks you guys,  I just love fuchsia!



Nan246 said:


> So so pretty!!! Cute charm too!  I want one!






BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty & girly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty & love the pic!





Suz82 said:


> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a pretty colour [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely x





HesitantShopper said:


> What a pretty summer color! cute fobs as well.


----------



## HeatherL

Large Sky Riley!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3358953
> 
> 
> Large Sky Riley!!!



Love this!!! I can't believe they're discontinuing it.....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!! I can't believe they're discontinuing it.....




Thanks!  So far all my favs have been discontinued [emoji22].  Large Selma, Sutton, Bedford belted satchel & now the Riley...  
I guess I can look at it as good for my wallet - trying to find a positive in this situation.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  So far all my favs have been discontinued [emoji22].  Large Selma, Sutton, Bedford belted satchel & now the Riley...
> I guess I can look at it as good for my wallet - trying to find a positive in this situation.




I know!!!!!!! If they discontinue the jet set then I'm out! Those are all my faves too!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  So far all my favs have been discontinued [emoji22].  Large Selma, Sutton, Bedford belted satchel & now the Riley...
> I guess I can look at it as good for my wallet - trying to find a positive in this situation.



Yes, my wallet is definitely happy. There is not a single MK that I want right now....



Bootlover07 said:


> I know!!!!!!! If they discontinue the jet set then I'm out! Those are all my faves too!



Agreed. This is probably their most popular style irl.....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, my wallet is definitely happy. There is not a single MK that I want right now....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is probably their most popular style irl.....




Actually I'm eyeing the Coach Rogue and noticed you have one.  Would you say it's the weight of a large Selma, or heavier?


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> I know!!!!!!! If they discontinue the jet set then I'm out! Those are all my faves too!




It's crazy to discontinue these styles.  I'm curious to see what new "classics" will be coming out.
I love the Jet Set as well and that is also a classic, I hope it doesn't go up on the chopping block either.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Yes! I love the Blossom color,because on sunny days it's a nice Blush pink color then on overcast it's like a pinky nude


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Actually I'm eyeing the Coach Rogue and noticed you have one.  Would you say it's the weight of a large Selma, or heavier?



It's a little heavier. The weight doesn't bother me at all. It is more noticeable when using the short handles but I don't notice it at all using the shoulder straps. The quality is just so nice. I still sniff the leather all the time.

The new batch of Rogues are not as heavy. They have made some changes.  It's been mentioned that there is a noticeable difference in weight....


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> It's a little heavier. The weight doesn't bother me at all. It is more noticeable when using the short handles but I don't notice it at all using the shoulder straps. The quality is just so nice. I still sniff the leather all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The new batch of Rogues are not as heavy. They have made some changes.  It's been mentioned that there is a noticeable difference in weight....




Excellent!  I was planning on using it as a should bag so that's good news! Thanks for the info.  Mineral is just gorgeous!  I'm going to try and not get a new bag until around my bday (Dec), really hoping I can wait that long and hoping the Rogue is available then.

Sorry everyone for taking this off topic.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, my wallet is definitely happy. There is not a single MK that I want right now....
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is probably their most popular style irl.....







HeatherL said:


> It's crazy to discontinue these styles.  I'm curious to see what new "classics" will be coming out.
> I love the Jet Set as well and that is also a classic, I hope it doesn't go up on the chopping block either.




It seems like all the classics are on the chopping block! [emoji17]

Keishapie it's so funny you say it's most popular (the jet set) in real life! I see the Selma and sutton more often on the forum but the jet set is definitely more prevalent in real life [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> There is just so much beauty in these pics- you all have very beautiful colours and bags!!!



Thx girl! 




Apelila said:


> That grey color is so sophisticated and this is great for any season very versatile..love it&#10084;&#65039;



Thx! This is one of my fav grays!



HeatherL said:


> This is too cute!  I'm so upset that I missed out on this color!!!



I'm glad I jumped on it. I'm sooo loving this color! Maybe one will come around for you. 



myluvofbags said:


> Love this gray over all the others! Not too dark or too light.




Yes, this is my new fav! It is hard to capture in photos. The first pic I posted it looked almost white. It looks a little darker in this picture. I would describe it as a silvery gray. so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forums.  Here is what I have been carrying this week, my new Hamilton!



Pretty girl and welcome to tpf! We have lots of fun here sharing all our goodies. Feel free to post lots of pix - we love them!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3358953
> 
> 
> Large Sky Riley!!!



Ooo what a pretty blue!  Love blue bags!


----------



## Suz82

If there's even a flash of sunlight this baby is out [emoji23] shown with flash here so looks more neon than she actually is


----------



## myluvofbags

Suz82 said:


> If there's even a flash of sunlight this baby is out [emoji23] shown with flash here so looks more neon than she actually is
> View attachment 3359461


Ooh, such a pretty color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> If there's even a flash of sunlight this baby is out [emoji23] shown with flash here so looks more neon than she actually is
> View attachment 3359461



There's Ms. Coral! Pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> If there's even a flash of sunlight this baby is out [emoji23] shown with flash here so looks more neon than she actually is
> View attachment 3359461




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo what a pretty blue!  Love blue bags!




Thank you [emoji3]!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> If there's even a flash of sunlight this baby is out [emoji23] shown with flash here so looks more neon than she actually is
> View attachment 3359461



very pretty! perfect for spring!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sisterpasha said:


> New to the forums.  Here is what I have been carrying this week, my new Hamilton!



Welcome! fab color! 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3358953
> 
> 
> Large Sky Riley!!!



Love sky Riley!


----------



## Suz82

myluvofbags said:


> Ooh, such a pretty color.







BeachBagGal said:


> There's Ms. Coral! Pretty!







HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!!!!







HesitantShopper said:


> very pretty! perfect for spring!




Thanks ladies, if the suns out, my girl is out haha I expect to get a lot of use from her this summer [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## halobear

Large Taryn


----------



## Nan246

halobear said:


> Large Taryn
> View attachment 3360016



Nice soft leather and top zip very classy and stylish!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3358953
> 
> 
> Large Sky Riley!!!



Very pretty color and charm goes well with it. It's a fun and elegant looking bag,


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Nice bag!
> How would you say the Dillon compares in size with the medium Sutton (if I remember correctly I think you have a medium Sutton)?



They are both almost the same size. The difference is that Dillion only has one opening. More storage with Suttons. Leather is stiffer in Dillion's, bag more boxy. Dillion has a pocket in the back. I like them both. Prefer the suttonTook a break from Suttons. I have 6. Lol!


----------



## Nan246

Top view


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Very pretty color and charm goes well with it. It's a fun and elegant looking bag,




Thanks!!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> They are both almost the same size. The difference is that Dillion only has one opening. More storage with Suttons. Leather is stiffer in Dillion's, bag more boxy. Dillion has a pocket in the back. I like them both. Prefer the suttonTook a break from Suttons. I have 6. Lol!




Love the pear!!!  6 Sutton's.....  I'm jealous!!!
That yellow really is a show stopper as well!

Thanks so much for this!  The Sutton is my favorite at the moment but it's the smallest I can go.  I was worried that the Dillion might not be big enough but I've been eyeing the Dove Dillion & it's just so classy looking!


----------



## Nan246

Oh that dove Dillion is very nice! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;If I don't have pg I would get that! You can fit a lot of things in it. Here is what's in my  bag. Sorry couldn't find that thread. Btw lots of great deals on new Suttons on eBay! Got the pear for $140! Ok I need to stop buying. &#128516;


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Oh that dove Dillion is very nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]If I don't have pg I would get that! You can fit a lot of things in it. Here is what's in my  bag. Sorry couldn't find that thread. Btw lots of great deals on new Suttons on eBay! Got the pear for $140! Ok I need to stop buying. [emoji1]




Thanks so much!  Ideally I would have loved a Sutton in Dove or Lilac (or both) but instead they have been discontinued [emoji22].

This size just might work.  If I happen to see one in T.J. Maxx again, I might have to give it a shot.

I love all the colors of your SLG's, what a happy bag with happy insides too [emoji3] & I have the same RM sunnies pouch (good taste - LOL)!

Excellent deal on the Pear!!!!!


----------



## Apelila

HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039; I saw your post very pretty bag I love it&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

My Blue Dressy Sutton&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Thanks so much!  Ideally I would have loved a Sutton in Dove or Lilac (or both) but instead they have been discontinued [emoji22].
> 
> This size just might work.  If I happen to see one in T.J. Maxx again, I might have to give it a shot.
> 
> I love all the colors of your SLG's, what a happy bag with happy insides too [emoji3] & I have the same RM sunnies pouch (good taste - LOL)!
> 
> Excellent deal on the Pear!!!!!



Thanks Heather! I learned to care for my bags. It was a mess before. RM is my fav! good luck on your search.  Please post pictures,  love to see it!


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> They are both almost the same size. The difference is that Dillion only has one opening. More storage with Suttons. Leather is stiffer in Dillion's, bag more boxy. Dillion has a pocket in the back. I like them both. Prefer the suttonTook a break from Suttons. I have 6. Lol!







Nan246 said:


> Top view







Nan246 said:


> Oh that dove Dillion is very nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]If I don't have pg I would get that! You can fit a lot of things in it. Here is what's in my  bag. Sorry couldn't find that thread. Btw lots of great deals on new Suttons on eBay! Got the pear for $140! Ok I need to stop buying. [emoji1]




Love your pear Sutton what a deal! I couldn't stop buying too for that price. 
Your sunflower Dillon is so lovely though [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Apelila said:


> My Blue Dressy Sutton[emoji170][emoji170]




Love [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## cny1941

halobear said:


> Large Taryn
> View attachment 3360016




Stunning [emoji173]&#65039; look so classy.


----------



## Nan246

Thank you CNY! Love a great deal!


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> Nice soft leather and top zip very classy and stylish!







cny1941 said:


> Stunning [emoji173]&#65039; look so classy.




Thanks. I think the gold studs at the corners give it a little bit of edge. I'm stalking the medium size for when it goes on sale&#128579;


----------



## Apelila

cny1941 said:


> Love [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Dressy Sutton&#128153;


----------



## Suz82

Apelila said:


> Dressy Sutton[emoji170]




Cute colour is it Aqua?


----------



## balletdune

Large Cindy in Lilac &#128159;


----------



## HeatherL

Apelila said:


> Dressy Sutton[emoji170]




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Suz82

balletdune said:


> Large Cindy in Lilac [emoji738]




Ah I really love lilac [emoji171]


----------



## andral5

balletdune said:


> Large Cindy in Lilac &#128159;



So sophisticate!


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> My Blue Dressy Sutton&#128153;&#128153;



Oh my, these all blue! Heavenly!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Oh my, these all blue! Heavenly!


Thank you loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Suz82 said:


> Cute colour is it Aqua?


Not so sure on the exact color hun sorry&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

The blossom pink..I love it&#127872;&#128151;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> The blossom pink..I love it&#127872;&#128151;



What's not to love?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> The blossom pink..I love it&#127872;&#128151;



A very pretty combination~


----------



## HesitantShopper

balletdune said:


> Large Cindy in Lilac &#128159;



Gorgeous color~


----------



## Stephg

Pedicure and outlet shopping with fuschia Selma today


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Pedicure and outlet shopping with fuschia Selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362398



Love this color Steph! Have fun!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Pedicure and outlet shopping with fuschia Selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362398



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> Pedicure and outlet shopping with fuschia Selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362398



Such a gorgeous color.  I really should have picked up this one when I had the chance last year.  Fuschia makes me so happy!


----------



## HeatherL

Apelila said:


> The blossom pink..I love it[emoji166][emoji175]




Very pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Pedicure and outlet shopping with fuschia Selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362398




Love This!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet Dive: MK outlet bag, 2013. Trader Joe's this morning.


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying my Michael Kors Greenwich bucket bag in coral. It was my Mother's Day gift


----------



## andral5

Glttglam said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Greenwich bucket bag in coral. It was my Mother's Day gift



This is stunning! I especially love the shw! Nice gift!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> What's not to love?


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> A very pretty combination~


Thanks lovely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet Dive: MK outlet bag, 2013. Trader Joe's this morning.




Looks so soft & squishy!  Pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

Glttglam said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Greenwich bucket bag in coral. It was my Mother's Day gift




Love this color & this style!


----------



## RuedeNesle

HeatherL said:


> Looks so soft & squishy!  Pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> Love this color Steph! Have fun!







keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!







ubo22 said:


> Such a gorgeous color.  I really should have picked up this one when I had the chance last year.  Fuschia makes me so happy!







HeatherL said:


> Love This!




Thanks all! Was a great day. Found some goodies [emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been quite a while since I posted on this forum, but I wanted to share my Watermelon Greenwich on the morning commute. She just looked pretty.


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been quite a while since I posted on this forum, but I wanted to share my Watermelon Greenwich on the morning commute. She just looked pretty.
> View attachment 3363259



HEY! Welcome back!!!  Where you been hiding? lol  Such a pretty color for Mon morning commute!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been quite a while since I posted on this forum, but I wanted to share my Watermelon Greenwich on the morning commute. She just looked pretty.
> View attachment 3363259




Pretty! Twins on matching watermelon fob. I love mine


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> HEY! Welcome back!!!  Where you been hiding? lol  Such a pretty color for Mon morning commute!




Thanks!!  It's been crazy busy lately, so my posting hasn't been as much, but I've been peeking in from time to time drooling over all the gorgeous bags.  I'm going to try to post more often.  I carry MK just about as much as I do the other bags in my collection. 



paula3boys said:


> Pretty! Twins on matching watermelon fob. I love mine


 
Thanks!  Isn't the fob so pretty?  I love mine too.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Black and pink
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 my favorite colours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ava medium


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  It's been crazy busy lately, so my posting hasn't been as much, but I've been peeking in from time to time drooling over all the gorgeous bags.  I'm going to try to post more often.  I carry MK just about as much as I do the other bags in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Isn't the fob so pretty?  I love mine too.



Looking forward to seeing more of your posts!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Black and pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363405
> View attachment 3363406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite colours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ava medium



So cute!!! Love this pop of pink with your all black outfit!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!!! Love this pop of pink with your all black outfit!




Thank you  now i can wear dark clothes together with coloured bags and it doesn't look too dark


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sandra.AT said:


> Black and pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363405
> View attachment 3363406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite colours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ava medium




Pretty! The pink is the perfect pop of color against your outfit.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> Black and pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363405
> View attachment 3363406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite colours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ava medium



Perfect pop of color.....


----------



## Christa72720

Carrying my Raspberry Jet Set tote. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3363827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Raspberry Jet Set tote. [emoji173]&#65039;



Pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been quite a while since I posted on this forum, but I wanted to share my Watermelon Greenwich on the morning commute. She just looked pretty.
> View attachment 3363259



Very pretty! a wonderful color for this time of year.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> Black and pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363405
> View attachment 3363406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite colours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ava medium



SHarp outfit! love Ava!


----------



## Sandra.AT

HesitantShopper said:


> SHarp outfit! love Ava!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! The pink is the perfect pop of color against your outfit.




Thank you [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3363827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Raspberry Jet Set tote. [emoji173]&#65039;




Love the Raspberry! I have two bags in this color.


----------



## Christa72720

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color!




Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the Raspberry! I have two bags in this color.




It is a beautiful color!


----------



## Apelila

Oldie but still a goodie Hamilton Satchel East West&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lluuccka

My sky beaty and new watch


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Oldie but still a goodie Hamilton Satchel East West&#10084;&#65039;





lluuccka said:


> My sky beaty and new watch




Ladies - you both have great combos!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Apelila said:


> Oldie but still a goodie Hamilton Satchel East West&#10084;&#65039;


Classy and classic, love it. 



lluuccka said:


> My sky beaty and new watch



Very pretty!


----------



## Sonia CC

My new Micheal kors Cynthia ...so in love


----------



## Suz82

Apelila said:


> Oldie but still a goodie Hamilton Satchel East West[emoji173]&#65039;



Luggage bags go with so much don't they 



lluuccka said:


> My sky beaty and new watch




Love this combo, such a fresh colour


----------



## Stephg

In my medium Grayson and ecru wallet


----------



## kquyenie

Large selma in the colour Luggage. Soo sturdy and holds up extremely well on rainy days, when im too scared to carry my other lux leather bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sky Blue Jet Set Zip Top Tote with Navy Mono wallet. I just got her yesterday, but I had to load her up for today. Love this color.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sky Blue Jet Set Zip Top Tote with Navy Mono wallet. I just got her yesterday, but I had to load her up for today. Love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3365067




Beautiful color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful color!




It really is! I love anything in blue.


----------



## lluuccka

Christa72720 said:


> View attachment 3363827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Raspberry Jet Set tote. [emoji173]&#65039;


OMG! I was watching this bag on Ebay and someone bought it before me  it was buy it now and I hesitated ... IT's really beatufil bag.


----------



## lluuccka

BeachBagGal said:


> Ladies - you both have great combos!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Classy and classic, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!





Suz82 said:


> Luggage bags go with so much don't they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo, such a fresh colour




Thank you ladies. And sorry for my mistake, but I cannot fix it and I don't know why - in the past I could always edit my post 
Anyway, here is my whole outfit


----------



## Christa72720

lluuccka said:


> OMG! I was watching this bag on Ebay and someone bought it before me  it was buy it now and I hesitated ... IT's really beatufil bag.




Try Bonanza. That is where I bought it just a few days ago and I think she might have one more. [emoji4]


----------



## lluuccka

Christa72720 said:


> Try Bonanza. That is where I bought it just a few days ago and I think she might have one more. [emoji4]


Thanks for your advice, but I'm not from US .. I'm from some small for most of you unknown country in Europe, where it's quite hard to get any MK


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sky Blue Jet Set Zip Top Tote with Navy Mono wallet. I just got her yesterday, but I had to load her up for today. Love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3365067




Beautiful!


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Ladies - you both have great combos!


Thanks loves&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Classy and classic, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!


Thanks sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Suz82 said:


> Luggage bags go with so much don't they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo, such a fresh colour


Yes I agree and thank you for your sweet comments&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sonia CC said:


> My new Micheal kors Cynthia ...so in love



very pretty color!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sky Blue Jet Set Zip Top Tote with Navy Mono wallet. I just got her yesterday, but I had to load her up for today. Love this color.
> 
> View attachment 3365067



This combo looks really cute together....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I seem to be all about the jet set zip top tote this week, lol. 

Today the aqua zip top is joining me on the morning commute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> This combo looks really cute together....




Thanks! The Sky color is really pretty IRL.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be all about the jet set zip top tote this week, lol.
> 
> Today the aqua zip top is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3366689
> 
> View attachment 3366690




Love this color!


----------



## Bootlover07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be all about the jet set zip top tote this week, lol.
> 
> Today the aqua zip top is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3366689
> 
> View attachment 3366690




Such a gorgeous color!!! I tend to carry my sapphire one more this time of year too! It's so comfy and convenient and the color screams summer!


----------



## HeatherL

I finally got Dove!
I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
Now I am banned!!!


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be all about the jet set zip top tote this week, lol.
> 
> Today the aqua zip top is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3366689
> 
> View attachment 3366690




Love this style and love this color!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!







Bootlover07 said:


> Such a gorgeous color!!! I tend to carry my sapphire one more this time of year too! It's so comfy and convenient and the color screams summer!







HeatherL said:


> Love this style and love this color!!!




Thanks everyone! This style really is so easy to carry, I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!




Ooo love this bag and especially in Dove!!! How are you liking it?


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!



So lovely, chic, fun with the tassels and cute charm!! I have too many pg so no more greys for me. Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love this bag and especially in Dove!!! How are you liking it?




Thanks!  I just got it yesterday (bought sight unseen/scary), but this one worked out.  The leather is nice and soft and the bag itself is very comfortable.  It's big, but I don't find it overwhelming.  I'm hoping it's going to soften up more with use and get more slouchy.
I moved right in so this one is a winner!
I had to have Dove, it's just the perfect color IMO!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> So lovely, chic, fun with the tassels and cute charm!! I have too many pg so no more greys for me. Enjoy!




Thanks, I'm really liking this one.  Scratched my itch for Dove and a hobo! Grey & purple are my favorite colors, I just had to have Dove.  Now I have PG, Steel Grey & Dove.  I also have Grape & Iris too (1 of each).
I hope to be done buying bags for a long while!


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## andral5

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!



Omg! This is tdf!! I bet the leather is soft too. Enjoy her!!


----------



## HeatherL

andral5 said:


> Omg! This is tdf!! I bet the leather is soft too. Enjoy her!!




Thank you!  This is a Very soft and comfortable bag! So glad I got this before it's completely gone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I agree. I love Dove too! This bag kind of reminds me of the Essex with the deep zip pockets on the front. Super functional too.


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!




Gorgeous hobo and color! I just got the jet set tote in Dove and love it. I was just looking at hobos too...I was thinking the Julia in acorn but I need to sell a couple of bag first!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!




Love hobos and dove!!! The leather looks really nice. Congrats....[emoji3]


----------



## Stephg

Running errands in this humidity with Grayson [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Love hobos and dove!!! The leather looks really nice. Congrats....[emoji3]




Thanks!  I'm loving this bag!  Considering I already have a Jet Set tote, I'm kind of happy I missed out on the Dove one now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous hobo and color! I just got the jet set tote in Dove and love it. I was just looking at hobos too...I was thinking the Julia in acorn but I need to sell a couple of bag first!



I have to say Acorn is a nice neutral color. I got it in a soft leather bag and the color was really pretty (returned because the style didn't work for me).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Continuing with the Jet Set theme I seem to have going this week. 

Today is Brown Mono.


----------



## HeatherL

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous hobo and color! I just got the jet set tote in Dove and love it. I was just looking at hobos too...I was thinking the Julia in acorn but I need to sell a couple of bag first!




Thanks!  I was about to order the jet set in Dove when Macy's had an awesome sale but it sold out when I hit buy.  I hate when that happens but I don't feel so bad anymore now that I have this!  The jet set in Dove is gorgeous, congrats!

I'm loving hobos at the moment & the Julia is beautiful! Good luck deciding.

I wish selling bags wasn't such a project as I have at least one on the chopping block.


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Continuing with the Jet Set theme I seem to have going this week.
> 
> Today is Brown Mono.
> View attachment 3367510
> 
> View attachment 3367511
> 
> View attachment 3367512




Seeing all these jet sets is making me want to pull mine out!!  I just got a new bag I want to enjoy!  Life is hard - lol

Such a wonderful & easy bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Glttglam

Trader Joe's with my Jet Set Travel Large Messenger Bag and Michael Kors sunglasses


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glttglam said:


> Trader Joe's with my Jet Set Travel Large Messenger Bag and Michael Kors sunglasses




Love!  I really like the brown mono.


----------



## Glttglam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  I really like the brown mono.


Thank you


----------



## kblakes

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!


Oooh I love the style/shape of her.


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3367014
> 
> View attachment 3367015
> 
> View attachment 3367016
> 
> 
> I finally got Dove!
> I don't think this is/was a popular style as I don't think I've seen the Corrine on the forum (or IRL).  My collection consists of 99% satchels and I was craving a hobo!
> Now I am banned!!!




Love this! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Push lock logo satchel 
(The push part came off,  but the rest of the bag is in great condition,  so I still carry it. [emoji6] )


----------



## HeatherL

kblakes said:


> Oooh I love the style/shape of her.







laurelenas said:


> Love this! Enjoy!




Thank you!  I'm loving this bag!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with Hamilton Traveler in Luggage


----------



## Nan246

carterazo said:


> Push lock logo satchel
> (The push part came off,  but the rest of the bag is in great condition,  so I still carry it. [emoji6] )
> View attachment 3368778



A sweetie pie!


----------



## Nan246

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with Hamilton Traveler in Luggage
> View attachment 3369086
> 
> View attachment 3369087



Love this just the right size!


----------



## carterazo

Nan246 said:


> A sweetie pie!


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> Push lock logo satchel
> (The push part came off,  but the rest of the bag is in great condition,  so I still carry it. [emoji6] )
> View attachment 3368778




Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nan246 said:


> Love this just the right size!




It really is! And so easy to carry.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with Hamilton Traveler in Luggage
> View attachment 3369086
> 
> View attachment 3369087



Absolutely love it!!! He needs to bring this style back. It's the perfect size....


----------



## BleuSaphir

Could the article findings can also be suggesting that customer can be fickle with what they want. People love to part of what in trend, what popular, what famous sporting what.

Opps...wrong thread.


----------



## Rosielukas

There is no showrooms in india ? , from when i can buy MK bags?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely love it!!! He needs to bring this style back. It's the perfect size....




I agree. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.


----------



## Stephg

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 3370573
> 
> View attachment 3370574




Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 3370573
> 
> View attachment 3370574



Love the color and grommets! The right amount of edge. 




MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.



So pretty and perfect bag that goes with a lot!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Grommet Selma in Pearl Gray aka Sophisticated Biker Chick.
> View attachment 3370573
> 
> View attachment 3370574



What fun choices! the poof is a cute addition.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.



Love Riley!


----------



## Sandra.AT

My ava Medium raspberry at the pool in punta cana


----------



## myluvofbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.


Simply a classic beauty


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> My ava Medium raspberry at the pool in punta cana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371003




How cute! Loving that pop of pink!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> My ava Medium raspberry at the pool in punta cana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371003



Super cute! great pop of color.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! Loving that pop of pink!




Thank you  i love this colour


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you  i love this colour




Thank you me too haha


----------



## Sandra.AT

with my sloan large


----------



## Glttglam

Very nice! I have been wanting one of those for a long time


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stephg said:


> Love!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Love the color and grommets! The right amount of edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and perfect bag that goes with a lot!







HesitantShopper said:


> What fun choices! the poof is a cute addition.




Thanks y'all!  I do love my Selmas.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love Riley!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3371819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my sloan large




Looks great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sandra.AT said:


> My ava Medium raspberry at the pool in punta cana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371003




Great pop of color!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I carried my black Riley.    Not sure about today yet.



Love it!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3371819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my sloan large




So pretty! Love your blue dress too [emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion on the morning commute. TGIF y'all!


----------



## Glttglam

Wedding with my Cynthia in lilac


----------



## Glttglam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion on the morning commute. TGIF y'all!
> View attachment 3372153
> 
> View attachment 3372154



I love the colorblock


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Wedding with my Cynthia in lilac



Pretty! That will look nice for a wedding.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Feeling a little Electric Blue today.


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! That will look nice for a wedding.



Thank you


----------



## Nan246

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373195
> 
> View attachment 3373197



Very lovely! Ok I really am curious what's in your bag since you switch bag so often! You are having so much fun with these bags!


----------



## Nan246

Glttglam said:


> Wedding with my Cynthia in lilac



Very nice color! What color is your outfit? Have fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373195
> 
> View attachment 3373197



Dang I LOVE EB so much!!!! One of the best blues!


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Very nice color! What color is your outfit? Have fun!



Thank you, my outfit will be black.


----------



## Sandra.AT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great pop of color!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks great on you!




Thank you i will miss punta cana .. Those bags were perfect for my trip


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373195
> 
> View attachment 3373197



Love this style done in EB!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Wedding with my Cynthia in lilac



Great choice! love the lilac color.


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Great choice! love the lilac color.



Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glttglam said:


> I love the colorblock




Me too!  And I love this color combo a lot.


----------



## Purselover86

Summer ready[emoji267]


----------



## Purselover86

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3371819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my sloan large



Love! Is the leather delicate or hold up pretty well?


----------



## boscobaby

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little Electric Blue today.
> View attachment 3373195
> 
> View attachment 3373197


Gorgeous bag .. gear summer colour

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sandra.AT

Purselover86 said:


> Love! Is the leather delicate or hold up pretty well?




It is not soo delicate .. I don't baby it at all .. I put in on the floor or take it overstuff it a bit.. I just got a tiny scratch on the leather after i went to a bar with it .. I couldn't remember how this happened maybe i hit the wall with it i don't know but beside of this is looks great.. I even had it in my suitcase and it still looks good .. You just need so put it between your clothes in  so that the leather doesn't get wrinkles..


----------



## boscobaby

My grapefruit jet set top zip tote






Sent from my Che2-L11 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## boscobaby

Oh ..typo error.. is great not gear

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

boscobaby said:


> My grapefruit jet set top zip tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Che2-L11 using PurseForum mobile app




Perfect summer color


----------



## Ness7386

My large Sloan came to work with me today!


----------



## Maracucha

Matching my MK purse & flats!!


----------



## Maracucha

boscobaby said:


> My grapefruit jet set top zip tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Che2-L11 using PurseForum mobile app




Love that color!!!


----------



## Purselover86

Sandra.AT said:


> It is not soo delicate .. I don't baby it at all .. I put in on the floor or take it overstuff it a bit.. I just got a tiny scratch on the leather after i went to a bar with it .. I couldn't remember how this happened maybe i hit the wall with it i don't know but beside of this is looks great.. I even had it in my suitcase and it still looks good .. You just need so put it between your clothes in  so that the leather doesn't get wrinkles..




Thanks! It's very pretty I have a mini fulton in the lamb leather and I noticed some new marks   so that is why I was asking!  I always look at the Sloan on their website! Looks great!


----------



## Sandra.AT

my ava and i are missing punta cana.. The beach and the beautiful sea


----------



## MKbaglover

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3375226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ava and i are missing punta cana.. The beach and the beautiful sea



I would be missing it too!  Lovely picture!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3375226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ava and i are missing punta cana.. The beach and the beautiful sea




How pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nan246 said:


> Very lovely! Ok I really am curious what's in your bag since you switch bag so often! You are having so much fun with these bags!




I am so sorry, I am just now seeing your post. I don't carry a whole lot in my bags. A larger wallet that holds my checkbook, a wristlet or a small zip around wallet that holds my cards and money and a few other assorted items that go into the pockets and other parts of the purse.

When I change bags I check the bag I'm leaving to make sure I don't have anything still inside then I stuff it, put it in its dust bag and put it away in the closet. Then I move everything into the new bag for that day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Dang I LOVE EB so much!!!! One of the best blues!



I agree! That's one thing I love about MK bags. The colors are gorgeous.



HesitantShopper said:


> Love this style done in EB!



Me too! This bag style really shows off the vibrant MK colors.



boscobaby said:


> Gorgeous bag .. gear summer colour
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




I agree! It really is a great color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

boscobaby said:


> My grapefruit jet set top zip tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Che2-L11 using PurseForum mobile app




That is such a pretty color! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuchsia Selma getting the love today.


----------



## Stephg

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuchsia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 3375336
> 
> View attachment 3375337




I have the same bag, she's so pretty


----------



## Glttglam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuchsia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 3375336
> 
> View attachment 3375337



I love that color.


----------



## Glttglam

Felt like using my raspberry Sutton after seeing one the other day


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuchsia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 3375336
> 
> View attachment 3375337




Love this bag, color and all!  I may be biased as I have the same bag!


----------



## Nan246

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am so sorry, I am just now seeing your post. I don't carry a whole lot in my bags. A larger wallet that holds my checkbook, a wristlet or a small zip around wallet that holds my cards and money and a few other assorted items that go into the pockets and other parts of the purse.
> 
> When I change bags I check the bag I'm leaving to make sure I don't have anything still inside then I stuff it, put it in its dust bag and put it away in the closet. Then I move everything into the new bag for that day.



Thanks for the reply. Thats so awesome that your bags get lots of love from you. Most of my bags have been sleeping too long. Im going to try to take them out. Enjoy your bags&#9786;&#128147;


----------



## ralewi

Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.


----------



## andral5

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.



Because it's just so lovely!


----------



## ralewi

andral5 said:


> Because it's just so lovely!


Thanks


----------



## Stephg

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.




Love! Still trying to get my hands on one!


----------



## ralewi

andral5 said:


> Because it's just so lovely!





Stephg said:


> Love! Still trying to get my hands on one!


Thanks.  I hope you find one.


----------



## Suz82

using my mini Selma in coral today [emoji7]


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3377109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my mini Selma in coral today [emoji7]



Beautiful- I love my mini Selma, it is such a cute bag-especially in bright colours like coral!


----------



## myluvofbags

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3377109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my mini Selma in coral today [emoji7]


Adorable, love the color for summer


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful- I love my mini Selma, it is such a cute bag-especially in bright colours like coral!




I always imagine that it's smaller than it is (I'm the same with my medium Selma messengers) it fit everything I needed in it and was so comfy to carry too


----------



## Glttglam

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.



So beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3377109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my mini Selma in coral today [emoji7]



Very pretty! I love coral


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3377109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my mini Selma in coral today [emoji7]



 this color! So cute!


----------



## Suz82

Glttglam said:


> Very pretty! I love coral







BeachBagGal said:


> this color! So cute!




Thankyou both  xx


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.


----------



## andral5

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.
> View attachment 3377994
> 
> View attachment 3377995



Classy. And how well it goes with the fur charm!


----------



## Suz82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.
> View attachment 3377994
> 
> View attachment 3377995




Lovely bag [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## ralewi

Glttglam said:


> So beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware


Sounds amazing, would love to see a pic


----------



## Hollywood H

myluvofbags said:


> Sounds amazing, would love to see a pic



I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware



Welcome back! Haven't seen you on the forum in a while! Missed you on tpf


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

andral5 said:


> Classy. And how well it goes with the fur charm!



Thanks! I really like how this fur Pom Pom works with my Selmas. 



Suz82 said:


> Lovely bag [emoji7][emoji170]




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware




That sounds so pretty. I'd love to see a picture as well.


----------



## Hollywood H

Nan246 said:


> Welcome back! Haven't seen you on the forum in a while! Missed you on tpf



I stayed away from the forum because i didn't wanna be seduced to buy more bags.
It didn't work very well, so i'm back.


----------



## Hollywood H

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That sounds so pretty. I'd love to see a picture as well.




There it is:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> There it is:



So pretty and I love the background!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hollywood H said:


> There it is:




Ohhhh, she's pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion:


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> There it is:




This is stunning & very tempting!  I'm loving this hardware!
I must stay away!
Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the workweek with Navy Selma.
> View attachment 3377994
> 
> View attachment 3377995




Love everything in the pic!  So pretty & the Pom fits so well!


----------



## Bagmagnate15

I don't have a picture but the white selma wallet with the embriodery is a favorite recently


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> Love everything in the pic!  So pretty & the Pom fits so well!




Thanks! I love using the Pom.


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> I stayed away from the forum because i didn't wanna be seduced to buy more bags.
> It didn't work very well, so i'm back.



LOL I know tpf is an enabler.  I've been good not buying MK bags. But I love the the friendships here and looking at beautiful bags.  I always enjoy your pictures.  You have cute bags, charms, and style!


----------



## ifeelpretty

Blossom Hamilton Traveler. I'm starting to use her more and she seems to be able to take a little abuse.


----------



## Nan246

so pretty so glad you are giving her some love!! I love blossom in any style.


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> There it is:



Love, love, love


----------



## myluvofbags

Black Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware


----------



## BeachBagGal

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3378979
> 
> Blossom Hamilton Traveler. I'm starting to use her more and she seems to be able to take a little abuse.




So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Black Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware




So nice! I don't remember this one. Did you just get?


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> Black Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware



oh wow, interesting new style. How are you liking it?


----------



## djidjixx

today I'm carrying this beauty


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks ladies. It was something I picked up earlier this year from macys. It was hanging all by itself when I spotted it. It was a great price and looks way more luxe than what I paid. It is quite roomy too. 


BeachBagGal said:


> So nice! I don't remember this one. Did you just get?





Nan246 said:


> oh wow, interesting new style. How are you liking it?


----------



## Glttglam

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3378979
> 
> Blossom Hamilton Traveler. I'm starting to use her more and she seems to be able to take a little abuse.



Beautiful bag and I love the color! I hope to get a bag in this color one day.


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Black Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware



Ooooh! How pretty! Didn't know about this style. Love it! So versatile.


----------



## Nan246

djidjixx said:


> today I'm carrying this beauty



Very nice! Love the structure of the bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

djidjixx said:


> today I'm carrying this beauty


Love bags that have the ability to be worn either on the shoulder or carried with handles!


----------



## Hollywood H

Nan246 said:


> LOL I know tpf is an enabler.  I've been good not buying MK bags. But I love the the friendships here and looking at beautiful bags.  I always enjoy your pictures.  You have cute bags, charms, and style!



Thank you.


----------



## djidjixx

Hermezzy said:


> Love bags that have the ability to be worn either on the shoulder or carried with handles!


definitely!! so much more functional for my lifestyle. I own a couple of bags without a shoulderstrap, and I always gravitate more towards the ones with a shoulderstrap


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in blossom, and moved in to it straight away. So I'm wearing this beauty today&#128525;&#128525;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## MKB0925

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in blossom, and moved in to it straight away. So I'm wearing this beauty today[emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]




Gorgeous!! Love this color!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love this color!



Thank you&#128516;&#128516;!


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in blossom, and moved in to it straight away. So I'm wearing this beauty today&#128525;&#128525;&#128516;&#128516;



Gorgeous colour!

I'm still carring my medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware, accessorized with a with a fur pom pom and black saffiano glassses charm.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Gorgeous colour!
> 
> I'm still carring my medium Selma in Cement with Gunmetal Hardware, accessorized with a with a fur pom pom and black saffiano glassses charm.



Sounds stunning!! I saw the Selma in Cement today and it is truely an incredible color&#128522;!


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Sounds stunning!! I saw the Selma in Cement today and it is truely an incredible color&#128522;!



Cement in soft leather is gorgeous as well. I definitely need Cement in soft leather as well.
I have Pearl grey in saffiano and soft leather and the colour looks so different.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> Cement in soft leather is gorgeous as well. I definitely need Cement in soft leather as well.
> I have Pearl grey in saffiano and soft leather and the colour looks so different.



Can you post a comparison of pearl grey in saffiano and soft leather?


----------



## Sandra.AT

What I was wearing yesterday:  I finally could wear my MK sutton bag..I´m not wearing her so often altough I love the style because I don´t have so much stuff to carry with me and the sutton gets heavy but I just can´t sell her...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this GORGEOUS Jet Set Travel in blossom, and moved in to it straight away. So I'm wearing this beauty today&#128525;&#128525;&#128516;&#128516;



so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sandra.AT said:


> What I was wearing yesterday:  I finally could wear my MK sutton bag..I´m not wearing her so often altough I love the style because I don´t have so much stuff to carry with me and the sutton gets heavy but I just can´t sell her...



Looks great on you!


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Can you post a comparison of pearl grey in saffiano and soft leather?



There it is:


----------



## Hollywood H

I'm carrying my newest addition, the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> I'm carrying my newest addition, the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.
> View attachment 3381643



Gorgeous bag!!  Love the combination of suede & snake embossed leather.  What a great style!!


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't had time to figure out how to post pics with the new format yet but I carried my Sapphire Selma last night to dinner & am still in it today.  I fall in love with this color all over again every time I carry her!!


----------



## Hollywood H

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  Love the combination of suede & snake embossed leather.  What a great style!!


I really love this style. The bag also comes in black and in white leather (not suede). I already have 5 black MK bags and i'm not that into white bags. So i'm hoping for more vivians in other colours.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I haven't had time to figure out how to post pics with the new format yet but I carried my Sapphire Selma last night to dinner & am still in it today.  I fall in love with this color all over again every time I carry her!!


I'm sure it looks great!  Pictures are the best bit about the forum so I hope the process becomes easier.  I read that you can either attach or insert.  It sounds like insert is better as it appears in the post.  Also apparently we can drag and drop images- haven't tried that though as I am usually in my iPad or phone.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I'm sure it looks great!  Pictures are the best bit about the forum so I hope the process becomes easier.  I read that you can either attach or insert.  It sounds like insert is better as it appears in the post.  Also apparently we can drag and drop images- haven't tried that though as I am usually in my iPad or phone.



From what I understand so far, inserting the pictures puts them directly into your post & you don't have to click on a link.  I prefer to see the pictures as opposed to clicking a link.  I'm going to have sit down & fiddle with it to figure it all out when I have the time.  Today is a busy day for me.


----------



## Sandra.AT

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you [emoji38]


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> There it is:
> View attachment 3381639
> View attachment 3381641



Thank you! I like the shade in saffiano more personally


----------



## Stephg

Carrying my reversible jet set tote!


----------



## HeatherL

My bag since Tuesday!  I'll be changing tonight and think I've decided on what's next.


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Carrying my reversible jet set tote!
> 
> View attachment 3382006



Loves this(& have this too)!


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> I'm carrying my newest addition, the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.
> View attachment 3381643



This is beautiful!


----------



## HeatherL

Sandra.AT said:


> What I was wearing yesterday:  I finally could wear my MK sutton bag..I´m not wearing her so often altough I love the style because I don´t have so much stuff to carry with me and the sutton gets heavy but I just can´t sell her...



I can see why you can't sell!  This is a beauty!!


----------



## Glttglam

Beautiful, purple is my favorite color!


HeatherL said:


> My bag since Tuesday!  I'll be changing tonight and think I've decided on what's next.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> I'm carrying my newest addition, the medium Vivian Tote in Dark Dune. The dark dune is suede leather.
> View attachment 3381643


I like the contrast in texture and color, it's a beauty.


----------



## petitesugar

today's bag .. Ava satchel in pale gold  this one in xs size


----------



## HeatherL

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful, purple is my favorite color!



Thanks!  Purple & gray are my two favorite colors!


----------



## HeatherL

petitesugar said:


> View attachment 3382700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's bag .. Ava satchel in pale gold  this one in xs size



Pretty!


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> My bag since Tuesday!  I'll be changing tonight and think I've decided on what's next.


I love this colour!


----------



## Hollywood H

I'm carryinh my medium perforated Selma Messenger in black/nickel.


----------



## Suz82

Very cute H  making me want to dig my Selma messengers our for the weekend


----------



## HeatherL

MKbaglover said:


> I love this colour!



Thanks!


----------



## Uthra11

petitesugar said:


> View attachment 3382700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's bag .. Ava satchel in pale gold  this one in xs size



Beautiful bag.. Is this picture true to color? Or is it more bright gold in person?


----------



## Stephg

Groceries with dusty rose jet set! Picture doesn't do the colour justice, it's such a beauty!


----------



## Hollywood H

Stephg said:


> Groceries with dusty rose jet set! Picture doesn't do the colour justice, it's such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 3383853



Lovely colour and style of bag.


----------



## Suz82

This is lovely, I really want something in dusty rose, looks like an all season colour. Do you use it all year round?


----------



## CK22

I went shopping with my navy Selma (small? Not the mini but size up) and bought a mint Bedford jetset in the sale! 50% off in the Michael Kors store.
I haven't seen any of these around this year though. Is this last years?


----------



## Suz82

CK22 said:


> View attachment 3384204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went shopping with my navy Selma (small? Not the mini but size up) and bought a mint Bedford jetset in the sale! 50% off in the Michael Kors store.
> I haven't sent any of these around this year though. Is this last years?


The Celadon mint colour was new for Spring this year


----------



## CK22

Suz82 said:


> The Celadon mint colour was new for Spring this year


I can't believe that I have missed it until now! Obviously was just meant to be!


----------



## Bootlover07

CK22 said:


> View attachment 3384204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went shopping with my navy Selma (small? Not the mini but size up) and bought a mint Bedford jetset in the sale! 50% off in the Michael Kors store.
> I haven't sent any of these around this year though. Is this last years?



Love that color! Cute little bag!!


----------



## Designervintage

My Hammie Monogram [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Patchwork Selma Messenger in Pale Pink:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> View attachment 3384294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Patchwork Selma Messenger in Pale Pink:



Love this color combo on the bag! So pretty!


----------



## Stephg

Suz82 said:


> This is lovely, I really want something in dusty rose, looks like an all season colour. Do you use it all year round?



I will use it all year round. That's just me though. It's not too light and not too dark, I love it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Out with my boat for an overnight stay, and my gorgeous Jet Set in Fuschia with gold hardware is with me. I usually use this for boattrips as I love this bright summer color! This was my very first MK bag, and I love it a little big more than the other 11!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sorry for the bad quality, my phone hit the deck yesterday


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Out with my boat for an overnight stay, and my gorgeous Jet Set in Fuschia with gold hardware is with me. I usually use this for boattrips as I love this bright summer color! This was my very first MK bag, and I love it a little big more than the other 11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality, my phone hit the deck yesterday


Very nice and happy boating!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and happy boating!



Thanks! Bought a new and bigger boat with sleepingspace for 6, so very exited to take her out!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3384838
> 
> 
> Thanks! Bought a new and bigger boat with sleepingspace for 6, so very exited to take her out!



Sounds like tons of fun! [emoji926][emoji164] have a nice day [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3384838
> 
> 
> Thanks! Bought a new and bigger boat with sleepingspace for 6, so very exited to take her out!



Love it! Looks so nice! I love boating! [emoji570][emoji926]


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> View attachment 3384294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Patchwork Selma Messenger in Pale Pink:



Looove your little Selma!! Could you please post a close up of her?


----------



## cdtracing

This has been a Selma week for me.   I carried my Navy Selma Monday & Tues, switched into Sapphire on Wed & carried her through Sat.  Changed into the Black Grommet for Church today.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 3384838
> 
> 
> Thanks! Bought a new and bigger boat with sleepingspace for 6, so very exited to take her out!


Nice boat.  Enjoy your outing.  We sold our boat; just didn't have time for it; we probably would have enjoyed it more if we lived on the lake.  It got to be a real pain to take it to the lake & bring back. LOl


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> This has been a Selma week for me.   I carried my Navy Selma Monday & Tues, switched into Sapphire on Wed & carried her through Sat.  Changed into the Black Grommet for Church today.
> View attachment 3385143



Black looks so nice and edgy with those grommets!


----------



## Designervintage

I took my small Ava in dark dune out for today, great neutral, goes with anything [emoji5]


----------



## Designervintage

BeachBagGal said:


> Black looks so nice and edgy with those grommets!



I agree, totally cool [emoji41]


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Black looks so nice and edgy with those grommets!



I love the grommets & have tossed around the idea of getting another color bag with them.  I just have too many choices.


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> I took my small Ava in dark dune out for today, great neutral, goes with anything [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3385154



Love Dark Dune.  I have a DD N/S Hamilton with ghw.  That color goes with everything!


----------



## Designervintage

cdtracing said:


> Love Dark Dune.  I have a DD N/S Hamilton with ghw.  That color goes with everything!



Lovely! Would love to see a pic, since I'm a big fan of both Hamiltons and DD [emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## cdtracing

Here ya go.....


----------



## Designervintage

cdtracing said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385206



Woowww, absolutely love it! Thank you! Do you know if they still sell these, or were the dark dune, misty- and dusty rose colors from 2015? TIA! [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> I took my small Ava in dark dune out for today, great neutral, goes with anything [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3385154



Love it in this color!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> This has been a Selma week for me.   I carried my Navy Selma Monday & Tues, switched into Sapphire on Wed & carried her through Sat.  Changed into the Black Grommet for Church today.
> View attachment 3385143



Seriously LOVE this bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> Woowww, absolutely love it! Thank you! Do you know if they still sell these, or were the dark dune, misty- and dusty rose colors from 2015? TIA! [emoji5]



I bought my DD Hamilton around the end of 2014, I think,  I would have to check my records.  I don't know if you can still get the large Hamilton in DD on his website or in the boutiques.  If you have a boutique near you, you can get your SA to check in the inventory of other stores to see if another store may still have one.  If one is found, it can be shipped to you.  I have seen them on Ebay but you might check Zappos or Amazon, too.


----------



## Minkette

Mandarin Selma


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Selma


Perfect color for Summer, nice, bright & fresh!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385206


Still in love with this one.  Yours looks in brand new condition.


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Woowww, absolutely love it! Thank you! Do you know if they still sell these, or were the dark dune, misty- and dusty rose colors from 2015? TIA! [emoji5]


I got my dark dune one in 2014, as well.  You may still be able to find one on eBay or one of the other reseller sites.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Nice boat.  Enjoy your outing.  We sold our boat; just didn't have time for it; we probably would have enjoyed it more if we lived on the lake.  It got to be a real pain to take it to the lake & bring back. LOl


Thanks! I see. We live about 10 min from were our boat is so we use it very often. The local boat company pics it up and gets it ready for storage/season so that part is fairly easy.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Still in love with this one.  Yours looks in brand new condition.



Thanks, Ubo. She stays stuffed & in her dust bag when not in rotation.  Plus, I wipe down all my bags after each use & before I put them away.  I get compliments on her every time I carry her.  I'm sure it's the same with you & yours.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thanks! I see. We live about 10 min from were our boat is so we use it very often. The local boat company pics it up and gets it ready for storage/season so that part is fairly easy.


That makes it so much easier. Here, we have to winterize it & get it ready for the new boating season ourselves unless you keep it docked at the marina.   Boat services charge quite a bit to get it ready for you. We live about 25 minutes from the lake here but it takes so long to hook up the trailer & get ready to take it to the lake that it just became not worth it.  And it was really too big for just the two of us now that the kids are grown.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into tile blue Selma


----------



## HeatherL

Glttglam said:


> Switched into tile blue Selma



Beautiful!  Love this bag & love this color!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

I decided to use my mandarin Sutton after the recent thread.  I have always loved the colour but I had forgotten just how much I love it as well as the shape of the small Sutton!
Sorry for large pic- not sure how to make the image smaller in the new layout!


----------



## MKbaglover

Glttglam said:


> Switched into tile blue Selma


I still love this colour, it is one of my favourites!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Selma



Love!!!!!! I'm currently on the hunt for something mandarin!!


----------



## Designervintage

ubo22 said:


> I got my dark dune one in 2014, as well.  You may still be able to find one on eBay or one of the other reseller sites.



Thanks! I saw several on eBay!


----------



## Designervintage

cdtracing said:


> I bought my DD Hamilton around the end of 2014, I think,  I would have to check my records.  I don't know if you can still get the large Hamilton in DD on his website or in the boutiques.  If you have a boutique near you, you can get your SA to check in the inventory of other stores to see if another store may still have one.  If one is found, it can be shipped to you.  I have seen them on Ebay but you might check Zappos or Amazon, too.



Thank you so much for the info, I found them on EBay, and will check the other websites [emoji106]


----------



## Designervintage

I took my Harper to my piano lesson with me [emoji5]


----------



## Hollywood H

cdtracing said:


> This has been a Selma week for me.   I carried my Navy Selma Monday & Tues, switched into Sapphire on Wed & carried her through Sat.  Changed into the Black Grommet for Church today.
> View attachment 3385143


The black grommet Selma is one of my favourites! I have one in medium size.

I took out my Vivien woven tote today:


----------



## Nan246

Top zip in Apple, out and about in this heat wave in California!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> The black grommet Selma is one of my favourites! I have one in medium size.
> 
> I took out my Vivien woven tote today:
> View attachment 3385966


I love the look of the bag with this outfit- beautiful!


----------



## MKbaglover

Nan246 said:


> Top zip in Apple, out and about in this heat wave in California!


Perfect for a heat wave!


----------



## MKbaglover

Designervintage said:


> I took my Harper to my piano lesson with me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385918


I love the leather on this!


----------



## Designervintage

MKbaglover said:


> I love the leather on this!



Me too! Most of my MK's are of saffiano leather, but I love this buttery soft kind of pebbled leather even more [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> The black grommet Selma is one of my favourites! I have one in medium size.
> 
> I took out my Vivien woven tote today:
> View attachment 3385966


This looks fabulous on you!!  And it's the perfect accessory for your outfit!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> I took my Harper to my piano lesson with me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385918


I love the leather, too.  I have this same bag in Merlot.  It was a gift from my youngest son.


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> Top zip in Apple, out and about in this heat wave in California!


So fresh & cool looking.  Perfect for a heat wave!!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> View attachment 3385730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use my mandarin Sutton after the recent thread.  I have always loved the colour but I had forgotten just how much I love it as well as the shape of the small Sutton!
> Sorry for large pic- not sure how to make the image smaller in the new layout!



Love the color!  It's so cheerful that it will brighten any day!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Top zip in Apple, out and about in this heat wave in California!



Love the bag, love the color & love the charm!  It's perfect!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> View attachment 3385730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use my mandarin Sutton after the recent thread.  I have always loved the colour but I had forgotten just how much I love it as well as the shape of the small Sutton!
> Sorry for large pic- not sure how to make the image smaller in the new layout!


I actually love to see the pics big, within the text, not small thumbprints that you need to click on.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> That makes it so much easier. Here, we have to winterize it & get it ready for the new boating season ourselves unless you keep it docked at the marina.   Boat services charge quite a bit to get it ready for you. We live about 25 minutes from the lake here but it takes so long to hook up the trailer & get ready to take it to the lake that it just became not worth it.  And it was really too big for just the two of us now that the kids are grown.


I can see that. We went up in size, but then I have three kids under the age of 12. We can see the ocean from my house, and from where the boat is placed it's possible for us to travel by seaside to most parts of Southern Norway. Hopefully it will be a warm summer!


----------



## Bootlover07

Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387391



Pretty color and looks great on you! Love your sandals too!


----------



## Hollywood H

I haven't worn my studded Selma in a long time, so i took her with me to work.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Tried on a pink grapefruit jet set today just because it was sitting out; this is a gorgeous color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387391


I love this color on you!  Such a great coral shade.


Hollywood H said:


> I haven't worn my studded Selma in a long time, so i took her with me to work.
> 
> View attachment 3387496


What color is this?  It's so pretty and matches your wrap well.


----------



## Hollywood H

ubo22 said:


> What color is this?  It's so pretty and matches your wrap well.


Thank you.
It's ballet.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> I haven't worn my studded Selma in a long time, so i took her with me to work.
> 
> View attachment 3387496



I love the studded Selma, this colour and the silver HW make a lovely combination .


----------



## halobear

Medium Greenwich bucket in Pearl Gray


----------



## keishapie1973

halobear said:


> Medium Greenwich bucket in Pearl Gray
> View attachment 3388062



This is super cute!!!! Congrats....


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Top zip in Apple, out and about in this heat wave in California!



Very nice!


----------



## Glttglam

Very nice!


halobear said:


> Medium Greenwich bucket in Pearl Gray
> View attachment 3388062


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> I haven't worn my studded Selma in a long time, so i took her with me to work.
> 
> View attachment 3387496



Love the entire outfit and the bag! Love especially your kimono! What's the brand, if you don't mind?


----------



## halobear

keishapie1973 said:


> This is super cute!!!! Congrats....





Glttglam said:


> Very nice!



Thanks! I originally bought this coral but exchanged it for the perforated style in gray since I feel like I would use the color more. It's so roomy! I crammed so much in there [emoji1]


----------



## Hollywood H

andral5 said:


> Love the entire outfit and the bag! Love especially your kimono! What's the brand, if you don't mind?


The kimono is from Street One.


----------



## halobear

halobear said:


> Medium Greenwich bucket in Pearl Gray
> View attachment 3388062



Oops. Correction - this is Dove, not Pearl Gray.


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet with matching heart


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet with matching heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388856



Gorgeous bag! I bought the same style today in optic white for 50% off.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet with matching heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388856


Gorgeous....


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Greenwich bucket bag in Ballet with matching heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388856



What a pretty combo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.


----------



## Designervintage

MiaBorsa said:


> Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.



Wow! Beautiful! I saw it on the MK website as well, would love to see a modeling pic to see how it looks [emoji56][emoji56][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## janiesea3

Could you do some kind of size comparison with this & some other popular bag? I LOVE this sooooo much!


----------



## HeatherL

MiaBorsa said:


> Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.



Wow!  This is beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.



I love this. I was looking at this color on the MK site. It reminds me of my Nomad which I adore. I may have to take a second look at this. Enjoy!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

My carnation Miranda


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this. I was looking at this color on the MK site. It reminds me of my Nomad which I adore. I may have to take a second look at this. Enjoy!!!



I thought it did too.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.



Gorgeous...I think I may have to pull the trigger for this one! It has been in my mind since you bought it the first time! [emoji4]


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Julia hobo.   I bought this bag, returned it, then bought it again.


STUNNING!!!  Congrats GF!!!!!


----------



## Suz82

been loving my Selma messengers this week. Mostly my little coral mini but did dig out my deep pink medium one the other day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3389576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been loving my Selma messengers this week. Mostly my little coral mini but did dig out my deep pink medium one the other day.


Love that coral and such a pretty watch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> Could you do some kind of size comparison with this & some other popular bag? I LOVE this sooooo much!


Are you asking me, Janie?   If so, yes I can.   Would you like to see Julia with a MK Riley or a Coach Nomad?


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> STUNNING!!!  Congrats GF!!!!!


  Thanks honey!


Designervintage said:


> Wow! Beautiful! I saw it on the MK website as well, would love to see a modeling pic to see how it looks [emoji56][emoji56][emoji16][emoji16]


  Thank you.



HeatherL said:


> Wow!  This is beautiful!


 Thanks!  



keishapie1973 said:


> I love this. I was looking at this color on the MK site. It reminds me of my Nomad which I adore. I may have to take a second look at this. Enjoy!!!


  Thanks.  It's similar but smaller than the Nomad.   








paula3boys said:


> I thought it did too.


  Yep!



MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous...I think I may have to pull the trigger for this one! It has been in my mind since you bought it the first time! [emoji4]


    Thanks, girl.   You should get one while they are a fantastic price on sale!!


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you asking me, Janie?   If so, yes I can.   Would you like to see Julia with a MK Riley or a Coach Nomad?



I see the comparison with the Coach, but would you show with Riley (I don't have a coach) & the sides like the width. I'm not sure it's big enough for me, as I'm a big bag gal, myself! 

Thank you soooo much! 

(Also, would you suggest brown or blue, if I have a "luggage" Hamilton traveler satchel?[emoji4])


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks honey!
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks.  It's similar but smaller than the Nomad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Thanks, girl.   You should get one while they are a fantastic price on sale!!



Thanks for the comparison pic!!! I was wondering about size. Now, it's added to my list....


----------



## myluvofbags

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3389576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been loving my Selma messengers this week. Mostly my little coral mini but did dig out my deep pink medium one the other day.


Very nice, the watch is beautiful too


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks honey!
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks.  It's similar but smaller than the Nomad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Thanks, girl.   You should get one while they are a fantastic price on sale!!



You should get a commission since the sites I've seen this purse on don't give it justice, like your pic. [emoji6]. Yours looks like it has a nice slouch at the top. Wow it really has a similar look to the Nomad. So pretty! Does yours have a faux zipper on the outside of the shoulder strap? I think one of the pix online shows that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> I see the comparison with the Coach, but would you show with Riley (I don't have a coach) & the sides like the width. I'm not sure it's big enough for me, as I'm a big bag gal, myself!
> 
> Thank you soooo much!
> 
> (Also, would you suggest brown or blue, if I have a "luggage" Hamilton traveler satchel?[emoji4])


OK!   If you prefer big bags you probably won't like the Julia; I would consider it a medium sized hobo.    Here are a couple of pics with Riley...











And I think the navy would be gorgeous, though this Julia is "acorn" and not "luggage."    







Hope this helps!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> You should get a commission since the sites I've seen this purse on don't give it justice, like your pic. [emoji6]. Yours looks like it has a nice slouch at the top. Wow it really has a similar look to the Nomad. So pretty! Does yours have a faux zipper on the outside of the shoulder strap? I think one of the pix online shows that.


Aw, you're too kind.   Yes, it has the zipper detail on the strap, and the strap is nice and wide so very comfy on the shoulder.   This bag has many nice details...


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic!!! I was wondering about size. Now, it's added to my list....


You are quite welcome.   Check out the MK website; the bag is a great sale price right now.


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3389576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been loving my Selma messengers this week. Mostly my little coral mini but did dig out my deep pink medium one the other day.


Wow, i love the colour of your little Selma Messenger!


I wore my new Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Canary today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Wow, i love the colour of your little Selma Messenger!
> 
> 
> I wore my new Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Canary today.
> View attachment 3389704


Love the yellow! So cute!


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that coral and such a pretty watch!


 Thankyou, I always forget to wear my watch so thought I would sneak it in [emoji12]


Hollywood H said:


> Wow, i love the colour of your little Selma Messenger!
> 
> 
> I wore my new Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Canary today.
> View attachment 3389704


Thankyou, I have been MK coral obsessed this year, I just love how it borders on neon in some lights.

Your canary jerset looks so good on, nice and bright and perfect for summer [emoji169]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3389576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been loving my Selma messengers this week. Mostly my little coral mini but did dig out my deep pink medium one the other day.



The coral mini Selma is so adorable [emoji173]️ love your watch too pretty


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> Wow, i love the colour of your little Selma Messenger!
> 
> 
> I wore my new Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Canary today.
> View attachment 3389704



Look great on you! Love this bright yellow [emoji169]


----------



## Bootlover07

My new crossbody!! It's the jet set chain crossbody in electric blue. I almost got this in peanut a while ago but ended up with the Selma messenger because I like the peanut in saffiano leather. This is a great casual option because it's the perfect size and the slouch is so cute! 

I put in a couple of mod pics as well as a couple of pics of the inside. It's got space for cards if you don't want a wallet, but it fits my full size wallet, wristlet, and camera with room to spare!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> My new crossbody!! It's the jet set chain crossbody in electric blue. I almost got this in peanut a while ago but ended up with the Selma messenger because I like the peanut in saffiano leather. This is a great casual option because it's the perfect size and the slouch is so cute!
> 
> I put in a couple of mod pics as well as a couple of pics of the inside. It's got space for cards if you don't want a wallet, but it fits my full size wallet, wristlet, and camera with room to spare!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389997
> View attachment 3389998
> View attachment 3390000
> View attachment 3390001



Love that color! I agree it's a great bag! [emoji3]


----------



## Hollywood H

Bootlover07 said:


> My new crossbody!! It's the jet set chain crossbody in electric blue. I almost got this in peanut a while ago but ended up with the Selma messenger because I like the peanut in saffiano leather. This is a great casual option because it's the perfect size and the slouch is so cute!
> 
> I put in a couple of mod pics as well as a couple of pics of the inside. It's got space for cards if you don't want a wallet, but it fits my full size wallet, wristlet, and camera with room to spare!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389997
> View attachment 3389998
> View attachment 3390000
> View attachment 3390001


The bag looks great on you! I love that blue, especially when paired with jeans.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> My new crossbody!! It's the jet set chain crossbody in electric blue. I almost got this in peanut a while ago but ended up with the Selma messenger because I like the peanut in saffiano leather. This is a great casual option because it's the perfect size and the slouch is so cute!
> 
> I put in a couple of mod pics as well as a couple of pics of the inside. It's got space for cards if you don't want a wallet, but it fits my full size wallet, wristlet, and camera with room to spare!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389997
> View attachment 3389998
> View attachment 3390000
> View attachment 3390001



EB is gorgeous & look great on you. Perfect for summer.


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> The black grommet Selma is one of my favourites! I have one in medium size.
> 
> I took out my Vivien woven tote today:
> View attachment 3385966




Niiice! Now I notice the kimono you're wearing in a later pic.


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> The coral mini Selma is so adorable [emoji173]️ love your watch too pretty


 
Thankyou 



Bootlover07 said:


> My new crossbody!! It's the jet set chain crossbody in electric blue. I almost got this in peanut a while ago but ended up with the Selma messenger because I like the peanut in saffiano leather. This is a great casual option because it's the perfect size and the slouch is so cute!
> 
> I put in a couple of mod pics as well as a couple of pics of the inside. It's got space for cards if you don't want a wallet, but it fits my full size wallet, wristlet, and camera with room to spare!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389997
> View attachment 3389998
> View attachment 3390000
> View attachment 3390001



Lovely EB bag, this colour is still on my wish list [emoji170]


----------



## Suz82

continuing my Selma messenger love with this beauty today and my jet set continental in Raspberry [emoji175]


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3390586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continuing my Selma messenger love with this beauty today and my jet set continental in Raspberry [emoji175]



I love both of these!!! Enjoy.....


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3390586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continuing my Selma messenger love with this beauty today and my jet set continental in Raspberry [emoji175]


Raspberry looks great in saffiano leather!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3390586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continuing my Selma messenger love with this beauty today and my jet set continental in Raspberry [emoji175]



Love them both! Black Selma with gold studs is so pretty and raspberry is my all time favorite [emoji173]️


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!   If you prefer big bags you probably won't like the Julia; I would consider it a medium sized hobo.    Here are a couple of pics with Riley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the navy would be gorgeous, though this Julia is "acorn" and not "luggage."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



So, I went ahead and ordered it!! I couldn't resist the price and after seeing your beautiful pics!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> So, I went ahead and ordered it!! I couldn't resist the price and after seeing your beautiful pics!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


   I hope you love it!!


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love it!!



I'm sure I will... I need to NOT carry soo much junk, anyway.

I opted for this acorn color, because I know I'd carry it more than I would blue.  And even though I have the "luggage" which is close, it's an entirely different kind of bag. [emoji1303][emoji12]


----------



## Bootlover07

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!   If you prefer big bags you probably won't like the Julia; I would consider it a medium sized hobo.    Here are a couple of pics with Riley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think the navy would be gorgeous, though this Julia is "acorn" and not "luggage."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Is this a large or medium Riley? Love both bags!!


----------



## Hollywood H

I forgot to take mod shots but i wore my cement Selma today:


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Wearing my pale blue Hamilton.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bootlover07 said:


> Is this a large or medium Riley? Love both bags!!


That's the large Riley.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, you're too kind.   Yes, it has the zipper detail on the strap, and the strap is nice and wide so very comfy on the shoulder.   This bag has many nice details...



Oh wow are the side pockets functional?


----------



## Bootlover07

MiaBorsa said:


> That's the large Riley.



Thanks, that's what I thought! I have the large black and silver so was just trying to compare


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> I forgot to take mod shots but i wore my cement Selma today:
> 
> View attachment 3390987


Love this color! Cute backpack charm!


----------



## Glttglam

Wearing my watermelon Hamilton


----------



## Hollywood H

I was in a blue mood today, so i'm carryinh my small aquamarine Sutton:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> View attachment 3391691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my watermelon Hamilton



Such a pretty color!



Hollywood H said:


> I was in a blue mood today, so i'm carryinh my small aquamarine Sutton:
> 
> View attachment 3391677



Loving all the blues!!


----------



## tlo

My snake print Kellen. I love the color of this snake print


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> I was in a blue mood today, so i'm carryinh my small aquamarine Sutton:
> 
> View attachment 3391677


Beautiful blue!


----------



## Suz82

Glttglam said:


> View attachment 3391691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my watermelon Hamilton


This is such a pretty colour for summer and so easy to wear.


Hollywood H said:


> I was in a blue mood today, so i'm carryinh my small aquamarine Sutton:
> 
> View attachment 3391677


 I can't cope with how cute your bag collection is! I'm going to need to see the full lot soon lol [emoji23] looks perfect paired up with your top [emoji170]


tlo said:


> My snake print Kellen. I love the color of this snake print
> 
> View attachment 3391707



Love the tones on this, perfectly neutral.


----------



## tlo

Love the tones on this, perfectly neutral.[/QUOTE]

Thank you Suz82!


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> I can't cope with how cute your bag collection is! I'm going to need to see the full lot soon lol [emoji23] looks perfect paired up with your top [emoji170]



Thank you. 
For now, i only have pictures how they are stored. But i will definitely do a group picture when i have time.


----------



## cdtracing

Your Sutton is perfect with your outfit.  I love how you coordinate your looks!


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> I was in a blue mood today, so i'm carryinh my small aquamarine Sutton:
> 
> View attachment 3391677



Love it! And the color coordination, and also the kitty shoes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow are the side pockets functional?


Yes, but they aren't very big.   You could keep keys or small items in them.


----------



## Glttglam

Suz82 said:


> This is such a pretty colour for summer and so easy to wear.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium black Selma with grommets:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Medium black Selma with grommets:
> View attachment 3392847


As much as I like to see photos of bags, I love when the entire  outfit is shown as well. Love how you style a rough bag like this Selma with a beautiful romantic outfit topped by gorgeous ballerina shoes. The bag gives this outfit the perfect edge. Love it!


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> Medium black Selma with grommets:
> View attachment 3392847



Love this bag and also your outfit [emoji173]️


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> As much as I like to see photos of bags, I love when the entire  outfit is shown as well. Love how you style a rough bag like this Selma with a beautiful romantic outfit topped by gorgeous ballerina shoes. The bag gives this outfit the perfect edge. Love it!





cny1941 said:


> Love this bag and also your outfit [emoji173]️



Thank you.

We have this big mirror in the women's warderobe at work, otherwise i wouldn't always be able to post  mod shot. I personally like to see the bags and the outfits as well.


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> Medium black Selma with grommets:
> View attachment 3392847


Love this ensemble! Yes the grommet went well with the floral top! Nice!


----------



## Minkette

Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?



Love them both but go fuschia [emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?


They're both gorgeous!    Either will do.  Just depends on your outfit.


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Medium black Selma with grommets:
> View attachment 3392847



Cute outfit and looks perfect with the grommets!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?



Mandarin!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?



Mandarin!!! That's my next bag though so I'm biased lol! Love that color in the summer!


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?



I'm loving both of these!!! That's what's missing from my collection, a bright colored Selma....


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?


Can't go wrong either way both are beautiful


----------



## Hollywood H

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?


I'd go for fuchsia!

My outfit needed a pop of colour today, so i paired my pear Selma with my parrot imprinted Converse.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I'd go for fuchsia!
> 
> My outfit needed a pop of colour today, so i paired my pear Selma with my parrot imprinted Converse.
> View attachment 3393470


Great pop of color! I can't wear green or yellow colors with my complexion, but it looks great on you! I also love Converse, I have two pairs in beige and grey. I usually match bag and shoes as well


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> I'd go for fuchsia!
> 
> My outfit needed a pop of colour today, so i paired my pear Selma with my parrot imprinted Converse.
> View attachment 3393470



Great outfit!!! I love the bag with your shoes....


----------



## Hollywood H

I exchangd my bright Selma for a smaller and more convenient perforated crossbody Selma for a little after-work shopping.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I'd go for fuchsia!
> 
> My outfit needed a pop of colour today, so i paired my pear Selma with my parrot imprinted Converse.
> View attachment 3393470





Hollywood H said:


> I exchangd my bright Selma for a smaller and more convenient perforated crossbody Selma for a little after-work shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3393869



Both great outfits and the bags look far as always [emoji106]


----------



## Demen

Minkette said:


> Trying to decide for tomorrow. Mandarin or Fuchsia!?


It's summer so I vote for Mandarin


----------



## petitesugar

Uthra11 said:


> Beautiful bag.. Is this picture true to color? Or is it more bright gold in person?



It's more like rose gold in person


----------



## Hollywood H

I paired my large Bedford messenger with a very casual outfit today:


----------



## lluuccka

my beloved Dusty rose Sutton. I was hunting this beauty for half a year [emoji7] 

Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I paired my large Bedford messenger with a very casual outfit today:
> View attachment 3394698


It's looks great with a casual outfit too. 


lluuccka said:


> my beloved Dusty rose Sutton. I was hunting this beauty for half a year [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous Sutton, dusty rose has been on my wish list in Sutton or Selma for the longest time. Looks like the most perfect pinky/neutral colour. Not jealous at all [emoji85][emoji12]


----------



## MKB0925

Hollywood H said:


> I exchangd my bright Selma for a smaller and more convenient perforated crossbody Selma for a little after-work shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3393869



Looks great on you!


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> my beloved Dusty rose Sutton. I was hunting this beauty for half a year [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


Dusty rose is gorgeous. And i like your bag charm.


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> my beloved Dusty rose Sutton. I was hunting this beauty for half a year [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



Love it!!! Dusty Rose is such a gorgeous neutral.....


----------



## Blueeysboi

My Michael Kors Brown Checkered Bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> I paired my large Bedford messenger with a very casual outfit today:
> View attachment 3394698



Cute! Great bag! I have the small version.


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Great bag! I have the small version.


It's a shame they don't make this style in more colours. The medium or small version would look great in colourful pebbled leather.


----------



## Suz82

today's choice is dark dune Sutton and raspberry wallet


----------



## Hollywood H

Took out my beloved non saffiano Selma in silver today.


----------



## Fendilove

Hollywood H said:


> Took out my beloved non saffiano Selma in silver today.
> View attachment 3395784



You have an amazing mk bag collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3395757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's choice is dark dune Sutton and raspberry wallet



Very nice!!! Dark dune is gorgeous on every bag....


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> Took out my beloved non saffiano Selma in silver today.
> View attachment 3395784



I love all your modeling pics. Thank you.....


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3395757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's choice is dark dune Sutton and raspberry wallet



Nice combo. Love bright accessories with neutral color bags [emoji173]️



Hollywood H said:


> Took out my beloved non saffiano Selma in silver today.
> View attachment 3395784



Look great on you [emoji4] love this silver Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3395757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's choice is dark dune Sutton and raspberry wallet



Beautiful!!!! Bag twins!


----------



## kaitekins

[URL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][/URL]

Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hollywood H

kaitekins said:


> [URL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ][/URL]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app



I like your aquamarine Hamilton.


----------



## kaitekins

Hollywood H said:


> I like your aquamarine Hamilton.


thank you, I don't know why my pic is sideways though


----------



## chasy093

Hollywood H said:


> Took out my beloved non saffiano Selma in silver today.
> View attachment 3395784


Lovely pic!!


----------



## janiesea3

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love it!!



Got my bag & switched into it last night... ABSOLUTELY love it & wish I would've gotten the navy, too!!! It carries soo comfortably!! Thank you soo much for sharing about this!!


----------



## Designervintage

janiesea3 said:


> Got my bag & switched into it last night... ABSOLUTELY love it & wish I would've gotten the navy, too!!! It carries soo comfortably!! Thank you soo much for sharing about this!!



Congratulations!! Would love to see some modeling pics!! [emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Designervintage

Took out my Cynthia tangerine, it was a bit rainy today and wearing this bag always makes me smile [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

What a fun pop of color!


----------



## Designervintage

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun pop of color!



[emoji5] in "real life" it's a little less bright:


----------



## Suz82

Still a lovely colour


----------



## janiesea3

Is this a medium Cynthia?  I LOVE the color.


----------



## janiesea3

Designervintage said:


> [emoji5] in "real life" it's a little less bright:
> 
> View attachment 3398161



Is this a medium Cynthia? (Sorry for the duplicate posts!)


----------



## Stephg

Ran errands today with luggage izzy [emoji7] Lovin totes lately!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My fuschia Greenwich I got on eBay for 120.0 love it so much[emoji7] got the fur puff at rue 21 for $3.00 too.


----------



## Honeybe123

lluuccka said:


> my beloved Dusty rose Sutton. I was hunting this beauty for half a year [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



Definitely worth the wait .


----------



## Nan246

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My fuschia Greenwich I got on eBay for 120.0 love it so much[emoji7] got the fur puff at rue 21 for $3.00 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398424


Great deal! I love the style and color!


----------



## Nan246

Nan246 said:


> Great deal! I live the style and color!





Honeybe123 said:


> Definitely worth the wait .





Stephg said:


> Ran errands today with luggage izzy [emoji7] Lovin totes lately!
> 
> View attachment 3398364


Me too! Love this color combo!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wearing my Jet Set Travel Crossbody in blossom with my Fulton shoes in blossom. Love them both


	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## cny1941

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My fuschia Greenwich I got on eBay for 120.0 love it so much[emoji7] got the fur puff at rue 21 for $3.00 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398424



Beautiful bag with great deal. I miss fuschia [emoji177]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My fuschia Greenwich I got on eBay for 120.0 love it so much[emoji7] got the fur puff at rue 21 for $3.00 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398424


Such a pretty, vibrant color!



Honeybe123 said:


> Definitely worth the wait .



Very nice and classic!



Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing my Jet Set Travel Crossbody in blossom with my Fulton shoes in blossom. Love them both
> View attachment 3398767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


What a cute combo!


----------



## Designervintage

janiesea3 said:


> Is this a medium Cynthia? (Sorry for the duplicate posts!)



Yes, I think it is the medium Cynthia. Just for reference: I compared the Cynthia with my small Ava, hope that helps! [emoji5]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Designervintage said:


> Yes, I think it is the medium Cynthia. Just for reference: I compared the Cynthia with my small Ava, hope that helps! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399028


May I ask how you find the handles on your Cynthia? Do they make a lot of sound on the saffiano leather when you wear it by the shoulderstrap? Or do you carry it with the handles inside the bag? Wondering about buying in ballet, but remembering this has been an issue in other threads...


----------



## Designervintage

Norwegian Girl said:


> May I ask how you find the handles on your Cynthia? Do they make a lot of sound on the saffiano leather when you wear it by the shoulderstrap? Or do you carry it with the handles inside the bag? Wondering about buying in ballet, but remembering this has been an issue in other threads...



You'll never guess what I just did [emoji23] I just walked about 10 times up and down the hallway to check the 'hardware noise' [emoji23] I wanted to know for myself as well, because you're right, I always carry it with the handles inside the bag, but I think it looks much prettier with the handles out, so thank you for the advice!

Back to your question [emoji5], the handles are pretty heavy so luckily they don't make a lot of noise, it's not completely silent, it's about the same noise the heavy MK charms make when ticking against your bag (what I think sometimes is annoying) hope that helps [emoji5]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Designervintage said:


> You'll never guess what I just did [emoji23] I just walked about 10 times up and down the hallway to check the 'hardware noise' [emoji23] I wanted to know for myself as well, because you're right, I always carry it with the handles inside the bag, but I think it looks much prettier with the handles out, so thank you for the advice!
> 
> Back to your question [emoji5], the handles are pretty heavy so luckily they don't make a lot of noise, it's not completely silent, it's about the same noise the heavy MK charms make when ticking against your bag (what I think sometimes is annoying) hope that helps [emoji5]


Haha...I can almost picture you walk up and down! What we don't do for each other! Thank you very much, that did help actually !


----------



## cdtracing

Navy Tristan with shw.  The flash made the hardware look gold but it's really silver.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Navy Tristan with shw.  The flash made the hardware look gold but it's really silver.
> 
> View attachment 3399089



Love Tristan! I had it in red and luggage and sold them and I'm kicking myself


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Love Tristan! I had it in red and luggage and sold them and I'm kicking myself



There are still a few around on Ebay & Tradesy.  I haven't seen a red one.  I think it would look awesome in red.


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Navy Tristan with shw.  The flash made the hardware look gold but it's really silver.
> 
> View attachment 3399089



This is beautiful!  I adore this bag but never found one.  Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> This is beautiful!  I adore this bag but never found one.  Enjoy!



They're on Ebay.  Just keep looking.


----------



## Hollywood H

First outing with my medium suede Greenwich bucket bag in lilac:


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> Navy Tristan with shw.  The flash made the hardware look gold but it's really silver.
> 
> View attachment 3399089


Looks like you'd fit a ton of stuff in it too 


Hollywood H said:


> First outing with my medium suede Greenwich bucket bag in lilac:
> 
> View attachment 3399374



Love this little bag, the lilac suede is so pretty [emoji171]


----------



## hollymable

Small Ava in chili red


----------



## janiesea3

janiesea3 said:


> Got my bag & switched into it last night... ABSOLUTELY love it & wish I would've gotten the navy, too!!! It carries soo comfortably!! Thank you soo much for sharing about this!!



As it turns out, the navy is back online @ michaelkors.com and I went ahead and snagged it at that price!! I don't have ANY navy bags and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE carrying this brown one sooo much!! 

(I've GOT to stop!!)[emoji12]


----------



## HeatherL

janiesea3 said:


> As it turns out, the navy is back online @ michaelkors.com and I went ahead and snagged it at that price!! I don't have ANY navy bags and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE carrying this brown one sooo much!!
> 
> (I've GOT to stop!!)[emoji12]



Who can resist that price for such a gorgeous bag!!!!  Awesome deal!


----------



## Sarah03

Hollywood H said:


> First outing with my medium suede Greenwich bucket bag in lilac:
> 
> View attachment 3399374



Love it! We are bag twins. How did you like carrying it?


----------



## Hollywood H

Sarah03 said:


> Love it! We are bag twins. How did you like carrying it?


I enjoyed carrying this gorgeous bag. Now, i'm looking for matching Converse chucks.

Jet Set Large Soft Leather Crossbody in Celadon today:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I enjoyed carrying this gorgeous bag. Now, i'm looking for matching Converse chucks.
> 
> Jet Set Large Soft Leather Crossbody in Celadon today:
> View attachment 3400466


Love matching shoes and bags! I do it all the time, Converse is my favorite too! Love the celadon jet set crossover!


----------



## Fendilove

Moved into my new Dillon and loving it. Small and compact but fits all the essentials!


----------



## Designervintage

Look what I picked up today at the MK store, I'm in love [emoji7] anyone who'd like to take a guess? [emoji5]


----------



## lluuccka

Designervintage said:


> Look what I picked up today at the MK store, I'm in love [emoji7] anyone who'd like to take a guess? [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3401776


I would say Jet Set crossbody?


----------



## Designervintage

I looked at the monogram jet set crossbody as well, but I really wanted the Sloan dark denim [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

Designervintage said:


> I looked at the monogram jet set crossbody as well, but I really wanted the Sloan dark denim [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3401856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401857



Looks fab on you!


----------



## janiesea3

Designervintage said:


> I looked at the monogram jet set crossbody as well, but I really wanted the Sloan dark denim [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3401856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401857



Soooo cute! The bag & your outfit... And, by the way, I love the shelving in the background!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chasy093




----------



## Sandra.AT

Going for a walk with my dog my husband any my mk sloan in the woods near the sea (not that part where you can actually swim)


----------



## Hollywood H

Designervintage said:


> I looked at the monogram jet set crossbody as well, but I really wanted the Sloan dark denim [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3401856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401857


I like how you combined the bag with your outfit.



Sandra.AT said:


> Going for a walk with my dog my husband any my mk sloan in the woods near the sea (not that part where you can actually swim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402281


I like your outfit.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hollywood H said:


> I like your outfit.



Thank you [emoji2][emoji13]


----------



## Hollywood H

Cement Selma with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> Cement Selma with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 3402737



Love this bag, can't wait to see cement in person x


----------



## Uthra11

Designervintage said:


> I looked at the monogram jet set crossbody as well, but I really wanted the Sloan dark denim [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3401856
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401857



It looks beautiful on you! I so wish I grabbed it when it was on sale. Now it's all gone! [emoji17]


----------



## MKB0925

Hollywood H said:


> Cement Selma with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 3402737



Very pretty!


----------



## Nan246

Hollywood H said:


> Cement Selma with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 3402737


Very stylish! You have the cutest bag and tops! You look great in outfits. Lol the only thing that looks good on me are my mk bags and shoes!


----------



## Purselover86

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.



Love the black & pink![emoji7]


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my Quinn in EB


----------



## Stephg

ralewi said:


> Izzy reversible tote.  I just love this tote.




Finally found this bag, brand new for a steal. It's awesome! Love izzy!


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Quinn in EB
> View attachment 3403692


Wow! I regret not buying this bag.

Small Greenwich Bucket Bag in Optic White:


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Quinn in EB
> View attachment 3403692



Beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Wow! I regret not buying this bag.
> 
> Small Greenwich Bucket Bag in Optic White:
> View attachment 3403751



Very cute with your outfit (love your shorts!)!


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Quinn in EB
> View attachment 3403692



I seriously love this bag.....


----------



## vwsecret

My new MK Casey satchel with a Rebecca Minkoff guitar strap.


----------



## Stephg

Carrying my dusty rose jet set and ecru wallet today for errands. Love dusty rose, pictures don't do it justice at all.


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Pearl Grey Dillon for a little shopping spree:


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Carrying my dusty rose jet set and ecru wallet today for errands. Love dusty rose, pictures don't do it justice at all.
> 
> View attachment 3405263


I love dusty rose, the gold hardware compliments it so well [emoji7]



Hollywood H said:


> Small Pearl Grey Dillon for a little shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 3405273



Looks fab x


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium Selma in Pearl grey


----------



## Stephg

Tulip Bedford satchel


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Tulip Bedford satchel
> 
> View attachment 3406532



Love this bag!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Tulip Bedford satchel
> 
> View attachment 3406532



Pretty color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Miranda Medium Leather Shoulder Bag in Cornflower.


----------



## Glttglam

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  Love this bag & love this color!!!



Sorry I'm just now thanking you, I was on vacation and just realized I missed this.


----------



## Glttglam

MKbaglover said:


> I still love this colour, it is one of my favourites!!



Sorry I'm just now thanking you, I was on vacation which is why I missed this.


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> Love this bag!!!!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color!



Thank you! Love the colour, not sure about the style.


----------



## myluvofbags

My Cynthia in dark dune


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my kids and our friends to the Zoo/Waterpark today! My Selma in ballet is coming too. Love her to bits!


----------



## Hollywood H

The weather sucked (rain), so i took out my raspberry Bedford Gusset Crossbody. I even matched my lipstick with the bag.


----------



## Nan246

Raspberry always brighten the day! Send some rain our way. We have a drought here in CA!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Nan246 said:


> Raspberry always brighten the day! Send some rain our way. We have a drought here in CA!


I love the colour of the bag in your display picture[emoji7]


----------



## Nan246

reginaPhalange said:


> I love the colour of the bag in your display picture[emoji7]


Thank you Regina! The color is sun! I was at Tjmax and 5 ladies were all buying bags this color! It's a fun color.


----------



## reginaPhalange

That's gorgeous, I'd love a wallet or accessory in that colour since all my bags are neutral!


----------



## Nan246

reginaPhalange said:


> That's gorgeous, I'd love a wallet or accessory in that colour since all my bags are neutral!


Yes there is an mk card holder in sun! Very cute with lots of slots for cards, compact too. Saw several new ones on eBay for $40. I agree with you, having bright accessories is the way to go! I'm collecting the card holders in different colors.


----------



## Designervintage

Stephg said:


> Looks fab on you!





janiesea3 said:


> Soooo cute! The bag & your outfit... And, by the way, I love the shelving in the background!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Hollywood H said:


> I like how you combined the bag with your outfit.
> 
> 
> I like your outfit.





Uthra11 said:


> It looks beautiful on you! I so wish I grabbed it when it was on sale. Now it's all gone! [emoji17]




Thanks so much ladies for all the lovely comments on my Sloan. I really love wearing it (her? [emoji5])

Today I wore her crossbody while cycling with my one year old, stylish and convenient at the same time [emoji5][emoji56]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all the lovely comments on my Sloan. I really love wearing it (her? [emoji5])
> 
> Today I wore her crossbody while cycling with my one year old, stylish and convenient at the same time [emoji5][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3408328



Looks super cute on you!


----------



## Designervintage

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute on you!



Ahh, thanks! You're too kind [emoji5][emoji8]


----------



## andral5

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Medium Leather Shoulder Bag in Cornflower.
> View attachment 3406814



If the color irl is like in this photo, this is a bag tdf!! This style in this color is just per-fect. Enjoy her!


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Black Hamilton Traveler


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Good morning! Out shopping with my friends today,  wearing my stunning colorblock selma in peanut / nude / white. Love her!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went for a walk with my dog and my sutton silver small
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i think he hot tired or he enjoys the air condition for the feet


----------



## keishapie1973

She's been my constant companion lately. The perfect summer neutral.

Miss Cindy in dusty rose....[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Went for a walk with my dog and my sutton silver small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he hot tired or he enjoys the air condition for the feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409102


Love all your scenic pix and your doggie is sooo cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> She's been my constant companion lately. The perfect summer neutral.
> 
> Miss Cindy in dusty rose....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3409327


Very pretty and feminine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Good morning! Out shopping with my friends today,  wearing my stunning colorblock selma in peanut / nude / white. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409013
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409014


Pretty neutrals and congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty neutrals and congrats on your new bag!


Thank you! Love it to bits!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> She's been my constant companion lately. The perfect summer neutral.
> 
> Miss Cindy in dusty rose....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3409327


Love this colour especially with the GHW!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your scenic pix and your doggie is sooo cute!


thank you [emoji13] [emoji190] i'm enjoying my vacation until next week[emoji1] i don't want to go back home


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you [emoji13] [emoji190] i'm enjoying my vacation until next week[emoji1] i don't want to go back home



Def enjoy it! Looks like fun [emoji3]


----------



## Hollywood H

Small Greenwich Bucket Bag in Optic White.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty and feminine!





reginaPhalange said:


> Love this colour especially with the GHW!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## Suz82

wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]



I love this look and this colour


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> She's been my constant companion lately. The perfect summer neutral.
> 
> Miss Cindy in dusty rose....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3409327


Very cute! Love the cross stitching on it.


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this look and this colour



Thankyou [emoji8]


----------



## SEWDimples

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]


Cute!


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Very cute! Love the cross stitching on it.



Thank you....


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]



Pretty [emoji177]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bag totally surprised myself Kellen in coral.  I usually stick to solid colors but love these shades so much a fun bag.


----------



## Suz82

SEWDimples said:


> Cute!





cny1941 said:


> Pretty [emoji177]



Thanks ladies


----------



## Suz82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bag totally surprised myself Kellen in coral.  I usually stick to solid colors but love these shades so much a fun bag.



Love the colours, is the Kellen similar to the Sutton?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]


Cute combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bag totally surprised myself Kellen in coral.  I usually stick to solid colors but love these shades so much a fun bag.


Pretty colors!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love this!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bag totally surprised myself Kellen in coral.  I usually stick to solid colors but love these shades so much a fun bag.



Super fun!! Nice choice


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> Carrying my dusty rose jet set and ecru wallet today for errands. Love dusty rose, pictures don't do it justice at all.
> 
> View attachment 3405263



This is beautiful. Does this get heavy at all? Wonder if I could carry one while carrying baby in the ergo carrier


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> This is beautiful. Does this get heavy at all? Wonder if I could carry one while carrying baby in the ergo carrier


I have this bag in both blossom and lilac and I dont feel that it is heavy. Of course it depends upon what you put in it. I usually carry my Jet set wallet, sunglasses, lipstick, and my phone and there is room to spear.


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> This is beautiful. Does this get heavy at all? Wonder if I could carry one while carrying baby in the ergo carrier



Nope, super light. I use it for like grocery shopping and have babe in the cart in her car seat. Not bulky and in the way. Just throw my wallet in and a small cloth in case she spits up and my phone, iPhone 6 Plus, and it all fits fine. It's a great size bag.


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3411312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing these today,,not everybody's cup of tea but I love them [emoji1]


That's a great match. I'm sure it goes well with your outfit.


----------



## Stephg

Carrying my large Bedford bowling satchel. Loving the style!


----------



## dannianddi

me and my beauty! I've bought and sold this bag 3 times.. This one I will keep [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Carrying my large Bedford bowling satchel. Loving the style!
> 
> View attachment 3412228



I absolutely love this bag!!!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441



I am the same way with pics & selfies - lol!
This bag looks great on you & matches your dress perfectly!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441


Hi! Nice to see you! Love your dress! It's a bit hard to see the color on your Selma, but is that the beautiful Malachite you're wearing today?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi! Nice to see you! Love your dress! It's a bit hard to see the color on your Selma, but is that the beautiful Malachite you're wearing today?



Yes, it's the Malachite.  The lighting isn't the best but it's the best I could do.  I don't have a full length mirror & DH wasn't around to take the picture soooo.........LOL


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's the Malachite.  The lighting isn't the best but it's the best I could do.  I don't have a full length mirror & DH wasn't around to take the picture soooo.........LOL


 LOL..same problem here, but if I ask my DH to take a photo, then he will realize just how many bags I have. I can see why you searched so long for this bag, it is a very subtile green color that goes very well with your complexion. Hope you got lots of compliments on her


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441


Such a pretty shade of green, I love the look of darker (fall) colours[emoji5]


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441


cdtracing,I love the studded malachite Selma with your dress!  What a beauty!  The color doesn't come through very well in this picture, but I know how great the color is with those gold studs.  I suspect you got a lot of compliments at church today.


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441



Very nice!!! You and your bag look great..... [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Felt like a little dark dune today.....[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Felt like a little dark dune today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412613



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441



Love the dress


----------



## Bootlover07

Dark dune sutton day


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Felt like a little dark dune today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412613



Lovely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441



Cute! Bag looks so pretty with your colorful dress! So fun to put a face (almost lol) to a name along with a pretty bag! [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Dark dune sutton day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412642
> View attachment 3412643



[emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

, Ladies, for all the compliments.  Yes, she got a lot of compliments at church today & at dinner when I took a friend out for her birthday.  I love the color  & think it's really going to look fantastic with fall colors.  The dress is a J Lo dress.  I have 4 of these dresses...they're the only ones I've found that are long enough for me to wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, they're extremely comfortable to wear in the hot Summer months & I do feel girly in them.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Dark dune sutton day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412642
> View attachment 3412643


Love the color with your outfit!  Love the sandals.  They're TDF!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Felt like a little dark dune today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412613


DD is another color I never get tired of!!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Carrying my dusty rose jet set and ecru wallet today for errands. Love dusty rose, pictures don't do it justice at all.
> 
> View attachment 3405263


This is a great crossbody for running errands!!  Dusty rose is another great neutral, all year round color!


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> Small Pearl Grey Dillon for a little shopping spree:
> 
> View attachment 3405273


I love this mod shot of the small Dillon!  I wish this size was functional for what I need.  If it was, I would have one.  It looks awesome with you tunic top!!!  I love it!!


----------



## cdtracing

vwsecret said:


> My new MK Casey satchel with a Rebecca Minkoff guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403952


I like the look of the Casey with the guitar strap...gives it a little edgy feel.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Quinn in EB
> View attachment 3403692


I would so have this bag if I could find it in a large!!


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> Wow! I regret not buying this bag.
> 
> Small Greenwich Bucket Bag in Optic White:
> View attachment 3403751


That Greenwich Bucket looks so good on you!!  Have you had any issues with color transfer?  I want a white bag of a black/white color block but I worry about color transfer if I wear it with jeans.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium Selma in Pearl grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405417


I have a large grey croc embossed Selma which I love.  I wish I had bought a Pearl grey one as well.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Tulip Bedford satchel
> 
> View attachment 3406532


Hey, I just realized Tulip would go with the dress I wore today as well!!  I'm going to have to rethink that color....


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> First off, I hate to have my picture taken & I really don't like me in bathroom selfies.  I'm just not a selfie person.  Don't really have the mirror for it.  LOL  But here I am ready for Church.  I love this bag & never get tired of the color!!
> 
> View attachment 3412441


Lovely picture CD, both you and your bag


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely picture CD, both you and your bag


Thanks, Myluvofbags!!  She got compliments all day long!!


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Hey, I just realized Tulip would go with the dress I wore today as well!!  I'm going to have to rethink that color....



Yes it would! It's a very pretty colour, especially in pebbled leather.


----------



## OrganizedHome




----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Yes it would! It's a very pretty colour, especially in pebbled leather.



Yes, I really like the color in the pebble leather.  It looks so rich.


----------



## cdtracing

OrganizedHome said:


> View attachment 3412762


Love the snakeskin looks.  Looks rich & expensive!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Love the color with your outfit!  Love the sandals.  They're TDF!!!



Thank you!! I actually love these sandals so much that I just bought these lol!!! Same style, different color!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! I actually love these sandals so much that I just bought these lol!!! Same style, different color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412772



Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Dark dune sutton day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412642
> View attachment 3412643



Very cute! Once again I love your sandals! [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412908



Cynthia looks great on you! Lovely outfit


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sytephg said:


> Cynthia looks great on you! Lovely outfit


Thank you !


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412908



You look stunning.  Your Cynthia looks wonderful with your Fulton ballerinas!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> You look stunning.  Your Cynthia looks wonderful with your Fulton ballerinas!!!


Thank you! You are so kind! Fultons are very comfortable to wear! Like you said, it is very strange being on that side of the camera, but since I personally love to see bags displayed with an outfit I ought to do the same myself. Glad you like it! I just came home, and I got quite a few glances and compliments!


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412908


Love love love!! I love how everything looks together, have a fantastic day


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> Love love love!! I love how everything looks together, have a fantastic day


 Thank you! So glad you liked it! Love my bag!!


----------



## Lilpaws

Carrying my medium  Lilac Selma today with matching wallet ...love her! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Oooooooooo!  Sweet!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Those are AWESOME!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! Once again I love your sandals! [emoji3]



Thank you both!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!!!!!





Stephg said:


> Lovely!





cdtracing said:


> DD is another color I never get tired of!!



Thank you!!! I love this bag.....


----------



## dannianddi

Today I brought out an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3413347
> 
> Today I brought out an oldie but goodie!


 Love the specchio bags! I have this too. Bag twins


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412908



So cute and girly! Yet another face (sorta lol) to a name. [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3413347
> 
> Today I brought out an oldie but goodie!


Specchio bags always look so elegant!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3413074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my medium  Lilac Selma today with matching wallet ...love her! [emoji7]





dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3413347
> 
> Today I brought out an oldie but goodie!



Love the colors on both of these bags. Very nice.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and girly! Yet another face (sorta lol) to a name. [emoji3]


 LOL...almost! Thank you!


----------



## bunnywolf

I'm carrying my new Sloan in celadon and silver hardware today.


----------



## Bootlover07

I'm carrying my jet set chain crossbody in electric blue; perfect for shopping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bunnywolf said:


> I'm carrying my new Sloan in celadon and silver hardware today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413762



Wow what a pretty color on the Sloan! I haven't seen it in this color before. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I'm carrying my jet set chain crossbody in electric blue; perfect for shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414068



Looks so cute on you! Once again I love your sandals lol. Where did you get the sandals?


----------



## Designervintage

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy! Taking my new Cynthia in ballet out for the very first time! She's accompanied by MK Fulton ballerinas in blossom, my Holzweiler power plant scarf and By Malene Birger top. All set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412908



Lovely color, ballet! And your outfit looks so nicely put together!


----------



## Designervintage

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3413347
> 
> Today I brought out an oldie but goodie!



Such a beauty!


----------



## Designervintage

My Harper in luggage went with me today on a little shopping spree [emoji56]


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so cute on you! Once again I love your sandals lol. Where did you get the sandals?



Thanks!! I got them at DSW!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Specchio bags always look so elegant!!!



I love the Specchio . It makes a plain gray bag feel special [emoji5]


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love the specchio bags! I have this too. Bag twins



Isn't it great everyone should have a Specchio Hamilton [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## bunnywolf

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a pretty color on the Sloan! I haven't seen it in this color before. Where did you purchase it?



I got her from Farfetch. Interestingly enough when I got her, she was only SGD330 but now it's gone up again.

http://www.farfetch.com/sg/shopping...arge-quilted-crossbody-bag-item-11446860.aspx

https://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/30F5SSLL3LCELADON?destination=item/30F5SSLL3LCELADON

Not sure if the links will work but you can try.[emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> View attachment 3414173
> 
> 
> My Harper in luggage went with me today on a little shopping spree [emoji56]



Very cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bunnywolf said:


> I got her from Farfetch. Interestingly enough when I got her, she was only SGD330 but now it's gone up again.
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/sg/shopping...arge-quilted-crossbody-bag-item-11446860.aspx
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/30F5SSLL3LCELADON?destination=item/30F5SSLL3LCELADON
> 
> Not sure if the links will work but you can try.[emoji4]



Very pretty! Thx! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks!! I got them at DSW!



I never shop there. Maybe I need to start lol. Do you shop online or store?


----------



## cdtracing

bunnywolf said:


> I'm carrying my new Sloan in celadon and silver hardware today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413762



Such a pretty color.  I love the quilting on the Sloan.  I don't have one because it's not large enough for my needs but I would like a quilted bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I never shop there. Maybe I need to start lol. Do you shop online or store?



You should, they have some great stuff! I'm not crazy about their boots, but they have really cute flats and sandals. I shop both. I couldn't find these in rose gold in store so ordered them online. I have the blue and I bought those in store. They're the BCBG glorina flat; they run big. I normally wear a 7.5 or 8 and the 7 fits. Sometimes they have MK bags too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Got this one today, and planning in wearing it tomorrow, Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Celadon.


----------



## Bootlover07

CoachMaven said:


> Got this one today, and planning in wearing it tomorrow, Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Celadon.



Love this bag and the color! I've been thinking of adding another jet set tote to my collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> You should, they have some great stuff! I'm not crazy about their boots, but they have really cute flats and sandals. I shop both. I couldn't find these in rose gold in store so ordered them online. I have the blue and I bought those in store. They're the BCBG glorina flat; they run big. I normally wear a 7.5 or 8 and the 7 fits. Sometimes they have MK bags too!



Great! Thx! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> Got this one today, and planning in wearing it tomorrow, Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Celadon.



Nice tote in a pretty color!


----------



## cdtracing

CoachMaven said:


> Got this one today, and planning in wearing it tomorrow, Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Celadon.


Celadon is such a cool refreshing color!!  I have some Burmese Jade jewelry that would match this.  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks!! I got them at DSW!


I love DSW!!  I use to find all sorts of wonderful shoes & sandals.  Unfortunately, I now have to wear shoes with orthopedic soles due to having bone spurs in both my heels.   So now I buy my sandals from the Walking Store.  They don't have as much variety as DSW but I can still find some sandals that don't look like my grandma would wear them.


----------



## CoachMaven

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this bag and the color! I've been thinking of adding another jet set tote to my collection!





BeachBagGal said:


> Nice tote in a pretty color!





cdtracing said:


> Celadon is such a cool refreshing color!!  I have some Burmese Jade jewelry that would match this.  LOL



Thank you! I have always wanted one of these totes but never could decide on a color, and I've always wanted a mint green bag- problem solved! I was also surprised that Celadon is not as bright IRL as it shows online- which is a good thing!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love this view with the mountains and the sea


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this view with the mountains and the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416316



Very pretty and Sloan looks perfect for the view! [emoji3]


----------



## Designervintage

Little miss Ava in Dark Dune [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Designervintage said:


> Little miss Ava in Dark Dune [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3417027


Such a cute bag and I love how your bags are all stored on display, it looks so organized!


----------



## cny1941

DD Sutton and my new wristlet in sunflower [emoji258][emoji169]


----------



## Designervintage

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3417404
> 
> 
> DD Sutton and my new wristlet in sunflower [emoji258][emoji169]



That looks amazing! I especially love the color combination [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3417404
> 
> 
> DD Sutton and my new wristlet in sunflower [emoji258][emoji169]


I love the contrast between DD and the yellow wristlet! Also it's interesting going through the various posts and seeing how DD looks so different in each picture.


----------



## Designervintage

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a cute bag and I love how your bags are all stored on display, it looks so organized!



Thank you so much! I love it too displaying them like this, it really feels like my own little (MK) shop lol [emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Designervintage said:


> Thank you so much! I love it too displaying them like this, it really feels like my own little (MK) shop lol [emoji5]


Aw haha it's a great way to showcase them[emoji5] I need to take cue and find a way to organize my bags and also all my wallets, card cases and coin pouches, right now they're all over the place!


----------



## cny1941

Designervintage said:


> That looks amazing! I especially love the color combination [emoji7]



Thank you. This wristlet brightens up all my neutral bags [emoji4]



reginaPhalange said:


> I love the contrast between DD and the yellow wristlet! Also it's interesting going through the various posts and seeing how DD looks so different in each picture.



Thank you. My DD sutton came with new MK lining so I guess it is a newer shade of DD which is slightly lighter than the original DD. But anyway DD is very interesting color, it changes depending on the lights [emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. My DD sutton came with new MK lining so I guess it is a newer shade of DD which is slightly lighter than the original DD. But anyway DD is very interesting color, it changes depending on the lights [emoji173]️


You're welcome[emoji5] Are they still changing DD? I really like the colour of yours and the colour of the original DD. I feel like the one I have is much lighter and duller.


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> You're welcome[emoji5] Are they still changing DD? I really like the colour of yours and the colour of the original DD. I feel like the one I have is much lighter and duller.



I was in Macy's yesterday and almost didn't recognize dark dune. I think it was the original darker shade. I love all the dark dune variances....


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in Macy's yesterday and almost didn't recognize dark dune. I think it was the original darker shade. I love all the dark dune variances....


I prefer the darker one, but maybe it's because that's the one I originally owned. The GHW stands out against it much more.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> Little miss Ava in Dark Dune [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3417027



So cute on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3417404
> 
> 
> DD Sutton and my new wristlet in sunflower [emoji258][emoji169]



Pretty color combo!


----------



## Designervintage

reginaPhalange said:


> Aw haha it's a great way to showcase them[emoji5] I need to take cue and find a way to organize my bags and also all my wallets, card cases and coin pouches, right now they're all over the place!



Well.. If you don't mind me sharing [emoji56][emoji23], I absolutely love organizing, bags & accessories and Ikea, so I'm always looking for new ways to store and display my stuff.

My bags are actually displayed in the Billy bookcases and my accessories (such as wallets etc) are stored in a walk-in closet island I made myself of 3 Ikea kallax dividers, a little DIY project I got from the internet. 



Mine is exactly like this (I borrowed this picture from the internet), after a while I thought they took up too much space, so I broke them up in 3 separate pieces again: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe that helps for organizing your wallets, card holders and even your bags in the bigger compartments below?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Designervintage said:


> Well.. If you don't mind me sharing [emoji56][emoji23], I absolutely love organizing, bags & accessories and Ikea, so I'm always looking for new ways to store and display my stuff.
> 
> My bags are actually displayed in the Billy bookcases and my accessories (such as wallets etc) are stored in a walk-in closet island I made myself of 3 Ikea kallax dividers, a little DIY project I got from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 3417556
> 
> Mine is exactly like this (I borrowed this picture from the internet), after a while I thought they took up too much space, so I broke them up in 3 separate pieces again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417557
> 
> 
> Maybe that helps for organizing your wallets, card holders and even your bags in the bigger compartments below?


This is amazing and so helpful, thank you so much! I wanted to redecorate my room and this has given me some amazing inspiration[emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this on vacation, medium Savannah in Celadon


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> You're welcome[emoji5] Are they still changing DD? I really like the colour of yours and the colour of the original DD. I feel like the one I have is much lighter and duller.



I'm not sure, I once had DD Selma messenger and it was darker than sutton. It's not something that you noticed right away when looking at these two bags but if I looked closely I can tell they're different. 



keishapie1973 said:


> I was in Macy's yesterday and almost didn't recognize dark dune. I think it was the original darker shade. I love all the dark dune variances....



+1 love all DD [emoji7]



BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color combo!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Designervintage said:


> Well.. If you don't mind me sharing [emoji56][emoji23], I absolutely love organizing, bags & accessories and Ikea, so I'm always looking for new ways to store and display my stuff.
> 
> My bags are actually displayed in the Billy bookcases and my accessories (such as wallets etc) are stored in a walk-in closet island I made myself of 3 Ikea kallax dividers, a little DIY project I got from the internet.
> 
> View attachment 3417556
> 
> Mine is exactly like this (I borrowed this picture from the internet), after a while I thought they took up too much space, so I broke them up in 3 separate pieces again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417557
> 
> 
> Maybe that helps for organizing your wallets, card holders and even your bags in the bigger compartments below?



Thanks for sharing. Love your DIY closet [emoji173]️


----------



## CoachMaven

Tomorrow I'm wearing an oldie but a goodie, the Deneuve satchel in Tangerine


----------



## Designervintage

cny1941 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Love your DIY closet [emoji173]️



Thank you, so nice of you [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty and Sloan looks perfect for the view! [emoji3]


thank you [emoji13] [emoji1]


----------



## Stephg

In dusty rose jet set today for shopping.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> In dusty rose jet set today for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3419143


Love this bag, the colour is so pretty[emoji7] Have fun shopping!


----------



## Mimi_marie

Stephg said:


> In dusty rose jet set today for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3419143


I love the dusty rose color! I'm thinking that may be the next color Selma I get next!


----------



## Mimi_marie

Been using this beauty for the summer season!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> In dusty rose jet set today for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3419143



Cute and great for shopping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mimi_marie said:


> Been using this beauty for the summer season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419193



LOVE this color! This baby looks like it should be hanging out poolside. [emoji950]


----------



## Mimi_marie

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color! This baby looks like it should be hanging out poolside. [emoji950]



She got to go to the beach with me in Mexico!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mimi_marie said:


> She got to go to the beach with me in Mexico!



Woohoo awesome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Cindy crossbody & Coach LE Mickey key pouch packed up for dinner out tonite....


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy crossbody & Coach LE Mickey key pouch packed up for dinner out tonite....
> View attachment 3419327


These look great together, I love the style Coach chose for their Disney theme!


----------



## MKbaglover

Mimi_marie said:


> Been using this beauty for the summer season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419193


I love this bag, a lovely Summer colour!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> These look great together, I love the style Coach chose for their Disney theme!



Thx! Me too! I love the red color with the black bag.


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy crossbody & Coach LE Mickey key pouch packed up for dinner out tonite....
> View attachment 3419327



They are so cute together. Love the black-red color combo [emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy crossbody & Coach LE Mickey key pouch packed up for dinner out tonite....
> View attachment 3419327


Love the Mickey key pouch, the Coach x Disney collab had so many great pieces!


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this bag, the colour is so pretty[emoji7] Have fun shopping!





Mimi_marie said:


> I love the dusty rose color! I'm thinking that may be the next color Selma I get next!





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute and great for shopping!



Thanks! I love this colour so much!


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy crossbody & Coach LE Mickey key pouch packed up for dinner out tonite....
> View attachment 3419327



Nice combo, love Cindy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> They are so cute together. Love the black-red color combo [emoji173]️





reginaPhalange said:


> Love the Mickey key pouch, the Coach x Disney collab had so many great pieces!





Stephg said:


> Nice combo, love Cindy!



Thx! I agree that I do love the combo!!  It worked great together for a nice dinner out after being sick for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## cny1941

First day out with my fuschia tote [emoji177] I really miss fuschia. I kick myself everyday for letting all fuschia bags go [emoji17]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420756
> 
> 
> First day out with my fuschia tote [emoji177] I really miss fuschia. I kick myself everyday for letting all fuschia bags go [emoji17]



Very pretty!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420756
> 
> 
> First day out with my fuschia tote [emoji177] I really miss fuschia. I kick myself everyday for letting all fuschia bags go [emoji17]



Such a beautiful, happy color!!


----------



## cdtracing

Mimi_marie said:


> Been using this beauty for the summer season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419193



I soooooo love this color with the SHW!!!!


----------



## dannianddi

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420756
> 
> 
> First day out with my fuschia tote [emoji177] I really miss fuschia. I kick myself everyday for letting all fuschia bags go [emoji17]



Lovely color [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Such a beautiful, happy color!!





dannianddi said:


> Lovely color [emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you. So glad to have this color back again [emoji4]


----------



## Mimi_marie

cdtracing said:


> I soooooo love this color with the SHW!!!!



Thank you! It's such a nice shade and the shw compliments it well!


----------



## Hollywood H

Medium Selma with Grommets:


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Selma with Grommets:
> View attachment 3421000


The bag really ties the whole outfit together[emoji5] Also I love the shoes!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3420756
> 
> 
> First day out with my fuschia tote [emoji177] I really miss fuschia. I kick myself everyday for letting all fuschia bags go [emoji17]


Great color!  I love it!  I wish I had a small leather good in this color.


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Great color!  I love it!  I wish I had a small leather good in this color.



Thank you [emoji177] thinking of getting more in this color.


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> Medium Selma with Grommets:
> 
> View attachment 3421000



I have the large version of this!!  it's an awesome bag!!


----------



## Hollywood H

cdtracing said:


> I have the large version of this!!  it's an awesome bag!!


It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them. 

Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179


Just commented on your bag on another thread- I love it! It looks just as pretty when carried!


----------



## Lauren611

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179



That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Lauren611

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179



And i love your hair color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179


Pretty bag!


----------



## Stephg

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179



Beautiful bag! Love the colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179



Very nice!!! It really pulls your whole outfit together.....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179


Love the Miranda!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cindy crossbody in Dove basking in the sunlight...


----------



## hollymable

Medium Chandler in pearl grey


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179



Love it! Love your whole outfit so much



BeachBagGal said:


> Cindy crossbody in Dove basking in the sunlight...
> 
> View attachment 3422387



Dove [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



hollymable said:


> Medium Chandler in pearl grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422623



Look at that soft leather. Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it! Love your whole outfit so much
> 
> 
> 
> Dove [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that soft leather. Gorgeous!



Thanks girl! Hard to photograph it in daylight cause it looks white sometimes. One of my fav neutrals.


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks girl! Hard to photograph it in daylight cause it looks white sometimes. One of my fav neutrals.



In person it's almost lavender. [emoji7] I would have kept my dove Cindy if I didn't get my RM love in a similar color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> In person it's almost lavender. [emoji7] I would have kept my dove Cindy if I didn't get my RM love in a similar color.



Understandable. The Love is too short for me crossbody. Too bad because I do love the bag. I know that's not an issue for you. [emoji6]. The Cindy sits a lot lower so it works great for me.


----------



## Bootlover07

Headed out for drinks with my new medium Selma in mandarin!


----------



## Stephg

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed out for drinks with my new medium Selma in mandarin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422793



Looks great! Have fun


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed out for drinks with my new medium Selma in mandarin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422793



Love that color!!! Perfect pop of color!


----------



## cdtracing

Went out of town today but carried an oldie but a goodie.  My MK Chelsea.  The leather is so soft & the bag is very slouchy; love the feel of it.  And I needed the exterior side pockets today!


----------



## Hollywood H

Bootlover07 said:


> Headed out for drinks with my new medium Selma in mandarin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422793


Great pop of colour for oufit.


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

Hollywood H said:


> It's one of my most used handbags. And i have a lot them.
> 
> Medium Miranda Shoulder Bag in Cameo:
> View attachment 3422179


This bag is absolutely beautiful! I also wanted to say I think your haircut & color looks fantastic on you!!


cdtracing said:


> Went out of town today but carried an oldie but a goodie.  My MK Chelsea.  The leather is so soft & the bag is very slouchy; love the feel of it.  And I needed the exterior side pockets today!
> 
> View attachment 3422975


Ohhhh my goodness! That bag looks so squishy and beautiful! 


keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253



Love it! The walnut color is so pretty- it looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253


The bag looks super cute on you! Walnut is a great neutral brown.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is absolutely beautiful! I also wanted to say I think your haircut & color looks fantastic on you!!
> 
> Ohhhh my goodness! That bag looks so squishy and beautiful!
> 
> 
> Love it! The walnut color is so pretty- it looks great on you!





BeachBagGal said:


> The bag looks super cute on you! Walnut is a great neutral brown.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253



Looking sharp!!  Looks like the Saddlebag style will be a big trend for fall.


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Looking sharp!!  Looks like the Saddlebag style will be a big trend for fall.



Thank you!!! I also read that the hobo will be big. Another reason for more purchases.....


----------



## Stephg

Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Very beautiful and classic!


keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253


----------



## Glttglam

Stephg said:


> Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423660



Beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Glttglam said:


> Very beautiful and classic!



Thank you...


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423660



That's a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423660



So pretty! Is that silver hardware?


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253



I love this!  I wish I could do crossbody for the ease of it, but I feel too awkward


----------



## HeatherL

Large Sky blue Riley today!


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3423744
> 
> 
> Large Sky blue Riley today!


It really loks like a differnt color then pale blue....... Does it look like cornflower at all? Its beautiful


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> It really loks like a differnt color then pale blue....... Does it look like cornflower at all? Its beautiful



It's definitely different from pale blue and cornflower.  Sky is brighter and lighter than cornflower.  It's also brighter and deeper than pale.  I'm not really good at verbalizing color comparisons so I hope this helps.


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423660



Gorgeous [emoji173]️ 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3423744
> 
> 
> Large Sky blue Riley today!



Love this color over the soft leather and the charm is so cute [emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!



HeatherL said:


> That's a beauty!



Thanks!



BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Is that silver hardware?



Yes silver! I usually go for gold hardware but this one just looked killer in silver. Ah I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3423744
> 
> 
> Large Sky blue Riley today!


Love the color


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> It's definitely different from pale blue and cornflower.  Sky is brighter and lighter than cornflower.  It's also brighter and deeper than pale.  I'm not really good at verbalizing color comparisons so I hope this helps.


It does thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> I love this!  I wish I could do crossbody for the ease of it, but I feel too awkward



Thank you. It's weird. I always felt awkward wearing bags crossbody too. I got my Cindy crossbody about a year ago and now I love them. I wear most of my bags this way now....


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3423744
> 
> 
> Large Sky blue Riley today!



Very cute!!! Coach has some really nice bag charms. I've been eyeing a couple but trying to resist....


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Using dusty rose Selma today, I can't stop staring at her [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423660



Really loving this [emoji7] I used my DR Selma messenger all week and the love isn't wearing off [emoji4]


----------



## dannianddi

May I ask, does anyone else notice that lately he has been coming out with the same colors just twisting them slightly and changing the name? Like dusty rose and vintage rose? Like raspberry, neon pink, zinnia, and Fuschia? It makes it hard to like a color lol because then I see something better and it's only a couple Pantone shades different! [emoji5]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Heading to the nail studio with my sutton medium .. Last picture with this hair .. Tomorrow i have a hair stylist apointment and i will get a new hair colour aaaah and i will cut my hair( not so much) i'm soo nervous as i haven't coloured my hair for 7 years
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3424255
View attachment 3424258


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! Coach has some really nice bag charms. I've been eyeing a couple but trying to resist....



Thank you!  I'm also trying to resist the remaining "emojis" in this collection too!


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> May I ask, does anyone else notice that lately he has been coming out with the same colors just twisting them slightly and changing the name? Like dusty rose and vintage rose? Like raspberry, neon pink, zinnia, and Fuschia? It makes it hard to like a color lol because then I see something better and it's only a couple Pantone shades different! [emoji5]


Yes I've noticed there are some colours that are similar to previous seasons and in some cases nearly identical


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3423744
> 
> 
> Large Sky blue Riley today!



So pretty and love the Coach emoji on it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes silver! I usually go for gold hardware but this one just looked killer in silver. Ah I'm so in love with this bag!



I guess I didn't realize DR came with silver hardware. I thought it was just gold. Looks nice!


----------



## Designervintage

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Jamie saddle bag in walnut.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3423253



So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Heading to the nail studio with my sutton medium .. Last picture with this hair .. Tomorrow i have a hair stylist apointment and i will get a new hair colour aaaah and i will cut my hair( not so much) i'm soo nervous as i haven't coloured my hair for 7 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424255
> View attachment 3424258



Oh no can't view the pic. ☹️. What color are you going for? Still keeping the long hair?


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and love the Coach emoji on it!



Thanks!


----------



## Designervintage

Date night with my dear hubby and little miss Ava [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Designervintage said:


> Date night with my dear hubby and little miss Ava [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3424467



It's absolutely perfect for your outfit.....


----------



## keishapie1973

Designervintage said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]



Thank you.....


----------



## Designervintage

keishapie1973 said:


> It's absolutely perfect for your outfit.....



So nice of you [emoji8]


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Date night with my dear hubby and little miss Ava [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3424467


Gorgeous bag and outfit!  They coordinate so well!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh no can't view the pic. ☹️. What color are you going for? Still keeping the long hair?





Maybe you will see the pic now?
I would like to have something like balayage /ombre but more natural like sun kissed hair .. 
Like jessica alba i hope they can do that as i'm going to an expensive hair stylist.. I will keep the long hair and cut maybe max. 5-10 cm (ps: my hair are not "open" on that picture so they are very long until my butt haha)


----------



## cdtracing

Designervintage said:


> Date night with my dear hubby and little miss Ava [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3424467



Ava looks splendid with you outfit!


----------



## cdtracing

Oops...double post. LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3424801
> 
> Maybe you will see the pic now?
> I would like to have something like balayage /ombre but more natural like sun kissed hair ..
> Like jessica alba i hope they can do that as i'm going to an expensive hair stylist.. I will keep the long hair and cut maybe max. 5-10 cm (ps: my hair are not "open" on that picture so they are very long until my butt haha)
> 
> View attachment 3424802
> View attachment 3424803



Cute pic - see it now lol!

Oh yeah I love Jessica Alba's color! Very pretty. Def post pix after you get it done. [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

Designervintage said:


> Date night with my dear hubby and little miss Ava [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3424467



Love the bag and your outfit. Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## Hollywood H

I love carrying my cement Selma. It's the perfect neutral shade for me.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> I love carrying my cement Selma. It's the perfect neutral shade for me.
> 
> View attachment 3425169


Your hair, bag and shoes match perfectly!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Cindy crossbody in Dove basking in the sunlight...
> 
> View attachment 3422387



Love...dove is such a pretty color!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute pic - see it now lol!
> 
> Oh yeah I love Jessica Alba's color! Very pretty. Def post pix after you get it done. [emoji3]


here are the photos ..15 cm or more has been cut 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 before
And after


----------



## keishapie1973

Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]


----------



## DrLee

I bought this beauty yesterday at Dillard's semi annual sale for $119. I love it!


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807



Looks great! Love DR [emoji7]


----------



## hollymable

Small Ava in pale pink


----------



## Bootlover07

DrLee said:


> I bought this beauty yesterday at Dillard's semi annual sale for $119. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425929



I love this!! What's this style called?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Love...dove is such a pretty color!



Thx! I love it too. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> here are the photos ..15 cm or more has been cut
> 
> View attachment 3425588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> And after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425589
> View attachment 3425590



That looks so pretty!!! Love the waves/curls! What did the stylist use to get them that way? How are you loving it?!?


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807



Cute! Looks great with your top!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DrLee said:


> I bought this beauty yesterday at Dillard's semi annual sale for $119. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425929



That's so pretty! What is the style called?


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807



Love this!  DR is a great neutral with a kick!  I would have never thought to pair it with your color top but this just shows DR can go with anything!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Looks great! Love DR [emoji7]





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Looks great with your top!





HeatherL said:


> Love this!  DR is a great neutral with a kick!  I would have never thought to pair it with your color top but this just shows DR can go with anything!



Thanks!!! It really is a great neutral.....


----------



## keishapie1973

DrLee said:


> I bought this beauty yesterday at Dillard's semi annual sale for $119. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425929



Love it!!!! I really wish there was a Dillard's near me. I probably would have done my Christmas shopping....


----------



## DrLee

Bootlover07 said:


> I love this!! What's this style called?





BeachBagGal said:


> That's so pretty! What is the style called?



Thank you! It's a Devon Large Shoulder Tote


----------



## DrLee

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!! I really wish there was a Dillard's near me. I probably would have done my Christmas shopping....



Haha, I certainly did some of mine! I got some amazing, super soft throw blankets for only $14, originally $50. Everyone I know is getting a throw blanket. Lol


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807



Look great on you. DR is so pretty love the stitching



DrLee said:


> I bought this beauty yesterday at Dillard's semi annual sale for $119. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425929



What a steal! Beautiful black leather love the shw 



hollymable said:


> Small Ava in pale pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425981



So pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> That looks so pretty!!! Love the waves/curls! What did the stylist use to get them that way? How are you loving it?!?



I love it .. I was really suprised that i did it haha and that i cut so much of my hair .: the colour changes depending of the light and i like that as it looks more natural  he made the curls with something like this ( but not exactly this brand) love the way he did it.. Never had such curls


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sandra.AT said:


> here are the photos ..15 cm or more has been cut
> 
> View attachment 3425588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> And after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425589
> View attachment 3425590


The new hair looks gorgeous, I love the way balayage can completely transform someones hair!


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807


We don't see many Cindys, it seems like the perfect size bag[emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

hollymable said:


> Small Ava in pale pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425981


I'm usually not a pink fan but the Ava looks gorgeous in this colour[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> I love it .. I was really suprised that i did it haha and that i cut so much of my hair .: the colour changes depending of the light and i like that as it looks more natural  he made the curls with something like this ( but not exactly this brand) love the way he did it.. Never had such curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426603



Well it looks really pretty! Love that it looks more natural. I've seen these curling wands before, but never have tried one. My hair is long too and I don't have much patience for using a curling iron unless I'm going to a special event. Plus I get too warm in the summer. Maybe I'll try one during the Fall/Winter. Love the way it looks! [emoji3]

To be on topic lol... here's my black Bedford crossbody in black. LOVE this little crossbody! 
View attachment 3426715


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hmmm pic is being funky.. Let me try again..


----------



## myluvofbags

large deep pink quilted Selma


----------



## Hollywood H

Ballet Selma with studs. I almost only carry my Selmas lately. And im really into grey, white and rose as you can see.


----------



## Hollywood H

myluvofbags said:


> large deep pink quilted Selma


Wow, thats a great bag!


----------



## Stephg

myluvofbags said:


> large deep pink quilted Selma



Gorgeous bag!



Hollywood H said:


> Ballet Selma with studs. I almost only carry my Selmas lately. And im really into grey, white and rose as you can see.
> View attachment 3426726



Love the ballet with studs! Looks great on you.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks! 


Hollywood H said:


> Wow, thats a great bag!





Stephg said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ballet with studs! Looks great on you.


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> Ballet Selma with studs. I almost only carry my Selmas lately. And im really into grey, white and rose as you can see.
> View attachment 3426726



Very sharp looking! Changed your hair color? 

It's a pleasure to watch your photos. Don't stop posting them here! Reminds me of how I was looking about 16 years ago, before kids.


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> large deep pink quilted Selma



Gorgeous [emoji177] love everything about this bag


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Switched to my medium dusty rose Cindy today.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425807



If you use the shoulder strap, do the handles stay up or will they lay down? I like the style, love the colour


----------



## cny1941

My weekend companion [emoji4][emoji162][emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> My weekend companion [emoji4][emoji162][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3427042


Love the color block! Such a great neutral


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> My weekend companion [emoji4][emoji162][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3427042


Such pretty neutrals, I don't think I've seen this colour combo before[emoji5]


----------



## hollymable

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm usually not a pink fan but the Ava looks gorgeous in this colour[emoji7]


Thanks! I agree, some bags look really good in certain colors and I think pale pink really "fits" Ava.


----------



## reginaPhalange

hollymable said:


> Thanks! I agree, some bags look really good in certain colors and I think pale pink really "fits" Ava.


Yes, that's just it! The colour really suits the bag, since it's a more elegant style.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Ballet Selma with studs. I almost only carry my Selmas lately. And im really into grey, white and rose as you can see.
> View attachment 3426726


Selma in ballet looks fantastic. I wore mine yesterday and paired it with a dress in the exact same color and my blossom fultons. Got so many compliments and looks. I love that color!


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Love the color block! Such a great neutral



Thank you. Colorblock is just growing on me. Hope to see more this fall. 



reginaPhalange said:


> Such pretty neutrals, I don't think I've seen this colour combo before[emoji5]



Thank you. Me neither, I was surprised when I saw this bag at TJ Maxx. They also had this colorblock on medium Selma, both were pretty.


----------



## Sandra.AT

reginaPhalange said:


> The new hair looks gorgeous, I love the way balayage can completely transform someones hair!


thank you  i´m also suprised how natural it can look and i love it  my hair is not even damaged


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Hmmm pic is being funky.. Let me try again..
> View attachment 3426716


this bag looks so great... love such small crossbody bags..need to get one too


----------



## Hollywood H

andral5 said:


> Very sharp looking! Changed your hair color?
> 
> It's a pleasure to watch your photos. Don't stop posting them here! Reminds me of how I was looking about 16 years ago, before kids.


Yes, i did. It's almost platinum bleached now. I tone it with purple toners to get a grey/silvery/purple look. I dyed my hair black/ dark brown for half my life so it was time for a change.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> this bag looks so great... love such small crossbody bags..need to get one too



Thx! Yeah this is a great one. It can slip into bigger bags too. Also, the strap can be detached so it can be carried as a clutch. Looks great as a clutch too! [emoji3]


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! Yeah this is a great one. It can slip into bigger bags too. Also, the strap can be detached so it can be carried as a clutch. Looks great as a clutch too! [emoji3]


I´m waiting for my trip to L.A for christmas to buy some MK bags... In Austria those bags are more expensive than in the USA ... so I need to be patient and NOT buy any bag until christmas.. i hope I can do that.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sandra.AT said:


> I´m waiting for my trip to L.A for christmas to buy some MK bags... In Austria those bags are more expensive than in the USA ... so I need to be patient and NOT buy any bag until christmas.. i hope I can do that.


I'm planning a trip to my friend, and there's an MK flagstore in that city. Hope to find some accessories like earrings/necklaces, bagcharms? 7 weeks left to save up!


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium mandarin for my road trip to see my family!


----------



## Kelly M

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium mandarin for my road trip to see my family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428723


I love it!! I adore red bag statement pieces. It's beautiful 
Is mandarin the most true red color MK has?


----------



## amethyst25

Kelly M said:


> I love it!! I adore red bag statement pieces. It's beautiful
> Is mandarin the most true red color MK has?



Mandarin leans more orange-red. I'd say MK's most true red color was called "Red" which they put out during the winter a few years ago.


----------



## Stephg

Still in dusty rose[emoji7]


----------



## Kelly M

Stephg said:


> Still in dusty rose[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3430885


Wow, the color looks so different in that light! It's so gorgeous 
You need to post some outfit pics with it


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> Still in dusty rose[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3430885


Wow, she looks so pretty! Great choice!


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Still in dusty rose[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3430885



Beautiful [emoji173]️ love those silver studs [emoji4]


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> Wow, the color looks so different in that light! It's so gorgeous
> You need to post some outfit pics with it





Fendilove said:


> Wow, she looks so pretty! Great choice!





cny1941 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️ love those silver studs [emoji4]



Thanks all [emoji3]


----------



## dannianddi

one of my faves is on my arm today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3431331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my faves is on my arm today!



Pretty color combo!


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color combo!



Thank you !


----------



## Sandra.AT

Goung to work with my selma


----------



## Stephg

Switched into dark dune [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Goung to work with my selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431625



So pretty and love the hair!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Switched into dark dune [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3431872



Very nice!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and love the hair!



Thank you so much [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My black small Bedford. A great small crossbody!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Switched into dark dune [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3431872



I really like how this color changes depending on the light.  It's a beautiful chameleon.
Enjoy!


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> My black small Bedford. A great small crossbody!
> View attachment 3432190



I love this !


----------



## dannianddi

Stephg said:


> Switched into dark dune [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3431872



Love this color! Great choice


----------



## dannianddi

my new all black beauty!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3432454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new all black beauty!


Is that gunmetal hardware on your bag?  I love it!


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3432454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new all black beauty!



So edgy, I love it!


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> Is that gunmetal hardware on your bag?  I love it!



Yes! It's gunmetal! I'm in love. I got it at the outlets and they have it in grey and pale blue with the gunmetal hardware [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Yes! It's gunmetal! I'm in love. I got it at the outlets and they have it in grey and pale blue with the gunmetal hardware [emoji177][emoji177]


Gunmetal on black is stunning!  I think your bag would also look great in dark grey.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> Gunmetal on black is stunning!  I think your bag would also look great in dark grey.



So true. I love the hardware. It's deformity my new favorite. And It helps because I just love to wear all black lol


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with my girls and my sloan tonight


----------



## cdtracing

Been carrying this girl for the past couple of days.


----------



## Stephg

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my girls and my sloan tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432953



Looking awesome!



cdtracing said:


> Been carrying this girl for the past couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 3432973



Love this with the poms!


----------



## Hollywood H

My small Jet Set Travel Tote in neon yellow came to work with me today.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Love this with the poms!



Yes. I just found this pom to match the merlot color of the bag.  The merlot color is a hard one to match up but I think this pom does nicely.  It was called Burgundy Wine.


----------



## cdtracing

Great pop of color with your outfit!!!  You look so summery!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with my girls and my sloan tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432953



CUTE! Loving those curls too! Did you use the wand on them?


----------



## Glttglam

Hollywood H said:


> My small Jet Set Travel Tote in neon yellow came to work with me today.
> View attachment 3432992


Very nice color!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Stephg said:


> Looking awesome!
> !


 thank you so much [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> CUTE! Loving those curls too! Did you use the wand on them?



Thank you.. My hair stylist did this again with the same curling iron ..[emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## Stephg

In dusty rose jet set today, heading to the fair with hubby and baby girl [emoji7] very bright today, washed the colour out a bit.


----------



## cdtracing

Today, this girl went to church with me.  I was in the mood for Black, White, Grey, Silver.  I fall in love with this bag every time I bring her out!  Thanks, @ubo22 for the tip of the Cadillac conditioner!  It works wonderful on reptile leather!  She's all conditioned & ready to go!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Today, this girl went to church with me.  I was in the mood for Black, White, Grey, Silver.  I fall in love with this bag every time I bring her out!  Thanks, @ubo22 for the tip of the Cadillac conditioner!  It works wonderful on reptile leather!  She's all conditioned & ready to go!!
> View attachment 3433849



I LOVE this!!!!! So beautiful!!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Today, this girl went to church with me.  I was in the mood for Black, White, Grey, Silver.  I fall in love with this bag every time I bring her out!  Thanks, @ubo22 for the tip of the Cadillac conditioner!  It works wonderful on reptile leather!  She's all conditioned & ready to go!!
> View attachment 3433849



Wow..she's gorgeous  [emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Kelly M

My one & only - large Selma in luggage 
Please excuse the huge photo... how do you post something as an attachment instead of the actual photo?


----------



## keishapie1973

Kelly M said:


> My one & only - large Selma in luggage
> Please excuse the huge photo... how do you post something as an attachment instead of the actual photo?



She's a beauty!!!! My one and only Selma is in luggage too. 

I prefer actual photos instead of attachments. Easier for everyone......


----------



## Kelly M

keishapie1973 said:


> She's a beauty!!!! My one and only Selma is in luggage too.
> 
> I prefer actual photos instead of attachments. Easier for everyone......


Oh, thanks for letting me know!  I agree on ease, but I feel bad because the photo comes out HUGE


----------



## Fendilove

Enjoying my Dillon. Perfect size for summer crossbody!


----------



## Hollywood H

Bedford Gusset Crossbody in Raspberry paired with matching top and matching lipstick (not seen in this pic).


----------



## Glttglam

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3434416
> View attachment 3434416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my Dillon. Perfect size for summer crossbody!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Kelly M

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3434416
> View attachment 3434416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my Dillon. Perfect size for summer crossbody!


So cute, I love the color!


----------



## Kelly M

Hollywood H said:


> Bedford Gusset Crossbody in Raspberry paired with matching top and matching lipstick (not seen in this pic).
> View attachment 3434422


You always have the cutest outfits and pairings


----------



## Bootlover07

Kelly M said:


> My one & only - large Selma in luggage
> Please excuse the huge photo... how do you post something as an attachment instead of the actual photo?



Your bag is SO beautiful!!! I love Selma's and it's so classy in this color!



keishapie1973 said:


> She's a beauty!!!! My one and only Selma is in luggage too.
> 
> I prefer actual photos instead of attachments. Easier for everyone......



ITA! I get annoyed when I'm scrolling through and have to click on attachments [emoji23]


----------



## Kelly M

Bootlover07 said:


> Your bag is SO beautiful!!! I love Selma's and it's so classy in this color!
> ITA! I get annoyed when I'm scrolling through and have to click on attachments [emoji23]


Thank you!! Exactly what I was looking for  
And thanks for agreeing! I'll keep the gigantic photos then


----------



## HeatherL

Kelly M said:


> My one & only - large Selma in luggage
> Please excuse the huge photo... how do you post something as an attachment instead of the actual photo?



Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dannianddi

Do you think this bag is boring? Debating bringing it back before it use it for fall...


----------



## Kelly M

dannianddi said:


> Do you think this bag is boring? Debating bringing it back before it use it for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434555


I don't think it's boring! It's clean and elegant IMO  Maybe if you add a silk scarf or pom pom it'll give it more personality and a more fun appearance!


----------



## dannianddi

Kelly M said:


> I don't think it's boring! It's clean and elegant IMO  Maybe if you add a silk scarf or pom pom it'll give it more personality and a more fun appearance!



Ok! It was $190 at the outlets with the deals blah blah.. But my fiancé has me second guessing and I figured asking my fellow purse ladies would help me decide. I thought it was great for fall but he said the color is boring with that style (Kellen)


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> Do you think this bag is boring? Debating bringing it back before it use it for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434555





Kelly M said:


> I don't think it's boring! It's clean and elegant IMO  Maybe if you add a silk scarf or pom pom it'll give it more personality and a more fun appearance!



I think it's beautiful! I white Pom Pom would be super cute on that!


----------



## Kelly M

dannianddi said:


> Ok! It was $190 at the outlets with the deals blah blah.. But my fiancé has me second guessing and I figured asking my fellow purse ladies would help me decide. I thought it was great for fall but he said the color is boring with that style (Kellen)


What color is that? I really think it could easy be spruced up with a scarf or Pom Pom - burgundy would look awesome from what I can tell!


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3434416
> View attachment 3434416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my Dillon. Perfect size for summer crossbody!



Love the bag and colour! Gorgeous


----------



## dannianddi

Kelly M said:


> What color is that? I really think it could easy be spruced up with a scarf or Pom Pom - burgundy would look awesome from what I can tell!





Bootlover07 said:


> I think it's beautiful! I white Pom Pom would be super cute on that!



I think a pom would be great! I'll check eBay for a burgundy one.. I have white and a couple of crazy colors! I'll try them when I get home. I called the outlets and they don't do returns only exchanges or store credits anyway -__-.. Boo.... Color is Olive


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> Do you think this bag is boring? Debating bringing it back before it use it for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434555



Not boring, add a pom and it will be cute and functional!


----------



## Kelly M

dannianddi said:


> I think a pom would be great! I'll check eBay for a burgundy one.. I have white and a couple of crazy colors! I'll try them when I get home. I called the outlets and they don't do returns only exchanges or store credits anyway -__-.. Boo.... Color is Olive


I thought it was olive, hence my burgundy suggestion  I love the look of olive bags with red toned accessories! Even a little pink one would look cute too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kelly M said:


> My one & only - large Selma in luggage
> Please excuse the huge photo... how do you post something as an attachment instead of the actual photo?



Very nice! Looks great with your blue top. 

You can always choose the smaller image size when posting a pic if you want a smaller size.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Bedford Gusset Crossbody in Raspberry paired with matching top and matching lipstick (not seen in this pic).
> View attachment 3434422



Love that cute pop of color!


----------



## Kelly M

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks great with your blue top.
> You can always choose the smaller image size when posting a pic if you want a smaller size.


Thank you! It's actually not blue, but grey! It appears different colors in different lights - sometimes blue, grey, or purple! 
Do you mean the thumbnail size? Thank you, I thought about that too  But I was curious about how to attach a photo, like how it'll say "View attachment"


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Do you think this bag is boring? Debating bringing it back before it use it for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434555



Not boring at all.  You can dress it up with a fur pom or a scarf as some of the ladies have suggested but you can also get the bag charms that look like charm bracelets you connect to the handles or with any other interesting purse charm.  I love the color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kelly M said:


> Thank you! It's actually not blue, but grey! It appears different colors in different lights - sometimes blue, grey, or purple!
> Do you mean the thumbnail size? Thank you, I thought about that too  But I was curious about how to attach a photo, like how it'll say "View attachment"



Oh okay, well shirt color looks good whatever color it is lol. 

When you choose a photo and it gives you options for best,medium, and small.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Not boring at all.  You can dress it up with a fur pom or a scarf as some of the ladies have suggested but you can also get the bag charms that look like charm bracelets you connect to the handles or with any other interesting purse charm.  I love the color.



I think I'll keep it! I do love the color as well! Thanks for your input. Much appreciated [emoji5]


----------



## HeatherL

Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3435462
> 
> 
> Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!



Great color...I love my Jet set such a perfect everyday bag for me.


----------



## HeatherL

MKB0925 said:


> Great color...I love my Jet set such a perfect everyday bag for me.



Thanks! I also think it's a perfect everyday bag, but I love the material & the zip top for no exposer to weather.  It's definitely a great all around bag!


----------



## Kelly M

My large Selma - naturally


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> My large Selma - naturally



Looks great on you


----------



## Kelly M

Stephg said:


> Looks great on you


Thank you  Lots of brown tones in my outfit today!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3435462
> 
> 
> Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!



I love grape!!!  It's such a glorious color, especially with shw!!!!



Kelly M said:


> My large Selma - naturally



Gorgeous & it's a perfect match to your top!!  Looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## Kelly M

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3435462
> 
> 
> Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!


I love the color! Such a beautiful statement piece 



cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous & it's a perfect match to your top!!  Looks stunning on you!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3435462
> 
> 
> Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!


Grape is such a fun color.  I love it on this bag!


Kelly M said:


> My large Selma - naturally


Love the luggage Selma with your matching top.  Great neutral!


----------



## Kelly M

ubo22 said:


> Love the luggage Selma with your matching top.  Great neutral!


Absolutely  I'm loving her!


----------



## dannianddi

Kelly M said:


> My large Selma - naturally



I love your large Selma! And neutrals are my favorite. Great outfit!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3435462
> 
> 
> Grape Jet Set Zip Top!  Getting ready for the upcoming storms this week!



So beautiful [emoji171] my heart skips a beat every time when I see this color



Kelly M said:


> My large Selma - naturally



Great bag looks nice on you [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> So beautiful [emoji171] my heart skips a beat every time when I see this color
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag looks nice on you [emoji4]



Thanks!  Me too.  Grape is my favorite MK purple to date!


----------



## Stephg

Getting a pedicure with dusty rose Selma today - mama needs some pampering. Feeling a bit worn out!


----------



## Hollywood H

Large Lizard embossed Selma. It's the most unique bag in my collection because non saffiano Selmas are quite rare.


----------



## Kelly M

Stephg said:


> Getting a pedicure with dusty rose Selma today - mama needs some pampering. Feeling a bit worn out!
> 
> View attachment 3436482


That bag gets more and more beautiful every time I see it 



Hollywood H said:


> Large Lizard embossed Selma. It's the most unique bag in my collection because non saffiano Selmas are quite rare.
> View attachment 3436508


Love the coordination! Pretty neat bag


----------



## Stephg

Hollywood H said:


> Large Lizard embossed Selma. It's the most unique bag in my collection because non saffiano Selmas are quite rare.
> View attachment 3436508



Looks great on you!


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> Large Lizard embossed Selma. It's the most unique bag in my collection because non saffiano Selmas are quite rare.
> View attachment 3436508


Bag Twin.Love it


----------



## MKB0925

Medium Jet Set in Dove


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> Medium Jet Set in Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437406



Beautiful! Always love grey with shw [emoji173]️


----------



## Kelly M

Once again... Large Selma in luggage 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kelly M said:


> Once again... Large Selma in luggage
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks super cute with your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Medium Jet Set in Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437406



Love that Dove color!


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> Once again... Large Selma in luggage
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks great and super cute shirt!


----------



## bunnywolf

My companion today. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

bunnywolf said:


> My companion today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437623



Sooo pretty! Dove?


----------



## bunnywolf

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty! Dove?



Nope. She's the lilac. [emoji4]

In the sun, her grey tone comes out a lot more. Indoors, she becomes more purple-y.


----------



## Hollywood H

bunnywolf said:


> My companion today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437623


Really pretty!

When i first saw this style in stores, i couldn't figure out how to open it at first.


----------



## bunnywolf

Hollywood H said:


> Really pretty!
> 
> When i first saw this style in stores, i couldn't figure out how to open it at first.



I can see how you'd just want to jab the buttons at first. [emoji12] Then the 'Ah ha!' moment comes. I love your collection too, btw.


----------



## Kelly M

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute with your outfit!





Stephg said:


> Looks great and super cute shirt!



Thank you, ladies  I love how versatile this bag is. 



bunnywolf said:


> My companion today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437623


So pretty! I love the quilting. Gorgeous color too!


----------



## arntk519

I don't know the name of this bag.   It's been my everyday bag for years.  Very worn out but still well-loved and used.


----------



## HeatherL

My large Dark Dune Selma, for the last two days [emoji7]!

I'm feeling a need for my Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape today though, so time to switch!


----------



## reginaPhalange

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3438989
> 
> 
> My large Dark Dune Selma, for the last two days [emoji7]!
> 
> I'm feeling a need for my Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape today though, so time to switch!


Love this and the TB owl coin purse is a really cute touch!


----------



## dannianddi

pale blue studded satchel from MK Outlets [emoji177] now I have the all black and this lovely one


----------



## HeatherL

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this and the TB owl coin purse is a really cute touch!



Thank you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3439666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pale blue studded satchel from MK Outlets [emoji177] now I have the all black and this lovely one



I love the gunmetal hardware!  Even in pale blue, the gunmetal give it a slightly edgy look!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I love the gunmetal hardware!  Even in pale blue, the gunmetal give it a slightly edgy look!!



I love it too! I like gunmetal because it goes with any time jewelry and accessories! Yay


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love the gunmetal hardware!  Even in pale blue, the gunmetal give it a slightly edgy look!!





dannianddi said:


> I love it too! I like gunmetal because it goes with any time jewelry and accessories! Yay


Yes, gunmetal seems to go with everything.  I've noticed it with my gunmetal Berkley clutch.


----------



## cny1941

Easy Sunday with raspberry Selma stud messenger [emoji177]


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3439852
> 
> 
> Easy Sunday with raspberry Selma stud messenger [emoji177]



Love this!!!  Although I might be a little biased as I have this cutie too [emoji3]


----------



## dannianddi

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3439852
> 
> 
> Easy Sunday with raspberry Selma stud messenger [emoji177]



Love the raspberry with silver studs! Sometimes the gold feels so formal.


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Love this!!!  Although I might be a little biased as I have this cutie too [emoji3]



Yay twins! This lil cutie is fun to have [emoji4]



dannianddi said:


> Love the raspberry with silver studs! Sometimes the gold feels so formal.



Thank you. The only gold studs I love is with dark dune color, they look great together imo. I need to see gunmetal hw, looks so pretty from the photos you shared.


----------



## dgphoto

Sloan two tone today


----------



## dannianddi

dgphoto said:


> Sloan two tone today
> View attachment 3440494



Lovely bag! Love the neutral combo


----------



## HeatherL

Medium Bedford belted satchel in dark taupe!


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3440691
> 
> 
> Medium Bedford belted satchel in dark taupe!



Looks gorgeous in that colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3440691
> 
> 
> Medium Bedford belted satchel in dark taupe!



Love this!!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3440691
> 
> 
> Medium Bedford belted satchel in dark taupe!



Really love this color on this bag [emoji173]️gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Looks gorgeous in that colour!





keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!





cny1941 said:


> Really love this color on this bag [emoji173]️gorgeous!



Thank you ladies!!!  This was an excellent gift from my mom back in January, and I'm still loving it [emoji7]


----------



## dannianddi

my Taryn that I'm debating selling [emoji102]


----------



## Designervintage

Kelly M said:


> Once again... Large Selma in luggage
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love your bag, hair and outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

Large Rhea in luggage, thinking of selling as well.. I really wanted a large hobo bag, like the Louis Vuitton Galliera GM (but too expensive) but I don't think this one is big enough on me, if you know what I mean? What do you ladies think? [emoji8]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Designervintage said:


> Large Rhea in luggage, thinking of selling as well.. I really wanted a large hobo bag, like the Louis Vuitton Galliera GM (but too expensive) but I don't think this one is big enough on me, if you know what I mean? What do you ladies think? [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441048


I think it looks great on you! It has a nice slouch to it and it's in a great, classic color. Though if you're not feeling it go ahead and sell it.


----------



## Stephg

In jet set reversible on this yucky rainy day.


----------



## keishapie1973

Designervintage said:


> Large Rhea in luggage, thinking of selling as well.. I really wanted a large hobo bag, like the Louis Vuitton Galliera GM (but too expensive) but I don't think this one is big enough on me, if you know what I mean? What do you ladies think? [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441048



I had a LV Galliera pm that I sold. Check out the Coach Nomad. I have that one and love it....


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I had a LV Galliera pm that I sold. Check out the Coach Nomad. I have that one and love it....



Coach Nomad is a great hobo & larger than the MK Rhea, I believe.  Not even close to as expensive as the LV Galleriera GM, if cost is a concern & a good alternative.


----------



## Designervintage

BeachBagGal said:


> I think it looks great on you! It has a nice slouch to it and it's in a great, classic color. Though if you're not feeling it go ahead and sell it.





keishapie1973 said:


> I had a LV Galliera pm that I sold. Check out the Coach Nomad. I have that one and love it....





cdtracing said:


> Coach Nomad is a great hobo & larger than the MK Rhea, I believe.  Not even close to as expensive as the LV Galleriera GM, if cost is a concern & a good alternative.



Thanks for the advice ladies! 
I know of one retailer in the Netherlands who just started to sell selected styles and colors of Coach, still 700 USD for the Nomad [emoji33], I think I will hold on to my Rhea for a while [emoji56][emoji23]!


----------



## Designervintage

keishapie1973 said:


> I had a LV Galliera pm that I sold. Check out the Coach Nomad. I have that one and love it....



Do you know if the Nomad is bigger or smaller than the Galliera PM? TIA [emoji5]!


----------



## Kelly M

Designervintage said:


> Large Rhea in luggage, thinking of selling as well.. I really wanted a large hobo bag, like the Louis Vuitton Galliera GM (but too expensive) but I don't think this one is big enough on me, if you know what I mean? What do you ladies think? [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441048





BeachBagGal said:


> I think it looks great on you! It has a nice slouch to it and it's in a great, classic color. Though if you're not feeling it go ahead and sell it.


I agree with *BeachBagGal*  It doesn't sound like you're really into it anymore, so I would suggest you sell it. Find something you really love!


----------



## keishapie1973

Designervintage said:


> Do you know if the Nomad is bigger or smaller than the Galliera PM? TIA [emoji5]!



I believe they are about the same size.....


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Large Rhea in luggage, thinking of selling as well.. I really wanted a large hobo bag, like the Louis Vuitton Galliera GM (but too expensive) but I don't think this one is big enough on me, if you know what I mean? What do you ladies think? [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441048


I own a LV Galliera GM in damier azur and nothing (still) compares to it with regards to functionality and size as a hobo.  I love it and use it a ton in the spring/summer!  If you really like it, I'd just save up for one.  It's the only hobo I need or want.


----------



## Designervintage

ubo22 said:


> I own a LV Galliera GM in damier azur and nothing (still) compares to it with regards to functionality and size as a hobo.  I love it and use it a ton in the spring/summer!  If you really like it, I'd just save up for one.  It's the only hobo I need or want.



Thanks so much for your help and advice! Do you happen to have a MK bag such as a Hamilton or Sutton etc. for comparing sizes with the Galliera GM? (and maybe even a picture [emoji56][emoji56]) that would be awesome!


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Thanks so much for your help and advice! Do you happen to have a MK bag such as a Hamilton or Sutton etc. for comparing sizes with the Galliera GM? (and maybe even a picture [emoji56][emoji56]) that would be awesome!


Yes, I also have a large n/s Hamilton tote and a large Sutton (all my bags are large).  I can take some comparison pictures tomorrow.


----------



## juls12

My new tote. I don't know the name of it. I got it at the outlet over the weekend and I really like it.


----------



## Designervintage

ubo22 said:


> Yes, I also have a large n/s Hamilton tote and a large Sutton (all my bags are large).  I can take some comparison pictures tomorrow.



Comparison pictures would be great!! Especially with the Hamilton, since I don't own a Sutton!


----------



## Designervintage

juls12 said:


> My new tote. I don't know the name of it. I got it at the outlet over the weekend and I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441812
> View attachment 3441813



Very beautiful! I think it is the Harper, Cdtracing has one in Merlot, mine is in Luggage, what color is yours? Dark dune, Cement?


----------



## laurittzz

I am loving this combo.


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Thanks so much for your help and advice! Do you happen to have a MK bag such as a Hamilton or Sutton etc. for comparing sizes with the Galliera GM? (and maybe even a picture [emoji56][emoji56]) that would be awesome!





Designervintage said:


> Comparison pictures would be great!! Especially with the Hamilton, since I don't own a Sutton!



Here's my LV Galliera GM next to my large n/s Hamilton tote.  The Galliera holds a lot more because its a slouchy coated canvas bag.  Obviously, the Hamilton has more structure due to its saffiano leather.  My Hamilton is stuffed in this picture while my Galliera is empty.


----------



## ubo22

Designervintage said:


> Thanks so much for your help and advice! Do you happen to have a MK bag such as a Hamilton or Sutton etc. for comparing sizes with the Galliera GM? (and maybe even a picture [emoji56][emoji56]) that would be awesome!


Here's my LV Galliera GM next to my large Sutton.  Again, the Galliera holds a lot more because its a slouchy coated canvas bag. My large Sutton made of saffiano leather is stuffed in this picture and the Galliera is empty.  My Galliera is one of the largest handbags in my collection outside of my large MKC Miranda bags.


----------



## megcurry

Designervintage said:


> Very beautiful! I think it is the Harper, Cdtracing has one in Merlot, mine is in Luggage, what color is yours? Dark dune, Cement?



Great color Harper tote! I have a large in Coffee and a small one in black.  Such lovely smooshy leather!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Here's my LV Galliera GM next to my large Sutton.  Again, the Galliera holds a lot more because its a slouchy coated canvas bag. My large Sutton made of saffiano leather is stuffed in this picture and the Galliera is empty.  My Galliera is one of the largest handbags in my collection outside of my large MKC Miranda bags.
> 
> View attachment 3442391
> View attachment 3442392



Great comparison pic, Ubo.  Thanks for posting.  Puts size into perspective.


----------



## WonderWoman76

My Jet Set
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## smileydimples

I have been carrying my large Saphire Selma... I love large Selma really wish that they would make them again


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> I have been carrying my large Saphire Selma... I love large Selma really wish that they would make them again



Gorgeous!!!
This color is so beautiful!
This color came and left before I got into Michael [emoji22]!


----------



## Designervintage

ubo22 said:


> Here's my LV Galliera GM next to my large n/s Hamilton tote.  The Galliera holds a lot more because its a slouchy coated canvas bag.  Obviously, the Hamilton has more structure due to its saffiano leather.  My Hamilton is stuffed in this picture while my Galliera is empty.
> 
> View attachment 3442382
> View attachment 3442385





ubo22 said:


> Here's my LV Galliera GM next to my large Sutton.  Again, the Galliera holds a lot more because its a slouchy coated canvas bag. My large Sutton made of saffiano leather is stuffed in this picture and the Galliera is empty.  My Galliera is one of the largest handbags in my collection outside of my large MKC Miranda bags.
> 
> View attachment 3442391
> View attachment 3442392





cdtracing said:


> Great comparison pic, Ubo.  Thanks for posting.  Puts size into perspective.



Thank you so much for the comparison pics!! I really love the look and size of the Galliera GM and decided to keep and use my  large Rhea - because I really love the soft leather and slouchy look - while (whilst? [emoji5]) saving up for a pre-loved Galliera. I think that would be the best of two worlds [emoji5]


----------



## Fendilove

Still carrying my pale pink Dillon! Tried to accessorize...


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> This color is so beautiful!
> This color came and left before I got into Michael [emoji22]!


Thank you ... 
There are a few colors that came out before I did too that I really wish they would bring back


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Great comparison pic, Ubo.  Thanks for posting.  Puts size into perspective.


You're welcome.  I hope it helps.


Designervintage said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison pics!! I really love the look and size of the Galliera GM and decided to keep and use my  large Rhea - because I really love the soft leather and slouchy look - while (whilst? [emoji5]) saving up for a pre-loved Galliera. I think that would be the best of two worlds [emoji5]


You're welcome.  Good plan to save up for a pre-loved Galliera.  They're still out there, and some in 'like new' condition.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I have been carrying my large Saphire Selma... I love large Selma really wish that they would make them again


Bag twins!   Such a beauty!  The large Selma is a great bag.  Hopefully, it will be reintroduced by MK in the future.


----------



## Stephg

Going out with fuschia Tristan today 

View attachment 3442936


----------



## mteat2987

Hamilton satchel in deep teal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mteat2987 said:


> Hamilton satchel in deep teal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444304



Love that color!!!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I have been carrying my large Saphire Selma... I love large Selma really wish that they would make them again


You, Ubo, & I are bag triplets!!!


----------



## dannianddi

my new medium Bridgette  lovely. Supposedly this style is replacing the Hamiltons? Or the sales associate was just giving me lines because I was carrying a Hamilton that day.  Either way I bought this cutie and love the size. The large NS hamiltons are my true love but are becoming just too heavy for me.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3444852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new medium Bridgette  lovely. Supposedly this style is replacing the Hamiltons? Or the sales associate was just giving me lines because I was carrying a Hamilton that day.  Either way I bought this cutie and love the size. The large NS hamiltons are my true love but are becoming just too heavy for me.


 Gorgeous! I love Bridgette! What color is it?


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3444852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new medium Bridgette  lovely. Supposedly this style is replacing the Hamiltons? Or the sales associate was just giving me lines because I was carrying a Hamilton that day.  Either way I bought this cutie and love the size. The large NS hamiltons are my true love but are becoming just too heavy for me.


Is this dark dune? So pretty I go back and forth on wanting this bag


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3444852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new medium Bridgette  lovely. Supposedly this style is replacing the Hamiltons? Or the sales associate was just giving me lines because I was carrying a Hamilton that day.  Either way I bought this cutie and love the size. The large NS hamiltons are my true love but are becoming just too heavy for me.



This was my initial thought when I saw this bag online. Looks like a lovely replacement for the Hamilton. I'm excited to see it irl.....


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous! I love Bridgette! What color is it?





smileydimples said:


> Is this dark dune? So pretty I go back and forth on wanting this bag



 The color is dark dune! Gah! Love DD , one of my favorite neutral colors


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> The color is dark dune! Gah! Love DD , one of my favorite neutral colors


 I thought it might have been that but I wasn't certain. Gorgeous bag in every way!


----------



## HeatherL

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3444852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new medium Bridgette  lovely. Supposedly this style is replacing the Hamiltons? Or the sales associate was just giving me lines because I was carrying a Hamilton that day.  Either way I bought this cutie and love the size. The large NS hamiltons are my true love but are becoming just too heavy for me.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## pradagir1029

smileydimples said:


> I have been carrying my large Saphire Selma... I love large Selma really wish that they would make them again


So lovely! I have the large Selma on Luggage and I use it everyday.


----------



## smileydimples

pradagir1029 said:


> So lovely! I have the large Selma on Luggage and I use it everyday.


Ohhh how pretty , glad you were able to get a large one


----------



## Pinkalicious

Action shot with my blush medium Ava [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
So obsessed with this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3445803
> 
> Action shot with my blush medium Ava [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> So obsessed with this bag!



Hey girl!!!  Looks cute! [emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

I sold my dark dune sutton because I carry my Selma's a lot more and I had a lot of satchels. I still wanted a bag in dark dune so I replaced it with a dark dune jet set!! I got a promotion at work and it was on sale so I decided to treat myself [emoji16]


----------



## Designervintage

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton because I carry my Selma's a lot more and I had a lot of satchels. I still wanted a bag in dark dune so I replaced it with a dark dune jet set!! I got a promotion at work and it was on sale so I decided to treat myself [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445951



Congratulations on your promotion and your new bag, she's gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton because I carry my Selma's a lot more and I had a lot of satchels. I still wanted a bag in dark dune so I replaced it with a dark dune jet set!! I got a promotion at work and it was on sale so I decided to treat myself [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445951


Huge congrats!  Love the dark dune jet set tote.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3445803
> 
> Action shot with my blush medium Ava [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> So obsessed with this bag!


It looks so good ... I ordered my bisque Ava I can't wait to get it!! I saw bisque in person and it's pretty


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton because I carry my Selma's a lot more and I had a lot of satchels. I still wanted a bag in dark dune so I replaced it with a dark dune jet set!! I got a promotion at work and it was on sale so I decided to treat myself [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445951



Very pretty...love this style and dark dune!

Congrats on your promotion!


----------



## Maracucha

Oldie but lovely[emoji173]️


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> I sold my dark dune sutton because I carry my Selma's a lot more and I had a lot of satchels. I still wanted a bag in dark dune so I replaced it with a dark dune jet set!! I got a promotion at work and it was on sale so I decided to treat myself [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445951



Congrats on your promotion! Love dark dune, great color!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Its my Large Kingsbury Tote for me this Monday [emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

Bedford tote in Sand today


----------



## BeachBagGal

preppyboy8671 said:


> Its my Large Kingsbury Tote for me this Monday [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446211



Very nice and liking the lightning bolt!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Cloudy and grey here today,  so I decided to brighten up my day by wearing my Hermés scarf "Gibiers" by Henri Linares and MK Jet Set multifunctional tote in fuschia. Love them both,  and I was pleasently suprised to find that this scarf paired so well with the color fuschia!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## cdtracing

I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!


----------



## Stephg

Carried pearl grey Hamilton messenger today.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Carried pearl grey Hamilton messenger today.
> 
> View attachment 3448390



I love these flap messengers.  Looks like the flap/saddlebag handbags are going to be popular for Fall!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385



Such a gorgeous shade of blue! I agree it looks great with your NA jewelry. [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385


Beautiful!  The colors match so well!


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385



Love this style and color! Those fur balls are great too! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> I love these flap messengers.  Looks like the flap/saddlebag handbags are going to be popular for Fall!



I love the shape, very easy to wear over the shoulder. The little lock is so cute!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385



What's NA Jewlery?


----------



## dgphoto

dannianddi said:


> What's NA Jewlery?



Native American, I assumed?


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385


Gorgeous color![emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

Stephg said:


> Carried pearl grey Hamilton messenger today.
> 
> View attachment 3448390


Beautiful style![emoji2]


----------



## dannianddi

dgphoto said:


> Native American, I assumed?



I thought so , but wanted to check


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Native American, I assumed?





dannianddi said:


> I thought so , but wanted to check



Yes, Native American.  I have collected NA jewelry for years.  The ring is Royston Turquoise by Navajo artist Cecil Atencio I got from a private collector & the bracelet is a vintage Zuni piece from the 50's.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Today I'm wearing my pale blue selma and fultons, and my Frontaux et Cocardes Hermés silk scarf. It's raining cats and dogs at the moment, glad I have a second pair of shoes at work. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## preppyboy8671

cdtracing said:


> I carried the Aquamarine Selma yesterday while having lunch & shopping with friends.  Still carrying her today.  She looks really good with some of my NA jewelry!!
> 
> View attachment 3448385


I LOVE this color! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Today I'm wearing my pale blue selma and fultons, and my Frontaux et Cocardes Hermés silk scarf. It's raining cats and dogs at the moment, glad I have a second pair of shoes at work. Have a great day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448824


Such a beautiful combination!  Have a great day!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thank you! Love my pale blue. You have a nice day too!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Native American.  I have collected NA jewelry for years.  The ring is Royston Turquoise by Navajo artist Cecil Atencio I got from a private collector & the bracelet is a vintage Zuni piece from the 50's.



Gorgeous jewelry! I bet your collection is fabulous.


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Gorgeous jewelry! I bet your collection is fabulous.



I have posted pics of some of my pieces in the Jewelry Box forum on the http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/real-native-american-jewelry.864169/page-17

I have collected for decades & while I do have some new pieces, most of my collection is from the 50's to the 70's with 80's pieces mixed in.  I have always loved turquoise jewelry & am always looking to add another piece here & there.  Most of it will be passed on to other members of my family since I have no daughters.  I've even begun to revisit NA quill jewelry as well.


----------



## keishapie1973

The weather is cooling down so I pulled out a Fall favorite.

Large luggage Selma [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's the Malachite.  The lighting isn't the best but it's the best I could do.  I don't have a full length mirror & DH wasn't around to take the picture soooo.........LOL





cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's the Malachite.  The lighting isn't the best but it's the best I could do.  I don't have a full length mirror & DH wasn't around to take the picture soooo.........LOL


Do you think this color is Malachite? I'm trying to figure out what color it is she says it's a Forrest green


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Do you think this color is Malachite? I'm trying to figure out what color it is she says it's a Forrest green



It looks like it.  See if you can get a picture of the made in country/date tags.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> It looks like it.  See if you can get a picture of the made in country/date tags.


Holy cow she says that it is happy dance do you think this color is different than my green Lexi that I have


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> The weather is cooling down so I pulled out a Fall favorite.
> 
> Large luggage Selma [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450053



Beautiful!  Cute charm too!


----------



## Stephg

Used medium Greenwich today for errands


----------



## cdtracing

The color is different. Plus your Emerald Lexi is not made of Saffiano leather so I think there will be a distinct difference. Even colors of the same shade look a little different to me when made of different leathers & I believe the Emerald Lexi has a little more blue undertones.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> The color is different. Plus your Emerald Lexi is not made of Saffiano leather so I think there will be a distinct difference. Even colors of the same shade look a little different to me when made of different leathers & I believe the Emerald Lexi has a little more blue undertones.


Thank you   I put an offer in hoping I win it ... It's only a medium but that's okay


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Do you think this color is Malachite? I'm trying to figure out what color it is she says it's a Forrest green


It looks like malachite.  There was another dark green that came out way before I got into MK bags (probably 2010), but he hadn't come out with the studs back then, so I believe this is malachite.


smileydimples said:


> Holy cow she says that it is happy dance do you think this color is different than my green Lexi that I have


Yes.


smileydimples said:


> Thank you   I put an offer in hoping I win it ... It's only a medium but that's okay


Good luck!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It looks like malachite.  There was another dark green that came out way before I got into MK bags (probably 2010), but he hadn't come out with the studs back then, so I believe this is malachite.



Yes, MK did have another darker green that came out before Malachite but he wasn't doing studs on the Selma when that color debuted.  Since this has the studs, I'm thinking it's Malachite as well.  The only way to tell is from the date tag.  If I remember correctly, MK did not have another dark green color out at the same time Malachite came out.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Thank you   I put an offer in hoping I win it ... It's only a medium but that's okay



Good luck!!  I think you're going to love the shade of green!!  I'm sooooo jelly!!  I still want a large Emerald Lexi in soft leather & I'm still hoping one will pop up!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Good luck!!  I think you're going to love the shade of green!!  I'm sooooo jelly!!  I still want a large Emerald Lexi in soft leather & I'm still hoping one will pop up!!


You never know, one might..... I would love anoither Lexi but I noticed they are not making them anymore  I am hoping you will find one...you will love it


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> You never know, one might..... I would love anoither Lexi but I noticed they are not making them anymore  I am hoping you will find one...you will love it



I have the large Navy/Black Nubuck suede Lexi & I love the style!!  That's why I'm wanting one in soft leather.  I saw one in Cobalt Blue on Ebay & got all excited but it's a small & would not work for me.   While I would love one in Emerald Green, I wouldn't mind having one in Luggage.  I've seen several in white & vanilla but those are too light for me.  I would worry about color transfer since I tend to wear dark colors...lots of black, navy, & jeans & such.
Yes, it appears the Lexi isn't made anymore just like the Tonne.  Don't understand that because both those bags are awesome & great bags to carry!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I have the large Navy/Black Nubuck suede Lexi & I love the style!!  That's why I'm wanting one in soft leather.  I saw one in Cobalt Blue on Ebay & got all excited but it's a small & would not work for me.   While I would love one in Emerald Green, I wouldn't mind having one in Luggage.  I've seen several in white & vanilla but those are too light for me.  I would worry about color transfer since I tend to wear dark colors...lots of black, navy, & jeans & such.
> Yes, it appears the Lexi isn't made anymore just like the Tonne.  Don't understand that because both those bags are awesome & great bags to carry!!


Awww glad you have one, but I agree you would loe the soft leather. I do not get it either why get rid of a great thing. I would be afraid of vanilla too


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I have the large Navy/Black Nubuck suede Lexi & I love the style!!  That's why I'm wanting one in soft leather.  I saw one in Cobalt Blue on Ebay & got all excited but it's a small & would not work for me.   While I would love one in Emerald Green, I wouldn't mind having one in Luggage.  I've seen several in white & vanilla but those are too light for me.  I would worry about color transfer since I tend to wear dark colors...lots of black, navy, & jeans & such.
> Yes, it appears the Lexi isn't made anymore just like the Tonne.  Don't understand that because both those bags are awesome & great bags to carry!!


_Well I found an Elephant Lexi, I originally was not going to buy it but I really wanted it before and since I missed out and it was on sale I got it.Now the waiting game of receiving it. I love Lexi and since it will be no longer figured I just sold a purse I could buy it  _


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> _Well I found an Elephant Lexi, I originally was not going to buy it but I really wanted it before and since I missed out and it was on sale I got it.Now the waiting game of receiving it. I love Lexi and since it will be no longer figured I just sold a purse I could buy it  _



Let me know how you like the color.  Elephant is also a color I'm considering in the Lexi.  It's hard to tell from pictures if it's more grey or more brown.  Be sure to post pics when you get her.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Let me know how you like the color.  Elephant is also a color I'm considering in the Lexi.  It's hard to tell from pictures if it's more grey or more brown.  Be sure to post pics when you get her.


I sure will post pics and let you know, I use to have a picture of her when I saw her at Bloomingdales but I think I deleted it since I never saw her again so I will definately share.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> The weather is cooling down so I pulled out a Fall favorite.
> 
> Large luggage Selma [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450053



Such a pretty classic!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  Cute charm too!



Thank you!!!


BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty classic!



Thanks....


----------



## Hollywood H

I really needed a pop of colour yesterday, so i paired my parrot converse with my pear Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

Dark dune jet set tote!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> I really needed a pop of colour yesterday, so i paired my parrot converse with my pear Selma.
> View attachment 3450831



Fun, fun color!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Dark dune jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451212
> View attachment 3451214



Looks great on you!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Blush medium Ava!


----------



## dannianddi

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3451346
> 
> Blush medium Ava!



Lovely [emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3451346
> 
> Blush medium Ava!


I just sprayed my bisque Ava to wear tomorrow 
I love your Ava


----------



## MKB0925

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3451346
> 
> Blush medium Ava!



What a beauty!


----------



## HeatherL

It's getting close to September and while I'm sorry to see the Summer go, I'm going to start breaking out my bags I've been missing.
Medium Iris Sutton [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3452080
> 
> 
> It's getting close to September and while I'm sorry to see the Summer go, I'm going to start breaking out my bags I've been missing.
> Medium Iris Sutton [emoji7]



Love this colour! So cute with the charm


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Love this colour! So cute with the charm



Thank you!!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3452080
> 
> 
> It's getting close to September and while I'm sorry to see the Summer go, I'm going to start breaking out my bags I've been missing.
> Medium Iris Sutton [emoji7]



Love Iris Sutton [emoji171]


----------



## smileydimples

Wearing my Bisque Ava today


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Love Iris Sutton [emoji171]



Thanks, me too!  Still so mad this bag is discontinued...


----------



## dannianddi

HeatherL said:


> Thanks, me too!  Still so mad this bag is discontinued...



At the outlets they have a style called the "kellen" which is very similar, just has a gold nameplate on the front instead of the individual letters [emoji5]


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Wearing my Bisque Ava today


Bisque is such a pretty color.  Love that Ava!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Bisque is such a pretty color.  Love that Ava!


Thank you


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sunny and warm today! Taking my Cynthia in ballet along to visit a friend!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Sunny and warm today! Taking my Cynthia in ballet along to visit a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452614



So pretty


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> So pretty


 Thank you


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Sunny and warm today! Taking my Cynthia in ballet along to visit a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452614


I love the shw against the ballet color.  Very nice.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I love the shw against the ballet color.  Very nice.


Thank you! I think ballet goes very well with both. My selma in ballet has gold hardware and I like that too. Love having the option!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Sunny and warm today! Taking my Cynthia in ballet along to visit a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452614



Very nice.  I think Ballet is such a versatile, transitional color.  Perfect choice!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Miranda Shoulder bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hollywood H said:


> I really needed a pop of colour yesterday, so i paired my parrot converse with my pear Selma.
> View attachment 3450831





Bootlover07 said:


> Dark dune jet set tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451212
> View attachment 3451214





Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3451346
> 
> Blush medium Ava!





HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3452080
> 
> 
> It's getting close to September and while I'm sorry to see the Summer go, I'm going to start breaking out my bags I've been missing.
> Medium Iris Sutton [emoji7]





smileydimples said:


> Wearing my Bisque Ava today



Amazing bags and colors!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Very nice.  I think Ballet is such a versatile, transitional color.  Perfect choice!


 Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Miranda Shoulder bag.
> View attachment 3453207



Love! Cornflower is so pretty!


----------



## cny1941

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Miranda Shoulder bag.
> View attachment 3453207



Stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

First day out for misty rose tote [emoji177]


----------



## Stephg

cny1941 said:


> First day out for misty rose tote [emoji177]
> View attachment 3455637



So girly and gorgeous! Love it with the pom.


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> So girly and gorgeous! Love it with the pom.



Thank you! Yes she's so girly and this is so new to me switching from neutrals to this pink beauty [emoji5]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Carrying blush Ava with my new backpack from marshalls [emoji23] I wanted an MK backpack but this will do!


----------



## cdtracing

Took my Nubuck suede blue/black Lexi to church today.  I just love the style & don't understand why MK discontinued it.  It's so easy to carry!  Carrying her today only makes me want step up the cyber stalk for another one.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Took my Nubuck suede blue/black Lexi to church today.  I just love the style & don't understand why MK discontinued it.  It's so easy to carry!  Carrying her today only makes me want step up the cyber stalk for another one.
> View attachment 3458676


Sooo pretty , I love the style too


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium pearl grey Selma!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Took my Nubuck suede blue/black Lexi to church today.  I just love the style & don't understand why MK discontinued it.  It's so easy to carry!  Carrying her today only makes me want step up the cyber stalk for another one.
> View attachment 3458676


Looks so soft, squishy, and comfortable to wear.  


Bootlover07 said:


> Medium pearl grey Selma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458752


This makes we want to pull out my large heather grey Selma.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Looks so soft, squishy, and comfortable to wear.
> 
> This makes we want to pull out my large heather grey Selma.



The Lexi is so soft & it's extremely comfortable to carry on the arm or on the shoulder with the strap. 

And I agree...seeing Bootlover's grey Selma make me want to get my grey croc embossed Selma out!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Took my Nubuck suede blue/black Lexi to church today.  I just love the style & don't understand why MK discontinued it.  It's so easy to carry!  Carrying her today only makes me want step up the cyber stalk for another one.
> View attachment 3458676



This is beautiful!!!


----------



## dannianddi

today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3459181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]


Happy Birthday!  Wear is with style today!


----------



## Sandra.AT

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️My medium sutton ecru[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3459181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]



Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3459181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]


Perfect bag for your b-day! Happy bday!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️My medium sutton ecru[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459217


Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect bag for your b-day! Happy bday!!





Stephg said:


> Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day





ubo22 said:


> Happy Birthday!  Wear is with style today!



Thank you ladies! Have a great day as well ! Yay


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so pretty on you!



Thank you [emoji38]


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3459181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]




Happy Birthday!! Beautiful bag for a beautiful lady!  Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3459181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's my birthday! Virgo Season.So I decided a flashy Hamilton would be perfect on this gloomy morning! Have a great day ladies and gents [emoji177]


Sooo pretty ... Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Happy Birthday!! Beautiful bag for a beautiful lady!  Hope you have a wonderful day!!



Thank you so much!! [emoji177]


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> Sooo pretty ... Happy Birthday!!



Thank you !!


----------



## keishapie1973

It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]

Today choice.....

Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]
> 
> Today choice.....
> 
> Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459838


Beautiful!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]
> 
> Today choice.....
> 
> Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459838



Love the colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!!! [emoji2]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]
> 
> Today choice.....
> 
> Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459838



Gorgeous!!  I "need" a merlot/burgundy bag in my life!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]
> 
> Today choice.....
> 
> Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459838



Love your bag. Merit is an excellent choice.  I'm still carrying my blue suede Lexi. The weather is nice (no rain) so it's the perfect time to carry her.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> It's the day after Labor Day, so I couldn't wait to bust out one of my Fall bags....[emoji12]
> 
> Today choice.....
> 
> Large Campbell in merlot....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3459838


I like the two tone color, perfect for fall


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Love the colour!





HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!  I "need" a merlot/burgundy bag in my life!!





cdtracing said:


> Love your bag. Merit is an excellent choice.  I'm still carrying my blue suede Lexi. The weather is nice (no rain) so it's the perfect time to carry her.





myluvofbags said:


> I like the two tone color, perfect for fall



Thanks, Ladies!!! I've been itching to carry this one for a while. I just love the color, although, it is showing a little brighter in the pic....


----------



## Sarah03

Aquamarine Selma. This color makes me smile!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma. This color makes me smile!
> View attachment 3461590


Bag twins!!  I have the large Selma in this happy color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma. This color makes me smile!
> View attachment 3461590


I totally agree!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Bag twins!!  I have the large Selma in this happy color.



Triplets (mine is large as well)!!!  Love this color!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> I totally agree!



Me too!!  This is my first bright bag as I could not resist this color!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Aquamarine Selma. This color makes me smile!
> View attachment 3461590


Makes me smile too [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Bag twins!!  I have the large Selma in this happy color.





BeachBagGal said:


> I totally agree!





HeatherL said:


> Triplets (mine is large as well)!!!  Love this color!!!!





myluvofbags said:


> Makes me smile too [emoji4]



Thanks all! It reminds me of a swimming pool 
Ive never seen another bag that comes close to this pretty blue.


----------



## dannianddi

studded Selma for the day [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3462638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> studded Selma for the day [emoji5]



[emoji173]️ that color!


----------



## dannianddi

Found two Mirandas at TJ Maxx today! They were both on clearance. Got the two for $450 total. I have NO MONEY, but thought this was a deal lol. I died in store


----------



## megcurry

dannianddi said:


> Found two Mirandas at TJ Maxx today! They were both on clearance. Got the two for $450 total. I have NO MONEY, but thought this was a deal lol. I died in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463041



Wow that was a great deal! Was it a TJ Maxx with a Runway section?  I could only hope to find something this good at mine which has no Runway section.


----------



## dannianddi

megcurry said:


> Wow that was a great deal! Was it a TJ Maxx with a Runway section?  I could only hope to find something this good at mine which has no Runway section.



It was just a TJ Maxx with a Homegoods in New Hampshire, nothing special. I have never seen one with a Runway section, I bet it's gorgeous.


----------



## smileydimples

Was going out of town with the hubby so changed into my black Selma with gun metal studs


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> Was going out of town with the hubby so changed into my black Selma with gun metal studs



Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## megcurry

dannianddi said:


> It was just a TJ Maxx with a Homegoods in New Hampshire, nothing special. I have never seen one with a Runway section, I bet it's gorgeous.



Oh wow so maybe there is hope for me! Will report if I find any at my store! Thanks!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

dannianddi said:


> Found two Mirandas at TJ Maxx today! They were both on clearance. Got the two for $450 total. I have NO MONEY, but thought this was a deal lol. I died in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463041


Wow, what a great deal!  I have always admired these bags and at that price I would have bought both too!!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Was going out of town with the hubby so changed into my black Selma with gun metal studs



So beautiful! The gunmetal really adds something special to black bag loveeee [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

dannianddi said:


> Found two Mirandas at TJ Maxx today! They were both on clearance. Got the two for $450 total. I have NO MONEY, but thought this was a deal lol. I died in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463041



Wow what a steal on these gorgeous! Great find!!


----------



## dannianddi

Carried my navy Miranda today .. Don't mind the casual outfit lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> Carried my navy Miranda today .. Don't mind the casual outfit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463770


This bag looks stunning in navy!


----------



## cdtracing

Love it in Navy!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

dannianddi said:


> Carried my navy Miranda today .. Don't mind the casual outfit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463770


Looks great, the Miranda is an amazing bag that I feel gets better and better over time


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.


----------



## carterazo

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464955


What a great deal!  Did you find this beauty in store?


----------



## lluuccka

carterazo said:


> What a great deal!  Did you find this beauty in store?


No. I purchased it on Forzieri.com


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464955



So pretty - love that color!


----------



## Demen

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464955


Congrats to your new beauty, nice color ^^


----------



## bellevie0891

Dark Dune Jet Set [emoji4]


----------



## yellamour

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464955


She is so pretty, i had one too, but after rain was left blue marks, beware of rain!


----------



## Slink2015

Jet set multifunction in cinder. It's massive but I love it


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> Today with my Coral Reef Julia Hobo - couldn't resist to buy her, 50% off and 25% on sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464955



So beautiful love this bright color [emoji173]️


----------



## lluuccka

yellamour said:


> She is so pretty, i had one too, but after rain was left blue marks, beware of rain!


Oh my god, thank you for your advice... [emoji51] 

Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cny1941

Black Sutton this week [emoji41]


----------



## cdtracing

Yesterday was a green day with appointments & errand running.  I'm still carrying her today....


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Yesterday was a green day with appointments & errand running.  I'm still carrying her today....
> 
> View attachment 3466701


So beautiful, the fur pom really goes well with the studs on this!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Yesterday was a green day with appointments & errand running.  I'm still carrying her today....
> 
> View attachment 3466701



This bag is so beautiful, love green with gold studs [emoji172] also love the Pom gotta get one.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> So beautiful, the fur pom really goes well with the studs on this!





cny1941 said:


> This bag is so beautiful, love green with gold studs [emoji172] also love the Pom gotta get one.


Thanks, Ladies.  I think the studs really make this bag stand out in this color.


----------



## Stephg

Carrying small grape sutton today.


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> Carrying small grape sutton today.
> 
> View attachment 3468126



Really love grape Sutton [emoji171]


----------



## Stephg

cny1941 said:


> Really love grape Sutton [emoji171]



It's a gorgeous colour, she looks wonky in the pic though lol!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Carrying small grape sutton today.
> 
> View attachment 3468126


This colour always brings me back to my childhood, everything I owned was this shade of purple, love it.


----------



## dannianddi

My bag for today on a dreary Monday


----------



## Esquared72

Soft leather Hamilton ❤️


----------



## Christa72720

Carrying my Deep Pink Jet Set duo today [emoji173]️


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> Soft leather Hamilton [emoji173]️



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dannianddi

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Deep Pink Jet Set duo today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471582



Gorgeous [emoji79]


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> Carrying my Deep Pink Jet Set duo today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471582



Love this bag very organized and deep pink is beautiful [emoji173]️ I'm gonna pull out mine next week when it's not raining.


----------



## Christa72720

dannianddi said:


> Gorgeous [emoji79]



Thanks!


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> Love this bag very organized and deep pink is beautiful [emoji173]️ I'm gonna pull out mine next week when it's not raining.



Yes, I love how I can find everything so easily in it. And it's my favorite "pink" he's ever done[emoji846]


----------



## Esquared72

HeatherL said:


> This is gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I've had this bag for five years...it's such a trooper and still looks amazing. So well made.


----------



## dgphoto

Oldie but a goodie this morning.


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Oldie but a goodie this morning.
> View attachment 3472322



I like the tassels you added to it!  I have one in Luggage.


----------



## castia

Jet Set Travel Medium Top Zip Tote multifunctional, vanilla. My first MK bag, woohoo!


----------



## Stuart Rowe

Carrying one I purchased from the Folsom Outlets! Pretty nice!


----------



## cny1941

No rain today dark khaki Sutton comes out with me [emoji1]


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3473579
> 
> 
> No rain today dark khaki Sutton comes out with me [emoji1]



Love this!!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Love this!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## dannianddi

my Cynthia and bad sock choice. Haha


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3478837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Cynthia and bad sock choice. Haha



Very nice!!  Looks great with your shoes!!!  You're having a pink day!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Very nice!!  Looks great with your shoes!!!  You're having a pink day!!



Thank you! It was rainy and I've been kind of sad lately so I thought the pink would make my day.


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> Thank you! It was rainy and I've been kind of sad lately so I thought the pink would make my day.



I'm so sorry you're feeling sad.  I hope your MK Cynthia cheered you up!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling sad.  I hope your MK Cynthia cheered you up!



It did help, my bag collection and my puppy bring me much joy.


----------



## Bootlover07

Is anyone else having trouble loading photos? I keep getting a message saying that the upload was not an image as expected. I'm doing it the same way I always have, so I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't posted any pictures in the past few days & am not aware of a problem.  You might want to pm one of the Mods to see if something is going on.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my MK Sutton medium ecru and enjoying the last warmer days


----------



## Stephg

Using my large black bowling satchel today. Wish I could find the large in other colours - such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my MK Sutton medium ecru and enjoying the last warmer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480311



Nice bag and looks great with your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Using my large black bowling satchel today. Wish I could find the large in other colours - such an easy bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3480385



Leather looks so soft and smushy! [emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my MK Sutton medium ecru and enjoying the last warmer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480311


I love this whole outfit, the bag really ties it together!


----------



## Sandra.AT

reginaPhalange said:


> I love this whole outfit, the bag really ties it together!


Thank you so much [emoji38][emoji38][emoji11]


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice bag and looks great with your outfit!


Thank you so much [emoji38][emoji38][emoji9]


----------



## Bootlover07

Loving my Riley!! The leather is amazing and I can fit the world in this thing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Loving my Riley!! The leather is amazing and I can fit the world in this thing!



Very nice! Looks great on you! Were you buying more boots? [emoji6]


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Loving my Riley!! The leather is amazing and I can fit the world in this thing!



It really is an awesome bag!  So glad you decided to keep this beauty & it looks great on you too!


----------



## DrLee

Bootlover07 said:


> Loving my Riley!! The leather is amazing and I can fit the world in this thing!



I have the all black version, and I love it! It's a great bag


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks great on you! Were you buying more boots? [emoji6]



I was trying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I want a new cognac pair, but everything is super western looking right now. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but its definitely not my style!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> It really is an awesome bag!  So glad you decided to keep this beauty & it looks great on you too!





DrLee said:


> I have the all black version, and I love it! It's a great bag



Thanks ladies!! I already want another one [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I was trying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I want a new cognac pair, but everything is super western looking right now. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but its definitely not my style!



I saw those boots and shoe boxes in the background. Lol [emoji6]


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I was trying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I want a new cognac pair, but everything is super western looking right now. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but its definitely not my style!


Bootlover, I love that you're always buying boots!  LOL!    It's so hard to find the right boots/shoes when you really need them, as the styles are constantly changing and what you like may not be "in style" when you're looking.  I just recently bought multiple pairs of shoes that I found in the style I like, discounted, and in my size.  You've got to pounce even when there isn't any immediate need.


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I saw those boots and shoe boxes in the background. Lol [emoji6]



Yep, DSW is probably my favorite place on earth lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Bootlover, I love that you're always buying boots!  LOL!    It's so hard to find the right boots/shoes when you really need them, as the styles are constantly changing and what you like may not be "in style" when you're looking.  I just recently bought multiple pairs of shoes that I found in the style I like, discounted, and in my size.  You've got to pounce even when there isn't any immediate need.



I chose my screen name wisely [emoji23]! Yes, my BF doesn't understand that, but you do have to act when the time is right!! One of my favorite pairs of boots was bought in the spring for 75% off and I didn't even wear them until the next year!


----------



## cdtracing

I started out the week carrying the Sand snake embossed Hudson & finished out the week with the Merlot Harper.  Both bags were gifts from my son.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my MK Sutton medium ecru and enjoying the last warmer days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480311



Very nice look!!! byw, I would like PM you but it seems that you have blocked that function?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Very nice look!!! byw, I would like PM you but it seems that you have blocked that function?


Thank you [emoji38].. I need to check this.. I didn't know that PM was blocked ..hmm..


----------



## sajero2

Sloan riding shotgun this morning!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sajero2 said:


> Sloan riding shotgun this morning!
> View attachment 3487071



Pretty! What color is she?


----------



## sajero2

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! What color is she?


Thanks! She's Plum!


----------



## Sandra.AT

All in pink.. I'm ready for a walk


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> All in pink.. I'm ready for a walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488475


Pretty in pink! How cute and girly! What color is your Ava?


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty in pink! How cute and girly! What color is your Ava?


Thank you ?i[emoji38]it's Raspberry.. I like such a colour especially when I'm all in black [emoji38]


----------



## keishapie1973

Riding shotgun.... Quincy in plum.... [emoji7]


----------



## dannianddi

keishapie1973 said:


> Riding shotgun.... Quincy in plum.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489472


What a gorgeous color.. I love MK's Plum this fall. It is the only color I think isn't boring.


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> What a gorgeous color.. I love MK's Plum this fall. It is the only color I think isn't boring.



Thank you....


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> Riding shotgun.... Quincy in plum.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489472



Ah so gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Ah so gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thanks.... [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Riding shotgun.... Quincy in plum.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489472



The color!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> Riding shotgun.... Quincy in plum.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489472


Gorgeous color!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> The color!! [emoji7][emoji7]





carterazo said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you. I'm really loving this color....[emoji3]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I'm really loving this color....[emoji3]


It's a gorgeous shade, perfect for fall!


----------



## dgphoto

Nice and simple today [emoji4]


----------



## dannianddi

dgphoto said:


> Nice and simple today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3490558



Love it! Such a great color combo


----------



## Sandra.AT

Winter time with my Sutton medium ( technically it's autumn but it's soooo cold like during winter time) I can't wait until December when I'm flying to L.A [emoji38]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Winter time with my Sutton medium ( technically it's autumn but it's soooo cold like during winter time) I can't wait until December when I'm flying to L.A [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491087



Cute and love the jacket too!


----------



## cdtracing

Sandra.AT said:


> Winter time with my Sutton medium ( technically it's autumn but it's soooo cold like during winter time) I can't wait until December when I'm flying to L.A [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491087



Great outfit & your Sutton coordinates perfectly!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute and love the jacket too!


Thank you [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cdtracing said:


> Great outfit & your Sutton coordinates perfectly!!


Thank you [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## lluuccka

Today with my newest member of the bag collection, Rhea in Sun. Perfect bag for autumn


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Today with my newest member of the bag collection, Rhea in Sun. Perfect bag for autumn
> View attachment 3491417



Love that color and bag!


----------



## cdtracing

Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.
> View attachment 3491705


This is a true red beauty


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> This is a true red beauty


Yes, she is & she looked great with the grey jeans & top I was wearing today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.
> View attachment 3491705



So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cdtracing said:


> Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.
> View attachment 3491705


gorgeous bag


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]





Sandra.AT said:


> gorgeous bag



Thanks, Ladies!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.
> View attachment 3491705


This shade is really pretty, it's a true red and doesn't appear to have pink or orange undertones[emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

reginaPhalange said:


> This shade is really pretty, it's a true red and doesn't appear to have pink or orange undertones[emoji5]


Thank you!  That's what I love about it, no orange or pink tones, a true deep ruby red. I would like to get another red bag but finding a true red shade can be difficult.


----------



## sweetmaus

I used to neglect my Cindy because when I would use the shoulder strap, the shorter handles would refuse to lay flat and it bothered me. But as of late, I've been looking past that and love how she looks in the crook of my arm! Also love how she zips ALL the way.


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> Thank you!  That's what I love about it, no orange or pink tones, a true deep ruby red. I would like to get another red bag but finding a true red shade can be difficult.


I know what you mean, I've bought a few bags that looked to be a true red in-store or online but once I took them home or outside I'd see a change in the undertones.


----------



## keishapie1973

jnfrmana said:


> I used to neglect my Cindy because when I would use the shoulder strap, the shorter handles would refuse to lay flat and it bothered me. But as of late, I've been looking past that and love how she looks in the crook of my arm! Also love how she zips ALL the way.



I know what you mean. I almost always carry my Cindy in the crook of my arm. She looks great that way and is more comfortable....


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Carried my red Croc Dillon yesterday & today.
> View attachment 3491705



WOWOWOWOWW! That bag is a truly stunning! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> WOWOWOWOWW! That bag is a truly stunning! That color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## dannianddi

I was carrying my xl teal studded Selma yesterday and I love it so much, I don't know why I considered selling it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3492762
> 
> 
> I was carrying my xl teal studded Selma yesterday and I love it so much, I don't know why I considered selling it.



The studs on this colour are gorgeous, I had the matching wallet/wristlet from a similar colour they did a few years back!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3492762
> 
> 
> I was carrying my xl teal studded Selma yesterday and I love it so much, I don't know why I considered selling it.


Gorgeous Color!!!  I love the studs on these Selmas!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3492762
> 
> 
> I was carrying my xl teal studded Selma yesterday and I love it so much, I don't know why I considered selling it.


I heart it.............love it


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous Color!!!  I love the studs on these Selmas!!!!





reginaPhalange said:


> The studs on this colour are gorgeous, I had the matching wallet/wristlet from a similar colour they did a few years back!





smileydimples said:


> I heart it.............love it



Thanks ladies! I get so moody and then sell all my favorites and regret it. This I will hold onto.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> Thanks ladies! I get so moody and then sell all my favorites and regret it. This I will hold onto.


I've never sold something I regret but I agree I end up getting moody and wanting to sell things. It's hard when it's an item I was so desperate to get but never fully appreciated once I got it. I'm going through that at the moment with a bag but don't want to deal with the hassle of selling it, although once I do I'll have completely downsized my collection and will be totally bag content!


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> I've never sold something I regret but I agree I end up getting moody and wanting to sell things. It's hard when it's an item I was so desperate to get but never fully appreciated once I got it. I'm going through that at the moment with a bag but don't want to deal with the hassle of selling it, although once I do I'll have completely downsized my collection and will be totally bag content!



I hear ya. I get so excited to find certain bags and then once I own it for a couple months I'm onto something else


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> I hear ya. I get so excited to find certain bags and then once I own it for a couple months I'm onto something else


That literally describes my shopping habits in university or if something was marked down I'd buy it just because I'd tell myself it's a good deal


----------



## bunnywolf

This one is coming with me to the Netherlands tonight.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Romy medium messenger. I was in need of a new crossbody.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> View attachment 3493855
> 
> Just got the Romy medium messenger. I was in need of a new crossbody.



Cute! What color is it?


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! What color is it?


Thank you, it is white. I was afraid to get a white bag. However, mom recently got a white Michael Kors bag that is similar and it is very easy to clean.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Thank you, it is white. I was afraid to get a white bag. However, mom recently got a white Michael Kors bag that is similar and it is very easy to clean.



Sounds good. I don't think white bags have to be high maintenance to keep clean. Now with me it's a different story if it's anything like white clothes lol. [emoji6]


----------



## Glttglam

bunnywolf said:


> View attachment 3493664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is coming with me to the Netherlands tonight.


Beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## Bootlover07

bunnywolf said:


> View attachment 3493664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is coming with me to the Netherlands tonight.



Pretty!!! Is it pearl grey? If so that's my fave MK neutral!


----------



## bunnywolf

@Glttglam and @Bootlover07 - For some reason I can't do the multiple quotes, but she's the lilac. I really love that the colour is such a chameleon. [emoji6]


----------



## TaterTots

bunnywolf said:


> @Glttglam and @Bootlover07 - For some reason I can't do the multiple quotes, but she's the lilac. I really love that the colour is such a chameleon. [emoji6]



Such a beautiful bag ... and charm..    and you're so right the Lilac is such a chameleon and gorgeous color.  I've been wanting to add it to my collection for that simple fact!


----------



## carterazo

"large" Vivian woven tote in peanut


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> "large" Vivian woven tote in peanut
> View attachment 3496788


Oh wow! She's gorgeous![emoji38]


----------



## ubo22

carterazo said:


> "large" Vivian woven tote in peanut
> View attachment 3496788


This is such a unique bag.  I've always wanted something woven like this.


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Oh wow! She's gorgeous![emoji38]


Thank you!


ubo22 said:


> This is such a unique bag.  I've always wanted something woven like this.


Thanks! She has a lovely weave.
 I think they're still available. [emoji6]


----------



## TaterTots

I've got a crush on my Bag today... 
Studded Medium Selma Messenger in Brick


----------



## melissatrv

carterazo said:


> "large" Vivian woven tote in peanut
> View attachment 3496788



I have always admired that bag as well, is it heavy?


----------



## TaterTots

melissatrv said:


> I have always admired that bag as well, is it heavy?



Nope I've got to say even fully loaded I think she's quite light. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll also be carrying my phone in it as well.


----------



## carterazo

melissatrv said:


> I have always admired that bag as well, is it heavy?


Not at all. It is surprisingly light imo. It also isn't big even though it's called large.


----------



## TaterTots

LOL! I'm so sorry. I missed read the above post and thought it was about my crossbody... so embarrassing! LOL


----------



## TraGiv

Today I'm carrying my very first Michael Kors that my husband gave me for my birthday 15 years ago. I haven't used this purse in a long time.


----------



## TaterTots

TraGiv said:


> Today I'm carrying my very first Michael Kors that my husband gave me for my birthday 15 years ago. I haven't used this purse in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500277



She's beautiful!


----------



## reginaPhalange

TaterTots said:


> I've got a crush on my Bag today...
> Studded Medium Selma Messenger in Brick
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500191


Love this colour and style, the Medium Selma Messenger is the perfect size to fit all the essentials!


----------



## TaterTots

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this colour and style, the Medium Selma Messenger is the perfect size to fit all the essentials!


Thanks! And yes I was hesitant at first but she holds almost the same things I would carry in one of my regular small bags. I want to add a non studded version to my collection soon. [emoji2]


----------



## TaterTots

Medium Selma in Watermelon for today...


----------



## ubo22

TaterTots said:


> Medium Selma in Watermelon for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501093


I love this color!


----------



## reginaPhalange

TaterTots said:


> Thanks! And yes I was hesitant at first but she holds almost the same things I would carry in one of my regular small bags. I want to add a non studded version to my collection soon. [emoji2]


I love the non-studded Selmas, they look much more classic but the studs really suit the Brick colour and messenger style!


----------



## TaterTots

ubo22 said:


> I love this color!


Watermelon really is so versatile. Such a great color,  I agree with you 100%!


----------



## TaterTots

reginaPhalange said:


> I love the non-studded Selmas, they look much more classic but the studs really suit the Brick colour and messenger style!


They really do seem to add to the color. [emoji2]


----------



## TraGiv

TaterTots said:


> She's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## smileydimples

Carrying Miss Plum today


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today



Pretty color! [emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color! [emoji3]


Thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today



Love it!!! The tassels are really cute....


----------



## Glttglam

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today


Beautiful bag![emoji2] How do you like it so far?


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today



Gorgeous!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

this one...


----------



## smileydimples

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful bag![emoji2] How do you like it so far?


Thank you 
I love it !!!
Smooshy soft  leather and lots of room. I am really enjoying her


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today



I love this bag!  And in the color Plum, makes it even better.


----------



## TaterTots

cupcakegirl said:


> this one...
> View attachment 3502135



Super super SUPER CUTE Ava and charm. Is she Electric Blue?


----------



## megcurry

TaterTots said:


> They really do seem to add to the color. [emoji2]



That's funny, I feel the same way about the studs on my medium Selma in dusty rose! Brightens it up nicely.


----------



## smileydimples

TaterTots said:


> I love this bag!  And in the color Plum, makes it even better.


Thank you !! I am loving the bag .. I agree plum makes it so better!!


----------



## TaterTots

megcurry said:


> That's funny, I feel the same way about the studs on my medium Selma in dusty rose! Brightens it up nicely.



Yes! Totally!


----------



## megcurry

My first Sutton, medium in black. Likely my day to day winter bag since it's saffiano.


----------



## TaterTots

megcurry said:


> My first Sutton, medium in black. Likely my day to day winter bag since it's saffiano.
> View attachment 3503855



She's just gorgeous!  I love how rich and luxurious Black and Gold are together.


----------



## MKB0925

Jet Set Tote in Merlot


----------



## MKB0925

megcurry said:


> My first Sutton, medium in black. Likely my day to day winter bag since it's saffiano.
> View attachment 3503855



I have been eyeing a Sutton...very pretty! And Saff is perfect for winter! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

MKB0925 said:


> Jet Set Tote in Merlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504057



The Jet Set Tote is delicious in Merlot. I Love it MKBO925


----------



## megcurry

MKB0925 said:


> Jet Set Tote in Merlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504057



Love merlot! Very pretty!


----------



## reginaPhalange

megcurry said:


> My first Sutton, medium in black. Likely my day to day winter bag since it's saffiano.
> View attachment 3503855


Love this style, I have something similar from Tory Burch and am tempted to pull it out of my closet now after seeing this!


----------



## cny1941

megcurry said:


> My first Sutton, medium in black. Likely my day to day winter bag since it's saffiano.
> View attachment 3503855



Yay twins! Love black Sutton I pull mine out every week. Congrats!!


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> Jet Set Tote in Merlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504057



Beautiful and perfect for fall [emoji173]️


----------



## megcurry

cny1941 said:


> Yay twins! Love black Sutton I pull mine out every week. Congrats!!



Thanks everyone for the comments!

It's funny that I've been a Selma gal for a few years, large and medium, but those two zipper pockets on the Sutton are handy! And since it is taller than the medium Selma, I can stand my MK phone wristlet upright and feel like it's not sticking out of the purse!


----------



## TaterTots

Lovely Lilac ran errands with me this morning. . .


----------



## MKB0925

TaterTots said:


> Lovely Lilac ran errands with me this morning. . .
> View attachment 3504755



Beautiful and you are right about her being a changer.


----------



## TaterTots

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful and you are right about her being a changer.



She looks so Silver against my Black leather seats.


----------



## Ness7386

My Hamilton Traveler in watermelon came to work with me today.  Since the weather in Atlanta is close to 80 degrees today, we wanted to pretend it's still spring. [emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

smileydimples said:


> Carrying Miss Plum today


Love this color!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3505207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hamilton Traveler in watermelon came to work with me today.  Since the weather in Atlanta is close to 80 degrees today, we wanted to pretend it's still spring. [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3505207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hamilton Traveler in watermelon came to work with me today.  Since the weather in Atlanta is close to 80 degrees today, we wanted to pretend it's still spring. [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



She's gorgeous!  Watermelon is an amazing color.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Happy Friday! [emoji4]
I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!


----------



## Glttglam

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797


Wow! That looks so nice and unique[emoji2] I have never seen this backpack in the perforated style.


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797


Love it and that cutie behind you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797



Hi Pink!!!! Very nice backpack and looks great on you! Your baby girl is such a cutie and has gotten so big. You make a cute shopping couple! [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Glttglam said:


> Wow! That looks so nice and unique[emoji2] I have never seen this backpack in the perforated style.



Thanks! I first saw it in electric blue and loved the style but wanted a different color. I love this color so much!


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797



She looks amazing on you!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797


These mini backpacks look so cute for running errands or even as carry-on luggage, I debated the leather version at one point last fall[emoji7] Your bag and your baby are both adorable!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Love it and that cutie behind you



Thanks Julie! Thanks for encouraging this purchase hahaha



BeachBagGal said:


> Hi Pink!!!! Very nice backpack and looks great on you! Your baby girl is such a cutie and has gotten so big. You make a cute shopping couple! [emoji3]



Hey girl! Thank you! She is 6 months and almost 19 lbs [emoji33] I cannot believe how quickly time went by. She's def the best shopping buddy! Until she needs to eat or nap.. then she rushes me haha



TaterTots said:


> She looks amazing on you!



Aw thank you! No make up plus messy hair makes for a crazy look.. but thankfully I have a cute bag to make up for it !



reginaPhalange said:


> These mini backpacks look so cute for running errands or even as carry-on luggage, I debated the leather version at one point last fall[emoji7] Your bag and your baby are both adorable!



They are really perfect! I think the medium is a great size for every day running around too! And thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797



Your Rhea is cute but your daughter is stealing the show!!! So adorable....[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797



Love the backpack!!  Looks great on you!!  You're baby is so cute!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797


Gorgeous, you baby and your new bag!


----------



## Stephg

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797



Looking good mama! And twins on the stroller haha!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji4]
> I wanted to share my new baby- cement perforated rhea backpack! This is the medium size and so perfect for me! I carry my baby in the ergo a lot for grocery shopping and shopping so this backpack is really stylish and useful. I tried the rhea before in the soft leather dusty rose but prefer this perforated one cuz it has less slouch!
> View attachment 3505796
> 
> View attachment 3505797


Love it!  Looks great on you!


----------



## cupcakegirl

TaterTots said:


> Super super SUPER CUTE Ava and charm. Is she Electric Blue?


Thanks so much!!!  Actually, it's steel blue... the color is a bit off in this picture.


----------



## HeatherL

My companion for the past few days [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]



What a yummy companion! What color?


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> What a yummy companion! What color?



Thanks!  I love this bag, it's dark taupe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  I love this bag, it's dark taupe!



Great color! Are those Coach flowers?


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]



Love this bag both style and color. So beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Love this bag both style and color. So beautiful [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Great color! Are those Coach flowers?



Thank you & yes that is the Coach Tea Rose charm, I love that too [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Thank you & yes that is the Coach Tea Rose charm, I love that too [emoji173]️



I agree! Looks super cute on your bag! [emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]



Love your companion


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]



Heather you always get me with that dark taupe! So gorgeous!!!! Looks brand new still.

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments! 

Steph - I love the britax stroller, it's so convenient! 

We are still wearing the backpack today. [emoji23] I'll probably never change out of this. I can fit diapers, wipes, my stuff, her sweater, some of her clothes, water, and more!


----------



## Minkette

Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507549



Th jet set totes are the best! I have two top zip totes: one in sapphire and one in dark dune. They are probably my most used bags. Love yours!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Finally taking my medium peanut Riley for a spin! Love this size!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507549



Pretty blue and what a cute pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally taking my medium peanut Riley for a spin! Love this size!



Very nice! DSW?


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! DSW?



Famous Footwear [emoji23]


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507549



Love this tote. I have mine in DD [emoji173]️ Luggage is gorgeous thinking of getting another bag in luggage as well


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Famous Footwear [emoji23]



Ohhh hahahha! Your other fav shoe store? [emoji6]


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh hahahha! Your other fav shoe store? [emoji6]



You know, it's funny, I never go there and I did today because they were having a sale. Every time I go I remember why I usually skip it. Their boots are always wide calf and my calves are little [emoji23]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally taking my medium peanut Riley for a spin! Love this size!



Ahhh medium peanut? Love this size on you!


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahhh medium peanut? Love this size on you!



Yes, totally found a needle in a haystack with this one! This size is perfect for everyday [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> You know, it's funny, I never go there and I did today because they were having a sale. Every time I go I remember why I usually skip it. Their boots are always wide calf and my calves are little [emoji23]



Lol gotcha! Just laughing cause you have lots of shoe store pix. [emoji14]


----------



## Esquared72

Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]


----------



## keishapie1973

eehlers said:


> Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]
> View attachment 3508182



Perfect bling!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going shopping with my new selma


----------



## MRSBWS

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191


Beautiful!


----------



## Sandra.AT

MRSBWS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you [emoji38]


----------



## TaterTots

Minkette said:


> Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507549



So gorgeous! And I love your picture.


----------



## TaterTots

Bootlover07 said:


> Finally taking my medium peanut Riley for a spin! Love this size!



LOVE!  Isn't the Riley in Peanut just stunning? I get complements on mine in Large every time I wear her.


----------



## TaterTots

eehlers said:


> Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]
> View attachment 3508182



OMG! The jeweled skull and crossbones looks amazing on your Jet Set! And that color!!


----------



## TaterTots

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191



This bag is stunning!


----------



## Sandra.AT

TaterTots said:


> This bag is stunning!


Thank you [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191



Look great on you! Love the silver chain strap [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Look great on you! Love the silver chain strap [emoji173]️


Thank you so much [emoji38].. I love also the silver chain..it makes the selma more special and different .. first time that I have seen a selma with a silver chain-leather strap


----------



## Bootlover07

TaterTots said:


> LOVE!  Isn't the Riley in Peanut just stunning? I get complements on mine in Large every time I wear her.



YES!!!! I think the color suits that bag so much!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]



What's the name and color of your handbag? I'm not familiar with MK bags but you guys all have very beautiful ones.


----------



## HeatherL

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What's the name and color of your handbag? I'm not familiar with MK bags but you guys all have very beautiful ones.



It's the medium Bedford belted satchel in Dark Taupe.  I got it in Jan 2016 on clearance at MK.  I believe it's been discontinued unfortunately.


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]
> View attachment 3508182



Love the bag and charm! Hope you had a great Halloween! [emoji4][emoji316]


----------



## cdtracing

eehlers said:


> Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]
> View attachment 3508182


Love this!!!  Skull bag charm is perfect & gives your bag a little pirate edge!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191


Looks awesome on you!!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]


I really love this bag and every time I see it I wish I owned it myself.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> I really love this bag and every time I see it I wish I owned it myself.



Thank you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3506668
> 
> 
> My companion for the past few days [emoji7]


Love it. The leather looks so soft and yummy. Love the Coach tea rose bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191


Really nice. I love black and white combo.


----------



## SEWDimples

Miranda Zip Top satchel. Love this bag. I've been carrying it for a few days.


----------



## Sandra.AT

SEWDimples said:


> Really nice. I love black and white combo.





cdtracing said:


> Looks awesome on you!!


Thank you so much [emoji38]


----------



## HeatherL

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Zip Top satchel. Love this bag. I've been carrying it for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 3509624



This is beautiful!  I love everything about this beauty!!


----------



## sandyclaws

Pinkalicious said:


> Heather you always get me with that dark taupe! So gorgeous!!!! Looks brand new still.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the sweet comments!
> 
> Steph - I love the britax stroller, it's so convenient!
> 
> We are still wearing the backpack today. [emoji23] I'll probably never change out of this. I can fit diapers, wipes, my stuff, her sweater, some of her clothes, water, and more!
> 
> View attachment 3507355


i love the idea that you can rock a MK backpack for daily runs and have room for your baby  



Minkette said:


> Jet Set Multifunction Tote in Electric Blue... Would love this bag in luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507549


this BLUE has to be my fav color ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Bootlover07 said:


> Finally taking my medium peanut Riley for a spin! Love this size!


this bag is just amazing!! i love how casual and comfy it looks to carry



eehlers said:


> Added a little spooky bling to my Jet Set today. Happy Halloween!! [emoji88][emoji316]
> View attachment 3508182


what a great way to add some fun to the tote ^_^



Sandra.AT said:


> Going shopping with my new selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508189
> View attachment 3508191


DAAAAAAAAAANG!! this bag is HOTTT!! ON FIRE!! wowza! this Selma is drop dead gorgeous! you are def. rocking it!!



SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Zip Top satchel. Love this bag. I've been carrying it for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 3509624


im so behind!! i didn't know this had a longer strap!! OMG so amazing!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

sandyclaws said:


> DAAAAAAAAAANG!! this bag is HOTTT!! ON FIRE!! wowza! this Selma is drop dead gorgeous! you are def. rocking it!!


Thank you so much [emoji8] [emoji1]


----------



## cny1941

Antique rose Savannah this week [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3511302
> 
> 
> Antique rose Savannah this week [emoji177][emoji4]



What color is fob and is it MK?


----------



## smileydimples

Had to change into her [emoji7][emoji173]️. Lexi , oh how I love her


----------



## mrslancaster531

codegirl said:


> Show and/or tell us which MK is accompanying you today --
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my Large N/S Hamilton in Quilted Vanilla.
> Here she is sitting on the couch in my office and I'm not getting much work done since I can't stop staring at her!


Hamilton!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Zip Top satchel. Love this bag. I've been carrying it for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 3509624


Bag twins!!   I have the Miranda in black & in Mangrove Watersnake.  I love the Miranda!!


----------



## cdtracing

I'll be changing out into either one of my Lexi's or Miranda's.  I've been carrying one of my Coach bags this week running errands & taking care of banking business.   Haven't decided yet which one to carry; it really depends on what I'm wearing & what business I have to attend to.


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> I'll be changing out into either one of my Lexi's or Miranda's.  I've been carrying one of my Coach bags this week running errands & taking care of banking business.   Haven't decided yet which one to carry; it really depends on what I'm wearing & what business I have to attend to.


The Miranda is such a gorgeous bag[emoji7] It sounds like you have such an amazing, diverse collection. I saw a photo of one of your Lexi's in the Lexi thread I think, in Luggage, the colour/leather combination looked stunning.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays


----------



## Minkette

[emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays
> View attachment 3513621



Love it!!! This picture looks like a MK ad.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays
> View attachment 3513621



What a pretty bag! Looks so fancy.  [emoji3]


----------



## MRSBWS

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays
> View attachment 3513621


I just love this bag.


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! This picture looks like a MK ad.....





BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty bag! Looks so fancy.  [emoji3]


Thank you so much [emoji173] [emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays
> View attachment 3513621



Love this bag & it looks wonderful with your black & grey combo outfit!!  I would buy this bag in a heartbeat if it came in the large size!!


keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! This picture looks like a MK ad.....



I agree.  This pic does look like a MK ad!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

cdtracing said:


> Love this bag & it looks wonderful with your black & grey combo outfit!!  I would buy this bag in a heartbeat if it came in the large size!!
> 
> 
> I agree.  This pic does look like a MK ad!!!!


Thank you [emoji2] [emoji1] [emoji173]


----------



## cdtracing

I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149



WOW! That is a beauty! Do you find yourself filling up your Miranda or does it flop over ? Mine is never full and is starting to flop


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> WOW! That is a beauty! Do you find yourself filling up your Miranda or does it flop over ? Mine is never full and is starting to flop


The flaps on this one doesn't flop as much as my leather one does.  Having a purse organizer helps to keep the shape square.  I keep both my Miranda's stuffed very full when not in use so the flaps don't fall down.  This watersnake Miranda is the large & it's never full. LOL  My leather one is a medium & it's still quite large & roomy.  I can't fill it up either.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149


Love love love !!! What s beauty !!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149


Love the Miranda[emoji5]


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149


Beautiful [emoji7] love the pom with it


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I had to go to Saks today so this girl went with me.  I never get tired of her!!!
> View attachment 3514149


Love this!  I've been carrying my large black quilted Miranda for the past few days, too.  Such a great bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

It's finally fall and I can wear boots so breaking out my black and silver Riley to go with my moto boots today!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> It's finally fall and I can wear boots so breaking out my black and silver Riley to go with my moto boots today!


Love your outfit especially the boots, fall is my favorite season when it comes to fashion!


----------



## Coffee911

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to bratislava for shopping with my  new selma... I love it that the shopping centres have open on Sundays
> View attachment 3513621



Love this! Does the long strap detach?


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> Love your outfit especially the boots, fall is my favorite season when it comes to fashion!



Thank you!! Mine too!!! I love boots, sweaters, and dark nail polish! The temperature finally dropped this week in Texas and I have all my outfits planned out for the week [emoji23]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! Mine too!!! I love boots, sweaters, and dark nail polish! The temperature finally dropped this week in Texas and I have all my outfits planned out for the week [emoji23]


Fall colours are my favorite, sweaters l, leggings and boots paired with oversized scarves[emoji7] I just realized I own my favorite boots, sweaters, jeans, and scarves in multiple shades like a cartoon character with a default outfit but in different colours[emoji23]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Coffee911 said:


> Love this! Does the long strap detach?


Thank you [emoji38] yes it is detachable


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to the dentist with my raspberry ava medium bag


----------



## Suz82

Using my dark dune medium Sutton the next few days [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> Going to the dentist with my raspberry ava medium bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516363



Love this [emoji173]️ wish I bought this bag [emoji177][emoji17]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Using my dark dune medium Sutton the next few days [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517299



Twins! Using mine today [emoji173]️ love DD Sutton [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

My medium Riley in dark dune out grocery shopping with me....[emoji16]


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> Twins! Using mine today [emoji173]️ love DD Sutton [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3517315



Ooh good choice hey [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Fendilove

Spending time with my Lilac Selma - medium... I love how she changes colour according to the light!


----------



## Suz82

Fendilove said:


> Spending time with my Lilac Selma - medium... I love how she changes colour according to the light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517466



Lilac looks like it can easily be used in all seasons, love this with the studs.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> My medium Riley in dark dune out grocery shopping with me....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3517318



Beautiful!!! Don't you just love the Riley? The squishy leather is so wonderful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Beautiful!!! Don't you just love the Riley? The squishy leather is so wonderful!



Yes, I do. I fall in love all over again every time I pull her out....


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Savannah in brick....[emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Savannah in brick....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3524645


Such a pretty colour[emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a pretty colour[emoji7]



Thank you....[emoji3]


----------



## Stephg

Switched into this old girl for today. Large Bedford bowling satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

I didn't think I liked quilted leather but as it turns out...  I DO!       Love my new Sloan.


----------



## Maracucha

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I liked quilted leather but as it turns out...  I DO!       Love my new Sloan.



She is beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

[emoji173]️️


----------



## Globridge

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3526873
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️️



Hi what model is this? i like this..


----------



## HeatherL

Globridge said:


> Hi what model is this? i like this..



Hi & thanks! This is the large Riley in color block, navy with black trim.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3526873
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️️



Gorgeous!!! I've been carrying my medium peanut all weekend and the leather is starting to slouch, I love it!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3526873
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️️



I love this color on the Riley. Gorgeous!!![emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this color on the Riley. Gorgeous!!![emoji7]



Thanks!

I actually just used the MK conditioner on this then took a modeling shot of my Riley [emoji2], it made a difference.  It so nice and smooth and the color stands out more.  I never used the conditioner before but I'm going from now on.


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I've been carrying my medium peanut all weekend and the leather is starting to slouch, I love it!!!





Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I've been carrying my medium peanut all weekend and the leather is starting to slouch, I love it!!!



Thanks!
I saw the mod shot of your medium and it's perfect!  Peanut is such a nice color too!


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!
> I saw the mod shot of your medium and it's perfect!  Peanut is such a nice color too!



Thanks!! I really love it, the Riley is such a great bag! I need to break out my black and silver soon too!


----------



## Bootlover07

5 days straight in my medium Riley and planning to take it to OK for thanksgiving too! I love this style!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> 5 days straight in my medium Riley and planning to take it to OK for thanksgiving too! I love this style!



This really is such a comfy and easy bag to use.

Nice pic and that color is awesome!


----------



## Minkette

Black Riley [emoji7]


----------



## Bootlover07

Minkette said:


> View attachment 3532403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Riley [emoji7]



Love!!!!! Bag twins too! I have the one with silver hardware. Yours is large right? Btw, I watched your review video and it really helped solidify my decision to buy the Riley [emoji4]


----------



## Minkette

Bootlover07 said:


> Love!!!!! Bag twins too! I have the one with silver hardware. Yours is large right? Btw, I watched your review video and it really helped solidify my decision to buy the Riley [emoji4]



Yes!! It's the large. Love the functionality and leather on this bag! I need to get back into videos![emoji4] I'm so glad the video was helpful!!!!


----------



## carterazo

My new pretty. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

carterazo said:


> My new pretty. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3533857


Very nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> My new pretty. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3533857



I love this. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this. It's gorgeous!!!


Thanks! 
I moved in right away.  [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Ness7386 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

carterazo said:


> My new pretty. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3533857



This is so unique and very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> This is so unique and very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## AuroraVenus

The weather is horrible today, so... the "dump" bag is perfect for lectures. It just fits everything! I love it.


----------



## Bootlover07

Dreary weather today so adding some color with my electric blue sutton!


----------



## Designervintage

Jet set travel stud tote on a friday night [emoji7]


----------



## dannianddi

Designervintage said:


> Jet set travel stud tote on a friday night [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3543843



Definitely a beauty!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Green Hamilton ❤️️❤️️❤️️love this bag for winter.


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Green Hamilton ❤️️❤️️❤️️love this bag for winter.



Beautiful....


----------



## Bootlover07

Xmas shopping with my pearl grey Sutton!


----------



## Maracucha

I've been in love since the very first time I saw her[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking out my Cindy crossbody for some holiday cheer! [emoji319][emoji898]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking out my Cindy crossbody for some holiday cheer! [emoji319][emoji898]
> View attachment 3554706


Beautiful bag and picture[emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful bag and picture[emoji2]



Thx very much! [emoji3]. Nothing like a great bag and some holiday cheer. [emoji3]


----------



## Sibelle

Bootlover07 said:


> Xmas shopping with my pearl grey Sutton!


I have the same bag, it´s one of my everyday favorites  .


----------



## Ser

I have been carrying this lovely quilted MK tote recently. Lovely leather and very spacious bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Ser

With pic


----------



## myluvofbags

Ser said:


> With pic
> 
> View attachment 3555644


Very lovely


----------



## Bootlover07

Sibelle said:


> I have the same bag, it´s one of my everyday favorites  .



I just got it, but I already love it! The casual style is perfect with the neutral color! [emoji7]


----------



## highheeladdict

My companion for today. I love the color and that it fits so much without being to heavy or bulky


----------



## Sandra.AT

With my Selma at the hotel paris in Vegas.. we got such a beautiful room with a perfect strip view ..I'm so happy


----------



## Sandra.AT

At night with my Selma and my hotel room view


----------



## smileydimples

Sandra.AT said:


> At night with my Selma and my hotel room view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557168


Beautiful


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying these two for the holidays, large Sloan and extra large Analise clutch.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My first ever MK bag! My tween son gave it to me for Christmas!


----------



## BeachBagGal

N





HandbagDiva354 said:


> My first ever MK bag! My tween son gave it to me for Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3558302


Your son did good! Nice! [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My first ever MK bag! My tween son gave it to me for Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3558302



That's a good son!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BeachBagGal said:


> N
> Your son did good! Nice! [emoji3]





cdtracing said:


> That's a good son!!!



I'm so proud of him. He saved his allowance and paid for it. I'll love it as if it were a Birkin.


----------



## Krab

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm so proud of him. He saved his allowance and paid for it. I'll love it as if it were a Birkin.


That is so sweet of him!


----------



## Kitts

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My first ever MK bag! My tween son gave it to me for Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 3558302



Wow, what a beautiful and special gift! It will mean so much to him when you carry it. [emoji4]


----------



## Okielady

Cement Selma


----------



## BeachBagGal

Okielady said:


> Cement Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565885



Nice! What a cute owl!


----------



## Sarah_BE

A mini selma in fuchsia/white.


----------



## Krab

Okielady said:


> Cement Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565885


Great bag and cute charm!


----------



## cny1941

Been carrying her for the whole week [emoji173]️ cherry Savannah [emoji4]


----------



## Okielady

Today it was a sky chevron Selma. I never see any love for this pattern but I really like her!


----------



## cdtracing

I've been snowed/iced in since Saturday so I haven't carried anyone.  Looks like things are thawing out so I'll have to decide who to take out tomorrow.


----------



## DBLover318

Signature Tote


----------



## MissyKoneko

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3567057
> 
> 
> Been carrying her for the whole week [emoji173]️ cherry Savannah [emoji4]


Hi where did you get your fluffy bag charm? I love it.


----------



## cny1941

MissyKoneko said:


> Hi where did you get your fluffy bag charm? I love it.



Got mine from Macy's. It's MK fur pom pom in color natural [emoji4]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ciara anitique rose❤❤


----------



## cny1941

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ciara anitique rose[emoji173][emoji173]



Love antique rose [emoji173]️ have never seen this style irl it's beautiful in AR.


----------



## MissyKoneko

I am carrying the beautiful Cynthia in large with rose gold hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

Carrying my Large Dark Dune Selma today.  Lighting & flash washed the color out & makes it look like Khaki but it is Dark Dune.


----------



## Okielady

Today it's my black Large Ani. Soft pebbled leather. A throw over your shoulder, carry everything but the kitchen sink kinda tote.


----------



## Younglove

Wow all of these bags are so pretty!!! I'm usually carrying my e/w Hamilton in pearl gray but I recently scored this cute little messenger for $50 and it has been so nice not carrying a bulky bag


----------



## Younglove

Okielady said:


> Today it's my black Large Ani. Soft pebbled leather. A throw over your shoulder, carry everything but the kitchen sink kinda tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577662


So pretty! I almost got this bag in peach at the outlet for $90ish it was so pretty!


----------



## Younglove

MissyKoneko said:


> I am carrying the beautiful Cynthia in large with rose gold hardware.


Love this & the rose gold hw!


----------



## cny1941

With my cinder Ava [emoji5]


----------



## myluvofbags

Younglove said:


> Wow all of these bags are so pretty!!! I'm usually carrying my e/w Hamilton in pearl gray but I recently scored this cute little messenger for $50 and it has been so nice not carrying a bulky bag


Congrats on a great deal, [emoji173] the hammy travelers


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3580512
> 
> 
> With my cinder Ava [emoji5]


Love Cinder with the silver hardware!


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Love Cinder with the silver hardware!



Me too! thanks [emoji4]


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

for today, my XL Sloan...I have 3 of them...love them!


----------



## Glttglam

I know this is not a bag but I got the new smartwatch as a late Christmas/early Valentine's present


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> I know this is not a bag but I got the new smartwatch as a late Christmas/early Valentine's present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583631


Congratulations, it's striking!


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, it's striking!


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## cny1941

Glttglam said:


> I know this is not a bag but I got the new smartwatch as a late Christmas/early Valentine's present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583631



Congrats! I really like MK smart watch so beautiful and functional [emoji173]️


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! I really like MK smart watch so beautiful and functional [emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## Okielady

Yesterday it was this one.



Today this one.


----------



## Glttglam

Okielady said:


> Yesterday it was this one.
> View attachment 3591138
> 
> 
> Today this one.
> View attachment 3591141


Beautiful bags[emoji2]


----------



## keishapie1973

Quincy in plum....[emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Grey Croc embossed large Selma.


----------



## ubo22

Okielady said:


> Yesterday it was this one.
> View attachment 3591138
> 
> 
> Today this one.
> View attachment 3591141





keishapie1973 said:


> Quincy in plum....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3591181





cdtracing said:


> View attachment 3591211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Croc embossed large Selma.



I LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 3591211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Croc embossed large Selma.


Gorgeous bag[emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> Gorgeous bag[emoji2]


Thank you.  It's an older Selma but I enjoy carrying her because they're not seen all over.


----------



## jessjayx

Just a simple MK jet set travel tote for me today !


----------



## couchette

My E/W Microstud pearl grey Hamilton


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out with MK Selma for shopping


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with MK Selma for shopping
> View attachment 3594745



So CUTE! Looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## Glttglam

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out with MK Selma for shopping
> View attachment 3594745


Very nice[emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Bedford. Perfect crossbody for the farmer's market and a stroll around downtown. [emoji3]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> My Bedford. Perfect crossbody for the farmer's market and a stroll around downtown. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3595149


Very pretty[emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Very pretty[emoji2]



Thanks! I love this little bag! The strap can be removed to carry it as a clutch at night. [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

Relaxing Saturday with my Daniela crossbody in coffee [emoji477]️[emoji514][emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3595280
> 
> 
> Relaxing Saturday with my Daniela crossbody in coffee [emoji477]️[emoji514][emoji4]


Love coffee and the Daniela[emoji2]


----------



## cny1941

Glttglam said:


> Love coffee and the Daniela[emoji2]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Still in my cement MK backpack! 
I can fit a lot of baby stuff in it... took it hiking, and carrying baby in the ergo in the front haha


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3596163
> 
> Still in my cement MK backpack!
> I can fit a lot of baby stuff in it... took it hiking, and carrying baby in the ergo in the front haha



Love this picture!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3596163
> 
> Still in my cement MK backpack!
> I can fit a lot of baby stuff in it... took it hiking, and carrying baby in the ergo in the front haha



Hey Pink!!! Looks great!! [emoji173]


----------



## Minkette

BeachBagGal said:


> My Bedford. Perfect crossbody for the farmer's market and a stroll around downtown. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3595149



I love this little bag! I want one in luggage!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> I love this little bag! I want one in luggage!



Thanks! It is a great little bag! I get lots of compliments on it. [emoji3]


----------



## Glttglam

Got this in the mail today, Ava large trifold wallet in optic white


----------



## Bootlover07

Pearl grey selma!


----------



## cdtracing

In honor of Valentine's Day on Tuesday, I've brought my N/S Dillon out for some love!!


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> In honor of Valentine's Day on Tuesday, I've brought my N/S Dillon out for some love!!
> View attachment 3603588


Wow! What a beauty [emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> Got this in the mail today, Ava large trifold wallet in optic white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600778


I've been thinking about getting one of these.  How do you like it???


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these.  How do you like it???


I like it. It seems very flexible yet sturdy. I've only had one other MK wallet. But this is my first saffiano. I think it seems like it will last a long time hopefully.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> In honor of Valentine's Day on Tuesday, I've brought my N/S Dillon out for some love!!
> View attachment 3603588



Pretty red! [emoji173]


----------



## MKLOVER78

cdtracing said:


> In honor of Valentine's Day on Tuesday, I've brought my N/S Dillon out for some love!!
> View attachment 3603588



She is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

It's a nylon Gilmore crossbody kinda day. Heading down to the beach and down want to worry about salt water and sand. [emoji305]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> It's a nylon Gilmore crossbody kinda day. Heading down to the beach and down want to worry about salt water and sand. [emoji305]
> View attachment 3604359


Pretty[emoji2]


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> In honor of Valentine's Day on Tuesday, I've brought my N/S Dillon out for some love!!
> View attachment 3603588



So pretty. I really love this red with shw [emoji173]️



BeachBagGal said:


> It's a nylon Gilmore crossbody kinda day. Heading down to the beach and down want to worry about salt water and sand. [emoji305]
> View attachment 3604359



So cute [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Pretty[emoji2]





cny1941 said:


> So pretty. I really love this red with shw [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> So cute [emoji4]



Thank you both! It didn't go swimming, but it managed the sand well. [emoji14]


----------



## couchette

My Denim Savannah


----------



## Sandra.AT

[emoji173] [emoji173] Happy Valentine's Day[emoji173] [emoji173] .I'm on a business trip without my hubby and watching "bones" with my Selma  I hope your day is better


----------



## cny1941

My Valentines [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

couchette said:


> View attachment 3605558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Denim Savannah



Love this color on savannah also the silver keychains [emoji5] 



Sandra.AT said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] Happy Valentine's Day[emoji173] [emoji173] .I'm on a business trip without my hubby and watching "bones" with my Selma  I hope your day is better
> View attachment 3605728



Stunning! Love the chain strap [emoji5]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Love this color on savannah also the silver keychains [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the chain strap [emoji5]


Thank you [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3605736
> 
> 
> My Valentines [emoji177][emoji4]


I love this colour ..perfect for today and of course everyday... is this misty rose?


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this colour ..perfect for today and of course everyday... is this misty rose?



Thank you [emoji4] yes this is misty rose [emoji177]


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> Wow! What a beauty [emoji2]





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty red! [emoji173]





MKLOVER78 said:


> She is gorgeous!





cny1941 said:


> So pretty. I really love this red with shw [emoji173]️]



Thank you, Ladies.


----------



## cdtracing

couchette said:


> View attachment 3605558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Denim Savannah


Love this color with silver hardware!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sandra.AT said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] Happy Valentine's Day[emoji173] [emoji173] .I'm on a business trip without my hubby and watching "bones" with my Selma  I hope your day is better
> View attachment 3605728


I love this Selma.  I wish it was made before the large was discontinued.


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3605736
> 
> 
> My Valentines [emoji177][emoji4]



What a perfect Valentine's Day bag.  So pretty & I love your pink pom!!!


----------



## Ser

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3605736
> 
> 
> My Valentines [emoji177][emoji4]


Love this bag!! Gorgeous colour [emoji173]


----------



## samirash

finally yesterday .... arrived michael kors bags kirby after two months of waiting... yesterday i start carrying....


----------



## Lyan057

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3605736
> 
> 
> My Valentines [emoji177][emoji4]


that bag is just stunning!


----------



## Lyan057

I discovered few days ago this gorgeous hudson bag and I'm thinking to buy it,  this color is just stunning !! what do you think?


----------



## couchette

Lyan057 said:


> I discovered few days ago this gorgeous hudson bag and I'm thinking to buy it,  this color is just stunning !! what do you think?


I love it!


----------



## couchette

cdtracing said:


> Love this color with silver hardware!!  Gorgeous!!


Thank you!  I love this bag I use it all the time


----------



## Suz82

Been using this lovely for a few days


----------



## couchette

Suz82 said:


> Been using this lovely for a few days


Beautiful!  What color is it? Love the studs!


----------



## dannianddi

Received a Bright Red Mercer for Valentines, decided to carry her today


----------



## couchette

dannianddi said:


> Received a Bright Red Mercer for Valentines, decided to carry her today


wow I love it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Been using this lovely for a few days



What a cutie! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> Received a Bright Red Mercer for Valentines, decided to carry her today



[emoji173] that color!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> What a perfect Valentine's Day bag.  So pretty & I love your pink pom!!!





Ser said:


> Love this bag!! Gorgeous colour [emoji173]





Lyan057 said:


> that bag is just stunning!



Thank you ladies [emoji5][emoji177]


----------



## cny1941

dannianddi said:


> Received a Bright Red Mercer for Valentines, decided to carry her today



Gorgeous! I really love this new bright red color [emoji173]️


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> Received a Bright Red Mercer for Valentines, decided to carry her today



I haven't been on the MK forum in awhile, but had to pop in to say that bag is a beauty! How do you like the Mercer? It grabbed my attention when it came out, but the whole bonded leather thing made me think twice. The style really intrigues me though and that color looks amazing on it!


----------



## dannianddi

MDT said:


> I haven't been on the MK forum in awhile, but had to pop in to say that bag is a beauty! How do you like the Mercer? It grabbed my attention when it came out, but the whole bonded leather thing made me think twice. The style really intrigues me though and that color looks amazing on it!



I like it. I've been using it for a few days now and my only complaint is that the handles don't go down. So I feel like I'm bending them when I use it crossbody. But it's a beautiful bag, the bonded leather did make me think twice but as a gift, I love it!


----------



## dannianddi

couchette said:


> wow I love it!!





BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] that color!





cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous! I really love this new bright red color [emoji173]️



Thank you ladies for the kind comments! The new bright red color is so beautiful in person!


----------



## Shanelle87

Loving my Large Emma satchel in Dark Dune!! Haven't put her down since i got her ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cny1941

Large Sutton in dark khaki [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Cindy crossbody out to din. [emoji173]


----------



## cdtracing

Navy/black Nubuck suede Lexi.


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> Large Sutton in dark khaki [emoji4][emoji173]️


Beautiful color[emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> My Cindy crossbody out to din. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3619808


Great choice[emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> Navy/black Nubuck suede Lexi.
> 
> View attachment 3619825


Gorgeous [emoji2]


----------



## Karyy Yac




----------



## DiamondsForever

Getting in the mood for Spring by swapping into Dark Dune yesterday. Cleaned up Black Selma and put her away. 
I can find things in this one as the lining is not black!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty today. [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful color[emoji2]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure where I should ask this but I just got a new Michael Kors tote in the mail today from Macy's. I haven't bought a tote in a while. So, I don't remember anymore how they should fit in their dust bag. But my dust bag seems to be too short to fit the tote straps standing up. Is this normal for totes? Do the straps need to be folded down to fit in the dust bag?


----------



## Roseguard

Carried this and I also have it in Red


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not sure where I should ask this but I just got a new Michael Kors tote in the mail today from Macy's. I haven't bought a tote in a while. So, I don't remember anymore how they should fit in their dust bag. But my dust bag seems to be too short to fit the tote straps standing up. Is this normal for totes? Do the straps need to be folded down to fit in the dust bag?



Some of the dustbags seem almost too small for the bags lately.  The last few I have bought had dustbags that are hard to get the bag in it.  I always store my bags with the handles up even if they stick out the top of the dustbag.  It helps to keep any dents from the bag from the straps laying against the side of the bag.


----------



## srj88

Carried this cutie today
MK Ginny medium crossbody


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> Some of the dustbags seem almost too small for the bags lately.  The last few I have bought had dustbags that are hard to get the bag in it.  I always store my bags with the handles up even if they stick out the top of the dustbag.  It helps to keep any dents from the bag from the straps laying against the side of the bag.


Oh ok thank you for the advice. I really appreciate it[emoji2]  I feel much better about this now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

srj88 said:


> Carried this cutie today
> MK Ginny medium crossbody
> View attachment 3627370



That bag is so cute! Can you fit much in it?


----------



## carterazo

Carried my lovely Greenwich today.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Carried my lovely Greenwich today.
> View attachment 3627691


Beautiful and vibrant color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Miranda Zip Top Satchel.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful and vibrant color.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Miranda Zip Top Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3628752



Such a classy bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a classy bag!


Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

Michael Kors Mae Tote in navy blue! (Sorry, hard to get her to stand up for the photo without adding stuffing!)


----------



## BeachBagGal

christinemliu said:


> Michael Kors Mae Tote in navy blue! (Sorry, hard to get her to stand up for the photo without adding stuffing!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629053



Nice! Does this tote have a zipper?


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium selma in mandarin!


----------



## christinemliu

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Does this tote have a zipper?


Thank you! No closing zipper, just a removeable pouch. It's really soft, which I love, but yes, not for everybody if you want a closure and structure.


----------



## BeachBagGal

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! No closing zipper, just a removeable pouch. It's really soft, which I love, but yes, not for everybody if you want a closure and structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629567



Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium selma in mandarin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629542
> View attachment 3629543



[emoji173]️ that color!! [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

Roseguard said:


> Carried this and I also have it in Red


My favorite satchel in one of my favorite colors!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Carried my large watersnake Miranda last night for dinner with the hubby & friends.  Carrying her today as well.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Carried my large watersnake Miranda last night for dinner with the hubby & friends.  Carrying her today as well.
> 
> View attachment 3631459



So gorgeous!!!! Looks great with the poof ball!


----------



## Bootlover07

Mandarin selma again for my last day of spring break! I'll be switching back to my jet set tote for work tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> Carried my large watersnake Miranda last night for dinner with the hubby & friends.  Carrying her today as well.
> 
> View attachment 3631459


Gorgeous! I want one with the original design. Been checking for one on eBay at the right price.


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I want one with the original design. Been checking for one on eBay at the right price.



Keep watching.  I see them pop up from time to time & usually at a good price.  This bag originally  retailed for $2,200.


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> Keep watching.  I see them pop up from time to time & usually at a good price.  This bag originally  retailed for $2,200.



Thanks for the feedback. I have a search saved on eBay and will continue to watch for one. I find either the bags are in bad condition are still above my budget, but keep looking.


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have a search saved on eBay and will continue to watch for one. I find either the bags are in bad condition are still above my budget, but keep looking.



You might try Tradesy, Yoogi's Closet, TRR, Bonanza & some of those sites.  I have occasionally seen them on Poshmark & Mercari.  I'll keep my eye out for you if I run across one.


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> You might try Tradesy, Yoogi's Closet, TRR, Bonanza & some of those sites.  I have occasionally seen them on Poshmark & Mercari.  I'll keep my eye out for you if I run across one.


Thanks again for the feedback and keeping an eye out for me. I've had some success on TRR before when I found suede Lexi. The price was great. I stalk that site, but seem to miss the Miranda's at a great price. The search continues.


----------



## Anna_C

codegirl said:


> Show and/or tell us which MK is accompanying you today --


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

My Susannah Tote ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> My Susannah Tote ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3632518


Nice. Love the fur pom charm. I bought several from the outlet recently.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. Love the fur pom charm. I bought several from the outlet recently.


thank you! I'm obsessed with the fur pom poms lol


----------



## gratefulgirl

Today I'm wearing the Mercer Large Satchel in Cinder.


----------



## couchette

My Denim Savannah got a new charm


----------



## SEWDimples

couchette said:


> My Denim Savannah got a new charm


Beautiful bag. Love the bag charm. What is the brand?


----------



## couchette

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag. Love the bag charm. What is the brand?


Thank you   It's Michael Kors. 
It's actually a faded blue color, the pic makes it seem like it's brighter blue lol. I still love the color though.  I wear lots of blue so works for me !


----------



## SEWDimples

couchette said:


> Thank you   It's Michael Kors.
> It's actually a faded blue color, the pic makes it seem like it's brighter blue lol. I still love the color though.  I wear lots of blue so works for me !


It is really nice. Did you buy it from a Retail or Outlet store?


----------



## couchette

SEWDimples said:


> It is really nice. Did you buy it from a Retail or Outlet store?


Thanks!  Retail, Macys a few months back.  It's a comfortable bag, not too big.


----------



## HeatherL

Happy St. Patrick's Day!! ☘️[emoji256]


----------



## carterazo

Push lock logo (my first MK bag)


----------



## cdtracing

In honor of St Patrick's Day, my Malachite Selma!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3636842
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!! ☘️[emoji256]



Great combo! Love that fob-always wish I would have purchased it.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Carried my large watersnake Miranda last night for dinner with the hubby & friends.  Carrying her today as well.
> 
> View attachment 3631459


I still love this Miranda!  Makes me wish I'd gotten one in the reptile print.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Getting ready for the new week, just putting this little combo away after some weekend use. I get a surprising amount in this little bag!


----------



## ubo22

I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Getting ready for the new week, just putting this little combo away after some weekend use. I get a surprising amount in this little bag!



Nice! Dark Dune? How do you like the shape of the bag and how it looks on you? I know they're quite roomy for the size and come in a nice variety of colors. I'm just never quite sure about  the shape on me.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Dark Dune? How do you like the shape of the bag and how it looks on you? I know they're quite roomy for the size and come in a nice variety of colors. I'm just never quite sure about  the shape on me.


Yes, this is Dark Dune 
I really like the shape of this little bag on me. I'm quite tall, so i find the strap length really great. I find it slightly dressier than the Selma messenger i have because of the chain detail on the strap.
The only compromise i usually make is having to decide whether to carry a handbag sized umbrella or sunglasses. Safe to say it's usually the umbrella for our British weather! My Raybans fit in very nicely in their case in the summer time. I think i can even fit my kindle in it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes, this is Dark Dune
> I really like the shape of this little bag on me. I'm quite tall, so i find the strap length really great. I find it slightly dressier than the Selma messenger i have because of the chain detail on the strap.
> The only compromise i usually make is having to decide whether to carry a handbag sized umbrella or sunglasses. Safe to say it's usually the umbrella for our British weather! My Raybans fit in very nicely in their case in the summer time. I think i can even fit my kindle in it!



Good to know! Thanks for the info. [emoji3]


----------



## couchette

cdtracing said:


> In honor of St Patrick's Day, my Malachite Selma!
> 
> View attachment 3636959


WOW beautiful  !!!


----------



## Hellohappylife

My Large savannah in Dusty Blue. I wanted this color for so long in a selma but when I saw this for $120 I couldn't say no


----------



## Glttglam

Hellohappylife said:


> My Large savannah in Dusty Blue. I wanted this color for so long in a selma but when I saw this for $120 I couldn't say no


Wow! It's gorgeous Where did you get such an awesome deal?


----------



## LovingLV81

E/W Hamilton with GHW


----------



## Hellohappylife

Glttglam said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous Where did you get such an awesome deal?



Poshmark! It was new with tags =)


----------



## keishapie1973

Hellohappylife said:


> My Large savannah in Dusty Blue. I wanted this color for so long in a selma but when I saw this for $120 I couldn't say no



This is gorgeous. Great buy!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Hellohappylife said:


> Poshmark! It was new with tags =)


Wow! That's awesome and how lucky also that it was new with tags[emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

visiting my parents and dog in law with my selma


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> visiting my parents and dog in law with my selma
> View attachment 3645018



Awww cute dog with a nice bag! [emoji173]


----------



## Glttglam

Finally getting to use my new Desi small perforated leather tote[emoji2]  I have wanted a perforated bag for about a year. So I was lucky to be able to get this one.


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors Collection Audrey satchel in Elephant.


----------



## shengnes

I am carrying my new Michael Kors Camden in Ballet. Really love this color.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my small Savannah on this rainy day!


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium selma!


----------



## cdtracing

Changed from Aquamarine w/ SHW Selma to Black w/ SHW  N/S Hamilton.


----------



## MissyKoneko

Ok I posted in the selma thread but nobody answered, maybe here I'll get more luck. 

I want to buy the mini studded selma but I need to know the correct dimensions of the bag. Anybody here has the bag and can measure it for me please? Thank u


----------



## carterazo

I carried her yesterday.  Perfect for the rain.


----------



## dannianddi

bought this bag for $89 at TJ Maxx. I think that was my deal for week [emoji18]


----------



## ubo22

Still carrying my large coffee Selma.


----------



## Hellohappylife

I finally broke down and bought the Black Stud selma I've wanted for months! Happy to have another Stud selma


----------



## SEWDimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3660337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this bag for $89 at TJ Maxx. I think that was my deal for week [emoji18]


What a deal. I have that same bag charm.


----------



## QueenBee413

My love of the day crossbody for free hands while shopping!


----------



## SMR15

My daily favorite..


----------



## Esquared72

Large Selma


----------



## Glttglam

Using these for Easter


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Easter everyone[emoji16]


----------



## Bootlover07

Glttglam said:


> Using these for Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669619
> View attachment 3669620



I LOVE your watch!!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Thanks[emoji16] I love that you can change the watch faces.


----------



## Glttglam

Glttglam said:


> Thanks[emoji16] I love that you can change the watch faces.


Sorry I'm not sure why my smiley face came out weird


----------



## Glttglam

Glttglam said:


> Happy Easter everyone[emoji16]


Sorry my smiley face should have been like this I'm not sure why it came out wrong.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello everyone!

Loving the blue Selma and the cross body bag! 

Packing my jetset travel tote for a business trip.❤️ Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Chubbs1212

MK Signature Tote


----------



## PamK

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Loving the blue Selma and the cross body bag!
> 
> Packing my jetset travel tote for a business trip.[emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share.



Love your Montblanc pens and case, too! [emoji1][emoji177]


----------



## luv_bagz

Wearing my new-to-me large studded Selma in luggage


----------



## jenjen1964

My new Miranda large shoulder bag in black


----------



## luv_bagz

Another new-to-me MK Selma large


----------



## Bootlover07

Dark dune sutton [emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ava in true red, my only MK piece, got her a few weeks ago


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ava in true red, my only MK piece, got her a few weeks ago
> View attachment 3677209


Great first choice! I would love to get something in the new bright red color.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> Great first choice! I would love to get something in the new bright red color.


thank you! i wanted an ava since the first time they came out ,but the strap was too short, the newer models have super long straps... glad i waited! this is a very very very red bag


----------



## marieski

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Loving the blue Selma and the cross body bag!
> 
> Packing my jetset travel tote for a business trip.❤️ Thanks for letting me share.


Love seeing what others back for business travel!


----------



## luv_bagz

My large Selma in Aqua running errands with me today


----------



## Hellohappylife

luv_bagz said:


> My large Selma in Aqua running errands with me today




Love the color,it reminds me of the little mermaid. Perfect for spring/summer


----------



## luv_bagz

Hellohappylife said:


> Love the color,it reminds me of the little mermaid. Perfect for spring/summer


Thanks me too 
Please excuse my too dirty car seat


----------



## LovingLV81

Love this ! I like to carry everything and the kitchen sink ha ha


----------



## BeachBagGal

luv_bagz said:


> My large Selma in Aqua running errands with me today



Love that color!


----------



## luv_bagz

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!


Thanks. Such happy uplifting color


----------



## cdtracing

Navy Tristan for very casual vehicle shopping with DH.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My very first BUT not last MK handbag! Ava small in Black!  Not the best pic (still really early) due to my time zone!  Same Dining table as in my Avatar pic with some of my LV's!  They don't mind sharing!


----------



## Glttglam

Has anyone seen these for sale online anywhere? I would like to buy one for someone.


----------



## Kitts

Glttglam said:


> Has anyone seen these for sale online anywhere? I would like to buy one for someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683476
> View attachment 3683477



Macy's has them and I think it's next week that all Kors will be 25% off. I was handed a little flyer yesterday when I was there and I didn't catch the exact dates, but I believe she said next week.

ETA: so sorry, I've seen them at Macy's in store but don't see them on their site now so that probably doesn't help! [emoji853]


----------



## Glttglam

Kitts said:


> Macy's has them and I think it's next week that all Kors will be 25% off. I was handed a little flyer yesterday when I was there and I didn't catch the exact dates, but I believe she said next week.
> 
> ETA: so sorry, I've seen them at Macy's in store but don't see them on their site now so that probably doesn't help! [emoji853]


Oh no this is a big help thank you.


----------



## dannianddi

new Hamilton croc embossed frame out. I don't like the new Hamilton size but this stuck out to me.


----------



## Okielady

Been awhile since I've been on here. Today I'm carrying a new to me Sutton I just got. Seeing them online I thought I would love it, but it just doesn't do it for me like the Selma which is my . Going to give it some time though.


----------



## megcurry

Okielady said:


> Been awhile since I've been on here. Today I'm carrying a new to me Sutton I just got. Seeing them online I thought I would love it, but it just doesn't do it for me like the Selma which is my . Going to give it some time though.
> 
> View attachment 3686402



Gotta say that while I think the Selma is better looking and more of an eye catcher, the Sutton has grown on me. Those two zip sections are handy and unlike the Selma I don't need a separate makeup bag with the Sutton! Give it a little time.  The color block is pretty.


----------



## Bootlover07

Okielady said:


> Been awhile since I've been on here. Today I'm carrying a new to me Sutton I just got. Seeing them online I thought I would love it, but it just doesn't do it for me like the Selma which is my . Going to give it some time though.
> 
> View attachment 3686402





megcurry said:


> Gotta say that while I think the Selma is better looking and more of an eye catcher, the Sutton has grown on me. Those two zip sections are handy and unlike the Selma I don't need a separate makeup bag with the Sutton! Give it a little time.  The color block is pretty.



I agree, I'd give it some time! I have and love both styles. The Sutton is a little more roomy than my medium selmas, but I love the structure of my selmas. I think you'll find both have a place in your collection!


----------



## carterazo

Savannah in cement pairedwith Coach sandals. [emoji7]


----------



## Hellohappylife

Been carrying her for a month....gonna switch into one of my Savannah's soon


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Savannah in cement pairedwith Coach sandals. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686857



Love, love, love this combo!!! You have such great taste....


----------



## jenjen1964

My large black Sloan with GHW


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> Love, love, love this combo!!! You have such great taste....


You're so sweet!  Thanks!  [emoji253]


----------



## cdtracing

Large grommet Selma in black with SHW


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Julia hobo in Acorn.


----------



## V17

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my small Savannah on this rainy day!


Lovely! I purchased the Large Savannah in Admiral color yesterday. Love the bag, however I noticed a small spot on the back (right in the middle of the bag). It is really small but I can see it and it's kind of bothering me. Should I take it back and ask for another one or is this just silly???  First saffiano leather bag I have, is it normal to have small imperfections like these.


----------



## Hellohappylife

V17 said:


> Lovely! I purchased the Large Savannah in Admiral color yesterday. Love the bag, however I noticed a small spot on the back (right in the middle of the bag). It is really small but I can see it and it's kind of bothering me. Should I take it back and ask for another one or is this just silly???  First saffiano leather bag I have, is it normal to have small imperfections like these.


 

Have you tried to remove it? I have 2 black MK saffiano bags and they definitely tend to get some weird white spots sometimes but they easily wipe right off. 

I noticed on yours the handle buckle thing looks a bit off. One side is straight up and the other seems to be slumped down. I've never noticed that with my savannah,although it could just be how you have the handles.


----------



## V17

Hellohappylife said:


> Have you tried to remove it? I have 2 black MK saffiano bags and they definitely tend to get some weird white spots sometimes but they easily wipe right off.
> 
> I noticed on yours the handle buckle thing looks a bit off. One side is straight up and the other seems to be slumped down. I've never noticed that with my savannah,although it could just be how you have the handles.


I tried to remove the spot but it won't come off. It looks like the paint missed that spot. I noticed the same thing with the handles. One of them won't stay straight. I thought maybe it's normal. Now that you mention it maybe I need to go and return it and get another one. Not sure if they will accept to exchange it.


----------



## V17

Ser said:


> With pic
> 
> View attachment 3555644


Hi,

I have the same bag but in the luggage color. Bought it a few years ago. Love the style but the leather on the back where it rubs with the clothes started falling apart within a few months. Very disappointed with that. And I didn't carry it all the time. Also if I get caught in the rain the bag turns grey. When I contacted MK they said this is normal wear and tear of the bag. I don't think this is supposed to happen within a few months of using it. Just curious to know if you have noticed anything similar? Maybe black does not show it as the luggage color. Love yours!


----------



## Ser

V17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same bag but in the luggage color. Bought it a few years ago. Love the style but the leather on the back where it rubs with the clothes started falling apart within a few months. Very disappointed with that. And I didn't carry it all the time. Also if I get caught in the rain the bag turns grey. When I contacted MK they said this is normal wear and tear of the bag. I don't think this is supposed to happen within a few months of using it. Just curious to know if you have noticed anything similar? Maybe black does not show it as the luggage color. Love yours!


Ooh I like the colour of yours! Such a shame what's happened at the back....at least you won't see it when carrying it. I haven't had any issues with mine but to be honest I've not used it that much!! I should use it more.


----------



## luv_bagz

My new-to-me XL NS Selma tote in action while reviewing my work


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Large grommet Selma in black with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3688714


I love this!


----------



## FreAnne

While shopping for mother's day gift for my mom I feel in love with this MK bag  it's both a shoulder and crossbody bag! I've never owned a pink/rose bag before and this one was perfect!


----------



## Glttglam

FreAnne said:


> View attachment 3692303
> View attachment 3692304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While shopping for mother's day gift for my mom I feel in love with this MK bag  it's both a shoulder and crossbody bag! I've never owned a pink/rose bag before and this one was perfect!


Wow! It is so gorgeous and unique[emoji2]  I've never seen one like it. What store did you get it at?


----------



## FreAnne

Glttglam said:


> Wow! It is so gorgeous and unique[emoji2]  I've never seen one like it. What store did you get it at?



Thank you!!!!! I got this from a store in Hawaii. Right when I walked in I saw it and fell in love. It was the very last one they had in that color. It was also available in white and navy blue.


----------



## Glttglam

FreAnne said:


> Thank you!!!!! I got this from a store in Hawaii. Right when I walked in I saw it and fell in love. It was the very last one they had in that color. It was also available in white and navy blue.


Oh wow that's neat. I love Hawaii


----------



## Glttglam

Went on a small Mother's day shopping spree yesterday and got a large Jet set crossbody in silver and a Jet set saffiano card holder


----------



## Glttglam

Card holder is in cherry above


----------



## mcbeal

My three-year old Selma is at the office today.


----------



## Glttglam

mcbeal said:


> View attachment 3699098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three-year old Selma is at the office today.


It looks great and very elegant with the scarf


----------



## Psychspirit

My new mk tote is now my work bag. It's so structured and professional looking. Much better than my slouchy h&m tote. Bonus is I purchased it while they had the 30% promotion. Great buy. Also my first mk bag but have a mk watch.


----------



## Glttglam

Psychspirit said:


> My new mk tote is now my work bag. It's so structured and professional looking. Much better than my slouchy h&m tote. Bonus is I purchased it while they had the 30% promotion. Great buy. Also my first mk bag but have a mk watch.
> 
> View attachment 3699919


Great choice for your first Mk bag


----------



## Psychspirit

Glttglam said:


> Great choice for your first Mk bag



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## V.Lenore

My flap backpack.  I was never a backpack girl before this bag, it's so comfortable and smooshy and so convenient (with 3 kids)... i've found myself using it a lot more than I expected.


----------



## Nan246

So cute! Hands free!


----------



## LeLeMooMoose

I'm carrying my jet setter. It's been sitting on the shelf for far too long. I'm a cross body gal, so I feel like I don't use it enough.


----------



## dannianddi

My two bags of the day


----------



## dannianddi

dannianddi said:


> My two bags of the day


----------



## Hellohappylife

heading to the fair with my Dusty Blue Ava!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hellohappylife said:


> heading to the fair with my Dusty Blue Ava!



I love this color with the silver hardware.....


----------



## Designervintage

Hellohappylife said:


> heading to the fair with my Dusty Blue Ava!



Looks amazing! Both the bag and your matching nailpolish [emoji7][emoji7]!!


----------



## Designervintage

My large denim Sloan, and baby bump [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

Hellohappylife said:


> heading to the fair with my Dusty Blue Ava!


So pretty!  What's the name of tour nail color?


----------



## Hellohappylife

carterazo said:


> So pretty!  What's the name of tour nail color?



Thank you!

The color is "Subnormal" by Smith & Cult you can find it at Nordstrom,and amazon.


----------



## carterazo

Hellohappylife said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The color is "Subnormal" by Smith & Cult you can find it at Nordstrom,and amazon.


Thanks!


----------



## hollymable

Small Riley in pale blue


----------



## cny1941

Small black Sutton [emoji8]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Perfect travel tote, all packed!


----------



## greenapple03

Carrying my Mercer Satchel almost every other work day.


----------



## myluvofbags

greenapple03 said:


> Carrying my Mercer Satchel almost every other work day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722415


What a great neutral color


----------



## Stephg

Haven't been to an MK outlet in a while - went last weekend to find they have the old Astor style?! Whatttttt?? I grabbed this baby so fast.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I have been wanting this bag and color for a long time


----------



## Butterdaisy

I'm a newbie to the forum so can't make a reveal post, but wanted to share my new loves I got on vacation. Purse is the MK Large Jet Set Chain Strap Shoulder Tote in Denim Blue, wallet is the MK Bedford Carryall in Denim Blue, coin purse is the MK Denim Blue Floral, and had to get the cute MK Shooting Stars bag charm to match these beauties. [emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

Butterdaisy said:


> I'm a newbie to the forum so can't make a reveal post, but wanted to share my new loves I got on vacation. Purse is the MK Large Jet Set Chain Strap Shoulder Tote in Denim Blue, wallet is the MK Bedford Carryall in Denim Blue, coin purse is the MK Denim Blue Floral, and had to get the cute MK Shooting Stars bag charm to match these beauties. [emoji170]


They all look gorgeous together


----------



## Butterdaisy

Glttglam said:


> They all look gorgeous together


Thank you so much! I adore this shade.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Gonna take my Ava in the color Fawn out to dinner tonight with the husband. I love how this bag matches any outfit!


----------



## cny1941

Carrying Mercer all-in-one as a backpack today [emoji309]very convenient and hand free [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3726887
> 
> View attachment 3726888
> 
> 
> Carrying Mercer all-in-one as a backpack today [emoji309]very convenient and hand free [emoji4]


This is such a great bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Carrying my black Miranda past couple of days.


----------



## cny1941

carterazo said:


> This is such a great bag.



Thank you [emoji4] this bag is so versatile


----------



## cny1941

Wisteria Sutton [emoji162][emoji171]


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3730044
> 
> 
> Wisteria Sutton [emoji162][emoji171]


This one needs a Love button just for the color!!!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> This one needs a Love button just for the color!!!



Thank you [emoji4] hope to see more purple bags this fall. MK didn't have any last year. I missed their bright purple like violet or pomegranate [emoji171]


----------



## cny1941

V.Lenore said:


> My flap backpack.  I was never a backpack girl before this bag, it's so comfortable and smooshy and so convenient (with 3 kids)... i've found myself using it a lot more than I expected.



Love this flap backpack looks so beautiful in the picture. I ordered mine in black, can't wait


----------



## mteat2987

Bright red small Ava today!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my Selma. I've had this bag for 2 years & I still looks brand new


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3730044
> 
> 
> Wisteria Sutton [emoji162][emoji171]


[emoji7] [emoji171] this color!


----------



## myluvofbags

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3731238
> 
> Bright red small Ava today!


So lovely, what size us this?


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> [emoji7] [emoji171] this color!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3731238
> 
> Bright red small Ava today!



Bright red Ava is so beautiful with shw [emoji173]️


----------



## hollymable

Small Cynthia in electric blue


----------



## fabuleux

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3731238
> 
> Bright red small Ava today!


Very nice color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Haven't been to an MK outlet in a while - went last weekend to find they have the old Astor style?! Whatttttt?? I grabbed this baby so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723378


Yesterday, I saw this bag, the weekender type and the smaller satchels. I loved this style. The saddle color is very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## cny1941

Daniela crossbody [emoji477]️ [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3730044
> 
> 
> Wisteria Sutton [emoji162][emoji171]


Beautiful color. It looks great with the silver hardware.


----------



## Fun123

Hi guys, I'm new here! I have 2 Rhea backpacks, 1 black and 1 white.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Ciara in the color Blossom. Purchased Saturday and this is the first time I have moved into a new purse so soon.


----------



## Butterdaisy

Fun123 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here! I have 2 Rhea backpacks, 1 black and 1 white. [emoji2]


[emoji137]


----------



## cny1941

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color. It looks great with the silver hardware.



Thank you & totally agree [emoji4]


----------



## spicestory

mteat2987 said:


> View attachment 3731238
> 
> Bright red small Ava today!



great color


----------



## Kelly M

Cross-posting with the OOTD thread, but today (as usual for work) I'm carrying my beloved large Selma


----------



## ralewi

*My first day carry this bag and it is a perfect workbag.  Love the hidden outside pocket, perfect for phone keys and card case.*
*Michael Michael Kors Frances XL Shldr bag*.


----------



## ejonesatl

One of my favs!


----------



## SEWDimples

Small Lexi in Cobalt.


----------



## cny1941

SEWDimples said:


> Small Lexi in Cobalt.
> 
> View attachment 3739206



Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## cny1941

Cherry savannah and new wallet in dk sangria [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

Pearl Grey Bedford


----------



## Purseloco

Large Campbell Satchel in Peanut.




Love me some MK!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Wh


cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3740333
> 
> 
> Cherry savannah and new wallet in dk sangria [emoji173]️


at size if your Savannah?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Took her along on a work trip which was near the beach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Took her along on a work trip which was near the beach.



I don't know which I like better - the view or the bag? Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BeachBagGal said:


> I don't know which I like better - the view or the bag? Lol



I like both, lol!


----------



## hollymable

Ciara crossbody in oyster


----------



## RayKay

Medium Mercer Duffel in Pearl Grey. Love this bag! So great to carry and functional, too!


----------



## Butterdaisy

RayKay said:


> Medium Mercer Duffel in Pearl Grey. Love this bag! So great to carry and functional, too!
> 
> View attachment 3746915


Love the Pearl Grey! That's my other fave beside Denim from Kors.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my medium Savannah in cement lately.  I must get a new pic of this lovely neutral.


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Medium Mercer Duffel in Pearl Grey. Love this bag! So great to carry and functional, too!
> 
> View attachment 3746915


Beautiful! I'm really interested in buying this bag. It was on sale at MK.com for $111.25, but it is sold out now. I want it in cement because I love silver hardware.


----------



## Bellepedia

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I'm really interested in buying this bag. It was on sale at MK.com for $111.25, but it is sold out now. I want it in cement because I love silver hardware.



Yup it was on sale few days ago and i got it during that time. Got the cinder. I have no intention to get it, but just browsing (bcos i have nothing to do)and that checking out costs me 120[emoji51]. I thought it couldn't be true, like ive never saw the satchels/totes/hobos medium/large size going under $140.. Im not even sure for 2 days untill it was thru processing, because ive heard stories from MK site that they cancel the orders. Though it was shipped i havent got my hopes high because im dead sure that there could be some defects(or a return), thats was happened with macys when ive ordered riley satchel for $140, it has a tored leather handle that i had to return!! But this was good!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wearing one of my summer bags today!  Large Selma in nude, peanut and white, and my Holzweiler scarf!


----------



## cdtracing

Today, it's my Lexi in Luggage.


----------



## ubo22

I've been carrying this large Miranda tote for a couple weeks now.  Great bag!  I love this color for the summer.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying this large Miranda tote for a couple weeks now.  Great bag!  I love this color for the summer.
> View attachment 3750658
> View attachment 3750659



I love this neutral color block Miranda! It's perfect for Summer!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking our boat out for a spin today! Love the blue color of the sea and my fuschsia jet set


----------



## Glttglam

I am carrying my Michael Kors Violet Callie medium satchel in white.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying this large Miranda tote for a couple weeks now.  Great bag!  I love this color for the summer.
> View attachment 3750658
> View attachment 3750659



Perfect summer neutral....


----------



## joandlily13

Today I'm carrying my once stinky Hamilton in black with silver hardware. I'll get a picture of her once  it's light out.


----------



## cny1941

Raspberry Sutton [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## Coffee911

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3757400
> 
> 
> Raspberry Sutton [emoji177][emoji4]



This beautiful picture makes me want a Sutton. [emoji175]


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post...yesterday was Camo Grayson


----------



## Scully Piper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3726887
> 
> View attachment 3726888
> 
> 
> Carrying Mercer all-in-one as a backpack today [emoji309]very convenient and hand free [emoji4]


I have this same bag in gray and I just love it!!!


----------



## gypsumrose

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wearing one of my summer bags today!  Large Selma in nude, peanut and white, and my Holzweiler scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748578



This is gorgeous! I love the color combo, especially for summer.


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> Today, it's my Lexi in Luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750425


Gorgeous!


----------



## dannianddi

Using my grommet Miranda. I love it but it's so large, I am selling it.


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Using my grommet Miranda. I love it but it's so large, I am selling it.


Gorgeous!  The Miranda tote is like my favorite bag ever!  Sorry to hear it's too big for you and you're selling it.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  The Miranda tote is like my favorite bag ever!  Sorry to hear it's too big for you and you're selling it.


It's a gorgeous bag. I agree! It's just I've noticed I like big bags but carry little in them. This just flops over for me.


----------



## gypsumrose

My new-to-me jet set tote!  New things are always fun. It ended up being a tiny bit smaller than I had expected though.


----------



## keishapie1973

.


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying my Raven in luggage with my MK flower charm...[emoji173]️


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi everyone. I've been away from the forums for awhile and am just getting back in to reading and posting. I usually hang out at the Dooney forum but also carry MK and Coach. A lot. 

I wanted to share my companion for today's commute. This was a lucky TJMaxx find a couple of years ago. 

Sutton in Dark Khaki


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Raven in luggage with my MK flower charm...[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3767552


I've never seen this one. It's beautiful


----------



## cny1941

Luggage Sutton today [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone. I've been away from the forums for awhile and am just getting back in to reading and posting. I usually hang out at the Dooney forum but also carry MK and Coach. A lot.
> 
> I wanted to share my companion for today's commute. This was a lucky TJMaxx find a couple of years ago.
> 
> Sutton in Dark Khaki
> View attachment 3768249



Welcome back!!! Great choice to post!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Welcome back!!! Great choice to post!



Thank you!  This is one of my favorites. So easy to carry.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> I've never seen this one. It's beautiful



Thank you. It's one of my favorites....


----------



## lluuccka

Quite a nautical style  my favourite summer bag - small Ava in Optic White  scarf is from new MK collection and anchor is from H&M.


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Quite a nautical style [emoji14] my favourite summer bag - small Ava in Optic White [emoji813] scarf is from new MK collection and anchor is from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769861


Love this! Twins on the MK scarf


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Quite a nautical style  my favourite summer bag - small Ava in Optic White  scarf is from new MK collection and anchor is from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769861



How CUTE!!! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

dannianddi said:


> Using my grommet Miranda. I love it but it's so large, I am selling it.


It is gorgeous. Is the hardware silver?


----------



## dannianddi

lluuccka said:


> Quite a nautical style  my favourite summer bag - small Ava in Optic White  scarf is from new MK collection and anchor is from H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769861


Love it! You definitely dressed up the bag


----------



## dannianddi

SEWDimples said:


> It is gorgeous. Is the hardware silver?


Yes it is silver hardware.


----------



## RayKay

For some reason, I just love to carry this bag on Fridays. It just works well for my more casual Friday work wear. 

MK Medium Mercer Duffel in Acorn. I have taken to occasionally wearing some of my bags with logos on them facing in, so I moved charm to the "back".


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> For some reason, I just love to carry this bag on Fridays. It just works well for my more casual Friday work wear.
> 
> MK Medium Mercer Duffel in Acorn. I have taken to occasionally wearing some of my bags with logos on them facing in, so I moved charm to the "back".
> 
> View attachment 3771016


I'm really like this bag. I want more colors and silver hardware. So cute.


----------



## Glttglam

Been trying to travel light due to a recent injury. So I have been carrying my Analise extra large zip clutch.


----------



## cny1941

My wisteria Sutton and new iPhone folio case in raspberry [emoji7]


----------



## megcurry

Just switched the other day into this studded Jet Set tote.  Blingy!


And in outdoor light in the car.


----------



## Scully Piper

megcurry said:


> Just switched the other day into this studded Jet Set tote.  Blingy!
> View attachment 3777644
> 
> And in outdoor light in the car.
> View attachment 3777647


I love this studded version!


----------



## megcurry

Scully Piper said:


> I love this studded version!



Years ago I bought one of the Medium studded totes and then returned it the next day because it was too huge. This one is the Small, which is really sized like most medium MK bags and it is perfect!  Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Scully Piper

megcurry said:


> Years ago I bought one of the Medium studded totes and then returned it the next day because it was too huge. This one is the Small, which is really sized like most medium MK bags and it is perfect!  Thanks for the comment!


I can't believe this is the small!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3777584
> 
> 
> My wisteria Sutton and new iPhone folio case in raspberry [emoji7]


Purple!!! [emoji171]


----------



## Scully Piper

My Selma [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> My Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3779867



What a fun color combo!


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun color combo!


It sure is! [emoji16]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Scully Piper said:


> My Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3779867



This is so summer! Love

Keishapie what is the Raven? The leather looks amazing! I've been off the mk forum for awhile!


----------



## Scully Piper

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Raven in luggage with my MK flower charm...[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3767552


Wow! I dunno how I missed this post. I agree with Pinkalicious. The leather looks amazing...like it's buttery smooth [emoji1]


----------



## Sarah03

I've been carrying my Medium Riley in Peanut! I love this bag!


----------



## sdkitty

my one and only MK bag - Tonne.  I think I've gotten more compliments on this bag than any other - esp being black.  Colors usually get noticed more


----------



## cdtracing

Today is N/A Turquoise Day so I carried  my Large Aquamarine Selma.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day so I carried  my Large Aquamarine Selma.
> 
> View attachment 3780592


goes nice with your jewelry
and thanks to you for helping me with my Tonne bag


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> my one and only MK bag - Tonne.  I think I've gotten more compliments on this bag than any other - esp being black.  Colors usually get noticed more
> View attachment 3780498



This is one of those bags that need a Love Button.  I never understood why MK stopped making the Tonne Series.  They are awesome bags & the leather is so soft & buttery.  You hit the jackpot with this one!!!  Glad I could be of help!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> This is one of those bags that need a Love Button.  I never understood why MK stopped making the Tonne Series.  They are awesome bags & the leather is so soft & buttery.  You hit the jackpot with this one!!!  Glad I could be of help!


yes, I love it
most of the designers seem to feel the need to change every season.....also wonder if this one became too expensive to manufacture and make the desired profit margin....I learned after I got mine that the trim is real python


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> yes, I love it
> most of the designers seem to feel the need to change every season.....also wonder if this one became too expensive to manufacture and make the desired profit margin....I learned after I got mine that the trim is real python



Yes, it is.  The Tonne was made at the same time several other Collection bags were being made of genuine python or made with python trim.  I always thought the python trim gave the Tonne styles a more sophisticate look.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day so I carried  my Large Aquamarine Selma.
> 
> View attachment 3780592



[emoji173]️ all that turquoise!!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it is.  The Tonne was made at the same time several other Collection bags were being made of genuine python or made with python trim.  I always thought the python trim gave the Tonne styles a more sophisticate look.


It's the handles that seem to catch people's eyes though.  I have a guy friend who comments on the bag every time he sees me with it.


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my large Jet Set crossbody in silver.


----------



## Fun123

I bought this beauty almost immediately as it came out. I don't even see it (or the black version which was also in the store) on the UK website.

Croc-effect embossed Mercer tote in Damson (not my finest picture, my apologies. I also bought some shoes!):
	

		
			
		

		
	







Been wearing it for a week now. Got a few compliments.


----------



## Scully Piper

Fun123 said:


> I bought this beauty almost immediately as it came out. I don't even see it (or the black version which was also in the store) on the UK website.
> 
> Croc-effect embossed Mercer tote in Damson (not my finest picture, my apologies. I also bought some shoes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784714
> 
> 
> Been wearing it for a week now. Got a few compliments. [emoji2]


I love it!!!


----------



## Fun123

Scully Piper said:


> I love it!!!



Thank you.  The pictures really don't do it justice. It looks great with dark clothes (something my inner vampire tends to wear on a daily basis )


----------



## Scully Piper

Fun123 said:


> Thank you.  The pictures really don't do it justice. It looks great with dark clothes (something my inner vampire tends to wear on a daily basis [emoji3])


U must be my twin in another life [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Dark dune Sutton and new travel pouch I just got from Macy's [emoji4] bought the similar one for mom months ago and love. Oversized pouch but fits well for my medium Suttons [emoji173]️


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Dark dune Sutton and new travel pouch I just got from Macy's [emoji4] bought the similar one for mom months ago and love. Oversized pouch but fits well for my medium Suttons [emoji173]️[/QUOTE]
Can't go wrong with dark dune. LOVE that color!


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Purple!!! [emoji171]



[emoji171][emoji8]



Norwegian Girl said:


> Can't go wrong with dark dune. LOVE that color!



Thanks. Love DD Easy to pair with my outfits [emoji4]


----------



## dannianddi

I bought 3 Sylvies this week. All $107 each. I had been waiting for the sunflower color to go on sale, but once I saw the price at Lord and Taylor I just got the neutrals as well! Also, my MK price matches. If you ever find it lower elsewhere it doesn't hurt to ask them, at least here in NH.


----------



## ubo22

I usually prefer soft leather bags in the summer, but for some reason I've been loving carrying my large Hamilton totes lately.


----------



## PamK

ubo22 said:


> I usually prefer soft leather bags in the summer, but for some reason I've been loving carrying my large Hamilton totes lately.
> 
> View attachment 3786902



Your Hamiltons are beautiful!! [emoji1][emoji177]


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> Your Hamiltons are beautiful!! [emoji1][emoji177]


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

dannianddi said:


> I bought 3 Sylvies this week. All $107 each. I had been waiting for the sunflower color to go on sale, but once I saw the price at Lord and Taylor I just got the neutrals as well! Also, my MK price matches. If you ever find it lower elsewhere it doesn't hurt to ask them, at least here in NH.


Love your collection[emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

ubo22 said:


> I usually prefer soft leather bags in the summer, but for some reason I've been loving carrying my large Hamilton totes lately.
> 
> View attachment 3786902


Beautiful! I must say Hamilton is my favorite from MK[emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful! I must say Hamilton is my favorite from MK[emoji1]


Thank you.  I've just been on a twilly (scarf) shopping spree for my Hamiltons to dress them up a bit.  Just re-read an old thread on bag scarves and had to get some today!  LOL!


----------



## Scully Piper

ubo22 said:


> Thank you.  I've just been on a twilly (scarf) shopping spree for my Hamiltons to dress them up a bit.  Just re-read an old thread on bag scarves and had to get some today!  LOL!


Oooh great idea[emoji1] I bet they will look even prettier with the scarves!


----------



## Hellohappylife

My recent Purchase Large Mercer Tote. And Multi-function wallet!


----------



## Minkette

Studded Sophie and Fulton Mocs


----------



## dannianddi

Scully Piper said:


> Love your collection[emoji1]


Thanks so much


----------



## kingfoffi

I just bought a MK Scout purse for a steal price, it was 70% off. I wanted this sooo bad for ages, finally got my hands on this beauty!


----------



## Scully Piper

kingfoffi said:


> View attachment 3789492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a MK Scout purse for a steal price, it was 70% off. I wanted this sooo bad for ages, finally got my hands on this beauty!


Very nice and awesome deal!


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> I bought 3 Sylvies this week. All $107 each. I had been waiting for the sunflower color to go on sale, but once I saw the price at Lord and Taylor I just got the neutrals as well! Also, my MK price matches. If you ever find it lower elsewhere it doesn't hurt to ask them, at least here in NH.



Love these! I never paid much attention to this style until I saw your post and now I think I need that yellow one!


----------



## Glttglam

Just atarted using this a few days ago, Callie Violet medium satchel.


----------



## Designervintage

Scully Piper said:


> My Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3779867



Love it! May I ask, is this the medium size?


----------



## Scully Piper

Designervintage said:


> Love it! May I ask, is this the medium size?


It's a large east west.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I only have one ATM.  I have been looking to add to my collection! My MK Ava small!  I so love it!


----------



## cdtracing

I've been carrying a couple of my Vintage Fendi bags this past week but now I'm back to my MK.  I'm carrying my MK Dark Dune Selma at the moment.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I've been carrying a couple of my Vintage Fendi bags this past week but now I'm back to my MK.  I'm carrying my MK Dark Dune Selma at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3796863



DD is a great neutral color!


----------



## Glttglam

Finally able to switch into a bigger bag carrying my Desi tote.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies! I've been carrying my studded Selma messenger in blush for about a month now and I've spotted some wear on the studs. The ones at the back are starting to fade from gold to silver.... Sad times


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies! I've been carrying my studded Selma messenger in blush for about a month now and I've spotted some wear on the studs. The ones at the back are starting to fade from gold to silver.... Sad times


So sorry to hear that, DF.  At least they are on the back of the bag.


----------



## DiamondsForever

ubo22 said:


> So sorry to hear that, DF.  At least they are on the back of the bag.


Thanks Ubo, hope you're well hon. Ah, no more bags with gold studs for me.... Still love the colour so will continue to wear!


----------



## Scully Piper

Ostrich Hamilton [emoji1]


----------



## Fun123

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies! I've been carrying my studded Selma messenger in blush for about a month now and I've spotted some wear on the studs. The ones at the back are starting to fade from gold to silver.... Sad times



When did you buy it? If it's still within warranty, visit your nearest store and see if they'll exchange for a new one.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies! I've been carrying my studded Selma messenger in blush for about a month now and I've spotted some wear on the studs. The ones at the back are starting to fade from gold to silver.... Sad times



Sorry to hear about this, DF.  At least the wear is on the back side so not as visible.  It's always sad when this happens which is why I try to find bags with silver hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

I switched into my Black Grommet Selma today for meeting with attorneys.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I switched into my Black Grommet Selma today for meeting with attorneys.
> 
> View attachment 3801824



Love this bag and grommets!


----------



## Hellokittyluver

I was carrying my MK python print hobo and its matching wallet but it is so HEAVY w/o anything inside and when anything is added its too much.LOL


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying this yesterday, Bridgette in electric blue


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I switched into my Black Grommet Selma today for meeting with attorneys.
> 
> View attachment 3801824


Love this!


----------



## jules 8

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies! I've been carrying my studded Selma messenger in blush for about a month now and I've spotted some wear on the studs. The ones at the back are starting to fade from gold to silver.... Sad times


Just a thought...you could buy paint from a craft/ hobby shop for metal model cars and such, and re-paint them ...maybe that would help ?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Fun123 said:


> When did you buy it? If it's still within warranty, visit your nearest store and see if they'll exchange for a new one.



I brought it 2 years ago from MK in Berlin so imagine it's out of warranty by now.



cdtracing said:


> Sorry to hear about this, DF.  At least the wear is on the back side so not as visible.  It's always sad when this happens which is why I try to find bags with silver hardware.


You're totally right CD! Silver studs are the way to go. You know me I prefer the silver anyway...


jules 8 said:


> Just a thought...you could buy paint from a craft/ hobby shop for metal model cars and such, and re-paint them ...maybe that would help ?


That's not a bad idea! If the wear gets worse I might give it a try  it's on the back and not too noticeable for now so I'm still using it until autumn!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my Dillon in Acorn to the Zoo today!


----------



## Nana61256

Bought a Michael Kors Mercer Large Tote today.  On sale.  Love the style!!!  Such a comfortable bag to carry.  And, the black cowhide leather is nice and smells wonderful.  But, I have never had a bag with studs before so a tad out of my comfort zone.  The bag has good reviews and I think the bag looks sharp!   Thoughts?


----------



## accessorygirl2

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3806599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Michael Kors Mercer Large Tote today.  On sale.  Love the style!!!  Such a comfortable bag to carry.  And, the black cowhide leather is nice and smells wonderful.  But, I have never had a bag with studs before so a tad out of my comfort zone.  The bag has good reviews and I think the bag looks sharp!   Thoughts?



Swoon! Love it, so gorgeous. Classy bag


----------



## Scully Piper

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3806599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Michael Kors Mercer Large Tote today.  On sale.  Love the style!!!  Such a comfortable bag to carry.  And, the black cowhide leather is nice and smells wonderful.  But, I have never had a bag with studs before so a tad out of my comfort zone.  The bag has good reviews and I think the bag looks sharp!   Thoughts?


I love it! Congrats[emoji1]
I think you may have to baby it a bit to avoid scratching the studs. But still a beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## Nana61256

accessorygirl2 said:


> Swoon! Love it, so gorgeous. Classy bag


Thanks for your feedback!   i appreciate it.


----------



## Nana61256

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3806599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Michael Kors Mercer Large Tote today.  On sale.  Love the style!!!  Such a comfortable bag to carry.  And, the black cowhide leather is nice and smells wonderful.  But, I have never had a bag with studs before so a tad out of my comfort zone.  The bag has good reviews and I think the bag looks sharp!   Thoughts?


So, for fun, I added a MK black pom.  Picked it up on a great Last Act sale at Macy's.  I think it looks very sweet on the bag.  I also noticed today on the Macy's website this same Mercer studded bag is further reduced as a Last Act sale.  So for anyone interested in this bag - now approximately 60% off!  Heading to Macy's today to get this price adjustment.


----------



## Haymarie1

Michae kors fulton❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Haymarie1

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3808675
> 
> So, for fun, I added a MK black pom.  Picked it up on a great Last Act sale at Macy's.  I think it looks very sweet on the bag.  I also noticed today on the Macy's website this same Mercer studded bag is further reduced as a Last Act sale.  So for anyone interested in this bag - now approximately 60% off!  Heading to Macy's today to get this price adjustment.



I love the Pom pom❤️


----------



## hollymable

Small Ava in Chili red


----------



## BeachBagGal

hollymable said:


> Small Ava in Chili red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811107



Great color! [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

hollymable said:


> Small Ava in Chili red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811107


Love this! It's beautiful


----------



## sajero2

Sloan is riding shotgun!


----------



## Glttglam

Been carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody since last Wednesday


----------



## Rachel Stinson

I bought this "Jet Set Travel Monogram Multifunction Tote Bag" from elabelz last month and have been loving it ever since. It goes with every dress that i wear and is easy to carry. The size is just appropriate and i can fit everything that i need in it.


----------



## cdtracing

Brought out this girl for Fall....MK snakeskin embosed Hudson....haven't carried her for a while.


----------



## summer 71




----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sloan yesterday


----------



## Glttglam

Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasn't planning on switching bags so soon. However, I got a Selma in ballet


----------



## carterazo

Push lock logo from forever ago. Still love the color.


----------



## cdtracing

Large Sapphire Selma currently....


----------



## LovingLV81

Large coffee Fulton  this thing has so much space it is perfect for fall/winter to put gloves and hats , scarves etc . I love the soft leather .


----------



## megcurry

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3837819
> 
> 
> Large coffee Fulton  this thing has so much space it is perfect for fall/winter to put gloves and hats , scarves etc . I love the soft leather .



Ooo I am an absolute sucker for the soft leather in coffee!!!!!  Chunk ‘o chocolate!


----------



## Scully Piper

My acid camo tote [emoji1]


----------



## Bootlover07

Scully Piper said:


> My acid camo tote [emoji1]
> View attachment 3846604



Love this (the food too!)! I've fallen for everything camo lately!


----------



## Scully Piper

Bootlover07 said:


> Love this (the food too!)! I've fallen for everything camo lately!


Thanks [emoji1] me too...camo is life [emoji1]


----------



## summer 71

My new morgan tote


----------



## cdtracing

Black Miranda on a rainy Sunday.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Black Miranda on a rainy Sunday.....
> View attachment 3847297



What a beauty!!


----------



## summer 71




----------



## Nana61256

I have been wanting a red handbag with gold hardware and found this MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote (medium size) on sale at Macy's.  It is the Burnt Red color.  I know this style bag has been around awhile, but it is my first one and it really is a comfortable and lovely bag to carry.  Not too big, not too small.  Great organization including a larger padded tablet slip pocket.  I can see now why the reviews are all great on this bag.  Matching wallets in the same color seemed hard to find, but yesterday I happened upon the last one on sale at Dillard's.  Love the ensemble!!


----------



## Designervintage

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Nubuck suede Lexi past couple of days....


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my large Sloan today.


----------



## MKB0925

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3852949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting a red handbag with gold hardware and found this MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote (medium size) on sale at Macy's.  It is the Burnt Red color.  I know this style bag has been around awhile, but it is my first one and it really is a comfortable and lovely bag to carry.  Not too big, not too small.  Great organization including a larger padded tablet slip pocket.  I can see now why the reviews are all great on this bag.  Matching wallets in the same color seemed hard to find, but yesterday I happened upon the last one on sale at Dillard's.  Love the ensemble!!


So pretty!! I was just looking at this on the Macy's website...such a pretty color and I love the size. Congrats!


----------



## summer 71




----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my large Sloan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858435


Love it, it's so puffy!


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> Love it, it's so puffy!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue


----------



## Iratzel

My Julia small satchel navy with replacement long strap


----------



## cdtracing

Dark Dune Large Selma


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Push lock logo from forever ago. Still love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837271


I LOVE that color!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Older MK Ranger


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Desi small perforated tote. I thought it could still work for winter since it is shiny.


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Desi small perforated tote. I thought it could still work for winter since it is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871363


That is really pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> That is really pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I just got the Sofie Pave silver tone smart watch as a gift.


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, but I just got the Sofie Pave silver tone smart watch as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871840
> View attachment 3871841


I can't think of a prettier face for a watch, what a beautiful color. The fact that it's a smart watch, that would be my dream! What was the occasion?


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> I can't think of a prettier face for a watch, what a beautiful color. The fact that it's a smart watch, that would be my dream! What was the occasion?


It was an early Christmas gift and thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Mangrove watersnake Miranda today.


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> Mangrove watersnake Miranda today.
> View attachment 3872881


Love this bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

Large black/silver Riley


----------



## carterazo

My gorgeous Vivian woven tote in peanut. [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my new old Ranger. Can't seem to change out of it.


----------



## Glttglam

I've been carrying my large Sloan in black since Sunday. I love that it fits everything but is light enough for running and errands and when on the go.


----------



## Shelby33

Needed some slouch. This is my only MK so far.


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> I've been carrying my large Sloan in black since Sunday. I love that it fits everything but is light enough for running and errands and when on the go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882984


I love how puffy it is. This reminds me I need to start using my pink one.


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> I love how puffy it is. This reminds me I need to start using my pink one.


Thanks


----------



## LovingLV81

Large Sloan [emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## CatePNW

Got this little cutie at the outlet this week and just love it!  The strap isn't long enough for crossbody on me, but it does stay on my shoulder well.  Fits everything I need and is pretty light too.

Kellen Studded Satchel


----------



## Nan246

Classy bag! Is the strap adjustable?  I used a leather hole puncher to elongate the strap of its adjustable. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

All in one Mercer


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying my nylon Gilmore. No fuss and perfect for the sand & water!


----------



## LovingLV81

Pearl grey large MK Sloan with SHW and Grommets [emoji6]


----------



## handbag hag

My brand new one which I am so over the moon with!! Large Selma in black


----------



## Scully Piper

handbag hag said:


> My brand new one which I am so over the moon with!! Large Selma in black [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3900378


She's a classic beauty!


----------



## nuggetch

Selma for everyday use


----------



## Glttglam

I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday.


----------



## Sweetsvirgo38

My Christmas present this year, Kors Studio Mercer Stud & Gromet bag! it


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bridgette for tomorrow


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905873



Oh so pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh so pretty!


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me...Jet Set Tote in Dark Dune. I know it is an older color but I love it! [emoji4]


----------



## Ser

Just started using my quilted tote. The leather is so soft!! Bought from Shian at naughtipidgins nest a while ago! [emoji3]


----------



## boeyshona

Ser said:


> Just started using my quilted tote. The leather is so soft!! Bought from Shian at naughtipidgins nest a while ago! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926960



Omg I have this in brown and I love it!! The leather is incredibly soft and mine is so used and squishy! Didn’t know they still make this!!


----------



## Ser

boeyshona said:


> Omg I have this in brown and I love it!! The leather is incredibly soft and mine is so used and squishy! Didn’t know they still make this!!


It's a lovely bag. I bought it a couple of years ago pre-loved so not sure if they still make it or not. [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cdtracing

An oldie but a goodie....Grey croc embossed large Selma.


----------



## Glttglam

I know it's winter but I got inspired to use my Michael Kors Callie Violet medium satchel. I saw a new spring bag pop up that looks similar.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsweetie

I'm using my Selma in black, medium. It is smaller than the purses I usually carry but the size is growing on me


----------



## Glttglam

Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Jet Set large crossbody.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Jet Set large crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935548
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beautiful color. Hope you feel better soon 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful color. Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

cdtracing said:


> An oldie but a goodie....Grey croc embossed large Selma.
> View attachment 3932043


Wow[emoji7]


----------



## boeyshona

Brought out my sloan today!! Love it but it’s pretty heavy


----------



## DiamondsForever

Glttglam said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Jet Set large crossbody.
> View attachment 3935548
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hope you feel better really soon! Lovely bag, so pretty in the silver. Been eyeing this in black and SHW and soft pink...


----------



## Glttglam

DiamondsForever said:


> Hope you feel better really soon! Lovely bag, so pretty in the silver. Been eyeing this in black and SHW and soft pink...


Thank you so much [emoji2] Its a great bag that surprisingly can fit quite a bit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondsForever

Glttglam said:


> Thank you so much [emoji2] Its a great bag that surprisingly can fit quite a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It really does fit loads! ESP if you downsize to a mini wallet. Not found many other bags that size I can use for a whole day out comfortably.


----------



## andral5

Glttglam said:


> I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905873



Such a cutie-patootie!!


----------



## Glttglam

andral5 said:


> Such a cutie-patootie!!


Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

Hi, popping in with my only MK from 2005-2006 or so. Pulled her out of storage and wore her yesterday.  Glad I kept her.  I don’t keep up with MK, but I believe the current models don’t come in leather similar to this?


----------



## sdkitty

tenKrat said:


> Hi, popping in with my only MK from 2005-2006 or so. Pulled her out of storage and wore her yesterday.  Glad I kept her.  I don’t keep up with MK, but I believe the current models don’t come in leather similar to this?
> View attachment 3943438


The Astor....I had a similar one.  There was some sort of small damage after I had it for a while and I returned it to Nordstrom.  I actually considered buying a preloved one a year ago.  I love that luggage colored leather.


----------



## tenKrat

sdkitty said:


> The Astor....I had a similar one.  There was some sort of small damage after I had it for a while and I returned it to Nordstrom.  I actually considered buying a preloved one a year ago.  I love that luggage colored leather.


Thanks, I had forgotten the name.


----------



## keishapie1973

I’m carrying my Selma and loving it. I haven’t carried this bag in over a year. I forgot how perfect it is...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Jet Set large crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935548
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



hope you feel better! love this done in silver! i have one done in Peanut.


----------



## HesitantShopper

boeyshona said:


> Brought out my sloan today!! Love it but it’s pretty heavy


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> hope you feel better! love this done in silver! i have one done in Peanut.


Thank you, I'm starting to feel a little better now


----------



## Glttglam

Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow


----------



## Scully Piper

keishapie1973 said:


> I’m carrying my Selma and loving it. I haven’t carried this bag in over a year. I forgot how perfect it is...


She is perfect[emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Glttglam said:


> Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow
> View attachment 3944094


Glad you're feeling better. This is a stunning shade of red!


----------



## Glttglam

Scully Piper said:


> Glad you're feeling better. This is a stunning shade of red!


Thank you


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Glttglam said:


> I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905873


Beautiful!! I have two bags in ballet, and use mine during spring/summer. Perhaps I should take out now


----------



## LovingLV81

boeyshona said:


> Brought out my sloan today!! Love it but it’s pretty heavy


I love love mine I have 2 and working on a 3rd . Soo pretty .


----------



## Glttglam

Norwegian Girl said:


> Beautiful!! I have two bags in ballet, and use mine during spring/summer. Perhaps I should take out now


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

In the mood for white florals, so I'm carrying my Desi tote.


----------



## Phiomega

I owned this bag since 2012. Amazing how it has held up... used it yesterday for a quick lunch with family....


----------



## Alliekatt29

Pink grapefruit Selma


----------



## Alliekatt29

Celadon Selma. I really need the matching wallet but they’re hard to find.


----------



## summer 71




----------



## cdtracing

In the mood for a little Merlot today...


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> In the mood for a little Merlot today...
> View attachment 3962845


Such a beautiful color and especially love the light poof with it


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday...a tote in acid camo


----------



## Glttglam

Switched back into my Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into my Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's
> View attachment 3964380


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

The last few days I carried these two lovelies:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into my Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's
> View attachment 3964380



This is my next bag, and your post just convinced me to get it even more


----------



## Glttglam

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This is my next bag, and your post just convinced me to get it even more


Thank you I have really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## chocolateturtle

carterazo said:


> The last few days I carried these two lovelies:
> View attachment 3965536
> View attachment 3965537


Love the color of the savannah!


----------



## cdtracing

Carried my black Miranda to Mardi Gras dinner at Copeland's.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Coral Selma


----------



## Glttglam

Michael Kors Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink, I just got as part of my Valentine's present I will start carrying this tomorrow.


----------



## cdtracing

Been carrying my red croc embossed large N/S Dillon for Valentine's Day.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Carried my black Miranda to Mardi Gras dinner at Copeland's.
> View attachment 3967637


So lovely, carried my carnation Miranda today. Haven't carried it for quite some time, I forgot how much I love the style and color.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my Medium Ava in the Color “Blossom” 
For the first time,(found her at Marshalls for $110) On this gloomy Wisconsin day!

I think I’m gonna use her as my
Main bag for my Hawaiian vacation in 10 days.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my Medium Ava in the Color “Blossom”
> For the first time,(found her at Marshalls for $110) On this gloomy Wisconsin day!
> 
> I think I’m gonna use her as my
> Main bag for my Hawaiian vacation in 10 days.


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] this! Looks so elegant. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## boeyshona

Today’s #ootd for Chinese New Year! Totally IN LOVE with the sloan!!! The leather is to die for!


----------



## jcnc

My brand new MK Tina MD satchel! Loving it


----------



## carterazo

chocolateturtle said:


> Love the color of the savannah!


Thank you! She is a perfect neutral. [emoji106]


----------



## tcfc

cdtracing said:


> Carried my black Miranda to Mardi Gras dinner at Copeland's.
> View attachment 3967637


I absolutely love that bag! I so wish I was more of a girly girl. I have to wear every bag as a crossbody! But, this bag is lovely to me!


----------



## Nan246

boeyshona said:


> Today’s #ootd for Chinese New Year! Totally IN LOVE with the sloan!!! The leather is to die for!


Happy new year! Live your outfit and pretty Sloan!


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> Been carrying my red croc embossed large N/S Dillon for Valentine's Day.
> 
> View attachment 3968718


This is the best MK red shade!


----------



## Nan246

Alliekatt29 said:


> Celadon Selma. I really need the matching wallet but they’re hard to find.


Love this color perfect for spring! I think it would be fun to get like a wallet in complimentary colors or a floral with coral and celadon to go with it!


----------



## Nan246

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my Medium Ava in the Color “Blossom”
> For the first time,(found her at Marshalls for $110) On this gloomy Wisconsin day!
> 
> I think I’m gonna use her as my
> Main bag for my Hawaiian vacation in 10 days.


Blossom is my favorite pink! Have fun in Hawaii.


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> This is the best MK red shade!



I agree. It's true red.


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my Jet Set Travel Crossbody Tote (size Medium) in Bisque.
I really wish they would bring this style back,I need it in black!


----------



## myloveforbags7

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my Medium Ava in the Color “Blossom”
> For the first time,(found her at Marshalls for $110) On this gloomy Wisconsin day!
> 
> I think I’m gonna use her as my
> Main bag for my Hawaiian vacation in 10 days.


so pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Bridgette in electric blue.


----------



## Bootlover07

Grape Selma...this bag was so worth the years long wait LOL


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Grape Selma...this bag was so worth the years long wait LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980324


Beautiful shade of purple!


----------



## Scully Piper

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my Jet Set Travel Crossbody Tote (size Medium) in Bisque.
> I really wish they would bring this style back,I need it in black!


I love the style and color! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Hellohappylife said:


> Using my Medium Ava in the Color “Blossom”
> For the first time,(found her at Marshalls for $110) On this gloomy Wisconsin day!
> 
> I think I’m gonna use her as my
> Main bag for my Hawaiian vacation in 10 days.


The bag that got away from me. Yours is so lovely!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Alliekatt29 said:


> Coral Selma


Very striking color


----------



## barskin

They had a three day sale at Lord & Taylor, with some bags 70% off. One of them was this Mercer Gallery Tote, for $87.50, and I grabbed it. And I like it!


----------



## Glttglam

barskin said:


> They had a three day sale at Lord & Taylor, with some bags 70% off. One of them was this Mercer Gallery Tote, for $87.50, and I grabbed it. And I like it!
> View attachment 3984684
> View attachment 3984685


I must say I really wanted to buy this bag because of the sale. But I was afraid to buy it because it was gold and hadn't seen the color in person. I've seen some golds on bags not come out so good. But I have to say your bag looks gorgeous and so does the color![emoji2]  I'm very sad I missed out on this one.


----------



## barskin

Glttglam said:


> I must say I really wanted to buy this bag because of the sale. But I was afraid to buy it because it was gold and hadn't seen the color in person. I've seen some golds on bags not come out so good. But I have to say your bag looks gorgeous and so does the color![emoji2]  I'm very sad I missed out on this one.


I especially like the gold toned metal edging. That, with the little gold key, makes it all really pop.


----------



## cdtracing

Carried Mangrove Watersnake Miranda out to dinner last night & to run errands today.


----------



## ralewi




----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my studded Selma in ballet.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my peanut this weekend. Love her!


----------



## megcurry

Dusty Rose Medium Sutton with an added MK Scorpio charm and matching color sunglasses. Spring is coming, right?


----------



## jcnc

megcurry said:


> View attachment 4006880
> 
> Dusty Rose Medium Sutton with an added MK Scorpio charm and matching color sunglasses. Spring is coming, right?


Love the color


----------



## couchette

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001077


I have to say this is one of my fav MK purses, beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

couchette said:


> I have to say this is one of my fav MK purses, beautiful!


Thank you, mine too I feel lucky I was able to get it


----------



## couchette

megcurry said:


> View attachment 4006880
> 
> Dusty Rose Medium Sutton with an added MK Scorpio charm and matching color sunglasses. Spring is coming, right?


Love it!


----------



## couchette

Selma in Oyster with new MK charm


----------



## ScottyGal

Hamilton EW


----------



## LovingLV81

My lex large hobo I love it ! The leather is so soft and it fits great on my shoulder and doesn't hurt when I have everything and the kitchen sink in it .


----------



## HesitantShopper

couchette said:


> Selma in Oyster with new MK charm



Really nice love the charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Hamilton EW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009662



super cute! love this style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LovingLV81 said:


> My lex large hobo I love it ! The leather is so soft and it fits great on my shoulder and doesn't hurt when I have everything and the kitchen sink in it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014725



Nice! looks soft!


----------



## jcnc

LovingLV81 said:


> My lex large hobo I love it ! The leather is so soft and it fits great on my shoulder and doesn't hurt when I have everything and the kitchen sink in it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014725


The leather looks so yummy


----------



## CatePNW

Got the nicest compliment on my bag today at Walmart, by the lady behind me in line.  "Excuse me, that's a very nice Michael Kors bag you have.  That's a Michael Kors Hamilton!"  She was so sweet, and it's the first time someone has mentioned a brand or bag name to me!  Maybe she worked at Macy's, or she's a bag person like us...LOL!


----------



## lindsay1551

megcurry said:


> View attachment 4006880
> 
> Dusty Rose Medium Sutton with an added MK Scorpio charm and matching color sunglasses. Spring is coming, right?


I love the Sutton, I think Michael Kors should bring it back! And I love the color you have, so pretty


----------



## Glttglam

I will be carrying my Desi small travel tote starting tomorrow for the Easter weekend. I don't know why but it reminds me of an Easter basket in a way


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry if the pic is huge...we're  traveling.  Hope everyone has a happy & safe Easter!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer large tote in bright red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer large tote in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025231



Love this color! [emoji173]️


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! [emoji173]️


Thank you, me too. I had been wanting something in this color for a while before I got it


----------



## cdtracing

Large Dark Dune Selma....


----------



## Alliekatt29

cdtracing said:


> Large Dark Dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 4027544


This makes me want another large Selma


----------



## SEWDimples

Zip Top Miranda Satchel


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> Large Dark Dune Selma....
> 
> View attachment 4027544


This looks so elegant


----------



## Glttglam

Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031663



That color! [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> That color! [emoji7]


Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031663



What a happy color!!  I love the contrast of the black piping trim!


----------



## Glttglam

cdtracing said:


> What a happy color!!  I love the contrast of the black piping trim!


Thank you


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ultra pink Dillon


----------



## Glttglam

Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037704
> View attachment 4037706
> View attachment 4037708
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love this! The color, style and details are beautiful, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> Love this! The color, style and details are beautiful, congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much It is very different.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Switching into my Mercer Gallery tote for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Switching into my pale blue studded medium Bristol satchel for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Been in the mood to switch bags more lately. So now I'm using my Callie medium satchel.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LovingLV81

Large Sloan in peal grey .


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my studded Selma in ballet.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Mercer Gallery tote for tomorrow. Happy Mother's day everyone!


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry forgot a picture


----------



## cdtracing

Luggage Lexi from MK Collection....


----------



## Nana61256

Sloan Medium Top Handle Satchel.  A cutie!


----------



## LovingLV81

Grayson large satchel in Vanilla


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my pale blue studded Bristol today.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my pale blue studded Bristol today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082974


Love this! Do you have any trouble with the clasp? I just bought the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and saw some online reviews mention issues with it staying closed.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Luggage Lexi from MK Collection....
> 
> View attachment 4067969


beautiful


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> Love this! Do you have any trouble with the clasp? I just bought the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and saw some online reviews mention issues with it staying closed.


Thank you No, I haven't had any issues with the clasp. I really like the size and features of this bag.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> Thank you No, I haven't had any issues with the clasp. I really like the size and features of this bag.


So glad to hear that! My Bristol arrives tomorrow so I’m excited to see it in person.


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> So glad to hear that! My Bristol arrives tomorrow so I’m excited to see it in person.


I hope you enjoy your new bag. I have really liked this one. I’ve had it for almost 2 months now. So hopefully you won’t have any issues either like me with the clasp You should post a picture of your bag I would love to see it


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> I hope you enjoy your new bag. I have really liked this one. I’ve had it for almost 2 months now. So hopefully you won’t have any issues either like me with the clasp You should post a picture of your bag I would love to see it


I will definitely post a few pics. I actually ordered two since they’re coming from Macy’s and I’ve heard stories about bags not being packaged well. Fingers crossed at least one arrives in pristine condition.


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> I will definitely post a few pics. I actually ordered two since they’re coming from Macy’s and I’ve heard stories about bags not being packaged well. Fingers crossed at least one arrives in pristine condition.


Thanks Yes unfortunately that has happened to me a few times from Macy's. Almost never happens to me from other stores. Hopefully, you get a good one


----------



## haruhii




----------



## Alliekatt29

Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.


Wow!!! Super gorgeous I've never seen this Bristol in the medium size in person before. I've only seen the small. It looks very beautiful and so does the wallet of course Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> Wow!!! Super gorgeous I've never seen this Bristol in the medium size in person before. I've only seen the small. It looks very beautiful and so does the wallet of course Thanks for posting.


Thanks! I was really drawn to the rose gold hardware. It’s a bit smaller than I’d hoped so I’m really glad I didn’t order the smaller one. I can fit my iPad, though, so it’ll work out.


----------



## SEWDimples

My cute pink saffiano outlet bag with Coach bag charm.


----------



## Scully Piper

From the last few days


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend


----------



## Jb32purse

SEWDimples said:


> My cute pink saffiano outlet bag with Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4089291


What color is this ? Love !!!


----------



## lucydee

SEWDimples said:


> My cute pink saffiano outlet bag with Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4089291


This bag is beautiful! What is the name of it?
Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

Jb32purse said:


> What color is this ? Love !!!


Blossom



lucydee said:


> This bag is beautiful! What is the name of it?
> Congrats!


Ciara. The other thing I love about this bag is that it has feet on the bottom. Not bad for an outlet bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Large Sapphire Selma...an oldie but a goodie!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Another oldie but goodie...medium mandarin Selma!


----------



## Glttglam

Another late birthday gift, the Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Me and grandmother at the hairdresser this afternoon! I am obsessed with her orange red Michael kors bag, it’s so beautiful! 
I’m carrying my coccinelle bag same color as the Michael kors


----------



## jasminflower

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062921


this cuttie is the best!!!


----------



## Glttglam

jasminflower said:


> this cuttie is the best!!!


Thank you


----------



## chocolateturtle

Just got the adele (similar to mercer) from the outlet, finally a bag with silver hardware. Added a coach bag charm with it!


----------



## Glttglam

Had to switch into my Mercer tote in bright red because I had an issue come up with my other bag.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’ve been wearing my gold Sloan all weekend. I have a tendency to name all of my handbags; this is Gina


----------



## candymina012

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062921


I really like the color and it looks soooo super cute!!!


----------



## Glttglam

candymina012 said:


> I really like the color and it looks soooo super cute!!!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

In the mood to switch again, I think I wanted a different color because I used 2 red bags in a row. So now, I'm using my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Glttglam said:


> In the mood to switch again, I think I wanted a different color because I used 2 red bags in a row. So now, I'm using my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104126



Oooooooh that pink is sooooo pretty!!!!!! The Mercer is def one of my favorites!​


----------



## Glttglam

AshMarieDarling said:


> Oooooooh that pink is sooooo pretty!!!!!![emoji3] The Mercer is def one of my favorites!​


Thank you


----------



## Nana61256

The medium Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Black. Just bought this as it really is a gorgeous bag and there is no escaping the fact that it is perfect for work.  You know, I had ventured away from MK to  Louis Vuitton. Sure, LV is nice.  But, I just got tired of LV worries.  Vachetta leather & water.  Treated leather & cracking.  Azur canvas & color transfer.   And, then there is the price point difference.  I really do love MK bags and this tote is perfect!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m a huge fan of the jet set totes!!!! I can actually fit my work laptop in mine (medium travel size). I snagged it in Raspberry on sale at Macy’s this past fall  Now I wish I had a tote with side pockets (I may have to add it to my wish list). I LOVE your purse charm too!!! I definitely feel like I need to invest in some cute charms 



Nana61256 said:


> The medium Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Black. Just bought this as it really is a gorgeous bag and there is no escaping the fact that it is perfect for work.  You know, I had ventured away from MK to  Louis Vuitton. Sure, LV is nice.  But, I just got tired of LV worries.  Vachetta leather & water.  Treated leather & cracking.  Azur canvas & color transfer.   And, then there is the price point difference.  I really do love MK bags and this tote is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105024


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Bringing my MK pouch with me to my eyelash extensions appointment this morning


----------



## MKB0925

Nana61256 said:


> The medium Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Black. Just bought this as it really is a gorgeous bag and there is no escaping the fact that it is perfect for work.  You know, I had ventured away from MK to  Louis Vuitton. Sure, LV is nice.  But, I just got tired of LV worries.  Vachetta leather & water.  Treated leather & cracking.  Azur canvas & color transfer.   And, then there is the price point difference.  I really do love MK bags and this tote is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105024


Love it and your pom!! Jet Set totes are one my fave style from MK. I have a large and medium.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Hanging with Hamilton at work today (I call her Doris ). I’m obsessed with the Hamilton, I’ve actually got another one on the way from Ebay. I can’t wait til she gets here!!! I haven’t decided what I’ll name her yet...


----------



## daisychainz

Alliekatt29 said:


> Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.


I got this too, in small black. The small is really small, you are right, and also very heavy without anything even inside. It's so pretty though. I was looking at rose gold, it's so unique.


----------



## HesitantShopper

chocolateturtle said:


> Just got the adele (similar to mercer) from the outlet, finally a bag with silver hardware. Added a coach bag charm with it!



This is super cute and great charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Had to switch into my Mercer tote in bright red because I had an issue come up with my other bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102077



Great shade of red!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’ve been wearing my gold Sloan all weekend. I have a tendency to name all of my handbags; this is Gina



Pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> In the mood to switch again, I think I wanted a different color because I used 2 red bags in a row. So now, I'm using my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104126



Great style, like the corner details.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nana61256 said:


> The medium Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Black. Just bought this as it really is a gorgeous bag and there is no escaping the fact that it is perfect for work.  You know, I had ventured away from MK to  Louis Vuitton. Sure, LV is nice.  But, I just got tired of LV worries.  Vachetta leather & water.  Treated leather & cracking.  Azur canvas & color transfer.   And, then there is the price point difference.  I really do love MK bags and this tote is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105024



Love JS totes! they come in such great colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4105967
> 
> 
> Bringing my MK pouch with me to my eyelash extensions appointment this morning



Perfect companion!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshMarieDarling said:


> Hanging with Hamilton at work today (I call her Doris ). I’m obsessed with the Hamilton, I’ve actually got another one on the way from Ebay. I can’t wait til she gets here!!! I haven’t decided what I’ll name her yet...



Love Hamilton's. Such a functional style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Alliekatt29 said:


> Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.



So pretty! my oldest daughter just bought that wristlet, she is obsessed with Rose gold.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> My cute pink saffiano outlet bag with Coach bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4089291



Oh great color!! Love the charm as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

haruhii said:


> View attachment 4083902



Super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> From the last few days
> View attachment 4089382
> View attachment 4089383
> View attachment 4089384



Nice collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089421



Lovely gift! so pretty.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Large Sapphire Selma...an oldie but a goodie!!!
> View attachment 4095038



Love Selma! great blue too.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Love Selma! great blue too.


Yes, Sapphire is a fabulous blue!!


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Great shade of red!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Great style, like the corner details.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely gift! so pretty.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

I did a lot of painting yesterday so my body is feeling very soar and my other bag was hurting me from the soarness. So I switched into my lightest bag for a while. It is my Jet set large floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## juls12

My new large Savannah in Acorn. I just got it today so technically I didn`t carry it anywhere.


----------



## Jb32purse

Outlet deal...... 111 plus tax ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Jb32purse said:


> Outlet deal...... 111 plus tax ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Wow! Awesome deal, it’s hard to find the Mercer line on sale especially more than 50% off


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my Mercer Messenger.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Just picked up my new mercer today from the outlet today!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my studded Selma in ballet for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkKelly

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116145
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Omg that is stunning


----------



## Glttglam

PinkKelly said:


> Omg that is stunning


Thank you I've been looking for a bag like this for 2 years.


----------



## Quartzite

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116145
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think the Bristol is my new favourite! Gorgeous!


----------



## Quartzite

chocolateturtle said:


> Just picked up my new mercer today from the outlet today!


Usually I'm not a fan of studs, but those cubes just add a dimension that really catches my eye 


Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my studded Selma in ballet for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118675
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Every time I see this design, I fall in love with it all over again!


----------



## Glttglam

Quartzite said:


> Usually I'm not a fan of studs, but those cubes just add a dimension that really catches my eye
> 
> Every time I see this design, I fall in love with it all over again!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> I did a lot of painting yesterday so my body is feeling very soar and my other bag was hurting me from the soarness. So I switched into my lightest bag for a while. It is my Jet set large floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you carterazo


----------



## Aysha11

couchette said:


> My Denim Savannah got a new charm



What charm is that?


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


----------



## Butterdaisy

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116145
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


So cute!


----------



## Butterdaisy

couchette said:


> My Denim Savannah got a new charm


Love the denim and the charm! [emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

Butterdaisy said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## WonderWoman76

My white MK Jet Set for Summer! [emoji16]


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I’m feeling quite girly today so I decided to take out this beautiful fuschia bag, I tried to match my nails to the bag but it’s a bit hard!


----------



## jcnc

Enjoyed my MK TINA this work week


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol studded medium satchel in pale blue.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Just finished my facial at my beautician who only uses Dermalogica products, they give great results!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Olive Stud Ciara Messenger


----------



## myluvofbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4138872


Everything about this bag is amazing! The color, leather, strap


----------



## Shelby33

myluvofbags said:


> Everything about this bag is amazing! The color, leather, strap


Thank you! Would you believe I got it for 20.00 at Savers? I love it, very easy to carry.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## myluvofbags

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! Would you believe I got it for 20.00 at Savers? I love it, very easy to carry.


Wow that's amazing and lucky.  This beauty retails at about $700 if I recall.


----------



## Shelby33

myluvofbags said:


> Wow that's amazing and lucky.  This beauty retails at about $700 if I recall.


It does, I was shocked when I looked it  up!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer in bright red.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Going out in this heat to meet a friend for coffee


----------



## Glttglam

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4147587
> 
> 
> Going out in this heat to meet a friend for coffee


Pretty! What color is this?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my jet set large floral embellished crossbody for today.


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## HesitantShopper

An oldie but a goodie(IMO lol)

My Marley bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hellohappylife said:


> Olive Stud Ciara Messenger



Love, love love that color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146228



Oh great pink perfect for summertime.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147054



Great red! looks nice and roomy but not overly large.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4147587
> 
> 
> Going out in this heat to meet a friend for coffee



Love these totes!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my jet set large floral embellished crossbody for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152757



so pretty! my ODD has a wallet/wristlet done in this...


----------



## HesitantShopper

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 4153005



really nice! not seen this before.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4153181



Super cute! reminds me of the detailing on my older Marley bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just got this small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.



So pretty my new wallet is this color! i get so many compliments on it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

WonderWoman76 said:


> My white MK Jet Set for Summer! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136430



Looks perfect for summer i am just not daring enough for white lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4138872



Looks so soft and a great color too.


----------



## Shelby33

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! reminds me of the detailing on my older Marley bag.


Thank you! I don't know which one this is but I think it may be the Beverly. Now I'm going to check out the Marley!


----------



## Shelby33

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so soft and a great color too.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

HesitantShopper said:


> An oldie but a goodie(IMO lol)
> 
> My Marley bag
> 
> View attachment 4155156


This is lovely!!


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> An oldie but a goodie(IMO lol)
> 
> My Marley bag
> 
> View attachment 4155156


Love the leather and the charm!


----------



## deii

Trying out this handy cutie for errands today.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol floral applique crossbody with new matching strap.


----------



## Nan246

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique crossbody with new matching strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165446


Honka honka! Love this bag so beautiful! Does the strap fit well on your shoulder?


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Honka honka! Love this bag so beautiful! Does the strap fit well on your shoulder?



Yes it’s very comfortable and thank you


----------



## Sarsura86

My small black perforated mercer luv her my new favorite


----------



## cdtracing

Large dark dune Selma.


----------



## cdtracing

Changed into my large Selma Grommet in black with shw for dinner with family tonight.


----------



## Scully Piper

Carried my acid camo tote yesterday


----------



## parasiteeve9

Today I'm using my Bennet bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

parasiteeve9 said:


> Today I'm using my Bennet bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173791


What a beautiful color and I like the stiching details


----------



## LovingLV81

HesitantShopper said:


> really nice! not seen this before.



Ty !! It is rather a nice spring / summer tote for sure .


----------



## LovingLV81

Here is my today edition ! I just recently go this one from the MK store . They had it on clearance with a extra 25 % off .


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol satchel in pale blue.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mercer my current favorite MK bag.  This style replaced My Hamilton as the new favorite ❤️


----------



## jcnc

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer my current favorite MK bag.  This style replaced My Hamilton as the new favorite ❤️


Its soo pretty. Is it lightweight? I always found the Hamilton to be on the heavier side.


----------



## jenjen1964

An oldie but a favorite Jet Set Messenger!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Scully Piper said:


> Carried my acid camo tote yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168828



I have the same bag and I love it! Been using it for 3 years in the autumn and sometimes winter and it dresses up any casual outfit I wear


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

HesitantShopper said:


> Love these totes!



Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## deii

I switched to this lovely duo today for the week [emoji178]


----------



## trunkline

The Whitney Large Leather tote in white


----------



## trunkline

The Whitney Large Leather tote in white


----------



## jenjen1964

My EW Hamilton in Kelly green, I received so many compliments on it today!  Definitely going back into rotation.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer tote, and trying it with my floral strap.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mercer love the bag❤️I want duplicates in all colors


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my jet set large floral embellished crossbody.


----------



## jules 8

Skorpios hobo in taupe


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

jcnc said:


> Its soo pretty. Is it lightweight? I always found the Hamilton to be on the heavier side.


Hi, I would not consider it lightweight after I add all my stuff.  It would be more on the heavy side filled up like the Hamilton.


----------



## MKB0925

Morgan Tote in Acorn..


----------



## jules 8

Matilda in natural snake


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green
> View attachment 4236324


Beautiful color!


----------



## MKB0925

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer love the bag❤️I want duplicates in all colors


I keep seeing these Mercer totes...the leather is gorgeous and I think I need to need to look into getting one.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol floral applique crossbody.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

On the road with my Michael Kore Junie Tote in Mushroom


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Orange Mercer dome


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my medium Bristol satchel in pale blue.


----------



## josieshs

Here's my Hammie


----------



## jcnc

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179451


Gorgeous! i am eyeing the same bag in brown. would you say it is spacious to be a work bag if you dont carry a laptop?


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you I think it is very spacious, but I have never tried putting work stuff in it. But I always have a lot of extra space left after I put in my regular things.


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying my Jessa backpack in true green in honor of the holidays


----------



## Shelby33

Tonne


----------



## Lilybarb

MK Mercer large Mercer in Marine


----------



## Sonmi999

Today I brought my MK studded Rhea backpack to work


----------



## Shelby33

Tonne after dying


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> Tonne after dying
> View attachment 4296899


Isn’t it gorgeous! Did you do the dye job yourself?


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Isn’t it gorgeous! Did you do the dye job yourself?


Thanks! Yes, I used Tarrago dye. Got caught in the rain with it today, no problem!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Adele ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Adele ❤️


Oooh I really like that! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Mercer Gallery medium tote in ultra pink for tomorrow


----------



## dejahlovelee

Mercer in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mulberry Python


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Mercer Gallery medium tote in ultra pink for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300216


MK does pink & red bags beautifully!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> MK does pink & red bags beautifully!


Thank you I think so too. I have bought a few in the past


----------



## sdkitty

tonne hobo.....good for rainy day


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> tonne hobo.....good for rainy day
> View attachment 4304246


So pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Technically used this yesterday


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> tonne hobo.....good for rainy day
> View attachment 4304246


Love the Tonne!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Love the Tonne!


thanks 
I actually love my other lambskin Tonne more but this one is nice too


----------



## jenjen1964

Carrying my Black Sloan today, love that bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> So pretty!


thanks


----------



## cdtracing

An oldie but a goodie.  Black grommet Selma.


----------



## Shelby33

Tonne


----------



## jojon21

Black large quilted Savannah. I love the buttery soft quilting on this bag and wear it often in the winter.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched back into this for Valentine's, Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink


----------



## Glttglam

I will also be wearing this Michael Kors necklace. It was a gift. But I'm excited to try their jewelry. I never have.


----------



## Glttglam

In keeping with the pink theme for Valentine's day I just switched into my floral applique jet set crossbody in soft pink


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in my luggage jet set crossbody


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but just got the Runway watch. It is my first time having a watch in rose gold.


----------



## Glttglam

It was a Valentine's gift, sorry forgot to add that.


----------



## cdtracing

I've been carrying my large croc Dillon in red for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Minkette

Tile Blue Maddie! Trying to pretend it is a warm summer day outside!


----------



## Glttglam

Minkette said:


> Tile Blue Maddie! Trying to pretend it is a warm summer day outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345208


Super gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Jessa backpack. I'm trying it with the new purse strap I just got on sale.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351961


Gorgeous! I have the pearl grey in the large Mercer and that color is totally a 4 season color. Enjoy!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Gorgeous! I have the pearl grey in the large Mercer and that color is totally a 4 season color. Enjoy!


Thank you! I completely agree with you that it is a 4 season color. That's what made me want to try it


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## southernbelle82

Glttglam said:


> Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. I'm excited to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359316



I just got my first pair of MK shoes too! I got the Alice sandals worth he quilted footbed and they seem like they’ll be super comfy. Your shoes are really pretty and I’ll bet they’ll look great with any outfit!


----------



## Glttglam

southernbelle82 said:


> I just got my first pair of MK shoes too! I got the Alice sandals worth he quilted footbed and they seem like they’ll be super comfy. Your shoes are really pretty and I’ll bet they’ll look great with any outfit!


Thanks Oh I see, your sandals are very pretty too.


----------



## hyungakim

It's my favorite Karla~~ in medium size.
I use this everyday for almost 1 year.
But it's still look good as new.
It's perfect for work!


----------



## Glttglam

Finally getting around to using my favorite bag of so far because it is in my favorite color. I am carrying the small Mercer gallery in lt quartz


----------



## jcnc

Glttglam said:


> Finally getting around to using my favorite bag of so far because it is in my favorite color. I am carrying the small Mercer gallery in lt quartz
> View attachment 4365690


She is a beaut. Hope you are enjoying her


----------



## Glttglam

jcnc said:


> She is a beaut. Hope you are enjoying her


Thanks, I am. I'm hoping using this will help bring some spring weather


----------



## keishapie1973

Finally pulled the tags off for St. Patrick’s Day...

Blakely in true green....


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally pulled the tags off for St. Patrick’s Day...[emoji3]
> 
> Blakely in true green....[emoji813]


Love your bag and color! I have a different bag in the same color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Glttglam said:


> Love your bag and color! I have a different bag in the same color.



Thank you!!!!  The color is what attracted me.  I love green....


----------



## Lilybarb

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally pulled the tags off for St. Patrick’s Day...
> 
> Blakely in true green....


I love the Blakely tho do not own one. Do you consider it a small or medium size bag? Reviews online are kind of all over the place on size.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Finally pulled the tags off for St. Patrick’s Day...
> 
> Blakely in true green....



What a goorgeous color!! [emoji172]


----------



## iqaganda

My Michael Kors Sutton Large Satchel in Midnight Blue


----------



## the_baglover

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4376533
> 
> 
> My Michael Kors Sutton Large Satchel in Midnight Blue


Love that Sailormoon keychain!


----------



## Lilybarb

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4376533
> 
> 
> My Michael Kors Sutton Large Satchel in Midnight Blue


@iqaganda, beautiful...and your strap works great with it! I have that strap in my saved list on amazon. It looks even better in your pic than it does on amazon. It’s rather difficult to find those straps with gold hardware.


----------



## iqaganda

Lilybarb said:


> @iqaganda, beautiful...and your strap works great with it! I have that strap in my saved list on amazon. It looks even better in your pic than it does on amazon. It’s rather difficult to find those straps with gold hardware.



Thank you! [emoji173]️ I do think so too! I wanted to purchase more actually for my other bags with different lengths. And also for the bags that has too many things going on, I think a plain strap would do! [emoji16] 

BTW, it’s very cheap! 



the_baglover said:


> Love that Sailormoon keychain!



Thank you! I love them! I collect these keychains for my purses. [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

hyungakim said:


> It's my favorite Karla~~ in medium size.
> I use this everyday for almost 1 year.
> But it's still look good as new.
> It's perfect for work!


Your bag does look brand new...I love the gold detailing..


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in my little cutie! Patiently waiting for my trip to Destin, FL, which is in a month. I can’t wait to hit the MK and Dooney outlet!


----------



## keishapie1973

Lilybarb said:


> I love the Blakely tho do not own one. Do you consider it a small or medium size bag? Reviews online are kind of all over the place on size.



Thanks. I consider it a true medium...


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors leather continental wallet in bright red. I love the 18 card slots


----------



## ClassicJ

I just got a deal on this Nolita and immediately changed bags.  I also grabbed a small pearl gray Ciara (ordered right before I saw the Nolita) and they both arrived today, I should sell the Ciara but can’t bring myself to want to [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jelly-baby

Using both these backpacks today. The Michael Kors micro Abbey for errands then the large Rhea backpack when I had my two little ones with me. The Abbey has gold h/w and the Rhea silver.


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors leather continental wallet in bright red. I love the 18 card slots
> View attachment 4379816
> View attachment 4379817



This red is amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

jelly-baby said:


> Using both these backpacks today. The Michael Kors micro Abbey for errands then the large Rhea backpack when I had my two little ones with me. The Abbey has gold h/w and the Rhea silver.



The small backpack is adorable and can’t go wrong with black.


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> This red is amazing!


Thanks


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My favorite MK❤️


----------



## AManIntoFashion

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My favorite MK❤️



Love the color! Is that Michael Kors' Powder Blue color?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Enjoying my Karla Clutch today


----------



## Lilybarb

JVSXOXO said:


> Enjoying my Karla Clutch today
> View attachment 4402480


Oh my, understated class. Gorgeousx2 -Great choice!


----------



## diva7633




----------



## all7s

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4405186


YES!!! So glad to see someone here bought AND is using this bag!!! I loved seeing this in store. It definitely makes for a great activity bag with the large inside and pockets. I love the studding with the lightweight nylon. Most of all, that KORS key clip really drew my attention. 

Congrats on your new beauty! Hope it’s as practical and fun as it looks!


----------



## diva7633

all7s said:


> YES!!! So glad to see someone here bought AND is using this bag!!! I loved seeing this in store. It definitely makes for a great activity bag with the large inside and pockets. I love the studding with the lightweight nylon. Most of all, that KORS key clip really drew my attention.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty! Hope it’s as practical and fun as it looks!



Ha ha. I’ve been not into Kors for years but saw the smaller size in the window and had to have it in the larger size when I saw in inside. It’s so light and funky. Seems like it’s great quality. I’m really enjoying it. I just wish they had a matching wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my large Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Jessa floral backpack in true green.


----------



## so12monc

Today's MK is a Medium Selma in Ballet Pink.


----------



## so12monc

Shelby33 said:


> Tonne after dying
> View attachment 4296899


Gosh, it looks fabulous!! How difficult was it to dye? I've been thinking of trying it on some of my older bags. Was it easy to color match?


----------



## Shelby33

so12monc said:


> Gosh, it looks fabulous!! How difficult was it to dye? I've been thinking of trying it on some of my older bags. Was it easy to color match?


It was very easy! The original color was a very faded grey, I dyed it a grey-green color. It has held up great, hasn't worn off anywhere.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> It was very easy! The original color was a very faded grey, I dyed it a grey-green color. It has held up great, hasn't worn off anywhere.


What dye did you use?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> What dye did you use?


Tarrago Self Shine


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Tarrago Self Shine


Thank you!


----------



## so12monc

Today is a Hamilton Shoulder Bag sort of day!


----------



## MKB0925

so12monc said:


> Today is a Hamilton Shoulder Bag sort of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417042


I like this!! I don't think I have ever seen the Hamilton in the a shoulder bag...will have to search for this one. Looks like a great size too.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.


----------



## Shelby33

MK Skorpios


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Thank you!


It usually comes with a small bottle of deglazer. I still have plenty of dye left but another small bottle of deglazer would be good, especially for a larger bag. I had just enough for my medium sized bag.


----------



## so12monc

MKB0925 said:


> I like this!! I don't think I have ever seen the Hamilton in the a shoulder bag...will have to search for this one. Looks like a great size too.


I love it! It's the perfect size, and such nice leather. Ebay find!


----------



## so12monc

Glttglam said:


> Just got this large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417611


Love pink!!!


----------



## Glttglam

so12monc said:


> Love pink!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my small Jessa floral backpack in true green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414009


Wow what a great color!!


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> Wow what a great color!!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> It usually comes with a small bottle of deglazer. I still have plenty of dye left but another small bottle of deglazer would be good, especially for a larger bag. I had just enough for my medium sized bag.


I have some deglazer I bought for another job that I never used. I've never used that brand dye before. I'm not happy with the results I got from Fiebings.


----------



## so12monc

Today seems like a Pale Blue Florence Satchel day.


----------



## Sabrinia

My new Michael Kors bag that I got last month. Logo East West Crossbody:


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using the Sylvia tricolor crossgrain leather satchel in admiral multi 2 days ago.


----------



## cdtracing

Large Aquamarine Selma.  Love the color & structure of this bag!


----------



## Catalana91

Red is my favorite color


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Yesterday and today’s bags. I haven’t been too crazy about the newer styles so I’ve been shopping my closet lately (and adding scarves) and browsing eBay for older styles I regret not getting


----------



## cdtracing

I've been carrying this black leather Lexi Collection bag for the past few days.  This one has been a long term cyberstalk for me.  It took me a while but I finally found a black Lexi with silver hardware.  I love the minimal style of this bag along with the outside pocket for my phone.


----------



## myluvofbags

Catalana91 said:


> Red is my favorite color [emoji2]


So cute and a beautiful red shade.


----------



## Lilybarb

cdtracing said:


> I've been carrying this black leather Lexi Collection bag for the past few days.  This one has been a long term cyberstalk for me.  It took me a while but I finally found a black Lexi with silver hardware.  I love the minimal style of this bag along with the outside pocket for my phone.
> View attachment 4435719


 I've not seen one of these before. That's a gorgeous MK!


----------



## cdtracing

Lilybarb said:


> I've not seen one of these before. That's a gorgeous MK!


It's from the Michael Kors Collection & has been discontinued.  The black leather with silver hardware were few & far between especially on the secondary market so I've been cyberstalking for a while.  I was finally able to find this one new with tags so I grabbed it up.  I love this style & now have 3 Lexi.


----------



## Glttglam

Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Soniaa

Anybody know what's the refund policy for purchasing with cash in store??? On the site it says cash payments will only be refunded by a mailed check...?!!??!?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Maddie medium tote in pearl grey.


----------



## meepabeep

Admiral Woven Ginny.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## so12monc

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz.


Love the quartz color! I have an MK light quartz denim jacket that I adore. Are the handles on the Mercer long enough to put over the shoulder?


----------



## Glttglam

so12monc said:


> Love the quartz color! I have an MK light quartz denim jacket that I adore. Are the handles on the Mercer long enough to put over the shoulder?



On mine no they aren’t long enough but I think this is because it is the small size. I had the medium size before and that size is long enough.


----------



## ShinyW

Shelby33 said:


> MK Skorpios
> View attachment 4417729


Lovely bag. Love this style. 

Is it that shiny? or Is it just very bright lighting?


----------



## Shelby33

ShinyW said:


> Lovely bag. Love this style.
> 
> Is it that shiny? or Is it just very bright lighting?


The lighting must be. It's not that shiny.


----------



## meepabeep

Rose gold Ginny.


----------



## Scully Piper

Out with my Ewok, bunny, and Hamilton


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


----------



## Scully Piper

My very smooshy camo Grayson


----------



## FrenchBulldog

MK transparent signature backpack.  I have been looking for a nice reasonably priced clear bag for a while and when I saw this cutie, it was love at first sight.  It is so much fun to be able to stamp whatever signature you want on a clear bag.  I also added my LV twilly to handle to give it a more fashionable flair!


----------



## whateve

I love this bag!


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> I love this bag!


Soo cute - that edging!


----------



## Scully Piper

whateve said:


> I love this bag!


WOW!!!  Thanks for posting this pic.  I've seen the pics from the MK site but wanted to see IRL pic.  I think it's even more beautiful.  Hopefully I can buy it before it's completely sold out.


----------



## whateve

Scully Piper said:


> WOW!!!  Thanks for posting this pic.  I've seen the pics from the MK site but wanted to see IRL pic.  I think it's even more beautiful.  Hopefully I can buy it before it's completely sold out.


You're welcome! I should take a picture in sunlight. It is more gorgeous IRL than it looks in my picture.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer Gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## whateve

More pictures of my lovely bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MercerI love this bag


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Jessa backpack since yesterday.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> More pictures of my lovely bag.


I love love love the colors!!
@whateve - admiringly wondering how much "stuff" will the beauty hold? (Which always means I'm considering for myself ).


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> I love love love the colors!!
> @whateve - admiringly wondering how much "stuff" will the beauty hold? (Which always means I'm considering for myself ).


Thank you! I can't move out of it! It holds everything I normally carry. I recently moved to a smaller wallet but a long wallet would fit too. I've got a pencil case, medium phone wallet, coin purse, phone, card case, lip balm, keys and sunglasses.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> Thank you! I can't move out of it! It holds everything I normally carry. I recently moved to a smaller wallet but a long wallet would fit too. I've got a pencil case, medium phone wallet, coin purse, phone, card case, lip balm, keys and sunglasses.


Oh dear @whateve - I surely Did not mean for you to go to all that trouble & pull everything out!  But that's so kind - thank you!
 Love the glitter wallet too BTW.  MyOMy, the bag holds MUCH more than it appears it would - surprisingly a Lot - & one of the Most attractive designs from MK imo.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Oh dear @whateve - I surely Did not mean for you to go to all that trouble & pull everything out!  But that's so kind - thank you!
> Love the glitter wallet too BTW.  MyOMy, the bag holds MUCH more than it appears it would - surprisingly a Lot - & one of the Most attractive designs from MK imo.


You're very welcome! The oil slick wallet is from Henri Bendel. It's a lot prettier IRL.
I agree, this is a great design.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sylvia.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Scully Piper said:


> My very smooshy camo Grayson


I love your Duffy and Shellie Mae charms!!!!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Scully Piper said:


> WOW!!!  Thanks for posting this pic.  I've seen the pics from the MK site but wanted to see IRL pic.  I think it's even more beautiful.  Hopefully I can buy it before it's completely sold out.


RE: Manhattan neon shoulder bag - If you find a retailer who still has it, shout out plz! They are GONE. I don't know HOW THAT GOT PAST ME!


----------



## Scully Piper

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love your Duffy and Shellie Mae charms!!!!!!


Thanks They're gifts from my little niece from her visit to Aulani. We both love Disney.


----------



## Scully Piper

DP PURSE FAN said:


> MercerI love this bag


Love this pic! Looks like a page from a magazine. Such a beautiful setting.


----------



## Scully Piper

whateve said:


> More pictures of my lovely bag.


I need this bag in my life!!! 
Thanks for postings more pics.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Whitney


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> RE: Manhattan neon shoulder bag - If you find a retailer who still has it, shout out plz! They are GONE. I don't know HOW THAT GOT PAST ME!


Dillards has the bag.....but at full price.


----------



## Scully Piper

Lilybarb said:


> RE: Manhattan neon shoulder bag - If you find a retailer who still has it, shout out plz! They are GONE. I don't know HOW THAT GOT PAST ME!


MK site has it now for pre-order. Full price. Ships out in November.


----------



## Lilybarb

Scully Piper said:


> MK site has it now for pre-order. Full price. Ships out in November.


Thanks @Scully Piper  but I'm waiting for some sort of sale.....which may never come. I really really like the bag but just not $400 worth (after tax & shipping).


----------



## Glttglam

Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


----------



## Scully Piper

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks @Scully Piper  but I'm waiting for some sort of sale.....which may never come. I really really like the bag but just not $400 worth (after tax & shipping).


Me too.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


----------



## Julia T.

going out for the first time


----------



## Sarah03

Brooke Hobo!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched in my Gemma tote in olive green colorblock.


----------



## jenjen1964

My Michael Kors Collection large Miranda shoulder tote


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag but I got my first Michael Kors shirt as an anniversary present from my husband recently. It's pretty comfy so far.


----------



## all7s

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag but I got my first Michael Kors shirt as an anniversary present from my husband recently. It's pretty comfy so far.



I love the colors and pattern, and the ruffle is supercute! I've had a lot of luck with MK clothing over the years. I hope you enjoy it for many wears!


----------



## Glttglam

all7s said:


> I love the colors and pattern, and the ruffle is supercute! I've had a lot of luck with MK clothing over the years. I hope you enjoy it for many wears!


Thank you so much! Me too, I’m afraid this started a new addiction for me


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought this bag from the Labor day sale. I couldn't resist the great price. It is the Brooklyn satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Julia T.

grab this one out for lunch


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I just got my second Michael Kors shirt from the Labor day sale.


----------



## Lovehunting

whateve said:


> More pictures of my lovely bag.



Oh wow that is beautiful and so fun looking! If it wasn’t for the fact that I need a larger bag I would totally get this. Hmm maybe the next one.


----------



## Lovehunting

Julia T. said:


> View attachment 4532434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grab this one out for lunch


It’s beautiful and a perfect bag for going out for lunch. Love the quilted leather.


----------



## megcurry

Been using this Center Stripe Cindy Lg Dome Satchel in Ballet Multi for work most of the summer.


----------



## Lovehunting

megcurry said:


> Been using this Center Stripe Cindy Lg Dome Satchel in Ballet Multi for work most of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535997


I like the colour combination! Looks like a good work bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Maddie tote for tomorrow.


----------



## Lovehunting

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Maddie tote for tomorrow.


That is a nice bag and love the colour.


----------



## megcurry

Lovehunting said:


> I like the colour combination! Looks like a good work bag.


Thanks! Many people commented on it and said it was different than other ones they’d seen. I think the brighter pink is Fuschia.


----------



## Glttglam

Lovehunting said:


> That is a nice bag and love the colour.


Thank you It’s my first time having a gray shade. It is very practical with the front and back outside pockets.


----------



## lightwave

It’s a lovely bag. Very pretty gray, too.


----------



## Glttglam

lightwave said:


> It’s a lovely bag. Very pretty gray, too.


Thank you


----------



## Rach872014

My beautiful blakely tote. I love with this bag it’s so classy and I love the size


----------



## Lilybarb

Rach872014 said:


> My beautiful blakely tote. I love with this bag it’s so classy and I love the size


Beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer gallery tote for tomorrow


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sylvia satchel


----------



## Julia T.

bring this one out today


----------



## Rach872014

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Sylvia satchel


Oh my, now that is amazing


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you so much


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Gemma tote for tomorrow.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer belted satchel.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Mercer belted satchel.



I love colors you have in the Gemma and Mercer!!!! I'm definitely having a color blocking moment right now!!!


----------



## Glttglam

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love colors you have in the Gemma and Mercer!!!! I'm definitely having a color blocking moment right now!!!


Thank you so much! Yes I feel like I have bought a lot of color blocked stuff too


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Whitney.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Ludlow.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Brooklyn satchel.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Brooklyn satchel.


I love this bag so much!!!! I regret not purchasing it in olive green when it was on sale! I love all the grommet details, especially the tassel!


----------



## Glttglam

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love this bag so much!!!! I regret not purchasing it in olive green when it was on sale! I love all the grommet details, especially the tassel!


Thank you I liked it for a while too before I bought it.


----------



## Julia T.

Take this hottie out for work today


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Maddie tote for tomorrow.


----------



## speaksoftly

Julia T. said:


> Take this hottie out for work today
> 
> View attachment 4568260


What's the name of this beautiful bag please?


----------



## Julia T.

speaksoftly said:


> What's the name of this beautiful bag please?


Thanks. It’s Bristol satchel, in medium size and ultra pink color.


----------



## speaksoftly

Julia T. said:


> Thanks. It’s Bristol satchel, in medium size and ultra pink color.


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my new saffiano jet set crossbody in rose pink. I puffy heart love her! She’s a hot pink with more of a coral undertone than a blue undertone. Very different from ultra pink or zinnia. I got her off eBay, new with tags. I know a lot would say that she’s a spring/summer bag but I live in the Deep South and don’t much go by those rules. I also ordered the Cindy crossbody in coral because I wasn’t sure which color I’d like best, but I think I prefer rose pink to coral and that style over the domed crossbody.


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4588188
> View attachment 4588189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my new saffiano jet set crossbody in rose pink. I puffy heart love her! She’s a hot pink with more of a coral undertone than a blue undertone. Very different from ultra pink or zinnia. I got her off eBay, new with tags. I know a lot would say that she’s a spring/summer bag but I live in the Deep South and don’t much go by those rules. I also ordered the Cindy crossbody in coral because I wasn’t sure which color I’d like best, but I think I prefer rose pink to coral and that style over the domed crossbody.


Beautiful bags SB - I love the pink too!


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful bags SB - I love the pink too!



Thanks LB!  She's a happy color pop!  I mean I love a good brown or black bag, but generally my thought is, "why have black or brown, when you can have color"?  It just makes me happy, and this bag is comfy and easy to carry.  I'd love it in some of the older saffiano colors like Palm, Tangerine, Tile or Aquamarine.  =))


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sylvia satchel after using the previous bag for 2 weeks.


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought the Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac and the Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia in an early pre-Black Friday sale they had. It's my first time buying 2 bags at once but the deals were just too good to pass up


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Mercer belted satchel for tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Mercer belted satchel for tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


Thank you - Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
Love luv that blue!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you - Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
> Love luv that blue!!!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

First day to try out my Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac.


----------



## JenJBS

My extra small Manhattan crossbody in Garnet. Love the weekends, when I can get away with an extra small bag instead of my medium work bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Picked up this cutie at the outlet Black Friday. I know for a fact she was NOT on that table the first time I went by. But the second time, there she was and in the color I was looking for,  Pale Pink. They also had Blush. She was also on clearance so I paid $60 for her. So happy I found her!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I found some great bags at my local Dillard’s on Black Friday. I’ve been wearing this Whitney I found all weekend I love how pretty it is but it’s definitely a lot smaller than I’m used to. I had to make it work though; I love her!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

JenJBS said:


> My extra small Manhattan crossbody in Garnet. Love the weekends, when I can get away with an extra small bag instead of my medium work bag.


This color is soooooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Kelsey tote for jury duty today. So nice and roomy!


----------



## Lilybarb

BeachBagGal said:


> My Kelsey tote for jury duty today. So nice and roomy!


Too nice for jury duty!!


----------



## southernbelle82

OOTD. It feels like Spring where I live today, so Spring I look!
MK jet set crossbody in Pale Pink. I’m really loving this color and finding that it acts as a blush/neutral. Sorry for the poor lighting, I forgot to take the pic before I left my house, so I had to take it at my office


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia.


----------



## southernbelle82

Merry Christmas fellow MK lovers! Hope everyone has had a blessed day. I’m still in my pale pink jet set crossbody. I ADORE her! My dad and I surprised my mama with a Scarlett red one for Christmas. She loved it.


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4623291
> View attachment 4623288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas fellow MK lovers! Hope everyone has had a blessed day. I’m still in my pale pink jet set crossbody. I ADORE her! My dad and I surprised my mama with a Scarlett red one for Christmas. She loved it.


Beautiful red!!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My Kelsey tote for jury duty today. So nice and roomy!


Love this bag...I just bought it in the burgundy color!


----------



## Syren

Hello MK forum!  I spend most of my time over in the Coach threads but every so often stray over into MK lol I have a question and couldn’t find an obvious place to ask so I hope it’s ok here since this thread seemed more active. 

When it comes to the cash back sites what is the average or normal amount to be expected? Today the most I’ve found is 3%. Does it tend to stay around that much?  With Coach it varies widely from 3% to occasionally a whopping 15%!

I’m very interested in purchasing a large Bancroft satchel, and I got the email for extra 10% off sale today. I think there was an extra 25% recently but I probably ignored that email lol 

Anyways thanks for any insight!


----------



## Glttglam

I've been using my Gemma tote for the last 3 days.


----------



## southernbelle82

In my Rose Pink saffiano jet set crossbody today. This must not have been a very popular color because I haven’t seen a lot of it around, I know it’s an older color but does anybody know what year?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mercer belted satchel.


----------



## Syren

My first MK Collection bag!  Large Bancroft in Watermelon. It was love as soon as I opened the box  Added an old Coach scarf and the pink matches perfectly.  I don’t have any MK accessories but I think I’d like one of the Pom Pom charms.


----------



## Robby

Very nice and usefull bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Whitney.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Mae Messenger in sapphire.


----------



## whateve

This cutie again.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This cutie again.



Gorgeous!  The rainbow metal and details take it to a whole new level!


----------



## southernbelle82

Back in sassy Rose pink today. OOTD! By the way, I’ve started my own you tube channel and will be reviewing/unboxing handbags, perfume, shoes, jewelry, stitch fix, etc., it’s called Ashley’s Closet. Thank y’all!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Ludlow for tomorrow.


----------



## Glttglam

Been in the mood to switch bags more often for some reason. For tomorrow, I switched into my Brooklyn.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## southernbelle82

It’s super cold here in MS today so I moved into my luggage brown jet set crossbody last night.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Maddie tote after using the previous bag for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched back into my Mae messenger.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just got this Mercer Pocket tote as a warranty replacement for my Whitney Quilted Tote. Can't decide if it's too heavy and I should sell or if it's just unique enough for my collection that I should keep it and wear it out!


----------



## Glttglam

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just got this Mercer Pocket tote as a warranty replacement for my Whitney Quilted Tote. Can't decide if it's too heavy and I should sell or if it's just unique enough for my collection that I should keep it and wear it out!
> 
> View attachment 4664662


I love it! It's beautiful, elegant, classic and sophisticated all at the same time


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sylvia.


----------



## JenJBS

The Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


----------



## jules 8

Medium Lexington in the color Barolo


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Gemma tote.


----------



## Lilybarb

JenJBS said:


> The Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


Gorgeous bag! MK's color saturation is always spot on!


----------



## JenJBS

Lilybarb said:


> Gorgeous bag! MK's color saturation is always spot on!



Thank you!   Yes, it is.


----------



## Glttglam

Given up on setting up a new bag with the current situation. So I'm just carrying my Jet Set continental wallet and a key pouch.


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Given up on setting up a new bag with the current situation. So I'm just carrying my Jet Set continental wallet and a key pouch.


Look, every stitch is Perfect.  Beautiful wallet.


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Look, every stitch is Perfect.  Beautiful wallet.


Aww thanks


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my MK Rose Pink saffiano jet set crossbody today. These bags are great for these warmer months.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Continental wallet in vintage blue.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


----------



## so12monc

Just switched into my Tonne Hobo in Vanilla.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I got the Twilight Shimmer perfume.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry not another bag, but I got the Glam Jasmine perfume.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Jet Set Extra large Quilted Metallic leather pouch in Anthracite as a gift.


----------



## ClassicJ

I picked this Mercer Bucket NWT up for $100 off because the top handle was missing, then I ordered the braided handle and I’m obsessed with this bag!


----------



## so12monc

ClassicJ said:


> I picked this Mercer Bucket NWT up for $100 off because the top handle was missing, then I ordered the braided handle and I’m obsessed with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4774740


Love the handle! Where did you find it?


----------



## ClassicJ

so12monc said:


> Love the handle! Where did you find it?



Amazon, $33ish!


----------



## Glttglam

Taking my Carine in pink grapefruit out for the first time while my washable purse dries


----------



## Glttglam

Just used my Jet Set extra large quilted pouch in Anthracite for the first time today.


​


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Taking my Carine in pink grapefruit out for the first time while my washable purse dries
> 
> View attachment 4778377



Super cute! great summer color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> Just used my Jet Set extra large quilted pouch in Anthracite for the first time today.
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820940



Like the sheen on this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ClassicJ said:


> I picked this Mercer Bucket NWT up for $100 off because the top handle was missing, then I ordered the braided handle and I’m obsessed with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4774740



Nice deal. I love bucket bags, don't think i can carry one but in love the idea of doing so lol


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! great summer color.





HesitantShopper said:


> Like the sheen on this!


Thank you so much


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Rhea backpack in deep fuschia and my jet set continental wallet in Vintage blue. It's my first time using the wallet.


----------



## ClassicJ

I got the Lexington this week and I’m obsessed with it


----------



## ShinyW

ClassicJ said:


> I got the Lexington this week and I’m obsessed with it
> 
> View attachment 4832351


....and rightly so. 

That is a truly beautiful handbag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Carine in pink grapefruit.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my continental wallet in vintage blue.


----------



## lilmissmaureen

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my continental wallet in vintage blue.
> 
> View attachment 4846031


The color is so stunning!


----------



## Glttglam

lilmissmaureen said:


> The color is so stunning!


Thank you   Yes I really like it. It is different in person, I wish I would have been able to get a bag in this color


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Alessa crossbody in pale lilac.


----------



## Doribelle

Carrying my signature Jessie.  I'm not usually a fan of signature but something about the black/brown combo just makes me happy


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Rhea backpack in deep fuschia.


----------



## Purseloco

ClassicJ said:


> I got the Lexington this week and I’m obsessed with it
> 
> View attachment 4832351


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Mae Messenger in sapphire blue.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Carine


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing my Misty Rose Jet Set Tote that matches my pretty pink scarf. Man I forgot how nice it is to have plenty of ROOM in a bag, I just feel like I can breathe!


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> Wearing my Misty Rose Jet Set Tote that matches my pretty pink scarf. Man I forgot how nice it is to have plenty of ROOM in a bag, I just feel like I can breathe!


So pretty!


----------



## Kris_t1n

I am not wearing Michael Kors but i do have Michael kors mindy backpack.


----------



## MichaellaB15

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Alessa crossbody in pale lilac.
> 
> View attachment 4851286



Wow, the color is amazing! I used to have a pink backpack, it was either soft pink or salmon pink, can't remember. I wonder if there's a continental wallet in pale lilac because I'd give my last money for it!


----------



## Voodoo

Just got the two twilly scarves today...bought them specifically for this bag so spring has sprung for me


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Voodoo said:


> Just got the two twilly scarves today...bought them specifically for this bag so spring has sprung for me
> 
> View attachment 5023547


I loooooove this bag with the twillys!!! Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Happy Easter!!! Here’s my bag for the day


----------



## Nana61256

The Brooke Hobo in Soft Pink.  I recently stumbled upon this bag on the Macy’s Last Act sale rack.  I initially thought it might be too big, but I really liked it (and the very pretty color) so I took it home to try it out.  I absolutely love it!  Good quality.  Great organization.  It has a nice slouchy drape.  A zipper top when needed.  In the past, I always went for the top handle bags with the (for me) annoying dangling shoulder/crossbody straps.  Did I seriously just discover the easy peasey of a one strap hobo bag?  Throw my junk in, throw on my shoulder (it stays!) and go!  Added bonus:  my 13” laptop fits!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m carrying my “new to me” Mercer in true green today


----------



## so12monc

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” Mercer in true green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062034


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

so12monc said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## thebattagirl

Shopping my closet today....going for an oldie but goodie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Haven’t worn this one in awhile, but still love the soft pebbled black leather.  ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Haven’t worn this one in awhile, but still love the soft pebbled black leather.  ❤
> View attachment 5226879


The charm is so cute!!


----------



## Shelby33

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” Mercer in true green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062034


Beautiful beautiful color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> The charm is so cute!!


Thanks! Bath and Body Works pocket bac holder.


----------



## Minkette

Maddie Tote in tile blue! Mott wallet in Acorn.


----------



## sdkitty

Minkette said:


> Maddie Tote in tile blue! Mott wallet in Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440083


nice combo
so you change wallets to go with your bags?
I use same red prada wallet with everything


----------



## Minkette

sdkitty said:


> nice combo
> so you change wallets to go with your bags?
> I use same red prada wallet with everything


Not usually but I took my son to a farm event yesterday and wanted to have something I could use that was my wallet/phone in one and lightweight while my main bag stayed in the trunk. I often use a little zip pouch I found at target.


----------



## Minkette

Summer Blue Jet Set


----------



## Minkette

Same…


----------



## *Jenn*

Bright red medium selma
W/ navy suede Steven madden heels


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## SakuraSakura

Michael Kors Spring 2016 Chevron Denim Sloan


----------



## cdtracing

Navy large Selma today. Thinking of switching to Aquamarine large Selma tomorrow.


----------



## cdtracing

I've been carrying my large Selma in aquamarine these past few days. While this bag is discontinued, I've always like the clean lines of it & aquamarine is a great color for Summer.


----------



## whateve

cdtracing said:


> I've been carrying my large Selma in aquamarine these past few days. While this bag is discontinued, I've always like the clean lines of it & aquamarine is a great color for Summer.
> 
> View attachment 5575501


Love the color!


----------



## Minkette

Crosby


----------

